# Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes



## mudwhistle

This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America. 

A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today. 



*Wednesday, July 03, 2013*

Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.

Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)

There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.

From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.

Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.

Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.

Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.

These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.

(Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.

The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology. 

------------------

Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​






Links
Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®

More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


----------



## AKIP

I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?

If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.

America has as many racist whites as it has ever had in its history. What's different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in with the racist. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.


There is no way to prove that. So please spare us. 
You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.


----------



## AKIP

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
> CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.



Racial Harmony to conservatives is when blacks accept that they are inherently inferior to whites and that the consequence of that innate inferiority is that blacks lag in outcomes and performances related to education and economics and that white racism is only an excuse to deflect from the real truth of inferiority.

Liberals accepting that is racial harmony to conservatives.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
Click to expand...


Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
Click to expand...


We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
Click to expand...


Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.

But this man is.

*Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *


So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.

Because:

*Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*


Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
Click to expand...

You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
Click to expand...

No you dont.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont.
Click to expand...


We do and its not debateable.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
Click to expand...

no you dont and i agree


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


What is bad about the racism towards white from low information blacks, is that they don't even realize they are being racists.  The liberal give them an excuse , that a minority has no power to be racist and thus cant be a racist.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
Click to expand...




And the 'green-eyed monster' rears its ugly head.


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
Click to expand...


What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​






*"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*

New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role. 

Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator



Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you dont and i agree
Click to expand...


Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
Click to expand...

You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today. 
You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.

If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you dont and i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced.
Click to expand...

Go cry me a river you insecure little pussy.
Stop being such a panty waste and hold your head high. Maybe with some confidence, the white man wouldnt hold down your entire race with such ease :/


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*
> 
> New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role.
> 
> Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
> Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.
Click to expand...


Do you actually think you can get this done today?

*Provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.*


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.



LOL! The reverse is more like the truth.


----------



## AKIP

andaronjim said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> What is bad about the racism towards white from low information blacks, is that they don't even realize they are being racists.  The liberal give them an excuse , that a minority has no power to be racist and thus cant be a racist.
Click to expand...


What you mean is that blacks don't realize that you have your own definition for racism, aside from what the dictionary says. Not knowing this different definition therefore makes blacks "low information". 

Go on. Git TFOH


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*
> 
> New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role.
> 
> Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
> Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually think you can get this done today?
> 
> *Provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.*
Click to expand...




...sure, as soon as you provide the list of those that apply to you today.



Shall I wait?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! The reverse is more like the truth.
Click to expand...



No it isn't.


----------



## del

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! The reverse is more like the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
Click to expand...

says the asian with the white, blonde avatar


----------



## miketx

They are. I've seen it first hand.


----------



## midcan5

"Hypocrisy is the mother of all evil and racial prejudice is still her favourite child." Don King

Race is not real: what you see is a power relationship made flesh | Aeon Essays

"I'm here because our republican values are number one, standing up for local white identity, our identity is under threat, number two, the free market, and number three, killing Jews."  Sean Patrick Nielsen,  Charlottesville [Video on Washpo]

White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide by Carol  Anderson

'Dog Whistle Politics As Strategic Racism' "Wallace, Goldwater, and Nixon constitute classic strategic racists. In the context of the times, they were all initially racial moderates. They may have harbored tainted beliefs, but racial animosity did not drive their actions. Instead, they concentrated hard, weighing and sifting, to figure out how they could most effectively gain votes. If a more promising route had been available, they would have taken it. *But race seemed the most likely avenue, so each opted to harness racial divisions to their agenda of getting elected. This was not about racism, it was about winning. *Also, they were not racially omniscient, moving instead within a settled framework of ideas about race that for the most part they took for granted. Even so, unlike most in society, these politicians thought long and deep about how to turn race to their advantage. We've previously defined strategic racism as purposeful efforts to use racial animosity as leverage to gain political power (or material wealth and social standing). By this definition, Wallace, Goldwater, and Nixon acted out of strategic racism. This last sentence sparks an important clarification. I write interchangeably of "dog whistle politics" and "dog whistle racism." The first is a less freighted term. But the truth is, racial dog whistle politics is dog whistle racism. It is a strategic manipulation of racial ideas in pursuit of political power and (especially once big money conservatives got behind the tactic) material wealth." p48  'Dog Whistle Politics: How Coded Racial Appeals Have Reinvented Racism and Wrecked the Middle Class' by Ian Haney López

Dog Whistle Politics

Clarity on Racial Politics

Dog Whistle Politics: How Coded Racial Appeals Have Reinvented Racism and Wrecked the Middle Class by Ian F. Haney-Lopez

White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide by Carol  Anderson
.


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
Click to expand...


How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).

What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.

While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?..ergo pretending to not be racist to avoid being socially ostracized...and avoid seeing themselves as something that is "ugly"?

However, keep in mind that just because a person is making a conscious effort to do things to not appear racist, that there racism comes out still in other ways. Now, white people use a pretext as a cover for their racism. In other words, they must rationalize a reason for seeing blacks negatively or treating blacks negatively. Hence, it appears that their negative reaction or view is based upon the incident and not race.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?
Click to expand...

Fair point. 
But good luck using assumption and hypotheticals for your arguments of *certainty*..


----------



## miketx

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?..ergo pretending to not be racist to avoid being socially ostracized...and avoid seeing themselves as something that is "ugly"?
Click to expand...

It's 2018. Stop looting and burning and crying racist every time you see someone more successful..


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point.
> But good luck using assumption and hypotheticals for your arguments of *certainty*..
Click to expand...


Assumptions and hypothetical is all we ever had to go on, since there has never been a time when there existed the ability of mind reading. We are only assuming that the people of 1940 was more racist than today, in their minds. What we know for sure is that the LAWS, as written, were more racist, but we don't know what was in the typical persons mind to be a certainty. 

Thus, assumptions has always been a CONSTANT in the debate about race. Hence, you are holding me to different standards.


----------



## miketx

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point.
> But good luck using assumption and hypotheticals for your arguments of *certainty*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assumptions and hypothetical is all we ever had to go on, since there has never been a time when there existed the ability of mind reading. We are only assuming that the people of 1940 was more racist than today, in their minds. What we know for sure is that the LAWS, as written, were more racist, but we don't know what was in the typical persons mind to be a certainty.
> 
> Thus, assumptions has always been a CONSTANT in the debate about race. Hence, you are holding me to different standards.
Click to expand...

It's 2018.


----------



## AKIP

miketx said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?..ergo pretending to not be racist to avoid being socially ostracized...and avoid seeing themselves as something that is "ugly"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



It's 2018. Stop saying stupid sh!t that has little representation of reality. Are there people who think like that? Sure, but statistically insignificant


----------



## JoeMoma

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.


I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t several black posters that simply don’t harp on racism and don’t reveal their race on USMB.  For most topics, race doesn’t matter.


----------



## AKIP

miketx said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point.
> But good luck using assumption and hypotheticals for your arguments of *certainty*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assumptions and hypothetical is all we ever had to go on, since there has never been a time when there existed the ability of mind reading. We are only assuming that the people of 1940 was more racist than today, in their minds. What we know for sure is that the LAWS, as written, were more racist, but we don't know what was in the typical persons mind to be a certainty.
> 
> Thus, assumptions has always been a CONSTANT in the debate about race. Hence, you are holding me to different standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 2018.
Click to expand...


I know....right! And you still have not gotten any smarter.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeMoma said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t several black posters that simply don’t harp on racism and don’t reveal their race on USMB.  For most topics, race doesn’t matter.
Click to expand...

I'm willing to consider the possibility.

The ones who do identify as black are racist as all get up, however.


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t several black posters that simply don’t harp on racism and don’t reveal their race on USMB.  For most topics, race doesn’t matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to consider the possibility.
> 
> The ones who do identify as black are racist as all get up, however.
Click to expand...


Because the "label" of racist hurts YOU, you just fling it back hoping/thinking/projecting that it inflicts as much pain upon them as the label inflicts upon you. The reality is that it hurts you so much....because of its TRUTH and hurts blacks much less as a corollary.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
> CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Harmony to conservatives is when blacks accept that they are inherently inferior to whites and that the consequence of that innate inferiority is that blacks lag in outcomes and performances related to education and economics and that white racism is only an excuse to deflect from the real truth of inferiority.
> 
> Liberals accepting that is racial harmony to conservatives.
Click to expand...

That is a racist viewpoint.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
Click to expand...

The past is just a memory. 
Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point.
> But good luck using assumption and hypotheticals for your arguments of *certainty*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assumptions and hypothetical is all we ever had to go on, since there has never been a time when there existed the ability of mind reading. We are only assuming that the people of 1940 was more racist than today, in their minds. What we know for sure is that the LAWS, as written, were more racist, but we don't know what was in the typical persons mind to be a certainty.
> 
> Thus, assumptions has always been a CONSTANT in the debate about race. Hence, you are holding me to different standards.
Click to expand...

No im not


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
Click to expand...

That man is just a racist. 
An educated racist.....but every bit as ignorant as any other racist.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
> CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Harmony to conservatives is when blacks accept that they are inherently inferior to whites and that the consequence of that innate inferiority is that blacks lag in outcomes and performances related to education and economics and that white racism is only an excuse to deflect from the real truth of inferiority.
> 
> Liberals accepting that is racial harmony to conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a racist viewpoint.
Click to expand...


Correct. I am viewing the points of racist. Ergo...I presented the racist/conservative point of view.


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point.
> But good luck using assumption and hypotheticals for your arguments of *certainty*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assumptions and hypothetical is all we ever had to go on, since there has never been a time when there existed the ability of mind reading. We are only assuming that the people of 1940 was more racist than today, in their minds. What we know for sure is that the LAWS, as written, were more racist, but we don't know what was in the typical persons mind to be a certainty.
> 
> Thus, assumptions has always been a CONSTANT in the debate about race. Hence, you are holding me to different standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im not
Click to expand...


Okay....then we cool.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t several black posters that simply don’t harp on racism and don’t reveal their race on USMB.  For most topics, race doesn’t matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to consider the possibility.
> 
> The ones who do identify as black are racist as all get up, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the "label" of racist hurts YOU, you just fling it back hoping/thinking/projecting that it inflicts as much pain upon them as the label inflicts upon you. The reality is that it hurts you so much....because of its TRUTH and hurts blacks much less as a corollary.
Click to expand...



No.

.....but good try, you whiny asshole. .


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t several black posters that simply don’t harp on racism and don’t reveal their race on USMB.  For most topics, race doesn’t matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to consider the possibility.
> 
> The ones who do identify as black are racist as all get up, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the "label" of racist hurts YOU, you just fling it back hoping/thinking/projecting that it inflicts as much pain upon them as the label inflicts upon you. The reality is that it hurts you so much....because of its TRUTH and hurts blacks much less as a corollary.
Click to expand...

That is true for liberals, or people that have "White Guilt", but many people don't feel they're racists. Most blacks feel they aren't racists, but anyone who feels that they should be afforded special privileges because of their race is a textbook racist.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
Click to expand...


The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*
> 
> New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role.
> 
> Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
> Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually think you can get this done today?
> 
> *Provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.*
Click to expand...

The standard isn't who inacted the law, but who allows themselves to benefit from that law.


----------



## TNHarley

If i fail, i guess have full authority to blame the muslims for enslaving my great great great granddaddy in Africa.
This is awesome!


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t several black posters that simply don’t harp on racism and don’t reveal their race on USMB.  For most topics, race doesn’t matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to consider the possibility.
> 
> The ones who do identify as black are racist as all get up, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the "label" of racist hurts YOU, you just fling it back hoping/thinking/projecting that it inflicts as much pain upon them as the label inflicts upon you. The reality is that it hurts you so much....because of its TRUTH and hurts blacks much less as a corollary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> .....but good try, you whiny asshole. .
Click to expand...


Why the need for pejoratives? Obviously something is upsetting you as cursing is a sign of animus or a weak mind trying to express itself in the best way it knows how.


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> If i fail, i guess have full authority to blame the muslims for enslaving my great great great granddaddy in Africa.
> This is awesome!



That would probably carry some weight if you were still living in those lands as your, great, great, great grand daddy and as a minority under the Muslim majority who were descendants of those who oppressed your antecedents. Otherwise.....no.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
Click to expand...

Highly doubtful. 
Those who ignore the past aren't effected by it. 
This explains the Democratic Party. 
They never learn from history and keep making the same mistakes, which forces them to try to change history which creates new mistakes.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i fail, i guess have full authority to blame the muslims for enslaving my great great great granddaddy in Africa.
> This is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably carry some weight if you were still living in those lands as your, great, great, great grand daddy and as a minority under the Muslim majority who were descendants of those who oppressed your antecedents. Otherwise.....no.
Click to expand...

you are just soooooooooooooooo special


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Highly doubtful.
> Those who ignore the past aren't effected by it.
> This explains the Democratic Party.
> They never learn from history and keep making the same mistakes, which forces them to try to change history which creates new mistakes.
Click to expand...


Those who ignore the past....also ignore the many ways they are impacted by it. If you don't know the past.......you don't know how it impacts your present. Not know or ignoring still does not change the FACTS of impact.


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i fail, i guess have full authority to blame the muslims for enslaving my great great great granddaddy in Africa.
> This is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably carry some weight if you were still living in those lands as your, great, great, great grand daddy and as a minority under the Muslim majority who were descendants of those who oppressed your antecedents. Otherwise.....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are just soooooooooooooooo special
Click to expand...


That is only because of a phenomenon known as the "peculiar institution". I personally did nothing to be so special.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
> CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Harmony to conservatives is when blacks accept that they are inherently inferior to whites and that the consequence of that innate inferiority is that blacks lag in outcomes and performances related to education and economics and that white racism is only an excuse to deflect from the real truth of inferiority.
> 
> Liberals accepting that is racial harmony to conservatives.
Click to expand...


  You should move to africa immediately where that wont be a problem.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TNHarley said:


> you are just soooooooooooooooo special




As are his needs.


----------



## AKIP

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
> CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Harmony to conservatives is when blacks accept that they are inherently inferior to whites and that the consequence of that innate inferiority is that blacks lag in outcomes and performances related to education and economics and that white racism is only an excuse to deflect from the real truth of inferiority.
> 
> Liberals accepting that is racial harmony to conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should move to africa immediately where that wont be a problem.
Click to expand...

Now that's an original thought. Never heard that one before. Thanks for adding value.


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just soooooooooooooooo special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As are his needs.
Click to expand...


Actions create reactions. Needs are a reaction.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
Click to expand...




How many generations do we go back?

Just so I can be ready.....


I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.

True?


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.

What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just soooooooooooooooo special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As are his needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions create reactions. Needs are a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least I got you to admit that you are a special needs individual.
> 
> That must explain why you do nothing but play the game of blame whitey to explain your failure in life.
Click to expand...


The only evidence here is the evidence pilling up against you and your motivation for misrepresenting the truth. What "failure" of mine have I shared with you and where do I then blame whitey for it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
Click to expand...



I believe you know my point very well.

There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.

Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.

"There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*



The shelf life on your argument is well past date.


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just soooooooooooooooo special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As are his needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions create reactions. Needs are a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least I got you to admit that you are a special needs individual.
> 
> That must explain why you do nothing but play the game of blame whitey to explain your failure in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only evidence here is the evidence pilling up against you and your motivation for misrepresenting the truth. What "failure" of mine have I shared with you and where do I then blame whitey for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There there.
> 
> Here -- have a pudding. It will make you feel better.
Click to expand...


You sound like your "privilege" is kicking in. No matter how untenable your argument proves to be, no matter how often you must digress into straw man and other fallacies.....not matter how much truth is presented to contradict your beliefs and theories......you can remain comfortable knowing that you are W___E...and you hold all the cards wrong or right.


----------



## Moonglow

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


The poll results are not worth a poot if we don't know the poll members demographics...


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
Click to expand...

Freedom did not guarantee no oppression..


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
Click to expand...


If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out. 

If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them. 

Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


Can we just be clear on what racism is.

What is racism to you ?

Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race. 

To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.

This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.

But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system. 

Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.

White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry

I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
Click to expand...



Let's review what 'racism' is.

To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
Isn't that just too bad?
Grow a pair.


For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
That should be accounted for by the law.

The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word,
The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
Click to expand...



"Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, ..."

Now you're reduced to a lying moron.

.... a Princeton University study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.

*African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points*, Lee says.

*“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.*”

The last column draws gasps.

*Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points* — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission.

“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,”....." 
For Asian Americans a changing landscape on college admissions - LA Times


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race.
> 
> To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.
> 
> This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.
> 
> But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.
> 
> White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry
> 
> I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?
Click to expand...




To Liberals, it's 'thought crime'.....declining to think the way Liberals dictate.

To conservatives, there are no thought crimes, only crimes.
The first amendment allows freedom of speech, and, ultimately, of thought.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race.
> 
> To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.
> 
> This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.
> 
> But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.
> 
> White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry
> 
> I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?




Glad you could clear that up...but just so you know...this isn't 1968. Just sayin.


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race.
> 
> To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.
> 
> This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.
> 
> But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.
> 
> White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry
> 
> I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you could clear that up...but just so you know...this isn't 1968. Just sayin.
Click to expand...

Do you think there was racism in 1968?


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review what 'racism' is.
> 
> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.
> 
> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word,
> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.
Click to expand...


The sad thing is that in all that explaining you just did, nowhere did you choose to USE THE OFFICIAL dictionary definition of the term "racism". Hence, everything you just said is simply...MADE UP and self serving.  

What other terms do you regularly create your own definitions for? One cannot effectively communicate if the don't share the same definition of words. That is why there is a thing called dictionary in every language and why there are schools that teach vocabulary and meanings, so that EDUCATED people can be all on the same page when communicating. 

You are simply speaking gibberish.


----------



## Paul Essien

PoliticalChic said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race.
> 
> To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.
> 
> This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.
> 
> But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.
> 
> White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry
> 
> I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Liberals, it's 'thought crime'.....declining to think the way Liberals dictate.
> 
> To conservatives, there are no thought crimes, only crimes.
> The first amendment allows freedom of speech, and, ultimately, of thought.
Click to expand...

So racism is just about thoughts then?


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, ..."
> 
> Now you're reduced to a lying moron.
> 
> .... a Princeton University study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> *African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points*, Lee says.
> 
> *“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.*”
> 
> The last column draws gasps.
> 
> *Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points* — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission.
> 
> “Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,”....."
> For Asian Americans a changing landscape on college admissions - LA Times
Click to expand...


That is not the BIG PICTURE. Sure, your probable can note some things where entities seek to recruit and promote women and minorities, but if such efforts were holistic it would reflect in the nations unemployment and poverty rates. There is no way you can do the math that shows blacks being given preference over whites, overall, and blacks being way behind whites, overall. That simply does not add up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review what 'racism' is.
> 
> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.
> 
> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word,
> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that in all that explaining you just did, nowhere did you choose to USE THE OFFICIAL dictionary definition of the term "racism". Hence, everything you just said is simply...MADE UP and self serving.
> 
> What other terms do you regularly create your own definitions for? One cannot effectively communicate if the don't share the same definition of words. That is why there is a thing called dictionary in every language and why there are schools that teach vocabulary and meanings, so that EDUCATED people can be all on the same page when communicating.
> 
> You are simply speaking gibberish.
Click to expand...




My definition is the more accurate one.

Where you wiser, and more honest, you'd see that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race.
> 
> To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.
> 
> This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.
> 
> But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.
> 
> White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry
> 
> I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Liberals, it's 'thought crime'.....declining to think the way Liberals dictate.
> 
> To conservatives, there are no thought crimes, only crimes.
> The first amendment allows freedom of speech, and, ultimately, of thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism is just about thoughts then?
Click to expand...




You imagine...I almost said 'think'....that that is what I said?

Read it again


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, ..."
> 
> Now you're reduced to a lying moron.
> 
> .... a Princeton University study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> *African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points*, Lee says.
> 
> *“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.*”
> 
> The last column draws gasps.
> 
> *Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points* — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission.
> 
> “Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,”....."
> For Asian Americans a changing landscape on college admissions - LA Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the BIG PICTURE. Sure, your probable can note some things where entities seek to recruit and promote women and minorities, but if such efforts were holistic it would reflect in the nations unemployment and poverty rates. There is no way you can do the math that shows blacks being given preference over whites, overall, and blacks being way behind whites, overall. That simply does not add up.
Click to expand...




Confederate General Wise, running from Union General Cox, refused to call it 'retreat,' called it, 'a retrograde movement.' 

 Nice retrograde movement you've made.


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point? Is your point to discredit the theory that the present was created from the past? Is it to discredit me? Is it to discredit our understanding of what happened in the past?  The fact of whether or not I have picked cotton does not mean that my life has not been impacted by someone who has.
> 
> What, specifically, are you attempting to debunk...or are you just expressing your frustration with notions that make you uncomfortable, yet you cannot debunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, ..."
> 
> Now you're reduced to a lying moron.
> 
> .... a Princeton University study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> *African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points*, Lee says.
> 
> *“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.*”
> 
> The last column draws gasps.
> 
> *Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points* — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission.
> 
> “Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,”....."
> For Asian Americans a changing landscape on college admissions - LA Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the BIG PICTURE. Sure, your probable can note some things where entities seek to recruit and promote women and minorities, but if such efforts were holistic it would reflect in the nations unemployment and poverty rates. There is no way you can do the math that shows blacks being given preference over whites, overall, and blacks being way behind whites, overall. That simply does not add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confederate General Wise, running from Union General Cox, refused to call it 'retreat,' called it, 'a retrograde movement.'
> 
> Nice retrograde movement you've made.
Click to expand...


Now you are speaking in riddles. What is your point? If blacks are being put at the head of the line in this society, then why are blacks so far behind in this society? Your theory is not supported by outcomes. You are taking exceptions to the general rule and trying to argue it as the rule.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you know my point very well.
> 
> There is no institutional racism, and in fact, blacks are pushed to the head of the line more than any other group.
> 
> Stop your hand wringing and hiding behind a history that goes over 7 generations back.
> 
> "There is no king who has not had a slave among his ancestors, and no slave who has not had a king among his." *Helen Keller*
> 
> 
> 
> The shelf life on your argument is well past date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ask something of you....its because I don't know. No....I had no ideal what you really meant is that there is no institutional racism, but thanks for spitting it out.
> 
> If racism still exists and institutions still exists.....I don't see why its not plausible that institutional racism still exists....as ultimately institutions are only as good or bad as the individuals that administer them.
> 
> Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, when our numbers show we are at the end of the line in rates of unemployment and poverty. Maybe we are not being pushed in front of the right lines to make up for what was lost from the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Math certainly does not support your argument that blacks are pushed to the head of the line, ..."
> 
> Now you're reduced to a lying moron.
> 
> .... a Princeton University study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> *African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points*, Lee says.
> 
> *“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.*”
> 
> The last column draws gasps.
> 
> *Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points* — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission.
> 
> “Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,”....."
> For Asian Americans a changing landscape on college admissions - LA Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the BIG PICTURE. Sure, your probable can note some things where entities seek to recruit and promote women and minorities, but if such efforts were holistic it would reflect in the nations unemployment and poverty rates. There is no way you can do the math that shows blacks being given preference over whites, overall, and blacks being way behind whites, overall. That simply does not add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confederate General Wise, running from Union General Cox, refused to call it 'retreat,' called it, 'a retrograde movement.'
> 
> Nice retrograde movement you've made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are speaking in riddles. What is your point? If blacks are being put at the head of the line in this society, then why are blacks so far behind in this society? Your theory is not supported by outcomes. You are taking exceptions to the general rule and trying to argue it as the rule.
Click to expand...




I just proved your premise wrong.....now, somehow I'm responsible for your entire re-education?


This will help:








If I feel even more generous, I might share my notes on the book.


----------



## Paul Essien

PoliticalChic said:


> You imagine...I almost said 'think'....that that is what I said?
> Read it again


So what's your point?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imagine...I almost said 'think'....that that is what I said?
> Read it again
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point?
Click to expand...




The point is that there are low-lives who attempt to support their tales with lies about their opponents.

Recognize yourself in there?

Are you still claiming that I said that racism is a thought crime?

Now....come clean: are you a liar or simply stupid.
Which is it?




Here is the post at issue:

Let's review what 'racism' is.

To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
Isn't that just too bad?
Grow a pair.


For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
That should be accounted for by the law.

The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word,
The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.


----------



## Paul Essien

PoliticalChic said:


> The point is that there are low-lives who attempt to support their tales with lies about their opponents.
> Recognize yourself in there?


I don't understand who you are talking about. What low lives ? What tales ? What opponents ?


PoliticalChic said:


> Are you still claiming that I said that racism is a thought crime?


I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered


PoliticalChic said:


> Now....come clean: are you a liar or simply stupid.
> Which is it?


Come clean about what ?


PoliticalChic said:


> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.


So racism to you is not liking someone ?


PoliticalChic said:


> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.


I don't understand the point you are making here


PoliticalChic said:


> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word


So racism has been banned then ?


PoliticalChic said:


> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.


Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind. Where did I say that ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that there are low-lives who attempt to support their tales with lies about their opponents.
> Recognize yourself in there?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand who you are talking about. What low lives ? What tales ? What opponents ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still claiming that I said that racism is a thought crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....come clean: are you a liar or simply stupid.
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come clean about what ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism to you is not liking someone ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand the point you are making here
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism has been banned then ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind. Where did I say that ?
Click to expand...



My post:

To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
Isn't that just too bad?
Grow a pair.


For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
That should be accounted for by the law.

The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word,
The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.


You claimed that I said that racism is a thought crime.


I'll let you try one more time:
Is that what I said?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that there are low-lives who attempt to support their tales with lies about their opponents.
> Recognize yourself in there?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand who you are talking about. What low lives ? What tales ? What opponents ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still claiming that I said that racism is a thought crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....come clean: are you a liar or simply stupid.
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come clean about what ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism to you is not liking someone ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand the point you are making here
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism has been banned then ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind. Where did I say that ?
Click to expand...




"I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered."

You're a liar.


----------



## Paul Essien

PoliticalChic said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that there are low-lives who attempt to support their tales with lies about their opponents.
> Recognize yourself in there?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand who you are talking about. What low lives ? What tales ? What opponents ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still claiming that I said that racism is a thought crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....come clean: are you a liar or simply stupid.
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come clean about what ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism to you is not liking someone ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand the point you are making here
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism has been banned then ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind. Where did I say that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered."
> 
> You're a liar.
Click to expand...

Let's just leave it. You're on the


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


Since there are more whites than Blacks why is the report valid or even comment worthy?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that there are low-lives who attempt to support their tales with lies about their opponents.
> Recognize yourself in there?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand who you are talking about. What low lives ? What tales ? What opponents ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still claiming that I said that racism is a thought crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....come clean: are you a liar or simply stupid.
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come clean about what ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Democrats and Liberals, it is thought crime: you don't like me.
> Isn't that just too bad?
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism to you is not liking someone ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Americans....those who support the views America was founded on, it is some objective damage done to someone based only on their race.
> That should be accounted for by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand the point you are making here
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats have done for blacks is to ban one particular word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So racism has been banned then ?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damage done to blacks is to make some....you....imagine that special rules and accommodations must be accorded based on your skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind. Where did I say that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I asked you what is racism. You still have not answered."
> 
> You're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just leave it. You're on the
Click to expand...




I see you're following Truman's advice: since you can't stand the heat, you're staying out of the kitchen.

Excellent move.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> Because one thing I've noticed on USMB is when the subject is racism is brought up whites and blacks are not talking about the same thing. For most  whites racism is saying a racist comment etc. For blacks, it is that too, but for most black people racism the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race.
> 
> To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.
> 
> This is why you get studies because when you really break it down...Black racism is name calling.
> 
> But white racism for black people is a system, discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> Plus racism is not just about money. Whites thought of as sober-minded. Whites have the advantage of knowing that their perceptions of the world are the ones that stick, that define the norm for everyone else, and that are taken seriously in the mainstream. Plus whites avoid being stigmatized by the actions of others whites. Whites never have to worry that the actions of others like them, no matter how horrible, will stick to them or force them to prove that they are somehow different.
> 
> White ppl can screw up on the job, run entire corporations into the ground, rip off the Savings and Loans to the tune of hundreds of billions of dollars, cut corners on occupational safety and health in the workplace, or scam millions from employee pension funds, without the rest of whites having to worry
> 
> I mean when was the last time any white person felt the need to stand up and apologize for a crime committed by another white person?
Click to expand...

Every time some red-neck pulls off a mass-shooting.
Obama said us white folks love our guns and our religion and we hold antipathy toward darker folks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Blacks are different than any other race in America. 
They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances. 
Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?


----------



## ptbw forever

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*
> 
> New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role.
> 
> Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
> Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.
Click to expand...

Black people are curators for European art all the time.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*
> 
> New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role.
> 
> Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
> Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are curators for European art all the time.
Click to expand...


I don't think so.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator*
> 
> New York’s Brooklyn Museum has been criticized for appointing a white woman as its new curator of African art, with several people on social media platforms arguing that the institution should have hired a person of colour for the role.
> 
> Despite Windmuller-Luna’s credentials as a historian of African arts and architecture with a Ph.D from Princeton University and lectureships at Columbia University, and previous role as Mellon Collections Research Specialist (African Arts) at the Princeton University Art Museum, several people took to Twitter to criticize the appointment."
> Brooklyn Museum Criticized for Hiring White Woman as African Art Curator
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if that shoe were on the other foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are curators for European art all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.
Click to expand...



Remove the last word in your post to improve accuracy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?




With all due respect, muddy, black folks have at least this much of an alibi:
Liberal have made excuses for every maladjustment, and I'm afraid that most groups would behave as you write had they been assured that nothing is their fault, they can't overcome the 'oppression' and therefore no sense of their own responsibility for their futures would be effective.



"When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War.

It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."
Coulter


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, muddy, black folks have at least this much of an alibi:
> Liberal have made excuses for every maladjustment, and I'm afraid that most groups would behave as you write had they been assured that nothing is their fault, they can't overcome the 'oppression' and therefore no sense of their own responsibility for their futures would be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> "When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War.
> 
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."
> Coulter
Click to expand...

Democrats held them down for ages....but they eventually found a way to buy their votes on the cheap....and taxpayers are paying for it. 
Blacks are taught from childhood that they were slaves...brought here against their will.
The funny thing is...I've been to Africa.....and American blacks don't know how lucky they are to be here.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, muddy, black folks have at least this much of an alibi:
> Liberal have made excuses for every maladjustment, and I'm afraid that most groups would behave as you write had they been assured that nothing is their fault, they can't overcome the 'oppression' and therefore no sense of their own responsibility for their futures would be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> "When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War.
> 
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats held them down for ages....but they eventually found a way to buy their votes on the cheap....and taxpayers are paying for it.
> Blacks are taught from childhood that they were slaves...brought here against their will.
> The funny thing is...I've been to Africa.....and American blacks don't know how lucky they are to be here.
Click to expand...




Let me point out that this wasn't always true....and the reason that Liberals are responsible.

Black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm


“Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”  "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.


----------



## Desperado

Of course they are.and by that they are creating more racism.
The more they bitch, complain and demand the more they are hated by the other races not just the whites.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, muddy, black folks have at least this much of an alibi:
> Liberal have made excuses for every maladjustment, and I'm afraid that most groups would behave as you write had they been assured that nothing is their fault, they can't overcome the 'oppression' and therefore no sense of their own responsibility for their futures would be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> "When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War.
> 
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats held them down for ages....but they eventually found a way to buy their votes on the cheap....and taxpayers are paying for it.
> Blacks are taught from childhood that they were slaves...brought here against their will.
> The funny thing is...I've been to Africa.....and American blacks don't know how lucky they are to be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me point out that this wasn't always true....and the reason that Liberals are responsible.
> 
> Black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> 
> 
> “Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”  "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Obama set back race relations in America about 50 years. 
Blacks are becoming part of the elite. However the way some are going about it is by shaking down whites who don't want to be called racists.


----------



## AKIP

You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person". 

In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury. 

The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.





You've really got that rant down cold, huh?

BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
Click to expand...


Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
Click to expand...




OK....it's not the truth.


. Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.


----------



## LOIE

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
Click to expand...


Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.


----------



## ptbw forever

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.
Click to expand...

Back at ya....


----------



## AKIP

ptbw forever said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya....
Click to expand...


No...but if you would answer a line of questioning by me......I could demonstrate that you are racist. However, you would refuse to follow the exact line of questioning in order to prevent self incrimination. Care to take the challenge?


----------



## ptbw forever

AKIP said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...but if you would answer a line of questioning by me......I could demonstrate that you are racist. However, you would refuse to follow the exact line of questioning in order to prevent self incrimination. Care to take the challenge?
Click to expand...

You have already shown that you are a racist several times on here for everyone to see. It wouldn't even be fair how much I could hurt you if I was allowed to question you in such a manner.

However, I will allow to question me with your silly little test to prove just far into the deep end you have wandered into with your little flotation device.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.
Click to expand...





Although your rant is far from true, I just want you to know that I have no problem with you being a racist.


I couldn't care less about thoughts.....'thought crimes' to Liberals.


If you act on those thoughts we might have a problem.


----------



## ptbw forever

Where are you AKIP?

I am ready for my close up now....


----------



## ATL

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.





Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.



LoL, you mean like this gem....If Blacks Cannot Support Themselves, Why Are They Having Offspring?


----------



## ptbw forever

ATL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LoL, you mean like this gem....If Blacks Cannot Support Themselves, Why Are They Having Offspring?
Click to expand...

What is racist about asking a perfectly reasonable question?


----------



## cnelsen

Delores Paulk said:


> I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.


If my black supervisor promotes a black colleague ahead of me because he or she wants to assist fellow blacks, that supervisor is racist. Period.


----------



## cnelsen

AKIP said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've really got that rant down cold, huh?
> 
> BTW.....how come Curly and Moe didn't come by with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...but if you would answer a line of questioning by me......I could demonstrate that you are racist. However, you would refuse to follow the exact line of questioning in order to prevent self incrimination. Care to take the challenge?
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on your challenge. And then I want you to answer a line of questioning from me.


----------



## ptbw forever

cnelsen said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying its a rant is not saying its not the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....it's not the truth.
> 
> 
> . Your rant, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying something is not true.....is meaningless unless you can demonstrate that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...but if you would answer a line of questioning by me......I could demonstrate that you are racist. However, you would refuse to follow the exact line of questioning in order to prevent self incrimination. Care to take the challenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take you up on your challenge. And then I want you to answer a line of questioning from me.
Click to expand...

Too late, the little shit already backed off from his "challenge".


----------



## AKIP

*Racism test for conservative whites.

Racism*
noun
1.
a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
2.
a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
3.
hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.

Questions to determine if you are racist or not.


Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.


----------



## del

most americans are white

this isn't rocket surgery


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

AKIP said:


> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.


If you’re referring to rewriting American history and removing all vestiges of white people who didn’t disagree with race status_ in their time_ then you are spot on.
Good ol’ Orwellian fascist stuff.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldnt take it away, but you cant run from it.. Society will never fully advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am telling you is that if you have the past.......you have the explanation for the present. You said we have the past but we do not have the present. What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have more of an argument for whites being more racist back in the day. But not today.
> You said it with such certainty and i simply think its a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you think that as a result of the way whites treated blacks....say circa 1940....that blacks thought better of white people back then? Law of motion says that when you push on an object that the object pushes back equal and opposite on you. Thus, it stands to reason that when white racism was more virulent, so was black resentment or reaction to it (which whites now call black racism). In other words, the worse you treated blacks, the worse blacks would think about whites (black racism).
> 
> What is different today than circa 1940 is what is socially acceptable. There were probably the same percentage of gay people, circa 1940, as there are today, but if a person was alive in 1940 they probably would not have noticed it compared to today. Why is that? Its because it was not socially acceptable to be that way and hence people who were so inclined nearly always presented themselves as heterosexuals, having heterosexual relationships and doing things so people would not know they they were really gay. Today, now that its more acceptable, people who are that way pretend much less than they used to, making it seem like homosexuality is on the rise.
> 
> While gays have come out the closet, racist have gone in the closet because its not socially acceptable to be racist today. Racist now pretend to be non racist like gays used to pretend to be heterosexual. Racist may have black friends, may engage in intimate loving relationship with a black person, all while being a racist. I mean, if a gay person can pretend to be strait to fool others and maybe even themselves, why could not or would not a racist do the same thing?..ergo pretending to not be racist to avoid being socially ostracized...and avoid seeing themselves as something that is "ugly"?
> 
> However, keep in mind that just because a person is making a conscious effort to do things to not appear racist, that there racism comes out still in other ways. Now, white people use a pretext as a cover for their racism. In other words, they must rationalize a reason for seeing blacks negatively or treating blacks negatively. Hence, it appears that their negative reaction or view is based upon the incident and not race.
Click to expand...

Back to 1940 again, eh?
Every race issue nowadays is a post-1960’s result and creation.
Fa real, yung’!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

AKIP said:


> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.


Answer your own questions first.
Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.


----------



## OldLady

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


_ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.

I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

OldLady said:


> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.


The first part is accurate, the second not.
Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
Click to expand...




"...their race gets thrown in their face every day, ..."

Is this post autobiographical???

Are you confessing that you 'throw race in their face every day"?

Well, a good reason for you to be ashamed of yourself.


Stop this instant.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
Click to expand...




Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.


----------



## AKIP

*Racism test for conservative whites.
*
*Racism*
noun
1.
a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
2.
a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
3.
hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.

source: the definition of racism

Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).


_Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
_Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
_Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
_Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_


Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.

Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.

People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

AKIP said:


> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.


That’s a racist post. Answer your own questions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.





Unless you are a very weak person, and are crushed by a dirty look.....how does what anyone else believes hurt you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.lid
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are a very weak person, and are crushed by a dirty look.....how does what anyone else believes hurt you?
Click to expand...



Your not answering a valid question indicates exactly how weak you are.


----------



## ATL

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
Click to expand...


He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white social conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the social conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.

People just hate social cons.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
Click to expand...



"...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "


Egad, you're a dunce.


Sit down because here comes reality:

Now....*your Democrat Party*???????

The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.



Lose your appetite?


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
Click to expand...


Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
Click to expand...


Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
Click to expand...




Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.


QED...you are a mind-dead drone.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....
Click to expand...



Trump won due to the votes of Americans.....


Here's why:



Most voted against the Democrats, 
against the mess Hussein Obama made of the economy,
against the corruption we've witnessed for decades,
against awarding nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages,
against the anti-white bias of the Democrat Party,

against the flood of illegal immigrants who require welfare
against bringing millions of unvetted Muslim refugees from war-indoctrinated nations,
against redistribution of wealth, 
against the failed Liberal welfare industry, 
against being dictated to by the United Nothings,
against a failed Liberal education industry,
against $20 trillion national debt...

...and for the slim possibility of a rebirth of America.


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.
> 
> 
> QED...you are a mind-dead drone.
Click to expand...


There is nothing to refute because your entire premise is not only wrong, but typical of a white nationalist trying to rewrite history. 

Sorry Herr dumbshit, but since historical documents trumps what your great-grand pappy told you, your attempt to spread your agenda here has failed.  Slowly,  dinosaurs like yourself are dying out, and because the internet is the only place left where you can spread your misinformation, it has even become more cognizant of your intentions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.
> 
> 
> QED...you are a mind-dead drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to refute because your entire premise is not only wrong, but typical of a white nationalist trying to rewrite history.
> 
> Sorry Herr dumbshit, but since historical documents trumps what your great-grand pappy told you, your attempt to spread your agenda here has failed.  Slowly,  dinosaurs like yourself are dying out, and because the internet is the only place left where you can spread your misinformation, it has even become more cognizant of your intentions.
Click to expand...




I didn't give you a premise......you better look that up.....I gave you facts.

What we've determined is that you are unequipped to compete in the marketplace of ideas.

The good news is that you are the perfect reliable Democrat voter: you take orders, never question, and....most of all.....never think.


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won due to the votes of Americans.....
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> Most voted against the Democrats,
> against the mess Hussein Obama made of the economy,
> against the corruption we've witnessed for decades,
> against awarding nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages,
> against the anti-white bias of the Democrat Party,
> 
> against the flood of illegal immigrants who require welfare
> against bringing millions of unvetted Muslim refugees from war-indoctrinated nations,
> against redistribution of wealth,
> against the failed Liberal welfare industry,
> against being dictated to by the United Nothings,
> against a failed Liberal education industry,
> against $20 trillion national debt...
> 
> ...and for the slim possibility of a rebirth of America.
Click to expand...


No, Trump won because 70k votes from "middle 'murica" decided to vote against their morals and convictions, something that I have seen them denigrate liberals for not having, and vote for a snake oil salesman.  Trust me when I say that never again will the argument that "family values", "morals", or "ethics" will be heard with a straight face from social cons or evangelicals.  Y'all fucked up this time.


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.
> 
> 
> QED...you are a mind-dead drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to refute because your entire premise is not only wrong, but typical of a white nationalist trying to rewrite history.
> 
> Sorry Herr dumbshit, but since historical documents trumps what your great-grand pappy told you, your attempt to spread your agenda here has failed.  Slowly,  dinosaurs like yourself are dying out, and because the internet is the only place left where you can spread your misinformation, it has even become more cognizant of your intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't give you a premise......you better look that up.....I gave you facts.
> 
> What we've determined is that you are unequipped to compete in the marketplace of ideas.
> 
> The good news is that you are the perfect reliable Democrat voter: you take orders, never question, and....most of all.....never think.
Click to expand...


Now you are reduced to babbling, you are not making any sense.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.
> 
> 
> QED...you are a mind-dead drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to refute because your entire premise is not only wrong, but typical of a white nationalist trying to rewrite history.
> 
> Sorry Herr dumbshit, but since historical documents trumps what your great-grand pappy told you, your attempt to spread your agenda here has failed.  Slowly,  dinosaurs like yourself are dying out, and because the internet is the only place left where you can spread your misinformation, it has even become more cognizant of your intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't give you a premise......you better look that up.....I gave you facts.
> 
> What we've determined is that you are unequipped to compete in the marketplace of ideas.
> 
> The good news is that you are the perfect reliable Democrat voter: you take orders, never question, and....most of all.....never think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are reduced to babbling, you are not making any sense.
Click to expand...




You opened this little exchange with lies about the Right, and race.

I obliterated your rant with facts.

Be sure to get back to me when you can come to terms with that post......meaning, never.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won due to the votes of Americans.....
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> Most voted against the Democrats,
> against the mess Hussein Obama made of the economy,
> against the corruption we've witnessed for decades,
> against awarding nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages,
> against the anti-white bias of the Democrat Party,
> 
> against the flood of illegal immigrants who require welfare
> against bringing millions of unvetted Muslim refugees from war-indoctrinated nations,
> against redistribution of wealth,
> against the failed Liberal welfare industry,
> against being dictated to by the United Nothings,
> against a failed Liberal education industry,
> against $20 trillion national debt...
> 
> ...and for the slim possibility of a rebirth of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Trump won because 70k votes from "middle 'murica" decided to vote against their morals and convictions, something that I have seen them denigrate liberals for not having, and vote for a snake oil salesman.  Trust me when I say that never again will the argument that "family values", "morals", or "ethics" will be heard with a straight face from social cons or evangelicals.  Y'all fucked up this time.
Click to expand...




Discounting the millions of illegal aliens who voted at Obama's behest, Trump won both the EC and the popular vote.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

ATL said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white social conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the social conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
Click to expand...

Blacks hating whites is not an agenda, it’s an indoctrinated reality. Conservatism isn’t racism. That’s more of your brainwashing speaking.
You are guilty of the institutional racism that is responsible for the condition. Democrats thrive on that. It keeps the voting constituencies corralled.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....
Click to expand...

_White nationalist_ is nothing but a label created for institutional racists like yourself. Typical Democrat MO. If they don’t toe the line, label and ostracize.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.
> 
> 
> QED...you are a mind-dead drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to refute because your entire premise is not only wrong, but typical of a white nationalist trying to rewrite history.
> 
> Sorry Herr dumbshit, but since historical documents trumps what your great-grand pappy told you, your attempt to spread your agenda here has failed.  Slowly,  dinosaurs like yourself are dying out, and because the internet is the only place left where you can spread your misinformation, it has even become more cognizant of your intentions.
Click to expand...

Another non-response, devoid of facts or analysis. Deal with the specifics. The Democrat party is historically racist  and now applies a neo-racism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*
BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce


vs. this....

Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama

And this...

Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.

* Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
http://www.usccr.gov/pubs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf

Wanna give Barack an 'attaboy'?


----------



## ptbw forever

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won due to the votes of Americans.....
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> Most voted against the Democrats,
> against the mess Hussein Obama made of the economy,
> against the corruption we've witnessed for decades,
> against awarding nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages,
> against the anti-white bias of the Democrat Party,
> 
> against the flood of illegal immigrants who require welfare
> against bringing millions of unvetted Muslim refugees from war-indoctrinated nations,
> against redistribution of wealth,
> against the failed Liberal welfare industry,
> against being dictated to by the United Nothings,
> against a failed Liberal education industry,
> against $20 trillion national debt...
> 
> ...and for the slim possibility of a rebirth of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Trump won because 70k votes from "middle 'murica" decided to vote against their morals and convictions, something that I have seen them denigrate liberals for not having, and vote for a snake oil salesman.  Trust me when I say that never again will the argument that "family values", "morals", or "ethics" will be heard with a straight face from social cons or evangelicals.  Y'all fucked up this time.
Click to expand...

You pieces of shit thought you could denigrate white Christians and only white Christians for being the fictional "religious right" while embracing the most radical religion in the world and much more socially conservative non-white Christians.

NO ONE believes that Democrats are a progressive or secular party. You haven't even begun to pay for your racist antics either.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, _
> Maybe because their race gets thrown in their face every day, where as with whites, it's a nonissue.
> 
> I would say it's YOU, not DEMOCRATS, using race to divide us here.  Over and over, one thread at a time, one negative issue at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> The first part is accurate, the second not.
> Blacks are conditioned incessantly and institutionally to frame their entire existence with blackness. This is reinforced and capitalized upon by Democrats. That’s why blacks vote almost exclusively democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the black vote, Democrats would never win another national election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the white nationalist vote, Trump would never have seen the inside of the white house without purchasing a visitors pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won due to the votes of Americans.....
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> Most voted against the Democrats,
> against the mess Hussein Obama made of the economy,
> against the corruption we've witnessed for decades,
> against awarding nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages,
> against the anti-white bias of the Democrat Party,
> 
> against the flood of illegal immigrants who require welfare
> against bringing millions of unvetted Muslim refugees from war-indoctrinated nations,
> against redistribution of wealth,
> against the failed Liberal welfare industry,
> against being dictated to by the United Nothings,
> against a failed Liberal education industry,
> against $20 trillion national debt...
> 
> ...and for the slim possibility of a rebirth of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Trump won because 70k votes from "middle 'murica" decided to vote against their morals and convictions, something that I have seen them denigrate liberals for not having, and vote for a snake oil salesman.  Trust me when I say that never again will the argument that "family values", "morals", or "ethics" will be heard with a straight face from social cons or evangelicals.  Y'all fucked up this time.
Click to expand...

What is middle murica? Sounds like a racist stereotype from a brainwashed self segregationist. Ironic considering most northern blacks speak a dialect rooted in southern illiteracy yet they don’t even live in the south. Utter hypocrisy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

PoliticalChic said:


> *"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*
> BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce
> 
> 
> vs. this....
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> And this...
> 
> Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
> "The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.
> 
> * Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
> http://www.usccr.gov/pubs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf
> 
> Wanna give Barack an 'attaboy'?


More irony in that BET didn’t even come into existence until 20 years _after_ civil rights.
Institutional racism and segregation.


----------



## LOIE

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are a very weak person, and are crushed by a dirty look.....how does what anyone else believes hurt you?
Click to expand...

If a person's belief leads them to do and say hurtful things intentionally then it goes beyond just their belief. As far as being weak if you are crushed by a dirty look - I think that some folks just get sick and tired of seeing that dirty look over and over again, day in and day out. I think it is more of a frustration that they still have to deal with folks who see them as inferior.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Delores Paulk said:


> If a person's belief leads them to do and say hurtful things intentionally then it goes beyond just their belief. As far as being weak if you are crushed by a dirty look - I think that some folks just get sick and tired of seeing that dirty look over and over again, day in and day out. I think it is more of a frustration that they still have to deal with folks who see them as inferior.


If by _they_ you mean black, take that up with insulated white democrats and proponents of affirmative action. Race quotas are an admission of a sense of superiority.


----------



## AKIP

AKIP said:


> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.



A couple of you wanted this......now you don't want it. Which is it? Obviously you can't put up a defense when a debate starts out with the official definition of racism. White privilege makes you feel that you can make you feel that you don't have to be bound by the official definition of words if or when those terms works against your narratives and beliefs.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

AKIP said:


> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.



That goes for you, too.


----------



## del

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> 
> Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not.
> 
> 
> Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?
> Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?
> Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?
> Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your own questions first.
> Why do you feel you must aim the questions at_ white conservatives_? In my estimation, you are a quintessential left-wing, neoconservative, self-segregating, neosegregationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably aimed the question towards white conservatives because white conservatives are the ones trying to push the agenda that blacks hate whites... when the real story is that blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality.  Just because 99% of conservatives are white /=/ white people are conservative.  I know you need more numbers on your side to push the agenda of threatening a race war, but luckily intelligent people see through that bullshit.
> 
> People just hate social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...blacks hate the conservative ideology because it is what spawned shit like chattel slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, and currently police brutality. "
> 
> 
> Egad, you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> Sit down because here comes reality:
> 
> Now....*your Democrat Party*???????
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose your appetite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between party and ideology, then return to the discussion so you don't make stupid comments again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear: you are not able to deny a single item in my post.
> 
> 
> QED...you are a mind-dead drone.
Click to expand...


let's be clear, your post is the usual laundry list of horseshit that is usually spread by chain email or one's cray cray drunk uncle on thanksgiving.




have a nice day, chunk


----------



## PoliticalChic

Delores Paulk said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are a very weak person, and are crushed by a dirty look.....how does what anyone else believes hurt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a person's belief leads them to do and say hurtful things intentionally then it goes beyond just their belief. As far as being weak if you are crushed by a dirty look - I think that some folks just get sick and tired of seeing that dirty look over and over again, day in and day out. I think it is more of a frustration that they still have to deal with folks who see them as inferior.
Click to expand...


"If a person's belief leads them to do and say hurtful things intentionally then it goes beyond just their belief."

I believe you have supported my post, inadvertently.
Thoughts are not the same as actions.

The first amendment allows freedom of speech, and, therefore, of belief.

If one wishes to hate any ethic, religious, racial group....constitutionally, that is not a  problem.
As long as one doesn't act on same.

I put dirty looks in the category of thought.



"some folks just get sick and tired of seeing that dirty look over and over again, day in and day out. I think it is more of a frustration that they still have to deal with folks who see them as inferior."

Keep getting 'sick and tired of it.
Speak out against it....prepare arguments that show it to be wrong.


But government has no business penalizing it.


----------



## del




----------



## blastoff

This is reminds me of the alleged Churchillism, "Madam, we've already established that.  Now we are haggling about the price."

Who's more racist, blacks or whites?  Racism on both sides clearly a given, so we're down to which side's % of their population is deemed larger and, therefore, their population as a whole more racist than the other's racist population.  Hmm...okay.  

And let's not forger those other pesky racist Asians and Hispanics and others out there.  They're smaller in numbers but capable of forming alliances if need be.  

Other than that not enough last day drama at the Masters yesterday.


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> This is reminds me of the alleged Churchillism, "Madam, we've already established that.  Now we are haggling about the price."
> 
> Who's more racist, blacks or whites?  Racism on both sides clearly a given, so we're down to which side's % of their population is deemed larger and, therefore, their population as a whole more racist than the other's racist population.  Hmm...okay.
> 
> And let's not forger those other pesky racist Asians and Hispanics and others out there.  They're smaller in numbers but capable of forming alliances if need be.
> 
> Other than that not enough last day drama at the Masters yesterday.



Racism on both sides is not a given. Whites have delusions whereby they make up black racism against them and it doesn't even come close to the  racism of whites.


----------



## AKIP

blastoff said:


> This is reminds me of the alleged Churchillism, "Madam, we've already established that.  Now we are haggling about the price."
> 
> Who's more racist, blacks or whites?  Racism on both sides clearly a given, so we're down to which side's % of their population is deemed larger and, therefore, their population as a whole more racist than the other's racist population.  Hmm...okay.
> 
> And let's not forger those other pesky racist Asians and Hispanics and others out there.  They're smaller in numbers but capable of forming alliances if need be.
> 
> Other than that not enough last day drama at the Masters yesterday.


Like IM2 says....its NOT a given. Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.


----------



## mudwhistle

Delores Paulk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
Click to expand...

I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
Click to expand...





Seems a good talking point is tough to give up.


----------



## Taz

Blacks are more racist these days because we're letting them get away with it. I know I don't care.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
Click to expand...


One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.

Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.

Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did. 

Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.


----------



## mudwhistle

del said:


> most americans are white
> 
> this isn't rocket surgery


Rocket science.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
Click to expand...

The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
Click to expand...

That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
Click to expand...

Horse Shit. 
Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter which definition of racism you choose, I believe that we must agree that the U.S. has a history of preaching, teaching and believing that whites are superior to blacks and all other peoples. Ours is a history of not only believing this, but in persecuting and oppressing those we have held to be inferior (we even went so far as to use the Bible to "prove" their inferiority). Today I believe any person can be prejudiced and prefer the company of those who are like them. I do not believe that black people in this country can be racist because they do not, as a group, hold the power and position to oppress anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
Click to expand...


Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we never had a black president, Attorney General, or Supreme Court Justice then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
Click to expand...


Of course republicans are always against democrats policies. That is the nature of being the opposition party. Democrats are also always against republican policies. However, we are not talking about that. We are talking about an America that generally believes that black people are inferior to whites and think blacks 'ruin things'. There was a lack of confidence in the position of the presidency for no other reason that the race of the President. Its not about the emotion of hate. That has little to do with it. Its about thinking blacks are inferior and hence unqualified relative to some other white person.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the symptoms of racism is not being able to figure out things that don't take a lot of intelligence, when one has intelligence.
> 
> Blacks only ascend to positions of power AT THE WILL OF WHITES, in a white majority nation. Its not the color of the individual, but the color of the individuals who gets him there and keeps them there who has the power. Obama never had power because he was always beholden to the white majority and there are checks and balances in the system that are also dominated by white majority rule.
> 
> Farrakhan could never be president of the United States.....because whites would fear what he would do with his power, so they would never give him power over them. A white majority America will NEVER give power to an individual that threatened  whites. All this talk about Obama as a racist president is pure BS. They only represent WHITE FEARS of a black person essentially doing what white people have done for their people, however, Obama could have NEVER got elected without a solid amount of whites voting for him, even though the majority of whites voted against him. He did not have the power....the white electorate did.
> 
> Often time Whites rule through proxy, if not directly. Obama was a proxy.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
Click to expand...


His  economic policies saved this country and he apologized for nothing. So as AKIP  said, you didn't like Obama because you didn't think a black person should be president. You won't admit it, nobody white ever admits  being a racist. We know that.


----------



## mudwhistle

AKIP said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course republicans are always against democrats policies. That is the nature of being the opposition party. Democrats are also always against republican policies. However, we are not talking about that. We are talking about an America that generally believes that black people are inferior to whites and think blacks 'ruin things'. There was a lack of confidence in the position of the presidency for no other reason that the race of the President. Its not about the emotion of hate. That has little to do with it. Its about thinking blacks are inferior and hence unqualified relative to some other white person.
Click to expand...

Democrat policies are designed to create poverty. And most of the beliefs that blacks are inferior is inherent in the Democratic Party, not the Republican Party. Did you know they think blacks are too stupid or too poor to get proper I.D.??????


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Farrahkan could never be president is because too many of his racist speeches are recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His  economic policies saved this country and he apologized for nothing. So as AKIP  said, you didn't like Obama because you didn't think a black person should be president. You won't admit it, nobody white ever admits  being a racist. We know that.
Click to expand...

I know some racist Whites.
I also know some racist blacks.
From what I've learned many conservative blacks who go to church are repelled by Whites. One girl my nephew (who is black) brought home couldn't eat dinner with me because my white skin made her nauseated.
And I've never seen 5 whites beating up a black guy on a bus for no good reason. I have seen 5 blacks beating up a white guy though.


----------



## MizMolly

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
Click to expand...


OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His  economic policies saved this country and he apologized for nothing. So as AKIP  said, you didn't like Obama because you didn't think a black person should be president. You won't admit it, nobody white ever admits  being a racist. We know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know some racist Whites.
> I also know some racist blacks.
> From what I've learned many conservative blacks who go to church are repelled by Whites. One girl my nephew (who is black) brought home couldn't eat dinner with me because my white skin made her nauseated.
> And I've never seen 5 whites beating up a black guy on a bus for no good reason. I have seen 5 blacks beating up a white guy though.
Click to expand...


Yeah  I know.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course republicans are always against democrats policies. That is the nature of being the opposition party. Democrats are also always against republican policies. However, we are not talking about that. We are talking about an America that generally believes that black people are inferior to whites and think blacks 'ruin things'. There was a lack of confidence in the position of the presidency for no other reason that the race of the President. Its not about the emotion of hate. That has little to do with it. Its about thinking blacks are inferior and hence unqualified relative to some other white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat policies are designed to create poverty. And most of the beliefs that blacks are inferior is inherent in the Democratic Party, not the Republican Party. Did you know they think blacks are too stupid or too poor to get proper I.D.??????
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## AKIP

mudwhistle said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point. Whites would not elect someone who will be racist towards whites. Thus, before a black person is elected president whites will ensure that he will do no harm and is safe. Thus, a black president really does not have the power to do wrong to white peoples, because his term and stay is beholden to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Shit.
> Obama was a racist and he set back race relations in America 50 years. Not only did he worsen racism by pitting blacks against cops but Blacklivesmatter helped create a negative perception of blacks by those of us who never held racist beliefs before. This was all by design.
> Not to mention all of the race-merchants like Al Sharpton who ruined businesses and ruined lives with nothing more than accusations of racism. That is the power blacks have in America. Social Justice is nothing more than institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....I am not going to try to convert a racist. That would just show my ignorance. That said, the deterioration of race relations by Obama is no different than how a black man showing up with a white women, holding hands, at a Mississippi diner circa 1950, would deteriorate race relations in that diner. Ergo, they deteriorate when whites gets pissed by seeing blacks doing something that they don't think they are supposed to do. Many whites were just pissed that a black man was president....and that in and of itself.....reduced race relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. A few maybe, but most of Obama's critics disliked his economic policies and his habit of apologizing for America to other nations that don't deserve an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course republicans are always against democrats policies. That is the nature of being the opposition party. Democrats are also always against republican policies. However, we are not talking about that. We are talking about an America that generally believes that black people are inferior to whites and think blacks 'ruin things'. There was a lack of confidence in the position of the presidency for no other reason that the race of the President. Its not about the emotion of hate. That has little to do with it. Its about thinking blacks are inferior and hence unqualified relative to some other white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat policies are designed to create poverty. And most of the beliefs that blacks are inferior is inherent in the Democratic Party, not the Republican Party. Did you know they think blacks are too stupid or too poor to get proper I.D.??????
Click to expand...


Democratic policies, even MORE so, are the norm in Germany. Why is that one of the strongest nations, economically, in the nation with high standards of living? 

The problem with you is that you are obsessed with left right politics. Everything as to be the result of left vs right politics. News flash, every issue is not due to republican or democratic, left or right. Some issues are just rooted in humans and the way they are, regardless if on the left or right. Black problems in America are born from white racism......not left right politics. Things you blame on liberalism don't cause similar effects on people in Germany and other parts of Europe. If liberalism was the true cause as you like to make it, then it would produce the same effect everywhere applied. Why not Germany? You only focus on politics to divert attention away from the fact that these issues in blacks are largely caused by white racism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
Click to expand...





"At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.

And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
Blood Redemption


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away the past and the present ceases to exist. The present is simply the reaction to the past and every action creates a reaction....often equal and opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
Click to expand...

You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.

*Who freed the slaves?*

Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.

Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)

Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.

Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.

Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).

Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.

Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.

One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.

African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.

Who freed the slaves?

*The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*

The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.  

In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.  

The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.  

Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.  

"In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency." 

The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report

Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is just a memory.
> Removing memories doesn't erase the present. The past is merely a tool one uses to deal with the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.
> 
> And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
> Blood Redemption
Click to expand...


Who cares what you think? Northern whites did not die to free the fucking slaves. You claim t be Asian so if you are Japanese, it would be wise for you to shut the hell up. Very wise. Pay heed to what I'm telling you. .


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
Click to expand...

Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
Click to expand...


Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.


----------



## JQPublic1

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
Click to expand...

Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.


----------



## baileyn45

JQPublic1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
Click to expand...

What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
Click to expand...

 I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?


----------



## IM2

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
Click to expand...


No crock just a bunch of denying whites. Millions of such rumblings in forums, chatrooms and social media is not something to dismiss. These are real people. Ask Dylan Roof about the influence of these rumblings.


----------



## baileyn45

JQPublic1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
Click to expand...

Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.

On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.


----------



## IM2

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
Click to expand...


The ramblings of real people are reality.

While you are taking about numbers:

*50 years after the Kerner Commission

African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
*
The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.

The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.

*Where do we stand as a society today?*

*In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.*

Following are some of the key findings:

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
Click to expand...


Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Slimdugger99

JQPublic1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
Click to expand...


This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baileyn45

JQPublic1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
Click to expand...

"Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."

You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.

The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?

Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?

Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".


----------



## baileyn45

Slimdugger99 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.


----------



## IM2

baileyn45 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## AKIP

baileyn45 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
Click to expand...


Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot. 

In conclusion: You are an idiot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past is not a memory, as it existed whether you witnessed it to remember it or not. The past is ENERGY that transcends the temporal continuum. The energy of the past illuminates the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.
> 
> And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
> Blood Redemption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think? Northern whites did not die to free the fucking slaves. You claim t be Asian so if you are Japanese, it would be wise for you to shut the hell up. Very wise. Pay heed to what I'm telling you. .
Click to expand...



I love it when I force the less intelligent to demand that I "shut the hell up."

It translates to " I wish I had an articulate argument to counter yours!!!!!"


You don't, and I won't.


You'd best gather a supply of antacids, you fool.


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.
> 
> And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
> Blood Redemption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think? Northern whites did not die to free the fucking slaves. You claim t be Asian so if you are Japanese, it would be wise for you to shut the hell up. Very wise. Pay heed to what I'm telling you. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when I force the less intelligent to demand that I "shut the hell up."
> 
> It translates to " I wish I had an articulate argument to counter yours!!!!!"
> 
> 
> You don't, and I won't.
> 
> 
> You'd best gather a supply of antacids, you fool.
Click to expand...

OH! This should be good! Obnoxia VS The Black Psychosis.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
Click to expand...




OK.....OK.....Stop begging.............I'll provide what you deserve.


Here's the life lesson you seem to have missed out on.


There Is No Institutional Racism In America

 It has long been know that *simple, traditional*, *rules would keep anyone....anyone....from ending up in poverty.* They are no secret:


" The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.
And presidential candidate Rick Santorum has been quoting their findings on the campaign trail.
Brookings whittled down a lot of analysis into *three simple rules. You can avoid poverty by:*

1. Graduating from high school.

2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.

3. Having a full-time job.


*If you do all those three things, your chance of falling into poverty is just 2 percent .*Meanwhile, you’ll have a 74 percent chance of being in the middle class.

*Applies to everyone*
These rules apply to all races and ethnic groups. Breaking these rules is becoming more commonplace, unfortunately, for all racial groups."
Three rules for staying out of poverty




Now, be on your way, and try not to be a total moron any longer.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
Click to expand...



Hogwash.


A human being with a backbone and self-respect would never demand that government penalize any who hurt their feelings.

And hurt feelings is the 'thought crime' that Liberals call 'racism.'

Now, get off your knees.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
Click to expand...




You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.



This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:


But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.


"...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:

- At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.

- At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.

- At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.

- At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.

I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"

Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet





But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.

The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost



*Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.

in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.

That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.

If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.


----------



## AKIP

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
Click to expand...


The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote. The Democratic party was a viable party winning elections before blacks started voting democrat in large percentages. What happened is that RACE led many whites to vacate the democratic party due to the dems support of efforts to undo racial injustice. If there were no blacks in this country the majority of whites would lean to the left politically, like whites do in nearly every other white majority nation.


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."
> 
> You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.
> 
> The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?
> 
> Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?
> 
> Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".
Click to expand...


You are in denial. Virtually every news media outlet out there has reported on this, yet somehow you missed it.
 You need to get your face out of the video games and start watching the world around you. But I I'm amazed to learn that you really didn't know that  some of the stuff right-wing conservatives point to as militant BLM rhetoric is really Russians posing as BLM.
Russians were also the impetus behind some of .the Trump rallies. Does it take a rocket scientist to connect the dots?


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
Click to expand...

Wow are YOU ignorant. a lot of White people in both parties have racial issues. The White democrats in Ferguson proved that. On the whole, however, the appeal of the Democrat support for labor has brought smart white and black people together under the Democrat umbrella for the common good.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> 
> A human being with a backbone and self-respect would never demand that government penalize any who hurt their feelings.
> 
> And hurt feelings is the 'thought crime' that Liberals call 'racism.'
> 
> Now, get off your knees.
Click to expand...

Naw, get off YOUR knees...if you want to screw me I want to look in your eyes.
The scope of pervasive racial animosity in this country isn't about "hurt feelings." Its about people like you who are complicit in
nurturing predjudice and racial animus behind the scenes and pretending it doesn't
exist in public or in your social media narratives. Need I also remind you that not one gain towards equality by blacks was attributable to a national mandate.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
Click to expand...

So..conversely that means the GOP depends on the RW white radical vote...and their collective name is LEGION.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many generations do we go back?
> 
> Just so I can be ready.....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the only cotton you picked came out of an aspirin bottle.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
Click to expand...

The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:

_"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."

UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_


----------



## PoliticalChic

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote. The Democratic party was a viable party winning elections before blacks started voting democrat in large percentages. What happened is that RACE led many whites to vacate the democratic party due to the dems support of efforts to undo racial injustice. If there were no blacks in this country the majority of whites would lean to the left politically, like whites do in nearly every other white majority nation.
Click to expand...



"The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote."



I believe you just proved you can't read.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> 
> A human being with a backbone and self-respect would never demand that government penalize any who hurt their feelings.
> 
> And hurt feelings is the 'thought crime' that Liberals call 'racism.'
> 
> Now, get off your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, get off YOUR knees...if you want to screw me I want to look in your eyes.
> The scope of pervasive racial animosity in this country isn't about "hurt feelings." Its about people like you who are complicit in
> nurturing predjudice and racial animus behind the scenes and pretending it doesn't
> exist in public or in your social media narratives. Need I also remind you that not one gain towards equality by blacks was attributable to a national mandate.
Click to expand...





Let's concentrate on your 'swallowing'....


...swallowing the propaganda that a poor opinion of someone prevents them from being a success.


Were you always this gullible????


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..conversely that means the GOP depends on the RW white radical vote...and their collective name is LEGION.
Click to expand...




There is no 'white radical vote' ......just as there is no Far Right in this country.....only a Far Left, your masters.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
Click to expand...

There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing how you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, what about all the white descendants of the whites who died fighting for blacks to be free? Their lives were cut short, thus they didn't live to succeed in life. How would anyone determine who gets what and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
Click to expand...

How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> 
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
Click to expand...


I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK let's play your little game of whites died for us to be free.  Whites were free. They died choosing to fight.  Let me repeat. The whites were free. The blacks were not. Blacks had no choice. In addition whites were paid for their labor, not owned as property, had the freedom to go wherever they wanted, not just where their owners said they could go, and were considered citizens with full rights. So I must ask, do  you guys even think before you start posting these comments? What reparations would whites be entitled to for fighting to free people who were supposed to already be free according to the constitution? Really do you guys even think? You are paying reparations to Native Americans every year. So again, do you guys even think before you hit the post reply button?
> 
> 
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
Click to expand...

I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever has in its history. What different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence of present day or contemporary racism persisted unabashed during Obama's presidency. This message board is full of examples. And after reviewing other boards and media,  I discovered the anti-Black  racism reflected here is  viral and has spread to every corner of the USA and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> 
> A human being with a backbone and self-respect would never demand that government penalize any who hurt their feelings.
> 
> And hurt feelings is the 'thought crime' that Liberals call 'racism.'
> 
> Now, get off your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, get off YOUR knees...if you want to screw me I want to look in your eyes.
> The scope of pervasive racial animosity in this country isn't about "hurt feelings." Its about people like you who are complicit in
> nurturing predjudice and racial animus behind the scenes and pretending it doesn't
> exist in public or in your social media narratives. Need I also remind you that not one gain towards equality by blacks was attributable to a national mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's concentrate on your 'swallowing'....
> 
> 
> ...swallowing the propaganda that a poor opinion of someone prevents them from being a success.
> 
> 
> Were you always this gullible????
Click to expand...

I don't swallow anything that's not healthy.
And your foul assertion that  Black activism is driven by propaganda won't even make it to the table.  Poor opinions of blacks have dominated the social fabric of this nation ever since they were brought to the New World shores. It is the hate and predjudice behind those "poor opinions" that tempts me to invoke Godwin's Law. There is no gullibility in my perceptions... Now get down on your knees...you don't deserve to look me in the eye.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..conversely that means the GOP depends on the RW white radical vote...and their collective name is LEGION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'white radical vote' ......just as there is no Far Right in this country.....only a Far Left, your masters.
Click to expand...

You, my dear, epitomize, RW radicalism.
One symptom of that is not being able to discern it in your self. But the whole USMB  village knows who and what you are.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote. The Democratic party was a viable party winning elections before blacks started voting democrat in large percentages. What happened is that RACE led many whites to vacate the democratic party due to the dems support of efforts to undo racial injustice. If there were no blacks in this country the majority of whites would lean to the left politically, like whites do in nearly every other white majority nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote."
> I believe you just proved you can't read.
Click to expand...


I don't think the black vote will be that big a factor this November. The GOP is imploding


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.
Click to expand...

Just because I don't think you or other blacks are due reparations does not make me racist. I explained to you how other people were held back but I don't think they are due anything either. I am not ignorant, Opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one and they usually stink, but I am entitled to mine.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
Click to expand...

Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
Click to expand...

Again, access to the programs offered would be awarded based on being native born with any degree of black african ancestry ...including the native born children of .recent African immigrants.  Should the aopearance of an individual raise questions about his African inheritance, DNA testing would be implemented to resolve the issue. Of course that paradigm is reflective of my own opinion.
There might be better means to disseminate
benefits...but my idea is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
Click to expand...


All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..

Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.


----------



## Windparadox

`
Meanwhile in Milwaukee; "*Report: State Sen. Lena Taylor cited for disorderly conduct after hurling racial slur at bank employee*".
`


----------



## IM2

Windparadox said:


> `
> Meanwhile in Milwaukee; "*Report: State Sen. Lena Taylor cited for disorderly conduct after hurling racial slur at bank employee*".
> `



First off it is not been concluded she actually said this but I'm going to play along.

LOL! So now we stoop to such desperation to claim this is racism. Here we have a black person making a cmment  anhe black psin. It was most certainly rude and out of place, but racist?. For this to be racist, she has to believe she is superior to this person based only on her race. Judging by the alleged comment both of these people are black. So she is now superior to another black person therefore she's a racist.  This is how stupid some whites have gotten about this matter. She was most definitely elitist and arrogant, but not racist.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a racist.  It is very unbecoming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Show an example of racism in that last post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you post is racist.
> 
> Do you even know that you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I know that what you think is racist is not.
> 
> Therefore I know I am not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back at you...
> 
> Now...just call me a honky.  You know you want to.
Click to expand...


*rac·ism*
*/ˈrāˌsizəm/*
noun noun: *racism*


1. prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:
You are a racist by definition.

 .


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a racist.  It is very unbecoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Show an example of racism in that last post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you post is racist.
> 
> Do you even know that you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I know that what you think is racist is not.
> 
> Therefore I know I am not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back at you...
> 
> Now...just call me a honky.  You know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *rac·ism*
> */ˈrāˌsizəm/*
> noun noun: *racism*
> 
> 
> 1. prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:
> You are a racist by definition.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

WRONG.

Your definition of racism:  ALL WHITE PEOPLE.

What do you think that makes you?

Your Honky Friend...


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
Click to expand...



Now post the numbers on how much the GOP depends on the white supremacist/nationalist/evangelist vote....you know, "middle 'murica".


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Show an example of racism in that last post.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is racist.
> 
> Do you even know that you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I know that what you think is racist is not.
> 
> Therefore I know I am not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back at you...
> 
> Now...just call me a honky.  You know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *rac·ism*
> */ˈrāˌsizəm/*
> noun noun: *racism*
> 
> 
> 1. prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:
> You are a racist by definition.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Your definition of racism:  ALL WHITE PEOPLE.
> 
> What do you think that makes you?
> 
> Your Honky Friend...
Click to expand...


I've never said anything about all white people.

I have specifically referred to white racists. So unless you think all whites are racists.....

I have stated numerous times that not all whites are racists and have used studies and videos by whites in making my arguments and in staring threads.

That's what YOU have decided for me, which again is a show of your  racism,


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is racist.
> 
> Do you even know that you are a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I know that what you think is racist is not.
> 
> Therefore I know I am not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back at you...
> 
> Now...just call me a honky.  You know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *rac·ism*
> */ˈrāˌsizəm/*
> noun noun: *racism*
> 
> 
> 1. prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:
> You are a racist by definition.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Your definition of racism:  ALL WHITE PEOPLE.
> 
> What do you think that makes you?
> 
> Your Honky Friend...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about all white people.
> 
> I have specifically referred to white racists. So unless you think all whites are racists.....
> 
> I have stated numerous times that not all whites are racists and have used studies and videos by whites in making my arguments and in staring threads.
> 
> That's what YOU have decided for me, which again is a show of your  racism,
Click to expand...

Hey I'm just a honky...right?  So what do I know?  I can't know anything about the plight of blacks today....right?

Being white makes me an automatic racist and I should pay reparations.  right?

Be honest....

.love your honky friend.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I know that what you think is racist is not.
> 
> Therefore I know I am not a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Right back at you...
> 
> Now...just call me a honky.  You know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *rac·ism*
> */ˈrāˌsizəm/*
> noun noun: *racism*
> 
> 
> 1. prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:
> You are a racist by definition.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Your definition of racism:  ALL WHITE PEOPLE.
> 
> What do you think that makes you?
> 
> Your Honky Friend...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about all white people.
> 
> I have specifically referred to white racists. So unless you think all whites are racists.....
> 
> I have stated numerous times that not all whites are racists and have used studies and videos by whites in making my arguments and in staring threads.
> 
> That's what YOU have decided for me, which again is a show of your  racism,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm just a honky...right?  So what do I know?  I can't know anything about the plight of blacks today....right?
> 
> Being white makes me an automatic racist and I should pay reparations.  right?
> 
> Be honest....
> 
> .love your honky friend.
Click to expand...


Your opinion on the so called plight of blacks day is racist.

 I see no similar opinions about whites coming out of your racist mouth.

Your racist belief makes you racist, not the fact you are white.

The government is who we ask to  pay reparations you fucked up idiot.


----------



## Esmeralda

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, *let's take a look at usmessageboard.   If you look at the white posters, there are a few racists, but you need to look hard to find them.*
> 
> If you look at the black posters, you can look all you want, but you won't find too many who aren't.


OMG I can't believe you said that!!  Unbelieveable. There are more white racists on this board than anywhere I have ever been or experienced in my entire very long life.  This board is riddled with them. You bump into them every day, many all day long. You don't have to look for them here, that's for sure!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


*"This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't."*

Normally I would say I can't believe how stupid this is, but then it's you, so I can believe it.  The reason blacks think about race and racism every day is because they face it every day: it is a part of their lives, every day.  Whites don't think about it because they don't have to deal with it. My god you are dense, and a dyed in the wool racist.
*

*


----------



## IM2

It's conservatitis.

So now just thinking about race makes you a racist. Not that you think you are superior because of your race, thinking about race makes you a racist.


----------



## Coyote

*This thread actually has some good discussion so lets get back on topic.  If your purpose here is just to flame and call each other racist take it elsewhere.*


----------



## Meathead

Coyote said:


> *This thread actually has some good discussion so lets get back on topic.  If your purpose here is just to flame and call each other racist take it elsewhere.*


Wouldn't this be exactly the kind  of thread where we "call each other racist"? Isn't that the category and topic?


----------



## IM2

This is a ridiculous thread that needs to close. In what ways are blacks more racist than whites? Do we call them more names? Is this the indicator of racism now?


----------



## Taz

The question should be: Is IM2 more racist than your average black person? 

The answer would be: HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> 
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
Click to expand...

You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?


----------



## baileyn45

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
Click to expand...

No one is denying any of that. Of course racism exists, on all sides. The question becomes what now? Standing around chanting "institutional racism" makes idiots feel better about themselves, otherwise it's useless. That's particularly true when no one will bother to point out which institution and how is it racist.

As far as the rest, if the US is such a racist, sexist, homophobic country, explain to me why asians are the highest earning group in the US, women are now the majority earning degrees and gays earn on average more than straight people. if this is a a white supremacist, homophobic, misogynistic, racist society, it's doing a really bad job of it.

It's political, nothing more. If you wish to look at history for an answer to problems I would be expecting the turkish muslims for reparations, I'm slavic, 400 yrs of rape, slaughter and enslavement. When black americans were enslaved, so were mine. While you're ancestors were suffering under jim crowe mine were dying by the thousands in coal mines. If your entire identity is as a victim you will accomplish nothing.


----------



## baileyn45

JQPublic1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. In the US today the overwhelming number of people couldn't give a hoot about the color of peoples skin or their ethnic background. If the ramblings of idiots on the web is "evidence" of anything for you, you need to get out more. The fact is with every passing year race means less and less to pretty much everyone in this country, a fact that drives some people crazy, mostly on the left. The idea that a handful of idiots with tiki torches somehow is the harbinger of the rise of nazis is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."
> 
> You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.
> 
> The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?
> 
> Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?
> 
> Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in denial. Virtually every news media outlet out there has reported on this, yet somehow you missed it.
> You need to get your face out of the video games and start watching the world around you. But I I'm amazed to learn that you really didn't know that  some of the stuff right-wing conservatives point to as militant BLM rhetoric is really Russians posing as BLM.
> Russians were also the impetus behind some of .the Trump rallies. Does it take a rocket scientist to connect the dots?
Click to expand...

Connect the dots? Dear lord child, every media outlet has reported on this, and show me the one with any proof to their assertions other than another media outlet reporting on it. This is what's known as a circle jerk. "CNN has reported that the Wash Post has an article citing the BBC who has named anonymous sources...".  Repeat nonsense long enough, idiots believe it. How do people on the left get on with their lives? The russians control everything in the media, the nazis are everywhere, patriarchy, misogyny, racism, white supremacy, the phobia olympics (trans, homom, islam....). it must be a miserable way to live.


----------



## baileyn45

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> 
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
Click to expand...

Care to enlighten us as to when the last time (angry) whites showed up to burn a black business? The black community seems to be doing a fairly good job on their own.


----------



## baileyn45

AKIP said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
Click to expand...

Gee good come back. The fact is the democratic party is based solely on pitting people against each other. There is nothing else. Typical marxist crap. Class didn't work, do everything to create racial divides, that didn't work create gender divides, that didn't work create new genders.


----------



## baileyn45

AKIP said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote. The Democratic party was a viable party winning elections before blacks started voting democrat in large percentages. What happened is that RACE led many whites to vacate the democratic party due to the dems support of efforts to undo racial injustice. If there were no blacks in this country the majority of whites would lean to the left politically, like whites do in nearly every other white majority nation.
Click to expand...

What a crock. Study a little history. The "dixiecrats" never left the dems. With the exception of strom thurmand. the Dems have been the party of racists since before Lincoln and continue to be.If you are black and don't vote dem you have "left the plantation". If black america continues to vote dem, they will forever be victims and never escape the bondage they percieve.


----------



## baileyn45

JQPublic1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow are YOU ignorant. a lot of White people in both parties have racial issues. The White democrats in Ferguson proved that. On the whole, however, the appeal of the Democrat support for labor has brought smart white and black people together under the Democrat umbrella for the common good.
Click to expand...

I'm ignorant? Ferguson? Some punk idiot gets his ass shot while trying to disarm a cop? And no that's not the attitude of some white supremacist, it's the testimony of black eye witnesses. Ever wonder why the Eric Holder led dept of justice didn't proceed with charges? No "white evil people there". Must really piss the left off.  If only he'd really had his hands up saying " don't shoot". Unfortunately, for the left it never happened. It will of course not stop the left from pretending otherwise. Why miss a chance to make up bull puckey.  

As far as,   "White people in both parties have racial issues", you base this on what? I've spent 58 years in Cleveland, Ohio, have I seen racists? Sure, but you are 50 years behind the times. No one gives a crap anymore. The dems can not survive with that reality.


----------



## baileyn45

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were not a slave, you are due nothing from slavery. So, you are saying because a white man was free but chose to fight for the blacks to be free, they aren't worthy of compensation too? If it weren't for them, blacks might not have gained their freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.
Click to expand...

You really don't get it. No one can ever give you what you seek. Money? Screw you. It will accomplish nothing. Racial quotas? It will accomplish nothing. I keep hearing about "white supremacy", and yet asians come here and do great, caribbean black folks come here and do great, people come from africa and do great, what do they have in common? Attitude, they aren't victims. They are individual human beings that have decided to stand up. And the "white supremacist"
society has not only embraced them but they are thriving.

It always blows my mind. I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and the most successful, intelligent black people I meet are from Kenya or Nigeria. What is the difference? They weren't told to not study, it's "too white". They stand on their own, not relying on "woe is me' No one gives a damn about the color of skin, who you are as a human being matters. If you are whining useless twit you will treated as such.


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you the source of my premise so what prompted YOUR conclusions?
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."
> 
> You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.
> 
> The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?
> 
> Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?
> 
> Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in denial. Virtually every news media outlet out there has reported on this, yet somehow you missed it.
> You need to get your face out of the video games and start watching the world around you. But I I'm amazed to learn that you really didn't know that  some of the stuff right-wing conservatives point to as militant BLM rhetoric is really Russians posing as BLM.
> Russians were also the impetus behind some of .the Trump rallies. Does it take a rocket scientist to connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots? Dear lord child, every media outlet has reported on this, and show me the one with any proof to their assertions other than another media outlet reporting on it. This is what's known as a circle jerk. "CNN has reported that the Wash Post has an article citing the BBC who has named anonymous sources...".  Repeat nonsense long enough, idiots believe it. How do people on the left get on with their lives? The russians control everything in the media, the nazis are everywhere, patriarchy, misogyny, racism, white supremacy, the phobia olympics (trans, homom, islam....). it must be a miserable way to live.
Click to expand...


And your sources are better than mine? BTW
the few sources you named above are just the "tip of the iceberg." keep looking...you've got hundreds more to go. Pay attention to those articles written by the people who actually researched the evidence..


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow are YOU ignorant. a lot of White people in both parties have racial issues. The White democrats in Ferguson proved that. On the whole, however, the appeal of the Democrat support for labor has brought smart white and black people together under the Democrat umbrella for the common good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ignorant? Ferguson? Some punk idiot gets his ass shot while trying to disarm a cop? And no that's not the attitude of some white supremacist, it's the testimony of black eye witnesses. Ever wonder why the Eric Holder led dept of justice didn't proceed with charges? No "white evil people there". Must really piss the left off.  If only he'd really had his hands up saying " don't shoot". Unfortunately, for the left it never happened. It will of course not stop the left from pretending otherwise. Why miss a chance to make up bull puckey.
> 
> As far as,   "White people in both parties have racial issues", you base this on what? I've spent 58 years in Cleveland, Ohio, have I seen racists? Sure, but you are 50 years behind the times. No one gives a crap anymore. The dems can not survive with that reality.
Click to expand...

I didn't mention Micharl Brown on purpose. I was trying to get you to focus on the scathing DOJ report that outlined a laundry list of discriminatory practices by city hall against the black citizens thereof. Do i have your attention?

The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic is probably a Russian bot contrivance constructed to inflame and divide on an impossible to prove and meaningless point. Who is more racist? What a totally useless subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats are not dependent upon the black vote. The Democratic party was a viable party winning elections before blacks started voting democrat in large percentages. What happened is that RACE led many whites to vacate the democratic party due to the dems support of efforts to undo racial injustice. If there were no blacks in this country the majority of whites would lean to the left politically, like whites do in nearly every other white majority nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. Study a little history. The "dixiecrats" never left the dems. With the exception of strom thurmand. the Dems have been the party of racists since before Lincoln and continue to be.If you are black and don't vote dem you have "left the plantation". If black america continues to vote dem, they will forever be victims and never escape the bondage they percieve.
Click to expand...

 I don't know if you are just showing your ignorance or that you are just conscientiously stupid.. Who the fuck said anything about a few politicians called the dixiecrats?  We are talking about the mass exodus of millions of white racist Southern  conservatives from the Democrat party into the Republican party.. 
That old style conservatism , originating in the Old Southern Democrat Party, was touted by every white hate group in the south, all of them driven to  join the GOP when Johnson signed the Civil Rights Bill. And blacks, the majority of whom had been Republicans, reacted to the unprecedented gesture by voting Democrat ever since.


----------



## IM2

baileyn45 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> *Who freed the slaves?*
> 
> Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation was limited to freeing only slaves in states that had seceded--slave masters in the border states that had remained officially neutral were exempt, as were any parts of the Confederacy already under Union control. Still, the document was a recognition that the goals of a Union victory to keep the United States together and the destruction of slavery were tied together and inseparable. Since the proclamation could only apply in reality if the North won the war, the Northern army became a de facto army of liberation--with slaves escaping to Union lines to gain their freedom.
> 
> Soon thereafter, the Union finally agreed to arm and train Black soldiers. Large numbers of Black men poured into the Union Army, more than half of them former slaves. Their sacrifices were enormous. *Blacks suffered a casualty rate 40 percent higher than white soldiers* (of the 38,000 who died, only 2,870 were actually killed in combat, reflecting the horrific living conditions for these soldiers.)
> 
> Black troops fought in nearly every major campaign. As a result of one battle alone in Virginia, 14 African Americans received the Medal of Honor. Yet these soldiers faced discrimination at every turn--racist treatment at the hands of all-white officers, disparity in pay, the worst assignments, outdated equipment.
> 
> Some white officers fought for the dignity of their troops. Robert Gould Shaw, the commander of the 54th Massachusetts Infantry, whose story was immortalized in the excellent film _Glory, _was one example. The entire 54th--including the white officers who weren't subject to unfair wages--refused their unequal pay for an entire year. Towards the end of the war, the government relented and granted full and equal back pay.
> 
> Not surprisingly, armed Black soldiers terrified the Confederacy, which vowed to return to slavery or put to death any so-called "slave insurrectionists" caught in uniform (as well as any white officers leading them).
> 
> Blacks also played a crucial role in the war effort from behind Southern lines--engaging in sabotage, strikes, individual acts of violence, conspiracy, rebellion and marronage (forming illegal communities.) These slave disturbances drained Confederate resources, with militia and army units forced to patrol at home rather than fight the Union Army.
> 
> Confederate President Jefferson Davis' own slaves eavesdropped on his meetings--and passed information to Union agents, who were often Black women.
> 
> One of the more brazen acts of resistance came on the morning of May 13, 1862. Robert Smalls and a crew of seven other slaves snuck aboard the Confederate ship _Planter_ with their families and piloted it over to Union lines. Smalls joined the Union Navy--and later became a five-term member of Congress from South Carolina during the short-lived Reconstruction era.
> 
> African American resistance is important to note because conservative historians attempted to obliterate this record.
> 
> Who freed the slaves?
> 
> *The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says United Nations*
> 
> The United Nations released its final report this week outlining a host of concerns about the treatment of African-Americans in the United States.
> 
> In short, it isn’t pretty, and it’s a reflection of what many activists have been saying for a long time.
> 
> The 22-page document issued by the U.N. Working Group includes 37 “manifestations of racial discrimination” in criminal justice, health care, education, and more.
> 
> Many of the conclusions relate to criminal justice, specifically policing and incarceration and their relation to history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report states. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching. Impunity for State violence has resulted in the current human rights crisis and must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The U.S. Owes African-Americans Reparations, Says U.N. Report
> 
> Those whites who died fighting were paid. You don't get reparations for choosing to join the army. And as you see if you can read are that the violations extend to today and are not just about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get it. No one can ever give you what you seek. Money? Screw you. It will accomplish nothing. Racial quotas? It will accomplish nothing. I keep hearing about "white supremacy", and yet asians come here and do great, caribbean black folks come here and do great, people come from africa and do great, what do they have in common? Attitude, they aren't victims. They are individual human beings that have decided to stand up. And the "white supremacist"
> society has not only embraced them but they are thriving.
> 
> It always blows my mind. I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and the most successful, intelligent black people I meet are from Kenya or Nigeria. What is the difference? They weren't told to not study, it's "too white". They stand on their own, not relying on "woe is me' No one gives a damn about the color of skin, who you are as a human being matters. If you are whining useless twit you will treated as such.
Click to expand...


Whites have been given everything by this government since it started. For 188 years racial quotas were 100 percent white. That's what you don't get. Until you do, shut up.

*50 years after the Kerner Commission
African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
*
The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.

The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.

*Where do we stand as a society today?* 

*In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.*

Following are some of the key findings:

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality

I'm done arguing with dumb people. I know the facts. Apparently you don't.


----------



## IM2

*How The U.S. Government Gave White Americans An Advantage*


----------



## baileyn45

JQPublic1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality. Not the ramblings of morons on the internet. Have you ever bothered to look at how americans view race? In 1960 4% of americans approved of interracial marriage, in 2010 that number was 87%. My god the horrors of racism rearing it's ugly head.
> 
> On a personal level, I grew up in a predominantly white suburb. I went and watched the 4th of July fireworks last year in the same park I watched as a child. White kids, black kids, chinese kids, arab kids, indian kids, korean kids, hispanic kids and a whole boatload that I'd have to guess what mix. None of them segregated, just like the parents. Oh No, racism everywhere.
> The political left in this country MUST keep race alive as an issue, otherwise they have nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."
> 
> You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.
> 
> The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?
> 
> Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?
> 
> Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in denial. Virtually every news media outlet out there has reported on this, yet somehow you missed it.
> You need to get your face out of the video games and start watching the world around you. But I I'm amazed to learn that you really didn't know that  some of the stuff right-wing conservatives point to as militant BLM rhetoric is really Russians posing as BLM.
> Russians were also the impetus behind some of .the Trump rallies. Does it take a rocket scientist to connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots? Dear lord child, every media outlet has reported on this, and show me the one with any proof to their assertions other than another media outlet reporting on it. This is what's known as a circle jerk. "CNN has reported that the Wash Post has an article citing the BBC who has named anonymous sources...".  Repeat nonsense long enough, idiots believe it. How do people on the left get on with their lives? The russians control everything in the media, the nazis are everywhere, patriarchy, misogyny, racism, white supremacy, the phobia olympics (trans, homom, islam....). it must be a miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your sources are better than mine? BTW
> the few sources you named above are just the "tip of the iceberg." keep looking...you've got hundreds more to go. Pay attention to those articles written by the people who actually researched the evidence..
Click to expand...

Research? Do some of your own. Every year in the US there are roughly the same number of confrontations between whites and police and blacks and police. Every year nearly twice as many whites die. Racism, right? If you get into a confrontation with the police in the US you are statistically twice as likely to die in that confrontation if you are white. Go ahead, prove me wrong, without the opinions of CNN(hint: you can find the answers at the DOJ, try doing it yourself and not rely on the "hundreds of of people reporting each others bull puckey".  I've done my home work. Find those in he MSM that have done the same, you can't.


----------



## baileyn45

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed nothing. How do you know who is or who is not a decendent of slaves? How do you pay those mixed people who's parents were blacks who willingly had children with whites? How about everyone work for what they get and not expect handouts, that is what that is. I can't control whether or not the Native Americans get reparations. This does not mean everyone who had oppressed ancestors are due something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get it. No one can ever give you what you seek. Money? Screw you. It will accomplish nothing. Racial quotas? It will accomplish nothing. I keep hearing about "white supremacy", and yet asians come here and do great, caribbean black folks come here and do great, people come from africa and do great, what do they have in common? Attitude, they aren't victims. They are individual human beings that have decided to stand up. And the "white supremacist"
> society has not only embraced them but they are thriving.
> 
> It always blows my mind. I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and the most successful, intelligent black people I meet are from Kenya or Nigeria. What is the difference? They weren't told to not study, it's "too white". They stand on their own, not relying on "woe is me' No one gives a damn about the color of skin, who you are as a human being matters. If you are whining useless twit you will treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have been given everything by this government since it started. For 188 years racial quotas were 100 percent white. That's what you don't get. Until you do, shut up.
> 
> *50 years after the Kerner Commission
> African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
> *
> The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.
> 
> The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.
> 
> *Where do we stand as a society today?*
> 
> *In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.*
> 
> Following are some of the key findings:
> The difference is that once give
> 50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
> 
> I'm done arguing with dumb people. I know the facts. Apparently you don't.
Click to expand...

1968? That's 2 years after my mothers father died of black lung. My fathers father died from the same way 5 year later. Do you know what the govt did for them? During the mine strikes they were occasionally allowed to pick potatoes from govt fields. 2 of my 5 aunts were born in those fields. Tell me more of who has given my people what. The difference is that once given a chance they took it. They didn't spend their lives being a professional victims. Life has sucked for the majority of people that have come to this country, quit whining and stand, or don't, and wait for handouts and special treatment /pity.


----------



## IM2

baileyn45 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks today are owed. Your excuses do not cover for the fact that all who were wronged by this government have got reparations but us. You are just repeating silly white racist opinion  without thinking. Whites have not worked get what they have. You've been shown that. This is not just about slavery. But you are dumb so you don't have the capacity to understand that reality. So run along molly because you're dumb and until you get better informed maybe you'd better off staying quiet untii you are.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get it. No one can ever give you what you seek. Money? Screw you. It will accomplish nothing. Racial quotas? It will accomplish nothing. I keep hearing about "white supremacy", and yet asians come here and do great, caribbean black folks come here and do great, people come from africa and do great, what do they have in common? Attitude, they aren't victims. They are individual human beings that have decided to stand up. And the "white supremacist"
> society has not only embraced them but they are thriving.
> 
> It always blows my mind. I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and the most successful, intelligent black people I meet are from Kenya or Nigeria. What is the difference? They weren't told to not study, it's "too white". They stand on their own, not relying on "woe is me' No one gives a damn about the color of skin, who you are as a human being matters. If you are whining useless twit you will treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have been given everything by this government since it started. For 188 years racial quotas were 100 percent white. That's what you don't get. Until you do, shut up.
> 
> *50 years after the Kerner Commission
> African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
> *
> The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.
> 
> The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.
> 
> *Where do we stand as a society today?*
> 
> *In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.*
> 
> Following are some of the key findings:
> The difference is that once give
> 50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
> 
> I'm done arguing with dumb people. I know the facts. Apparently you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1968? That's 2 years after my mothers father died of black lung. My fathers father died from the same way 5 year later. Do you know what the govt did for them? During the mine strikes they were occasionally allowed to pick potatoes from govt fields. 2 of my 5 aunts were born in those fields. Tell me more of who has given my people what. The difference is that once given a chance they took it. They didn't spend their lives being a professional victims. Life has sucked for the majority of people that have come to this country, quit whining and stand, or don't, and wait for handouts and special treatment /pity.
Click to expand...


The report saod that 50 years later that African-Americans are still disadvantaged. The present is what they are talking about.  But let me answer your first question.

*Black Lung Benefits Act of 1973*

The *Black Lung Benefits Act* (BLBA) is a U.S. federal law which provides monthly payments and medical benefits to coal miners totally disabled from pneumoconiosis (black lung disease) arising from employment in or around the nation's coal mines. The law also provides monthly benefits to a miner's dependent survivors if pneumoconiosis caused or hastened the miner's death.

Black Lung Benefits Act of 1973 - Wikipedia

Now just be quiet since it's apparent you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The matter has been addressed by a UN commitee with results favoring reparations for the black collective domiciled in America.
> Proposals for dissemination of the judgement agreed upon were narrowed to one that is most practical:
> 
> _"full implementation of special programs based on education, socioeconomic, and environmental rights."
> 
> UN committee urges US government to pay reparations for slavery_
> 
> 
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
Click to expand...


And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?

All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..

So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.

So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.

_*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_*
*

*A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*

*Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago. 

What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*

Let us continue....

*Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite. 

White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.

The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.

In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property. 

When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*

Let us continue.....

*Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances. 

The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them. 

Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white. 

But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*

Let us continue....

*Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*

Let us continue....

*One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents. 

But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days. 

In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*

RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage

Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?


----------



## Taz

BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
Click to expand...

"*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth." 
*
So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?

Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.



*For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*

*Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.

Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”

https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What's your point? Anything?


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.


Not even close.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
Click to expand...

Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.


----------



## Taz

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
Click to expand...

Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.


----------



## JQPublic1

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."
> 
> You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.
> 
> The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?
> 
> Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?
> 
> Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in denial. Virtually every news media outlet out there has reported on this, yet somehow you missed it.
> You need to get your face out of the video games and start watching the world around you. But I I'm amazed to learn that you really didn't know that  some of the stuff right-wing conservatives point to as militant BLM rhetoric is really Russians posing as BLM.
> Russians were also the impetus behind some of .the Trump rallies. Does it take a rocket scientist to connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots? Dear lord child, every media outlet has reported on this, and show me the one with any proof to their assertions other than another media outlet reporting on it. This is what's known as a circle jerk. "CNN has reported that the Wash Post has an article citing the BBC who has named anonymous sources...".  Repeat nonsense long enough, idiots believe it. How do people on the left get on with their lives? The russians control everything in the media, the nazis are everywhere, patriarchy, misogyny, racism, white supremacy, the phobia olympics (trans, homom, islam....). it must be a miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your sources are better than mine? BTW
> the few sources you named above are just the "tip of the iceberg." keep looking...you've got hundreds more to go. Pay attention to those articles written by the people who actually researched the evidence..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research? Do some of your own. Every year in the US there are roughly the same number of confrontations between whites and police and blacks and police. Every year nearly twice as many whites die. Racism, right? If you get into a confrontation with the police in the US you are statistically twice as likely to die in that confrontation if you are white. Go ahead, prove me wrong, without the opinions of CNN(hint: you can find the answers at the DOJ, try doing it yourself and not rely on the "hundreds of of people reporting each others bull puckey".  I've done my home work. Find those in he MSM that have done the same, you can't.
Click to expand...

Have you lost track of what this op is about?
You're all over the place...try to stay focused.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
Click to expand...


I don't see where German, English, Italians, Irish etc are denied representing themselves anywhere. Stop crying.


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
Click to expand...

You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Anything?
Click to expand...


You know my point bitch and you understand it completely  Mr.White free stuff.


----------



## IM2

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
Click to expand...


You just sad that right. And far more educated apparently.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
Click to expand...


*Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*

What part of that do you not understand?


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
Click to expand...


Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.


----------



## IM2

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
Click to expand...


Some whites get make up how they are being oppressed then try forcing everyone else into believing it.


----------



## JQPublic1

IM2 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just sad that right. And far more educated apparently.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I'm tired of these bottom feeders of the white community talking down to us like we are criminals or impoverished hopeless welfare recipients or something. They need to be reminded that some of us have class AND cash that we earned.


----------



## JQPublic1

IM2 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites get make up how they are being oppressed then try forcing everyone else into believing it.
Click to expand...

And i have never been able to get one of those whiny bahs-turds to tell me just who they think is oppressing them.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where German, English, Italians, Irish etc are denied representing themselves anywhere. Stop crying.
Click to expand...

Those aren't races, you fucking imbecile.


----------



## Taz

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
Click to expand...

Not likely (about being wealthier).

But I'm talking in general, sure, there are successful blacks and they didn't get that way by standing around waiting for a hand-out... oops, I mean reparations, like IM2 thinks it should be like.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know my point bitch and you understand it completely  Mr.White free stuff.
Click to expand...

I didn't get anything for free, I worked for what I have. You should try it sometime.


----------



## IM2

baileyn45 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue. Trump rules by texting and he galvanizes his base by that means. That reality in and of itself denotes the seriousness of the vile racism  that permeates  the Internet. Russia has discovered that medium to be useful too. Some of the hate is generated by  Russians posing as Black Lives Matter bloggers or or Trump supporters. And the naive Trump bots suck it up and become emboldened by it. Putin is, in the meantime grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rumblings of "morons" on the Internet are more reflective of true feelings than face to face dialogue."
> 
> You can't really believe that, can you?  I know 8 year olds that aren't that stupid.
> 
> The vile racism that "permeates" the internet? A bunch of 14 year olds sitting in their parents basement, trying to get a rise out of idiots? And succeeding?
> 
> Russians posing as BLM? And the Trump supporters are naive?
> 
> Putin is truly grinning. "hey someone put a green frog on the internet, let's watch people freak out about fascism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in denial. Virtually every news media outlet out there has reported on this, yet somehow you missed it.
> You need to get your face out of the video games and start watching the world around you. But I I'm amazed to learn that you really didn't know that  some of the stuff right-wing conservatives point to as militant BLM rhetoric is really Russians posing as BLM.
> Russians were also the impetus behind some of .the Trump rallies. Does it take a rocket scientist to connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots? Dear lord child, every media outlet has reported on this, and show me the one with any proof to their assertions other than another media outlet reporting on it. This is what's known as a circle jerk. "CNN has reported that the Wash Post has an article citing the BBC who has named anonymous sources...".  Repeat nonsense long enough, idiots believe it. How do people on the left get on with their lives? The russians control everything in the media, the nazis are everywhere, patriarchy, misogyny, racism, white supremacy, the phobia olympics (trans, homom, islam....). it must be a miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your sources are better than mine? BTW
> the few sources you named above are just the "tip of the iceberg." keep looking...you've got hundreds more to go. Pay attention to those articles written by the people who actually researched the evidence..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research? Do some of your own. Every year in the US there are roughly the same number of confrontations between whites and police and blacks and police. Every year nearly twice as many whites die. Racism, right? If you get into a confrontation with the police in the US you are statistically twice as likely to die in that confrontation if you are white. Go ahead, prove me wrong, without the opinions of CNN(hint: you can find the answers at the DOJ, try doing it yourself and not rely on the "hundreds of of people reporting each others bull puckey".  I've done my home work. Find those in he MSM that have done the same, you can't.
Click to expand...


You have not done any homework. Armed standoffs are confrontations, a black unarmed person is not the same thing. But let me play along here, if whites are getting killed like that, then they should protest. Don't get stupid just because we don't want take it but you do.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you suppose they figure out who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
Click to expand...

Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
Click to expand...

If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER.  (racist comment deleted)


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know my point bitch and you understand it completely  Mr.White free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get anything for free, I worked for what I have. You should try it sometime.
Click to expand...


Sorry bud, but the facts show that whites have been by far the largest recipients of government handouts.


----------



## Taz

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
Click to expand...

You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally propose that every native born black citizen be eligible for sponsorship in the special programs suggested by the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
Click to expand...


LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know my point bitch and you understand it completely  Mr.White free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get anything for free, I worked for what I have. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but the facts show that whites have been by far the largest recipients of government handouts.
Click to expand...

I never have. Poor you.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
Click to expand...



*Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history? 

 
How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?*


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know my point bitch and you understand it completely  Mr.White free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get anything for free, I worked for what I have. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but the facts show that whites have been by far the largest recipients of government handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have. Poor you.
Click to expand...


Sure Taz.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?*
Click to expand...

See? You went apeshit, I was right. Again.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
Click to expand...


BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See? You went apeshit, I was right. Again.
Click to expand...


You have not ever been right before and nothing has changed.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
Click to expand...

B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
Click to expand...


*The Democrats make politics about race because they are Racist.*


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely (about being wealthier).
> 
> But I'm talking in general, sure, there are successful blacks and they didn't get that way by standing around waiting for a hand-out... oops, I mean reparations, like IM2 thinks it should be like.
Click to expand...

Well, no...many blacks accumulated their fortunes via sports, entertainment and as clergy. But most stay above the poverty line by working several marginal jobs that dont pay living wages. And couples cohabit to raise their children: even as white statisticians ignore this, relying instead on marriage data to mislabel black men publicly as absentee fathers..
Another pervasive myth is the notion of widespread violence, especially murder, in black populations. 
Only 12 out of every 100,000 blacks were arrested in 2016 for murder OR negligent homicide but that miniscule number is embellished proportionally to indict the majority of non criminal blacks. 
I could go on and on but what's the use?
You don't care. You're locked into your social conditioning and many blacks are too. 
But I'll keep putting my worldview out there
Because some one has to defend decent black citizens against the blitz of hate directed against us by overwhelming forces.


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER.  (racist comment deleted)
Click to expand...

They did say All lives matter until white people showed blacks their lives were less valuable. Since Black cops aren't killing dozens of unarmed white people across the nation there is no need for equal billing on the BLM signs.


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
Click to expand...

You've already got 11 other months snd all school curriculums to highlight white history.
Why would you give all that up and reduce your history to one fuggin month?


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See? You went apeshit, I was right. Again.
Click to expand...

No, he didn't. He threw a cyber left hook that knocked you on your ass.


----------



## JQPublic1

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Democrats make politics about race because they are Racist.*
Click to expand...


Who told you that?


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> 
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
Click to expand...

I'd rather eat health food like bananas and watermelon instead of the carcinogen filled fast food and sugar filled drinks White Americans are killing us and themselves with.


----------



## Yarddog

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> 
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
Click to expand...



Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
Click to expand...


You have left reality and arrived at stupidity.  You didn't even need GPS, it's a frequently traveled route.


----------



## ATL

Yarddog said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself
Click to expand...


Amazing how so many are calling IM2 racist, yet someone like TAZ makes a racist post, and those hollering racist are nowhere to be found...


----------



## Taz

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely (about being wealthier).
> 
> But I'm talking in general, sure, there are successful blacks and they didn't get that way by standing around waiting for a hand-out... oops, I mean reparations, like IM2 thinks it should be like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no...many blacks accumulated their fortunes via sports, entertainment and as clergy. But most stay above the poverty line by working several marginal jobs that dont pay living wages. And couples cohabit to raise their children: even as white statisticians ignore this, relying instead on marriage data to mislabel black men publicly as absentee fathers..
> Another pervasive myth is the notion of widespread violence, especially murder, in black populations.
> Only 12 out of every 100,000 blacks were arrested in 2016 for murder OR negligent homicide but that miniscule number is embellished proportionally to indict the majority of non criminal blacks.
> I could go on and on but what's the use?
> You don't care. You're locked into your social conditioning and many blacks are too.
> But I'll keep putting my worldview out there
> Because some one has to defend decent black citizens against the blitz of hate directed against us by overwhelming forces.
Click to expand...




Yarddog said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself
Click to expand...

i made a reference to bananas, YOU made it about monkeys.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have left reality and arrived at stupidity.  You didn't even need GPS, it's a frequently traveled route.
Click to expand...

Frequently travelled by who? You?


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing how so many are calling IM2 racist, yet someone like TAZ makes a racist post, and those hollering racist are nowhere to be found...
Click to expand...

Now bananas are racist?


----------



## JQPublic1

C



Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely (about being wealthier).
> 
> But I'm talking in general, sure, there are successful blacks and they didn't get that way by standing around waiting for a hand-out... oops, I mean reparations, like IM2 thinks it should be like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no...many blacks accumulated their fortunes via sports, entertainment and as clergy. But most stay above the poverty line by working several marginal jobs that dont pay living wages. And couples cohabit to raise their children: even as white statisticians ignore this, relying instead on marriage data to mislabel black men publicly as absentee fathers..
> Another pervasive myth is the notion of widespread violence, especially murder, in black populations.
> Only 12 out of every 100,000 blacks were arrested in 2016 for murder OR negligent homicide but that miniscule number is embellished proportionally to indict the majority of non criminal blacks.
> I could go on and on but what's the use?
> You don't care. You're locked into your social conditioning and many blacks are too.
> But I'll keep putting my worldview out there
> Because some one has to defend decent black citizens against the blitz of hate directed against us by overwhelming forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i made a reference to bananas, YOU made it about monkeys.
Click to expand...

No i didn't...pay attention to who said what.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
Click to expand...

The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.


----------



## MizMolly

You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *


Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?  

I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?  

If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.


----------



## MikeK

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013[...]*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans.
> 
> [...]​



While the the questions, assertions, accusations and arguments about _"racism"_ have gone on ad infinitum for as long as I've been able to hear and to read I am yet to hear or to read the slightest attempt by _anyone_ to explain what _"racism"_ is.  I quite honestly don't know what it is.  Do you?

I've been called a _"racist"_ numerous times and I really don't know if I am that or not.  

I will appreciate hearing from someone who knows, or who thinks they know, what these frequently used words actually mean.  I would really like to know if I really am a _"racist."_​


----------



## JQPublic1

MikeK said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013[...]*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans.
> 
> [...]​
> 
> 
> 
> While the the questions, assertions, accusations and arguments about _"racism"_ have gone on ad infinitum for as long as I've been able to hear and to read I am yet to hear or to read the slightest attempt by _anyone_ to explain what _"racism"_ is.  I quite honestly don't know what it is.  Do you?
> 
> I've been called a _"racist"_ numerous times and I really don't know if I am that or not.
> 
> I will appreciate hearing from someone who knows, or who thinks they know, what these frequently used words actually mean.  I would really like to know if I really am a _"racist."_​
Click to expand...

You're in luck. I'm here to give you a definition of racist that cannot be denied.a racist is the product of racialism. If you believe in the concept of race you are by that belief a  racist. I don't believe in race or racialism because centuries of interbreeding has diversified the human gene pool to the extent that genetically, indivuduals in ostensibly  "homogenous"  groups may have more genetic affinity with other individuals within so called "racial group"different
than their own.


----------



## MizMolly

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
Click to expand...

The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.


----------



## Andylusion

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


Back in 2002, I was at a public college, taking a course on "social problems".

A black lady in the class said she knew how real racism was because when she got into an elevator at a shopping mall for example, the white people would clutch their purses and stuff closer.

The implication was that everyone who clutched their stuff closer, when someone got on an elevator, they were doing so for racists reasons.

When you have race in your heart, you can see racism everywhere.

Ironically, the very building we were in was 4 stories, and had an elevator.  On the way out of the school that same day, I used the elevator.  There was a woman on the elevator, and when I stepped on..... she clutched her purse closer to her.   Darn white people racists against whites.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.
Click to expand...

Black history month is not a month for celebration. Black history month is a time of reflection on that part if history ommitted in our schools curriculums..


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black history month is not a month for celebration. Black history month is a time of reflection on that part if history ommitted in our schools curriculums..
Click to expand...

Black History Month is an annual celebration of achievements by African Americans and a time for recognizing the central role of blacks in U.S. history.  from Black History Month - Black History - HISTORY.com


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
Click to expand...

The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black history month is not a month for celebration. Black history month is a time of reflection on that part if history ommitted in our schools curriculums..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is an annual celebration of achievements by African Americans and a time for recognizing the central role of blacks in U.S. history.  from Black History Month - Black History - HISTORY.com
Click to expand...

Sorry...Black history is also a reflection on the evils heaped upon them by whites. It is a complex.amalgam of things that reflect the black experience in the African diaspora.
Celebration of certain individuals may be a subset of the event. 

Anywayvmost whites aren't all that interested.
Many are vexed by the notion of BHM and dismiss it as fake history. To them REAL history is theirs.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
Click to expand...

Lol whites werent the only beneficiaries of AA


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black history month is not a month for celebration. Black history month is a time of reflection on that part if history ommitted in our schools curriculums..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is an annual celebration of achievements by African Americans and a time for recognizing the central role of blacks in U.S. history.  from Black History Month - Black History - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry...Black history is also a reflection on the evils heaped upon them by whites. It is a complex.amalgam of things that reflect the black experience in the African diaspora.
> Celebration of certain individuals may be a subset of the event.
> 
> Anywayvmost whites aren't all that interested.
> Many are vexed by the notion of BHM and dismiss it as fake history. To them REAL history is theirs.
Click to expand...

I dont have issues with Black History Month. I think its great for anyone to learn their history.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
Click to expand...

Yes, eventually, so was the abolition of slavery,


----------



## MaryL

Perhaps blacks are slightly LESS racist than whites, perhaps way more. How are we going to measure that? I  seen young  black males beat little old white ladies to death, or slaughter human adults of mixed races. But I doubt  that is just a statistical fluke. I don't think so. I have personally  had  to shelter some  black kids after their daddy slaughtered their mother,  and then later had to protect a Hispanic  woman from her abusive boyfriend...I don't speak Spanish, either. Just common sense.  It just seems to me some cultures are more abuse than others. I never have seen this level of abuse before until recently.


----------



## MikeK

JQPublic1 said:


> Black history month is not a month for celebration. Black history month is a time of reflection on that part if history ommitted in our schools curriculums..


What part of history is that?


----------



## MikeK

JQPublic1 said:


> You're in luck. I'm here to give you a definition of racist that cannot be denied.a racist is the product of racialism. If you believe in the concept of race you are by that belief a  racist. I don't believe in race or racialism because centuries of interbreeding has diversified the human gene pool to the extent that genetically, indivuduals in ostensibly  "homogenous"  groups may have more genetic affinity with other individuals within so called "racial group"different
> than their own.


What...?


----------



## JQPublic1

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is not a month for celebration. Black history month is a time of reflection on that part if history ommitted in our schools curriculums..
> 
> 
> 
> What part of history is that?
Click to expand...

You want an example? Ok..Black histories like that of queen Charlotte which still are not  widely known ...not even after years of Black History month.
100 Great Black Britons - Queen Charlotte


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, eventually, so was the abolition of slavery,
Click to expand...

Manumission was just a cosmetic superficial gesture by a relatively few whites.  But it seems all whites, even the most virulent racists, want to take credit for it.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol whites werent the only beneficiaries of AA
Click to expand...


What? OMG! You're kidding...right? Heh heh heh.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, eventually, so was the abolition of slavery,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manumission was just a cosmetic superficial gesture by a relatively few whites.  But it seems all whites, even the most virulent racists, want to take credit for it.
Click to expand...

So, you are saying the slaves werent freed? What did the whites take credit for?


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol whites werent the only beneficiaries of AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? OMG! You're kidding...right? Heh heh heh.
Click to expand...

Omg your response was a joke right?


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol whites werent the only beneficiaries of AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? OMG! You're kidding...right? Heh heh heh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg your response was a joke right?
Click to expand...

I took a light hearted stab at your feigned naivety.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, eventually, so was the abolition of slavery,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manumission was just a cosmetic superficial gesture by a relatively few whites.  But it seems all whites, even the most virulent racists, want to take credit for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying the slaves werent freed? What did the whites take credit for?
Click to expand...

Is that what you think i said?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.



When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
Click to expand...


You don't get to participate in the human rights violation the get  reparations. Irish and White women did his. All women from groups wronged but ours have received reparations. Molly, I know more abut this than you do.

*Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too*

*It has shown up on Irish trivia Facebook pages, in Scientific American magazine, and on white nationalist message boards: the little-known story of the Irish slaves who built America, who are sometimes said to have outnumbered and been treated worse than slaves from Africa.

But it’s not true.

Historians say the idea of Irish slaves is based on a misreading of history and that the distortion is often politically motivated. Far-right memes have taken off online and are used as racist barbs against African-Americans. “The Irish were slaves, too,” the memes often say. “We got over it, so why can’t you?”

A small group of Irish and American scholars has spent years pushing back on the false history. In 2016, 82 Irish scholars and writers signed **an open letter** denouncing the Irish slave myth and asking publications to stop mentioning it. Some complied, removing or revising articles that referenced the false claims, but the letter’s impact was limited.*

More.

*The Irish slave narrative is based on the misinterpretation of the history of indentured servitude, which is how many poor Europeans migrated to North America and the Caribbean in the early colonial period, historians said.

Without a doubt, life was bad for indentured servants. They were often treated brutally. Not all of them entered servitude willingly. Some were political prisoners. Some were children.

“I’m not saying it was pleasant or anything — it was the opposite — but it was a completely different category from slavery,” said Liam Hogan, a research librarian in Ireland who has spearheaded the debunking effort. “It was a transitory state.”

The legal differences between indentured servitude and chattel slavery were profound, according to Matthew Reilly, an archaeologist who studies Barbados. Unlike slaves, servants were considered legally human. Their servitude was based on a contract that limited their service to a finite period of time, usually about seven years, in exchange for passage to the colonies. They did not pass their unfree status on to descendants.

Contemporary accounts in Ireland sometimes referred to these people as slaves, Mr. Hogan said. That was true in the sense that any form of coerced labor can be described as slavery, from Ancient Rome to modern-day human trafficking. But in colonial America and the Caribbean, the word “slavery” had a specific legal meaning. Europeans, by definition, were not included in it.

“An indenture implies two people have entered into a contract with each other but slavery is not a contract,” said Leslie Harris, a professor of African-American history at Northwestern University. “It is often about being a prisoner of war or being bought or sold bodily as part of a trade. That is a critical distinction.”*

Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too

*Open letter to Irish Central, Irish Examiner and Scientific American about their “Irish slaves” disinformation*

Open letter to Irish Central, Irish Examiner and Scientific American about their “Irish slaves”…

*White Women and Racial Complicity*

*To be a white woman in America is to be precariously power-adjacent: Because of our skin, we carry unquestioned privilege in power systems. Because of our gender, that security has a shelf life—we are included only as long as we are able or willing to perform according to those who control the levers.

It’s a dangerous charade, one so deeply internalized it often goes unexamined. Our history indicates that when white women want agency, we often go to white men—even when they are the source of our exclusion, or even if we have to sell out others along the way. In the wake of the 15th Amendment granting black men the right to vote, suffragists including Carrie Chapman Catt, Elizabeth Cady Stanton, and Laura Clay made their case for the white woman vote by appealing to white supremacy. In January, a new book revealed that Carolyn Bryant, the white woman who accused Emmett Till of touching her in 1955, had lied.*

White Women and Racial Complicity

*#WhiteGirlsDoItBetter: Why White Women Remain One of Racism’s Most Slept On Weapons*

*From Jim Crow legislation, to Black castration, editor and journalist, Chloe Angyal, correctly acknowledged that blubbering white women have prompted untold incidents of white terror. But her assessment is incomplete. White women are equally proficient as weeping victims of alleged “negro” mischief or aggressive, violent ambassadors of white power. Contrary to the rubric of white patriarchy, white women are equal co-conspirators in the devaluation of Black life.*

#WhiteGirlsDoItBetter: Why White Women Remain One of Racism's Most Slept On Weapons


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
Click to expand...


There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument. 



Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!*!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.
Click to expand...


You are truly dumb. Explain to us why there is a month that is dedicated to not recognizing people only because they are black but to recognize historical accomplishment of people who are black? And every other month is white history month, but you dumb whites think that just because it doesn't say white history it's not so. You just ignore that for most of the year only white historical achievements are recognized, but that doesn't mean it's white hstory.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol whites werent the only beneficiaries of AA
Click to expand...


But whites are the ones with a false perception of AA then claim how unfair it is even as they still benefit the most from the policy and that 188 years of whites only preferential treatment that occurred before the policy.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

It's not possible for blacks to be MORE racist than whites and if most Americans believe this (which I doubt) then that means that they are woefully ignorant of the history of the United States and it's racist roots and/or are being willfully ignorant or blatantly disingenuous just to pick a fight so they can then espouse their racist views.

It's amazing how the alleged "superior race" keeps failing at things such as basic reading comprehension and American history.  Guess not so superior after all perhaps?


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
Click to expand...

Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
Click to expand...


Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected. 

The end.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
Click to expand...

Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
Click to expand...


It's none of that. That's the choice.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
Click to expand...


You have 11 months.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
Click to expand...


Only to a damn idiot.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
Click to expand...


No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization. 

Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
Click to expand...


Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both promote their own race. But these days, whites aren't allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
Click to expand...

So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to a damn idiot.
Click to expand...

So you agree with me then.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
Click to expand...

They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were the same, only comparable because they are both racist organizations. Maybe you should buy yourself a dictionary.


----------



## ATL

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with your name calling again. Everything i have i worked for, no handouts. Nothing you have done has benefitted me, i owe you nothing. It is a shame that you resort to demeaning replies instead of showing hiw you came to your conclusions, realistic conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shown you actual supreme court cases and you still cling to ignorance. The US government does owe us. And when you can understand that we are asking the US government instead of arguing the race baited and race pimped argument of how we are asking for your money, then I will treat you with respect,. As long as you continue arguing race baited garbage it's going to be called that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get it. No one can ever give you what you seek. Money? Screw you. It will accomplish nothing. Racial quotas? It will accomplish nothing. I keep hearing about "white supremacy", and yet asians come here and do great, caribbean black folks come here and do great, people come from africa and do great, what do they have in common? Attitude, they aren't victims. They are individual human beings that have decided to stand up. And the "white supremacist"
> society has not only embraced them but they are thriving.
> 
> It always blows my mind. I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and the most successful, intelligent black people I meet are from Kenya or Nigeria. What is the difference? They weren't told to not study, it's "too white". They stand on their own, not relying on "woe is me' No one gives a damn about the color of skin, who you are as a human being matters. If you are whining useless twit you will treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have been given everything by this government since it started. For 188 years racial quotas were 100 percent white. That's what you don't get. Until you do, shut up.
> 
> *50 years after the Kerner Commission
> African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
> *
> The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.
> 
> The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.
> 
> *Where do we stand as a society today?*
> 
> *In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.*
> 
> Following are some of the key findings:
> The difference is that once give
> 50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
> 
> I'm done arguing with dumb people. I know the facts. Apparently you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1968? That's 2 years after my mothers father died of black lung. My fathers father died from the same way 5 year later. Do you know what the govt did for them? During the mine strikes they were occasionally allowed to pick potatoes from govt fields. 2 of my 5 aunts were born in those fields. Tell me more of who has given my people what. The difference is that once given a chance they took it. They didn't spend their lives being a professional victims. Life has sucked for the majority of people that have come to this country, quit whining and stand, or don't, and wait for handouts and special treatment /pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The report saod that 50 years later that African-Americans are still disadvantaged. The present is what they are talking about.  But let me answer your first question.
> 
> *Black Lung Benefits Act of 1973*
> 
> The *Black Lung Benefits Act* (BLBA) is a U.S. federal law which provides monthly payments and medical benefits to coal miners totally disabled from pneumoconiosis (black lung disease) arising from employment in or around the nation's coal mines. The law also provides monthly benefits to a miner's dependent survivors if pneumoconiosis caused or hastened the miner's death.
> 
> Black Lung Benefits Act of 1973 - Wikipedia
> 
> Now just be quiet since it's apparent you don't know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


Damn, talk about bitch slapping someone back into their place.  I don’t think I have ever seen someone get destroyed from using an anecdotal story like he just was.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Who has stopped any white man from saying what ever the fuck he wants to say? Another white man? Who is this anonymous cretin that has your tongue in his hands...name him. It sure isn't big daddy Trump. I thought he set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
Click to expand...


You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance

*I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?

Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.

Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*

More.

*For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
*
Stop crying son, whites have those things already.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they were the same, only comparable because they are both racist organizations. Maybe you should buy yourself a dictionary.
Click to expand...


They aren't even comparable.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to a damn idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with me then.
Click to expand...


I said you are an idiot.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
Click to expand...


The KKK is racist. Black Lives Matter is not.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You all would cry RACISM!!! so fucking loud if someone tried to have a white history month. Like TOTALLY APESHIT!!*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
Click to expand...

Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they were the same, only comparable because they are both racist organizations. Maybe you should buy yourself a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even comparable.
Click to expand...

They are both racist organizations.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to a damn idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said you are an idiot.
Click to expand...

Too late, you already agreed with me, the idiot.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK is racist. Black Lives Matter is not.
Click to expand...

Focussing on one race is racist, now you know. Black history month, black awards, black magazines... all racist.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification.* For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream that?  Or do you work these notions out for convenience of continuity as you invent these concepts?
> 
> I am White.  I am 81 years old.  Never once in all that time did I ever hear (or read) a White person make the vaguest reference to the idea of a "White history month."  Why would they?  What would the point be?
> 
> If I am mistaken and if you are able to cite an example of what you've asserted, please do so -- and I will sincerely apologize and ask your forgiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I have heard some whites say is that there is a Back History Month, but not a White History Month, not they want one. The response from some blacks is that every month is white history month, which is false, there is no celebration of anyone white just because of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly dumb. Explain to us why there is a month that is dedicated to not recognizing people only because they are black but to recognize historical accomplishment of people who are black? And every other month is white history month, but you dumb whites think that just because it doesn't say white history it's not so. You just ignore that for most of the year only white historical achievements are recognized, but that doesn't mean it's white hstory.
Click to expand...

I posted what others have said and you resort to name calling again. I dont care if you have 12 black history months


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish were not compensated, women were not compensated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The iriish were eventually indoctrinated into the "white" club. White women gained favor as .AA beneficiaries when their white husbands saw value in having two good paychecks coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol whites werent the only beneficiaries of AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites are the ones with a false perception of AA then claim how unfair it is even as they still benefit the most from the policy and that 188 years of whites only preferential treatment that occurred before the policy.
Click to expand...

Nobody today had 188 years of preferential treatment. Leave history where it belongs, in the past. We cant change it.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I didn't say they were the same, only comparable because they are both racist organizations. Maybe you should buy yourself a dictionary*.
Click to expand...


A distinction without a difference.

I know you are kicking yourself for saying something so stupid, but put the shovel down the hole is deep enough.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> I know you are kicking yourself for saying something so stupid.


You must be the King of the Bruises.


----------



## Yarddog

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely (about being wealthier).
> 
> But I'm talking in general, sure, there are successful blacks and they didn't get that way by standing around waiting for a hand-out... oops, I mean reparations, like IM2 thinks it should be like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no...many blacks accumulated their fortunes via sports, entertainment and as clergy. But most stay above the poverty line by working several marginal jobs that dont pay living wages. And couples cohabit to raise their children: even as white statisticians ignore this, relying instead on marriage data to mislabel black men publicly as absentee fathers..
> Another pervasive myth is the notion of widespread violence, especially murder, in black populations.
> Only 12 out of every 100,000 blacks were arrested in 2016 for murder OR negligent homicide but that miniscule number is embellished proportionally to indict the majority of non criminal blacks.
> I could go on and on but what's the use?
> You don't care. You're locked into your social conditioning and many blacks are too.
> But I'll keep putting my worldview out there
> Because some one has to defend decent black citizens against the blitz of hate directed against us by overwhelming forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i made a reference to bananas, YOU made it about monkeys.
Click to expand...



No one here is really that ignorant. Some things are pretty well understood, as that banana reference is pretty well worn out..... and b6 has a lot of other sources besides that one.


----------



## Taz

Yarddog said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth."
> *
> So maybe it's time for you all to pull your pants up, stay in school, then get to work?
> 
> Or are you expecting someone to simply give it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that you're not talking to impoverished Blacks here don't you? You'll have to look elsewhere...You're wasting your time giving  unneeded advice to the well heeled black gents posting on USMB. I suspect most of us are probably wealthier and more successful than you can hope to be. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely (about being wealthier).
> 
> But I'm talking in general, sure, there are successful blacks and they didn't get that way by standing around waiting for a hand-out... oops, I mean reparations, like IM2 thinks it should be like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no...many blacks accumulated their fortunes via sports, entertainment and as clergy. But most stay above the poverty line by working several marginal jobs that dont pay living wages. And couples cohabit to raise their children: even as white statisticians ignore this, relying instead on marriage data to mislabel black men publicly as absentee fathers..
> Another pervasive myth is the notion of widespread violence, especially murder, in black populations.
> Only 12 out of every 100,000 blacks were arrested in 2016 for murder OR negligent homicide but that miniscule number is embellished proportionally to indict the majority of non criminal blacks.
> I could go on and on but what's the use?
> You don't care. You're locked into your social conditioning and many blacks are too.
> But I'll keep putting my worldview out there
> Because some one has to defend decent black citizens against the blitz of hate directed against us by overwhelming forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they weren't racist, they'd say ALL LIVES MATTER. Now go eat some bananas, you seem to be low in vitamin B6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BLM is not racist. There is no debate  to be had with your punk ass about it.I just reported your ass. Because I'm tired of you calling me a monkey. Don't play stupid and try making up a story about how that's not what you meant because that's  exactly what you meant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B6 in bananas is good for brain function, which is what you would need, better brain function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains are better than bananas, secondly, I get tired of the monkey references to black people. If they are monkeys than all of us are as well. The differences between black and white people are extremely slight. We all have the same blood.  Time to get over the 5th grade mentality a long time ago,  and people who cant do that are only debasing themself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i made a reference to bananas, YOU made it about monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one here is really that ignorant. Some things are pretty well understood, as that banana reference is pretty well worn out..... and b6 has a lot of other sources besides that one.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to say that black people don't eat bananas at all?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have any bombings of predominately white churches or  lynchings of white citizens  been attributed to BLM?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
Click to expand...


No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.

The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and in many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.

You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
Click to expand...

The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
Click to expand...


The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they were the same, only comparable because they are both racist organizations. Maybe you should buy yourself a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even comparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations.
Click to expand...

No..the KKK. is racist...the BLM movement is reactionary.. The latter was formed to protest
against racism. If something so obvious escapes you, there's no way we can continue this dialogue.People like you are truly the enemy because you stare the truth right ib the face and refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
Click to expand...

How do you know what the Klan's mission is?
Are you a member? Secondly, i am damn sure you don't know what BLM's mission is. You are just spouting your gut feelings without regard to logic or reason.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
Click to expand...

You're living in the past, when was the last time they lynched a black boy?


----------



## Taz

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  That’s like saying an airplane is the same as a car because they both have wheels.   Sorry, but a white nationalist that is unable to see the difference between both groups, is not the best source for qualifying what is racist.  You have shown throughout this thread and in other threads, that even advocating for civil rights is racist in your eyes, especially considering how you made a banana reference to a black member.  So your credibility is shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they were the same, only comparable because they are both racist organizations. Maybe you should buy yourself a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even comparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No..the KKK. is racist...the BLM movement is reactionary.. The latter was formed to protest
> against racism. If something so obvious escapes you, there's no way we can continue this dialogue.People like you are truly the enemy because you stare the truth right ib the face and refuse to acknowledge it.
Click to expand...

Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.


----------



## Taz

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what the Klan's mission is?
> Are you a member? Secondly, i am damn sure you don't know what BLM's mission is. You are just spouting your gut feelings without regard to logic or reason.
Click to expand...

There was a documentary on the KKK on PBS a while back, they interviewing some Wizard guys and shit like that. They all had their faces uncovered and said they are now simply promoting the white race, like other groups promote their own race, you know, Black Music Awards and the like. So maybe try to inform yourself next time before getting all upset.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're living in the past, when was the last time they lynched a black boy?
Click to expand...


Talking about history is not living in the past, you thick headed dunce.


When has BLM or the  Nation Of Islam ever in its existence lynched a white boy?


----------



## Tilly

Paul Essien said:


> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?



vvvvvvvvvv   This - from YOU - strange that you have to ask vvvvvvvvvv




Paul Essien said:


> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA


----------



## Tilly

Delores Paulk said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are a very weak person, and are crushed by a dirty look.....how does what anyone else believes hurt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a person's belief leads them to do and say hurtful things intentionally then it goes beyond just their belief. As far as being weak if you are crushed by a dirty look - I think that some folks just get sick and tired of seeing that dirty look over and over again, day in and day out. I think it is more of a frustration that they still have to deal with folks who see them as inferior.
Click to expand...

You haven’t legislated against dirty looks yet. That next?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism test for conservative whites.
> *
> *Racism*
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2.
> a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3.
> hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> source: the definition of racism
> 
> Questions to determine if you are racist or not (but not limited to).
> 
> 
> _Do you believe most poor people, in the US (not children), are poor because of personal flaws or weaknesses?_
> _Do you believe that had whites had an experience like blacks, in degree and kind, that whites would be in a better socioeconomic situation condition than blacks are today?_
> _Do you believe that blacks dominate football, basketball, track, ect, because they work harder at those sports than whites?_
> _Do you believe that black and whites have the same innate intelligence capacity at birth?_
> 
> 
> Answer the questions honestly without being evasive or obfuscating the question to avoid self incrimination. Don't answer a question with a question, unless its a question seeking clarification of the above questions.
> 
> Obviously few people want to see themselves as racist and hence will attempt to circumvent the direct line of questioning...if they feel they may be racist. Attempts to obfuscate, deflect, attack, discredit...without answering the question, indicates hiding something. However, for most posters, the answers to most of those questions have been stated or implied numerous times in various debate topics.In other words, most posters have already answered these questions indirectly.
> 
> People who chose not to answer, but respond anyway, will be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are a very weak person, and are crushed by a dirty look.....how does what anyone else believes hurt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a person's belief leads them to do and say hurtful things intentionally then it goes beyond just their belief. As far as being weak if you are crushed by a dirty look - I think that some folks just get sick and tired of seeing that dirty look over and over again, day in and day out. I think it is more of a frustration that they still have to deal with folks who see them as inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven’t legislated against dirty looks yet. That next?
Click to expand...




You know they would if they could.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians need do nothing. Without screaming "racism" there would be no democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your an idiot. In what none dictatorial political construct does there not exist an opposition party? If you think that liberalism is based upon race, the world over, you are an idiot.
> 
> In conclusion: You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either a liar or a fool....you can choose.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why Liberals keep the racism farrago going:
> 
> 
> But, the *Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.*
> They're pretty much saddled with this donkey.
> 
> 
> "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:
> 
> - At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.
> 
> - At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.
> 
> - At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.
> 
> - At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.
> 
> I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
> 
> Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes.
> 
> The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
> The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.
> 
> in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.
> 
> That's the overall trend. On a state-by-state basis -- which is much more important in presidential politics -- it's more complex.
> 
> If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."  Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..conversely that means the GOP depends on the RW white radical vote...and their collective name is LEGION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'white radical vote' ......just as there is no Far Right in this country.....only a Far Left, your masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, my dear, epitomize, RW radicalism.
> One symptom of that is not being able to discern it in your self. But the whole USMB  village knows who and what you are.
Click to expand...




I'm a conservative.
I support the values upon which this nation was formed: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


Radical would be any that support the antithesis of those doctrines.
Hence, only Liberalism, Progressivism, Communism, Socialism, Nazism or Fascism would be radical in America.


There is no Far Right in this country.


----------



## PoliticalChic

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
Click to expand...



Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????

The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.

They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.

Raise your paw.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is the black KKK. But BLM = good, and KKK = bad. As per usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For White People Who Compare Black Lives Matter to White Supremacy*
> 
> *Argument: Both white supremacists and Black Lives Matter are racist.*
> White supremacist groups like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, the American Nazi Party and others are specifically dedicated to the uplift and empowerment of white people. A few white supremacists and alt-right adherents claim that they aren’t racist and that they have no qualm with people of other colors, genders and sexualities. This notion is the simplest to debunk of all. Simply send a person of color to a KKK meeting, a neo-Nazi gathering or a white nationalist convention and watch what happens.
> 
> Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences. Black Lives Matter states it is “committed to acknowledging, respecting and celebrating difference(s) and commonalities.”
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-compare-black-lives-matter-to-whit-1798349198
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both orgs promote their own race. But at one BLM protest, they hired a bus to get there and wanted the whites to sit in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Conversely, every Black Lives Matter meeting, rally or symposium is filled with people of different races, ethnicities and sexual preferences.*
> 
> What part of that do you not understand?
Click to expand...


What part of this do you not understand?

*White people to the back of the march': Black Lives Matter protest leader calls for racial segregation of her supporters during demonstration outside the DNC*

*Protesters at a Black Lives Matter demonstration demanded segregation*
*An organizer pointed at individual white people and ordered them to move*
*She said their positions in the crowd should be taken over by black people*


Read more: Black Lives Matter protest leader calls for racial segregation during demonstration | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all native born black people came from slavery. A lot of native born black people are mixed races. Again, how do you determine how much and who gets what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals. If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> Unless angry whites decide to burn down prosperous black communities and projects again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just want hand outs instead of working and earning your way. If you are successful, why do you need charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you actually think what we have endured means we are asking for charity? Then you wondrr why you get called dumb? You can't read apparetly?
> 
> All native born blacks faced racial discrimination and American Aparthied. A  mixed race black was considered black. .I think if you are going to argue, you should know what you are arguing abut instead of seeking ways to discredit an argument based in not knowing any of the facts. I am quite sure we are capable of determining eligibility for reparations *and the majority opinion seems to be that the money be put in  funds for specific types of programs instead of paying individuals.* If you thought about this with some common sense instead of race baited thinking, you would see this is the perfect solution. If blacks are awarded reparations and we piss it away with no improvements, we have nothing more to complain about as whites would have done all they could do to make up for the wrongs done..
> 
> So I will not get any money unless I am developing a program or business in the black community to increase economic development and growth in that community.
> 
> So read this again and understand that you have no logical argument.
> 
> _*RACE - The Power of an Illusion*_
> 
> 
> *A Long History of Affirmative Action - For Whites*
> 
> *Many middle-class white people, especially those of us from the suburbs, like to think that we got to where we are today by virtue of our merit - hard work, intelligence, pluck, and maybe a little luck. And while we may be sympathetic to the plight of others, we close down when we hear the words "affirmative action" or "racial preferences." We worked hard, we made it on our own, the thinking goes, why don't 'they'? After all, the Civil Rights Act was enacted almost 40 years ago.
> 
> What we don't readily acknowledge is that racial preferences have a long, institutional history in this country - a white history. Here are a few ways in which government programs and practices have channeled wealth and opportunities to white people at the expense of others.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> In the South, the federal government never followed through on General Sherman's Civil War plan to divide up plantations and give each freed slave "40 acres and a mule" as reparations. Only once was monetary compensation made for slavery, in Washington, D.C. There, government officials paid up to $300 per slave upon emancipation - not to the slaves, but to local slaveholders as compensation for loss of property.
> 
> When slavery ended, its legacy lived on not only in the impoverished condition of Black people but in the wealth and prosperity that accrued to white slaveowners and their descendents. Economists who try to place a dollar value on how much white Americans have profited from 200 years of unpaid slave labor, including interest, begin their estimates at $1 trillion.*
> 
> Let us continue.....
> 
> *Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement. They couldn't pass wealth on to their children. Just the opposite. Their children had to support them.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s. In 1972, for example, every single one of the 3,000 members of Los Angeles Steam Fitters Local #250 was still white.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites. Of the 350,000 new homes built with federal support in northern California between 1946 and 1960, fewer than 100 went to African Americans.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *Today, Black and Latino mortgage applicants are still 60% more likely than whites to be turned down for a loan, even after controlling for employment, financial, and neighborhood factors. According to the Census, whites are more likely to be segregated than any other group. As recently as 1993, 86% of suburban whites still lived in neighborhoods with a black population of less than 1%.*
> 
> Let us continue....
> 
> *One result of the generations of preferential treatment for whites is that a typical white family today has on average eight times the assets, or net worth, of a typical African American family, according to economist Edward Wolff. Even when families of the same income are compared, white families have more than twice the wealth of Black families. Much of that wealth difference can be attributed to the value of one's home, and how much one inherited from parents.
> 
> But a family's net worth is not simply the finish line, it's also the starting point for the next generation. Those with wealth pass their assets on to their children - by financing a college education, lending a hand during hard times, or assisting with the down payment for a home. Some economists estimate that up to 80 percent of lifetime wealth accumulation depends on these intergenerational transfers. White advantage is passed down, from parent to child to grand-child. As a result, the racial wealth gap - and the head start enjoyed by whites - appears to have grown since the civil rights days.
> 
> In 1865, just after Emancipation, it is not surprising that African Americans owned 0.5 percent of the total worth of the United States. But by 1990, a full 135 years after the abolition of slavery, Black Americans still possessed only a meager 1 percent of national wealth.*
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Of course you'll use the I did not get, I did not do argument. I doesn't exist at the macro level. WE do. And we are talking about a macro level situation. Do you know the difference between micro and macro level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between past and present? Sure, the past affects the present, but thats life. Move on and quit whining. There is no macro or micro level when it comes to who should get compensated. You are jyst an angry man who hates white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  We are owed, Every group that's been wronged n his nation has gotten reparations except us.. If no one had ever got them we have no right to ask. But  that's not what happened . So again you need to be quiet if you don't know what you are talking abut.
Click to expand...

You’ve waited your whole 50+ years of life thus far begging for this handout that you’re not going to get.
What a waste.


----------



## Tilly

MizMolly said:


> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.


Giving them money (trillions, btw) will do absolutely nothing to stop the whining.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vvvvvvvvvv   This - from YOU - strange that you have to ask vvvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



So glad you posted what that Neanderthal wrote.

What a disgusting low-life.


----------



## Tilly

PoliticalChic said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just be clear on what racism is.
> 
> What is racism to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vvvvvvvvvv   This - from YOU - strange that you have to ask vvvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you posted what that Neanderthal wrote.
> 
> What a disgusting low-life.
Click to expand...

Interestingly, not another black poster or leftie on the thread had a single thing to say about it.  I was, and am still,  shocked. Guess I shouldn't be.


----------



## MizMolly

Tilly said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a mixed race person has to pay reparations to themselves?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

MizMolly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a mixed race person has to pay reparations to themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol. Great point. Also the Africans who enslaved them and sold them on should surely pay reparations first, since they formed the beginning of the chain of enslavement, brutality and misery.


----------



## MizMolly

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I amended my statement and say that BLM is a budding KKK? KKK lite? KKK wannabes? Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really concerned if you do or not. The two are no where near comparable, so you were corrected.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are comparable, they're both racist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and in many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
Click to expand...

Most police shootings are justified. There are exceptions, but not the norm. Those cops should be held accountable, but not just because they shot a black person. Black cops shoot black and white perps.
Police -- Racism Isn’t Why Black Men Get Shot | National Review


----------



## MikeK

JQPublic1 said:


> Manumission was just a cosmetic superficial gesture by a relatively few whites.  But it seems all whites, even the most virulent racists, want to take credit for it.


Much in the way a substantial number of contemporary American Blacks seek sympathy and reparation for cruelties of the distant past.


----------



## MizMolly

Tilly said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a mixed race person has to pay reparations to themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Great point. Also the Africans who enslaved them and sold them on should surely pay reparations first, since they formed the beginning of the chain of enslavement, brutality and misery.
Click to expand...

Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history. Laws were changed for the better. The best thing is for everyone to stop being angry about what was and look at what can be and should be.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a mixed race person has to pay reparations to themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Great point. Also the Africans who enslaved them and sold them on should surely pay reparations first, since they formed the beginning of the chain of enslavement, brutality and misery.
Click to expand...



*"African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade*
Nigerian civil rights group says tribal leaders' ancestors sold people to slavers and should say sorry like US and Britain

The Civil Rights Congress of Nigeria has written to tribal chiefs saying: "We cannot continue to blame the white men, as Africans, particularly the traditional rulers, are not blameless."

The appeal has reopened a sensitive debate over the part some chiefs played in helping to capture their fellow Africans and sell them into bondage as part of the transatlantic slave trade."
African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

katsteve2012 said:


> It's *bad form* to appear to be so ignorant.


That's one term for it, there is also a very specific psychological term for it.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There gave been many examples of whites n this forum who have made mention of how they can't have a white history month. It's a staple of the white racist argument.
> 
> 
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
Click to expand...


11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's *bad form* to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one term for it, there is also a very specific psychological term for it.
Click to expand...


Psychosis


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a mixed race person has to pay reparations to themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Great point. Also the Africans who enslaved them and sold them on should surely pay reparations first, since they formed the beginning of the chain of enslavement, brutality and misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade*
> Nigerian civil rights group says tribal leaders' ancestors sold people to slavers and should say sorry like US and Britain
> 
> The Civil Rights Congress of Nigeria has written to tribal chiefs saying: "We cannot continue to blame the white men, as Africans, particularly the traditional rulers, are not blameless."
> 
> The appeal has reopened a sensitive debate over the part some chiefs played in helping to capture their fellow Africans and sell them into bondage as part of the transatlantic slave trade."
> African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade
Click to expand...


Did Africans do this?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
Click to expand...




hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.


Could be?



And while you're waiting for those reparations.....occupy your time with a good book....


----------



## PoliticalChic

"In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle." 

Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*" 

Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote


Muhammad Ali just knocked you out!


----------



## JQPublic1

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manumission was just a cosmetic superficial gesture by a relatively few whites.  But it seems all whites, even the most virulent racists, want to take credit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Much in the way a substantial number of contemporary American Blacks seek sympathy and reparation for cruelties of the distant past.
Click to expand...

The legacy of that not so distant past lingers. 
Suit has been levied by agents speakng on behalf of the black community seeking redress for past wrongs. Observing that the core of ALL grievances, including those filed by White people, are for PAST WRONGS, why do you work to deny the injured group their day in court? Indeed...upon what broad footing do you stand to place time limits on
the grievance at hand?

Your argument that not one living victim of slavery still lives fails on several accounts.
1. The US Government is one of  the original  litigants in the case for reparations when ex slaves still lived. And the descendants of those other litigants, the freed slaves have inherited the right to justice...the same justice that was denied to their forebears. The sins of the government that sanctioned slavery
hang like a dark cloud over all of us. The social conditioning that values white over black emanates from those not so distant  past wrongs. 

Are reparations going to be crucial in assimilating the middle and poorer classes?
Probably not. But I do think enterptising Blacks would take the incentives and recreate thriving black communities like The black Wall street and Rosewood. Hopefully reparations could provide a black mecca
where all upwardly mobile blacks could come together for educational, and business. and employment opportunities. And since the funding would not be considered tax based (it would be debt owed instead)  no white involvement in any of the proceses would foisted upon us. Autonomy, headed by a duly elected board of black governors with Louis Farrakhan presiding would be ideal in setting up operations post reparations.
.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
Click to expand...


I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.

In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Let the government aka us tax paying citizens, pay reparations and be done with it. Any whining after that people can shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a mixed race person has to pay reparations to themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Great point. Also the Africans who enslaved them and sold them on should surely pay reparations first, since they formed the beginning of the chain of enslavement, brutality and misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade*
> Nigerian civil rights group says tribal leaders' ancestors sold people to slavers and should say sorry like US and Britain
> 
> The Civil Rights Congress of Nigeria has written to tribal chiefs saying: "We cannot continue to blame the white men, as Africans, particularly the traditional rulers, are not blameless."
> 
> The appeal has reopened a sensitive debate over the part some chiefs played in helping to capture their fellow Africans and sell them into bondage as part of the transatlantic slave trade."
> African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Africans do this?
Click to expand...

None of us Americans did this either


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.


Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up

*racist *[rey-sist]
noun
1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._

The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.

If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.

You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.
> 
> If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.
> 
> You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?
Click to expand...

There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> 
> Muhammad Ali just knocked you out!



I doubt that.

*Watch Muhammad Ali Explain Why He Feels More Free In Africa Than The U.S.*

“*This is our homeland, this is our civilization,” **Ali declares in a passionate speech**. “Africa’s the cradle of civilization. Original man’s from Africa. All civilizations started in Africa.”

“This fight is for the freedom, justice and equality of the black man in America so that I may take my take my title and my fame and go out there and uplift little black people in the ghettos,” he concludes. “Black people is catching hell. Black people who entertainers won’t speak for.”

At another point, Ali seems to appreciate the relatively quiet pace of life in Kinshasa. He mocks Americans who are supposedly afraid to attend the fight or the concert because they worry that Africa is too dangerous.

“No kidding, New York is more of a jungle than here,” **he quips**. He then recites a litany of criminal incidents and scenes of urban chaos. The description is comically over-the-top, but has a realistic ring.

“Always something in America,” he finishes. “They’re so peaceful over here. And really, the savages in America.”

I’ve never felt so free in my life.*

Watch Muhammad Ali Explain Why He Feels More Free In Africa Than The U.S. | HuffPost


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You're living in the past, when was the last time they lynched a black boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are frequently are white people lynched in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race


Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
Click to expand...




One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:

Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.
> 
> If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.
> 
> You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race.
Click to expand...


Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.

.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?
Click to expand...


One quick question for you.

What kind of organic brain disorder are you suffering from?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race...._?
Click to expand...



There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history





MizMolly said:


> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history


Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.

If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?

And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race...._?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
Click to expand...


Learn to read.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?
Click to expand...



Every hear of affirmative action?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._


What is there to complain about then?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One quick question for you.
> 
> What kind of organic brain disorder are you suffering from?
Click to expand...




No such thing, buster!!!  ….mom had me tested. 

But...when told you I was normal, I may have exaggerated....slightly.




BTW.....try not to end a sentence with a preposition.
Although.......Winston Churchill had a pretty good response for that.....
Know what he said?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race...._?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
Click to expand...


I'm doing fine. My point, which you were unable to address, let alone challenge, stands.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
Click to expand...


LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to complain about then?
Click to expand...




THe polices in question, obviously.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
Click to expand...



Equal treatment.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
Click to expand...



I try to educate all....

Here's one for you:


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One quick question for you.
> 
> What kind of organic brain disorder are you suffering from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing, buster!!!  ….mom had me tested.
> 
> But...when told you I was normal, I may have exaggerated....slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....try not to end a sentence with a preposition.
> Although.......Winston Churchill had a pretty good response for that.....
> Know what he said?
Click to expand...


I'll end a sentence how I want. And  don't give a fuck about Winston Churchill.

You have got your ass handed to you and now you want to distract. You are an amateur.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Equal treatment.
Click to expand...


LOL! AA was implemented because no one else got equal treatment. Whites have not been stripped of equal treatment.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One quick question for you.
> 
> What kind of organic brain disorder are you suffering from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing, buster!!!  ….mom had me tested.
> 
> But...when told you I was normal, I may have exaggerated....slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....try not to end a sentence with a preposition.
> Although.......Winston Churchill had a pretty good response for that.....
> Know what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll end a sentence how I want. And  don't give a fuck about Winston Churchill.
> 
> You have got your ass handed to you and now you want to distract. You are an amateur.
Click to expand...



Didn't anyone ever love you enough to teach you have to engage in civil discourse?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to educate all....
> 
> Here's one for you:
Click to expand...


If you think that's education you are truly an idiot.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been black posters who insist they are the superior race
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! AA was implemented because no one else got equal treatment. Whites have not been stripped of equal treatment.
Click to expand...



Sure they have. Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions. You know that. We've covered it repeatedly.


Why you lie?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One quick question for you.
> 
> What kind of organic brain disorder are you suffering from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing, buster!!!  ….mom had me tested.
> 
> But...when told you I was normal, I may have exaggerated....slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....try not to end a sentence with a preposition.
> Although.......Winston Churchill had a pretty good response for that.....
> Know what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll end a sentence how I want. And  don't give a fuck about Winston Churchill.
> 
> You have got your ass handed to you and now you want to distract. You are an amateur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't anyone ever love you enough to teach you have to engage in civil discourse?
Click to expand...


Apparently you weren't because if you had been then you understand that what you just said was not civil.


----------



## katsteve2012

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Klan has been connected with lynchings and church bombings. That makes them a RACISTS AS WELL AS TERRORIST organization.
> 
> Read some history. It's bad form to appear to be so ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
Click to expand...


This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.

I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence. 

Now, get off your knees. Mama San.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Every hear of affirmative action?


We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law

The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​


----------



## PoliticalChic

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are both racist organizations. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
Click to expand...


"This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"

You didn't know??????



Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.



Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????


Raise  your paw.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question,......to see if you're telling the truth:
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question for you.
> 
> What kind of organic brain disorder are you suffering from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing, buster!!!  ….mom had me tested.
> 
> But...when told you I was normal, I may have exaggerated....slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....try not to end a sentence with a preposition.
> Although.......Winston Churchill had a pretty good response for that.....
> Know what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll end a sentence how I want. And  don't give a fuck about Winston Churchill.
> 
> You have got your ass handed to you and now you want to distract. You are an amateur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't anyone ever love you enough to teach you have to engage in civil discourse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you weren't because if you had been then you understand that what you just said was not civil.
Click to expand...




That post was you stepping on the rake, and having it hit you in the kisser.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law
> 
> The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​
Click to expand...



Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.


It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to educate all....
> 
> Here's one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think that's education you are truly an idiot.
Click to expand...




Have you read it?


No?


Shocker.


This, from Ms. Parker's tome:

1. For a full century after the Civil War, the Democrat Party was correctly identified as the party of slavery and segregation. In fact.....they killed every anti-lynching bill that made its way to the Senate. Democrats. Then, the party saw the light...or at least saw a method to make itself supreme: don the mantle of civil rights. But not via an apology and admission of its dark past, but, controlling the schools and the media allowed it to blow smoke, and pretend that it had always been such.

2. The agenda, the ladder to the top, had very specific rungs: in the 1960's, they told America that black people could not control their own economic destiny due to centuries of racism and segregation. Of course, the trick was not mentioning that they were the racists and segregationists.


3. Next, the nation 'learned' that white Americans could only "atone for the sins of slavery and segregation through support of poverty programs and by the redistribution of their wealth via taxation. Black Americans were told that greed was the reason wealthy whites prospered ad that those wealthy whites were to blame for economic barriers that stopped blacks from obtaining success. Anyone who disagreed was labeled a bigot." Star Parker, "Uncle Sam's Plantation," p. 74.

And lots of good-hearted Americans bought it like it was on sale!


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like the white posters who insist they are the superior race?  Have any of those black posters gotten laws passed that strip white people of their rights while giving more rights to blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! AA was implemented because no one else got equal treatment. Whites have not been stripped of equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have. Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions. You know that. We've covered it repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Why you lie?
Click to expand...


Seems that you can't discuss legacy points. Nor can you discuss the fact that whites are the majority of students in Ivy League Schools. You also seem unable to mention there are 8 Ivy League schools but about 5,000 universities in this nation. Most except HBCU's are majority white. So whites have not been stripped of a damned thing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law
> 
> The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​
Click to expand...




"FREEDOM IS NOT ENOUGH But freedom is not enough. You do not wipe away the scars of centuries by saying: Now you are free to go where you want, and do as you desire, and choose the leaders you please.

You do not take a person who, for years, has been hobbled by chains and liberate him, bring him up to the starting line of a race and then say, "you are free to compete with all the others," and still justly believe that you have been completely fair."
LBJ Speech at Howard University, on Affirmative Action, June 4, 1965


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> THe polices in question, obviously.


I realize this conversation is slightly disjointed but what policies are you speaking of?  

When I entered the conversation I was addressing the complaint that I've seen many times before that because black people have organizations to help one another and to promote African Americans as a whole that those activities and organizations are seen as "racists".  The NAACP, BET, Black Lives Matter, etc. are just a few examples.  

Then there is this person I believe her/his screen name is TAZ is comparing Black Lives Matter to the Ku Klux Klan although I got the impression that he or she considers all things that are "for" black people to be "racist" without considering that many of the black organization arose from being excluded from white organizations or education institutions, etc.

My point is that white people wanted this country segregated and passed laws to ensure that it remain so for all eternity if they had had their way.  If you don't want black people as members of your organizations or in your schools or any where else, why would you care when we organize our own?  Why?

And there are no such laws/policies that place black people in a position of authority over whites, not even affirmative action as I've already mentioned.  Affirmative action is race neutral, you can read this for yourself and is about removing race based discriminatory practices from employment, contrary to what you may have heard.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! AA was implemented because no one else got equal treatment. Whites have not been stripped of equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have. Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions. You know that. We've covered it repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Why you lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you can't discuss legacy points. Nor can you discuss the fact that whites are the majority of students in Ivy League Schools. You also seem unable to mention there are 8 Ivy League schools but about 5,000 universities in this nation. Most except HBCU's are majority white. So whites have not been stripped of a damned thing.
Click to expand...





None of that even addressed my point. 


Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.



That's their fellow white applicants stripped of equal treatment, right there.


And that is only a microcosm of the nation as a whole.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law
> 
> The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.
> 
> 
> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.
Click to expand...


Wrong. The impact has been that whites have benefitted he most. You've been explained to that the only reason any kind of requirements must be met are due to the fact that the company is still practicing racial discrimination.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Is water more wet than sand?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! AA was implemented because no one else got equal treatment. Whites have not been stripped of equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have. Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions. You know that. We've covered it repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Why you lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you can't discuss legacy points. Nor can you discuss the fact that whites are the majority of students in Ivy League Schools. You also seem unable to mention there are 8 Ivy League schools but about 5,000 universities in this nation. Most except HBCU's are majority white. So whites have not been stripped of a damned thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that even addressed my point.
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> That's their fellow white applicants stripped of equal treatment, right there.
> 
> 
> And that is only a microcosm of the nation as a whole.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.



Can I crawl off to my government segregated safe space away from micro-agressions while I do so, bigot boi? You've taken affirmative action to institutionalize racism so I missed the quota to get on the bus, Boss Faubus.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to educate all....
> 
> Here's one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think that's education you are truly an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> This, from Ms. Parker's tome:
> 
> 1. For a full century after the Civil War, the Democrat Party was correctly identified as the party of slavery and segregation. In fact.....they killed every anti-lynching bill that made its way to the Senate. Democrats. Then, the party saw the light...or at least saw a method to make itself supreme: don the mantle of civil rights. But not via an apology and admission of its dark past, but, controlling the schools and the media allowed it to blow smoke, and pretend that it had always been such.
> 
> 2. The agenda, the ladder to the top, had very specific rungs: in the 1960's, they told America that black people could not control their own economic destiny due to centuries of racism and segregation. Of course, the trick was not mentioning that they were the racists and segregationists.
> 
> 
> 3. Next, the nation 'learned' that white Americans could only "atone for the sins of slavery and segregation through support of poverty programs and by the redistribution of their wealth via taxation. Black Americans were told that greed was the reason wealthy whites prospered ad that those wealthy whites were to blame for economic barriers that stopped blacks from obtaining success. Anyone who disagreed was labeled a bigot." Star Parker, "Uncle Sam's Plantation," p. 74.
> 
> And lots of good-hearted Americans bought it like it was on sale!
Click to expand...


There is no democrat party. And I won't be reading Star Parker.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I crawl off to my government segregated safe space away from micro-agressions while I do so, bigot boi? You've taken affirmative action to institutionalize racism so I missed the quota to get on the bus, Boss Faubus.
Click to expand...


Here is another idiot.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe polices in question, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this conversation is slightly disjointed but what policies are you speaking of?
> 
> When I entered the conversation I was addressing the complaint that I've seen many times before that because black people have organizations to help one another and to promote African Americans as a whole that those activities and organizations are seen as "racists".  The NAACP, BET, Black Lives Matter, etc. are just a few examples.
> 
> Then there is this person I believe her/his screen name is TAZ is comparing Black Lives Matter to the Ku Klux Klan although I got the impression that he or she considers all things that are "for" black people to be "racist" without considering that many of the black organization arose from being excluded from white organizations or education institutions, etc.
> 
> My point is that white people wanted this country segregated and passed laws to ensure that it remain so for all eternity if they had had their way.  If you don't want black people as members of your organizations or in your schools or any where else, why would you care when we organize our own?  Why?
> 
> And there are no such laws/policies that place black people in a position of authority over whites, not even affirmative action as I've already mentioned.  Affirmative action is race neutral, you can read this for yourself and is about removing race based discriminatory practices from employment, contrary to what you may have heard.
Click to expand...



It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.


It also makes a mockery of the bravery and sacrifice of those whites, who did that, at a time when taking a stand against white racism was actually brave.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> Didn't anyone ever love you enough to teach you have to engage in civil discourse?


That's not a lack of civil discourse you're feeling, more like the saying "the truth sometimes hurts".


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> There is no democrat party. And I won't be reading Star Parker.



The democrat party is Stalinist, and we know you are a racist who wallows in his abject ignorance and hatred.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law
> 
> The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.
> 
> 
> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The impact has been that whites have benefitted he most. You've been explained to that the only reason any kind of requirements must be met are due to the fact that the company is still practicing racial discrimination.
Click to expand...



The New Haven Firefighter case shows otherwise.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to educate all....
> 
> Here's one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think that's education you are truly an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> This, from Ms. Parker's tome:
> 
> 1. For a full century after the Civil War, the Democrat Party was correctly identified as the party of slavery and segregation. In fact.....they killed every anti-lynching bill that made its way to the Senate. Democrats. Then, the party saw the light...or at least saw a method to make itself supreme: don the mantle of civil rights. But not via an apology and admission of its dark past, but, controlling the schools and the media allowed it to blow smoke, and pretend that it had always been such.
> 
> 2. The agenda, the ladder to the top, had very specific rungs: in the 1960's, they told America that black people could not control their own economic destiny due to centuries of racism and segregation. Of course, the trick was not mentioning that they were the racists and segregationists.
> 
> 
> 3. Next, the nation 'learned' that white Americans could only "atone for the sins of slavery and segregation through support of poverty programs and by the redistribution of their wealth via taxation. Black Americans were told that greed was the reason wealthy whites prospered ad that those wealthy whites were to blame for economic barriers that stopped blacks from obtaining success. Anyone who disagreed was labeled a bigot." Star Parker, "Uncle Sam's Plantation," p. 74.
> 
> And lots of good-hearted Americans bought it like it was on sale!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no democrat party. And I won't be reading Star Parker.
Click to expand...



As I do with metronomic regularity, I post to prove how uneducated you are.

I believe that, today, we have proven it together.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe polices in question, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this conversation is slightly disjointed but what policies are you speaking of?
> 
> When I entered the conversation I was addressing the complaint that I've seen many times before that because black people have organizations to help one another and to promote African Americans as a whole that those activities and organizations are seen as "racists".  The NAACP, BET, Black Lives Matter, etc. are just a few examples.
> 
> Then there is this person I believe her/his screen name is TAZ is comparing Black Lives Matter to the Ku Klux Klan although I got the impression that he or she considers all things that are "for" black people to be "racist" without considering that many of the black organization arose from being excluded from white organizations or education institutions, etc.
> 
> My point is that white people wanted this country segregated and passed laws to ensure that it remain so for all eternity if they had had their way.  If you don't want black people as members of your organizations or in your schools or any where else, why would you care when we organize our own?  Why?
> 
> And there are no such laws/policies that place black people in a position of authority over whites, not even affirmative action as I've already mentioned.  Affirmative action is race neutral, you can read this for yourself and is about removing race based discriminatory practices from employment, contrary to what you may have heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> 
> It also makes a mockery of the bravery and sacrifice of those whites, who did that, at a time when taking a stand against white racism was actually brave.
Click to expand...


What's disingenuous is every word you just typed. None of this happened.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe polices in question, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this conversation is slightly disjointed but what policies are you speaking of?
> 
> When I entered the conversation I was addressing the complaint that I've seen many times before that because black people have organizations to help one another and to promote African Americans as a whole that those activities and organizations are seen as "racists".  The NAACP, BET, Black Lives Matter, etc. are just a few examples.
> 
> Then there is this person I believe her/his screen name is TAZ is comparing Black Lives Matter to the Ku Klux Klan although I got the impression that he or she considers all things that are "for" black people to be "racist" without considering that many of the black organization arose from being excluded from white organizations or education institutions, etc.
> 
> My point is that white people wanted this country segregated and passed laws to ensure that it remain so for all eternity if they had had their way.  If you don't want black people as members of your organizations or in your schools or any where else, why would you care when we organize our own?  Why?
> 
> And there are no such laws/policies that place black people in a position of authority over whites, not even affirmative action as I've already mentioned.  Affirmative action is race neutral, you can read this for yourself and is about removing race based discriminatory practices from employment, contrary to what you may have heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> 
> It also makes a mockery of the bravery and sacrifice of those whites, who did that, at a time when taking a stand against white racism was actually brave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's disingenuous is every word you just typed. None of this happened.
Click to expand...



Segregation policies were not repealed generations ago?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't anyone ever love you enough to teach you have to engage in civil discourse?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a lack of civil discourse you're feeling, more like the saying "the truth sometimes hurts".
Click to expand...



I was referring to his use of vulgarity....something I never have to resort to, as I am always right.

There is no truth in either his nor  your posts, nor is there any institutional racism, in the USofA.

Blacks have the very same opportunities that every American has, and your hand wringing and carping has no bearing on the truth.

As has been documented in the thread, in many cases blacks have special advantages that no other group has.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.





Correll said:


> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> It also makes a mockery of the bravery and sacrifice of those whites, who did that, at a time when taking a stand against white racism was actually brave.


This is an odd response to the question I asked as to why if people want to be segregated would they then turn around and criticize those African Americans who seek out other African Americans for support and label them as racist.  We know that this country was legally segregated and then desegregated against the will of a significant portion of the population.  And we also know that today we have all of these individuals on these message boards complaining about what African Americans now have that they are not a part of presumably because they didn't want to have anything to do with us.  So what is there to complain about now unless they just don't want black people to have ANYTHING of their own?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law
> 
> The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.
> 
> 
> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The impact has been that whites have benefitted he most. You've been explained to that the only reason any kind of requirements must be met are due to the fact that the company is still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The New Haven Firefighter case shows otherwise.
Click to expand...


No, actually it did not.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> No, actually it did not.



Explain your answer asslips - Nuhn Uhn does not suffice.


----------



## katsteve2012

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
Click to expand...


Who voted to end


PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
Click to expand...

p


PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One advocates for what is believed to be a far too high number of unarmed blacks being killed.
> 
> The Klans mission was to terrorize, intimidate and too many cases kill not only blacks, but also Jews, gays and anyone else who did not represent their ideology of white supremacy.
> 
> You are sincerely ignorant and conscientiously stupid, little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
Click to expand...


You should hang your empty head in utter shame. I will start with Jim Crow first.

Even though the SOUTHERN democratic party right after slavery ushered in Jim Crow Laws, the common misconception and outright lie that wingnuts like you tell, is that republicans were MORE instrumental in ending it

If you take into account the geographical  distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less  supportive to bring about its end.

Secondly, what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics. Today's Republican ideals are not what they were when led the confederacy. Even you should know that
I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw0rPAqBKo3WyqcG8-ynHKn2&ampcf=1

In the meantime there is some factual information here about more current times, than the era of the confederacy
Get off your knees..


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> As I do with metronomic regularity, I post to prove how uneducated you are.
> 
> I believe that, today, we have proven it together.



Come on, asslips is a professor of "Hate Whitey" studies at Stanford. He has a Ph.D. in "Hate Whitey." The fact that he cannot construct a grammatically correct post doesn't mean he is uneducated. He got an "A" in ebonics!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> I was referring to his use of vulgarity....something I never have to resort to, as I am always right.
> 
> There is no truth in either his nor your posts, nor is there any institutional racism, in the USofA.
> 
> Blacks have the very same opportunities that every American has, and your hand wringing and carping has no bearing on the truth.
> 
> As has been documented in the thread, in many cases blacks have special advantages that no other group has.


So the first tip was "as I am always right" followed by "there is no truth in either his nor your posts, nor is there any institutional racism in the USofA"

If you're always right then this should be very easy for you to do - prove us wrong and please list the special advantages that black have that no other group has.  And don't forget to cite the legislation that authorizes and or grants these special advantages.

Take your time, however I can generally produce documentation to support my statements within an hour.  Surely you can do better than that?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> It also makes a mockery of the bravery and sacrifice of those whites, who did that, at a time when taking a stand against white racism was actually brave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an odd response to the question I asked as to why if people want to be segregated would they then turn around and criticize those African Americans you seek out other African Americans for support and label them as racist.  We know that this country was legally segregated and then desegregated against the will of a significant portion of the population.  And we also know that today we have all of these individuals on these message boards complaining about what African Americans now have that they are not a part of presumably because they didn't want to have anything to do with us.  So what is there to complain about now unless they just don't want black people to have ANYTHING of their own?
Click to expand...



The anti-segregation candidates kept winning elections and implementing policy, so a far MORE significant portion of the population was supporting desegregation.


I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today. 


Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own".


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> We just had this discussion.  Show me in the text below where black people are mentioned and where it says that black people specially because of their race, are now put into a position of authority over white people.  I've even highlight the actual text of the law
> 
> The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "*take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, ***without regard*** to their race, creed, color, or national origin.*"[10] *It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.
> 
> 
> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The impact has been that whites have benefitted he most. You've been explained to that the only reason any kind of requirements must be met are due to the fact that the company is still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The New Haven Firefighter case shows otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually it did not.
Click to expand...


New Haven was not discriminating against blacks.


They were afraid that the results of a promotion test, where all the blacks failed, would result in the unequal outcome, which would then put them in danger of being sued, unfairly under Title IV.


So, they instead discriminated AGAINST whites, by refusing to use the results of the test. 


White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.


That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race...._?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
Click to expand...

Not to you...but you're not fully grown up yet...at least not mentally.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race...._?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you...but you're not fully grown up yet...at least not mentally.
Click to expand...



There is nothing in the act of complaining that something is "for" black people, that indicates a belief in the _superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._[


----------



## Uncensored2008

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted to end
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should hang your empty head in utter shame. I will start with Jim Crow first.
> 
> Even though the SOUTHERN democratic party right after slavery ushered in Jim Crow Laws, the common misconception and outright lie that wingnuts like you tell, is that republicans were MORE instrumental in ending it
> 
> If you take into account the geographical  distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less  supportive to bring about its end.
> 
> Secondly, what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics. Today's Republican ideals are not what they were when led the confederacy. Even you should know that
> I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw0rPAqBKo3WyqcG8-ynHKn2&ampcf=1
> 
> In the meantime there is some factual information here about more current times, than the era of the confederacy
Click to expand...



Steve, did you REALLY just claim that Republicans we LESS supportive of ending Jim Crow laws?

The claim is utterly false and an attempt to rewrite history in such a way as to change the players.

It's as if someone recast WWII in a way where Americans had Concentration camps and Hitler was the good guy.

An uttely disgusting move.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.


Cite it then so I can read what you're referring to.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.


But it isn't legislation that places black people solely due to their race in a position of authority over white people, unlike the legislation that put the rights of white people over those of blacks via the various Black codes and original legislation of this country, including the "separate but equal" doctrine

*Separate but equal* was a legal doctrine in United States constitutional law according to which racial segregation did not violate the Fourteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution, adopted during the Reconstruction Era, which guaranteed "equal protection" under the law to all citizens. Under the doctrine, as long as the facilities provided to each race were equal, state and local governments could require that services, facilities, public accommodations, housing, medical care, education, employment, and transportation be segregated by race, which was already the case throughout the former Confederacy. The phrase was derived from a Louisiana law of 1890, although the law actually used the phrase "equal but separate".[1][_better source needed_]

The doctrine was confirmed in the _Plessy v. Ferguson_ Supreme Court decision of 1896, which allowed state-sponsored segregation. Though segregation laws existed before that case, the decision emboldened segregation states during the Jim Crow era, which had commenced in 1876 and supplanted the Black Codes, which restricted the civil rights and civil liberties of African-Americans during the Reconstruction Era. 18 states had segregation laws.

In practice the separate facilities provided to African Americans were rarely equal; usually they were not even close to equal, or they did not exist at all. For example, according to the 1934-36 report of the Florida Superintendent of Public Instruction, the value of “white school property” in the state was $70,543,000, while the value of African-American school property was $4,900,000. The report says that “in a few south Florida counties and in most north Florida counties many Negro schools are housed in churches, shacks, and lodges, and have no toilets, water supply, desks, blackboards, etc. Counties use these schools as a means to get State funds and yet these counties invest little or nothing in them.” High school education for African-Americans was provided in only 28 of Florida’s 67 counties.[2]

The *doctrine* of separate but equal was overturned by a series of Supreme Court decisions, starting with _Brown v. Board of Education_ of 1954. However, the overturning of segregation *laws* in the United States was a long process that lasted through much of the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s, involving federal legislation (especially the Civil Rights Act of 1964), and many court cases.
Separate but equal - Wikipedia​


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
Click to expand...

My post was referring to the mind thought, apparently, that the United States is the only place on earth to ever have slaves or to oppress people. It has been done forever, worldwide. What does Africa being a continent have to do with anything?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.
> 
> 
> 
> Cite it then so I can read what you're referring to.
Click to expand...




Ricci v. DeStefano - Wikipedia


"In late 2003, the New Haven Fire Department had seven openings for Captain and eight openings for Lieutenant. To fill the open positions, it needed to administer civil service examinations. The examinations consisted of two parts: a written examination and an oral examination.

The examinations were governed in part by the City of New Haven's contract with the firefighters' union (which stated that the written exam result counted for 60% of an applicant's score and the oral exam for 40%, and that a total score above 70% on the exam would constitute a passing score). The final selection would be governed by a provision in the City Charter referred to as the "Rule of Three", which mandated that a civil service position be filled from among the three individuals with the highest scores on the exam.

*Examinations[edit]*
The New Haven Department of Human Resources issued an RFP for these examinations, as a result of which I/O Solutions ("IOS") designed the examinations.[4] The examinations were administered in November and December 2003;[5] 118 firefighters took the examinations (77 took the Lieutenant exam and 41 took the Captain exam).

When the results came back, the pass rate for black candidates was approximately half that of the corresponding rate for white candidates:[6]


The passage rate for the Captain exam was: 19 (58%) of the 33 whites; 3 (38%) of the 8 blacks; and 3 (38%) of the 8 Hispanics.[7] Under the City Charter's "Rule of Three", the top 9 scorers would be eligible for promotion to the 7 open Captain positions; the top 9 scorers consisted of all whites and no blacks.
The passage rate for the Lieutenant exam was: 28 (47%) of the 59 whites; 6 (32%) of the 19 blacks; and 3 (20%) of the 15 Hispanics. Under the City Charter's "Rule of Three", the top 10 scorers would be eligible for promotion to the 8 open Lieutenant positions; the top 10 scorers were all white."



"
 New Haven officials invalidated the test results because none of the black firefighters who took it scored high enough to be considered for the positions.

City officials said that they feared a lawsuit over the test's disproportionate exclusion of certain racial groups from promotion under "disparate impact" head of liability.[2][3]"


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't anyone ever love you enough to teach you have to engage in civil discourse?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a lack of civil discourse you're feeling, more like the saying "the truth sometimes hurts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to his use of vulgarity....something I never have to resort to, as I am always right.
> 
> There is no truth in either his nor  your posts, nor is there any institutional racism, in the USofA.
> 
> Blacks have the very same opportunities that every American has, and your hand wringing and carping has no bearing on the truth.
> 
> As has been documented in the thread, in many cases blacks have special advantages that no other group has.
Click to expand...


I use vulgarity when it's warranted. Your conversation is not civil just because you don't cuss. Your arguments are racist and full of lies. That's uncivil, yet you expect civility after being uncivil. Blacks don't get any special advantages no other group gets. And as you are Asian which probably means you are Japanese, then I'd sure like  see where your asses would be if not for those reparations you got. Because that's a special advantage that other groups did not get.

You are a little kid if my memory serves me correctly, a teenager, so you really don't know anything. And tat's why you should stay in your lane. Because once you get into the real word and get treated like Asians get treated you'll shut up.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legalese to pass muster, but everyone knows what it was meant for and what it's impact has been.
> 
> 
> 
> But it isn't legislation that places black people solely due to their race in a position of authority over white people, unlike the legislation that put the rights of white people over those of blacks via the various Black codes and original legislation of this country, including the "separate but equal" doctrine
> 
> *Separate but equal* was a legal doctrine in United States constitutional law according to which racial segregation did not violate the Fourteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution, adopted during the Reconstruction Era, which guaranteed "equal protection" under the law to all citizens. Under the doctrine, as long as the facilities provided to each race were equal, state and local governments could require that services, facilities, public accommodations, housing, medical care, education, employment, and transportation be segregated by race, which was already the case throughout the former Confederacy. The phrase was derived from a Louisiana law of 1890, although the law actually used the phrase "equal but separate".[1][_better source needed_]
> 
> The doctrine was confirmed in the _Plessy v. Ferguson_ Supreme Court decision of 1896, which allowed state-sponsored segregation. Though segregation laws existed before that case, the decision emboldened segregation states during the Jim Crow era, which had commenced in 1876 and supplanted the Black Codes, which restricted the civil rights and civil liberties of African-Americans during the Reconstruction Era. 18 states had segregation laws.
> 
> In practice the separate facilities provided to African Americans were rarely equal; usually they were not even close to equal, or they did not exist at all. For example, according to the 1934-36 report of the Florida Superintendent of Public Instruction, the value of “white school property” in the state was $70,543,000, while the value of African-American school property was $4,900,000. The report says that “in a few south Florida counties and in most north Florida counties many Negro schools are housed in churches, shacks, and lodges, and have no toilets, water supply, desks, blackboards, etc. Counties use these schools as a means to get State funds and yet these counties invest little or nothing in them.” High school education for African-Americans was provided in only 28 of Florida’s 67 counties.[2]
> 
> The *doctrine* of separate but equal was overturned by a series of Supreme Court decisions, starting with _Brown v. Board of Education_ of 1954. However, the overturning of segregation *laws* in the United States was a long process that lasted through much of the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s, involving federal legislation (especially the Civil Rights Act of 1964), and many court cases.
> Separate but equal - Wikipedia​
Click to expand...



It deprives whites competing against blacks, for jobs or admission slots, or contracts, or any real resource, 

of equal treatment. 


They are discriminated against based on skin color.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is used to force discrimination in hiring and promotions, as we saw with the New Haven firefighters case.
> 
> 
> 
> Cite it then so I can read what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricci v. DeStefano - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In late 2003, the New Haven Fire Department had seven openings for Captain and eight openings for Lieutenant. To fill the open positions, it needed to administer civil service examinations. The examinations consisted of two parts: a written examination and an oral examination.
> 
> The examinations were governed in part by the City of New Haven's contract with the firefighters' union (which stated that the written exam result counted for 60% of an applicant's score and the oral exam for 40%, and that a total score above 70% on the exam would constitute a passing score). The final selection would be governed by a provision in the City Charter referred to as the "Rule of Three", which mandated that a civil service position be filled from among the three individuals with the highest scores on the exam.
> 
> *Examinations[edit]*
> The New Haven Department of Human Resources issued an RFP for these examinations, as a result of which I/O Solutions ("IOS") designed the examinations.[4] The examinations were administered in November and December 2003;[5] 118 firefighters took the examinations (77 took the Lieutenant exam and 41 took the Captain exam).
> 
> When the results came back, the pass rate for black candidates was approximately half that of the corresponding rate for white candidates:[6]
> 
> 
> The passage rate for the Captain exam was: 19 (58%) of the 33 whites; 3 (38%) of the 8 blacks; and 3 (38%) of the 8 Hispanics.[7] Under the City Charter's "Rule of Three", the top 9 scorers would be eligible for promotion to the 7 open Captain positions; the top 9 scorers consisted of all whites and no blacks.
> The passage rate for the Lieutenant exam was: 28 (47%) of the 59 whites; 6 (32%) of the 19 blacks; and 3 (20%) of the 15 Hispanics. Under the City Charter's "Rule of Three", the top 10 scorers would be eligible for promotion to the 8 open Lieutenant positions; the top 10 scorers were all white."
> 
> 
> 
> "
> New Haven officials invalidated the test results because none of the black firefighters who took it scored high enough to be considered for the positions.
> 
> City officials said that they feared a lawsuit over the test's disproportionate exclusion of certain racial groups from promotion under "disparate impact" head of liability.[2][3]"
Click to expand...



Let's see if NewsVine_Mariyam  has the integrity to acknowledge that you proved him wrong.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery.


SOME Africans sold captured prisoners and trouble makers into slavery. But it seems the considerable number of young fertile women found among the slaves showed something else. Captured Women were more valuable to Africans than captured men. They would be hard put to sell black women to anyone because un related females were crucial to survival and the key to maintaining the unspoken taboo against incest. So...that obsevation of mine
devalues the notion of widespread African  complicity in the slave trade, albeit not entirely.





MizMolly said:


> The best thing is for everyone to stop being angry about what was and look at what can be and



Been there done that. Time for some thing. else.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disingenuous at this point in time to pretend that white people today still support segregation policies that they fought against and repealed multiple generations ago.
> 
> It also makes a mockery of the bravery and sacrifice of those whites, who did that, at a time when taking a stand against white racism was actually brave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an odd response to the question I asked as to why if people want to be segregated would they then turn around and criticize those African Americans you seek out other African Americans for support and label them as racist.  We know that this country was legally segregated and then desegregated against the will of a significant portion of the population.  And we also know that today we have all of these individuals on these message boards complaining about what African Americans now have that they are not a part of presumably because they didn't want to have anything to do with us.  So what is there to complain about now unless they just don't want black people to have ANYTHING of their own?
Click to expand...

I believe everyone has the right to pursue their dreams. Nobody is holding anyone back but themselves. There was segregation by those whites who chose to make these horrible laws and rules. That is in the past. Is racism over? No, but not every disadvantage is caused by racism. Not every job denied is caused by racism, etc.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today.
> 
> Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own"


Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?

If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.  

However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.

So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> No, but not every disadvantage is caused by racism. Not every job denied is caused by racism, etc.


You should try telling that to all of the white people who honestly believe that "unqualified" black people are taking jobs away from "eminently more qualified white people" due to affirmative action.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today.
> 
> Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?
> 
> If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.
> 
> However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.
> 
> So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?
Click to expand...



I did go back.

Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that. 

You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".


That has not been true for several generations now.


You really need to face that.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was referring to the mind thought, apparently, that the United States is the only place on earth to ever have slaves or to oppress people. It has been done forever, worldwide. What does Africa being a continent have to do with anything?
Click to expand...


It has everything tp do with the conversation. Africa is a continent full of nations of people who are not related. You made the claim about Irish based on the belief that the Irish were slave. But you wouldn't daresay hat whites sold each other into slavery. You will be able to say the English sold the Irish into slavery and then claim not all whites did hat. But you can't do that for Africa. A Nigerian may have sold a person from Ghana and that's how they saw it.  However at same time whites bought  them. And even worse, you don't want to admit was how whites would arm one tribe so they could win a conflict then pay them for their captives.

You live in he US so the excuse you started off this post with just doesn't cut it..It doesn't matter that slaves have been owned forever, slavery has been wrong forever. No other slavery in history was the chattel slavery we had here. People  could actually work their way out of slavery in past societies. Finally the cowardice of those like you is apparent when you continue to avoid discussing what happed after slavery ended.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today.
> 
> Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?
> 
> If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.
> 
> However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.
> 
> So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did go back.
> 
> Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that.
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> 
> You really need to face that.
Click to expand...


No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today.
> 
> Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?
> 
> If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.
> 
> However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.
> 
> So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did go back.
> 
> Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that.
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> 
> You really need to face that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today.
> 
> Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?
> 
> If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.
> 
> However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.
> 
> So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did go back.
> 
> Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that.
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> 
> You really need to face that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but not every disadvantage is caused by racism. Not every job denied is caused by racism, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try telling that to all of the white people who honestly believe that "unqualified" black people are taking jobs away from "eminently more qualified white people" due to affirmative action.
Click to expand...

I dont believe that


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.


Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?


Correll said:


> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.


This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.

I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was referring to the mind thought, apparently, that the United States is the only place on earth to ever have slaves or to oppress people. It has been done forever, worldwide. What does Africa being a continent have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has everything tp do with the conversation. Africa is a continent full of nations of people who are not related. You made the claim about Irish based on the belief that the Irish were slave. But you wouldn't daresay hat whites sold each other into slavery. You will be able to say the English sold the Irish into slavery and then claim not all whites did hat. But you can't do that for Africa. A Nigerian may have sold a person from Ghana and that's how they saw it.  However at same time whites bought  them. And even worse, you don't want to admit was how whites would arm one tribe so they could win a conflict then pay them for their captives.
> 
> You live in he US so the excuse you started off this post with just doesn't cut it..It doesn't matter that slaves have been owned forever, slavery has been wrong forever. No other slavery in history was the chattel slavery we had here. People  could actually work their way out of slavery in past societies. Finally the cowardice of those like you is apparent when you continue to avoid discussing what happed after slavery ended.
Click to expand...

I havent avoided anything. Yes, slavery is and always has been wrong. You do not know the conditions of slavery everywhere in the world throughout history, i am sure slaves endured horrific conditions. You call me coward, lol you toss out insults without considering their meanings. You live in the US too, not a slave, move on


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> You really need to face that.


If this is not true and hasn't been for generations then why are there people on this message board *TODAY* April 15th 2018 still complaining about things that black people participate in and cultivate for themselves such as Black History Month and Black Lives Matter, etc.?

You keep stating that this isn't happening but that simply is not true.

Here is Taz complaining about Black History Month and Black Music Awards
Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

Here is Taz making the statement that focusing on one race is "racist" while failing to realize that the definition of racism includes a belief that one's own race is superior to that of others.
Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

Here is Taz comparing the terrorist organization the Ku Klux Klan to the Black Lives Matter organization which was born out of the distress due to the disproportionate amount of black men dying at the hands of law enforcement
Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

Why is Taz so concerned with what black people are doing that doesn't concern non-blacks?  Usually the pretext with individuals who play this angle is that some how, something that black people are doing is taking away from whites [edited] or poses some type of danger of threat to the rest of society [/edited].  This is the _constant _refrain we hear time and time again yet they somehow are never able to produce any evidence to support their claims other than isolated incidents of the nature that occur to everyone as opposed to systemic, legalized and repetitive patterns and practices which either have been written law or are the remnants of the effects of the close to a century of racially discriminatory legislation put into place for the betterment of whites and generally at the expense of blacks.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Uncensored2008 said:


> Let's see if NewsVine_Mariyam has the integrity to acknowledge that you proved him wrong.


I've addressed it here
Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

This document below appears to be a transcript of a hearing in which the exam administrated to the firefighters is being discussed.  Are either of you familiar with Title VII or the concept of disparate impact?  Or know whether or not this was the first time this test or a test of this type was used?
http://img.slate.com/media/1/123125/123087/2208015/2219585/Exhibit E.pdf


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was referring to the mind thought, apparently, that the United States is the only place on earth to ever have slaves or to oppress people. It has been done forever, worldwide. What does Africa being a continent have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has everything tp do with the conversation. Africa is a continent full of nations of people who are not related. You made the claim about Irish based on the belief that the Irish were slave. But you wouldn't daresay hat whites sold each other into slavery. You will be able to say the English sold the Irish into slavery and then claim not all whites did hat. But you can't do that for Africa. A Nigerian may have sold a person from Ghana and that's how they saw it.  However at same time whites bought  them. And even worse, you don't want to admit was how whites would arm one tribe so they could win a conflict then pay them for their captives.
> 
> You live in he US so the excuse you started off this post with just doesn't cut it..It doesn't matter that slaves have been owned forever, slavery has been wrong forever. No other slavery in history was the chattel slavery we had here. People  could actually work their way out of slavery in past societies. Finally the cowardice of those like you is apparent when you continue to avoid discussing what happed after slavery ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent avoided anything. Yes, slavery is and always has been wrong. You do not know the conditions of slavery everywhere in the world throughout history, i am sure slaves endured horrific conditions. You call me coward, lol you toss out insults without considering their meanings. You live in the US too, not a slave, move on
Click to expand...


I'm not moving anywhere. YOU, will face the 100 years after slavery that you are too scared to discuss.

When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.

_Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _

_•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _

_•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _

_•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _

_•Public facilities were segregated _

_•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _

And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things.* Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have occurred and continue to occur.

The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.

That law existed in schools until 1954 by written decree and even after the Brown case whites school districts refused to follow the law until well in the 1970's. Plessy was socially practiced until 1965 by written law but even after the Civil Rights Act, there were whites who refused to follow the law until into the mid to late 1980s. But cowards want to talk about slavery like that's the end of it all.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but not every disadvantage is caused by racism. Not every job denied is caused by racism, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try telling that to all of the white people who honestly believe that "unqualified" black people are taking jobs away from "eminently more qualified white people" due to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that
Click to expand...


You believe that because you have said it yourself. Why do you oppose Affirmative Action Molly? Explain that to NewsVine.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was referring to the mind thought, apparently, that the United States is the only place on earth to ever have slaves or to oppress people. It has been done forever, worldwide. What does Africa being a continent have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has everything tp do with the conversation. Africa is a continent full of nations of people who are not related. You made the claim about Irish based on the belief that the Irish were slave. But you wouldn't daresay hat whites sold each other into slavery. You will be able to say the English sold the Irish into slavery and then claim not all whites did hat. But you can't do that for Africa. A Nigerian may have sold a person from Ghana and that's how they saw it.  However at same time whites bought  them. And even worse, you don't want to admit was how whites would arm one tribe so they could win a conflict then pay them for their captives.
> 
> You live in he US so the excuse you started off this post with just doesn't cut it..It doesn't matter that slaves have been owned forever, slavery has been wrong forever. No other slavery in history was the chattel slavery we had here. People  could actually work their way out of slavery in past societies. Finally the cowardice of those like you is apparent when you continue to avoid discussing what happed after slavery ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent avoided anything. Yes, slavery is and always has been wrong. You do not know the conditions of slavery everywhere in the world throughout history, i am sure slaves endured horrific conditions. You call me coward, lol you toss out insults without considering their meanings. You live in the US too, not a slave, move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not moving anywhere. YOU, will face the 100 years after slavery that you are too scared to discuss.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _
> 
> _•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _
> 
> _•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _
> 
> _•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _
> 
> _•Public facilities were segregated _
> 
> _•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things.* Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have occurred and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> That law existed in schools until 1954 by written decree and even after the Brown case whites school districts refused to follow the law until well in the 1970's. Plessy was socially practiced until 1965 by written law but even after the Civil Rights Act, there were whites who refused to follow the law until into the mid to late 1980s. But cowards want to talk about slavery like that's the end of it all.
Click to expand...

This was so very well written, thank you so much.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> My post was referring to the mind thought, apparently, that the United States is the only place on earth to ever have slaves or to oppress people. It has been done forever, worldwide. What does Africa being a continent have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has everything tp do with the conversation. Africa is a continent full of nations of people who are not related. You made the claim about Irish based on the belief that the Irish were slave. But you wouldn't daresay hat whites sold each other into slavery. You will be able to say the English sold the Irish into slavery and then claim not all whites did hat. But you can't do that for Africa. A Nigerian may have sold a person from Ghana and that's how they saw it.  However at same time whites bought  them. And even worse, you don't want to admit was how whites would arm one tribe so they could win a conflict then pay them for their captives.
> 
> You live in he US so the excuse you started off this post with just doesn't cut it..It doesn't matter that slaves have been owned forever, slavery has been wrong forever. No other slavery in history was the chattel slavery we had here. People  could actually work their way out of slavery in past societies. Finally the cowardice of those like you is apparent when you continue to avoid discussing what happed after slavery ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent avoided anything. Yes, slavery is and always has been wrong. You do not know the conditions of slavery everywhere in the world throughout history, i am sure slaves endured horrific conditions. You call me coward, lol you toss out insults without considering their meanings. You live in the US too, not a slave, move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not moving anywhere. YOU, will face the 100 years after slavery that you are too scared to discuss.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _
> 
> _•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _
> 
> _•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _
> 
> _•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _
> 
> _•Public facilities were segregated _
> 
> _•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things.* Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have occurred and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> That law existed in schools until 1954 by written decree and even after the Brown case whites school districts refused to follow the law until well in the 1970's. Plessy was socially practiced until 1965 by written law but even after the Civil Rights Act, there were whites who refused to follow the law until into the mid to late 1980s. But cowards want to talk about slavery like that's the end of it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was so very well written, thank you so much.
Click to expand...


Thank you very much for the compliment.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it's racist to ask for a month for your own color/race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
Click to expand...

So how much reparations $$$ would you be happy with?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So can we ask for a specific month? How about some White Music Awards? You down with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
Click to expand...

If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.
> 
> If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.
> 
> You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?
Click to expand...

Because you're living in the past. These days, blacks are more outwardly racist than any other race, and the rest of us let them get away with it. See how nice we are?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.
> 
> .


Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
Click to expand...

Canada wouldn't do that, they are a civilized country. 


Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?


Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
Click to expand...

You need help. China isn't dominated by it. Neither is Canada. Too many other countries to name, including pretty near all of Africa, if not all of it...


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have that already. It's called the American Music Awards, and you got the Country Music awards. You have 11 months of white history. You are talking stupid. And this is what I think of your ignorance
> 
> *I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?
> 
> Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.
> 
> Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded.
> *
> Stop crying son, whites have those things already.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.
Click to expand...


Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anyone of these boards complaining of what blacks have today.
> 
> Nor, any hint that anyone doesn't want blacks to have "ANYTHING of their own"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?
> 
> If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.
> 
> However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.
> 
> So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did go back.
> 
> Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that.
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> 
> You really need to face that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?
Click to expand...



Blacks participating.


Disproving the nonsense that they are not.



Or that whites don't want them too.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.
> 
> If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.
> 
> You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're living in the past. These days, blacks are more outwardly racist than any other race, and the rest of us let them get away with it. See how nice we are?
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help. China isn't dominated by it. Neither is Canada. Too many other countries to name, including pretty near all of Africa, if not all of it...
Click to expand...


You don't know what a molecule is.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it huh?  You have Taz on ignore?
> 
> If you go back to around page 30 which is roughly where I came into the conversation, they're complaining about black people having black music awards, black history month, Black Lives Matter, etc. while in other on-line conversations I've heard them complain about (as previously stated) the NAACP, Black Entertainment TV (BET), black beauty pageants, just a to name a few that I can readily remember.
> 
> However there are lots of professional organizations that are never mentioned maybe because they're just not aware of them, they'd probably be complaining them too if they knew about them.
> 
> So yeah, if they don't want black people to participate in their organization or activities yet still complain when black people organize their own it makes them look like they don't want black people to have anything of their own.  Why would they even care about what any of us own or participate in or associate with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did go back.
> 
> Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that.
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> 
> You really need to face that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks participating.
> 
> 
> Disproving the nonsense that they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that whites don't want them too.
Click to expand...


It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
Click to expand...



There were no issues with the exam.


The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.

The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.

Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'd better go flush you down the toilet.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada wouldn't do that, they are a civilized country.
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
Click to expand...


How many people are you going to ask that stupid ass question? NewsVine is an American. If you don't like blacks being here and calling out you racists, move back to Europe.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
Click to expand...

Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
You would be surprise. 
I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
Click to expand...


Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have won AMAs and CMAs. As for White History Month, there is none. Time to change your diaper, looks like it's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.
Click to expand...

See? You're way too angry to be a successful as you claim, because if you were an intelligent successful person, you'd be able to discuss matters in a calm rational way.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.
> 
> If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.
> 
> You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're living in the past. These days, blacks are more outwardly racist than any other race, and the rest of us let them get away with it. See how nice we are?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Exactly my point, only a tiny minority are like those people. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
Click to expand...


Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help. China isn't dominated by it. Neither is Canada. Too many other countries to name, including pretty near all of Africa, if not all of it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a molecule is.
Click to expand...

So the molecules of air inside your lungs are dominated by white supremacy? Must be hard for you to breathe.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd better go flush you down the toilet.
Click to expand...

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months are white history month. I believe we'll get reparations before you get white history month. Most whites are not culturally incompetent idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See? You're way too angry to be a successful as you claim, because if you were an intelligent successful person, you'd be able to discuss matters in a calm rational way.
Click to expand...


Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being racist when you protest kinda defeats the purpose, but you all are too dim to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your own advice and do a dictionary look-up
> 
> *racist *[rey-sist]
> noun
> 1.  a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group *is superior* or that a particular racial group *is inferior* to the others.​Every time a white person complains about anything that is "for" black people, even under circumstances where this was the only way for black people to participate in similar activities as whites that they were oftentimes* legally* excluded from, this is what they fail to consider - that racism isn't just being for or against a particular race, but _the inherent belief in the superiority of one's own race and the inferiority of those not of one's own race._
> 
> The United States of America passed legislation that placed the _*rights *_of people of African descent (free or slave as long as they were black it made no difference) on a lower level than those of white people <----- This is racism, written into law and then woven into the fabric of society.  This is what is meant by institutional racism.
> 
> If a crime committed against a black person is not considered a crime but the same crime committed against a white person is considered a crime <-------- This is racism.
> 
> You're using words without having any understanding of their meaning and no understanding of the context of the discussion.  Are there any laws that place black people in a position of authority over white people in society solely due to their race?  Because if not how could you or anyone else possibly arrive at the conclusion that black people are more racists than whites when our country was founded upon the racist beliefs that whites were superior to blacks and blacks were meant to be subservient to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're living in the past. These days, blacks are more outwardly racist than any other race, and the rest of us let them get away with it. See how nice we are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my point, only a tiny minority are like those people. Thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...







You are one of those people.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.......I'm seein' you with a Styrofoam cup, movin' through the subway cars.
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See? You're way too angry to be a successful as you claim, because if you were an intelligent successful person, you'd be able to discuss matters in a calm rational way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time.
Click to expand...

You're still angry. Try to calm down, then you can pass as a normal person.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd better go flush you down the toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
Click to expand...


And what have I conceded to?  Calling you a clump of shit that came out my ass?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd better go flush you down the toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I conceded to?  Calling you a clump of shit that came out my ass?
Click to expand...

You couldn't refute my answer of Obama except with your usual angry schoolyard blather.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing myself in the house I own, watching the NBA playoffs while posting with a nice bottle of green tea to sip on. And I work for myself.
> 
> In short, I've done better than you, am well educated and am calling scum like you out on your racism. So be quiet because you claim  be Asian and I suspect you are Japanese. That means you got reparations. So I guess your plastic cup makes you better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See? You're way too angry to be a successful as you claim, because if you were an intelligent successful person, you'd be able to discuss matters in a calm rational way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still angry. Try to calm down, then you can pass as a normal person.
Click to expand...


Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were successful, you wouldn't be so angry all the time. Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See? You're way too angry to be a successful as you claim, because if you were an intelligent successful person, you'd be able to discuss matters in a calm rational way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still angry. Try to calm down, then you can pass as a normal person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time
Click to expand...

You're on TILT!!!!


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? And I think that you need to read and understand what has been said here. The question has been asked are there any laws that place black peopl in a position of authority over white people. You can't find one. I'm sure you'll make the claim about affirmative action, but AA doesn't do that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd better go flush you down the toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I conceded to?  Calling you a clump of shit that came out my ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't refute my answer of Obama except with your usual angry schoolyard blather.
Click to expand...


The schoolyard blather stated with you telling me to change my diaper punk.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for peopl of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys cab be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> See? You're way too angry to be a successful as you claim, because if you were an intelligent successful person, you'd be able to discuss matters in a calm rational way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still angry. Try to calm down, then you can pass as a normal person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on TILT!!!!
Click to expand...


Nope, I just choose not to waste my time so you'll just get the same post until I feel like saying something different.

Since you are not around me at any time during my day, this assumption you make shows how you have been race baited and pimped to believe that it is wrong for people of color to be angry abut the  way we have been treated. That somehow if we are actually mad then we must be failing. But you guys can be as mad as you want about things you imagine.  I've done better than you have in life. I don't know what you think successful is, but you are an example of human failure. Because you are the one here crying about what you imagine whites don't have. You have not touched rational or intelligent at any time


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, now go change your diaper, it's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd better go flush you down the toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I conceded to?  Calling you a clump of shit that came out my ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't refute my answer of Obama except with your usual angry schoolyard blather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The schoolyard blather stated with you telling me to change my diaper punk.
Click to expand...

And your concession on the Obama answer is duly noted.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> You need help. China isn't dominated by it. Neither is Canada. Too many other countries to name, including pretty near all of Africa, if not all of it...


You can't name 1 non-white country that can't be dominated thru trade sanctions & military force by white nations?

So why was Britain sending it's war ships to Beijing last month ?






Why did US send 1,000s of extra Marines to East Asia to counter China ?






And if china is so successful then can you explain according to the LA Times a few years go they did a piece on the long duration of unemployment faced by Asian Americans ?

Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the chinese ?

And if china is so great then why aren't you demanding for a massive increase in immigration from China ? Why not flood the borders, since we could all benefit from a little more Chinese genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let chinese managers take their place?

Chinese education does not translate into greater financial success nor job security (as I have shown).

Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the Chinese ?

Even Ivy League’s admissions. They (white supremacist) reject Asian applicants with higher GPAs and SATs than white students because they do not want more than 15% of the student body to be Chinese.

Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the Chinese ?

They do not want a c.h.i.n.k.s and g.o.oks making big bucks on Wall Street. They want a white boy to make big bucks on Wall Street, because of course, only white men are suitable for any big job. Right ?

The "_Chinese are great_" argument falls apart once you look at the massive poverty that exits in China. If intelligence is the prerequisite for economic achievement then the rates of poverty wouldn’t be as high as they are.

What raises people out of poverty are access to capital and unhindered markets. China’s move towards a form of capitalism has raised millions out of poverty even though their are still 82 million Chinese living in poverty.

The reasons why people think China and Chinese people do well, it must be black people's fault is not the lack of Black entrepreneurship but rather the resistance of banks to do loans, the underlying systemic racism within the U.S. If people have access to markets and capital that provides a path for upward mobility.

The higher up the color coded racial hierarchy you go, the more access to capital is available. It is White supremacy that has put Asians near the top of the hierarchy as “model minorities” since the civil rights era.


----------



## PoliticalChic

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted to end
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should hang your empty head in utter shame. I will start with Jim Crow first.
> 
> Even though the SOUTHERN democratic party right after slavery ushered in Jim Crow Laws, the common misconception and outright lie that wingnuts like you tell, is that republicans were MORE instrumental in ending it
> 
> If you take into account the geographical  distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less  supportive to bring about its end.
> 
> Secondly, what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics. Today's Republican ideals are not what they were when led the confederacy. Even you should know that
> I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw0rPAqBKo3WyqcG8-ynHKn2&ampcf=1
> 
> In the meantime there is some factual information here about more current times, than the era of the confederacy
> Get off your knees..
Click to expand...



1. 'If you take into account the geographical distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less supportive to bring about its end.'

A lie.

·        Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills.

·        Though both the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965 were signed into law under Democrat President, Lyndon Johnson, it was the Republicans in Congress who made it possible in both cases – not to overlook the fact that the heart of both bills came from the work of Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower.

·        In the 108th Congress, when Republicans proposed a permanent extension of the 1965 Voting Rights Act, it was opposed by the Congressional Black Caucus (composed only of Democrats).
·        http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/


----------



## PoliticalChic

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted to end
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should hang your empty head in utter shame. I will start with Jim Crow first.
> 
> Even though the SOUTHERN democratic party right after slavery ushered in Jim Crow Laws, the common misconception and outright lie that wingnuts like you tell, is that republicans were MORE instrumental in ending it
> 
> If you take into account the geographical  distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less  supportive to bring about its end.
> 
> Secondly, what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics. Today's Republican ideals are not what they were when led the confederacy. Even you should know that
> I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw0rPAqBKo3WyqcG8-ynHKn2&ampcf=1
> 
> In the meantime there is some factual information here about more current times, than the era of the confederacy
> Get off your knees..
Click to expand...



"what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics."

1. "Jefferson Davis became a staunch states’ rights* Democrat and champion of the unrestricted expansion of slavery *into the territories. "
Jefferson Davis - American Civil War - HISTORY.com


2. Democrat Bill Clinton, the personification of the modern Democrat Party, has been a life-long racist.

I dare you to challenge me on that fact.


----------



## PoliticalChic

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted to end
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan's mission now is to promote the white race, which is what BLM does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should hang your empty head in utter shame. I will start with Jim Crow first.
> 
> Even though the SOUTHERN democratic party right after slavery ushered in Jim Crow Laws, the common misconception and outright lie that wingnuts like you tell, is that republicans were MORE instrumental in ending it
> 
> If you take into account the geographical  distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less  supportive to bring about its end.
> 
> Secondly, what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics. Today's Republican ideals are not what they were when led the confederacy. Even you should know that
> I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw0rPAqBKo3WyqcG8-ynHKn2&ampcf=1
> 
> In the meantime there is some factual information here about more current times, than the era of the confederacy
> Get off your knees..
Click to expand...




"I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment."


That would be your mistake......I will destroy you on every item.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to his use of vulgarity....something I never have to resort to, as I am always right.
> 
> There is no truth in either his nor your posts, nor is there any institutional racism, in the USofA.
> 
> Blacks have the very same opportunities that every American has, and your hand wringing and carping has no bearing on the truth.
> 
> As has been documented in the thread, in many cases blacks have special advantages that no other group has.
> 
> 
> 
> So the first tip was "as I am always right" followed by "there is no truth in either his nor your posts, nor is there any institutional racism in the USofA"
> 
> If you're always right then this should be very easy for you to do - prove us wrong and please list the special advantages that black have that no other group has.  And don't forget to cite the legislation that authorizes and or grants these special advantages.
> 
> Take your time, however I can generally produce documentation to support my statements within an hour.  Surely you can do better than that?
Click to expand...



"...prove us wrong...."

I did.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need help. China isn't dominated by it. Neither is Canada. Too many other countries to name, including pretty near all of Africa, if not all of it...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't name 1 non-white country that can't be dominated thru trade sanctions & military force by white nations?
> 
> So why was Britain sending it's war ships to Beijing last month ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did US send 1,000s of extra Marines to East Asia to counter China ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if china is so successful then can you explain according to the LA Times a few years go they did a piece on the long duration of unemployment faced by Asian Americans ?
> 
> Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the chinese ?
> 
> And if china is so great then why aren't you demanding for a massive increase in immigration from China ? Why not flood the borders, since we could all benefit from a little more Chinese genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let chinese managers take their place?
> 
> Chinese education does not translate into greater financial success nor job security (as I have shown).
> 
> Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the Chinese ?
> 
> Even Ivy League’s admissions. They (white supremacist) reject Asian applicants with higher GPAs and SATs than white students because they do not want more than 15% of the student body to be Chinese.
> 
> Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the Chinese ?
> 
> They do not want a c.h.i.n.k.s and g.o.oks making big bucks on Wall Street. They want a white boy to make big bucks on Wall Street, because of course, only white men are suitable for any big job. Right ?
> 
> The "_Chinese are great_" argument falls apart once you look at the massive poverty that exits in China. If intelligence is the prerequisite for economic achievement then the rates of poverty wouldn’t be as high as they are.
> 
> What raises people out of poverty are access to capital and unhindered markets. China’s move towards a form of capitalism has raised millions out of poverty even though their are still 82 million Chinese living in poverty.
> 
> The reasons why people think China and Chinese people do well, it must be black people's fault is not the lack of Black entrepreneurship but rather the resistance of banks to do loans, the underlying systemic racism within the U.S. If people have access to markets and capital that provides a path for upward mobility.
> 
> The higher up the color coded racial hierarchy you go, the more access to capital is available. It is White supremacy that has put Asians near the top of the hierarchy as “model minorities” since the civil rights era.
Click to expand...

The Chinese have their shit together, Blacks should try that.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The Chinese have their "shit" together?   You like human oppression that much?

That this commercial could even be aired says a lot about China....
But not to worry, now that China is a full blown dictatorship....a cleansing can really take place now.   Xi will "Clean" up China...take it back to it's "roots"....which most likely won't include blacks OR foreigners.  And with nearly 200 million face recognition cameras on every street corner, finding them will be a breeze.   Yeah, China sure has it's shit together.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

PoliticalChic said:


> "...prove us wrong...."
> 
> I did.



Of course, you are correct about the Clintons.  Both Bill and Hillary hate blacks...yet they've been able to manipulate them (with the medias help) and trick them into supporting them.   Most of the racists blacks on this site worship the Clintons and call Trump the racist yet the Clintons have a FAR more PROVABLE racist history.

It's sad to see so much glaring willful ignorance.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need help. China isn't dominated by it. Neither is Canada. Too many other countries to name, including pretty near all of Africa, if not all of it...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't name 1 non-white country that can't be dominated thru trade sanctions & military force by white nations?
> 
> So why was Britain sending it's war ships to Beijing last month ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did US send 1,000s of extra Marines to East Asia to counter China ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if china is so successful then can you explain according to the LA Times a few years go they did a piece on the long duration of unemployment faced by Asian Americans ?
> 
> Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the chinese ?
> 
> And if china is so great then why aren't you demanding for a massive increase in immigration from China ? Why not flood the borders, since we could all benefit from a little more Chinese genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let chinese managers take their place?
> 
> Chinese education does not translate into greater financial success nor job security (as I have shown).
> 
> Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the Chinese ?
> 
> Even Ivy League’s admissions. They (white supremacist) reject Asian applicants with higher GPAs and SATs than white students because they do not want more than 15% of the student body to be Chinese.
> 
> Why is that the case if white supremacy has no effect on the Chinese ?
> 
> They do not want a c.h.i.n.k.s and g.o.oks making big bucks on Wall Street. They want a white boy to make big bucks on Wall Street, because of course, only white men are suitable for any big job. Right ?
> 
> The "_Chinese are great_" argument falls apart once you look at the massive poverty that exits in China. If intelligence is the prerequisite for economic achievement then the rates of poverty wouldn’t be as high as they are.
> 
> What raises people out of poverty are access to capital and unhindered markets. China’s move towards a form of capitalism has raised millions out of poverty even though their are still 82 million Chinese living in poverty.
> 
> The reasons why people think China and Chinese people do well, it must be black people's fault is not the lack of Black entrepreneurship but rather the resistance of banks to do loans, the underlying systemic racism within the U.S. If people have access to markets and capital that provides a path for upward mobility.
> 
> The higher up the color coded racial hierarchy you go, the more access to capital is available. It is White supremacy that has put Asians near the top of the hierarchy as “model minorities” since the civil rights era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese have their shit together, Blacks should try that.
Click to expand...


LOL!


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...prove us wrong...."
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct about the Clintons.  Both Bill and Hillary hate blacks...yet they've been able to manipulate them (with the medias help) and trick them into supporting them.   Most of the racists blacks on this site worship the Clintons and call Trump the racist yet the Clintons have a FAR more PROVABLE racist history.
> 
> It's sad to see so much glaring willful ignorance.
Click to expand...


Show us this provable racist history since Hillary began her career working with Miriam Edelman.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> Show us this provable racist history since Hillary began her career working with Miriam Edelman.



See?  You are not willing to help yourself!   Why haven't YOU found it for yourself LONG AGO????
THAT'S THE QUESTION.
Point proven.

If you weren't so gullible, you'd at least go looking for the evidence.   It's not hard to find.

Hillary has publicly called blacks thieves and "Super-Predators"...but you'd deny it even if I posted links for you...because you're a Plantation dweller and like it.   It helps your cause of hating even if it's wrong.  Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. could easily have taken the bait and been a hater...but he was too intelligent for that.  He successfully got the support of millions of whites by not alienating them even though political powers tried to get him to hate.

Bill has openly admitted he's a hard core racist.   Everything he's ever done that appears otherwise just shows how savvy a politician he is and how much he needs to keep blacks fooled.

I don't "Trust" ANY politicians....The Clintons, Trump or otherwise.
I do due diligence research before I make conclusions, ignoring what the media says COMPLETELY.  Noone makes up my mind for me....I make up my own mind after reading as much fact as I can can and hearing ALL sides.

So many people hear it on ABC or NBC and just take that as fact when it isn't.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted to end
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan is the same old Klan. They are white supremacists. They've just taken their idiocy to the internet where they find fools like you to recruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the military arm of the Democrat Party....the KKK????
> 
> The oldest racist organization in America.....the Democrat Party.
> 
> They 'recruit' black folks who don't know their history.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism" by you right wing screwballs has been told thousands of times in forums all over the Internet, and always leads back to the Democratic party of the post civil war era.
> 
> I've lived and seen more real history than you have experienced in your short spoonfed, pampered existence.
> 
> Now, get off your knees. Mama San.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "This same old tired old recycled lie about "Democrats  being the  party of racism"
> 
> You didn't know??????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the subject...and you should take notes:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress.
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu.
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....what sort of moron would support that?????
> 
> 
> Raise  your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should hang your empty head in utter shame. I will start with Jim Crow first.
> 
> Even though the SOUTHERN democratic party right after slavery ushered in Jim Crow Laws, the common misconception and outright lie that wingnuts like you tell, is that republicans were MORE instrumental in ending it
> 
> If you take into account the geographical  distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less  supportive to bring about its end.
> 
> Secondly, what bearing does Jefferson Davis have on today's politics. Today's Republican ideals are not what they were when led the confederacy. Even you should know that
> I will revisit the rest of your silliness when I want some more entertainment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw0rPAqBKo3WyqcG8-ynHKn2&ampcf=1
> 
> In the meantime there is some factual information here about more current times, than the era of the confederacy
> Get off your knees..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 'If you take into account the geographical distribution of votes to END Jim Crow, Republicans were less supportive to bring about its end.'
> 
> A lie.
> 
> ·        Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills.
> 
> ·        Though both the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965 were signed into law under Democrat President, Lyndon Johnson, it was the Republicans in Congress who made it possible in both cases – not to overlook the fact that the heart of both bills came from the work of Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower.
> 
> ·        In the 108th Congress, when Republicans proposed a permanent extension of the 1965 Voting Rights Act, it was opposed by the Congressional Black Caucus (composed only of Democrats).
> ·        http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/
Click to expand...


Maybe you produce this phantom extension of the voting rights act the CBC supposedly opposed.

*List of acts of the 108th United States Congress*

List of acts of the 108th United States Congress - Wikipedia

*This happened in the 109th congress:*

Congress reconsidered the Act in 2006 as the special provisions were due to expire in 2007. Civil rights organizations advocated for the renewal and strengthening of the special provisions.[32]:206 As a matter of principle, Democrats generally supported renewing the special provisions. *However, the Republican Party controlled both chambers of Congress and the presidency, and many Republicans considered the preclearance requirement an affront to **states' rights** and the principle of **color-blindness**.**[11]**:180 Furthermore, **conservatives** believed that the primary beneficiaries of the special provisions were African Americans, who overwhelmingly and increasingly voted for Democratic Party candidates.**[32]**:207 However, Republicans were receiving increasing support from some language minority groups, particularly Hispanics and Asian Americans, and they did not wish to risk losing that support by refusing to reauthorize the special provisions.**[32]**:208* Republicans also recognized that the Act often helped Republican candidates win by requiring jurisdictions to pack Democratic-leaning racial minorities into few electoral districts. In addition, House Judiciary Committee Chair Jim Sensenbrenner (R-WI) had a strong desire to reauthorize the special provisions, and he led an early effort to pass a reauthorization bill before his chairmanship expired at the end of 2006. Thus, a consensus in favor of reauthorizing the special provisions emerged early in the legislative process.[11]:180–181

In 2005, the House Judiciary Subcommittee on the Constitution began holding hearings on amending the Voting Rights Act. Few witnesses at the hearings testified against reauthorizing the special provisions, and the committee focused primarily on assembling evidence of discrimination in voting.[11]:181–182 Congress's evidentiary record of voting discrimination was viewed as particularly important because Congress believed that according to the Supreme Court case _Boerne v. Flores_ (1997) and its progeny, Congress needed to demonstrate that legislation passed to enforce the Reconstruction Amendments was "congruent and proportional" to remedying or preventing constitutional violations. To make this showing, the committee needed to assemble evidence to demonstrate that the special provisions were generally successful in combating racial discrimination in voting, but not so successful as to no longer be necessary. Given the uncertainty surrounding the congruence and proportionality standard, political constraints, and the Supreme Court previously having upheld the special provisions as constitutional, the committee decided to reauthorize the special provisions without amending the coverage formula.[11]:192–194 The committee ultimately included in the record four types of evidence to support this reauthorization: statistics showing rates of minority voter registration, turnout, and elective officeholding in covered versus non-covered jurisdictions; statistics showing the behavior of covered jurisdictions and the Department of Justice in the preclearance process; instances of voting discrimination in covered jurisdictions; and data comparing successful Section 2 litigation in covered versus non-covered jurisdictions.[11]:195

On May 2, 2006, Representative Sensenbrenner introduced the Fannie Lou Hamer, Rosa Parks, and Coretta Scott King Voting Rights Act Reauthorization and Amendments Act of 2006.[33][34] The bill proposed to extend the special provisions by 25 years and keep the coverage formula unchanged. The bill also proposed to amend the Act to overturn two recent Supreme Court cases: _Reno v. Bossier Parish School Board_ (2000),[9] which interpreted Section 5 to prohibit voting changes that were enacted or maintained for a "retrogressive" purpose instead of any discriminatory purpose, and _Georgia v. Ashcroft_ (2003),[10] which established a broader test for determining whether a redistricting plan had an impermissible effect under Section 5 than assessing only whether a minority group could elect its preferred candidates.[11]:207–208 While passage of the bill was virtually certain, a few Republican lawmakers attempted to amend the bill on the House floor. One group of legislators, led by Congressman Lynn Westmoreland (R–GA), argued that the reauthorization unfairly targeted certain jurisdictions for long-past discrimination.[35][36] Another group of 80 legislators signed a letter originated by Congressman Steve King (R–IA) arguing that the Act's bilingual election requirements constituted costly unfunded mandates.[37] All proposed amendments to the bill failed, though three received the support of a majority of the Republican caucus. Following the defeat of these amendments, the House passed the bill on July 13, 2006 by a 390-33 vote.[34] Notably, this tally included many Republicans who had previously voted in favor of the failed amendments

Amendments to the Voting Rights Act of 1965 - Wikipedia

This is why children should not be home schooled.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Yes, Blacks are generally more racist, both in person, and online I've found a lot more Blacks are obsessive over race, and even racial stereotypes.....


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us this provable racist history since Hillary began her career working with Miriam Edelman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  You are not willing to help yourself!   Why haven't YOU found it for yourself LONG AGO????
> THAT'S THE QUESTION.
> Point proven.
> 
> If you weren't so gullible, you'd at least go looking for the evidence.   It's not hard to find.
> 
> Hillary has publicly called blacks thieves and "Super-Predators"...but you'd deny it even if I posted links for you...because you're a Plantation dweller and like it.   It helps your cause of hating even if it's wrong.
> 
> Bill has openly admitted he's a hard core racist.   Everything he's ever done that appears otherwise just shows how savvy a politician he is and how much he needs to keep blacks fooled.
> 
> I don't "Trust" ANY politicians....The Clintons, Trump or otherwise.
> I do due diligence research before I make conclusions, ignoring what the media says COMPLETELY.  Noone makes up my mind for me....I make up my own mind after reading as much fact as I can can and hearing ALL sides.
> 
> So many people hear it on ABC or NBC and just take that as fact when it isn't.
Click to expand...


Apparently you didn't do any due diligence here.

*1996: Hillary Clinton on "superpredators*


So you show me where she said black kids are super predators. She spoke about getting gangs everywhere. And there were plenty of white gangs out there then as they are now..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters don't believe it to be true that Africans sold their own into slavery. Although it was wrong, slavery was legal and was worldwide throughout history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware of the fact that Africa is a continent not a country?  That just because two people are black doesn't mean they are kin - they may be from different countries or even tribes within the same country that does not mean that just because they're both black that they're the same.
> 
> If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?
> 
> And the fact that chattel slavery was ever legal in this country is much more of a commentary of the people who participated in and allowed it than on the people enslaved.  It was not "wrong", it was a heinous and sadistic institution that laid the foundation for the treatment of people of African descent that continues to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada wouldn't do that, they are a civilized country.
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people are you going to ask that stupid ass question? NewsVine is an American. If you don't like blacks being here and calling out you racists, move back to Europe.
Click to expand...


I'd gladly move back to Europe, if Europe could deport all of it's "Third World peoples".


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

You can't see what you're saying.

So, what you're saying here is that you want and demand SPECIAL rights for a select group of Americans YOU happen to agree with.

I say many laws passed in the 40's, 50's and 60's are no longer appropriate.
Times HAVE changed.

You are obviously too racist to see that things like affirmative action today hurt as many people as it helps.

Because you believe America will always be a racist nation, you will always think that anything that does not give you and your kind SPECIAL RIGHTS and PRIVILEGES is therefore racist.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2...

How many white friends do you have?
Do you have immediate family members who married someone white?

Just curious

I have as many black friends as I do white.
Not surprisingly, my black friends are not racist like you seem to be.

I agree there are racist white people and there are also racist black people.
Something tells me you would say half the previous sentence is impossible.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
Click to expand...


LOL, yeah those White supremacists who support mass immigration from the Third-World into White nations, uh-huh, sure.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
Click to expand...

No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every hear of affirmative action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Whites are the prime benefactor of AA. So what rights are whites stripped of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! AA was implemented because no one else got equal treatment. Whites have not been stripped of equal treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have. Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions. You know that. We've covered it repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Why you lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you can't discuss legacy points. Nor can you discuss the fact that whites are the majority of students in Ivy League Schools. You also seem unable to mention there are 8 Ivy League schools but about 5,000 universities in this nation. Most except HBCU's are majority white. So whites have not been stripped of a damned thing.
Click to expand...


Someone still can't grasp proportions, this is still a majority White country.

When you look at the stats, no not only are Whites point blank slightly under-represented due to Asian over-representation, however, when you look at White Christians, or non-Jewish Whites, then  White Christians are vastly under-represented at Yale, where Jews make up about half the White population.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You can't see what you're saying.
> 
> So, what you're saying here is that you want and demand SPECIAL rights for a select group of Americans YOU happen to agree with.
> 
> I say many laws passed in the 40's, 50's and 60's are no longer appropriate.
> Times HAVE changed.
> 
> You are obviously too racist to see that things like affirmative action today hurt as many people as it helps.
> 
> Because you believe America will always be a racist nation, you will always think that anything that does not give you and your kind SPECIAL RIGHTS and PRIVILEGES is therefore racist.



Who are you talking to? AA hasn't hurt anyone and it's here because whites denied rights to everyone else and given what we see now if not for AA whites still would be doing the same thing.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
Click to expand...

Civil Rights like illegal search and seizure? Rights like freedom of speech? The right to bear arms?
Fuck you. Whites have been screwed out of these rights on a regular basis.
Do you even know the definition of a civil right?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
Click to expand...


That can't be true because we were head for a depression when Obama took office but despite what you say that didn't happen.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil Rights like illegal search and seizure? Rights like freedom of speech? The right to bear arms?
> Fuck you. Whites have been screwed out of these rights on a regular basis.
> Do you even know the definition of a civil right?
Click to expand...


Whites have been denied of none of those things.

I know what a civil right is and it's not what your imagination makes up.


----------



## Geaux4it

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
Click to expand...


*^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> Whites have been denied of none of those things.
> I know what a civil right is and it's not what your imagination makes up.



In your mind, there's not a single black owned business in America that has ever discriminated against a white person.

In your mind, ONLY whites ARE CAPABLE OF RACISM.    You are a lost cause.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*IM2...*

*How many white friends do you have?   Without lying.*

*How many immediate family members are married to a white person?*

*You avoid this question.   Why?*


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2...
> 
> How many white friends do you have?
> Do you have immediate family members who married someone white?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> I have as many black friends as I do white.
> Not surprisingly, my black friends are not racist like you seem to be.
> 
> I agree there are racist white people and there are also racist black people.
> Something tells me you would say half the previous sentence is impossible.



I'm not racist. You cannot quote one racist line from what I have said. I know many whites.

I'll just say this to your last sentence, whites like you spend far too long looking for false equivalences instead evaluating the effects caused because of the history of past and continuing white racism.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been denied of none of those things.
> I know what a civil right is and it's not what your imagination makes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind, there's not a single black owned business in America that has ever discriminated against a white person.
> 
> In your mind, ONLY whites ARE CAPABLE OF RACISM.    You are a lost cause.
Click to expand...


In my mind the majority of black owned businesses are sole proprietorships that mainly have family members working because they can't afford to employ. You are a person very uninformed about these things trying to argue with someone who s highly informed.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *IM2...*
> 
> *How many white friends do you have?   Without lying.*
> 
> *How many immediate family members are married to a white person?*
> 
> *You avoid this question.   Why?*



I'm not racist. You cannot quote one racist line from what I have said. *I know many whites.*

I'm not asking you for a numerical count of your black friends and am not asking you how many members of your family married someone black. So you got your answer and that's the answer you are going to get.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, yeah those White supremacists who support mass immigration from the Third-World into White nations, uh-huh, sure.


Look. If your going to debate. Talk like a fucking man. Instead of a coward

Say this "I don't want n.i.g.gers in Europe"

Just fking bring it instead of all this coded shit "third world countries"


----------



## Paul Essien

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *IM2...*
> *How many white friends do you have?   Without lying.*


There is one word to sum how white and black people interact....*TACKY*

The economic relationship between black and white people is tacky.
The educational relationship between black and white people is tacky.
The political relationship between black and white people is tacky.
The employment relationship between black and white people is tacky.
The health relationship between black and white people is tacky.
The religious relationship between black and white people is tacky.
The criminal justice system relationship between black and white people is tacky.
You put a bunch of white people in a room with bunch of black people and then watch how they interact......tacky....tacky....tacky

White people are products of their own whitewashed, sanitized environment. Black people have been systematically excluded from white neighborhoods. So most whites don't have blk friends.

Thus black stories rarely surface in popular culture. The history of race in high school textbooks has been boiled down to a handful of bedtime stories about Jackie Robinson and Rosa Parks.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That can't be true because we were head for a depression when Obama took office but despite what you say that didn't happen.
Click to expand...

Headed for a depression thanks to the Democratic controlled congress.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2...*
> *How many white friends do you have?   Without lying.*
> 
> 
> 
> There is one word to sum how white and black people interact....*TACKY*
> 
> The economic relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The educational relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The political relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The employment relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The health relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The religious relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The criminal justice system relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> You put a bunch of white people in a room with bunch of black people and then watch how they interact......tacky....tacky....tacky
> 
> White people are products of their own whitewashed, sanitized environment. Black people have been systematically excluded from white neighborhoods. So most whites don't have blk friends.
> 
> Thus black stories rarely surface in popular culture. The history of race in high school textbooks has been boiled down to a handful of bedtime stories about Jackie Robinson and Rosa Parks.
Click to expand...

Dude, I think you have some serious mental health issues.

Get help


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been denied of none of those things.
> I know what a civil right is and it's not what your imagination makes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind, there's not a single black owned business in America that has ever discriminated against a white person.
> 
> In your mind, ONLY whites ARE CAPABLE OF RACISM.    You are a lost cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my mind the majority of black owned businesses are sole proprietorships that mainly have family members working because they can't afford to employ. You are a person very uninformed about these things trying to argue with someone who s highly informed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and Oprah has been pushed down by the White man. She's not rich as shit. Not by white standards. She's only worth $2.8 billion.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> I'm not racist. You cannot quote one racist line from what I have said. I know many whites.
> 
> I'll just say this to your last sentence, whites like you spend far too long looking for false equivalences instead evaluating the effects caused because of the history of past and continuing white racism.



You "Know" many whites?   Like Donald Trump  for example? 

I didn't ask how many whites you "know"...I asked how many white FRIENDS you have.    

Your evasion seems to imply a clear patter of hard core racist attitudes.

Do you equally hate all the whites who fought for civil rights alongside blacks?
Would you be "friends" with any of those white people....or only say you "know" them?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> In my mind the majority of black owned businesses are sole proprietorships that mainly have family members working because they can't afford to employ. You are a person very uninformed about these things trying to argue with someone who s highly informed.



How many businesses have you OWNED ?  ( I mean LICENSED, profit making entities that advertised and sold a product or service to the public) ?

I'm absolutely certain I have FAR more experience and knowledge than you.   Even in the area of black owned businesses.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Paul Essien said:


> Look. If your going to debate. Talk like a fucking man. Instead of a coward
> Say this "I don't want n.i.g.gers in Europe"
> Just fking bring it instead of all this coded shit "third world countries"



Tell us about YOUR WHITE FRIENDS........are there any?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Paul Essien said:


> There is one word to sum how white and black people interact....*TACKY*
> 
> The economic relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The educational relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The political relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The employment relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The health relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The religious relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The criminal justice system relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> You put a bunch of white people in a room with bunch of black people and then watch how they interact......tacky....tacky....tacky
> 
> White people are products of their own whitewashed, sanitized environment. Black people have been systematically excluded from white neighborhoods. So most whites don't have blk friends.
> 
> Thus black stories rarely surface in popular culture. The history of race in high school textbooks has been boiled down to a handful of bedtime stories about Jackie Robinson and Rosa Parks.



Really?
INTELLIGENT white and black people can get beyond your racist views.  Ignorance is what holds people back.
Many even marry and have families.
But then, you would call that "tacky"

The relationship between ignorant black and whites may be "tacky"

Dr. Martin Luther King would disagree with your opinion.  He had MANY close white FRIENDS.
I know his sons....not closely, but casually.  Spent time with Dexter and Marty.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my mind the majority of black owned businesses are sole proprietorships that mainly have family members working because they can't afford to employ. You are a person very uninformed about these things trying to argue with someone who s highly informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many businesses have you OWNED ?  ( I mean LICENSED, profit making entities that advertised and sold a product or service to the public) ?
> 
> I'm absolutely certain I have FAR more experience and knowledge than you.   Even in the area of black owned businesses.
Click to expand...


Since these are not the only types of businesses that provides services to communities you apparently don't have  business experience. And I seriously doubt if you have more experience in black owned businesses.


----------



## DrLove

Rasmussen? They robo-call only land lines. IOW - old white people.

What a surprising poll!


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one word to sum how white and black people interact....*TACKY*
> 
> The economic relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The educational relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The political relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The employment relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The health relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The religious relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The criminal justice system relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> You put a bunch of white people in a room with bunch of black people and then watch how they interact......tacky....tacky....tacky
> 
> White people are products of their own whitewashed, sanitized environment. Black people have been systematically excluded from white neighborhoods. So most whites don't have blk friends.
> 
> Thus black stories rarely surface in popular culture. The history of race in high school textbooks has been boiled down to a handful of bedtime stories about Jackie Robinson and Rosa Parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> INTELLIGENT white and black people can get beyond your racist views.  Ignorance is what holds people back.
> Many even marry and have families.
> But then, you would call that "tacky"
> 
> The relationship between ignorant black and whites may be "tacky"
> 
> Dr. Martin Luther King would disagree with your opinion.  He had MANY close white FRIENDS.
> I know his sons....not closely, but casually.  Spent time with Dexter and Marty.
Click to expand...


No  Dr, King would not disagree with Essens opinion. Not had he continued to live seeing this day where whites are still doing the same things they did then but more covertly.Essen is right about much of what he said. We know MLK had white friends. So what? Did that stop him from  fighting white racism? But we also know he had many more white enemies, one which killed him. You don't know his sons, casually meeting people is not knowing them.  End the name dropping. His sons get death threats and hate from whites, so you can end your lecture. I have sat in meetings and social settings with top level people of many races. I grew up in a town that's probably 90 percent white. I have childhood friends still living who are white. This is not about us not knowing anything about whites and racism is not dead among white people. If you had the intelligence you claim, then you understand why blacks say what we do about racism. You do not seem to understand the simple reality of the statement, (to paraphrase), "for every action there is a reaction".

Whites such as yourself, not all whites, seem to think hat 241 years of continuing racism against us will produce blacks who are not angry and will just forget about how they themselves have been treated. You seem to live in a world where you think that just because you say is illegal so that means it's stopped, and you refuse to understand the distrust between the races has been created by whites. I'm sure you cannot understand how that is said, and you will fire off with the you are a racist line. Those who you call Intelligent whites who interact with blacks understand this. I've talked with powerful whites both republican and democrat who were able to tell me how blacks have been wronged, not the racism happens on both sides argument those like you present.

I’ll end this by saying what racism is not. It is not complaining about racism directed at blacks by whites. It is not the angry response to the built in disrespect of a persons humanity by the race that thinks they are superior either. It is not the animosity built up in those who have been the ones disrespected by the race that thinks they are superior. A lot of whites do not seem to understand what white racism has done and then want to quickly call racism the angry reaction, responses and animosity created by white racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah those White supremacists who support mass immigration from the Third-World into White nations, uh-huh, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. If your going to debate. Talk like a fucking man. Instead of a coward
> 
> Say this "I don't want n.i.g.gers in Europe"
> 
> Just fking bring it instead of all this coded shit "third world countries"
Click to expand...


Europe should be for Europeans, Asia should be for Asians, and Africa should be for Africans, no?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> No  Dr, King would not disagree with Essens opinion. Not had he continued to live seeing this day where whites are still doing the same things they did then but more covertly.Essen is right about much of what he said. We know MLK had white friends. So what? Did that stop him from  fighting white racism? But we also know he had many more white enemies, one which killed him. You don't know his sons, casually meeting people is not knowing them.  End the name dropping. His sons get death threats and hate from whites, so you can end your lecture. I have sat in meetings and social settings with top level people of many races. I grew up in a town that's probably 90 percent white. I have childhood friends still living who are white. This is not about us not knowing anything about whites and racism is not dead among white people. If you had the intelligence you claim, then you understand why blacks say what we do about racism. You do not seem to understand the simple reality of the statement, (to paraphrase), "for every action there is a reaction".
> 
> Whites such as yourself, not all whites, seem to think hat 241 years of continuing racism against us will produce blacks who are not angry and will just forget about how they themselves have been treated. You seem to live in a world where you think that just because you say is illegal so that means it's stopped, and you refuse to understand the distrust between the races has been created by whites. I'm sure you cannot understand how that is said, and you will fire off with the you are a racist line. Those who you call Intelligent whites who interact with blacks understand this. I've talked with powerful whites both republican and democrat who were able to tell me how blacks have been wronged, not the racism happens on both sides argument those like you present.
> 
> I’ll end this by saying what racism is not. It is not complaining about racism directed at blacks by whites. It is not the angry response to the built in disrespect of a persons humanity by the race that thinks they are superior either. It is not the animosity built up in those who have been the ones disrespected by the race that thinks they are superior. A lot of whites do not seem to understand what white racism has done and then want to quickly call racism the angry reaction, responses and animosity created by white racism.



Fighting Racism is NOT the same as fighting whites.  You are only fighting whites.
You don't see it but you are as bad a racist as the whites you hold in contempt.

I've known more than a few white people who were sickeningly racist.   I never befriended that type.
I've known as many racist blacks that were just as bad.

You keep referring to "WHITE PEOPLE", as if one size fits all.
ALL PEOPLE ARE NOT THE EXACT SAME.
Are you so extremely racist that you refuse to accept that many white people are not racist?

I have never contributed to the past events you want to continue to use to prosecute whites today.   Some deserve it, many do not.

Your thinking that ALL WHITES must pay for events that occurred long before their conception is misguided.  I owe you nothing.   Noone does.

Drop the entitlement mentality.   Leave the 19th century already.

And btw....generally speaking, intelligent black people are much less likely to buy into your extremist views, fortunately.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one word to sum how white and black people interact....*TACKY*
> 
> The economic relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The educational relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The political relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The employment relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The health relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The religious relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> The criminal justice system relationship between black and white people is tacky.
> You put a bunch of white people in a room with bunch of black people and then watch how they interact......tacky....tacky....tacky
> 
> White people are products of their own whitewashed, sanitized environment. Black people have been systematically excluded from white neighborhoods. So most whites don't have blk friends.
> 
> Thus black stories rarely surface in popular culture. The history of race in high school textbooks has been boiled down to a handful of bedtime stories about Jackie Robinson and Rosa Parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> INTELLIGENT white and black people can get beyond your racist views.  Ignorance is what holds people back.
> Many even marry and have families.
> But then, you would call that "tacky"
> 
> The relationship between ignorant black and whites may be "tacky"
> 
> Dr. Martin Luther King would disagree with your opinion.  He had MANY close white FRIENDS.
> I know his sons....not closely, but casually.  Spent time with Dexter and Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites such as yourself, not all whites, seem to think hat 241 years of continuing racism against us will produce blacks who are not angry and will just forget about how they themselves have been treated. You seem to live in a world where you think that just because you say is illegal so that means it's stopped, and you refuse to understand the distrust between the races has been created by whites. I'm sure you cannot understand how that is said, and you will fire off with the you are a racist line. Those who you call Intelligent whites who interact with blacks understand this. I've talked with powerful whites both republican and democrat who were able to tell me how blacks have been wronged, not the racism happens on both sides argument those like you present.
> 
> I’ll end this by saying what racism is not. It is not complaining about racism directed at blacks by whites. It is not the angry response to the built in disrespect of a persons humanity by the race that thinks they are superior either. It is not the animosity built up in those who have been the ones disrespected by the race that thinks they are superior. A lot of whites do not seem to understand what white racism has done and then want to quickly call racism the angry reaction, responses and animosity created by white racism.
Click to expand...


Yes, Blacks have been wronged, and far from the worst in the 20th century, the fact of the matter is many other non-Black groups have been wronged too, be it Poles, Chinese, Ukrainians, Indians, Russians, Jews, or Armenians etc.

Each of the groups I listed lost millions of people due to genocide in the 20th century, only 1 African country lost millions of people in a genocide event  and that's the Congo.

So, where do you get the nerve to hog the star-light victim-hood status?


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. You cannot quote one racist line from what I have said. I know many whites.
> 
> I'll just say this to your last sentence, whites like you spend far too long looking for false equivalences instead evaluating the effects caused because of the history of past and continuing white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "Know" many whites?   Like Donald Trump  for example?
> 
> I didn't ask how many whites you "know"...I asked how many white FRIENDS you have.
> 
> Your evasion seems to imply a clear patter of hard core racist attitudes.
> 
> Do you equally hate all the whites who fought for civil rights alongside blacks?
> Would you be "friends" with any of those white people....or only say you "know" them?
Click to expand...


Let me tell you something about the civil rights movement punk, it's still happening. It has never died because whites won't stop being racists. And when it started and was going on in the 60's millions of whites didn't have a fucking clue there was a problem. So don't overstate your value because everybody black was in the fight. Even us kids.

 Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

When you can do this, then you can call me a racist if I continue saying the same thing after I've be shown that white racism has ended. Not according to your opinion, but according to peer reviewed data and studies.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> Let me tell you something about the civil rights movement punk, it's still happening. It has never died because whites won't stop being racists..



*That is all you needed to say.*

*You make no exceptions.*

*You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.*

*Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.  People exactly like you are exactly why this country is still divided....both black & white.  Congratulations, Plantation Lover.  You are EXACTLY the same as forum member Steve_McGarrett.   No difference other than the side you choose.*

*While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.*

*You are your own worst enemy.*

*God help you and those who have to deal with you.*

*I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.*


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No  Dr, King would not disagree with Essens opinion. Not had he continued to live seeing this day where whites are still doing the same things they did then but more covertly.Essen is right about much of what he said. We know MLK had white friends. So what? Did that stop him from  fighting white racism? But we also know he had many more white enemies, one which killed him. You don't know his sons, casually meeting people is not knowing them.  End the name dropping. His sons get death threats and hate from whites, so you can end your lecture. I have sat in meetings and social settings with top level people of many races. I grew up in a town that's probably 90 percent white. I have childhood friends still living who are white. This is not about us not knowing anything about whites and racism is not dead among white people. If you had the intelligence you claim, then you understand why blacks say what we do about racism. You do not seem to understand the simple reality of the statement, (to paraphrase), "for every action there is a reaction".
> 
> Whites such as yourself, not all whites, seem to think hat 241 years of continuing racism against us will produce blacks who are not angry and will just forget about how they themselves have been treated. You seem to live in a world where you think that just because you say is illegal so that means it's stopped, and you refuse to understand the distrust between the races has been created by whites. I'm sure you cannot understand how that is said, and you will fire off with the you are a racist line. Those who you call Intelligent whites who interact with blacks understand this. I've talked with powerful whites both republican and democrat who were able to tell me how blacks have been wronged, not the racism happens on both sides argument those like you present.
> 
> I’ll end this by saying what racism is not. It is not complaining about racism directed at blacks by whites. It is not the angry response to the built in disrespect of a persons humanity by the race that thinks they are superior either. It is not the animosity built up in those who have been the ones disrespected by the race that thinks they are superior. A lot of whites do not seem to understand what white racism has done and then want to quickly call racism the angry reaction, responses and animosity created by white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting Racism is NOT the same as fighting whites.  You are only fighting whites.
> You don't see it but you are as bad a racist as the whites you hold in contempt.
> 
> I've known more than a few white people who were sickeningly racist.   I never befriended that type.
> I've known as many racist blacks that were just as bad.
> 
> You keep referring to "WHITE PEOPLE", as if one size fits all.
> ALL PEOPLE ARE NOT THE EXACT SAME.
> Are you so extremely racist that you refuse to accept that many white people are not racist?
> 
> I have never contributed to the past events you want to continue to use to prosecute whites today.   Some deserve it, many do not.
> 
> Your thinking that ALL WHITES must pay for events that occurred long before their conception is misguided.  I owe you nothing.   Noone does.
> 
> Drop the entitlement mentality.   Leave the 19th century already.
> 
> And btw....generally speaking, intelligent black people are much less likely to buy into your extremist views, fortunately.
Click to expand...


This government owes us for the same human rights violations they are paying Native Americans for now and every year that occurred long before you were born.

I'm fighting white racism. Not whites who aren't racists. And I do not have to post a disclaimer every time I make  a comment about whites that says I'm not talking about all whites for you to know I'm not.  It is whites like you who have the entitlement mentality.

*"I've talked with powerful whites both republican and democrat who were able to tell me how blacks have been wronged, not the racism happens on both sides argument those like you present."
*
What dos this tell you fool? It tells me that I know not all whites are racists. But your apparently can't read.

So stop lying about white racism being a thing of the 19th century. These threads are prime evidence  the same white racism exists right now, April 16th 2018 at 2:26 CST.

Drop the lies. Face reality.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> This government owes us for the same human rights violations they are paying Native Americans for now and every year that occurred long before you were born.



*Owes us ????  Nobody owes YOU Jack shit.*
*But if $5.00 will shut you up about this for good...give me the address.*



IM2 said:


> It is whites like you who have the entitlement mentality.



*And you have the audacity to say I have entitlement mentality after you just said the government owes YOU?   REALLY???
You're mentally ill.*



IM2 said:


> *"I've talked with powerful whites both republican and democrat who were able to tell me how blacks have been wronged, not the racism happens on both sides argument those like you present."*.



*You will hear what you want to hear.   I'm sure Maxine Waters is your hero.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Damn....I finally realized I've wasted time arguing with a mentally ill person.   My bad.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something about the civil rights movement punk, it's still happening. It has never died because whites won't stop being racists..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is all you needed to say.*
> 
> *You make no exceptions.*
> 
> *You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.*
> 
> *Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.  People exactly like you are exactly why this country is still divided....both black & white.  Congratulations, Plantation Lover.  You are EXACTLY the same as forum member Steve_McGarrett.   No difference other than the side you choose.*
> 
> *While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.*
> 
> *You are your own worst enemy.*
> 
> *God help you and those who have to deal with you.*
> 
> *I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.*
Click to expand...

I have said nothing of the sort. All those millions of blacks agree with me.

Because whites won't stop being racists and only whites like you who are racist  assume I am meaning all whites after I post a comment telling you how I've talked to whites who aren't.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Canada wouldn't do that, they are a civilized country.


So the people who founded the United States were uncivilized?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?


What makes you think I'm unhappy?


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm unhappy?
Click to expand...

I dunno, maybe ALL THE BITCHIN'?


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada wouldn't do that, they are a civilized country.
> 
> 
> 
> So the people who founded the United States were uncivilized?
Click to expand...

This is what you asked "If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?"

Pay attention to what you ask next time.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Exactly my point, only a tiny minority are like those people.


Let me get this straight, only a tiny minority are like those depicted in the photo and your klan kinfolk
but most black people are like what?


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, only a tiny minority are like those people.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, only a tiny minority are like those depicted in the photo and your klan kinfolk
> but most black people are like what?
Click to expand...

I dunno, next time post the rest of the conversation and I'll be able to tell what's going on.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Damn....I finally realized I've wasted time arguing with a mentally ill person.   My bad.



But you are the mentally ill person.

For example do you not understand this government has paid reparations to all who they have wronged but blacks? And helped Germany pay Jews reparations?

*History of Reparations Payments*

*1990 U.S.A* *$1.2 Billion or $20.000 Each* *JAPANESE AMERICANS
1986 U.S.A.* *$32 Million 1836 Treaty* *OTTAWAS OF MICHIGAN
1985 U.S.A.* *$31 Million* *CHIPPEWAS OF WISCONSIN
1985 U.S.A.* *$12.3 Million* *SEMINOLES OF FLORIDA
1985 U.S.A.* *$105 Million* *SIOUX OF SOUTH DAKOTA
1980 U.S.A.* *$81 Million* *KLAMATHS OF OREGON
1971 U.S.A.* *$1 Billion + 44 Million Acres of Land* *ALASKA NATIVES LAND SETTLEMENT *

*Why do Holocaust survivors get reparations, but Black Americans are told to forget their history?*
*What, us Jews can holler “Remember the Holocaust” until our throats are sore, but Black people have to forget their history?*

https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/






*“And when I speak, I don't speak as a Democrat. Or a Republican. Nor an American. I speak as a victim of America's so-called democracy. You and I have never seen democracy - all we've seen is hypocrisy. When we open our eyes today and look around America, we see America not through the eyes of someone who has enjoyed the fruits of Americanism. We see America through the eyes of someone who has been the victim of Americanism. We don't see any American dream. We've experienced only the American nightmare.” *

― Malcolm X

*Morgan Freeman: GOP goals are racist*


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> I dunno, maybe ALL THE BITCHIN'?


Why is it that when I state historical facts that you've as of yet been unable to dispute or disprove I'm bitching, yet when you complain about petty BS like black people organizing and doing things to assist or promote one another then *erroneously *labeling that activity as racist you're not bitching?  It's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, maybe ALL THE BITCHIN'?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I state historical facts that you've as of yet been unable to dispute or disprove I'm bitching, yet when you complain about petty BS like black people organizing and doing things to assist or promote one another then *erroneously *labeling that activity as racist you're not bitching?  It's a rhetorical question.
Click to expand...

Blacks MUST be racist because you're the only ones talking about it constantly.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> This is what you asked "If Canada invaded the United States, stole a bunch of white people and sold them to slave traders in Norway, would you consider the Canadians as having sold their own people?"
> 
> Pay attention to what you ask next time.


I'm not the one with the reading comprehension problem.  You stated Canada would never do something so uncivilized so are you acknowledging the heinousness of the black chattel slave trade that was instituted in the United States of America by whites?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm unhappy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, maybe ALL THE BITCHIN'?
Click to expand...


You bitch, why don't you think about leaving?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, maybe ALL THE BITCHIN'?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I state historical facts that you've as of yet been unable to dispute or disprove I'm bitching, yet when you complain about petty BS like black people organizing and doing things to assist or promote one another then *erroneously *labeling that activity as racist you're not bitching?  It's a rhetorical question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks MUST be racist because you're the only ones talking about it constantly.
Click to expand...


Talking about racism is not racism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Blacks MUST be racist because you're the only ones talking about it constantly.


I don't usually call people ignorant because most people see that as name calling and take offense although the word simply means unaware of something.  In your case however, you're either just trying to pick a fight or you really are ignorant and by now willfully so.

Part of my job entails having to come up with ways to deal with people who obfuscate, avoid and evade dealing with the truth, so I'm going to ask you out right - what is your problem because now you're outright lying about things.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> I did


Simply saying so doesn't make it so.  Where is it?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Civil Rights like illegal search and seizure? Rights like freedom of speech? The right to bear arms?
> Fuck you. Whites have been screwed out of these rights on a regular basis.
> Do you even know the definition of a civil right?


Why don't you educate us?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> I’ll end this by saying what racism is not. It is not complaining about racism directed at blacks by whites. It is not the angry response to the built in disrespect of a persons humanity by the race that thinks they are superior either. It is not the animosity built up in those who have been the ones disrespected by the race that thinks they are superior. A lot of whites do not seem to understand what white racism has done and then want to quickly call racism the angry reaction, responses and animosity created by white racism.


Thank you ...


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks MUST be racist because you're the only ones talking about it constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually call people ignorant because most people see that as name calling and take offense although the word simply means unaware of something.  In your case however, you're either just trying to pick a fight or you really are ignorant and by now willfully so.
> 
> Part of my job entails having to come up with ways to deal with people who obfuscate, avoid and evade dealing with the truth, so I'm going to ask you out right - what is your problem because now you're outright lying about things.
Click to expand...

Whites don’t talk about race anywhere near as much as blacks do.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, maybe ALL THE BITCHIN'?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I state historical facts that you've as of yet been unable to dispute or disprove I'm bitching, yet when you complain about petty BS like black people organizing and doing things to assist or promote one another then *erroneously *labeling that activity as racist you're not bitching?  It's a rhetorical question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks MUST be racist because you're the only ones talking about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about racism is not racism.
Click to expand...

Except that you call all whites racist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> Thank you very much for the compliment.


It was well deserved as far as I am concerned, thank you for continuing the fight.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> 
> Simply saying so doesn't make it so.  Where is it?
Click to expand...



Do you have a list of laws negatively directed against black Americans?

Are you  posting from a concentration camp....as Asian Americans had to under Democrats?

Shall I wait?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Whites don’t talk about race anywhere near as much as blacks do.


The white's you're around don't but that's hardly "most" white people.  And that's because generally it's only those white people who feel threatened by minorities who complain about them.  For a long time in my working environment I was generally the only black person and even today, I've only had the pleasure of working with another African American female software engineer once that I can recall.  And once with a male African American software engineer back in 2005.  We're just not that well represented in mid to upper echelons of the computer technology field when it comes to writing code.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> You really need to face that.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not true and hasn't been for generations then why are there people on this message board *TODAY* April 15th 2018 still complaining about things that black people participate in and cultivate for themselves such as Black History Month and Black Lives Matter, etc.?
Click to expand...


Probably because of the inherent hypocrisy of previously white organizations being forcibly desegregated, often at great pain, while black organizations are celebrated.




> You keep stating that this isn't happening but that simply is not true.
> 
> Here is Taz complaining about Black History Month and Black Music Awards
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes


http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...mericans-say-yes.672971/page-34#post-19728682

See above.




> Here is Taz making the statement that focusing on one race is "racist" while failing to realize that the definition of racism includes a belief that one's own race is superior to that of others.
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes


http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...mericans-say-yes.672971/page-36#post-19729003


Taz has probably been called racist many times in the past for daring to even MENTION his own race, as something to put ANY focus on, at all.


ONce again, I would suspect that he is motivated by the hypocrisy of having different rules for different people, based on race.







> Here is Taz comparing the terrorist organization the Ku Klux Klan to the Black Lives Matter organization which was born out of the distress due to the disproportionate amount of black men dying at the hands of law enforcement
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes


http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...mericans-say-yes.672971/page-34#post-19728605


The Klan has been a pathetically weak joke for many decades now, while Black Lives Matters, has done a LOT more than just voice reasonable concern about police use of force.




> Why is Taz so concerned with what black people are doing that doesn't concern non-blacks?  Usually the pretext with individuals who play this angle is that some how, something that black people are doing is taking away from whites [edited] or poses some type of danger of threat to the rest of society [/edited].  This is the _constant _refrain we hear time and time again yet they somehow are never able to produce any evidence to support their claims other than isolated incidents of the nature that occur to everyone as opposed to systemic, legalized and repetitive patterns and practices which either have been written law or are the remnants of the effects of the close to a century of racially discriminatory legislation put into place for the betterment of whites and generally at the expense of blacks.






Black History Month, for one example, concerns whites. 


We are constantly bombarded with it leading up to the month and during.


Our children are indoctrinated and tested on Black History. 


It is a solid two months of celebrating of Black HIstory and Blacks.


Which is odd, because any attempt to do anything like that for Whites is completely Taboo.



Different rules for different folks, based no skin color.


That's a concern for everyone.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did go back.
> 
> Taz discussed how blacks have won awards in various NOT black award programs and seemed to support that.
> 
> You keep going back to "they don't want black people to participate in their organizations".
> 
> 
> That has not been true for several generations now.
> 
> 
> You really need to face that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks participating.
> 
> 
> Disproving the nonsense that they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that whites don't want them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.
Click to expand...




Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.


Deal with it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
Click to expand...




YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.

Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.


That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.


Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> Except that you call all whites racist.


You don't even understand the definition of racism so how the hell can you accuse someone of something that you can't even define?

If you will recall the definition of racism/racist includes the belief that one's own race is superior and others inferior.  The following is the very definition of racism and is an excerpt from the reason that the state of Texas stipulated for it's leaving of the Union.

So when IM2 talks about the 200+ years of white affirmative action which is a analogy, not to be taken literally, this is from where it stems and the damage inflicted by this beginning has never come close to being undone even with all of the laws that have been passed because racist being racist will always find a way around them

She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and *which her people intended should exist in all future time*.

[snipped]​
We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the ****white *** *race, for themselves and their posterity; that the *African race* had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an ****inferior*** *and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable. 

That in this free government *all ***white men*** *are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and is abundantly_ authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the *Almighty Creator*_, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding states.​


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil Rights like illegal search and seizure? Rights like freedom of speech? The right to bear arms?
> Fuck you. Whites have been screwed out of these rights on a regular basis.
> Do you even know the definition of a civil right?
Click to expand...



He doesn't know the definition of proportions, he might not know the definition of a civil right.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.


You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why do they then complain or even care when blacks go off and create their own (speaking of Taz and others making the same complaints).

No one has ever stated that black people haven't made inroads into previously all white occupations, educational institutions, events etc. or that white people haven't been forced, unhappily at times, to allow it due to segregation laws.

As for your comment that whites did not want blacks to participate, it was true in the past otherwise we wouldn't have needed forced desegregation and the myriad of anti-discrimination laws.  And in some cases, with some people it's still true.  Just because they're forced to comply with the law doesn't mean that's they've changed their minds or feelings or still don't want or welcome the participation of blacks into what had been exclusively their [white] world.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why....
Click to expand...



And right there is where you keep going wrong.


You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.


Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> Do you have a list of laws negatively directed against black Americans?


You've had more than 24 hours and you've posted nothing.

*Black Codes*
Black Codes (United States) - Wikipedia

*Black Codes* in the antebellum South heavily regulated the activities and behavior of blacks. North Carolina restricted slaves from leaving their plantation; if one tried to court (date) a woman on another property, he risked severe punishments at the hands of the patrollers or needed a pass in order to pursue this relationship.[8] In many southern states, particularly after the insurrection of 1831, free Blacks were prohibited from the basic constitutional rights to assemble in groups, bear arms, learn to read and write, exercise free speech, or testify against white people in Court.[9][10][11][12] After 1810, states made manumissions of slaves more difficult to obtain, often requiring an act of legislature for each case. This sharply reduced the incidence of planters freeing slaves.[12]
[article]​*
List of Jim Crow Laws Listed By State*
List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia

a few examples
*
Alabama*

"It shall be unlawfully to conduct a restaurant or other place for the serving of food in the city, at which white and colored people are served in the same room, unless such white and colored persons are effectually separated by a solid partition extending from the floor upward to a distance of seven feet or higher, and unless a separate entrance from the street is provided for each compartment."
*Arizona*
1864: Miscegenation [Statute] Marriages between whites with "Negroes, Indians, Mongolians" were declared illegal and void. The word "Descendants" does not appear in the statute.

*California*
An 1850 California statute provided that “no black, mulatto person, or Indian, shall be allowed to give evidence in favor of, or against a white man.” In 1854, the Supreme Court of California held that the statute precluded persons of Chinese descent from testifying for or against a white man. “It can hardly be supposed that any Legislature would . . exclud[e] domestic negroes and Indians, . . . and turn loose upon the community the more degraded tribes of the same species, who have nothing in common with us.”[5]

California's constitution stated that "no native of China" shall ever exercise the privileges of an elector in the state." Similar provisions appeared in the constitutions of Oregon and Idaho.​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.


Why do you believe that I have no knowledge or appreciation of what whites have done to help advance civil rights in this country?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that I have no knowledge or appreciation of what whites have done to help advance civil rights in this country?
Click to expand...



Because of the way you keep talking as though it has not happened and is not the case, currently.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> What makes you think I'm unhappy?



Was John Daniels your grandfather ?


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil Rights like illegal search and seizure? Rights like freedom of speech? The right to bear arms?
> Fuck you. Whites have been screwed out of these rights on a regular basis.
> Do you even know the definition of a civil right?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you educate us?
Click to expand...

You must be one of those folks that thinks Civil Rights only apply to blacks.


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you call all whites racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand the definition of racism so how the hell can you accuse someone of something that you can't even define?
> 
> If you will recall the definition of racism/racist includes the belief that one's own race is superior and others inferior.  The following is the very definition of racism and is an excerpt from the reason that the state of Texas stipulated for it's leaving of the Union.
> 
> So when IM2 talks about the 200+ years of white affirmative action which is a analogy, not to be taken literally, this is from where it stems and the damage inflicted by this beginning has never come close to being undone even with all of the laws that have been passed because racist being racist will always find a way around them
> 
> She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and *which her people intended should exist in all future time*.
> 
> [snipped]​
> We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the ****white *** *race, for themselves and their posterity; that the *African race* had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an ****inferior*** *and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.
> 
> That in this free government *all ***white men*** *are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and is abundantly_ authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the *Almighty Creator*_, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding states.​
Click to expand...

IM2 explicitly calls all whites racists. Ask him to deny it. This should be fun.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Probably because of the inherent hypocrisy of previously white organizations being forcibly desegregated, often at great pain, while black organizations are celebrated.





Correll said:


> Our children are indoctrinated and tested on Black History.


Indoctrinated?  Black history is American history, correct?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because of the inherent hypocrisy of previously white organizations being forcibly desegregated, often at great pain, while black organizations are celebrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our children are indoctrinated and tested on Black History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indoctrinated?  Black history is American history, correct?
Click to expand...



Not the way it is handled now.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.


I'm neither a liar or a fool however I am self-taught so I don't get everything right (DISCLAIMER:  I'm not an attorney).

The test was thrown out because the results were suspect, which is why I asked if you knew whether or not this was the first time they had utilized that particular testing method, I honestly don't remember and it's been at least 5 years or so since I've viewed the court documents.

Title VII includes both disparate treatment and disparate impact.  Essentially the law says that you can't use a testing method that would have disparate impact on a certain segment of the population resulting in a discriminatory result which is why the agency was concerned with being sued - the fault was in their testing methodology unless you simply believe that all of the black and Hispanic candidates were simply less intelligent or less qualified.

I don't recall the final disposition of the case other than to go ahead and certify the original all white candidates who passed the test.

It seems like an option they could have utilized was a different kind of test but they for whatever reason didn't avail themselves of that option apparently.

Are you familiar with the Tuskegee Airmen?  The Redtails?  Do you think that when they were given flight slots as an all black unit that they displaced some white pilots?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither a liar or a fool however I am self-taught so I don't get everything right (DISCLAIMER:  I'm not an attorney).
> 
> The test was thrown out because the results were suspect, which is why I asked if you knew whether or not this was the first time they had utilized that particular testing method, I honestly don't remember and it's been at least 5 years or so since I've viewed the court documents.
> 
> Title VII includes both disparate treatment and disparate impact.  Essentially the law says that you can't use a testing method that would have disparate impact on a certain segment of the population resulting in a discriminatory result which is why the agency was concerned with being sued - the fault was in their testing methodology unless you simply believe that all of the black and Hispanic candidates were simply less intelligent or less qualified.
> 
> I don't recall the final disposition of the case other than to go ahead and certify the original all white candidates who passed the test.
> 
> It seems like an option they could have utilized was a different kind of test but they for whatever reason didn't avail themselves of that option apparently.
> 
> Are you familiar with the Tuskegee Airmen?  The Redtails?  Do you think that when they were given flight slots as an all black unit that they displaced some white pilots?
Click to expand...



The Tuskegee Airmen were from WWII, over 60 years ago. 


There was nothing wrong with the tests, other than the results were not what the city wanted, because of the skin color on those that did well.


Disparate Impact means that employers have to discriminate against whites, to assure an outcome with enough blacks in it, any time that the blacks in a certain workforce, fail to make it own their own.

As in New Haven.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> You must be one of those folks that thinks Civil Rights only apply to blacks.


Well you obviously know nothing about me if you believe this to be true.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if NewsVine_Mariyam has the integrity to acknowledge that you proved him wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed it here
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> This document below appears to be a transcript of a hearing in which the exam administrated to the firefighters is being discussed.  Are either of you familiar with Title VII or the concept of disparate impact?  Or know whether or not this was the first time this test or a test of this type was used?
> http://img.slate.com/media/1/123125/123087/2208015/2219585/Exhibit E.pdf
Click to expand...



Title VII of the Civil Rights Act is government mandated institutional racism.

Whether one argues that it is for revenge or for giving the other side an advantage for awhile, the fact is that it is institutional racism promulgated by the federal government in direct violation of the 14th Amendment.

In my nearly 60 years on earth, there has never been more racism in America than there is now. Title VII has a great deal to do with that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> The Tuskegee Airmen were from WWII, over 60 years ago.


That shouldn't impact the question or answer, in fact I choose them as an example because they accomplished what they did before affirmative action was even heard of  And also because this is what the military had to say about them

*American Social History Project  ·    Center for Media and Learning*
Selected Conclusions

In the process of evolution *the American negro * has not progressed as far as the other *sub-species *of the human family. As a race he has not developed leadership qualities. His *mental inferiority *and the inherent weaknesses of his character are factors that must be considered with great care in the preparation of any plan for his employment in war. . . .

In the past wars the negro has made a fair laborer, but an inferior technician. *As a fighter he has been inferior to the white man even when led by white officers. *. . .

Negro soldiers as individuals should not be assigned to white units. . . .

*Negro officers should not be placed over white officers*, noncommissioned officers or soldiers. . . .
Negro officer candidates should attend training camps with white candidates. They should have the same instructors, take the same tests and meet the same requirements for appointment as officers as the white candidates. They should be sheltered, messed, and instructed separately from white candidates. . . .

. . . the eventual use of the negro will be determined by his performance in combat training and service. . . . If the negro makes good the way is left open for him to go into combat eventually with all-negro units.

Selected Assumptions about the Performance of African-American Soldiers in Previous Wars:

It is generally recognized that *the pure blood American negro is inferior to our white population in mental capacity. *. . . The cranial cavity of the negro is smaller than the white; his brain weighing 35 ounces contrasted with 45 for the white.

All officers, without exception, agree that the Negro lacks initiative, displays little or no leadership, and cannot accept responsibility. Some point out that these defects are greater in the Southern Negro. . . .

Due to his susceptibility to ‘Crowd Psychology’ a large mass of negroes, e.g., a division, is very subject to panic. Experience had indicated that the negroes produce better results by segregation and cause less trouble. *Grouping of negroes generally in the past has produced demands for equality*, both during war and after demobilization. . . .

An opinion held in common by practically all officers is that *the negro is a rank coward in the dark*. His fear of the unknown and unseen will prevent him from ever operating as an individual scout with success. His lack of veracity causes unsatisfactory reports to be rendered, particularly on patrol duty. . . .

*One of the peculiarities of the negro as a soldier is that he has no confidence in his negro leaders, nor will he follow a negro officer into battle, no matter how good the officer may be, with the same confidence and lack of fear that he will follow a white man. This last trait has been so universally reported by all commanders that it can not be considered as a theory—the negroes themselves recognize it as a fact. . . .*

*The negro needs trained leadership far more than the white man needs it*, and above all they need leaders in whom they have confidence, and whose presence they can feel and see at all times. . . . 

On account of *the inherent weaknesses in negro character, especially general lack of intelligence and initiative*, it requires much longer time of preliminary training to bring a negro organization up to the point of training where it is fit for combat, than it does in the case of white men. *All theoretical training is beyond the grasp of the negro*—it must be intensely practical, supplemented by plain talks explaining the reasons for things in simple terms. . . .​


Correll said:


> There was nothing wrong with the tests, other than the results were not what the city wanted, because of the skin color on those that did well.


After what I quoted above, are you sure there was nothing wrong with the test?  No biases at all?

Also I find it interesting that you phrase the results as "those who did well" as opposed to "those who did poorly". 

I provided a copy of the transcript where the test is being discussed - I haven't read all of it but I do remember that it's not 100% true/false multiple-choice exam.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Because of the way you keep talking as though it has not happened and is not the case, currently.


The topic is Most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
Click to expand...


The "Dust Bowl" was a result of a drought that forced many farmers into losing their farms and left witb no ability to pay their debts.

Economic policies with Europe contributed as well.

The stock market collapse further attributed to the depression as the dollar devaluated, but was not the only cause.

Furthermore, the Republicans controlled Congress through 1928.

Within a year the Depression ensued.

When FDR took office, he focused on revitalizing the banking system, enabling consumer deposits to be guaranteed. What "socialist policies" of his prolonged the depression?

He salvaged a mess that was left behind him.

Proving that in a deregulated environment, recklessness and corruption thrives and ultimately leads to dire circumstances.

When Obama took office after Bush, the economy was on the brink of collapsing yet again.

Roosevelt and how he brought us out of the depression of the 1930s


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way you keep talking as though it has not happened and is not the case, currently.
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is Most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites
Click to expand...


You are right. And the topic itself is moronic at best, IMO. One survey of a limited number of butthurt, whiny, respondents  does not anywhere near equal the majority of a population.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but not every disadvantage is caused by racism. Not every job denied is caused by racism, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try telling that to all of the white people who honestly believe that "unqualified" black people are taking jobs away from "eminently more qualified white people" due to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe that because you have said it yourself. Why do you oppose Affirmative Action Molly? Explain that to NewsVine.
Click to expand...

More lies. When did i ever say anything about blacks taking jobs away from anyone? You have me confused with another poster. I oppose anything that gives an unfair advantage. Hire people by their qualifications, not race or gender


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but not every disadvantage is caused by racism. Not every job denied is caused by racism, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try telling that to all of the white people who honestly believe that "unqualified" black people are taking jobs away from "eminently more qualified white people" due to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe that because you have said it yourself. Why do you oppose Affirmative Action Molly? Explain that to NewsVine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies. When did i ever say anything about blacks taking jobs away from anyone? You have me confused with another poster. I oppose anything that gives an unfair advantage. Hire people by their qualifications, not race or gender
Click to expand...


I have you confused with no one. AA doesn't give any advantage. But you are dumb and you don't seem to understand how things were before the policy and if not for the policy how things still would be. One thing I can say to you that you have been too blind to see, if not for AA you would not be in the construction business. But of course you never befitted from AA as you tell us.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you call all whites racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand the definition of racism so how the hell can you accuse someone of something that you can't even define?
> 
> If you will recall the definition of racism/racist includes the belief that one's own race is superior and others inferior.  The following is the very definition of racism and is an excerpt from the reason that the state of Texas stipulated for it's leaving of the Union.
> 
> So when IM2 talks about the 200+ years of white affirmative action which is a analogy, not to be taken literally, this is from where it stems and the damage inflicted by this beginning has never come close to being undone even with all of the laws that have been passed because racist being racist will always find a way around them
> 
> She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and *which her people intended should exist in all future time*.
> 
> [snipped]​
> We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the ****white *** *race, for themselves and their posterity; that the *African race* had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an ****inferior*** *and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.
> 
> That in this free government *all ***white men*** *are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and is abundantly_ authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the *Almighty Creator*_, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding states.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 explicitly calls all whites racists. Ask him to deny it. This should be fun.
Click to expand...


Except I've never called al whites racists. You post up a comment by me were I specifically say all whites are racists. This should be fun.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if NewsVine_Mariyam has the integrity to acknowledge that you proved him wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed it here
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> This document below appears to be a transcript of a hearing in which the exam administrated to the firefighters is being discussed.  Are either of you familiar with Title VII or the concept of disparate impact?  Or know whether or not this was the first time this test or a test of this type was used?
> http://img.slate.com/media/1/123125/123087/2208015/2219585/Exhibit E.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Title VII of the Civil Rights Act is government mandated institutional racism.
> 
> Whether one argues that it is for revenge or for giving the other side an advantage for awhile, the fact is that it is institutional racism promulgated by the federal government in direct violation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> In my nearly 60 years on earth, there has never been more racism in America than there is now. Title VII has a great deal to do with that.
Click to expand...


I'm 57, that's nearly 60 and can say that you are wrong. What we see is the standard white backlash that happens every time whites don't get to have everything. Title 7 isn't government mandated racism. But you are white so you see fit to think it was just natural for whites to be given everything and deny others of the same opportunities which was how things were when title 7 happened. If not for title 7 that whites would still get everything and deny everyone else of the same opportunities. You are fine with that and think anything trying to stop that us racism. That's dumb.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to face the fact that what you say is just not so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks participating.
> 
> 
> Disproving the nonsense that they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that whites don't want them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


5 blacks in the entire history of the movie industry doesn't prove anything son.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
Click to expand...


It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is where you keep going wrong.
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.
Click to expand...


Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.

The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.

You have been asked 2 questions that you have run from. 1 proof of a national policy of racial discrimination against whites.

And:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

A policy has a name. So you've shown no national policy of racial discrimination against whites. You have not posted the necessary per reviewed information showing us that racism has ended. You have called me a bunch of names but you a liar is not the name of a policy or peer reviewed documentation.

So you are here talking a bunch of bullshit you read at stormfront. And since we know the types who frequent such places, it's safe to say that nothing you post has any credibility.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you call all whites racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand the definition of racism so how the hell can you accuse someone of something that you can't even define?
> 
> If you will recall the definition of racism/racist includes the belief that one's own race is superior and others inferior.  The following is the very definition of racism and is an excerpt from the reason that the state of Texas stipulated for it's leaving of the Union.
> 
> So when IM2 talks about the 200+ years of white affirmative action which is a analogy, not to be taken literally, this is from where it stems and the damage inflicted by this beginning has never come close to being undone even with all of the laws that have been passed because racist being racist will always find a way around them
> 
> She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and *which her people intended should exist in all future time*.
> 
> [snipped]​
> We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the ****white *** *race, for themselves and their posterity; that the *African race* had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an ****inferior*** *and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.
> 
> That in this free government *all ***white men*** *are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and is abundantly_ authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the *Almighty Creator*_, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding states.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 explicitly calls all whites racists. Ask him to deny it. This should be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I've never called al whites racists. You post up a comment by me were I specifically say all whites are racists. This should be fun.
Click to expand...

Oh so now not all whites are racist and don't all benefit from worldwide white supremacy? Good of you to change your mind. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you call all whites racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand the definition of racism so how the hell can you accuse someone of something that you can't even define?
> 
> If you will recall the definition of racism/racist includes the belief that one's own race is superior and others inferior.  The following is the very definition of racism and is an excerpt from the reason that the state of Texas stipulated for it's leaving of the Union.
> 
> So when IM2 talks about the 200+ years of white affirmative action which is a analogy, not to be taken literally, this is from where it stems and the damage inflicted by this beginning has never come close to being undone even with all of the laws that have been passed because racist being racist will always find a way around them
> 
> She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and *which her people intended should exist in all future time*.
> 
> [snipped]​
> We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the ****white *** *race, for themselves and their posterity; that the *African race* had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an ****inferior*** *and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.
> 
> That in this free government *all ***white men*** *are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and is abundantly_ authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the *Almighty Creator*_, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding states.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 explicitly calls all whites racists. Ask him to deny it. This should be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I've never called al whites racists. You post up a comment by me were I specifically say all whites are racists. This should be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now not all whites are racist and don't all benefit from worldwide white supremacy? Good of you to change your mind. Thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...


I never said anything like that. But you are a racist. Whites have benefited from worldwide white supremacy. I think that's something Essen said and he speaks truth in that statement. The fact you live in the US instead of being a serf in Europe is evidence of how you benefitted from it yourself.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tuskegee Airmen were from WWII, over 60 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> That shouldn't impact the question or answer, in fact I choose them as an example because they accomplished what they did before affirmative action was even heard of  And also because this is what the military had to say about them
> 
> *American Social History Project  ·    Center for Media and Learning*
> Selected Conclusions
> 
> In the process of evolution *the American negro * has not progressed as far as the other *sub-species *of the human family. As a race he has not developed leadership qualities. His *mental inferiority *and the inherent weaknesses of his character are factors that must be considered with great care in the preparation of any plan for his employment in war. . . .
> 
> In the past wars the negro has made a fair laborer, but an inferior technician. *As a fighter he has been inferior to the white man even when led by white officers. *. . .
> 
> Negro soldiers as individuals should not be assigned to white units. . . .
> 
> *Negro officers should not be placed over white officers*, noncommissioned officers or soldiers. . . .
> Negro officer candidates should attend training camps with white candidates. They should have the same instructors, take the same tests and meet the same requirements for appointment as officers as the white candidates. They should be sheltered, messed, and instructed separately from white candidates. . . .
> 
> . . . the eventual use of the negro will be determined by his performance in combat training and service. . . . If the negro makes good the way is left open for him to go into combat eventually with all-negro units.
> 
> Selected Assumptions about the Performance of African-American Soldiers in Previous Wars:
> 
> It is generally recognized that *the pure blood American negro is inferior to our white population in mental capacity. *. . . The cranial cavity of the negro is smaller than the white; his brain weighing 35 ounces contrasted with 45 for the white.
> 
> All officers, without exception, agree that the Negro lacks initiative, displays little or no leadership, and cannot accept responsibility. Some point out that these defects are greater in the Southern Negro. . . .
> 
> Due to his susceptibility to ‘Crowd Psychology’ a large mass of negroes, e.g., a division, is very subject to panic. Experience had indicated that the negroes produce better results by segregation and cause less trouble. *Grouping of negroes generally in the past has produced demands for equality*, both during war and after demobilization. . . .
> 
> An opinion held in common by practically all officers is that *the negro is a rank coward in the dark*. His fear of the unknown and unseen will prevent him from ever operating as an individual scout with success. His lack of veracity causes unsatisfactory reports to be rendered, particularly on patrol duty. . . .
> 
> *One of the peculiarities of the negro as a soldier is that he has no confidence in his negro leaders, nor will he follow a negro officer into battle, no matter how good the officer may be, with the same confidence and lack of fear that he will follow a white man. This last trait has been so universally reported by all commanders that it can not be considered as a theory—the negroes themselves recognize it as a fact. . . .*
> 
> *The negro needs trained leadership far more than the white man needs it*, and above all they need leaders in whom they have confidence, and whose presence they can feel and see at all times. . . .
> 
> On account of *the inherent weaknesses in negro character, especially general lack of intelligence and initiative*, it requires much longer time of preliminary training to bring a negro organization up to the point of training where it is fit for combat, than it does in the case of white men. *All theoretical training is beyond the grasp of the negro*—it must be intensely practical, supplemented by plain talks explaining the reasons for things in simple terms. . . .​
Click to expand...






That was the view of the American military then, not now. Why do you keep ignoring the last 60 years of history?
​


Correll said:


> There was nothing wrong with the tests, other than the results were not what the city wanted, because of the skin color on those that did well.


After what I quoted above, are you sure there was nothing wrong with the test?  No biases at all?

Also I find it interesting that you phrase the results as "those who did well" as opposed to "those who did poorly".

I provided a copy of the transcript where the test is being discussed - I haven't read all of it but I do remember that it's not 100% true/false multiple-choice exam.[/QUOTE]



Yes.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way you keep talking as though it has not happened and is not the case, currently.
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is Most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites
Click to expand...



Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks participating.
> 
> 
> Disproving the nonsense that they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that whites don't want them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 blacks in the entire history of the movie industry doesn't prove anything son.
Click to expand...



Again, with the "entire history".


You want to look at "the entire history" so that you get to judge current whites based on the actions of long dead people.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you call all whites racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand the definition of racism so how the hell can you accuse someone of something that you can't even define?
> 
> If you will recall the definition of racism/racist includes the belief that one's own race is superior and others inferior.  The following is the very definition of racism and is an excerpt from the reason that the state of Texas stipulated for it's leaving of the Union.
> 
> So when IM2 talks about the 200+ years of white affirmative action which is a analogy, not to be taken literally, this is from where it stems and the damage inflicted by this beginning has never come close to being undone even with all of the laws that have been passed because racist being racist will always find a way around them
> 
> She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and *which her people intended should exist in all future time*.
> 
> [snipped]​
> We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the ****white *** *race, for themselves and their posterity; that the *African race* had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an ****inferior*** *and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.
> 
> That in this free government *all ***white men*** *are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and is abundantly_ authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the *Almighty Creator*_, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding states.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 explicitly calls all whites racists. Ask him to deny it. This should be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I've never called al whites racists. You post up a comment by me were I specifically say all whites are racists. This should be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now not all whites are racist and don't all benefit from worldwide white supremacy? Good of you to change your mind. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything like that. But you are a racist. Whites have benefited from worldwide white supremacy. I think that's something Essen said and he speaks truth in that statement. The fact you live in the US instead of being a serf in Europe is evidence of how you benefitted from it yourself.
Click to expand...

"Whites have benefited from worldwide white supremacy". So you do think that all whites are racist. Told ya so!!!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black skin gets you 230 points of discrimination in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people were denied promotion based on the color of their skin.
> 
> That is the result of AA and civil rights, as it is now practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.
Click to expand...



I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination. 


That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is where you keep going wrong.
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.
> 
> The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.
> 
> You have been asked 2 questions that you ha....
Click to expand...




1929? Everyone involved in that Oscars is dead, and you want to discriminate against whites today, to balance that out.


And whites today, agree. Or at least our government does.


That is what AA is.



We need to stop that shit.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! 5 blacks holding awards is supposed to mean something? Do you care to post the pictures of the number of whites who have received the same award?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks participating.
> 
> 
> Disproving the nonsense that they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that whites don't want them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 blacks in the entire history of the movie industry doesn't prove anything son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, with the "entire history".
> 
> 
> You want to look at "the entire history" so that you get to judge current whites based on the actions of long dead people.
Click to expand...


The entire history ls the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a list of laws negatively directed against black Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> You've had more than 24 hours and you've posted nothing.
> 
> *Black Codes*
> Black Codes (United States) - Wikipedia
> 
> *Black Codes* in the antebellum South heavily regulated the activities and behavior of blacks. North Carolina restricted slaves from leaving their plantation; if one tried to court (date) a woman on another property, he risked severe punishments at the hands of the patrollers or needed a pass in order to pursue this relationship.[8] In many southern states, particularly after the insurrection of 1831, free Blacks were prohibited from the basic constitutional rights to assemble in groups, bear arms, learn to read and write, exercise free speech, or testify against white people in Court.[9][10][11][12] After 1810, states made manumissions of slaves more difficult to obtain, often requiring an act of legislature for each case. This sharply reduced the incidence of planters freeing slaves.[12]
> [article]​*
> List of Jim Crow Laws Listed By State*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> a few examples
> *
> Alabama*
> 
> "It shall be unlawfully to conduct a restaurant or other place for the serving of food in the city, at which white and colored people are served in the same room, unless such white and colored persons are effectually separated by a solid partition extending from the floor upward to a distance of seven feet or higher, and unless a separate entrance from the street is provided for each compartment."
> *Arizona*
> 1864: Miscegenation [Statute] Marriages between whites with "Negroes, Indians, Mongolians" were declared illegal and void. The word "Descendants" does not appear in the statute.
> 
> *California*
> An 1850 California statute provided that “no black, mulatto person, or Indian, shall be allowed to give evidence in favor of, or against a white man.” In 1854, the Supreme Court of California held that the statute precluded persons of Chinese descent from testifying for or against a white man. “It can hardly be supposed that any Legislature would . . exclud[e] domestic negroes and Indians, . . . and turn loose upon the community the more degraded tribes of the same species, who have nothing in common with us.”[5]
> 
> California's constitution stated that "no native of China" shall ever exercise the privileges of an elector in the state." Similar provisions appeared in the constitutions of Oregon and Idaho.​
Click to expand...




Soooo.....I've forced you to admit that there aren't any.


A good start.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is where you keep going wrong.
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.
> 
> The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.
> 
> You have been asked 2 questions that you ha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1929? Everyone involved in that Oscars is dead, and you want to discriminate against whites today, to balance that out.
> 
> 
> And whites today, agree. Or at least our government does.
> 
> 
> That is what AA is.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop that shit.
Click to expand...


From 1929 until now. You'll celebrate anything and everything from hundreds of years ago but come up with these sad sack excuses to anything that shows how racist whites have been. You don't get to do that. Whites shouldn't have done what they did. You being butthurt and not wanting to see it doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a list of laws negatively directed against black Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> You've had more than 24 hours and you've posted nothing.
> 
> *Black Codes*
> Black Codes (United States) - Wikipedia
> 
> *Black Codes* in the antebellum South heavily regulated the activities and behavior of blacks. North Carolina restricted slaves from leaving their plantation; if one tried to court (date) a woman on another property, he risked severe punishments at the hands of the patrollers or needed a pass in order to pursue this relationship.[8] In many southern states, particularly after the insurrection of 1831, free Blacks were prohibited from the basic constitutional rights to assemble in groups, bear arms, learn to read and write, exercise free speech, or testify against white people in Court.[9][10][11][12] After 1810, states made manumissions of slaves more difficult to obtain, often requiring an act of legislature for each case. This sharply reduced the incidence of planters freeing slaves.[12]
> [article]​*
> List of Jim Crow Laws Listed By State*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> a few examples
> *
> Alabama*
> 
> "It shall be unlawfully to conduct a restaurant or other place for the serving of food in the city, at which white and colored people are served in the same room, unless such white and colored persons are effectually separated by a solid partition extending from the floor upward to a distance of seven feet or higher, and unless a separate entrance from the street is provided for each compartment."
> *Arizona*
> 1864: Miscegenation [Statute] Marriages between whites with "Negroes, Indians, Mongolians" were declared illegal and void. The word "Descendants" does not appear in the statute.
> 
> *California*
> An 1850 California statute provided that “no black, mulatto person, or Indian, shall be allowed to give evidence in favor of, or against a white man.” In 1854, the Supreme Court of California held that the statute precluded persons of Chinese descent from testifying for or against a white man. “It can hardly be supposed that any Legislature would . . exclud[e] domestic negroes and Indians, . . . and turn loose upon the community the more degraded tribes of the same species, who have nothing in common with us.”[5]
> 
> California's constitution stated that "no native of China" shall ever exercise the privileges of an elector in the state." Similar provisions appeared in the constitutions of Oregon and Idaho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....I've forced you to admit that there aren't any.
> 
> 
> A good start.
Click to expand...


Except NewsVine did show you.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the best of Candidate Pool B far exceeds the worse of Candidate Pool A?
> This is a very interesting case but it is not a case where "unqualified" black people took jobs from "qualified" white people.  No black people were hired/promoted so no white people were displaced except for the 6 which were unable to qualify for promotion.
> 
> I'm starting to remember a little bit more about this case and there were issues with the exam that was used to qualify the firefighters for promotion - part was subjective while the other part was objective.  Additionally if I recall correctly some of the white fire fighters had access to materials that appeared on the test so that they could specifically prepare for it which of course allows one to score higher, but I'll have to revisit this later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those folks that thinks Civil Rights only apply to blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you obviously know nothing about me if you believe this to be true.
Click to expand...

Denial isn't just a river in Egypt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a list of laws negatively directed against black Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> You've had more than 24 hours and you've posted nothing.
> 
> *Black Codes*
> Black Codes (United States) - Wikipedia
> 
> *Black Codes* in the antebellum South heavily regulated the activities and behavior of blacks. North Carolina restricted slaves from leaving their plantation; if one tried to court (date) a woman on another property, he risked severe punishments at the hands of the patrollers or needed a pass in order to pursue this relationship.[8] In many southern states, particularly after the insurrection of 1831, free Blacks were prohibited from the basic constitutional rights to assemble in groups, bear arms, learn to read and write, exercise free speech, or testify against white people in Court.[9][10][11][12] After 1810, states made manumissions of slaves more difficult to obtain, often requiring an act of legislature for each case. This sharply reduced the incidence of planters freeing slaves.[12]
> [article]​*
> List of Jim Crow Laws Listed By State*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> a few examples
> *
> Alabama*
> 
> "It shall be unlawfully to conduct a restaurant or other place for the serving of food in the city, at which white and colored people are served in the same room, unless such white and colored persons are effectually separated by a solid partition extending from the floor upward to a distance of seven feet or higher, and unless a separate entrance from the street is provided for each compartment."
> *Arizona*
> 1864: Miscegenation [Statute] Marriages between whites with "Negroes, Indians, Mongolians" were declared illegal and void. The word "Descendants" does not appear in the statute.
> 
> *California*
> An 1850 California statute provided that “no black, mulatto person, or Indian, shall be allowed to give evidence in favor of, or against a white man.” In 1854, the Supreme Court of California held that the statute precluded persons of Chinese descent from testifying for or against a white man. “It can hardly be supposed that any Legislature would . . exclud[e] domestic negroes and Indians, . . . and turn loose upon the community the more degraded tribes of the same species, who have nothing in common with us.”[5]
> 
> California's constitution stated that "no native of China" shall ever exercise the privileges of an elector in the state." Similar provisions appeared in the constitutions of Oregon and Idaho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....I've forced you to admit that there aren't any.
> 
> 
> A good start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except NewsVine did show you.
Click to expand...




Which apply to you....or her?


None?


I win again.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: if you're so unhappy here, why not go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Dust Bowl" was a result of a drought that forced many farmers into losing their farms and left witb no ability to pay their debts.
> 
> Economic policies with Europe contributed as well.
> 
> The stock market collapse further attributed to the depression as the dollar devaluated, but was not the only cause.
> 
> Furthermore, the Republicans controlled Congress through 1928.
> 
> Within a year the Depression ensued.
> 
> When FDR took office, he focused on revitalizing the banking system, enabling consumer deposits to be guaranteed. What "socialist policies" of his prolonged the depression?
> 
> He salvaged a mess that was left behind him.
> 
> Proving that in a deregulated environment, recklessness and corruption thrives and ultimately leads to dire circumstances.
> 
> When Obama took office after Bush, the economy was on the brink of collapsing yet again.
> 
> Roosevelt and how he brought us out of the depression of the 1930s
Click to expand...

As you pointed out there was plenty of reasons for the Great Depression......yet you blame it all on the GOP.
And the supposed depression in 2007-08 was merely a recession which was caused intentionally by Democrats in congress with the help of a bunch of their billionaire hedgefunder friends like George Soros.


----------



## T.E.C. - Iowa

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​



The question, "Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites?" is an interesting question, but I would like to offer a different perspective.

Capitalism creates three classes of people the rich, the favored poor, and the unfavored poor.  The rich then create tension and divisiveness between the favored poor and the unfavored poor.  In this case, race is simply a convenient way to form an unfavored group - although in the past the rich have used religion (e.g. catholic or Muslim), ethnic heritage (e.g. Irish), or any other distinction that is convenient.

The above question may be reframed as "Do the unfavored poor in America have more resentment and distain for the favored poor?  Or alternately, does the psuedo-arrogance of the favored poor do more damage to those designated as an unfavored minority?"

In the end, the rich do not care!  They just want the divisiveness, so that they are free to take more of everything!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks participating.
> 
> 
> Disproving the nonsense that they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that whites don't want them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 blacks in the entire history of the movie industry doesn't prove anything son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, with the "entire history".
> 
> 
> You want to look at "the entire history" so that you get to judge current whites based on the actions of long dead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire history ls the truth.
Click to expand...



Never said it wasn't.


What I said was that you want to judge current whites on the actions of long dead whites. 


You are arguing against the idea that the Oscars TODAY are inclusive, based on numbers that include awards given decades before any of the current judges were born.


That is completely unfair to the current Oscar organization, and deeply racist of you, to boot.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is where you keep going wrong.
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.
> 
> The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.
> 
> You have been asked 2 questions that you ha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1929? Everyone involved in that Oscars is dead, and you want to discriminate against whites today, to balance that out.
> 
> 
> And whites today, agree. Or at least our government does.
> 
> 
> That is what AA is.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1929 until now. You'll celebrate anything and everything from hundreds of years ago but come up with these sad sack excuses to anything that shows how racist whites have been. You don't get to do that. Whites shouldn't have done what they did. You being butthurt and not wanting to see it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


I will celebrate events and actions from the past. 


But I will not use those events nor celebrations as an excuse to punish current people.


I am proud that my father served in WWII.


But I do not judge modern Japan as though they are Imperial Japan of the 1940s. 


That would be an act of a racist asshole.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no issues with the exam.
> 
> 
> The black people were not promoted because the white people took action when their civil rights were violated.
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, not merit.
> 
> Their stated reason was fear of being sued, under "Disparate Impact Theory".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.


That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing and conflating two different conversations.  I was commenting on Taz whining about black people having their own organizations and events and then erroneously labeling the activities and organizations as racists.  I then asked if certain white people did not want and would not allow black people access to *their *events then why....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is where you keep going wrong.
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.
> 
> The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.
> 
> You have been asked 2 questions that you ha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1929? Everyone involved in that Oscars is dead, and you want to discriminate against whites today, to balance that out.
> 
> 
> And whites today, agree. Or at least our government does.
> 
> 
> That is what AA is.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1929 until now. You'll celebrate anything and everything from hundreds of years ago but come up with these sad sack excuses to anything that shows how racist whites have been. You don't get to do that. Whites shouldn't have done what they did. You being butthurt and not wanting to see it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will celebrate events and actions from the past.
> 
> 
> But I will not use those events nor celebrations as an excuse to punish current people.
> 
> 
> I am proud that my father served in WWII.
> 
> 
> But I do not judge modern Japan as though they are Imperial Japan of the 1940s.
> 
> 
> That would be an act of a racist asshole.
Click to expand...


Excuses. The problem is not about people from the past, that's the excuse those like you use to avoid that we are talking about people like you who have the same attitudes whites had in 1818 and 1918.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never ad their civil rights violated,  I have to laugh at the fake indignation of punk ass racist whites talking about somebody getting something based on skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.
> 
> 
> That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.
Click to expand...


It's no pretense. All I have to do is read the posts here at USMB, There is no pro black discrimination.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is where you keep going wrong.
> 
> 
> You are ignoring that white people, have at great pain, long ago opened up their events and awards and ect, to black people.
> 
> 
> Other than the elderly, today's whites grew up when this was already normal to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.
> 
> The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.
> 
> You have been asked 2 questions that you ha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1929? Everyone involved in that Oscars is dead, and you want to discriminate against whites today, to balance that out.
> 
> 
> And whites today, agree. Or at least our government does.
> 
> 
> That is what AA is.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1929 until now. You'll celebrate anything and everything from hundreds of years ago but come up with these sad sack excuses to anything that shows how racist whites have been. You don't get to do that. Whites shouldn't have done what they did. You being butthurt and not wanting to see it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will celebrate events and actions from the past.
> 
> 
> But I will not use those events nor celebrations as an excuse to punish current people.
> 
> 
> I am proud that my father served in WWII.
> 
> 
> But I do not judge modern Japan as though they are Imperial Japan of the 1940s.
> 
> 
> That would be an act of a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuses. The problem is not about people from the past, that's the excuse those like you use to avoid that we are talking about people like you who have the same attitudes whites had in 1818 and 1918.
Click to expand...


LOL!!! 

Hollywood is full of whites that have the same attitudes whites had in 1818!!???


YOU LIBS SEEING THIS SHIT?!


This is what your future is. 



You will be the best little lefty you can, and you will be judged based on your skin color. 


The mob will never be sated.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu utterly failed to address the example provided.
> 
> Which demonstrate that whites are discriminated against when AA and associated programs/laws/ect, are used to favor blacks.
> 
> 
> That is the nature of discrimination. You discriminate in favor of some one at the expense of someone else.
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.
> 
> 
> That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no pretense. All I have to do is read the posts here at USMB, There is no pro black discrimination.
Click to expand...




You lie. YOu have had links and excerpts repeated presented to you proving widespread and massive pro black discrimination.


You are a liar and a racist.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It proves nothing. Now try comparing that to the number of whites holding the same award then get back with mw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 blacks in the entire history of the movie industry doesn't prove anything son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, with the "entire history".
> 
> 
> You want to look at "the entire history" so that you get to judge current whites based on the actions of long dead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire history ls the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it wasn't.
> 
> 
> What I said was that you want to judge current whites on the actions of long dead whites.
> 
> 
> You are arguing against the idea that the Oscars TODAY are inclusive, based on numbers that include awards given decades before any of the current judges were born.
> 
> 
> That is completely unfair to the current Oscar organization, and deeply racist of you, to boot.
Click to expand...


Not according to some of the people in the industry who are white.


I am judging whites today on what they do today.  I read the posts here, you guys are racists.

You talk a lot of crap, but you are unable to produce this:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not wrong. You are.  No one is ignoring anything except  you.
> 
> The Oscars began in in 1929. Out of 3,072 Oscars handed out since 1929 31 have been awarded to blacks.
> 
> You have been asked 2 questions that you ha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1929? Everyone involved in that Oscars is dead, and you want to discriminate against whites today, to balance that out.
> 
> 
> And whites today, agree. Or at least our government does.
> 
> 
> That is what AA is.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1929 until now. You'll celebrate anything and everything from hundreds of years ago but come up with these sad sack excuses to anything that shows how racist whites have been. You don't get to do that. Whites shouldn't have done what they did. You being butthurt and not wanting to see it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will celebrate events and actions from the past.
> 
> 
> But I will not use those events nor celebrations as an excuse to punish current people.
> 
> 
> I am proud that my father served in WWII.
> 
> 
> But I do not judge modern Japan as though they are Imperial Japan of the 1940s.
> 
> 
> That would be an act of a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuses. The problem is not about people from the past, that's the excuse those like you use to avoid that we are talking about people like you who have the same attitudes whites had in 1818 and 1918.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Hollywood is full of whites that have the same attitudes whites had in 1818!!???
> 
> 
> YOU LIBS SEEING THIS SHIT?!
> 
> 
> This is what your future is.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be the best little lefty you can, and you will be judged based on your skin color.
> 
> 
> The mob will never be sated.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you racists see things. You want return to a system hat provided favor to whites which excluded everyone else and you a here talking about discrimination. You're a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.
> 
> 
> That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no pretense. All I have to do is read the posts here at USMB, There is no pro black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. YOu have had links and excerpts repeated presented to you proving widespread and massive pro black discrimination.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a racist.
Click to expand...


There is no pro black discrimination. There have been no such examples.

*What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States*

The questions have come up before: Why isn't there a White History Month? Why isn't there a network for White Entertainment Television, like BET? Black Girls Rock? What about White Girls Rock? What about the critically acclaimed Broadway play _Hamilton_'s call for nonwhite actors?

Clearly, these few examples demonstrate "reverse racism," or the discrimination against members of a dominant racial group. Right?

Not quite.





Source: Julia Craven

"Things like BET, Black Girls Rock or Black History Month are not reverse racist against white people," Zeba Blay, a _Huffington Post_ Black Voices writer, illustrates in a video. "Because remember, in a society where white is seen as the default race, all history is white history. But racism isn't just someone feeling superior to another race and then discriminating against them."

Racism and prejudice aren't quite the same thing. Racism, rather, is best known as a system in which a racial majority is able to enforce its power and privilege over another race through political, economic and institutional means. Therefore racism can be described as "prejudice plus power," as the two work together to create the system of inequality.

More.

But in reality, the United States has a long legacy of racism that makes it difficult for people of color to receive quality health care, access affordable housing, find stable employment and avoid getting wrapped up in the justice system. These examples of institutionalized racism don't quite match with the examples of reverse racism, such as "Why don't WE have a White History Month?"

"There has never, ever, ever been a national set of laws or system put in place to systematically oppress white people or push them to a status that is 'less than,'" senior editor Alexia LaFata wrote for _Elite Daily_. "Not once. Ever. So 'reverse racism' can truly never exist."

What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States

So just be quiet and:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

T.E.C. - Iowa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question, "Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites?" is an interesting question, but I would like to offer a different perspective.
> 
> Capitalism creates three classes of people the rich, the favored poor, and the unfavored poor.  The rich then create tension and divisiveness between the favored poor and the unfavored poor.  In this case, race is simply a convenient way to form an unfavored group - although in the past the rich have used religion (e.g. catholic or Muslim), ethnic heritage (e.g. Irish), or any other distinction that is convenient.
> 
> The above question may be reframed as "Do the unfavored poor in America have more resentment and distain for the favored poor?  Or alternately, does the psuedo-arrogance of the favored poor do more damage to those designated as an unfavored minority?"
> 
> In the end, the rich do not care!  They just want the divisiveness, so that they are free to take more of everything!
Click to expand...


Race was used even when America was a British colony. Other than that I agree with what you say here.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a grain of sand or molecule of air on this planet that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Dust Bowl" was a result of a drought that forced many farmers into losing their farms and left witb no ability to pay their debts.
> 
> Economic policies with Europe contributed as well.
> 
> The stock market collapse further attributed to the depression as the dollar devaluated, but was not the only cause.
> 
> Furthermore, the Republicans controlled Congress through 1928.
> 
> Within a year the Depression ensued.
> 
> When FDR took office, he focused on revitalizing the banking system, enabling consumer deposits to be guaranteed. What "socialist policies" of his prolonged the depression?
> 
> He salvaged a mess that was left behind him.
> 
> Proving that in a deregulated environment, recklessness and corruption thrives and ultimately leads to dire circumstances.
> 
> When Obama took office after Bush, the economy was on the brink of collapsing yet again.
> 
> Roosevelt and how he brought us out of the depression of the 1930s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you pointed out there was plenty of reasons for the Great Depression......yet you blame it all on the GOP.
> And the supposed depression in 2007-08 was merely a recession which was caused intentionally by Democrats in congress with the help of a bunch of their billionaire hedgefunder friends like George Soros.
Click to expand...


I did not "blame it all on the GOP". I stated the FACT that republicans were in power at the time that the Depression began.

 And a democratic president led the country out of it. 

So what policies passed by democrats caused the Depression, as you stated?


----------



## Paul Essien

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.


Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.

Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts. 

Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"

Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written










And after all the lectures he does.


But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.



BasicHumanUnit said:


> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.


You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.  

To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world. 

Racism Is War

So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.


Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.

The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?

The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves. 

You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.

But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience? 

All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.


O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Most of Africa. In the US....most shithole cities are run by Democrats. Philly is mostly run by blacks and so is Detroit. Then there's the state of California.
> You would be surprise.
> I think you just feel all of the screwed up policies that never work are the fault of white people, but instead what they really are is screwed up liberal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Dust Bowl" was a result of a drought that forced many farmers into losing their farms and left witb no ability to pay their debts.
> 
> Economic policies with Europe contributed as well.
> 
> The stock market collapse further attributed to the depression as the dollar devaluated, but was not the only cause.
> 
> Furthermore, the Republicans controlled Congress through 1928.
> 
> Within a year the Depression ensued.
> 
> When FDR took office, he focused on revitalizing the banking system, enabling consumer deposits to be guaranteed. What "socialist policies" of his prolonged the depression?
> 
> He salvaged a mess that was left behind him.
> 
> Proving that in a deregulated environment, recklessness and corruption thrives and ultimately leads to dire circumstances.
> 
> When Obama took office after Bush, the economy was on the brink of collapsing yet again.
> 
> Roosevelt and how he brought us out of the depression of the 1930s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you pointed out there was plenty of reasons for the Great Depression......yet you blame it all on the GOP.
> And the supposed depression in 2007-08 was merely a recession which was caused intentionally by Democrats in congress with the help of a bunch of their billionaire hedgefunder friends like George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not "blame it all on the GOP". I stated the FACT that republicans were in power at the time that the Depression began.
> 
> And a democratic president led the country out of it.
> 
> So what policies passed by democrats caused the Depression, as you stated?
Click to expand...

A Democrat isn't exactly democratic. 
FDR was not democratic at all. 
His policies lengthened the depression. He abused the rights of Americans, a perfect example of  this is taking Japanese Americans out of their homes and sending them to internment camps. The end of the war led us out of the Depression. FDR wasn't alive then.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.


Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage inflicted by the previous 175+ years?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> Except NewsVine did show you.


We should stop doing their homework for them


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Denial isn't just a river in Egypt.


So you're aware of your deficiencies, good that will help speed along your recovery.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies caused one depression and sent us to the brink of a second one. As an entire nation. Done by Republicans who were white.
> 
> 
> 
> No conservative policy led to the Depression. Economic policies similar to those Obama instituted led to the Depression. A shortage of cash flow along with a lack of consumer confidence led to the Depression. The Dust Bowl and Socialist policies under FDR made the Depression worse and last longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Dust Bowl" was a result of a drought that forced many farmers into losing their farms and left witb no ability to pay their debts.
> 
> Economic policies with Europe contributed as well.
> 
> The stock market collapse further attributed to the depression as the dollar devaluated, but was not the only cause.
> 
> Furthermore, the Republicans controlled Congress through 1928.
> 
> Within a year the Depression ensued.
> 
> When FDR took office, he focused on revitalizing the banking system, enabling consumer deposits to be guaranteed. What "socialist policies" of his prolonged the depression?
> 
> He salvaged a mess that was left behind him.
> 
> Proving that in a deregulated environment, recklessness and corruption thrives and ultimately leads to dire circumstances.
> 
> When Obama took office after Bush, the economy was on the brink of collapsing yet again.
> 
> Roosevelt and how he brought us out of the depression of the 1930s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you pointed out there was plenty of reasons for the Great Depression......yet you blame it all on the GOP.
> And the supposed depression in 2007-08 was merely a recession which was caused intentionally by Democrats in congress with the help of a bunch of their billionaire hedgefunder friends like George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not "blame it all on the GOP". I stated the FACT that republicans were in power at the time that the Depression began.
> 
> And a democratic president led the country out of it.
> 
> So what policies passed by democrats caused the Depression, as you stated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Democrat isn't exactly democratic.
> FDR was not democratic at all.
> His policies lengthened the depression. He abused the rights of Americans, a perfect example of  this is taking Japanese Americans out of their homes and sending them to internment camps. The end of the war led us out of the Depression. FDR wasn't alive then.
Click to expand...


He represented the Democratic Party. How did his policies lengthen the depression? You've yet to provide a single answer to that simple question.

He was greatly responsible for leading the effort in revitalizing the banking system, unemployment dropped to a longtime low during his three terms.

How did internment camps play a role in prolonging the depression?

Furthermore, you should look at a calendar and recheck your "facts::

The depression lasted for 10 yesrs until 1939, and FDR WAS IN OFFICE when it ended, and would be until his death in 1945.

The SAME YEAR that the war ended.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage imposed by the previous 175+ years?
Click to expand...

No. However, moving on would be a good way to start repairing whatever damage you are imagining still exists in your life rather than hanging onto the past.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moving the goal posts. The claim was that whites did not want blacks to participate. That has been disproved.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 blacks in the entire history of the movie industry doesn't prove anything son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, with the "entire history".
> 
> 
> You want to look at "the entire history" so that you get to judge current whites based on the actions of long dead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire history ls the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it wasn't.
> 
> 
> What I said was that you want to judge current whites on the actions of long dead whites.
> 
> 
> You are arguing against the idea that the Oscars TODAY are inclusive, based on numbers that include awards given decades before any of the current judges were born.
> 
> 
> That is completely unfair to the current Oscar organization, and deeply racist of you, to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to some of the people in the industry who are white.
> 
> 
> I am judging whites today on what they do today.  I read the posts here, you guys are racists.
> 
> You talk a lot of crap, but you are unable to produce this:....ll.
Click to expand...



You'll need more than some stupid white liberal's word to convince me the fucking Hollywood Oscars are a stronghold of whites discriminating against blacks.

AND, if you really believed that today's Oscars were soooooooo racist, you would not have even tried conflating them with the Oscars of 19 fucking 29.
.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> The Tuskegee Airmen were from WWII, over 60 years ago.


My question was do you believe that by assigning the black pilots flight slots that there were some white pilots who were left out, you know displaced and prevented from flying?  I mean if you have 100 slots and you assign 33 of them to the black pilots then that means 33 white pilots got left out right?  Do you think that maybe they were resentful or pissed off about that?



Correll said:


> There was nothing wrong with the tests, other than the results were not what the city wanted, because of the skin color on those that did well.  As in New Haven.



They sealed the tests so no one could examine them to see why their was such a discrepancy among the results.  If 60% of the test was objective and 70% was needed to pass that means that you could score 100% on the true/false & multiple-choice yet any portion of the 40% subjective portion could be deemed unacceptable (a person gets to determine whether your answer is correct) then you fail the test.  We've previously discussed that desegregation was forced and it's not like the parties involved aren't above utilizing deceit to maintain the [white] status quo.  This is a tactic successfully employed in the past

Prior to passage of the federal Voting Rights Act in 1965, Southern states maintained elaborate voter registration procedures deliberately designed to deny the vote to nonwhites.

This process was often referred to as a "literacy test," a term that had two different meanings — one specific and one general. Some states used an actual reading test. *But the test results were rigged by biased registrars who were the sole judges whether — in their opinion — you were sufficiently "literate" to "pass." They often did not require white applicants to take the test at all, or always "passed" those who did. Black applicants were almost always required to take the test, even those with college degrees, and they were almost always deemed to have "failed."*

The more general use of "literacy test" referred to the complex, interlocking systems used to deny Afro-Americans (and in some regions, Latinos and Native Americans) the right to vote so as to ensure that political power remained exclusively white-only. In addition to tests and registration procedures, these systems of racial discrimination and oppression included poll taxes, police power & intimidation, economic retaliation, and violent white- terrorism. It is in this general sense that the term "literacy test" is applied to those southern states that did not us an actual reading test.

*Poll taxes*. A "poll tax" was a tax you had to pay in order to vote. At one time, state and local poll taxes were common, but by the mid-20th Century they were mainly limited to the South as a means of preventing Blacks and poor whites from voting. State poll taxes ranged from $1 to $5 per year, and some towns and counties levy additional local poll taxes. In Mississippi, for example, the state's poll tax was $2 per year (equal to $15 in 2012). That might not sound like a lot of money, but for impoverished families feeding their children on free federal "commodity" food it was a sum that forced them to choose between voting and necessities of life. And many of those at the very bottom of the economic ladder — sharecroppers, tenant farmers, agricultural laborers, coal miners, timber workers, and so on — existed entirely outside the cash economy. They had to buy their necessities at over-priced plantation or company stores on credit and their pay went directly to the store, not them.


*Police intimidation*. The various state, county, and local police forces — all white of course — routinely intimidated and harassed Blacks who tried to register. They arrested would-be voters on false charges and beat others for imagined transgressions; and often this kind of retribution was directed not only at the man or woman who dared try to register, but against family members as well, even the children.


*Economic retaliation*. Throughout the deep South, white businesses, employers, banks, and landlords were organized into White Citizens Councils who inflicted economic retaliation against nonwhites who tried to vote. Evictions. Firings. Boycotts. Foreclosures. Small-scale farmers needed a crop loan each year in order to buy seed, fertilizer, fuel, and food until they could sell their cotton or tobacco after picking. Banks denied those loans to Blacks who tried to vote, forcing them off the land.


*White terrorism*. And if economic pressure proved insufficient, the Ku Klux Klan was ready with violence and mayhem. Cross-burnings. Night riders. Beatings. Rapes. Church bombings. Arson of businesses and homes. Murder and mob lynchings, drive-by shootings and sniper assassinations. Today these people would be called "terrorists," but back then the white establishment saw them as defenders of the "_southern way of life_" and upholders of "_our glorious southern heritage._"
While in theory there were standard state-wide registration procedures, in real-life the individual county Registrars and clerks did things their own way. The exact procedure varied from county to county, and within a county it varied from day to day according to the mood of the Registrar. And, of course, it almost always varied according to the race of the applicant.​


Correll said:


> Disparate Impact means that employers have to discriminate against whites, to assure an outcome with enough blacks in it, any time that the blacks in a certain workforce, fail to make it own their own.



That's not what it means, it's a tool intended to be used to dismantle the polices, procedures and mechanisms that have been employed to obstruct the equal consideration and opportunities of non-whites.  The reason I found this case interesting is because the court ruled that the testing methodology created a disparate impact situation which the city corrected by what the court deemed to be a disparate treatment solution.  So the two "harms" were weighed and the SCOTUS ruled in favor of the white firefighters (per usual I might add) and [bad] legal precedence was then set although all of the lower courts ruled in favor of the city.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.
> 
> 
> That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no pretense. All I have to do is read the posts here at USMB, There is no pro black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. YOu have had links and excerpts repeated presented to you proving widespread and massive pro black discrimination.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no pro black discrimination. There have been no such examples.
> 
> *What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States*
> 
> The questions have come up before: Why isn't there a White History Month? Why isn't there a network for White Entertainment Television, like BET? Black Girls Rock? What about White Girls Rock? What about the critically acclaimed Broadway play _Hamilton_'s call for nonwhite actors?
> 
> Clearly, these few examples demonstrate "reverse racism," or the discrimination against members of a dominant racial group. Right?
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Julia Craven....l.
Click to expand...



Only a fucking moron, would try to present a definition of racism, that is limited to only white people.


YOU ARE SAYING THAT ONLY WHITE PEOPLE CAN BE RACIST.



I've said it many times, that liberals have the self awareness of a potted plant.

But you, with this,


You have LESS self awareness than a potted plant. A lot less.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage imposed by the previous 175+ years?
Click to expand...



A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.


You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.


That is absurd.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tuskegee Airmen were from WWII, over 60 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> My question was do you believe that by assigning the black pilots flight slots that there were some white pilots who were left out, you know displaced and prevented from flying?  I mean if you have 100 slots and you assign 33 of them to the black pilots then that means 33 white pilots got left out right?  Do you think that maybe they were resentful or pissed off about that?
Click to expand...



Don't know, don't care. It was over 60 years ago and has no bearing on anything going on today.






Correll said:


> There was nothing wrong with the tests, other than the results were not what the city wanted, because of the skin color on those that did well.  As in New Haven.



They sealed the tests so no one could examine them to see why their was such a discrepancy among the results.  If 60% of the test was objective and 70% was needed to pass that means that you could score 100% on the true/false & multiple-choice yet any portion of the 40% subjective portion could be deemed unacceptable (a person gets to determine whether your answer is correct) then you fail the test.  We've previously discussed that desegregation was forced and it's not like the parties involved aren't above utilizing deceit to maintain the [white] status quo.  This is a tactic successfully employed in the past
....
[/QUOTE]


Your assumption, that the city government of New Haven, Connecticut, one of the more liberals states, in 2009 is using the tactics of the pre 1964 deep south, to discriminate against blacks.

is noted and laughed at. 

Knock that silliness off.





Correll said:


> Disparate Impact means that employers have to discriminate against whites, to assure an outcome with enough blacks in it, any time that the blacks in a certain workforce, fail to make it own their own.



That's not what it means, it's a tool intended to be used to dismantle the polices, procedures and mechanisms that have been employed to obstruct the equal consideration and opportunities of non-whites.  The reason I found this case interesting is because the court ruled that the testing methodology created a disparate impact situation which the city corrected by what the court deemed to be a disparate treatment solution.  So the two "harms" were weighed and the SCOTUS ruled in favor of the white firefighters (per usual I might add) and [bad] legal precedence was then set although all of the lower courts ruled in favor of the city.[/QUOTE]



The tool might have been crafted with that use in mind, but that is not the way it is being used, as we saw in the New Haven case.

There was equal consideration, all tested with the same test. But when that did not produce a racially equal OUTCOME, then fear of Disparate Impact Theory, 

*CAUSED UNEQUAL CONSIDERATION, *ie anti-white discrimination.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.



So I'm arguing (or debating) the side of the issue that says it's preposterous to believe that the majority of white people believe blacks are more racists than whites.  I'm stating that the whole idea that this could be true is ludicrous *because* of the fact that the people who founded our nation were white supremacists meaning they subscribed to the theory that white people were superior to black people and in some cases that black people were not even human and considered a subspecies.  We know this because they openly wrote about it such as in the reasons for secession when the north was giving the south grief about slavery.  When the south was defeated and after the slaves were freed many municipalities passed Black Codes and Jim Crow laws in an attempt to return black people to a state of bondage and forced labor.  They also instituted legal segregation which was only broken via lawsuits and anti-discrimination legislation.  Many times when black people would make some legislative or other gain the backlash at times would wipe out whatever gain they had obtained and they'd have to start all over again like in the case of  Black Wall Street also known as the Tulsa Oklahoma race riots where the most affluent black neighborhood in the country was torched & burned by white people.  And this discussion hasn't even touched upon the intimidation tactics used to dissuade black people from exercising their rights - the right to vote, to better schools, to better jobs, etc. - lynchings, cross burnings, murder, church bombings.  

Whatever angst you're feeling that you believe is caused by black people pursuing and fighting for their equal rights couldn't possibly compare to actual systemic and long term damage that was inflicted, rarely acknowledged and certainly have never had any steps taken to be made "whole" again as some others have.  

So if it sounds like I'm not taking time out to acknowledge the non-racist white people or argue this issue from the other side it's because we're outnumbered by people who have no concept of what racism actually entails, an appalling lack of knowledge of American history, little if any understanding of civil rights legislation or the ability to read and understand court rulings.  Plus I'm doing this in between my other work & studies. 

What's confounding to me is that you personally have stated that the country is no longer hostile to African Americans but I don't understand how you could arrive at that conclusion if you're paying attention to the things that are being posted just in this message board conversation.  Before this one I was participating on one on affirmative action and that one was way worse than this one.

If everything that you've achieved or obtained in your life was done without having to face adversity, then good for you, a lot of us were not given that option.  So we had to learn how to navigate a landscape that was littered with landmines and with people sabotaging our efforts at times all along the way.  So when I hear sometime crying about black history month, or Black entertainment TV or Black whatever my reaction is usually "seriously, the worse thing you have to worry about in life is what someone else who happens to be black is celebrating or watching?"


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm arguing (or debating) the side of the issue that says it's preposterous to believe that the majority of white people believe blacks are more racists than whites.  I'm stating that the whole idea that this could be true is ludicrous *because* of the fact that the people who founded our nation were white supremacists...
Click to expand...



The founding of this nation was almost two hundred and fifty years ago.


To pretend that it is "preposterous" that ideas could change is as little as 10 generations,

is utterly preposterous of YOU.





> Whatever angst you're feeling that you believe is caused by black people pursuing and fighting for their equal rights couldn't possibly compare to actual systemic and long term damage that was inflicted, rarely acknowledged and certainly have never had any steps taken to be made "whole" again as some others have.



I only mention the past strife of desegregation, to show that the majority of the population was very serious and committed to doing it. 







> So if it sounds like I'm not taking time out to acknowledge the non-racist white people or argue this issue from the other side it's because we're outnumbered by people who have no concept of what racism actually entails, an appalling lack of knowledge of American history, little if any understanding of civil rights legislation or the ability to read and understand court rulings.  Plus I'm doing this in between my other work & studies.




Sorry, but that's no excuse for acting like it's the height of Klan power in 2018.





> What's confounding to me is that you personally have stated that the country is no longer hostile to African Americans but I don't understand how you could arrive at that conclusion if you're paying attention to the things that are being posted just in this message board conversation.  Before this one I was participating on one on affirmative action and that one was way worse than this one.




Have you see the analysis of the population of white voters who supported EITHER, the hypothetical presidency of Colin Powell o the actual presidency of President Obama?


The percentage of white voters who were hostile to BOTH of those black candidates, was in the single digits.




> If everything that you've achieved or obtained in your life was done without having to face adversity, then good for you, a lot of us were not given that option.  So we had to learn how to navigate a landscape that was littered with landmines and with people sabotaging our efforts at times all along the way.  So when I hear sometime crying about black history month, or Black entertainment TV or Black whatever my reaction is usually "seriously, the worse thing you have to worry about in life is what someone else who happens to be black is celebrating or watching?"





NOt sure where you got the idea, I have not faced adversity.


If you have Black History Month, can I have White History Month?


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> I'm 57, that's nearly 60 and can say that you are wrong.



Yes, but you are a racist and you lack integrity, hence your pronouncements are meaningless.



> What we see is the standard white backlash that happens every time whites don't get to have everything.



Whites have never had everything.

Even when the evil democrats held other people as slaves, it was limited to roughly half the states. Further, free blacks in the North owned plenty of property, including many slaves.








> Title 7 isn't government mandated racism. But you are white so you see fit to think it was just natural for whites to be given everything and deny others of the same opportunities which was how things were when title 7 happened. If not for title 7 that whites would still get everything and deny everyone else of the same opportunities. You are fine with that and think anything trying to stop that us racism. That's dumb.



Title VII is the government mandated treatment of people based on skin color.

It is the definition of institutional racism.

What you will never grasp is that racism is not the cure for racism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> I never said anything like that. But you are a racist. *Whites have benefited from worldwide white supremacy.* I think that's something Essen said and he speaks truth in that statement. The fact you live in the US instead of being a serf in Europe is evidence of how you benefitted from it yourself.





Particularly the Irish, Italians, Slaves, and Poles.... 

The idiocy you post to justify your racism is beyond the pale.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage imposed by the previous 175+ years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, moving on would be a good way to start repairing whatever damage you are imagining still exists in your life rather than hanging onto the past.
Click to expand...


No, correcting the damage would be the best way to repair the damage.






*Why We Can’t Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past*

Racism is not simply a thing of our past. It is very much part of our present. Everyone does not get an equal shake. We are closer than we have ever been, but we are still aren’t there.

Why We Can't Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past - Kevin A. Thompson

*Enough Already About Racism!! Racism Is a Thing of the Past*

“Racism is dead.” “Too many black people are playing the race card.” “Affirmative Action is unconstitutional and represents racism against white people.” “All Lives Matter.” “Political correctness is ruining America.”

These and similar sentiments are common, perhaps prevalent, in these times. “Enough already — slavery ended more than 150 years ago.” “I’m not racist and am not responsible for what someone else did in the 19th century.”

If that is indeed the case, please explain the following things to me:

*Flint, MI is 60% black with 41% of its citizens living beneath the poverty line. **Flint’s children have been exposed to lead in the drinking water because of a decision to save money. ** The toxicity of the water was covered up for many months. Grosse Pointe Shores, MI is .6% black. 2.7% live below the poverty line. Please indicate what you think the response would have been if wealthy white children in Grosse Pointe Shores were exposed to lead in the water supply?
*
*A group of heavily armed white men, labeled “activists” by the media, trespassed and occupied federal buildings in rural Oregon.** The official response was to allow them to air their grievances, order supplies and allow the situation to defuse over time. Please comment on the likely police response if a group of heavily armed black men took over federal property. 
*
*Jim Cooley, a white man, carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport. ** Cooley simply went about his business, supposedly keeping his daughter safe. **John Crawford, a black man, picked up an air rifle from a shelf in an Ohio Walmart and was shot to death by police**. Please explain what you think might have happened if John Crawford carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport or if Jim Cooley shopped for an air gun at Walmart.*

Enough Already About Racism!!  Racism Is a Thing of the Past | HuffPost

Can you explain these things mudwhistle?


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 57, that's nearly 60 and can say that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you are a racist and you lack integrity, hence your pronouncements are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is the standard white backlash that happens every time whites don't get to have everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never had everything.
> 
> Even when the evil democrats held other people as slaves, it was limited to roughly half the states. Further, free blacks in the North owned plenty of property, including many slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title 7 isn't government mandated racism. But you are white so you see fit to think it was just natural for whites to be given everything and deny others of the same opportunities which was how things were when title 7 happened. If not for title 7 that whites would still get everything and deny everyone else of the same opportunities. You are fine with that and think anything trying to stop that us racism. That's dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Title VII is the government mandated treatment of people based on skin color.
> 
> It is the definition of institutional racism.
> 
> What you will never grasp is that racism is not the cure for racism.
Click to expand...


Whites had rights and opportunities while excluding others of the same. Whites had everything.
DailyKenn is a white racist site, .These 9 statements are not facts.
AA is not racism.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage imposed by the previous 175+ years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, moving on would be a good way to start repairing whatever damage you are imagining still exists in your life rather than hanging onto the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, correcting the damage would be the best way to repair the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why We Can’t Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past*
> 
> Racism is not simply a thing of our past. It is very much part of our present. Everyone does not get an equal shake. We are closer than we have ever been, but we are still aren’t there.
> 
> Why We Can't Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past - Kevin A. Thompson
> 
> *Enough Already About Racism!! Racism Is a Thing of the Past*
> 
> “Racism is dead.” “Too many black people are playing the race card.” “Affirmative Action is unconstitutional and represents racism against white people.” “All Lives Matter.” “Political correctness is ruining America.”
> 
> These and similar sentiments are common, perhaps prevalent, in these times. “Enough already — slavery ended more than 150 years ago.” “I’m not racist and am not responsible for what someone else did in the 19th century.”
> 
> If that is indeed the case, please explain the following things to me:
> 
> *Flint, MI is 60% black with 41% of its citizens living beneath the poverty line. **Flint’s children have been exposed to lead in the drinking water because of a decision to save money. ** The toxicity of the water was covered up for many months. Grosse Pointe Shores, MI is .6% black. 2.7% live below the poverty line. Please indicate what you think the response would have been if wealthy white children in Grosse Pointe Shores were exposed to lead in the water supply?
> *
> *A group of heavily armed white men, labeled “activists” by the media, trespassed and occupied federal buildings in rural Oregon.** The official response was to allow them to air their grievances, order supplies and allow the situation to defuse over time. Please comment on the likely police response if a group of heavily armed black men took over federal property.
> *
> *Jim Cooley, a white man, carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport. ** Cooley simply went about his business, supposedly keeping his daughter safe. **John Crawford, a black man, picked up an air rifle from a shelf in an Ohio Walmart and was shot to death by police**. Please explain what you think might have happened if John Crawford carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport or if Jim Cooley shopped for an air gun at Walmart.*
> 
> Enough Already About Racism!!  Racism Is a Thing of the Past | HuffPost
> 
> Can you explain these things mudwhistle?
Click to expand...

So you want the rest of the white race to give you a check for all of the damage that was done to blacks over the centuries by other whites.
Maybe some dough will fix all of that damage.
When are we gonna get a check from all of the damage Obama has done to the the United States and Europe?
He started a bunch of wars in Libya and Syria and now all of those refugees are flooding Europe and the US spreading hate, rape, diseases, and murder.
Considering the fact that I've been in Africa and all of the disease and starvation that is going on there, along with all of the ethnic cleansing that has been going on and ignored by the media.....I think you should consider yourself lucky not to be still living there.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage imposed by the previous 175+ years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, moving on would be a good way to start repairing whatever damage you are imagining still exists in your life rather than hanging onto the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, correcting the damage would be the best way to repair the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why We Can’t Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past*
> 
> Racism is not simply a thing of our past. It is very much part of our present. Everyone does not get an equal shake. We are closer than we have ever been, but we are still aren’t there.
> 
> Why We Can't Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past - Kevin A. Thompson
> 
> *Enough Already About Racism!! Racism Is a Thing of the Past*
> 
> “Racism is dead.” “Too many black people are playing the race card.” “Affirmative Action is unconstitutional and represents racism against white people.” “All Lives Matter.” “Political correctness is ruining America.”
> 
> These and similar sentiments are common, perhaps prevalent, in these times. “Enough already — slavery ended more than 150 years ago.” “I’m not racist and am not responsible for what someone else did in the 19th century.”
> 
> If that is indeed the case, please explain the following things to me:
> 
> *Flint, MI is 60% black with 41% of its citizens living beneath the poverty line. **Flint’s children have been exposed to lead in the drinking water because of a decision to save money. ** The toxicity of the water was covered up for many months. Grosse Pointe Shores, MI is .6% black. 2.7% live below the poverty line. Please indicate what you think the response would have been if wealthy white children in Grosse Pointe Shores were exposed to lead in the water supply?
> *
> *A group of heavily armed white men, labeled “activists” by the media, trespassed and occupied federal buildings in rural Oregon.** The official response was to allow them to air their grievances, order supplies and allow the situation to defuse over time. Please comment on the likely police response if a group of heavily armed black men took over federal property.
> *
> *Jim Cooley, a white man, carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport. ** Cooley simply went about his business, supposedly keeping his daughter safe. **John Crawford, a black man, picked up an air rifle from a shelf in an Ohio Walmart and was shot to death by police**. Please explain what you think might have happened if John Crawford carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport or if Jim Cooley shopped for an air gun at Walmart.*
> 
> Enough Already About Racism!!  Racism Is a Thing of the Past | HuffPost
> 
> Can you explain these things mudwhistle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you want the rest of the white race to give you a check for all of the damage that was done to blacks over the centuries by other whites.
> Maybe some dough will fix all of that damage.
> When are we gonna get a check from all of the damage Obama has done to the the United States and Europe?
> He started a bunch of wars in Libya and Syria and now all of those refugees are flooding Europe and the US spreading hate, rape, diseases, and murder.
> Considering the fact that I've been in Africa and all of the disease and starvation that is going on there, along with all of the ethnic cleansing that has been going on and ignored by the media.....I think you should consider yourself lucky not to be still living there.
Click to expand...


Your ignorance is funny. I mean really, you are a dumbfruck who knows nothing.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not explain why you act as though the last 60 years of history did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the last 60 years of history corrected the damage imposed by the previous 175+ years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, moving on would be a good way to start repairing whatever damage you are imagining still exists in your life rather than hanging onto the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, correcting the damage would be the best way to repair the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why We Can’t Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past*
> 
> Racism is not simply a thing of our past. It is very much part of our present. Everyone does not get an equal shake. We are closer than we have ever been, but we are still aren’t there.
> 
> Why We Can't Say Racism Is a Thing of the Past - Kevin A. Thompson
> 
> *Enough Already About Racism!! Racism Is a Thing of the Past*
> 
> “Racism is dead.” “Too many black people are playing the race card.” “Affirmative Action is unconstitutional and represents racism against white people.” “All Lives Matter.” “Political correctness is ruining America.”
> 
> These and similar sentiments are common, perhaps prevalent, in these times. “Enough already — slavery ended more than 150 years ago.” “I’m not racist and am not responsible for what someone else did in the 19th century.”
> 
> If that is indeed the case, please explain the following things to me:
> 
> *Flint, MI is 60% black with 41% of its citizens living beneath the poverty line. **Flint’s children have been exposed to lead in the drinking water because of a decision to save money. ** The toxicity of the water was covered up for many months. Grosse Pointe Shores, MI is .6% black. 2.7% live below the poverty line. Please indicate what you think the response would have been if wealthy white children in Grosse Pointe Shores were exposed to lead in the water supply?
> *
> *A group of heavily armed white men, labeled “activists” by the media, trespassed and occupied federal buildings in rural Oregon.** The official response was to allow them to air their grievances, order supplies and allow the situation to defuse over time. Please comment on the likely police response if a group of heavily armed black men took over federal property.
> *
> *Jim Cooley, a white man, carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport. ** Cooley simply went about his business, supposedly keeping his daughter safe. **John Crawford, a black man, picked up an air rifle from a shelf in an Ohio Walmart and was shot to death by police**. Please explain what you think might have happened if John Crawford carried a loaded assault weapon into the Atlanta airport or if Jim Cooley shopped for an air gun at Walmart.*
> 
> Enough Already About Racism!!  Racism Is a Thing of the Past | HuffPost
> 
> Can you explain these things mudwhistle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you want the rest of the white race to give you a check for all of the damage that was done to blacks over the centuries by other whites.
> Maybe some dough will fix all of that damage.
> When are we gonna get a check from all of the damage Obama has done to the the United States and Europe?
> He started a bunch of wars in Libya and Syria and now all of those refugees are flooding Europe and the US spreading hate, rape, diseases, and murder.
> Considering the fact that I've been in Africa and all of the disease and starvation that is going on there, along with all of the ethnic cleansing that has been going on and ignored by the media.....I think you should consider yourself lucky not to be still living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is funny. I mean really, you are a dumbfruck who knows nothing.
Click to expand...

Nope. I know plenty.
Your problem is you're a racist bastard that hates white people. 
Even the one's that support your ridiculous hatred.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything about returning to a system of pro white discrimination.
> 
> 
> That was the voices in  your head. I am not responsible for what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.
> 
> 
> That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no pretense. All I have to do is read the posts here at USMB, There is no pro black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. YOu have had links and excerpts repeated presented to you proving widespread and massive pro black discrimination.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no pro black discrimination. There have been no such examples.
> 
> *What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States*
> 
> The questions have come up before: Why isn't there a White History Month? Why isn't there a network for White Entertainment Television, like BET? Black Girls Rock? What about White Girls Rock? What about the critically acclaimed Broadway play _Hamilton_'s call for nonwhite actors?
> 
> Clearly, these few examples demonstrate "reverse racism," or the discrimination against members of a dominant racial group. Right?
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Julia Craven
> 
> "Things like BET, Black Girls Rock or Black History Month are not reverse racist against white people," Zeba Blay, a _Huffington Post_ Black Voices writer, illustrates in a video. "Because remember, in a society where white is seen as the default race, all history is white history. But racism isn't just someone feeling superior to another race and then discriminating against them."
> 
> Racism and prejudice aren't quite the same thing. Racism, rather, is best known as a system in which a racial majority is able to enforce its power and privilege over another race through political, economic and institutional means. Therefore racism can be described as "prejudice plus power," as the two work together to create the system of inequality.
> 
> More.
> 
> But in reality, the United States has a long legacy of racism that makes it difficult for people of color to receive quality health care, access affordable housing, find stable employment and avoid getting wrapped up in the justice system. These examples of institutionalized racism don't quite match with the examples of reverse racism, such as "Why don't WE have a White History Month?"
> 
> "There has never, ever, ever been a national set of laws or system put in place to systematically oppress white people or push them to a status that is 'less than,'" senior editor Alexia LaFata wrote for _Elite Daily_. "Not once. Ever. So 'reverse racism' can truly never exist."
> 
> What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States
> 
> So just be quiet and:
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
Click to expand...

Racism is not discrimination only against non-whites. It is the discrimination against any other person simply because of their race.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
Click to expand...

I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 57, that's nearly 60 and can say that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you are a racist and you lack integrity, hence your pronouncements are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is the standard white backlash that happens every time whites don't get to have everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never had everything.
> 
> Even when the evil democrats held other people as slaves, it was limited to roughly half the states. Further, free blacks in the North owned plenty of property, including many slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title 7 isn't government mandated racism. But you are white so you see fit to think it was just natural for whites to be given everything and deny others of the same opportunities which was how things were when title 7 happened. If not for title 7 that whites would still get everything and deny everyone else of the same opportunities. You are fine with that and think anything trying to stop that us racism. That's dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Title VII is the government mandated treatment of people based on skin color.
> 
> It is the definition of institutional racism.
> 
> What you will never grasp is that racism is not the cure for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites had rights and opportunities while excluding others of the same. Whites had everything.
> DailyKenn is a white racist site, .These 9 statements are not facts.
> AA is not racism.
Click to expand...

HAD, past tense.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> Whites had rights and opportunities while excluding others of the same.



As did blacks.

In 1700, an Englishman had less rights in Morocco than a black man in Georgia.



> Whites had everything.



Ignorant racism.



> DailyKenn is a white racist site, .These 9 statements are not facts.
> AA is not racism.



These statements are indeed fact.

You declaring a site you know absolutely nothing about "racist" because it exposes your raging bigotry is the height of irony.

You have no substance, you are a small minded racist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MizMolly said:


> [
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.



Normal people are not obsessed with race.

These clowns are not indicative of ordinary black Americans.

I will say they are FAR closer to white racists than they are to black normals.

We normals, white and black, will wrestle this nation back from the hate mongers.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.



The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)

*E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
*Systemic*

In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).


In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.


In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.


In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).


In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.


In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).

In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).


In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).


In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).


In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).


In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).


In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).


In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).


In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.


In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*


In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*


In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*


In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*


In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*


In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*

Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)

​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Uncensored2008 said:


> Normal people are not obsessed with race.


You're right, normal people do not take to message boards to cry and complain about things that don't directly concern them like Black Entertainment TV (but you're certainly welcome to watch) or Black History Month (you're certainly welcome to participate) or the Organization of Black Airline Pilots or The National Society of Black Engineers for example, although from what I've seen on this message board  I suspect most of you wouldn't qualify for membership in either of the last two  and it wouldn't be because you're not black.


Uncensored2008 said:


> These clowns are not indicative of ordinary black Americans.


And in your mind, what is an ordinary black American?  One who doesn't talk back, who doesn't question the designated authority figure?  Again you have no idea what the term racism/racist means and nobody here is going to kowtow to your made-up standard for "ordinary black Americans".  Furthermore if you didn't want to know the answer then why did you ask the question.  It's not our fault that it turned out to not be what you thought and wanted it to be.  



Uncensored2008 said:


> We normals, white and black, will wrestle this nation back from the hate mongers.


You can come down off your soapbox now cause no one is wrestling anything away from anyone.  

And you might be interested to know that one of the last people that tried coming after me on some trumped up bullshit got his ass handed to him when the State came down on his "enterprise".  They thought they got away with it because the first investigator bought their bullshit story but I got lucky because the paperwork ended up on the desk of a second investigator who contacted me about the complaint I submitted.  This guy left the state because he though he was getting ready to be arrested on a 3rd strike felony but not before he was fined, sanctioned and banned from doing business for 5 years.

I know a lot of people play on these boards, but threatening people online even if it's just stating that you're going to do things to diminish or restrict any of their rights is not something you want to get involved in.  One or more people conspiring to do anything that is unlawful is actionable in my state as is cyberstalking including third-party stalking which is also known as stalking by proxy (send someone to follow a person, take pictures of them and then send them back to the original stalker - post the resulting photos and report online). Don't even think about doing something like that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Racism is not discrimination only against non-whites. It is the discrimination against any other person simply because of their race.


But racism and discrimination are not the same thing.  We all discriminate in a myriad of ways in our daily lives, we have to in order to navigate life and at times keep ourselves and others safe.  Racial discrimination however is not preferring one race to another in matters such as your associates or dating or friends if all it is is a preference.  It's only racial discrimination if the *reason* you prefer one race to the other is because of the belief that your race is superior and the disdained race is inferior.

To take things a little bit further, you (not you personally) can be a raging racist all day long 24/7 and hate whomever you want and for the most part no one is really going to pay that much attention.  It's only when people act on their racists beliefs and decide to deny someone not of their race something that the person is other entitled to that it becomes an issue where the government or an attorney via a lawsuit intervenes to protect the rights of the discriminated party.

The other part of this situation that many seem unable to grasp is when specific white people start talking about black people taking away jobs and university seats, etc. they're operating from the _false _premise that the white people of our country believed themselves to be, by right (God given), entitled to *EVERYTHING *within it, including the lives of black people, and that anything that is given to anyone who is not white is "taking away" from them.  

I asked the question of another poster if he thought when the all black Tuskegee airmen were given flight slots if he considered that "taking away" flight slots from some of the white pilots.  He thus far has indicated that he refuses to answer allegedly because it was 60 years ago but my point remains.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 57, that's nearly 60 and can say that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you are a racist and you lack integrity, hence your pronouncements are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is the standard white backlash that happens every time whites don't get to have everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never had everything.
> 
> Even when the evil democrats held other people as slaves, it was limited to roughly half the states. Further, free blacks in the North owned plenty of property, including many slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title 7 isn't government mandated racism. But you are white so you see fit to think it was just natural for whites to be given everything and deny others of the same opportunities which was how things were when title 7 happened. If not for title 7 that whites would still get everything and deny everyone else of the same opportunities. You are fine with that and think anything trying to stop that us racism. That's dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Title VII is the government mandated treatment of people based on skin color.
> 
> It is the definition of institutional racism.
> 
> What you will never grasp is that racism is not the cure for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites had rights and opportunities while excluding others of the same. Whites had everything.
> DailyKenn is a white racist site, .These 9 statements are not facts.
> AA is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAD, past tense.
Click to expand...


White racism continues today. Present tense.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people are not obsessed with race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, normal people do not take to message boards to cry and complain about things that don't directly concern them like Black Entertainment TV (but you're certainly welcome to watch) or Black History Month (you're certainly welcome to participate) or the Organization of Black Airline Pilots or The National Society of Black Engineers for example, although from what I've seen on this message board  I suspect most of you wouldn't qualify for membership in either of the last two  and it wouldn't be because you're not black.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These clowns are not indicative of ordinary black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in your mind, what is an ordinary black American?  One who doesn't talk back, who doesn't question the designated authority figure?  Again you have no idea what the term racism/racist means and nobody here is going to kowtow to your made-up standard for "ordinary black Americans".  Furthermore if you didn't want to know the answer then why did you ask the question.  It's not our fault that it turned out to not be what you thought and wanted it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We normals, white and black, will wrestle this nation back from the hate mongers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can come down off your soapbox now cause no one is wrestling anything away from anyone.
> 
> And you might be interested to know that one of the last people that tried coming after me on some trumped up bullshit got his ass handed to him when the State came down on his "enterprise".  They thought they got away with it because the first investigator bought their bullshit story but I got lucky because the paperwork ended up on the desk of a second investigator who contacted me about the complaint I submitted.  This guy left the state because he though he was getting ready to be arrested on a 3rd strike felony but not before he was fined, sanctioned and banned from doing business for 5 years.
> 
> I know a lot of people play on these boards, but threatening people online even if it's just stating that you're going to do things to diminish or restrict any of their rights is not something you want to get involved in.  One or more people conspiring to do anything that is unlawful is actionable in my state as is cyberstalking including third-party stalking which is also known as stalking by proxy (send someone to follow a person, take pictures of them and then send them back to the original stalker - post the resulting photos and report online). Don't even think about doing something like that.
Click to expand...


These white people seem to really think they are dealing with impoverished uneducated blacks.. You are a very talented person NewsVIne, a fine example of a successful black person who is not a sellout. You are to be emulated by young blacks, you are a tremendous role model.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Teach!


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
Click to expand...


I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.



Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself. 

Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Whites had rights and opportunities while excluding others of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As did blacks.
> 
> In 1700, an Englishman had less rights in Morocco than a black man in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites had everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorant racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyKenn is a white racist site, .These 9 statements are not facts.
> AA is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These statements are indeed fact.
> 
> You declaring a site you know absolutely nothing about "racist" because it exposes your raging bigotry is the height of irony.
> 
> You have no substance, you are a small minded racist.
Click to expand...


I know about DailyKenn because I've looked at it more than once because more idiots than you have used the 9 lies you posted from that site.

None of these comments are fact. Period.

For example Hugh Gywnn was the first slave owner in the US when the Virginia House Of Burgesses decided to make John Punch a slave in 1640. Johnson purchased his family members in 1655.

Those 3,000 blacks who owned 12,000 slaves, were maybe 3 percent of the black population and they owned less than 1 prcent of the slaves. In most cases, these people purchased  family members.

Blacks could not own property by law. Blacks were not citizens of the United States per naturalization acts, and had no constitutional rights, per Dred Scott v. Sandford.

There were kings in Africa who started off as slaves The system of slavery in Africa was not chattel slavery and whites did not end chattel slavery here.

When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.

_Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _

_•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _

_•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _

_•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _

_•Public facilities were segregated _

_•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _

  And sent back into slavery. Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along who many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.

You are a racist who is full of shit.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you support when you want to end AA. Because that's what AA was made to stop. And if not for AA we'd still be in a system where only whites got all the jobs, all the admissions, all the contracts and all the promotions with no consideration of merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the whites of today, are the same as the whites of the 1950s, in noted and dismissed. As stupid. And a lie.
> 
> 
> That is just your bullshit excuse for defending pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no pretense. All I have to do is read the posts here at USMB, There is no pro black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. YOu have had links and excerpts repeated presented to you proving widespread and massive pro black discrimination.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no pro black discrimination. There have been no such examples.
> 
> *What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States*
> 
> The questions have come up before: Why isn't there a White History Month? Why isn't there a network for White Entertainment Television, like BET? Black Girls Rock? What about White Girls Rock? What about the critically acclaimed Broadway play _Hamilton_'s call for nonwhite actors?
> 
> Clearly, these few examples demonstrate "reverse racism," or the discrimination against members of a dominant racial group. Right?
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Julia Craven
> 
> "Things like BET, Black Girls Rock or Black History Month are not reverse racist against white people," Zeba Blay, a _Huffington Post_ Black Voices writer, illustrates in a video. "Because remember, in a society where white is seen as the default race, all history is white history. But racism isn't just someone feeling superior to another race and then discriminating against them."
> 
> Racism and prejudice aren't quite the same thing. Racism, rather, is best known as a system in which a racial majority is able to enforce its power and privilege over another race through political, economic and institutional means. Therefore racism can be described as "prejudice plus power," as the two work together to create the system of inequality.
> 
> More.
> 
> But in reality, the United States has a long legacy of racism that makes it difficult for people of color to receive quality health care, access affordable housing, find stable employment and avoid getting wrapped up in the justice system. These examples of institutionalized racism don't quite match with the examples of reverse racism, such as "Why don't WE have a White History Month?"
> 
> "There has never, ever, ever been a national set of laws or system put in place to systematically oppress white people or push them to a status that is 'less than,'" senior editor Alexia LaFata wrote for _Elite Daily_. "Not once. Ever. So 'reverse racism' can truly never exist."
> 
> What Is "Reverse Racism"? Here's Why It Doesn't Actually Exist in the United States
> 
> So just be quiet and:
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is not discrimination only against non-whites. It is the discrimination against any other person simply because of their race.
Click to expand...


Whites are not discriminated against based on race. You think that because you don't get everything that it's discrimination. It is not. Racial discrimination for us as blacks is ZERO allowed. We can't have 70 percent of the jobs at a company and file a suit that blacks are being discriminated against by that company because of race. But that's what whites are doing. And it's ridiculous.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> These white people seem to really think they are dealing with impoverished uneducated blacks.. You are a very talented person NewsVIne, a fine example of a successful black person who is not a sellout. You are to be emulated by young blacks, you are a tremendous role model.


Thank you so much for such kind words, but dare I ask?  Who said I was a sellout?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm arguing (or debating) the side of the issue that says it's preposterous to believe that the majority of white people believe blacks are more racists than whites.  I'm stating that the whole idea that this could be true is ludicrous *because* of the fact that the people who founded our nation were white supremacists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The founding of this nation was almost two hundred and fifty years ago.
> 
> 
> To pretend that it is "preposterous" that ideas could change is as little as 10 generations,
> 
> is utterly preposterous of YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever angst you're feeling that you believe is caused by black people pursuing and fighting for their equal rights couldn't possibly compare to actual systemic and long term damage that was inflicted, rarely acknowledged and certainly have never had any steps taken to be made "whole" again as some others have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only mention the past strife of desegregation, to show that the majority of the population was very serious and committed to doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it sounds like I'm not taking time out to acknowledge the non-racist white people or argue this issue from the other side it's because we're outnumbered by people who have no concept of what racism actually entails, an appalling lack of knowledge of American history, little if any understanding of civil rights legislation or the ability to read and understand court rulings.  Plus I'm doing this in between my other work & studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's no excuse for acting like it's the height of Klan power in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's confounding to me is that you personally have stated that the country is no longer hostile to African Americans but I don't understand how you could arrive at that conclusion if you're paying attention to the things that are being posted just in this message board conversation.  Before this one I was participating on one on affirmative action and that one was way worse than this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you see the analysis of the population of white voters who supported EITHER, the hypothetical presidency of Colin Powell o the actual presidency of President Obama?
> 
> 
> The percentage of white voters who were hostile to BOTH of those black candidates, was in the single digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything that you've achieved or obtained in your life was done without having to face adversity, then good for you, a lot of us were not given that option.  So we had to learn how to navigate a landscape that was littered with landmines and with people sabotaging our efforts at times all along the way.  So when I hear sometime crying about black history month, or Black entertainment TV or Black whatever my reaction is usually "seriously, the worse thing you have to worry about in life is what someone else who happens to be black is celebrating or watching?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure where you got the idea, I have not faced adversity.
> 
> 
> If you have Black History Month, can I have White History Month?
Click to expand...


You do, they are called January March, April, May, June, July, August, September, October, November, and December.

Obama got 43 and 39 percent of the white vote in both his campaigns. You live in an imaginary world.

White racism is done differently now, we know it and you do it. Just as you know you are lying and that you are a racist, we know what  you are here trying to tell us. This is not about the KKK when there are about 1,000 or more white supremacist groups in existence today and the number is growing

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white people seem to really think they are dealing with impoverished uneducated blacks.. You are a very talented person NewsVIne, a fine example of a successful black person who is not a sellout. You are to be emulated by young blacks, you are a tremendous role model.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for such kind words, but dare I ask?  Who said I was a sellout?
Click to expand...


No one. I was comparing you to the blacks who these people call successful. You are very successful, but. you are not like a Ben Carson or others who are sellouts. You are most certainly welcome.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
Click to expand...

Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.

One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.

Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.

When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
Everyone knew them.
They were celebrities because of their race.
Everybody liked them.
Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
Then I grew up.
It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
Click to expand...




That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.

The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions, 

even though they had done NOTHING wrong.



ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it, 


was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm arguing (or debating) the side of the issue that says it's preposterous to believe that the majority of white people believe blacks are more racists than whites.  I'm stating that the whole idea that this could be true is ludicrous *because* of the fact that the people who founded our nation were white supremacists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The founding of this nation was almost two hundred and fifty years ago.
> 
> 
> To pretend that it is "preposterous" that ideas could change is as little as 10 generations,
> 
> is utterly preposterous of YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever angst you're feeling that you believe is caused by black people pursuing and fighting for their equal rights couldn't possibly compare to actual systemic and long term damage that was inflicted, rarely acknowledged and certainly have never had any steps taken to be made "whole" again as some others have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only mention the past strife of desegregation, to show that the majority of the population was very serious and committed to doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it sounds like I'm not taking time out to acknowledge the non-racist white people or argue this issue from the other side it's because we're outnumbered by people who have no concept of what racism actually entails, an appalling lack of knowledge of American history, little if any understanding of civil rights legislation or the ability to read and understand court rulings.  Plus I'm doing this in between my other work & studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's no excuse for acting like it's the height of Klan power in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's confounding to me is that you personally have stated that the country is no longer hostile to African Americans but I don't understand how you could arrive at that conclusion if you're paying attention to the things that are being posted just in this message board conversation.  Before this one I was participating on one on affirmative action and that one was way worse than this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you see the analysis of the population of white voters who supported EITHER, the hypothetical presidency of Colin Powell o the actual presidency of President Obama?
> 
> 
> The percentage of white voters who were hostile to BOTH of those black candidates, was in the single digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything that you've achieved or obtained in your life was done without having to face adversity, then good for you, a lot of us were not given that option.  So we had to learn how to navigate a landscape that was littered with landmines and with people sabotaging our efforts at times all along the way.  So when I hear sometime crying about black history month, or Black entertainment TV or Black whatever my reaction is usually "seriously, the worse thing you have to worry about in life is what someone else who happens to be black is celebrating or watching?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure where you got the idea, I have not faced adversity.
> 
> 
> If you have Black History Month, can I have White History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do, they are called January March, April, May, June, July, August, September, October, November, and December.
Click to expand...



None of them are a White History Month, with the celebration of white history made mandatory in schools, with ALL students indoctrinated into how wonderful whites are and how terrible any groups that fought against them were.




> Obama got 43 and 39 percent of the white vote in both his campaigns. You live in an imaginary world.




From mostly white dems.


Powell polled getting the vast majority of the rest.


The whites in this country that won't vote for a black man for President, is in single digits.






> White racism is done differently now, we know it and you do it.




Agreed. Today it is a very weak force with instead of having the law behind it, has the law against it.





> Just as you know you are lying and that you are a racist, we know what  you are here trying to tell us. This is not about the KKK when there are about 1,000 or more white supremacist groups in existence today and the number is growing




All drawing from the same small pool of losers living in their parents basement. You lefties like to talk about the "number of groups" but you never talk ACTUAL NUMBERS of white supremacists.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
Click to expand...


The false equivalences never end in here.

Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.

That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.

Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions,
> 
> even though they had done NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it,
> 
> 
> was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The false equivalences never end in here.
> 
> Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.
> 
> That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.
> 
> Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.
Click to expand...



Mudwhistle shared.


You utterly failed to address anything he said.


You lose.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions,
> 
> even though they had done NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it,
> 
> 
> was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended ....l.
Click to expand...



I've repeatedly proved that today, racism is primarily about government mandated discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.


1)  I'd rather ask your black supervisors the question as to whether race was not an issue. Not you.
2) This kinda proves what I've always said that contrary to popular belief black people are actually reluctant to allege racism, be it on the job, or in schools, or anywhere else. It is actually the case that black folks typically “stuff” their experiences with discrimination and racism, only making an allegation after many, many incidents have happened

White denial has long trumped claims of racism. Black people under-report their experiences with racism, rather than exaggerate.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm arguing (or debating) the side of the issue that says it's preposterous to believe that the majority of white people believe blacks are more racists than whites.  I'm stating that the whole idea that this could be true is ludicrous *because* of the fact that the people who founded our nation were white supremacists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The founding of this nation was almost two hundred and fifty years ago.
> 
> 
> To pretend that it is "preposterous" that ideas could change is as little as 10 generations,
> 
> is utterly preposterous of YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever angst you're feeling that you believe is caused by black people pursuing and fighting for their equal rights couldn't possibly compare to actual systemic and long term damage that was inflicted, rarely acknowledged and certainly have never had any steps taken to be made "whole" again as some others have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only mention the past strife of desegregation, to show that the majority of the population was very serious and committed to doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it sounds like I'm not taking time out to acknowledge the non-racist white people or argue this issue from the other side it's because we're outnumbered by people who have no concept of what racism actually entails, an appalling lack of knowledge of American history, little if any understanding of civil rights legislation or the ability to read and understand court rulings.  Plus I'm doing this in between my other work & studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's no excuse for acting like it's the height of Klan power in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's confounding to me is that you personally have stated that the country is no longer hostile to African Americans but I don't understand how you could arrive at that conclusion if you're paying attention to the things that are being posted just in this message board conversation.  Before this one I was participating on one on affirmative action and that one was way worse than this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you see the analysis of the population of white voters who supported EITHER, the hypothetical presidency of Colin Powell o the actual presidency of President Obama?
> 
> 
> The percentage of white voters who were hostile to BOTH of those black candidates, was in the single digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything that you've achieved or obtained in your life was done without having to face adversity, then good for you, a lot of us were not given that option.  So we had to learn how to navigate a landscape that was littered with landmines and with people sabotaging our efforts at times all along the way.  So when I hear sometime crying about black history month, or Black entertainment TV or Black whatever my reaction is usually "seriously, the worse thing you have to worry about in life is what someone else who happens to be black is celebrating or watching?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure where you got the idea, I have not faced adversity.
> 
> 
> If you have Black History Month, can I have White History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do, they are called January March, April, May, June, July, August, September, October, November, and December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of them are a White History Month, with the celebration of white history made mandatory in schools, with ALL students indoctrinated into how wonderful whites are and how terrible any groups that fought against them were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got 43 and 39 percent of the white vote in both his campaigns. You live in an imaginary world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From mostly white dems.
> 
> 
> Powell polled getting the vast majority of the rest.
> 
> 
> The whites in this country that won't vote for a black man for President, is in single digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is done differently now, we know it and you do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Today it is a very weak force with instead of having the law behind it, has the law against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as you know you are lying and that you are a racist, we know what  you are here trying to tell us. This is not about the KKK when there are about 1,000 or more white supremacist groups in existence today and the number is growing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All drawing from the same small pool of losers living in their parents basement. You lefties like to talk about the "number of groups" but you never talk ACTUAL NUMBERS of white supremacists.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions,
> 
> even though they had done NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it,
> 
> 
> was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended ....l.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly proved that today, racism is primarily about government mandated discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
Click to expand...


You haven't proven anything. There is no such mandated discrimination.


----------



## IM2

*There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*

It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. This form of discrimination holds back people of color (POC) from achieving success at the top schools of this nation. To make matters worse, President Donald Trump is now suing colleges that use affirmative action for POC who begin to close the racial gap between them and whites at the most prestigious universities like Harvard and Princeton.

Donald Trump’s focus is mainly directed towards Harvard, who as of 2017 accepted a freshman class with a demographic of 50.8 percent of students who do not identify as white, along with nearly half of that amount identifying as an Asian-American. Similar data has been shown for the class before, although it wasn’t considered as much of a newsworthy headline as it is now. The only difference from this year and the last is the President who is currently holding office.

To make matters worse, this project will be run out of the division’s front office where Trump’s bias political appointees work, rather than the Educational Opportunities section ran by civil servants who are used to handling work involving schools and universities.

The case is ironic due to the fact that white people still hold the advantage in not only college, but in life. To even suggest that white people have it nearly as hard as any POC is a slap in the face, especially when it affects their higher education. There have even been joking, yet honest remarks made by popular television hosts on the topic: _The Daily Show _TV personality_, _Trevor Noah stated “Where? The sun?” when responding to the statement that whites are being discriminated against. Noah also sarcastically exclaims “You know how many times I go to colleges in America and say, ‘Hey, where’s all the white people?”

There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination

It's time to start shutting peoples mouths.


----------



## Paul Essien

A few days ago a white man shoots himself and then blames two black men







And there's more







White people always default to their national boogeyman....black people! When in doubt it was those negroes over there!


----------



## IM2

*Systemic Racism, Still A Thing*

When racism shows up in our laws, that's worse than a thousand people calling us "*******." The president's Muslim travel ban and harsh immigration enforcement are good examples of bigotry manifesting in our public policy, but for once, Trump isn’t even the most worrisome politician in his own administration. Attorney General Jeff Sessions is putting in some real work at the moment to show just how racist a government can be in the modern era. The late civil rights activist Coretta Scott King warned us of Sessions’s impulse to disregard the civil rights of African-Americans, and his tenure thus far shows that she was right: Whether it's withdrawing opposition to discriminatory state voter-identification laws or calling for a new War on Drugs (especially marijuana) to feed private and public prisons, Sessions has seized the power of the state to exacerbate racial inequality and stagnate progressive measures to fight it.

This particular strain of systemic bias is perhaps most evident in how Sessions has tried to protect the feelings of law enforcement officials. Sessions claims that police brutality can be attributed to "bad apple" cops, and thus resists federal consent decrees — or formal agreements between the federal government and district courts to reform police departments. Even though these decrees have been proven to reduce corrupt, biased policing in cities like Los Angeles and Seattle, Sessions argued during a radio interview last week that these decrees "can reduce morale of the police officers," as if that was the main priority. He went on to endorse the "broken windows" style of policing — increasing arrests for minor crimes as a way to deter more serious ones — a tactic which has proven to be both ineffective and discriminatory. The attorney general seems to want to coddle cops, but is actually making their jobs more difficult by supporting policies that will escalate tensions between them and communities of color. Perhaps Sessions does so because he knows who usually ends up paying the heaviest price in those confrontations. Whatever his reasoning, he is choosing to do this. The racial disparities and inequities furthered by his policies are not an accidental byproduct. It's a package deal.

Some of his fellow conservatives apparently recognize this. In March, several former Justice Department officials called upon Sessions to clean up the "ideological rot" of the Obama administration by ridding the government of lawyers who might seek to protect communities disproportionately affected by civil rights violations. The way these former officials explained it gives the impression that white people suffer from similar discrimination as African-Americans, Latinos, and other marginalized racial groups. This is a convenient and persistent fiction that enables white self-victimization and diverts attention away from actual racial slights.

Sessions isn’t the only Trump administration official who embodies this attitude. Candice Jackson, the new head of the Department of Education's civil rights division, made a similar accusation during her undergraduate days at Stanford. ProPublica reported that Jackson claimed she was discriminated against for her whiteness when she wasn't allowed to join a calculus class section reserved for students of color. It's a common refrain that still echoes throughout university campuses: That efforts to address structural racial inequities are themselves racist. Now Jackson (an avowed anti-feminist to boot) is charged with ensuring that the civil rights of students are protected by the federal government.

Her accusation, though, points to a laughably impossible paradox within conservatism: How can one deny evidence of bigotry while claiming to be the victim of it? Somehow, conservatives believe reverse racism is a real thing while actual racism is not.

Systemic Racism, Still A Thing

The lessons continues.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> *Systemic Racism, Still A Thing*
> 
> When racism shows up in our laws, that's worse than a thousand people calling us "*******." The president's Muslim travel ban and harsh immigration enforcement are good examples of bigotry manifesting in our public policy, but for once, Trump isn’t even the most worrisome politician in his own administration. Attorney General Jeff Sessions is putting in some real work at the moment to show just how racist a government can be in the modern era. The late civil rights activist Coretta Scott King warned us of Sessions’s impulse to disregard the civil rights of African-Americans, and his tenure thus far shows that she was right: Whether it's withdrawing opposition to discriminatory state voter-identification laws or calling for a new War on Drugs (especially marijuana) to feed private and public prisons, Sessions has seized the power of the state to exacerbate racial inequality and stagnate progressive measures to fight it.
> 
> This particular strain of systemic bias is perhaps most evident in how Sessions has tried to protect the feelings of law enforcement officials. Sessions claims that police brutality can be attributed to "bad apple" cops, and thus resists federal consent decrees — or formal agreements between the federal government and district courts to reform police departments. Even though these decrees have been proven to reduce corrupt, biased policing in cities like Los Angeles and Seattle, Sessions argued during a radio interview last week that these decrees "can reduce morale of the police officers," as if that was the main priority. He went on to endorse the "broken windows" style of policing — increasing arrests for minor crimes as a way to deter more serious ones — a tactic which has proven to be both ineffective and discriminatory. The attorney general seems to want to coddle cops, but is actually making their jobs more difficult by supporting policies that will escalate tensions between them and communities of color. Perhaps Sessions does so because he knows who usually ends up paying the heaviest price in those confrontations. Whatever his reasoning, he is choosing to do this. The racial disparities and inequities furthered by his policies are not an accidental byproduct. It's a package deal.
> 
> Some of his fellow conservatives apparently recognize this. In March, several former Justice Department officials called upon Sessions to clean up the "ideological rot" of the Obama administration by ridding the government of lawyers who might seek to protect communities disproportionately affected by civil rights violations. The way these former officials explained it gives the impression that white people suffer from similar discrimination as African-Americans, Latinos, and other marginalized racial groups. This is a convenient and persistent fiction that enables white self-victimization and diverts attention away from actual racial slights.
> 
> Sessions isn’t the only Trump administration official who embodies this attitude. Candice Jackson, the new head of the Department of Education's civil rights division, made a similar accusation during her undergraduate days at Stanford. ProPublica reported that Jackson claimed she was discriminated against for her whiteness when she wasn't allowed to join a calculus class section reserved for students of color. It's a common refrain that still echoes throughout university campuses: That efforts to address structural racial inequities are themselves racist. Now Jackson (an avowed anti-feminist to boot) is charged with ensuring that the civil rights of students are protected by the federal government.
> 
> Her accusation, though, points to a laughably impossible paradox within conservatism: How can one deny evidence of bigotry while claiming to be the victim of it? Somehow, conservatives believe reverse racism is a real thing while actual racism is not.
> 
> Systemic Racism, Still A Thing
> 
> The lessons continues.


It's not wrong to not like Muslims, they live by a barbaric system, Sharia Law, and they are trying to take over the world with that shit.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions,
> 
> even though they had done NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it,
> 
> 
> was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended ....l.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly proved that today, racism is primarily about government mandated discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven anything. There is no such mandated discrimination.
Click to expand...



Yes, I have, you are a liar.


----------



## Slimdugger99

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions,
> 
> even though they had done NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it,
> 
> 
> was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended ....l.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly proved that today, racism is primarily about government mandated discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
Click to expand...


Boy, a lot of time and words spent discussing something that can’t be proven.  In any case Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country.  A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression.  White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*
> 
> It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. .....




You say this and not only does your post make no attempt to support it, you ignore the many times I have posted evidence that black skin is a huge bonus in ivy league admissions.


You are a liar and a race baiter.


----------



## IM2

*Most Americans Oppose White Supremacists, But Many Share Their Views:*

A new poll in the wake of the violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, finds that while Americans widely say they oppose racism and white nationalism, many still appear to hold far-right, white supremacist views.

The Ipsos poll, for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5 ― in the weeks following the deadly white supremacist rally in Charlottesville. It sampled around 5,360 American adults, asking questions about race that respondents could agree or disagree with to varying degrees.

“While there is relatively little national endorsement of neo-Nazis and white supremacists,” according to the release describing the poll’s findings, “there are troubling levels of support for certain racially-charged ideas and attitudes frequently expressed by extremist groups.”

While the vast majority of Americans polled expressed support for racial equality when asked in so many words ― 70 percent strongly agreed that “all races are equal,” and 89 percent agreed that all races should be treated equally ― people’s responses got murkier when it came to expressing their viewpoints on particular issues related to race and extremism.

For instance, while only 8 percent of respondents said they supported white nationalism as a group or movement, a far larger percentage said they supported viewpoints widely held by white supremacist groups: 31 percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that “America must protect and preserve its White European heritage,” and 39 percent agreed that “white people are currently under attack in this country.”

Most Americans Oppose White Supremacists, But Many Share Their Views: Poll | HuffPost

I can keep going.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*
> 
> It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this and not only does your post make no attempt to support it, you ignore the many times I have posted evidence that black skin is a huge bonus in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiter.
Click to expand...


The majority of students in Ivy League schools are white. Secondly that's only 8 colleges. There are over 5,000 collages in this nation. You haven not  proven a nationally mandated policy of discrimination against whites.


----------



## Correll

Slimdugger99 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things.  Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES*
> *Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> The city government of New Haven was so afraid of a title iv lawsuit, that they discriminated against 17 whites, denying them their rightful promotions,
> 
> even though they had done NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the dem appointed justices on the Court, supported the idea that simply having an unequal outcome, regardless of the reason or lack of discrimination causing it,
> 
> 
> was a good reason to use force to increase black promotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended ....l.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly proved that today, racism is primarily about government mandated discrimination in favor of blacks against whites./QUOTE]
> Boy, a lot of time and words spent discussing something that can’t be proven.  In any case Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country.  A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression.  White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for completely dismissing the entire history of white support of Civil Rights.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *Most Americans Oppose White Supremacists, But Many Share Their Views:*
> 
> A new poll in the wake of the violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, finds that while Americans widely say they oppose racism and white nationalism, many still appear to hold far-right, white supremacist views.
> 
> The Ipsos poll, for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5 ― in the weeks following the deadly white supremacist rally in Charlottesville. It sampled around 5,360 American adults, asking questions about race that respondents could agree or disagree with to varying degrees.
> 
> “While there is relatively little national endorsement of neo-Nazis and white supremacists,” according to the release describing the poll’s findings, “there are troubling levels of support for certain racially-charged ideas and attitudes frequently expressed by extremist groups.”
> 
> While the vast majority of Americans polled expressed support for racial equality when asked in so many words ― 70 percent strongly agreed that “all races are equal,” and 89 percent agreed that all races should be treated equally ― people’s responses got murkier when it came to expressing their viewpoints on particular issues related to race and extremism.
> 
> For instance, while only 8 percent of respondents said they supported white nationalism as a group or movement, a far larger percentage said they supported viewpoints widely held by white supremacist groups: 31 percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that “America must protect and preserve its White European heritage,” and 39 percent agreed that “white people are currently under attack in this country.”
> 
> Most Americans Oppose White Supremacists, But Many Share Their Views: Poll | HuffPost
> 
> I can keep going.





Wow. Just wow.


IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*
> 
> It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this and not only does your post make no attempt to support it, you ignore the many times I have posted evidence that black skin is a huge bonus in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of students in Ivy League schools are white. Secondly that's only 8 colleges. There are over 5,000 collages in this nation. You haven not  proven a nationally mandated policy of discrimination against whites.
Click to expand...




I've  repeatedly addressed both of those points, many times before. 

YOu are a liar.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*
> 
> It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this and not only does your post make no attempt to support it, you ignore the many times I have posted evidence that black skin is a huge bonus in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of students in Ivy League schools are white. Secondly that's only 8 colleges. There are over 5,000 collages in this nation. You haven not  proven a nationally mandated policy of discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've  repeatedly addressed both of those points, many times before.
> 
> YOu are a liar.
Click to expand...


You've addressed nothing.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.


There’s nothing wrong with people of European descent being proud of their heritage.

I have no problem with white people celebrating there Scottish, English, French, Germanic or whatever European heritage they are from and I'm sure no black person would oppose that.

However the system of white supremacy does not allow that.

The system of white supremacy works by ALL white people of European descent getting on board. So Irish Americans, Polish Americans, English Americans, Italian Americans, French Americans, Russian Americans all have to celebrate this fking ridiculous notion of whiteness,

And that means there cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England and the Russian and Polish have been lost, or diminished in the name of this pan-European unity called whiteness.

It's white people fault that the Russian cultures, Polish cultures, Irish cultures, Scottish cultures, Italian cultures have been sublimated to whiteness and so the languages, the history, the customs have been lost to such an extent that you're grasping at straws.

That's why white folks feel de-culturated, but not by liberalism and not by the Left and for sure not by black people. Whites have been de-culturated by whiteness.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with people of European descent being proud of their heritage.
> 
> I have no problem with white people celebrating there Scottish, English, French, Germanic or whatever European heritage they are from and I'm sure no black person would oppose that.
Click to expand...


Thank you, but you should not speak for other black people. The article IM2 posted presented this support as though it were a problem.





> However the system of white supremacy does not allow that.
> 
> The system of white supremacy works by ALL white people of European descent getting on board. So Irish Americans, Polish Americans, English Americans, Italian Americans, French Americans, Russian Americans all have to celebrate this fking ridiculous notion of whiteness,
> 
> And that means there cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England and the Russian and Polish have been lost, or diminished in the name of this pan-European unity called whiteness.
> 
> It's white people fault that the Russian cultures, Polish cultures, Irish cultures, Scottish cultures, Italian cultures have been sublimated to whiteness and so the languages, the history, the customs have been lost to such an extent that you're grasping at straws.
> 
> That's why white folks feel de-culturated, but not by liberalism and not by the Left and for sure not by black people. Whites have been de-culturated by whiteness.




I have never seen this in action.


I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.


Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.


NONE have ever said anything like what you suggest. Or even hinted at it, in the slightest.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The false equivalences never end in here.
> 
> Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.
> 
> That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.
> 
> Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.
Click to expand...

I think you have mental health issues that need treatment. You have a habit of projecting your feelings onto others.

Psychological projection - Wikipedia

*Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1] For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting.

According to some research, the projection of one's unconscious qualities onto others is a common process in everyday life.*[2]


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with people of European descent being proud of their heritage.
> 
> I have no problem with white people celebrating there Scottish, English, French, Germanic or whatever European heritage they are from and I'm sure no black person would oppose that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, but you should not speak for other black people. The article IM2 posted presented this support as though it were a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the system of white supremacy does not allow that.
> 
> The system of white supremacy works by ALL white people of European descent getting on board. So Irish Americans, Polish Americans, English Americans, Italian Americans, French Americans, Russian Americans all have to celebrate this fking ridiculous notion of whiteness,
> 
> And that means there cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England and the Russian and Polish have been lost, or diminished in the name of this pan-European unity called whiteness.
> 
> It's white people fault that the Russian cultures, Polish cultures, Irish cultures, Scottish cultures, Italian cultures have been sublimated to whiteness and so the languages, the history, the customs have been lost to such an extent that you're grasping at straws.
> 
> That's why white folks feel de-culturated, but not by liberalism and not by the Left and for sure not by black people. Whites have been de-culturated by whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen this in action.
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> 
> NONE have ever said anything like what you suggest. Or even hinted at it, in the slightest.
Click to expand...


He can speak for me as I pointed out already that the Irish, Germans etc, celebrate their heritage. You on the other hand cannot speak for me..

Yes you have seen it. Yes people have said what Essen suggested. That's why you are crying about a white history month.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The false equivalences never end in here.
> 
> Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.
> 
> That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.
> 
> Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have mental health issues that need treatment. You have a habit of projecting your feelings onto others.
> 
> Psychological projection - Wikipedia
> 
> *Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1] For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting.
> 
> According to some research, the projection of one's unconscious qualities onto others is a common process in everyday life.*[2]
Click to expand...


Apparently you are describing yourself.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*
> 
> It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this and not only does your post make no attempt to support it, you ignore the many times I have posted evidence that black skin is a huge bonus in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of students in Ivy League schools are white. Secondly that's only 8 colleges. There are over 5,000 collages in this nation. You haven not  proven a nationally mandated policy of discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've  repeatedly addressed both of those points, many times before.
> 
> YOu are a liar.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Paul Essien

You say this


Correll said:


> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.


Then you say this


Correll said:


> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.


So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?


Correll said:


> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.


Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
Click to expand...

So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
Click to expand...


The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.

Stop crying.

You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.

My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The false equivalences never end in here.
> 
> Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.
> 
> That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.
> 
> Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have mental health issues that need treatment. You have a habit of projecting your feelings onto others.
> 
> Psychological projection - Wikipedia
> 
> *Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1] For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting.
> 
> According to some research, the projection of one's unconscious qualities onto others is a common process in everyday life.*[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you are describing yourself.
Click to expand...

Clearly a circular argument. 

You're a racist but can't admit it.
So you blame everyone you hate for your own hatred. 
Have you ever considered the fact that people hate you because you're an ASSHOLE???


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure "who" is more racist.  The important this is to not be one yourself.
> 
> Since being black can get you killed in this nation, I cannot blame blacks for being mindful of their race and what other races are around.
> 
> 
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The false equivalences never end in here.
> 
> Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.
> 
> That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.
> 
> Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have mental health issues that need treatment. You have a habit of projecting your feelings onto others.
> 
> Psychological projection - Wikipedia
> 
> *Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1] For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting.
> 
> According to some research, the projection of one's unconscious qualities onto others is a common process in everyday life.*[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you are describing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly a circular argument.
> 
> You're a racist but can't admit it.
> So you blame everyone you hate for your own hatred.
> Have you ever considered the fact that people hate you because you're an ASSHOLE???
Click to expand...


LOL! I have a kinds of friends.

Just face it, you suffer from psychosis.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?


Do you want white people to celebrate their color ?

Well almost everything in America already celebrates being white so what reason do you have to go out of  your way to find “white pride”


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
Click to expand...

That's rich. 
St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white can get you killed in some parts of the country.
> I think some blacks carry their feelings around on their sleeves so they are too easily offended.
> 
> One of the shocks of my life is the discovery that so many famous blacks hate whites.
> I always looked at them like they were humans first and black second.
> Blacks tend to assume that whites hate them, but this isn't true.
> I think this is a learned stereotype and one that is false.
> 
> Once you discover that they almost universally harbored hatred for the white people that buy their shit, it tends to change your opinion of them.
> 
> When I was in H.S. we had two black students.
> Everyone knew them.
> They were celebrities because of their race.
> Everybody liked them.
> Course that wouldn't be the case if they acted like they hated all of their white friends.
> I grew up believing that most blacks didn't hate me for my white skin.
> Then I grew up.
> It appears that racism is very strong in America, but mostly among blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The false equivalences never end in here.
> 
> Whites have a continuing track record of racist behavior. You want to pretend that doesn't exist and never has.
> 
> That's what I mean by psychosis. The inability for you to accept reality has you here talking stupid as if blacks just hate whites because they exist.
> 
> Racism is strong in America primarily among whites. Just like this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have mental health issues that need treatment. You have a habit of projecting your feelings onto others.
> 
> Psychological projection - Wikipedia
> 
> *Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1] For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting.
> 
> According to some research, the projection of one's unconscious qualities onto others is a common process in everyday life.*[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you are describing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly a circular argument.
> 
> You're a racist but can't admit it.
> So you blame everyone you hate for your own hatred.
> Have you ever considered the fact that people hate you because you're an ASSHOLE???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! I have a kinds of friends.
> 
> Just face it, you suffer from psychosis.
Click to expand...

Well that's a surprise. You have friends. Are they real friends, or do you bring them up whenever you try not to appear racist? Would you permit your kids to date them, or are you like some racists I've met that say they'd rather kill them than let them date or marry a Caucasian?


----------



## ATL

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
Click to expand...


They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.

The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want white people to celebrate their color ?
> 
> Well almost everything in America already celebrates being white so what reason do you have to go out of  your way to find “white pride”
Click to expand...

I know of no holiday that celebrates whiteness. We don't have a slavery celebration. We don't have a Jim Crow Day.


----------



## mudwhistle

ATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
Click to expand...

Where is all of this white doctrine found?
I've never seen it.


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> That's rich.St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.


The more black history is down played the easier it becomes to label blacks as inferior today. That's one of the reason "black history month" annoys whites.  Historically there have been major contributions to this country’s greatness by African Americans. The accomplishments themselves are something to marvel, but the obstacles these wonderfully talented people had to overcome to achieve their greatness is the real testiment to their historical significance. 

To broaden it out, you'll found out that West Africa, was not full of naked savages like white people said. In fact before whites came and screwed up everything it had civilizations of its own, like the Mali and Songhay empires. It had great seats of learning, like Timbuktu, and cities larger than any in England of the time.

At one level whites do not see what black history has to do with them, so they are not interested – “It is just for blacks” – and yet deep down at another level they know full well what black history has to do with them and they do not want to face the ugly truth about themselves.


mudwhistle said:


> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.


So you're saying that black people have no history apart from slavery. Have I got that right ?


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> Where is all of this white doctrine found?
> I've never seen it.


White history has been made the norm history, the default position, and when your stuff is taken as the norm, the need to "race it" becomes pointless.

It's like you complaining "Why do they have para-Olympics ?...but  we don't have  the able bodied Olympics"

That's how stupid you sound. 

Columbus. Shakespeare, Tesla etc...white is shoved down out throat. God is white. Jesus is white....everything....everyone is taught that whites are fathers of maths, the fathers of science, the fathers of everything.

That is a very white supremacist view of history. But to you, that's just "how it is" right ?

But white folks’ contributions have never been ignored. So to now demand special time to teach about the people everyone has already learned about from the start seems insane.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
Click to expand...

Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want white people to celebrate their color ?
> 
> Well almost everything in America already celebrates being white so what reason do you have to go out of  your way to find “white pride”
Click to expand...

White pride is associated with racists. You can win a music award for black pride. Kinda a double standard, wouldn't you say?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Slimdugger99 said:


> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.


Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> The more black history is down played the easier it becomes to label blacks as inferior today. That's one of the reason "black history month" annoys whites.  Historically there have been major contributions to this country’s greatness by African Americans. The accomplishments themselves are something to marvel, but the obstacles these wonderfully talented people had to overcome to achieve their greatness is the real testiment to their historical significance.
> 
> To broaden it out, you'll found out that West Africa, was not full of naked savages like white people said. In fact before whites came and screwed up everything it had civilizations of its own, like the Mali and Songhay empires. It had great seats of learning, like Timbuktu, and cities larger than any in England of the time.
> 
> At one level whites do not see what black history has to do with them, so they are not interested – “It is just for blacks” – and yet deep down at another level they know full well what black history has to do with them and they do not want to face the ugly truth about themselves.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that black people have no history apart from slavery. Have I got that right ?
Click to expand...

According to the Democrats slavery is the only part of black history that matters.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
Click to expand...

I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves. 
The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel. 
We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love. 
If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.


So 50+ racial discrimination cases in which the EEOC prevailed doesn't mean they're right but 1 racial discrimination case in which the New Haven firefighters succeeded in maintaining the [white] status quo is righteous?

Did you see the couple of cases there which spoke about the word-of-mouth method of preventing minorities from obtaining jobs?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified


Are you African American or even American?



mudwhistle said:


> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.



Have you ever seen a company hire minorities, or women so that they can get government tax credits or whatever they're actually called and then turn around and let them go after they've used them to boost their numbers?


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all of this white doctrine found?
> I've never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> White history has been made the norm history, the default position, and when your stuff is taken as the norm, the need to "race it" becomes pointless.
> 
> It's like you complaining "Why do they have para-Olympics ?...but  we don't have  the able bodied Olympics"
> 
> That's how stupid you sound.
> 
> Columbus. Shakespeare, Tesla etc...white is shoved down out throat. God is white. Jesus is white....everything....everyone is taught that whites are fathers of maths, the fathers of science, the fathers of everything.
> 
> That is a very white supremacist view of history. But to you, that's just "how it is" right ?
> 
> But white folks’ contributions have never been ignored. So to now demand special time to teach about the people everyone has already learned about from the start seems insane.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately blacks weren't doing much back then other than committing genocide in Africa. So of course they didn't have the time to write poetry and discover America.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
Click to expand...


Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.

As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.

The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.

There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.

 Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?

Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
Click to expand...


Nope, you move on back to serfdom since you can't  get your white history month and whites have it so terrible here.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
Click to expand...


When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all of this white doctrine found?
> I've never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> White history has been made the norm history, the default position, and when your stuff is taken as the norm, the need to "race it" becomes pointless.
> 
> It's like you complaining "Why do they have para-Olympics ?...but  we don't have  the able bodied Olympics"
> 
> That's how stupid you sound.
> 
> Columbus. Shakespeare, Tesla etc...white is shoved down out throat. God is white. Jesus is white....everything....everyone is taught that whites are fathers of maths, the fathers of science, the fathers of everything.
> 
> That is a very white supremacist view of history. But to you, that's just "how it is" right ?
> 
> But white folks’ contributions have never been ignored. So to now demand special time to teach about the people everyone has already learned about from the start seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately blacks weren't doing much back then other than committing genocide in Africa. So of course they didn't have the time to write poetry and discover America.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> The more black history is down played the easier it becomes to label blacks as inferior today. That's one of the reason "black history month" annoys whites.  Historically there have been major contributions to this country’s greatness by African Americans. The accomplishments themselves are something to marvel, but the obstacles these wonderfully talented people had to overcome to achieve their greatness is the real testiment to their historical significance.
> 
> To broaden it out, you'll found out that West Africa, was not full of naked savages like white people said. In fact before whites came and screwed up everything it had civilizations of its own, like the Mali and Songhay empires. It had great seats of learning, like Timbuktu, and cities larger than any in England of the time.
> 
> At one level whites do not see what black history has to do with them, so they are not interested – “It is just for blacks” – and yet deep down at another level they know full well what black history has to do with them and they do not want to face the ugly truth about themselves.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that black people have no history apart from slavery. Have I got that right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the Democrats slavery is the only part of black history that matters.
Click to expand...


Yeah that's why republicans are always making reference to slavery and plantations. It's why republicans keep trying to tell us how the democratic party is the party of slavery, even as you tell us that our anger is unjustified because none of us were slaves. You don't get to have it both ways. You don't get to tell us how  we can't talk about the damage caused by slavery then talk about slavery all the time yourselves.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Q: Does OP ever have a non-racist thought?
> 
> A: Probably not, ever!



What you call racism is not racism. What you call racism is butthurt whites who can't take blacks holding them accountable for being racists still in 2018 crying.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
Click to expand...


Only to extremely stupid white dumbfucks.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Does OP ever have a non-racist thought?
> 
> A: Probably not, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call racism is not racism. What you call racism is butthurt whites who can't take blacks holding them accountable for being racists still in 2018 crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should just GFY.
> 
> You are an oxygen thief, sir.
Click to expand...


When all you have left s trolling you have been defeated.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to extremely stupid white dumbfucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't my business to interject, but you're a dumbass nigga. Straight up, bitch. You are one dumb motherfucker.
> 
> I can deal with with Cigar. Cat mows his own yard, has guns..(ok, pistols) but still.. he's a real Nigga.
> 
> You're just a pussy ass nigga punk, whining 'bout some "reparations" like you got you a 'suit.
> 
> Fuck You!
Click to expand...


Look at the white boy throw a temper tantrum. Why, he got to use the word nigga 3 times on the internet. OOOH he's hard.

So let me respond real quick in the language you chose to use.  White boy, your asses got everything given to you . Whites are the examples of handout kings and queens. You are the rulers of getting free shit.  If you can't get free shit, you'll cry and play your race card until you can. Or you'll use violence. Because if not for free stuff, you whites would have died off in Jamestown after the last white person ate a dead relative.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is No Such Thing as White Discrimination*
> 
> It’s no secret that people of color have the disadvantage when it comes to being accepted into a pristine college. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this and not only does your post make no attempt to support it, you ignore the many times I have posted evidence that black skin is a huge bonus in ivy league admissions.
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of students in Ivy League schools are white. Secondly that's only 8 colleges. There are over 5,000 collages in this nation. You haven not  proven a nationally mandated policy of discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've  repeatedly addressed both of those points, many times before.
> 
> YOu are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended ...
Click to expand...


I've repeatedly shown that racism today is primarily anti-white racism mandated by government power. You have denied the truth of hard numbers, repeatedly rubbed in your face.


you are a liar.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
Click to expand...



Individuals celebrate their personal national origin heritages, society does not celebrate White Heritage. It is taboo.


My celebration of my scottish heritage is a pick and choose type of thing. Haggis, from what I have heard, certainly sounds utterly disgusting.


----------



## Correll

ATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
Click to expand...




Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
Click to expand...




He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,


AND WAS WRONG.


oh, the irony. 


And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That they prevailed does not mean that they were right.
> 
> 
> 
> So 50+ racial discrimination cases in which the EEOC prevailed doesn't mean they're right but 1 racial discrimination case in which the New Haven firefighters succeeded in maintaining the [white] status quo is righteous?
> 
> Did you see the couple of cases there which spoke about the word-of-mouth method of preventing minorities from obtaining jobs?
Click to expand...



We have had a chance to examine the New Haven Case and get plenty of information on both sides of the story.

We have a good picture of what happened there.



I did. I've certainly never encountered anything like that in my work history, and I have spent some time in management.


I'm sure that some of the cases are valid cases of racial discrimination, against blacks.


Just like a blind squirrel can sometimes find a nut, the witch hunt of the Left might stumble by luck over an ACTUAL witch, now and then.



But the real story of racism today in the US, is the long ago breaking of white racism as a significant factor, and the adoption of government policy and law that encourages, celebrates and even requires anti-white discrimination.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
Click to expand...


Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.


FAIL.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
Click to expand...


LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.

But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Does OP ever have a non-racist thought?
> 
> A: Probably not, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call racism is not racism. What you call racism is butthurt whites who can't take blacks holding them accountable for being racists still in 2018 crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should just GFY.
> 
> You are an oxygen thief, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all you have left s trolling you have been defeated.
Click to expand...


Says the troll.

LOL!!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to extremely stupid white dumbfucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't my business to interject, but you're a dumbass nigga. Straight up, bitch. You are one dumb motherfucker.
> 
> I can deal with with Cigar. Cat mows his own yard, has guns..(ok, pistols) but still.. he's a real Nigga.
> 
> You're just a pussy ass nigga punk, whining 'bout some "reparations" like you got you a 'suit.
> 
> Fuck You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the white boy throw a temper tantrum. Why, he got to use the word nigga 3 times on the internet. OOOH he's hard.
> 
> So let me respond real quick in the language you chose to use.  White boy, your asses got everything given to you . Whites are the examples of handout kings and queens. You are the rulers of getting free shit.  If you can't get free shit, you'll cry and play your race card until you can. Or you'll use violence. Because if not for free stuff, you whites would have died off in Jamestown after the last white person ate a dead relative.
Click to expand...



Standard lefty bullshit.


YOu call the people you are "Debating" "extremely stupid white dumbfucks"


and than act like it there is something wrong with them, that they get angry with your asshole self.


FUCK YOU.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
Click to expand...




Taz seems credible to me. YOu are the one that is constantly dishonest.


YOu are probably just projecting. If you are not just lying.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Does OP ever have a non-racist thought?
> 
> A: Probably not, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call racism is not racism. What you call racism is butthurt whites who can't take blacks holding them accountable for being racists still in 2018 crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should just GFY.
> 
> You are an oxygen thief, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all you have left s trolling you have been defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the troll.
> 
> LOL!!
Click to expand...


Yes you are a troll.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong....
Click to expand...



No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority. 


And it was a fail on your part. 


Dumbass.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz seems credible to me. YOu are the one that is constantly dishonest.
> 
> 
> YOu are probably just projecting. If you are not just lying.
Click to expand...


Except i'm not the dishonest one.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> And it was a fail on your part.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.

So again you fail.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
Click to expand...

The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Individuals celebrate their personal national origin heritages, society does not celebrate White Heritage. It is taboo.


OK. OK. You're right. OK.

Now answer me two questions

What is white heritage ?
And point out any white heritage that is not celebrated ?



Correll said:


> My celebration of my Scottish heritage is a pick and choose type of thing. Haggis, from what I have heard, certainly sounds utterly disgusting.


Dude. You've probably never even been to Scotland and you probably could not point out Glasgow or Edinburgh on an unmarked map.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
Click to expand...

Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT RACIST TO WANT TO PROTECT AND PRESERVE YOUR HERITAGE, YOU MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you say this
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of white people that celebrate their national origin heritage and I have never heard anyone say anything about that being an issue, and they should just be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I have a scottish coat of arms on my wall, that I inherited from my father. I show it to visitors all the time, mostly white visitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you move on back to serfdom since you can't  get your white history month and whites have it so terrible here.
Click to expand...

You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress... because even YOU don't want to live there, you'd rather live somewhere where you're oppressed by whites, as you see it. Says a lot about what you all think of Africa.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you move on back to serfdom since you can't  get your white history month and whites have it so terrible here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress... because even YOU don't want to live there, you'd rather live somewhere where you're oppressed by whites, as you see it. Says a lot about what you all think of Africa.
Click to expand...


Another one that wants to ride the coattails of great people, who happen to be white, thinking their accomplishments somehow negates the reality of them being nothing more than a white nationalist sitting in their mom's basement eating paint chips.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
Click to expand...

Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
Click to expand...


You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you move on back to serfdom since you can't  get your white history month and whites have it so terrible here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress... because even YOU don't want to live there, you'd rather live somewhere where you're oppressed by whites, as you see it. Says a lot about what you all think of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one that wants to ride the coattails of great people, who happen to be white, thinking their accomplishments somehow negates the reality of them being nothing more than a white nationalist sitting in their mom's basement eating paint chips.
Click to expand...

My ancestors homesteaded, so yes, they did help build this country, and I'm proud of them. Now go wash that fried chicken grease off your hands, you're getting it all over your dime bags.


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month.


March is Irish-American History Month; April is Confederate History Month; May is Jewish-American History Month; and October is both Italian History Month and Polish-American History Month. There are quite a few history months that fall under the umbrella term of “white.”


mudwhistle said:


> The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others.


We all read Shakespeare, but why not August Wilson? We learn about the Ottoman Empire and the rise and fall of the Nazis, but do you know about the Belgian concentration camps in the Congo ? Or the history of the Asante Kingdom in West Africa? We learn about Einstein, but why not David Blackwell who worked right alongside him? There is far more to black American history than slavery and civil rights, and failing to illuminate this teaches students of all colors that black achievements are not worth noting.

But as to slavery you act like being bought and sold, raped, having fingers cut off for learning to read, to being lynched, or relegated to the lowest-rung jobs and living in the poorest neighborhoods counts for nothing.

Does not surviving the attempt to destroy one’s people say something about the character of those who managed it ? Does not leading a struggle for freedom not suggest that the persons in question have made a substantial contribution to the nation in which they live, and indeed the world ?
*
This, in a nation that has made surviving a few weeks on an island with television cameras and emergency medical assistance at the ready something for which the last person standing get's a million dollars*.


mudwhistle said:


> Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.


You do have Asian history month. You clown and you have Hispanic history month

The reason why people know more about black history month is because black people fought and died to make sure everyone knows out history. These other just have to do the same


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
Click to expand...

The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress... because even YOU don't want to live there, you'd rather live somewhere where you're oppressed by whites, as you see it. Says a lot about what you all think of Africa.


Have you noticed you never say go back to Equatorial Guinea, Seychelles, Botswana, and Mauritius, Gabon or the island of Reunion. 

The point is that you never name any of the countries on the continent of Africa that happen to have a good standard of living. Yet, would get totally offended if I said that you white people should go bk to South Ossetia, or Georgia where they seem to be having some war issues. The first thing you'll say is that you are not Ossetian or Georgian, yet it made no difference when you lumped all Africa together.

But two questions

1) If Africa is so horrible then why did blk ppl have to fight whites (and still are in South Africa) to get out there ?
2) Name a place on the in Africa that is not dominated by white supremacy ?

Because I guess white people who run this country and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly. Carving up the place in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. Ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles. 

And now you want to point the finger at generations of people n say “why don’t you run your country better?” As if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And BAM! Those people are able to catch up and do right the moment they are in charge. 

The Native American was practically decimated by who ? 
The black man is discriminated against to this day by who ? 
The African learned their methods of ruling and were placed in power by who? 
Who are these phantoms that run amok and then act like the innocent bystander with their hands in the air crying “_hey stop blaming whitey?_”


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress... because even YOU don't want to live there, you'd rather live somewhere where you're oppressed by whites, as you see it. Says a lot about what you all think of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed you never say go back to Equatorial Guinea, Seychelles, Botswana, and Mauritius, Gabon or the island of Reunion.
> 
> The point is that you never name any of the countries on the continent of Africa that happen to have a good standard of living. Yet, would get totally offended if I said that you white people should go bk to South Ossetia, or Georgia where they seem to be having some war issues. The first thing you'll say is that you are not Ossetian or Georgian, yet it made no difference when you lumped all Africa together.
> 
> But two questions
> 
> 1) If Africa is so horrible then why did blk ppl have to fight whites (and still are in South Africa) to get out there ?
> 2) Name a place on the in Africa that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
> 
> Because I guess white people who run this country and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly. Carving up the place in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. Ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And now you want to point the finger at generations of people n say “why don’t you run your country better?” As if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And BAM! Those people are able to catch up and do right the moment they are in charge.
> 
> The Native American was practically decimated by who ?
> The black man is discriminated against to this day by who ?
> The African learned their methods of ruling and were placed in power by who?
> Who are these phantoms that run amok and then act like the innocent bystander with their hands in the air crying “_hey stop blaming whitey?_”
Click to expand...

1) Black people took over the countries and made them horrible
2) Any of the countries run by blacks or arabs, which I think is ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> 1) Black people took over the countries and made them horrible


Name me a black country that is not dominated by white supremacy ?


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
Click to expand...




Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need black history month to be pissed off, just reading comments from white nationalists/supremacists is enough.
> 
> The grave error you make is attributing your white nationalist/supremacist agenda to all whites, when the majority of whites despise your character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery and were serfs themselves back in the old country, that's why they moved. Maybe you should think about doing the same since it's so awful here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
Click to expand...



Non sequitur.   I'm not even close to suggesting all whites are tiki torch carriers, because the majority of whites hate people like you for making them look bad.  No, you and the rest of your klan of limp dick, former sheet wearing cowards need to try and include decent white people because you are cowards and have been reduced to talking shit from behind a computer.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
Click to expand...


False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.


----------



## flacaltenn

*This is getting way too personal. And the topic is fading. Posts HAVE to move the discussion forward. THis is not a fight club. And if you back-slap back channel your buds --- do it in PM or profile posts. 

Deleting 11 posts from last 3 or 4 pages...  
*


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
Click to expand...


There IS an Asian History/ Heritage Month. Coming in May.

Why do you have a tendency to misquote facts so often?

You actually even believed that the Depression ended AFTER WW2, and that FDR was dead before it ended.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Black people took over the countries and made them horrible
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a black country that is not dominated by white supremacy ?
Click to expand...

Mugabe's been in power for like 100 years and Zimbabwe is still a shithole.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He judged you on your skin color, lumped you in with all the other whites,
> 
> 
> AND WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> And the funny part is, he can't even see it. He is too blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.   I'm not even close to suggesting all whites are tiki torch carriers, because the majority of whites hate people like you for making them look bad.  No, you and the rest of your klan of limp dick, former sheet wearing cowards need to try and include decent white people because you are cowards and have been reduced to talking shit from behind a computer.
Click to expand...

What "shit" have I said? And please quote me.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
Click to expand...

Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
Click to expand...


One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist. 

There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans. 

Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well? 

I already know the answer to that question.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
Click to expand...


No, you were asked a question. Try answering it.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were asked a question. Try answering it.
Click to expand...

Nobody's talking to you, you grumpy fat racist.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
Click to expand...


You aren't pointing out anything. You're making a disingenuous argument that most whites don't support.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were asked a question. Try answering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody's talking to you, you grumpy fat racist.
Click to expand...


Well I'm talking to you, racist. So answer the question.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't pointing out anything. You're making a disingenuous argument that most whites don't support.
Click to expand...

YOU CAN"T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black rage, not racism, is the product of centuries of exploitation and maltreatment of Africans by whites in this country. A justifiable and unconscious human reaction to genocide and oppression. White racism on the other hand is a coldly calculated regimen of violence and dehumanization instituted solely for the purposes of subjugation and dominance to maintain privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. *Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.* And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
Click to expand...

OH.......so it's all about money.

Figures.

So you only want the end of racism towards blacks. First, tell me how you're going to enforce that. Kill every White on the planet? Second, tell me why racism of any kind should be accepted, much less black racism. It appears you want special rights and privileges because of your ancestors which is textbook racism.

How but this idea. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated and quit being an asshole. Mkay?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were asked a question. Try answering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody's talking to you, you grumpy fat racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm talking to you, racist. So answer the question.
Click to expand...

Look, it's simple, if everyone is going to get their own month, then whites should have one as well, it's only fair. Otherwise, you're all racist against whites.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  I know what I did. I don't believe Taz.. I think he's lying. I've heard that same lame lie from many whites.  Everybody white just all of a sudden came over here after slavery ended.. In another 10 years all of you will have immigrated over here after the civil rights act.
> 
> But really it doesn't matter. Both of you are crying about getting a white history month because you're whining abut how black history month is racist. So why don't you both take your proposal to congress to see if you can get enough support to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.   I'm not even close to suggesting all whites are tiki torch carriers, because the majority of whites hate people like you for making them look bad.  No, you and the rest of your klan of limp dick, former sheet wearing cowards need to try and include decent white people because you are cowards and have been reduced to talking shit from behind a computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "shit" have I said? And please quote me.
Click to expand...


Your quotes are above his words.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month.
> 
> 
> 
> March is Irish-American History Month; April is Confederate History Month; May is Jewish-American History Month; and October is both Italian History Month and Polish-American History Month. There are quite a few history months that fall under the umbrella term of “white.”
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all read Shakespeare, but why not August Wilson? We learn about the Ottoman Empire and the rise and fall of the Nazis, but do you know about the Belgian concentration camps in the Congo ? Or the history of the Asante Kingdom in West Africa? We learn about Einstein, but why not David Blackwell who worked right alongside him? There is far more to black American history than slavery and civil rights, and failing to illuminate this teaches students of all colors that black achievements are not worth noting.
> 
> But as to slavery you act like being bought and sold, raped, having fingers cut off for learning to read, to being lynched, or relegated to the lowest-rung jobs and living in the poorest neighborhoods counts for nothing.
> 
> Does not surviving the attempt to destroy one’s people say something about the character of those who managed it ? Does not leading a struggle for freedom not suggest that the persons in question have made a substantial contribution to the nation in which they live, and indeed the world ?
> *
> This, in a nation that has made surviving a few weeks on an island with television cameras and emergency medical assistance at the ready something for which the last person standing get's a million dollars*.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have Asian history month. You clown and you have Hispanic history month
> 
> The reason why people know more about black history month is because black people fought and died to make sure everyone knows out history. These other just have to do the same
Click to expand...

FYI, Whites fought just as hard for the rights you have. Probably harder. Some of them were hung for their efforts. Most of them were Republicans, and instead of thanking them you call them racists.


----------



## deanrd

*Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes*

Most Americans are white.  Even racist Republicans don't want to admit they're racist.

But Steve Bannon says wear your racism proudly.  He wasn't talking to blacks.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated, however please don't be surprised when some here either pretend or don't actually comprehend it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. *Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.* And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH.......so it's all about money.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> So you only want the end of racism towards blacks. First, tell me how you're going to enforce that. Kill every White on the planet? Second, tell me why racism of any kind should be accepted, much less black racism. It appears you want special rights and privileges because of your ancestors which is textbook racism.
> 
> How but this idea. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated and quit being an asshole. Mkay?
Click to expand...


Produce me an example of black racism.by the definition of the word racism. Because you're dumb. You talk about special rights, that's all whites have ever got. Whites like you. So then the deal here is that you want to keep getting special rights.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month.
> 
> 
> 
> March is Irish-American History Month; April is Confederate History Month; May is Jewish-American History Month; and October is both Italian History Month and Polish-American History Month. There are quite a few history months that fall under the umbrella term of “white.”
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all read Shakespeare, but why not August Wilson? We learn about the Ottoman Empire and the rise and fall of the Nazis, but do you know about the Belgian concentration camps in the Congo ? Or the history of the Asante Kingdom in West Africa? We learn about Einstein, but why not David Blackwell who worked right alongside him? There is far more to black American history than slavery and civil rights, and failing to illuminate this teaches students of all colors that black achievements are not worth noting.
> 
> But as to slavery you act like being bought and sold, raped, having fingers cut off for learning to read, to being lynched, or relegated to the lowest-rung jobs and living in the poorest neighborhoods counts for nothing.
> 
> Does not surviving the attempt to destroy one’s people say something about the character of those who managed it ? Does not leading a struggle for freedom not suggest that the persons in question have made a substantial contribution to the nation in which they live, and indeed the world ?
> *
> This, in a nation that has made surviving a few weeks on an island with television cameras and emergency medical assistance at the ready something for which the last person standing get's a million dollars*.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have Asian history month. You clown and you have Hispanic history month
> 
> The reason why people know more about black history month is because black people fought and died to make sure everyone knows out history. These other just have to do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, Whites fought just as hard for the rights you have. Probably harder. Some of them were hung for their efforts. Most of them were Republicans, and instead of thanking them you call them racists.
Click to expand...


No they didn't. Stop lying to yourself. Thank them yourself.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were asked a question. Try answering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody's talking to you, you grumpy fat racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm talking to you, racist. So answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, it's simple, if everyone is going to get their own month, then whites should have one as well, it's only fair. Otherwise, you're all racist against whites.
Click to expand...


It's this simple, whites have 8 out of 12 months.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month.
> 
> 
> 
> March is Irish-American History Month; April is Confederate History Month; May is Jewish-American History Month; and October is both Italian History Month and Polish-American History Month. There are quite a few history months that fall under the umbrella term of “white.”
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all read Shakespeare, but why not August Wilson? We learn about the Ottoman Empire and the rise and fall of the Nazis, but do you know about the Belgian concentration camps in the Congo ? Or the history of the Asante Kingdom in West Africa? We learn about Einstein, but why not David Blackwell who worked right alongside him? There is far more to black American history than slavery and civil rights, and failing to illuminate this teaches students of all colors that black achievements are not worth noting.
> 
> But as to slavery you act like being bought and sold, raped, having fingers cut off for learning to read, to being lynched, or relegated to the lowest-rung jobs and living in the poorest neighborhoods counts for nothing.
> 
> Does not surviving the attempt to destroy one’s people say something about the character of those who managed it ? Does not leading a struggle for freedom not suggest that the persons in question have made a substantial contribution to the nation in which they live, and indeed the world ?
> *
> This, in a nation that has made surviving a few weeks on an island with television cameras and emergency medical assistance at the ready something for which the last person standing get's a million dollars*.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have Asian history month. You clown and you have Hispanic history month
> 
> The reason why people know more about black history month is because black people fought and died to make sure everyone knows out history. These other just have to do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, Whites fought just as hard for the rights you have. Probably harder. Some of them were hung for their efforts. Most of them were Republicans, and instead of thanking them you call them racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't. Stop lying to yourself. Thank them yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There IS an Asian History/ Heritage Month. Coming in May.
> 
> Why do you have a tendency to misquote facts so often?
> 
> You actually even believed that the Depression ended AFTER WW2, and that FDR was dead before it ended.
Click to expand...

FDR died before the end of WWII and the Depression ended after WWII started. 

JESUS, you're a dumbass.


----------



## mudwhistle

deanrd said:


> *Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes*
> 
> Most Americans are white.  Even racist Republicans don't want to admit they're racist.
> 
> But Steve Bannon says wear your racism proudly.  He wasn't talking to blacks.


Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's even assume that I'm lying for a second. A lot of "whites" were serfs... back in all kinds of countries and they came here to homestead and build this country. So even if not my ancestors, there are plenty of other whites would had the same experience as my ancestors did, so just to say that not all whites had something to do with slavery. Poor white people couldn't even afford slaves, you make it seem like every fucking white person had a ton of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Most argue that only 2% of southerners owned slaves.  Yet, that 2% convinced the other 98% to turn against the US and fight the bloodiest war on American soil.  That same ideology and hate is spewing from you and your tiki torch carrying scum today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The top 2% always get their way, just look at today's president, or the last one... they are part of the top 2% and they send grunts off to the Middle East to die for shit the grunts don't even believe in. You're just making up strawmen arguments to say that ALL white are tikki torch bearers, when in actuality, there was what, 200 people out of 200 million white people in the US with tikki torches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.   I'm not even close to suggesting all whites are tiki torch carriers, because the majority of whites hate people like you for making them look bad.  No, you and the rest of your klan of limp dick, former sheet wearing cowards need to try and include decent white people because you are cowards and have been reduced to talking shit from behind a computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "shit" have I said? And please quote me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your quotes are above his words.
Click to expand...

YOU CAN"T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!!! Not my problem, bro.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
Click to expand...


YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.

Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.

 The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...

So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> Look at the white boy throw a temper tantrum. Why, he got to use the word nigga 3 times on the internet. OOOH he's hard.


LOL, yeah that's how you can tell they've lost it, good job IM2! LOL

Let's just hope he keeps it on the internet and doesn't go out and shoot up or bomb a black church.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Taz said:


> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress


You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****

There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.

While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.

And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.












Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> YOu call the people you are "Debating" "extremely stupid white dumbfucks"
> and than act like it there is something wrong with them, that they get angry with your asshole self.
> 
> FUCK YOU.


Are you seriously trying to justify calling someone a racial slur simply because they're angry?

People who are not racists do not use the N-word not matter how angry they are.  Racists on the other hand generally need no provocation at all.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> I'm sure that some of the cases are valid cases of racial discrimination, against blacks.
> 
> Just like a blind squirrel can sometimes find a nut, the witch hunt of the Left might stumble by luck over an ACTUAL witch, now and then.


Surely even you realize how ridiculous this sounds right?  

First you complained that the example I was using was from too long ago even thought the Tuskegee Airmen are a perfect example of black people being believed to not have what it takes to make a good military officer nor fighter pilot.  They accomplished what they did in a legally segregated military that was _*openly *_hostile to them.  Nothing says hostility more openly than being told that you can only be here if you live, eat, sleep and train with your own race - AWAY from all of the white soldiers.  They even were militarily punished for entering a club or facility for Officers only of which they were

_Smith didn’t fly quite like anybody else in school, though – at 200 lbs., he pushed pedals differently from his 130 lbs. instructor. At that time, all military planes were assigned to white pilots, so Smith flew “primary” planes – service aircraft – and served as a flight instructor for “primaries” at the Tuskegee Institute. Later, since he was too big for a P-40 or a P-51, he was made a bomber pilot. It was difficult to assemble a full crew, though; black pilots were not allowed to command white crews under any circumstances, even white crewmen at the rank of private.


After spending time at Fort Knox, near Louisville, First Lieutenant Smith was transferred to Freeman Field in his home state of Indiana. As an officer, regulations said that Smith could enter any officers club, but black officers were barred from the club – along with the tennis court and swimming pool – at Freeman Field. A colonel informed them that they could use the facilities, but only before 1700 hours; in other words, only during hours when they’d be working anyway. “We booed him off the stage,” Smith recalls. He and the other black officers in the Air Corps were instructed to sign a new directive about the segregation of the officers clubs. Smith refused, along with 100 others, and they were confined to quarters. Three days later, an armed guard arrived; he and the other officers were sent to prison at Fort Leavenworth.


However, Fort Leavenworth, also segregated, wasn’t prepared to handle the sudden arrival of 101 black prisoners, so they were shipped back to Freeman Field. (“This was one time when segregation was pretty good,” says Smith.) The black officers who had signed the directive pooled their money and brought in a defense team led by Thurgood Marshall, who won their release. A little over two years later, Truman would sign the order to de-segregate the military. It was not for more than fifty years, however, through the intervention of several congressmen (and a fire that destroyed a records office), that the officers’ service records would be formally cleared of the reprimand from the incident.


Smith went on to earn a Masters degree in English.  West Side High School which was founded in Gary Indiana in 1968, could initially accommodate over 3,000 pupils, and was at the time, the largest high school in the state of Indiana. It was initially founded in order to integrate students within the Gary School System.  West Side is a compromised name which gave the general location of the school. However, some of the other names that were suggested for West Side were Paul Robeson, Martin Luther King, Malcom X Shabazz, and Nkhrumah, just to name a few. Since the school naming committee could not come to an agreement on another name, it was decided to keep the original name._​I then provide you with current racial cases that the EEOC has won and even that is still not good enough.  And those are just the cases won, that doesn't even include the bulk of the complaints filed which doesn't mean that racism or a violation didn't occur, it's oftentimes impossible to prove.  

SCOTUS overturning the lower courts in the New Haven case had more to do with establishing precedence for the status quo than it did with resolving the issue. And the fact that you continue to believe that the only possible explanation for the skewed test results is that blacks are inferior to whites is telling especially since there are ways to try and find out what really happened including examining the test results themselves but that all was prohibited to everyone so I guess we'll never find out what really happened unless some how someone comes up with a mechanism to get tests unsealed.  Sort of reminds me of spoliation.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Why do blacks get special treatment?


This would be funny if it weren't so sad.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.


Have you ever thought about looking at your statement from a statistical point of view?


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
Click to expand...


Some great information there. And as far as "Correll" goes, I would dismiss him and the rest of his ilk.

To him the Tuskeegee Airmen from 60 years ago are irrelevant, but in his mind, all Black americans should be grateful for white union soldiers "fighting to free" slaves in a war from 150 years ago, when the war was actually fought to keep the Union intact. Slaves being freed was not the central issue of that war.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Paul Essien said:


> But as to slavery you act like being bought and sold, raped, having fingers cut off for learning to read, to being lynched, or relegated to the lowest-rung jobs and living in the poorest neighborhoods counts for nothing.
> 
> Does not surviving the attempt to destroy one’s people say something about the character of those who managed it ? Does not leading a struggle for freedom not suggest that the persons in question have made a substantial contribution to the nation in which they live, and indeed the world ?


This accidentally ended up in another post.  This was the only way I could figure out how to +1 you. 

I for one really appreciate your contributions to the thread, as I do all of the others here.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought about looking at your statement from a statistical point of view?
Click to expand...

Where do you think I formed the opinion from?
*Democrats *think blacks are too stupid or poor to get proper I.D. to vote.
Doesn't matter that most blacks use them every day to buy things and drive.

If you want to see some real racism.....ask a black person to say on television that they support Trump.
They'll quickly be called every racist name in the book.
Same goes for any black that says they're a Republican.
They'll be called *"House Ni99ers"* and* "Uncle Toms"* by large numbers of *Democrats* on social networks.

If you want to find out how racist blacks can be, just let a black female show up at a party with a *White boyfriend*.
They get alot of the usual *"You should stick to your own kind" *type of comments.
I should know.......*my wife got them alot when we were dating*.


----------



## ATL

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu call the people you are "Debating" "extremely stupid white dumbfucks"
> and than act like it there is something wrong with them, that they get angry with your asshole self.
> 
> FUCK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to justify calling someone a racial slur simply because they're angry?
> 
> People who are not racists do not use the N-word not matter how angry they are.  Racists on the other hand generally need no provocation at all.
Click to expand...


Even back in the day when the n-word was used like candy, there were many people who knew at that time it was derogatory and never used the term.  Those types of people were the ones that were abolitionists, fought against the southern traitors, marched for civil rights, and march with BLM.  They are the ones the white nationalists/supremacists call SJWs, progressives, and liberals.  There is no doubt that anyone that uses the n-word as a derogatory term, even if they are “angry”, is not a decent person, nor are they worth the waste of piss if they were on fire.


----------



## ATL

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought about looking at your statement from a statistical point of view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think I formed the opinion from?
> *Democrats *think blacks are too stupid or poor to get proper I.D. to vote.
> Doesn't matter that most blacks use them every day to buy things and drive.
> 
> If you want to see some real racism.....ask a black person to say on television that they support Trump.
> They'll quickly be called every racist name in the book.
> Same goes for any black that says they're a Republican.
> They'll be called *"House Ni99ers"* and* "Uncle Toms"* by large numbers of *Democrats* on social networks.
> 
> If you want to find out how racist blacks can be, just let a black female show up at a party with a *White boyfriend*.
> They get alot of the usual *"You should stick to your own kind" *type of comments.
> I should know.......*my wife got them alot when we were dating*.
Click to expand...


They probably said that because they knew you were the type of person that would say stupid shit like this....



mudwhistle said:


> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?



Only someone that has zero clue about why an organization like the NAACP was created, or why HBCUs or the negro college fund were created, would say something so asinine.  I swear that this type of ignorance can’t be accidental, it has to be willful.


----------



## IM2

The use of the false equivalence is pervasive today.  Especially when it comes to the issue of race and racism. White race baiters have convinced most whites that if someone black calls a white person white, that it is equal to using the n word and the over 240 years of derogatory comments made by whites to not only blacks to people of color in general. Whites have for the past 50 years have complained about having to allow others equal opportunity. For some reason whites have come to believe they are forgotten, downtrodden, and oppressed. Some whites have made themselves believe they are now second class citizens. In one of the craziest moments of my life I actually heard a white woman once tell me that white is the new black. Being black, that one lost me.

The worst one however is the you are full of hate when a black person starts talking about the long tradition of white racism in this country. If you are not white and start taking about what whites have done, whites start crying about how you blame all whites or how you hate all whites. It’s time the “He hate whitey” garbage ended.

More.

Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?

How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?

More.

The same goes for other cultural matters. I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that there was a black contestant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?

Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.

Whites began whining about the NAACP and white civil rights. They believe that whites are losing their civil rights. How do you figure? What rights have whites lost? Somebody help me see it! Because of the vivid imagination of some whites we see white rights organizations popping up. Whites actually formed an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People. Yes, the NAAWP. I can go on and on with how whites whine about how non whites have had to create their own organizations and celebrations based upon our race and culture because whites refused to allow non whites to be part of American culture. I am writing this in the 21st century and it’s high time whites stopped lying to themselves about how things have been done in the United States.

More.

Then we have the granddaddy of them all. The substitution theory. I call this the substitution theory because this is when conservative or republican whites decide to build the scarecrow. This theory holds that if you substitute the word white instead of black things are treated differently and because of this whites are losing their rights and freedom.  For  example it’s cool for blacks to have a TV station called BET, but if you let whites have such a station it is racist.

People can’t be this dumb. For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded. It is apparent that alternative facts did not start during the Trump Administration. .


----------



## NoNukes

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


No one complains about Jews still hating the Nazis/


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought about looking at your statement from a statistical point of view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think I formed the opinion from?
> *Democrats *think blacks are too stupid or poor to get proper I.D. to vote.
> Doesn't matter that most blacks use them every day to buy things and drive.
> 
> If you want to see some real racism.....ask a black person to say on television that they support Trump.
> They'll quickly be called every racist name in the book.
> Same goes for any black that says they're a Republican.
> They'll be called *"House Ni99ers"* and* "Uncle Toms"* by large numbers of *Democrats* on social networks.
> 
> If you want to find out how racist blacks can be, just let a black female show up at a party with a *White boyfriend*.
> They get alot of the usual *"You should stick to your own kind" *type of comments.
> I should know.......*my wife got them alot when we were dating*.
Click to expand...


If we want to see real racism we look to Trump. Blacks who support Trump are called those things because they are actively supporting the destruction of the very things that have given blacks any shot at opportunity. Your wife is not black. No black  woman would tolerate the racism you produce. I lived with a white female for years and if I was paid for the number of times some white dude would call her a n word lover, or that shout from a distance as they were driving by us walking together, or treated her on the job like she was some kind of slut, Warren Buffet would be asking me for cash.

.


----------



## IM2

NoNukes said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> No one complains about Jews still hating the Nazis/
Click to expand...


LOL! Another loon.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?



Wow, does your [black?] wife know she's married to a racist?


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, does your [black?] wife know she's married to a racist?
Click to expand...


This fool talks about blacks using race as a crutch, but if not for them using race, whites could not even stand up.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month is for taking a whole month to ignore all you black racists. And you should really get some black pointy hoods, just to make it a little more festive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
Click to expand...

Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit. 

Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...

Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.

Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.


----------



## Taz

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
Click to expand...

Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
Click to expand...


Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.

No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
Click to expand...

Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
Click to expand...


Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully. 

Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent. 

Fucking karma is real.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
Click to expand...



Black History Month is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
Click to expand...

You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
Click to expand...

It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
Click to expand...


Oh, those are not petty insults, it is the truth.  There is no need for me to hash and re-hash a talking point you throw out, when it has already been debunked and explained numerous times in this very thread.  The reason you keep bringing up the same argument is because that is all you have in your bag of tricks.  It is really telling that you, with a straight face, fixed your mouth to even mention the word insults, considering the insulting comments you have made in regards to "chicken grease" or Africa.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
Click to expand...


What argument? You don't have an argument.


Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
Click to expand...





Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
Click to expand...


It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, those are not petty insults, it is the truth.  There is no need for me to hash and re-hash a talking point you throw out, when it has already been debunked and explained numerous times in this very thread.  The reason you keep bringing up the same argument is because that is all you have in your bag of tricks.  It is really telling that you, with a straight face, fixed your mouth to even mention the word insults, considering the insulting comments you have made in regards to "chicken grease" or Africa.
Click to expand...

You so have nothing that you have to show us TWICE!!!


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even got THAT wrong: whites have great here and in all western style countries because we built them that way. Blacks built Africa, and I should hope that it's still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What argument? You
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.
Click to expand...

Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just so amazingly and astoundingly... stupid uninformed.  The picture below is of a plantation & botanical gardens in Charleston, South Carolina.  *The black slaves who were held captive there built and maintained this plantation*.  They resided in the slaves quarters that are on the property but placed out of sight of the occupants of the main house.  Since they were slaves, they were not compensated for their labor nor in lieu of compensation did  they inherit any of the land on which they labored. They were held captive there and made to work *** *FOR FREE ****
> 
> There is a book written called "Lemon Swamp & Other Places" which details slave life at the Middleton plantation ("Middleton Place") written by one of my cousins who is now deceased.  My father's family originated from there and he along with his dad and brothers went on to become some of the first if not the first African American building contractors in the state of Pennsylvania,  They helped build part of the Los Angeles skyline as well as assisted with retrofitting and reconstruction of buildings either destroyed or damaged in the 1972 Northridge earthquake.  My mom as well as my sister are educators and my sister's daughter who just turned 18 could run circles around some of you attempting to debate a topic on which you clearly have little to no knowledge.  Opinions do not equal fact, particularly uninformed ones when you can't even point to anything to substantiate why you hold the opinion you do.
> 
> While our family is large, we're still just one family of of the tens of millions of African American who live in and have contributed to this country sometimes under the most horrendous of circumstances.  Your perception of African Americans appears to be based on some stupid Hollywood film from an era long past but honestly it also appears that your parents were seriously remiss in your upbringing.  They should be ashamed to have raised such an ill mannered and ignorant child as yourself.  I probably should have left my original statement unedited.
> 
> And by the way, Captain John Daniels the Tuskegee airman in my signature block is from the other side of the family, he's my mom's dad.  So even though CORRELL considers the Tuskegee airmen to be irrelevant because they're from 60 years ago, up until 2010 all three of his daughter were still living and talking about him was just something we as a family did so this is not ancient history for us.  My mother thank God is still living so long as she does it's real and current history because she actually spent time with him whereas none of us grandchildren had that opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking on the Atlantic Richfield Plaza in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What argument? You
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month does not  "exclude" whites. There are whites mentioned in many aspects of black history. But the fact is that there are numerous exclusions of contributions by blacks in American history, which for the most part, Is white history.
> 
> No "strawmen" in what I stated. I can't fix your issue or provide you with the common sense to understand logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.
Click to expand...


Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.

I bet that you don't even know any of your own history.

Black History Month - Wikipedia


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, slaves hated it so much here that when there were freed, they all stayed and nobody went back to Africa. And look at Africa today, it's a mess and tons of Africans are escaping to Europe. You don't see any boatloads of white people trying to escape to Africa. Even US blacks don't want to live there, you'd all rather live here, even though you insist that you're being oppressed by whites, and STILL you won't go live in Africa. That says a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What argument? You
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black logic is one of the reasons that Africa is so fucked up today. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Black History Month - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

All I said was that it wasn't celebrated in Africa, and you go apeshit. Why?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it does say alot....that you are stupid.  The reason blacks didn't leave where they were emancipated has been explained thoroughly, but you choose to say ignorant things because your argument has failed.  You are out of your league here, because like every white power argument and taking point you have tried to use, it still takes intelligence in order to debate it successfully.
> 
> Considering intelligence is another white supremacist/nationalist/conservative argument they like to use against blacks, it's fucking ironic you are getting your ass handed to you by the same people your agenda deem less intelligent.
> 
> Fucking karma is real.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What argument? You
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History is obviously the reason that your logic is so fucked up. Either move somewhere that it is not celebrated or get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Black History Month - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I said was that it wasn't celebrated in Africa, and you go apeshit. Why?
Click to expand...


LMAO! Pointing out the obvious is not going "apeshit". It just seems to be impossible that someone could be as ignorant as you are when there is so much information available.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to counter my arguments except petty insults. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What argument? You
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa. But even YOU wouldn't move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Black History Month - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I said was that it wasn't celebrated in Africa, and you go apeshit. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Pointing out the obvious is not going "apeshit". It just seems to be impossible that someone could be as ignorant as you are when there is so much information avalible.
Click to expand...

I bet even YOU wouldn't move to Africa. Is it because they don't celebrate your racist events over there?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What argument? You
> It's not celebrated in Africa because black history in America for the most part, occurred in America, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Black History Month - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I said was that it wasn't celebrated in Africa, and you go apeshit. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Pointing out the obvious is not going "apeshit". It just seems to be impossible that someone could be as ignorant as you are when there is so much information avalible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet even YOU wouldn't move to Africa. Is it because they don't celebrate your racist events over there?
Click to expand...


 I don't know of any "racist events" But, I've been to Africa, just as I've been to Europe and Asia, but like the majority of people,I Ichoose to live where I was born. 

I can celebrate what I choose to, wherever I choose to.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now it's "Black History Month In America"? Um... no. But nice try. Come back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Black History Month - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I said was that it wasn't celebrated in Africa, and you go apeshit. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Pointing out the obvious is not going "apeshit". It just seems to be impossible that someone could be as ignorant as you are when there is so much information avalible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet even YOU wouldn't move to Africa. Is it because they don't celebrate your racist events over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of any "racist events" But, I've been to Africa, just as I've been to Europe and Asia, but like the majority of people,I Ichoose to live where I was born.
> 
> I can celebrate what I choose to, wherever I choose to.
Click to expand...

You sound butt hurt. Sorry to hear.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month was originated in America. Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Black History Month - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> All I said was that it wasn't celebrated in Africa, and you go apeshit. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Pointing out the obvious is not going "apeshit". It just seems to be impossible that someone could be as ignorant as you are when there is so much information avalible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet even YOU wouldn't move to Africa. Is it because they don't celebrate your racist events over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of any "racist events" But, I've been to Africa, just as I've been to Europe and Asia, but like the majority of people,I Ichoose to live where I was born.
> 
> I can celebrate what I choose to, wherever I choose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound butt hurt. Sorry to hear.
Click to expand...


I have nothing to be bothered about. Appa

I was assisting you in getting over yours.


----------



## mudwhistle

ATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought about looking at your statement from a statistical point of view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think I formed the opinion from?
> *Democrats *think blacks are too stupid or poor to get proper I.D. to vote.
> Doesn't matter that most blacks use them every day to buy things and drive.
> 
> If you want to see some real racism.....ask a black person to say on television that they support Trump.
> They'll quickly be called every racist name in the book.
> Same goes for any black that says they're a Republican.
> They'll be called *"House Ni99ers"* and* "Uncle Toms"* by large numbers of *Democrats* on social networks.
> 
> If you want to find out how racist blacks can be, just let a black female show up at a party with a *White boyfriend*.
> They get alot of the usual *"You should stick to your own kind" *type of comments.
> I should know.......*my wife got them alot when we were dating*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably said that because they knew you were the type of person that would say stupid shit like this....
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only someone that has zero clue about why an organization like the NAACP was created, or why HBCUs or the negro college fund were created, would say something so asinine.  I swear that this type of ignorance can’t be accidental, it has to be willful.
Click to expand...

The ignorance is all yours. 
I know why those non-profits were created. However they have morphed into race-baiting political grievance merchants with zero intention of solving the problems they were created to solve.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, does your [black?] wife know she's married to a racist?
Click to expand...

Actually she thinks people like you are racists. 
Motherfuckers that never spent a day being a slave but feel like they're treated like one. My wife's grandfather was a slave. She worked the fields in AL picking cotton and cutting Tobacco while other kids were in school. Even when they were sick they had to work. She lived in a one room cabin that leaked whenever it rained. The only meat they had was what they could shoot or catch. People like you go around talking about how rough your life is but you don't know squat. You're just a bunch of lazy assholes pissed off at everyone around you. If you didn't have white people to blame for your mistakes you'd be blaming other blacks for them, just like they do in Africa. My nephew is a first generation immigrant from Somalia and he knows how lucky he is to be in America.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. It never fails that during Black History Month, the internet white sheet and hood brigade shows up to whine for the entire 28 days of February.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
Click to expand...


LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering almost all Democrats are racists and most blacks are Democrats you can see why most Americans feel blacks are more racist than Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought about looking at your statement from a statistical point of view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think I formed the opinion from?
> *Democrats *think blacks are too stupid or poor to get proper I.D. to vote.
> Doesn't matter that most blacks use them every day to buy things and drive.
> 
> If you want to see some real racism.....ask a black person to say on television that they support Trump.
> They'll quickly be called every racist name in the book.
> Same goes for any black that says they're a Republican.
> They'll be called *"House Ni99ers"* and* "Uncle Toms"* by large numbers of *Democrats* on social networks.
> 
> If you want to find out how racist blacks can be, just let a black female show up at a party with a *White boyfriend*.
> They get alot of the usual *"You should stick to your own kind" *type of comments.
> I should know.......*my wife got them alot when we were dating*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably said that because they knew you were the type of person that would say stupid shit like this....
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only someone that has zero clue about why an organization like the NAACP was created, or why HBCUs or the negro college fund were created, would say something so asinine.  I swear that this type of ignorance can’t be accidental, it has to be willful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorance is all yours.
> I know why those non-profits were created. However they have morphed into race-baiting political grievance merchants with zero intention of solving the problems they were created to solve.
Click to expand...


LOL! You're an idiot.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, does your [black?] wife know she's married to a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she thinks people like you are racists.
> Motherfuckers that never spent a day being a slave but feel like they're treated like one. My wife's grandfather was a slave. She worked the fields in AL picking cotton and cutting Tobacco while other kids were in school. Even when they were sick they had to work. She lived in a one room cabin that leaked whenever it rained. The only meat they had was what they could shoot or catch. People like you go around talking about how rough your life is but you don't know squat. You're just a bunch of lazy assholes pissed off at everyone around you. If you didn't have white people to blame for your mistakes you'd be blaming other blacks for them, just like they do in Africa. My nephew is a first generation immigrant from Somalia and he knows how lucky he is to be in America.
Click to expand...


I doubt if she thinks we are the racists. I doubt she is black. You see dumb ass, you keep talking about slavery, but it's much more than that.

You see dumbfuck, you are talking to backs here. All of us have slaves as relatives. But there was 100 years after slavery why can't you talk abut that? And  there is today, times where assholes like you post racism online then go to work and practice your racism covertly.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that having a month dedicated to a certain race is racist itself. Which is true. If you weren't a racist yourself, you'd agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.
Click to expand...

You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must first be ignorant in order to actually  be a racist.
> 
> There are specific months also dedicated to the heritage and history  of hispanics, asians, and Native Americans.
> 
> Are you ignorant enough to believe that they are all racist as well?
> 
> I already know the answer to that question.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.
Click to expand...


You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, does your [black?] wife know she's married to a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she thinks people like you are racists.
> Motherfuckers that never spent a day being a slave but feel like they're treated like one. My wife's grandfather was a slave. She worked the fields in AL picking cotton and cutting Tobacco while other kids were in school. Even when they were sick they had to work. She lived in a one room cabin that leaked whenever it rained. The only meat they had was what they could shoot or catch. People like you go around talking about how rough your life is but you don't know squat. You're just a bunch of lazy assholes pissed off at everyone around you. If you didn't have white people to blame for your mistakes you'd be blaming other blacks for them, just like they do in Africa. My nephew is a first generation immigrant from Somalia and he knows how lucky he is to be in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if she thinks we are the racists. I doubt she is black. You see dumb ass, you keep talking about slavery, but it's much more than that.
> 
> You see dumbfuck, you are talking to backs here. All of us have slaves as relatives. But there was 100 years after slavery why can't you talk abut that? And  there is today, times where assholes like you post racism online then go to work and practice your racism covertly.
Click to expand...

No. Not all of you had relatives that were slaves. You're just assuming it because you are black. Slavery ended in 1864 but some of your relatives didn't immigrate here till a long after that.

And I don't give a flying fuck what you believe, motherfucker, because what you think doesn't matter a damn about what happens in my life. I married her 40 years ago, probably before you were born, back when mixed marriage was more taboo than today. I've had to deal with racism from both sides, Whites and blacks. I still have to make sure that the cashier at Sam's knows we are together to this day. My wife has been called all kinds of names, and lately Whites have been less accepting because thanks to Barack Obama race relations in this country are worse than they've been in 30 years. Do you think being discriminated against is worth reparations? Not at all. I could build a case against every college in the country for not admitting me for various reasons. They won't give you a grant unless you're black or native American. Not after you've been out of school as long as I have.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
Click to expand...

Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that it wouldn't be racist to have a White History Month and some White Music Awards...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.
Click to expand...

Stop living in the past.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 57, that's nearly 60 and can say that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you are a racist and you lack integrity, hence your pronouncements are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is the standard white backlash that happens every time whites don't get to have everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never had everything.
> 
> Even when the evil democrats held other people as slaves, it was limited to roughly half the states. Further, free blacks in the North owned plenty of property, including many slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title 7 isn't government mandated racism. But you are white so you see fit to think it was just natural for whites to be given everything and deny others of the same opportunities which was how things were when title 7 happened. If not for title 7 that whites would still get everything and deny everyone else of the same opportunities. You are fine with that and think anything trying to stop that us racism. That's dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Title VII is the government mandated treatment of people based on skin color.
> 
> It is the definition of institutional racism.
> 
> What you will never grasp is that racism is not the cure for racism.
Click to expand...

You know your posted list is mostly lies, right?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
Click to expand...


Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I truly wish that it would come to fruition? Why? Because I would simply just bypass acknowledging them if they existed.
> 
> Black History Month takes nothing away  from anyone,.....especially white people. I have seen posts here where people here have stated that they had relatives that "immigrated" from various parts of Europe, "fought to free the slaves...etc...so white people get adequate recognition.
> 
> The issue at hand is this: How could captured or sold slaves even tell where in Af4ica they came from? Had they been able to, we maybe would have  "Nigerian, Somalian, or Ghanan celebrations today. Right along with Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, etc...
> 
> So if there was a "White History Month", please name some notable historic figures who happened to be white and were omitted from American history as we know it to be taught
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past.
Click to expand...


Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman argument. You can all trace your ancestry with a DNA kit.
> 
> Second strawman argument: being German... doesn't mean that you're celebrating your white heritage, as any race can be German...
> 
> Third strawman argument: They don't celebrate German awards of any kind that exclude blacks.
> 
> Blacks history month takes away from blacks by making them look racist. You all fell right in the trap, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Black history month takes nothing from blacks. Only while racists complain about February being celebrated as black history month. If your argument had any juice you would take your complaint  to congress and petition for whit history month. Instead your argument takes away from the white community and makes whites look racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.
Click to expand...


LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist and you know it. Personally, I don't care if there is a BHM, I'm just pointing out that it's a racist concept. Which is why I'd never ask for a White History Month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,
Click to expand...

Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it. 

But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to play your little silly game here punk.  We all know  that whites have seen themselves as the only true Americans. Therefore American history has been white history.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it.
> 
> But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?
Click to expand...


Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it.
> 
> But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.
Click to expand...

Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it.
> 
> But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!
Click to expand...


I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.

*Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*

There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.

*Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.

*Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function

*Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health

*Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."

*Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel

*Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.

*Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.

*Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.

Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain

*30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

*15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe

*The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life

We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I'm not simply waisting my time talking to a full blown racist like you? Um... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it.
> 
> But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.
> 
> *Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*
> 
> There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.
> 
> *Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.
> 
> *Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function
> 
> *Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health
> 
> *Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."
> 
> *Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel
> 
> *Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.
> 
> *Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.
> 
> *Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.
> 
> Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain
> 
> *30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> *15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
> 15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe
> 
> *The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
> The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life
> 
> We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.
Click to expand...

Bananas as Brain Food


----------



## IM2

I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.

*Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*

There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.

*Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.

*Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function

*Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health

*Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."

*Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel

*Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.

*Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.

*Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.

Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain

*30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

*15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe

*The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life

We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You call blacks monkeys and you dare say I'm a full blown racist but can't show one racist comment I've made. Get off the fentanyl bitch,
> 
> 
> 
> Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it.
> 
> But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.
> 
> *Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*
> 
> There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.
> 
> *Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.
> 
> *Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function
> 
> *Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health
> 
> *Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."
> 
> *Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel
> 
> *Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.
> 
> *Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.
> 
> *Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.
> 
> Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain
> 
> *30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> *15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
> 15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe
> 
> *The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
> The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life
> 
> We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bananas as Brain Food
Click to expand...


When you tell a white person 5 or 6 times to go eat a banana let me know.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote where I ever said that. Ok, you can't. Got it.
> 
> But you're up early, are you off somewhere to celebrate your blackness again? Wish you could wear a pointy black hood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.
> 
> *Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*
> 
> There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.
> 
> *Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.
> 
> *Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function
> 
> *Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health
> 
> *Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."
> 
> *Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel
> 
> *Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.
> 
> *Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.
> 
> *Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.
> 
> Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain
> 
> *30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> *15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
> 15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe
> 
> *The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
> The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life
> 
> We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bananas as Brain Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you tell a white person 5 or 6 times to go eat a banana let me know.
Click to expand...

When we have bananas at home I always say to my kids "here, have a banana". Never thought that that was racist.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punk you've made many racist comments. I'm not going to play your bitch game of show me  and if you don't that means I never said it. Fuck that. You told me to eat a banana more than once. So just kiss my black ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.
> 
> *Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*
> 
> There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.
> 
> *Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.
> 
> *Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function
> 
> *Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health
> 
> *Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."
> 
> *Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel
> 
> *Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.
> 
> *Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.
> 
> *Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.
> 
> Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain
> 
> *30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> *15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
> 15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe
> 
> *The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
> The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life
> 
> We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bananas as Brain Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you tell a white person 5 or 6 times to go eat a banana let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we have bananas at home I always say to my kids "here, have a banana". Never thought that that was racist.
Click to expand...


And you really think you make sense.


----------



## IM2

*Did Richard Spencer Open The Eyes Of Charles Barkley?*


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because bananas are good for brain function, you're the one who attributes a racist element to that comment. Are you trying to tell me that black people don't eat bananas because they feel like a monkey when they do it? Really? WoW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to teach you a stern lesson. Don't EVER forget this as long as you are white.
> 
> *Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain*
> 
> There's no denying that as we age chronologically, our body ages right along with us. But research is showing that you can increase your chances of maintaining a healthy brain well into your old age if you add these "smart" foods to your daily eating regimen.
> 
> *Blueberries.* "Brainberries" is what Steven Pratt, MD, author of _Superfoods Rx: Fourteen Foods Proven to Change Your Life_, calls these tasty fruits. Pratt, who is also on staff at Scripps Memorial Hospital in La Jolla, Calif., says that in animal studies researchers have found that blueberries help protect the brain from oxidative stress and may reduce the effects of age-related conditions such as Alzheimer's disease or dementia.
> 
> *Wild salmon.* Deep-water fish, such as salmon, are rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are essential for brain function
> 
> *Avocados.* Avocados are almost as good as blueberries in promoting brain health
> 
> *Whole grains.* Whole grains, such as oatmeal, whole-grain breads, and brown rice can reduce the risk for heart disease. "Every organ in the body is dependent on blood flow," says Pratt. "If you promote cardiovascular health, you're promoting good flow to the organ system, which includes the brain."
> 
> *Beans.* Beans are "under-recognized" and "economical," says Kulze. They also stabilize glucose (blood sugar) levels. The brain is dependent on glucose for fuel
> 
> *Pomegranate juice.* Pomegranate juice (you can eat the fruit itself but with its many tiny seeds, it's not nearly as convenient) offers potent antioxidant benefits, says Kulze, which protect the brain from the damage of free radicals.
> 
> *Freshly brewed tea.* Two to three cups a day of freshly brewed tea -- hot or iced -- contains a modest amount of caffeine which, when used "judiciously," says Kulze -- can boost brain power by enhancing memory, focus, and mood.
> 
> *Dark **chocolate**.* Let's end with the good stuff. Dark chocolate has powerful antioxidant properties, contains several natural stimulants, including caffeine, which enhance focus and concentration, and stimulates the production of endorphins, which helps improve mood.
> 
> Eat Smart for a Healthier Brain
> 
> *30 Best & Worst Foods for Your Brain*
> Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes
> 
> *15 Brain Foods to Boost Focus and Memory*
> 15 Brain Foods To Boost Focus and Memory - Dr. Axe
> 
> *The 50 Best Foods for Your Brain*
> The 40 Best Foods for Your Brain | Best Life
> 
> We have here examples of over 100 foods considered good for the brain and bananas don't make any of these lists. Now shut you ass up white racist bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bananas as Brain Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you tell a white person 5 or 6 times to go eat a banana let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we have bananas at home I always say to my kids "here, have a banana". Never thought that that was racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you really think you make sense.
Click to expand...

What? No smartass comeback? I STUMPED YOU!!!!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
Click to expand...

Thats right I  forgot this forum and all posts are about you and your woes


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
Click to expand...

You cant find any of my opinion to be racist because none were


----------



## Snouter

All Non-Whites (jews, syrians, kenyans, etc.) hate Whites.  It is how they deal with it that is the question and how Whites deal with it that is the answer.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats right I  forgot this forum and all posts are about you and your woes
Click to expand...


You are really dumb. I've said little about my personal life unless dumb whites like you decide I must be a failure, never have worked or don't have a job. I have consistently sated that I'm arguing from a macro level and apparently you don't know what that means.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant find any of my opinion to be racist because none were
Click to expand...


Well actually you have made many. You see I don't play the game of prove it when people call me racist and never show proof. Or when I ask to be shown that racism is over and no one answers  but keeps talking about how it's a thing of the past. Kinda like what you do.


----------



## IM2

Snouter said:


> All Non-Whites (jews, syrians, kenyans, etc.) hate Whites.  It is how they deal with it that is the question and how Whites deal with it that is the answer.



Wrong. All non whites hate whites who are racists. So snootfull are all whites racist? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Snouter

IM2, what high school did you attend before they kicked your fat ass out!  Talk to me punk!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it. I also know it is unjustified. None of the blacks that live in America were ever slaves.
> The fact is, blacks are being used by the Democratic Party the same way that Muslims use Palestinians against Israel.
> We've had plenty of progress in America when it comes to civil rights, but the fact still remains that race merchants can't make any cash if they solve the problem. Their job is to stir the pot and cause divisions and hatred, not create peace and love.
> If they solve it they can't make any money off of it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> And it was a fail on your part.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.
> 
> So again you fail.
Click to expand...


If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.


There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.


And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> Then you say this
> So according to you white people are out there "_heritaging_" it up, to the max, then what's the problem ?
> Good for you. Haggis is disgusting by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
Click to expand...



Everyone gets a month, or no one gets a month. 


Equal treatment for all. 


No special rules based on skin color.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Individuals celebrate their personal national origin heritages, society does not celebrate White Heritage. It is taboo.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. OK. You're right. OK.
> 
> Now answer me two questions
> 
> What is white heritage ?
> And point out any white heritage that is not celebrated ?
Click to expand...




1.Culture of the United States - Wikipedia


2. For one glaring and timely example, we are not allowed to discuss it, nor protecting it. It is taboo.





Correll said:


> My celebration of my Scottish heritage is a pick and choose type of thing. Haggis, from what I have heard, certainly sounds utterly disgusting.


Dude. You've probably never even been to Scotland and you probably could not point out Glasgow or Edinburgh on an unmarked map.[/QUOTE]



True. I am primarily a White American. My scottish roots are a distant and fading memory.


Which is why being allowed to celebrate my remote place of origin, on my father's side, is not a the freedom to celebrate my true heritage.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu call the people you are "Debating" "extremely stupid white dumbfucks"
> and than act like it there is something wrong with them, that they get angry with your asshole self.
> 
> FUCK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to justify calling someone a racial slur simply because they're angry?
> 
> People who are not racists do not use the N-word not matter how angry they are.  Racists on the other hand generally need no provocation at all.
Click to expand...



My point about this particular vile tactic of the vile left is clear and stands.


The lefty in question was very rude, and received rudeness in return.

THEN the vile lefty tried to spin it as though there was something wrong with his target, because the target was upset.


This type of vile behavior is poisoning public discourse in this country and needs to be called out, and the people doing it shamed.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that some of the cases are valid cases of racial discrimination, against blacks.
> 
> Just like a blind squirrel can sometimes find a nut, the witch hunt of the Left might stumble by luck over an ACTUAL witch, now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely even you realize how ridiculous this sounds right?
> 
> First you complained that the example I was using was from too long ago even thought the Tuskegee Airmen are a perfect example of black people being believed to not have what it takes to make a good military officer nor fighter pilot.  They accomplished what they did in a legally segregated military that was _*openly *_hostile to them.  Nothing says hostility more openly than being told that you can only be here if you live, eat, sleep and train with your own race - AWAY from all of the white soldiers.  They even were militarily punished for entering a club or facility for Officers only of which they were
> 
> _Smith didn’t fly quite like anybody else in school, though – at 200 lbs., he pushed pedals differently from his 130 lbs. instructor. At that time, all military planes were assigned to white pilots, so Smith flew “primary” planes – service aircraft – and served as a flight instructor for “primaries” at the Tuskegee Institute. Later, since he was too big for a P-40 or a P-51, he was made a bomber pilot. It was difficult to assemble a full crew, though; black pilots were not allowed to command white crews under any circumstances, even white crewmen at the rank of private.
> 
> 
> After spending time at Fort Knox, near Louisville, First Lieutenant Smith was transferred to Freeman Field in his home state of Indiana. As an officer, regulations said that Smith could enter any officers club, but black officers were barred from the club – along with the tennis court and swimming pool – at Freeman Field. A colonel informed them that they could use the facilities, but only before 1700 hours; in other words, only during hours when they’d be working anyway. “We booed him off the stage,” Smith recalls. He and the other black officers in the Air Corps were instructed to sign a new directive about the segregation of the officers clubs. Smith refused, along with 100 others, and they were confined to quarters. Three days later, an armed guard arrived; he and the other officers were sent to prison at Fort Leavenworth.
> 
> 
> However, Fort Leavenworth, also segregated, wasn’t prepared to handle the sudden arrival of 101 black prisoners, so they were shipped back to Freeman Field. (“This was one time when segregation was pretty good,” says Smith.) The black officers who had signed the directive pooled their money and brought in a defense team led by Thurgood Marshall, who won their release. A little over two years later, Truman would sign the order to de-segregate the military. It was not for more than fifty years, however, through the intervention of several congressmen (and a fire that destroyed a records office), that the officers’ service records would be formally cleared of the reprimand from the incident.
> 
> 
> Smith went on to earn a Masters degree in English.  West Side High School which was founded in Gary Indiana in 1968, could initially accommodate over 3,000 pupils, and was at the time, the largest high school in the state of Indiana. It was initially founded in order to integrate students within the Gary School System.  West Side is a compromised name which gave the general location of the school. However, some of the other names that were suggested for West Side were Paul Robeson, Martin Luther King, Malcom X Shabazz, and Nkhrumah, just to name a few. Since the school naming committee could not come to an agreement on another name, it was decided to keep the original name._​I then provide you with current racial cases that the EEOC has won and even that is still not good enough.  And those are just the cases won, that doesn't even include the bulk of the complaints filed which doesn't mean that racism or a violation didn't occur, it's oftentimes impossible to prove.
> 
> SCOTUS overturning the lower courts in the New Haven case had more to do with establishing precedence for the status quo than it did with resolving the issue. And the fact that you continue to believe that the only possible explanation for the skewed test results is that blacks are inferior to whites is telling especially since there are ways to try and find out what really happened including examining the test results themselves but that all was prohibited to everyone so I guess we'll never find out what really happened unless some how someone comes up with a mechanism to get tests unsealed.  Sort of reminds me of spoliation.
Click to expand...



Nothing I said, gives you any excuse to accuse me of believing the reason for the lower scores are because blacks are inferior to whites.


Justify that, or retract it.


----------



## Correll

ATL said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu call the people you are "Debating" "extremely stupid white dumbfucks"
> and than act like it there is something wrong with them, that they get angry with your asshole self.
> 
> FUCK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to justify calling someone a racial slur simply because they're angry?
> 
> People who are not racists do not use the N-word not matter how angry they are.  Racists on the other hand generally need no provocation at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even back in the day when the n-word was used like candy, there were many people who knew at that time it was derogatory and never used the term.  Those types of people were the ones that were abolitionists, fought against the southern traitors, marched for civil rights, and march with BLM.  They are the ones the white nationalists/supremacists call SJWs, progressives, and liberals.  There is no doubt that anyone that uses the n-word as a derogatory term, even if they are “angry”, is not a decent person, nor are they worth the waste of piss if they were on fire.
Click to expand...



You are a troll, and the one not worth putting out, if on fire.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant find any of my opinion to be racist because none were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually you have made many. You see I don't play the game of prove it when people call me racist and never show proof. Or when I ask to be shown that racism is over and no one answers  but keeps talking about how it's a thing of the past. Kinda like what you do.
Click to expand...

Anyone can read racism from your posts, not mine.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant find any of my opinion to be racist because none were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually you have made many. You see I don't play the game of prove it when people call me racist and never show proof. Or when I ask to be shown that racism is over and no one answers  but keeps talking about how it's a thing of the past. Kinda like what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can read racism from your posts, not mine.
Click to expand...


You can't read what's not there. Your claim of racism like the rest of the white racists is bogus. Racism is not pointing out white racism. If that is what you think, then you are the racist because all you want is to be racist with no opposition.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a man like John Lewis tells you that we still have a long way to go relative to civil rights learn to listen and accept that not enough has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> And it was a fail on your part.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.
> 
> So again you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.
> 
> 
> There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.
> 
> 
> And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.
Click to expand...


Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> And it was a fail on your part.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.
> 
> So again you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.
> 
> 
> There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.
> 
> 
> And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.
> ...
> You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.
Click to expand...



No, your claim that you showed "proof" at other times and other places, does not mean that in this thread at this time, that all you did was site John Lewis as an Authority.


That's a logical fallacy.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that some of the cases are valid cases of racial discrimination, against blacks.
> 
> Just like a blind squirrel can sometimes find a nut, the witch hunt of the Left might stumble by luck over an ACTUAL witch, now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely even you realize how ridiculous this sounds right?
> 
> First you complained that the example I was using was from too long ago even thought the Tuskegee Airmen are a perfect example of black people being believed to not have what it takes to make a good military officer nor fighter pilot.  They accomplished what they did in a legally segregated military that was _*openly *_hostile to them.  Nothing says hostility more openly than being told that you can only be here if you live, eat, sleep and train with your own race - AWAY from all of the white soldiers.  They even were militarily punished for entering a club or facility for Officers only of which they were
> 
> _Smith didn’t fly quite like anybody else in school, though – at 200 lbs., he pushed pedals differently from his 130 lbs. instructor. At that time, all military planes were assigned to white pilots, so Smith flew “primary” planes – service aircraft – and served as a flight instructor for “primaries” at the Tuskegee Institute. Later, since he was too big for a P-40 or a P-51, he was made a bomber pilot. It was difficult to assemble a full crew, though; black pilots were not allowed to command white crews under any circumstances, even white crewmen at the rank of private.
> 
> 
> After spending time at Fort Knox, near Louisville, First Lieutenant Smith was transferred to Freeman Field in his home state of Indiana. As an officer, regulations said that Smith could enter any officers club, but black officers were barred from the club – along with the tennis court and swimming pool – at Freeman Field. A colonel informed them that they could use the facilities, but only before 1700 hours; in other words, only during hours when they’d be working anyway. “We booed him off the stage,” Smith recalls. He and the other black officers in the Air Corps were instructed to sign a new directive about the segregation of the officers clubs. Smith refused, along with 100 others, and they were confined to quarters. Three days later, an armed guard arrived; he and the other officers were sent to prison at Fort Leavenworth.
> 
> 
> However, Fort Leavenworth, also segregated, wasn’t prepared to handle the sudden arrival of 101 black prisoners, so they were shipped back to Freeman Field. (“This was one time when segregation was pretty good,” says Smith.) The black officers who had signed the directive pooled their money and brought in a defense team led by Thurgood Marshall, who won their release. A little over two years later, Truman would sign the order to de-segregate the military. It was not for more than fifty years, however, through the intervention of several congressmen (and a fire that destroyed a records office), that the officers’ service records would be formally cleared of the reprimand from the incident.
> 
> 
> Smith went on to earn a Masters degree in English.  West Side High School which was founded in Gary Indiana in 1968, could initially accommodate over 3,000 pupils, and was at the time, the largest high school in the state of Indiana. It was initially founded in order to integrate students within the Gary School System.  West Side is a compromised name which gave the general location of the school. However, some of the other names that were suggested for West Side were Paul Robeson, Martin Luther King, Malcom X Shabazz, and Nkhrumah, just to name a few. Since the school naming committee could not come to an agreement on another name, it was decided to keep the original name._​I then provide you with current racial cases that the EEOC has won and even that is still not good enough.  And those are just the cases won, that doesn't even include the bulk of the complaints filed which doesn't mean that racism or a violation didn't occur, it's oftentimes impossible to prove.
> 
> SCOTUS overturning the lower courts in the New Haven case had more to do with establishing precedence for the status quo than it did with resolving the issue. And the fact that you continue to believe that the only possible explanation for the skewed test results is that blacks are inferior to whites is telling especially since there are ways to try and find out what really happened including examining the test results themselves but that all was prohibited to everyone so I guess we'll never find out what really happened unless some how someone comes up with a mechanism to get tests unsealed.  Sort of reminds me of spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, gives you any excuse to accuse me of believing the reason for the lower scores are because blacks are inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> Justify that, or retract it.
Click to expand...


None one has to retract a damn thing. That's what you meant. But you see You have spent time arguing continuously about blacks being allowed into schools with lower SAT's, how unqualified bacs get jobs because of affirmative action so we all catch what you mean. Of course you are going to deny it, this is what you racists do.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that some of the cases are valid cases of racial discrimination, against blacks.
> 
> Just like a blind squirrel can sometimes find a nut, the witch hunt of the Left might stumble by luck over an ACTUAL witch, now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely even you realize how ridiculous this sounds right?
> 
> First you complained that the example I was using was from too long ago even thought the Tuskegee Airmen are a perfect example of black people being believed to not have what it takes to make a good military officer nor fighter pilot.  They accomplished what they did in a legally segregated military that was _*openly *_hostile to them.  Nothing says hostility more openly than being told that you can only be here if you live, eat, sleep and train with your own race - AWAY from all of the white soldiers.  They even were militarily punished for entering a club or facility for Officers only of which they were
> 
> _Smith didn’t fly quite like anybody else in school, though – at 200 lbs., he pushed pedals differently from his 130 lbs. instructor. At that time, all military planes were assigned to white pilots, so Smith flew “primary” planes – service aircraft – and served as a flight instructor for “primaries” at the Tuskegee Institute. Later, since he was too big for a P-40 or a P-51, he was made a bomber pilot. It was difficult to assemble a full crew, though; black pilots were not allowed to command white crews under any circumstances, even white crewmen at the rank of private.
> 
> 
> After spending time at Fort Knox, near Louisville, First Lieutenant Smith was transferred to Freeman Field in his home state of Indiana. As an officer, regulations said that Smith could enter any officers club, but black officers were barred from the club – along with the tennis court and swimming pool – at Freeman Field. A colonel informed them that they could use the facilities, but only before 1700 hours; in other words, only during hours when they’d be working anyway. “We booed him off the stage,” Smith recalls. He and the other black officers in the Air Corps were instructed to sign a new directive about the segregation of the officers clubs. Smith refused, along with 100 others, and they were confined to quarters. Three days later, an armed guard arrived; he and the other officers were sent to prison at Fort Leavenworth.
> 
> 
> However, Fort Leavenworth, also segregated, wasn’t prepared to handle the sudden arrival of 101 black prisoners, so they were shipped back to Freeman Field. (“This was one time when segregation was pretty good,” says Smith.) The black officers who had signed the directive pooled their money and brought in a defense team led by Thurgood Marshall, who won their release. A little over two years later, Truman would sign the order to de-segregate the military. It was not for more than fifty years, however, through the intervention of several congressmen (and a fire that destroyed a records office), that the officers’ service records would be formally cleared of the reprimand from the incident.
> 
> 
> Smith went on to earn a Masters degree in English.  West Side High School which was founded in Gary Indiana in 1968, could initially accommodate over 3,000 pupils, and was at the time, the largest high school in the state of Indiana. It was initially founded in order to integrate students within the Gary School System.  West Side is a compromised name which gave the general location of the school. However, some of the other names that were suggested for West Side were Paul Robeson, Martin Luther King, Malcom X Shabazz, and Nkhrumah, just to name a few. Since the school naming committee could not come to an agreement on another name, it was decided to keep the original name._​I then provide you with current racial cases that the EEOC has won and even that is still not good enough.  And those are just the cases won, that doesn't even include the bulk of the complaints filed which doesn't mean that racism or a violation didn't occur, it's oftentimes impossible to prove.
> 
> SCOTUS overturning the lower courts in the New Haven case had more to do with establishing precedence for the status quo than it did with resolving the issue. And the fact that you continue to believe that the only possible explanation for the skewed test results is that blacks are inferior to whites is telling especially since there are ways to try and find out what really happened including examining the test results themselves but that all was prohibited to everyone so I guess we'll never find out what really happened unless some how someone comes up with a mechanism to get tests unsealed.  Sort of reminds me of spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, gives you any excuse to accuse me of believing the reason for the lower scores are because blacks are inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> Justify that, or retract it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None one has to retract a damn thing. That's what you meant. But you see You have spent time arguing continuously about blacks being allowed into schools with lower SAT's, how unqualified bacs get jobs because of affirmative action so we all catch what you mean. Of course you are going to deny it, this is what you racists do.
Click to expand...



You disagreed, but did not support his accusation in any way.


Typical for you.


My demand stands, support that accusation, or retract it.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> And it was a fail on your part.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.
> 
> So again you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.
> 
> 
> There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.
> 
> 
> And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.
> ...
> You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, your claim that you showed "proof" at other times and other places, does not mean that in this thread at this time, that all you did was site John Lewis as an Authority.
> 
> 
> That's a logical fallacy.
Click to expand...


What it actually is, is a paraphrase of a quote. And since your punk ass hasn't show when racism ended, then your entire argument is a logical fallacy.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that some of the cases are valid cases of racial discrimination, against blacks.
> 
> Just like a blind squirrel can sometimes find a nut, the witch hunt of the Left might stumble by luck over an ACTUAL witch, now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely even you realize how ridiculous this sounds right?
> 
> First you complained that the example I was using was from too long ago even thought the Tuskegee Airmen are a perfect example of black people being believed to not have what it takes to make a good military officer nor fighter pilot.  They accomplished what they did in a legally segregated military that was _*openly *_hostile to them.  Nothing says hostility more openly than being told that you can only be here if you live, eat, sleep and train with your own race - AWAY from all of the white soldiers.  They even were militarily punished for entering a club or facility for Officers only of which they were
> 
> _Smith didn’t fly quite like anybody else in school, though – at 200 lbs., he pushed pedals differently from his 130 lbs. instructor. At that time, all military planes were assigned to white pilots, so Smith flew “primary” planes – service aircraft – and served as a flight instructor for “primaries” at the Tuskegee Institute. Later, since he was too big for a P-40 or a P-51, he was made a bomber pilot. It was difficult to assemble a full crew, though; black pilots were not allowed to command white crews under any circumstances, even white crewmen at the rank of private.
> 
> 
> After spending time at Fort Knox, near Louisville, First Lieutenant Smith was transferred to Freeman Field in his home state of Indiana. As an officer, regulations said that Smith could enter any officers club, but black officers were barred from the club – along with the tennis court and swimming pool – at Freeman Field. A colonel informed them that they could use the facilities, but only before 1700 hours; in other words, only during hours when they’d be working anyway. “We booed him off the stage,” Smith recalls. He and the other black officers in the Air Corps were instructed to sign a new directive about the segregation of the officers clubs. Smith refused, along with 100 others, and they were confined to quarters. Three days later, an armed guard arrived; he and the other officers were sent to prison at Fort Leavenworth.
> 
> 
> However, Fort Leavenworth, also segregated, wasn’t prepared to handle the sudden arrival of 101 black prisoners, so they were shipped back to Freeman Field. (“This was one time when segregation was pretty good,” says Smith.) The black officers who had signed the directive pooled their money and brought in a defense team led by Thurgood Marshall, who won their release. A little over two years later, Truman would sign the order to de-segregate the military. It was not for more than fifty years, however, through the intervention of several congressmen (and a fire that destroyed a records office), that the officers’ service records would be formally cleared of the reprimand from the incident.
> 
> 
> Smith went on to earn a Masters degree in English.  West Side High School which was founded in Gary Indiana in 1968, could initially accommodate over 3,000 pupils, and was at the time, the largest high school in the state of Indiana. It was initially founded in order to integrate students within the Gary School System.  West Side is a compromised name which gave the general location of the school. However, some of the other names that were suggested for West Side were Paul Robeson, Martin Luther King, Malcom X Shabazz, and Nkhrumah, just to name a few. Since the school naming committee could not come to an agreement on another name, it was decided to keep the original name._​I then provide you with current racial cases that the EEOC has won and even that is still not good enough.  And those are just the cases won, that doesn't even include the bulk of the complaints filed which doesn't mean that racism or a violation didn't occur, it's oftentimes impossible to prove.
> 
> SCOTUS overturning the lower courts in the New Haven case had more to do with establishing precedence for the status quo than it did with resolving the issue. And the fact that you continue to believe that the only possible explanation for the skewed test results is that blacks are inferior to whites is telling especially since there are ways to try and find out what really happened including examining the test results themselves but that all was prohibited to everyone so I guess we'll never find out what really happened unless some how someone comes up with a mechanism to get tests unsealed.  Sort of reminds me of spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, gives you any excuse to accuse me of believing the reason for the lower scores are because blacks are inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> Justify that, or retract it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None one has to retract a damn thing. That's what you meant. But you see You have spent time arguing continuously about blacks being allowed into schools with lower SAT's, how unqualified bacs get jobs because of affirmative action so we all catch what you mean. Of course you are going to deny it, this is what you racists do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagreed, but did not support his accusation in any way.
> 
> 
> Typical for you.
> 
> 
> My demand stands, support that accusation, or retract it.
Click to expand...


Prove this or shut the fuck up:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets a month, or no one gets a month.
> 
> 
> Equal treatment for all.
> 
> 
> No special rules based on skin color.
Click to expand...


Whites have 8 months. Whites have had special rules for 241 years based on skin color.

Now stop whining.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu call the people you are "Debating" "extremely stupid white dumbfucks"
> and than act like it there is something wrong with them, that they get angry with your asshole self.
> 
> FUCK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to justify calling someone a racial slur simply because they're angry?
> 
> People who are not racists do not use the N-word not matter how angry they are.  Racists on the other hand generally need no provocation at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even back in the day when the n-word was used like candy, there were many people who knew at that time it was derogatory and never used the term.  Those types of people were the ones that were abolitionists, fought against the southern traitors, marched for civil rights, and march with BLM.  They are the ones the white nationalists/supremacists call SJWs, progressives, and liberals.  There is no doubt that anyone that uses the n-word as a derogatory term, even if they are “angry”, is not a decent person, nor are they worth the waste of piss if they were on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a troll, and the one not worth putting out, if on fire.
Click to expand...


You are the troll here son.


----------



## IM2

*James Jackson's Motive In Horrific Crime Was To Save White Women*


----------



## IM2

*Passive-Aggressive Racism In America  *


This is Correll and everyone other white racist here with the exception of the most overt ones.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you did was an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> And it was a fail on your part.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.
> 
> So again you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.
> 
> 
> There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.
> 
> 
> And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.
> ...
> You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, your claim that you showed "proof" at other times and other places, does not mean that in this thread at this time, that all you did was site John Lewis as an Authority.
> 
> 
> That's a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it actually is, is a paraphrase of a quote. And since your punk ass hasn't show when racism ended, then your entire argument is a logical fallacy.
Click to expand...



1. It's a logical fallacy, Appeal to Authority

2. Nothing of my argument is based on anything like racism ending. So you're bat shit crazy.


----------



## IM2

IM2 said:


> *Passive-Aggressive Racism In America  *





Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, idiot for an appeal to authority to be a logical fallacy it must be done with no supporting evidence. You make claims frequently with no supporting evidence. But in this situation there has been ample supporting evidence shown to you that racism is still a problem and we indeed have a long way to go to end it.
> 
> So again you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.
> 
> 
> There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.
> 
> 
> And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.
> ...
> You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, your claim that you showed "proof" at other times and other places, does not mean that in this thread at this time, that all you did was site John Lewis as an Authority.
> 
> 
> That's a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it actually is, is a paraphrase of a quote. And since your punk ass hasn't show when racism ended, then your entire argument is a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's a logical fallacy, Appeal to Authority
> 
> 2. Nothing of my argument is based on anything like racism ending. So you're bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...


You're lying again Correll.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
Click to expand...

Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.

Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".

Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.

Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.

It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.

The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.

If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.

Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.

Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets a month, or no one gets a month.
> 
> 
> Equal treatment for all.
> 
> 
> No special rules based on skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have 8 months. Whites have had special rules for 241 years based on skin color.
> 
> Now stop whining.
Click to expand...

Corr, it's ok, we let them have their Black Month and awards... otherwise, can you imagine how much MORE butthurt they'd all be? Think Ferguson with extra butthurt.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's it called when blacks celebrate their own color with black music awards and black history month...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest and every month but February.
> 
> Stop crying.
> 
> You see Dumbo McGee, our ethnic heritage was taken from us by your long dead ancestors during slavery, Therefore we were all left as black because of what whites have done. So your ancestors did this and now your bitch ass is crying about how it's racist because whites get to celebrate their true ethnic heritage.
> 
> My goodness! You are a dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> St Patrick's Day is about nationality. If it was about race they'd call it Honky Day. Anyone can celebrate it. Oktoberfest is a German festival. And everyone can celebrate it.
> Black history month is a politically motivated celebration and reminder of slavery, nothing more. It's only intended purpose is to piss blacks off at the White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black history month is celebrated, because of a multi generational practice of omitting black people from American history as we know it.
> 
> As ignorant as you are, even you should know that after the Atlantic Slave trade and 100 years of Jim Crow, that there are unknown stories about the contributions of Black Americans, that have not seen mainstream recognition,  just as there is likely unknown history about other minorities.
> 
> The history of America, as it is taught in the general curriculum in American Schools is predominately Eurocentric.
> 
> There is also an Asian Heritage Month, A Hispanic Heritage Month, and a Native Indian month.
> 
> Why is it such an issue for there to be  Black History Month?
> 
> Truthfully, I sincerely wish that there was a White History Month..just to put a collective pacifier in the mouths of what must be millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point shouldn't be Whites need a history month. The point should be no race deserves a month because this is simply Institutional Racism, favorable treatment for one race over all others. Why don't we have an Asian History Month? Why do blacks get special treatment? Because 95% of them vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets a month, or no one gets a month.
> 
> 
> Equal treatment for all.
> 
> 
> No special rules based on skin color.
Click to expand...

If do get a month, then it should be called American history month.  Every child should be able to pick their American heroe to write about, and not be forced to write about one they don't relate to whether they are black white or what ever.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Passive-Aggressive Racism In America  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have supporting evidence, you don't need the Authority.
> 
> 
> There was NOTHING in your post, that was supporting evidence.
> 
> 
> And I've seen what you consider evidence. It is shit that given circular reasoning a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.
> ...
> You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, your claim that you showed "proof" at other times and other places, does not mean that in this thread at this time, that all you did was site John Lewis as an Authority.
> 
> 
> That's a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it actually is, is a paraphrase of a quote. And since your punk ass hasn't show when racism ended, then your entire argument is a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's a logical fallacy, Appeal to Authority
> 
> 2. Nothing of my argument is based on anything like racism ending. So you're bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying again Correll.
Click to expand...



Nope. you are the liar here and you know it.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Passive-Aggressive Racism In America  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, I have consistently provided proof. For my argument to have been a logical fallacy, I would have had to make that appeal to authority wiithut ever showing proof.
> ...
> You have no proof of this, therefore your entire argument is fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, your claim that you showed "proof" at other times and other places, does not mean that in this thread at this time, that all you did was site John Lewis as an Authority.
> 
> 
> That's a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it actually is, is a paraphrase of a quote. And since your punk ass hasn't show when racism ended, then your entire argument is a logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's a logical fallacy, Appeal to Authority
> 
> 2. Nothing of my argument is based on anything like racism ending. So you're bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying again Correll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. you are the liar here and you know it.
Click to expand...


LOL!


----------



## IM2

*Black CHL Holder Was Close To Becoming A # After Being Stopped By Police  *


----------



## IM2

*Off Duty Black St Louis Cop Shot By Caucasian Male Cop Due To Having Fear For His Life*


----------



## IM2

*4 Black Parole Officers Attempting To Serve Warrants Held At Gunpoint By Cops  *


----------



## IM2

*Black Banker Endured 8 Days In Psych Ward For Informing NYPD She Owns A BMW*


----------



## IM2

*White Woman Racial Profiling Black Dr Student Cause Cops To Beat Him For Stealing His Own Car  *


----------



## IM2

*Woman Arrested After Threatening To Kill A Black Man For Asking Her A Question*


----------



## IM2

*White New York EMT Charged After Lying About Attack By Black Thugs*


----------



## IM2

Race Soldier Charged After Claiming An Imaginary Black Man Shot Her


----------



## IM2

*Cop's Wife Arrested After Faking Home Robbery & Blaming #BlackLivesMatter For The Crime  *


----------



## IM2

*West Virginia Mayor & Official Lose Jobs Over "Ape In Heels" Post Referring To Michelle Obama  *


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> *West Virginia Mayor & Official Lose Jobs Over "Ape In Heels" Post Referring To Michelle Obama  *



Hello, IM2. Since you brought her up, I have a question for you regarding some or many American citizen's perceptions of former First Lady Mrs. Michelle 'GIRL POWER' Obama.











Peace.


----------



## IM2

*Florida Man Ordered To Keep BBQ Smoke On Property By County Officals  *


Rasmussen is not the only poll. 1500 white people do not constitute the majority of Americans. This is another racist troll thread created by these white bastards. And this is evidence of how much more racist whites are than ANYONE else in America.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> *West Virginia Mayor & Official Lose Jobs Over "Ape In Heels" Post Referring To Michelle Obama  *


Wow....you're able to use Google.
Amazing that a black person can do that.

Good for you!!!


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say "WHITES" won't stop being racist.  As if ALL whites are racist and as if that justifies blacks being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your victim mentality and losers like you will hold you back and help prolong any racial inequalities that still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> While LeBron James, Tyler Perry and millions of other blacks enjoy and prosper, you will CHOOSE to cling to your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad NONE of my BLACK friends are as stupid and racist as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
Click to expand...

IM2, are you still looking for that free payday from the whites ?? Get over it brother.


----------



## Slimdugger99

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
Click to expand...


Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> The lefty in question was very rude, and received rudeness in return.


No, being rude is one thing and intentionally picking a fight is another but neither justify using a racial slur.  *ONLY* racists do that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Nothing I said, gives you any excuse to accuse me of believing the reason for the lower scores are because blacks are inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> Justify that, or retract it.


You understand inference right?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> IM2, are you still looking for that free payday from the whites ?? Get over it brother.


You do realize that not all legal action is about money right?  People file lawsuits to change discriminatory policy, to seek recompense for harm that others have inflicted which isn't always monetary.

One the questions that the courts ask is "how were you treated differently than similarly situation individuals"?  We could go on about that all day before we even get to the topic of reparations which I see as highly unlikely because that would essentially destroy the whole racist foundation on which the U.S.'s past was built.  To pay reparations would mean that they would have to formally and legally admit that the legalized and institutional racism of the United States of America was not only wrong but that it caused quantifiable and tangible "damages" that need to be paid in order to try to compensate for harm that cannot be undone.  

I just don't see that ever happening.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant find any of my opinion to be racist because none were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually you have made many. You see I don't play the game of prove it when people call me racist and never show proof. Or when I ask to be shown that racism is over and no one answers  but keeps talking about how it's a thing of the past. Kinda like what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can read racism from your posts, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't read what's not there. Your claim of racism like the rest of the white racists is bogus. Racism is not pointing out white racism. If that is what you think, then you are the racist because all you want is to be racist with no opposition.
Click to expand...

Whoever "thanked" your post is as clueless as you


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> *Passive-Aggressive Racism In America  *
> 
> 
> This is Correll and everyone other white racist here with the exception of the most overt ones.


Thank you for posting this video.  I've used the term passive-aggressive to describe the behavior of specific individuals in my environment but I've never thought to extend it to racism.  Sometimes it's kind of hard to know what exactly they're freaking out on because I'm a triple minority with an additional attribute that can always be used to allegedly quantify me as a "threat".


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Wow....you're able to use Google.
> Amazing that a black person can do that.


Is your wife American?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Slimdugger99 said:


> In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning. They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.


I just wanted to reiterate this portion of your comment.  Thank you.


----------



## Snouter

When did colleges prohibit Blacks from being admitted to college if they had the proper academic record and financial resources?  Harvard University admitted American Indians back in the 1600's to see if they could learn stuff.  Did not work out too well as a result of DNA but one or two graduated.  Howard University on the other hand was set up after the Civil War specifically for Blacks.


----------



## beagle9

Slimdugger99 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....you're able to use Google.
> Amazing that a black person can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your wife American?
Click to expand...

Most people born in Alabama are.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning. They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to reiterate this portion of your comment.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

What if white people had a college that was called in this year of 2018 " an historically white college", and it had a prodominantly white staff and students, but of course did note that they never refused a black person from attending the school ??  Would that be ok ??  Nope, the blacks in some groups would raise T total hell to no end about it, and would constantly be looking for anything they could in order to break it down or destroy it. Double standards are becoming a huge thing going on these days, and it just continues keeping the fuel pumping into the fires of racism forever and ever.

If people truly want a race blind society, then let's see one. Meh, to many racist on both sides to ever see it in it's truest form.

One's skin color being most important to so many in all of this stuff, has become a travesty that is over shadowing the true character in ones make up.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Snouter said:


> When did colleges prohibit Blacks from being admitted to college if they had the proper academic record and financial resources?



BROWN V. BOARD: Timeline of School Integration in the U.S.​
*1849* The Massachusetts Supreme Court rules that segregated schools are permissible under the state's constitution. _(Roberts v. City of Boston)_ The U.S. Supreme Court will later use this case to support the "separate but equal" doctrine.

*1857* With the _Dred Scott_ decision, the Supreme Court upholds the denial of citizenship to African Americans and rules that descendants of slaves are "so far inferior that they had no rights which the white man was bound to respect."

*1861* Southern states secede from the Union. The Civil War begins.

*1863* President Lincoln issues the Emancipation Proclamation, freeing slaves in Southern states. Because the Civil War is ongoing, the Proclamation has little practical effect.

*1865* The Civil War ends; the Thirteenth Amendment is enacted to abolish slavery.

*1868* The Fourteenth Amendment is ratified, guaranteeing "equal protection under the law"; citizenship is extended to African Americans.

*1875* Congress passes the Civil Rights Act of 1875, which bans racial discrimination in public accommodations.

*1883* The Supreme Court strikes down the Civil Rights Act of 1875 finding that discrimination by individuals or private businesses is constitutional.

*1890* Louisiana passes the first Jim Crow law requiring separate accommodations for Whites and Blacks.

*1896* The Supreme Court authorizes segregation in _Plessy v. Ferguson,_ finding Louisiana's "separate but equal" law constitutional. The ruling, built on notions of white supremacy and black inferiority, provides legal justification for Jim Crow laws in southern states.

*1899* The Supreme Court allows a state to levy taxes on black and white citizens alike while providing a public school for white children only. _(Cumming v. Richmond (Ga.) County Board of Education)_

*1908* The Supreme Court upholds a state's authority to require a private college to operate on a segregated basis despite the wishes of the school. _(Berea College v. Kentucky)_

*1927* The Supreme Court finds that states possess the right to define a Chinese student as non-white for the purpose of segregating public schools. _(Gong Lum v. Rice)_

*1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_

*1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)_

*1940* 30% of Americans — 40% of Northerners and 2% of Southerners — believe that Whites and Blacks should attend the same schools.

A federal court requires equal salaries for African American and white teachers. _(Alston v. School Board of City of Norfolk)_

*1947* In a precursor to the _Brown_ case, a federal appeals court strikes down segregated schooling for Mexican American and white students. _(Westminster School Dist. v. Mendez)_ The verdict prompts California Governor Earl Warren to repeal a state law calling for segregation of Native American and Asian American students.

*1948* Arkansas desegregates its state university.

The Supreme Court orders the admission of a black student to the University of Oklahoma School of Law, a white school, because there is no law school for Blacks. _(Sipuel v. Board of Regents of the University of Oklahoma)_

*1950* The Supreme Court rejects Texas' plan to create a new law school for black students rather than admit an African American to the state's whites-only law school. _(Sweatt v. Painter)_

The Supreme Court rules that learning in law school "cannot be effective in isolation from the individuals and institutions with which the law interacts." The decision stops short of overturning _Plessy._

The Supreme Court holds that the policy of isolating a black student from his peers within a white law school is unconstitutional. _(McLaurin v. Oklahoma State Regents for Higher Education)_

Barbara Johns, a 16-year-old junior at Robert R. Moton High School in Farmville, Va., organizes and leads 450 students in an anti-school segregation strike.

*1952* The Supreme Court hears oral arguments in _Brown v. Board of Education_. Thurgood Marshall, who will later become the first African American justice on the Supreme Court, is the lead counsel for the black school children.

*1953* Earl Warren is appointed Chief Justice of the Supreme Court.

The Supreme Court hears the second round of arguments in _Brown v. Board of Education of Topeka._

*1954* In a unanimous opinion, the Supreme Court in _Brown v. Board of Education_ overturns _Plessy_ and declares that separate schools are "inherently unequal." The Court delays deciding on how to implement the decision and asks for another round of arguments.

The Court rules that the federal government is under the same duty as the states and must desegregate the Washington, D.C., schools. _(Bolling v. Sharpe)_

*1955* In _Brown II,_ the Supreme Court orders the lower federal courts to require desegregation "with all deliberate speed."

*1955* Between 1955 and 1960, federal judges will hold more than 200 school desegregation hearings.

*1956* 49% of Americans — 61% of Northerners and 15% of Southerners — believe that Whites and Blacks should attend the same schools.

Tennessee Governor Frank Clement calls in the National Guard after white mobs attempt to block the desegregation of a high school.

Under court order, the University of Alabama admits Autherine Lucy, its first African American student. White students and residents riot. Lucy is suspended and later expelled for criticizing the university.

The Virginia legislature calls for "massive resistance" to school desegregation and pledges to close schools under desegregation orders.

*1957* More than 1,000 paratroopers from the 101st Airborne Division and a federalized Arkansas National Guard protect nine black students integrating Central High School in Little Rock, Ark.

*1958* The Supreme Court rules that fear of social unrest or violence, whether real or constructed by those wishing to oppose integration, does not excuse state governments from complying with _Brown. (Cooper v. Aaron)_

10,000 young people march in Washington, D.C., in support of integration.

*1959* 25,000 young people march in Washington, D.C., in support of integration.

Prince Edward County, Va., officials close their public schools rather than integrate them. White students attend private academies; black students do not head back to class until 1963, when the Ford Foundation funds private black schools. The Supreme Court orders the county to reopen its schools on a desegregated basis in 1964.

*1960* In New Orleans, federal marshals shielded Ruby Bridges, Gail St. Etienne, Leona Tate and Tessie Prevost from angry crowds as they enrolled in school. 

*1961* A federal district court orders the University of Georgia to admit African American students Hamilton Holmes and Charlayne Hunter. After a riot on campus, the two are suspended. A court later reinstates them.

*1962* A federal appeals court orders the University of Mississippi to admit James Meredith, an African American student. Upon his arival, a mob of more than 2,000 white people riots.

*1963* 62% of Americans — 73% of Northerners and 31% of Southerners — believe Blacks and Whites should attend the same schools.

Two African American students, Vivian Malone and James A. Hood, successfully register at the University of Alabama despite George Wallace's "stand in the schoolhouse door" — but only after President Kennedy federalizes the Alabama National Guard.

For the first time, a small number of black students in Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana and Mississippi attend public elementary and secondary schools with white students.

*1964* The Civil Rights Act of 1964 is adopted. Title IV of the Act authorizes the federal government to file school desegregation cases. Title VI of the Act prohibits discrimination in programs and activities, including schools, receiving federal financial assistance.

The Rev. Bruce Klunder is killed protesting the construction of a new segregated school in Cleveland, Ohio.

*1968* The Supreme Court orders states to dismantle segregated school systems "root and branch." The Court identifies five factors — facilities, staff, faculty, extracurricular activities and transportation — to be used to gauge a school system's compliance with the mandate of _Brown. (Green v. County School Board of New Kent County)_

In a private note to Justice Brennan, Justice Warren writes: "When this opinion is handed down, the traffic light will have changed from _Brown_ to _Green._ Amen!"

*1969* The Supreme Court declares the "all deliberate speed" standard is no longer constitutionally permissible and orders the immediate desegregation of Mississippi schools. _(Alexander v. Holmes County Board of Education)_

*1971* The Court approves busing, magnet schools, compensatory education and other tools as appropriate remedies to overcome the role of residential segregation in perpetuating racially segregated schools. _(Swann v. Charlotte-Mecklenberg Board of Education)_

*1972* The Supreme Court refuses to allow public school systems to avoid desegregation by creating new, mostly or all-white "splinter districts." _(Wright v. Council of the City of Emporia; United States v. Scotland Neck City Board of Education)_

_Brown's_ legacy extends to gender. Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972 is passed prohibiting sex discrimination in any educational program that receives federal financial assistance.

*1973* Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act is passed prohibiting schools from discriminating against students with mental or physical impairments.

The Supreme Court rules that states cannot provide textbooks to racially segregated private schools to avoid integration mandates. _(Norwood v. Harrison)_

The Supreme Court finds that the Denver school board intentionally segregated Mexican American and black students from white students. _(Keyes v. Denver School District No. 1)_ The Court distinguishes between state-mandated segregation _(de jure)_ and segregation that is the result of private choices _(de facto)._ The latter form of segregation, the Court rules, is not unconstitutional

The Supreme Court rules that education is not a "fundamental right" and that the Constitution does not require equal education expenditures within a state. _(San Antonio Independent School District v. Rodriguez)_ The ruling has the effect of locking minority and poor children who live in low-income areas into inferior schools.

*1974* The Supreme Court blocks metropolitan-wide desegregation plans as a means to desegregate urban schools with high minority populations. _(Milliken v. Bradley)_ As a result, _Brown_ will not have a substantial impact on many racially isolated urban districts.

Non-English-speaking Chinese students file suit against the San Francisco Unified School District for failing to provide instruction to those with limited English proficiency. The Supreme Court rules that the failure to do so violates Title VI's prohibition of national origin, race or color discrimination in school districts receiving federal funds. _(Lau v. Nichols)_

*1978* A fractured Supreme Court declares the affirmative action admissions program for the University of California Davis Medical School unconstitutional because it set aside a specific number of seats for black and Latino students. The Court rules that race can be a factor in university admissions, but it cannot be the deciding factor. _(Regents of the University of California v. Bakke)_

*1982* The Supreme Court rejects tax exemptions for private religious schools that discriminate. _(Bob Jones University v. U.S.; Goldboro Christian Schools v. U.S.)_

*1986* For the first time, a federal court finds that once a school district meets the _Green_ factors, it can be released from its desegregation plan and returned to local control. _(Riddick v. School Board of the City of Norfolk, Virginia)_

*1988* School integration reaches its all-time high; almost 45% of black students in the United States are attending majority-white schools.

*1991* Emphasizing that court orders are not intended "to operate in perpetuity," the Supreme Court makes it easier for formerly segregated school systems to fulfill their obligations under desegregation decrees. _(Board of Education of Oklahoma City v. Dowell)_ After being released from a court order, the Oklahoma City school system abandons its desegregation efforts and returns to neighborhood schools.

*1992* The Supreme Court further speeds the end of desegregation cases, ruling that school systems can fulfill their obligations in an incremental fashion. _(Freeman v. Pitts)_

The Supreme Court rules that the adoption of race-neutral measures does not, by itself, fulfill the Constitutional obligation to desegregate colleges and universities that were segregated by law. _(United States v. Fordice)_

*1995* The Supreme Court sets a new goal for desegregation plans: the return of schools to local control. It emphasizes again that judicial remedies were intended to be "limited in time and extent." _(Missouri v. Jenkins)_

*1996* A federal appeals court prohibits the use of race in college and university admissions, ending affirmative action in Louisiana, Texas and Mississippi. _(Hopwood v. Texas)_

*2001* White parents in Charlotte, N.C., schools successfully seek an end to the desegregation process and a bar to the use of race in making student assignments.

*2002* A report from Harvard's Civil Rights Project concludes that America's schools are resegregating.

*2003* The Supreme Court upholds diversity as a rationale for affirmative action programs in higher education admissions, but concludes that point systems are not appropriate. _(Grutter v. Bollinger; Gratz v. Bollinger)_

A federal district court case affirms the value of racial diversity and race-conscious student assignment plans in K-12 education. _(Lynn v. Comfort)_

A study by Harvard's Civil Rights Project finds that schools were more segregated in 2000 than in 1970 when busing for desegregation began.

*2004* The nation marks the 50th anniversary of _Brown v. Board of Education._

*2007* In _Parents Involved_, the Supreme Court finds voluntary school integration plans unconstitutional, paving the way for contemporary school segregation to escalate.

The nation marks the 50th anniversary of the Little Rock Nine.​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> Most people born in Alabama are.


You mentioned Somalia in one of your posts?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> One's skin color being most important to so many in all of this stuff, has become a travesty that is over shadowing the true character in ones make up.


in the U.S. it's not merely the color of one's skin color, it's what that color represents.  This is from my post below regarding the timeline for the integration of schools in the U.S.

*1857* With the _Dred Scott_ decision, the Supreme Court upholds the denial of citizenship to African Americans and *rules that descendants of slaves are "so far inferior that they had no rights which the white man was bound to respect*."​
A supreme court justice wrote this thereby making it the law of the land.  Too many in this country still hold on to this belief.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people born in Alabama are.
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned Somalia in one of your posts?
Click to expand...

My wife's sister married a Somali pilot. He was in the US for flight training.....back when they had an air force.


----------



## Snouter

NewsVine_Mariyam, you posted a vague timeline of conflating topics that do not address the actual issue.  Can you cite any instance in American history when Blacks who had the grades and financial resources were denied entrance into college?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Snouter said:


> Can you cite any instance in American history when Blacks who had the grades and financial resources were denied entrance into college


There is nothing "vague" about the list - it details as the title indicates the path of legal desegregation (integration) of the U.S. school systems.  There are several cases taken directly from the list.  The first two involve law students who weren't allowed to attend law school until the Court ordered the school to admit them

*1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_

*1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)_​
Here are two more

*1961* A federal district court orders the University of Georgia to admit African American students Hamilton Holmes and Charlayne Hunter. After a riot on campus, the two are suspended. A court later reinstates them.

*1962* A federal appeals court orders the University of Mississippi to admit James Meredith, an African American student. Upon his arrival, a mob of more than 2,000 white people riots.​


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "All whites are are racist" is not the same as saying "All whites hate black people" All whites don't hate black ppl. But all whites are racist.
> 
> Look even white people who fight against racism, write books on racism and do lectures admit to them having racist thoughts.
> 
> Guys like Tim Wise shared an experience about when he got on a plane and for the first time ever he saw two black pilots flying the thing and his thought was "O. Shit. Can these blk guys fly this plane ?"
> 
> Now he caught the thought and then realized that those blk guys were more than likely the best pilots in the whole crew, they would have had to be to get the job. Can you imagine two blk men rolling up for pilot school ? You know they were tested and tested and must have aced every test thrown at them and even as qualified pilots they're probably the most watched, assessed pilots there. But that's not the point, under pressure, his first thought was to go there. And this despite all the books he's written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the lectures he does.
> 
> 
> But he is a white supremacist. All people raised in a society where racism has been n is so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> You saying that some black people IM2 or even me have a victim mindset is as stupid as saying people who put on a seat-belt in car or buy insurance or boxer who is training for a big fight, that they have a victim mindset.
> 
> To tell my young son he can be anything he wants to be, if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Racism Is War
> 
> So by me discussing those war tactics that whites employ on black people he can steel himself against the headwinds in his way.
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism.
> 
> The question is, how have you felt about blacks being your bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors, or in-laws for that matter?
> 
> The black people you pointed out are from the worlds of entertainment or sports, which, important though they may be, are hardly like the industries in which most people find themselves.
> 
> You see when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't. You either can hit a three pointer regular or you can't. You either can make people laugh or you can't. It's pretty objective.
> 
> But in the workplace ? White ppls networks win. Will this person “fit in” with the company? Do they have “enough” experience?
> 
> All of these evaluations are judgment calls and the kind of judgment call that are often 100% white supremacist.
> O. No you didn't (lol) You didn't use the black friends card...did you ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, are you still looking for that free payday from the whites ?? Get over it brother.
Click to expand...


I've done quite fine thank you. But whites owe us money. Your asses got free paydays from us for all but the last 53 years by written law. Now be quiet.


----------



## IM2

Snouter said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam, you posted a vague timeline of conflating topics that do not address the actual issue.  Can you cite any instance in American history when Blacks who had the grades and financial resources were denied entrance into college?



Are you crazy?  You really asked this question?


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, are you still looking for that free payday from the whites ?? Get over it brother.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that not all legal action is about money right?  People file lawsuits to change discriminatory policy, to seek recompense for harm that others have inflicted which isn't always monetary.
> 
> One the questions that the courts ask is "how were you treated differently than similarly situation individuals"?  We could go on about that all day before we even get to the topic of reparations which I see as highly unlikely because that would essentially destroy the whole racist foundation on which the U.S.'s past was built.  To pay reparations would mean that they would have to formally and legally admit that the legalized and institutional racism of the United States of America was not only wrong but that it caused quantifiable and tangible "damages" that need to be paid in order to try to compensate for harm that cannot be undone.
> 
> I just don't see that ever happening.
Click to expand...


Neither do I and that's why white America as we know it will be destroyed. Whites here don't seem to understand the concept and the power of spiritual law. They will.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
Click to expand...


Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning. They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to reiterate this portion of your comment.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if white people had a college that was called in this year of 2018 " an historically white college", and it had a prodominantly white staff and students, but of course did note that they never refused a black person from attending the school ??  Would that be ok ??  Nope, the blacks in some groups would raise T total hell to no end about it, and would constantly be looking for anything they could in order to break it down or destroy it. Double standards are becoming a huge thing going on these days, and it just continues keeping the fuel pumping into the fires of racism forever and ever.
> 
> If people truly want a race blind society, then let's see one. Meh, to many racist on both sides to ever see it in it's truest form.
> 
> One's skin color being most important to so many in all of this stuff, has become a travesty that is over shadowing the true character in ones make up.
Click to expand...


Almost every university in this nation is a historically white college. You are just that damn stupid to actually make this claim. So what, do we have  do call Yale a historically white university since that's what it was until laws were enforced? There s no double standard. Are you that damn stupid? It is this kind of ignorance, race baiting and refusal to admit reality by whites like you that keeps racism alive. It's a choice whites like  you make, not anything done by non whites. Donald Trump is the 45th President. Are you so stupid to have to hear that Trump is the 44th white president to  know there have been white presidents? I don't think so. You are arguing a race baited strawman that needs to be shut down.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had black supervisors in some of the companies I worked for. Never a problem. We worked well together and race was never an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked with white people too. But that doesn't mean racism is not a problem. You don't discuss race at work idiot. Unless it's a BFOQ. Yes I used an insult because quite frankly you are a insulting person. All you do is make excuses trying to tell me blacks here who what we see and have experienced is not so because you are white and it doesn't happen to you. Turn black, then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting person? Lol. I never said what blacks do or do not experience. You seem to think everything you experience is relevant, but what white people experience is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer lady. All your posts amount to is what about me I'm white. You've not experienced what we have. I'm sure you've not lived in flowery beds of ease, but you have not experienced what we have. You are here talking about how you had back supervisors and how race was never an issue on the job. Race is not supposed to be an issue on the job. You don't know how they felt, you don't know what they've been through. I'm here in a forum full of racists and you want me to be concerned with the experiences of people who think I'm an ape and who think they get to make endless racist opinions about our culture like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, are you still looking for that free payday from the whites ?? Get over it brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done quite fine thank you. But whites owe us money. Your asses got free paydays from us for all but the last 53 years by written law. Now be quiet.
Click to expand...


>>>
~S~


----------



## Snouter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> *1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_



Why didn't he apply to HOWARD which was set up almost a 100 years prior to cater to Blacks?  They would have loved a dude who graduated from a WHITE college like Amherst!  My guess is since he could not pay for it they were not interested.



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> *1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)[_



*The State of Missouri had offered to pay for Gaines's tuition at an adjacent state's law school, which he turned down.  * 



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Here are two more



Actually those two instances are Rosa Park type set ups and total bullshit, but okay let's see what else you got to prove Black were denied education (from Whites).

The 1961 and 1962 incidents were also probably Rosa Park type setups.  So is that it?  Are 4 lawsuits the reason Blacks are so uneducated and apparently uneducateable?  Is it the lead paint in the free housing they get or the White supremacy that causes them to be so dayem dumb?


----------



## ATL

Snouter said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he apply to HOWARD which was set up almost a 100 years prior to cater to Blacks?  They would have loved a dude who graduated from a WHITE college like Amherst!  My guess is since he could not pay for it they were not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)[_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State of Missouri had offered to pay for Gaines's tuition at an adjacent state's law school, which he turned down.  *
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those two instances are Rosa Park type set ups and total bullshit, but okay let's see what else you got to prove Black were denied education (from Whites).
> 
> The 1961 and 1962 incidents were also probably Rosa Park type setups.  So is that it?  Are 4 lawsuits the reason Blacks are so uneducated and apparently uneducateable?  Is it the lead paint in the free housing they get or the White supremacy that causes them to be so dayem dumb?
Click to expand...

Translation....how dare them uppity negros think they can attend the same school as whites....


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he apply to HOWARD which was set up almost a 100 years prior to cater to Blacks?  They would have loved a dude who graduated from a WHITE college like Amherst!  My guess is since he could not pay for it they were not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)[_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State of Missouri had offered to pay for Gaines's tuition at an adjacent state's law school, which he turned down.  *
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those two instances are Rosa Park type set ups and total bullshit, but okay let's see what else you got to prove Black were denied education (from Whites).
> 
> The 1961 and 1962 incidents were also probably Rosa Park type setups.  So is that it?  Are 4 lawsuits the reason Blacks are so uneducated and apparently uneducateable?  Is it the lead paint in the free housing they get or the White supremacy that causes them to be so dayem dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation....how dare them uppity negros think they can attend the same school as whites....
Click to expand...

Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling? By that logic, African nations should have kept their white people to run better schools for them. Too bad they didn't.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> [
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling?


Because we live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacists have made sure they control all the schools.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lefty in question was very rude, and received rudeness in return.
> 
> 
> 
> No, being rude is one thing and intentionally picking a fight is another but neither justify using a racial slur.  *ONLY* racists do that.
Click to expand...



Your drawing lines with the intent of making excuses for your fellow traveler, who was the one purposefully sabotaging the discussion.

If it was a right leaning trolling do that, you would be drawing different lines, so that you could put the onus on him.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, gives you any excuse to accuse me of believing the reason for the lower scores are because blacks are inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> Justify that, or retract it.
> 
> 
> 
> You understand inference right?
Click to expand...


So explain the reasoning by which you concluded that the ONLY POSSIBLE explanation I could have for blacks having lower scores was inherent racial inferiority.

Especially include how and why you dismissed all other possible explanations.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacists have made sure they control all the schools.
Click to expand...

That is such a lame excuse. Black people can't put together proper schools so you wanted to be bussed to white schools. So why not just admit that black people suck at school period, whether building them, running them or going to them?


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> That is such a lame excuse. Black people can't put together proper schools so you wanted to be bussed to white schools. So why not just admit that black people suck at school period, whether building them, running them or going to them?


OK. So what do you do with a race of black men who (according to you) suck ?

Let's get to the doing part.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
Click to expand...

Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
Click to expand...




Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?


----------



## jillian

AKIP said:


> You know who you are. I don't have to name aliases. You have a deep emotional disturbance when it comes to black people and their issues. You see black people as inferior and generally think negative about black organizations and issues. You don't want to see yourselves as "racist" because to see yourselves as such clearly makes you a morally "ugly" human being, as well as being evidence of what black people complain about the most....racism and racist. To be a racist means...."blacks are right". To be a racist means..."liberals are right". To be a racist means "I am a morally fugly person".
> 
> In light of that, your world beliefs would come crashing down if you really see yourselves and others that think as you.....as you really are. Unlike your forefathers and mothers who could just be openly "racist" without having to pay a social or professional cost, or feeling morally injured for having beliefs of black inferiority and animus towards black organizations, leaderships and struggles for equality, society will not allow you the same luxury. Therefore, you must find your excuses/rationalizations/pretext for your feelings. These excuses/rationalizations/pretexts then clears your mind from the belief that you are racist and saves you moral injury.
> 
> The truth is that you all are just "ugly" people on the inside, regardless of how much makeup and coverup you use......you still come out "ugly" then take offense when other people don't think you are pretty. You are the type of people, metaphorically, who don't bathe or shower, but then put on cologne or perfume and because you can't smell your own funk (because you have acclimated to the order) you think people are "making up" that you stink, just because you don't agree with them. When you are around people with the same stench as you.......you can't smell their stench because its the same as yours and when they get accused of being "stinky" you vehemently defend them because you smell nothing.



it's generally inferior people who need to make themselves feel better about being inferior by trying to diminish people of other races, religions, genders and sexuality.

total and complete life losers.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
Click to expand...


did you plagiarize that, too?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
Click to expand...




I never plagiarize.

You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.


BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
Click to expand...


are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
Click to expand...

Most of these African Americans have white Great Grandfathers that raped their slaves. They're only partially black, which means their white ancestors owe their black ancestors some money. So they need to pay themselves for 400years of slavery and oppression. Start with every Leroy and Leon Washington and move on to George Jefferson.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacists have made sure they control all the schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is such a lame excuse. Black people can't put together proper schools so you wanted to be bussed to white schools. So why not just admit that black people suck at school period, whether building them, running them or going to them?
Click to expand...


Really? And so what about the whites who get bussed to black schools?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
Click to expand...


Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
Click to expand...




So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?

Interesting......but pathetic.


----------



## Slimdugger99

beagle9 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports[emoji768]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
Click to expand...


How about using the truth and common sense? Or is that too hard for you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
Click to expand...


Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
Click to expand...


And are you still licking the boots of the republicans who think you are a slant eyed rice eater saying me so horny all day?


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
Click to expand...

What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of these African Americans have white Great Grandfathers that raped their slaves. They're only partially black, which means their white ancestors owe their black ancestors some money. So they need to pay themselves for 400years of slavery and oppression. Start with every Leroy and Leon Washington and move on to George Jefferson.
Click to expand...


Most of you white maggots seem to think the atrocities stopped after slavery. You are too cowardly to talk about what happed after slavery which may have been worse.

When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.

_Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _

_•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _

_•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _

_•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _

_•Public facilities were segregated _

_•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _

And sent back into slavery. Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along who many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
Click to expand...


Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
Click to expand...




I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations,

(Rule 1.....how to ke


IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
Click to expand...






I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations

(Rule 1.....how to keep an idiot busy.)


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
Click to expand...

Good luck trying to prove damages. 
You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

LOL, as if calling people "White maggots" isn't "Racist"???????? 
WTF? really? really now?


----------



## Slimdugger99

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
Click to expand...


Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a lame excuse. Black people can't put together proper schools so you wanted to be bussed to white schools. So why not just admit that black people suck at school period, whether building them, running them or going to them?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So what do you do with a race of black men who (according to you) suck ?
> 
> Let's get to the doing part.
Click to expand...

Try to help them ingrain it in their community that school is very important.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacists have made sure they control all the schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is such a lame excuse. Black people can't put together proper schools so you wanted to be bussed to white schools. So why not just admit that black people suck at school period, whether building them, running them or going to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what about the whites who get bussed to black schools?
Click to expand...

You think they wanted to go?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Your drawing lines with the intent of making excuses for your fellow traveler, who was the one purposefully sabotaging the discussion.
> 
> If it was a right leaning trolling do that, you would be drawing different lines, so that you could put the onus on him.


I don't know why guys get into the trash talking competitions that they do.  What I do know is that people who are not racists do not refer to black people as the n-word.


----------



## Slimdugger99

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
Click to expand...


Such assertions are ridiculous.  There’s not even a crackpot supremacist who claims that evidence of harm and of malicious intent aren’t abundantly evident, along with every other metric used to quantify that unimaginable human catastrophe.  This after the fact dismissal of the historical record is in line with the current supremacist tactic of fake news in the service of revisionist history and denial.  The case for reparations has always been strong.  Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt,  an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing.  Instead, its denial was used as an instrument to foment distrust amongst freedmen and to necessitate  another hundred years of sharecropper slavery and Jim Crow subjugation to survive. Monetary damages owed to the descendants of slaves would be incalculable and irrelevant, but the confession of past and present sins could start a mourning and healing process that is 160 years late and long overdue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slimdugger99 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.



*1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal* 

*CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
*Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
*At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
*The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
*CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal**



2. Now this...

"D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.

D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
“Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
*D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’**




3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.



Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*


4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.

He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com 



*5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*



*Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
*Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
*The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
*


Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*


*"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
*The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*

*It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
*Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*



Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]


And Democrats.

*One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:

Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit

The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.

One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews




Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Try to help them ingrain it in their community that school is very important.


But were dumb and stupid. How can you a people who are dumb and stupid ?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Slimdugger99 said:


> Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt, *an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing*.


Again, just wanted to highlight this excerpt.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to help them ingrain it in their community that school is very important.
> 
> 
> 
> But were dumb and stupid. How can you a people who are dumb and stupid ?
Click to expand...

I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.


But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
Click to expand...

I don't have to do anything, that's your problem, brutha.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations,
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to ke
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to keep an idiot busy.)
Click to expand...


Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
Click to expand...


It's already been proven.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations,
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to ke
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to keep an idiot busy.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
Click to expand...




Did you get the letter yet, giving in to your demand for reparations?????



Don't give up!!!



Or....maybe some Nigeria Prince will be writing you about your inheritance......


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations,
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to ke
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to keep an idiot busy.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the letter yet, giving in to your demand for reparations?????
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Or....maybe some Nigeria Prince will be writing you about your inheritance......
Click to expand...


Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
Click to expand...



Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???




Paul Essien said:


> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA


[/QUOTE]


Genocide of white farmers in South africa



Was that you????


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Genocide of white farmers in South africa



Was that you????[/QUOTE]



The check is in the mail!!!!!


You can be sure!!!


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
Click to expand...




The check is in the mail!!!!!


You can be sure!!![/QUOTE]

Like the reparations check your japanese ass got?


----------



## Slimdugger99

PoliticalChic said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal**
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> *The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
Click to expand...


Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to do anything, that's your problem, brutha.
Click to expand...

I'm not your brother - white man.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your drawing lines with the intent of making excuses for your fellow traveler, who was the one purposefully sabotaging the discussion.
> 
> If it was a right leaning trolling do that, you would be drawing different lines, so that you could put the onus on him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why guys get into the trash talking competitions that they do.  What I do know is that people who are not racists do not refer to black people as the n-word.
Click to expand...




You choose to focus on the victim of the blatant trolling. That is very self serving of you.


----------



## mudwhistle

Slimdugger99 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such assertions are ridiculous.  There’s not even a crackpot supremacist who claims that evidence of harm and of malicious intent aren’t abundantly evident, along with every other metric used to quantify that unimaginable human catastrophe.  This after the fact dismissal of the historical record is in line with the current supremacist tactic of fake news in the service of revisionist history and denial.  The case for reparations has always been strong.  Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt,  an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing.  Instead, its denial was used as an instrument to foment distrust amongst freedmen and to necessitate  another hundred years of sharecropper slavery and Jim Crow subjugation to survive. Monetary damages owed to the descendants of slaves would be incalculable and irrelevant, but the confession of past and present sins could start a mourning and healing process that is 160 years late and long overdue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This was addressed decades ago, but you race-baiters keep dredging it up. Racism cannot be erased from planet Earth. You can't force people to stop hating and you can't put a price tag on it. Ending racism begins with you. Stop hating. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated. If you insist on not learning from the past then you're doomed to repeat it. 
Right now blacks are murdering Whites in South Africa. Keep going this way and soon blacks will be openly killing Whites in our streets ..... And then you will have Hell to pay. You will have opened a can of worms that you cannot close. Then all of those silent folks that complain in private will start wasting people indiscriminately. My guess is that's really what you people want. This is why Democrats are trying to take our guns. I've been in countries where one clan is constantly killing another (Somalia). They have no future. Hatred has erased it. I think that's what you want. I suggest you and your racist friends go on living in your world of hate. All of that hate will just end up making your lives miserable.


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt, *an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just wanted to highlight this excerpt.
Click to expand...

Yep....those Democrats sure were assholes.


----------



## Paul Essien

PoliticalChic said:


> Was that you????


yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts.

You don't debate with a white supremacist. A white supremacist went into Memphis last night n killed three black people in a waffle house. The usually cowardly shit that white supremacist do.

He did not care whether they were good or bad black people and now the police can't find him ?

The white supremacist can find a sharks tooth at the bottom of the ocean. But he can't find a man who is on foot ? Fk outta here.

If that was a black man his whole family would have been arrested n that's only in the unlikely situation that they could not find him in five mins.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
Click to expand...

yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......[/QUOTE]



And this guy doesn't get banned?


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already been proven.
Click to expand...

Not by any stretch.
You can't prove damages and you can't prove liability. Slavery was and is a practice of Muslims. Most blacks were sent to America during the great purges....and massive slave trading during the Ottoman Empire. Most of the Irish and Scots who came to America in the 19th century were treated no better than slaves. Where are my reparations? Huh? Where's my check because my family wasn't accepted by the country club folks back home. There's too much Native  American blood in my family for us to be part of the elitist crowd. Yet last time I applied for a student grant I wasn't qualified because water doesn't bead up on my hair and I can't show any tribal affiliation. Where's my fucking check???


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such assertions are ridiculous.  There’s not even a crackpot supremacist who claims that evidence of harm and of malicious intent aren’t abundantly evident, along with every other metric used to quantify that unimaginable human catastrophe.  This after the fact dismissal of the historical record is in line with the current supremacist tactic of fake news in the service of revisionist history and denial.  The case for reparations has always been strong.  Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt,  an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing.  Instead, its denial was used as an instrument to foment distrust amongst freedmen and to necessitate  another hundred years of sharecropper slavery and Jim Crow subjugation to survive. Monetary damages owed to the descendants of slaves would be incalculable and irrelevant, but the confession of past and present sins could start a mourning and healing process that is 160 years late and long overdue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was addressed decades ago, but you race-baiters keep dredging it up. Racism cannot be erased from planet Earth. You can't force people to stop hating and you can't put a price tag on it. Ending racism begins with you. Stop hating. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated. If you insist on not learning from the past then you're doomed to repeat it.
> Right now blacks are murdering Whites in South Africa. Keep going this way and soon blacks will be openly killing Whites in our streets ..... And then you will have Hell to pay. You will have opened a can of worms that you cannot close. Then all of those silent folks that complain in private will start wasting people indiscriminately. My guess is that's really what you people want. This is why Democrats are trying to take our guns. I've been in countries where one clan is constantly killing another (Somalia). They have no future. Hatred has erased it. I think that's what you want. I suggest you and your racist friends go on living in your world of hate. All of that hate will just end up making your lives miserable.
Click to expand...


Right now he majority of those getting killed in South Africa are blacks. Not to mention the 100 years of black genocide by whites in south Africa. You racists are baiting other whites into thinking about a race war. Things will bot turn out how you think. Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by any stretch.
> You can't prove damages and you can't prove liability. Slavery was and is a practice of Muslims. Most blacks were sent to America during the great purges....and massive slave trading during the Ottoman Empire. Most of the Irish and Scots who came to America in the 19th century were treated no better than slaves. Where are my reparations? Huh? Where's my check because my family wasn't accepted by the country club folks back home. There's too much Native  American blood in my family for us to be part of the elitist crowd. Yet last time I applied for a student grant I wasn't qualified because water doesn't bead up on my hair and I can't show any tribal affiliation. Where's my fucking check???
Click to expand...


Yes it can be proven. Irish and Scots were not slaves.  You don't get reparations because the Irish and Scots were white and were participants in the racism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slimdugger99 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



"In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."

I, the same.

I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......

QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.

No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.




Let's rub your face in it some more.....

*“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*

*….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*

Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”

[If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*


Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”

*[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*


Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
Click to expand...




And this guy doesn't get banned?[/QUOTE]



He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.



And....he is.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
Click to expand...




And this guy doesn't get banned?[/QUOTE]

Why should he?  There is no white genocide in South Africa. You racists are making it up, You ignore 100 years of d legit government sponsored black genocide by whites in South Africa as well as the fact far more blacks are dying there. And that's just one of the many types of white racist bullshit those like you have gotten away with here.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
Click to expand...


We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
Click to expand...




He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.



And....he is.[/QUOTE]

Who does he embarrass?


----------



## Paul Essien

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
Click to expand...




He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.



And....he is.[/QUOTE]What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
Click to expand...

What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.[/QUOTE]



Says the guy talking on the internet.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paul Essien said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
Click to expand...

What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.[/QUOTE]



As you are clearly recognized as the lowest creep around, I look forward to your each and every post.

I will do my best to help you remind all readers of your views.


----------



## beagle9

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock is not the person to cite on this topic.
> 
> But this man is.
> 
> *Why white Americans don’t see themselves when they hear the word ‘race’  *
> 
> 
> So do us a favor, provide to us the list of laws and policies enacted by blacks that were done to deny whites or you Asians equal opportunity.
> 
> Because:
> 
> *Why Do We Call Asian Americans The Model Minority? | AJ+*
> 
> 
> Stay puppitized because you are dumb and this is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
Click to expand...

Any one who thinks they should be paid as based upon their skin color is just wrong period. The nation has been duped big time over this idea that skin color makes the man, and therefore controls his character.  Martin Luther King new this to be a huge fallacy, and that is why he longed for the day that a man won't be judged upon the color of his skin, but instead be judged upon the content of his character.  You can never judge a book by the color of it's cover, and you must open up the book and begin to read it in order to truly know it. Then you will find that the book is either a good book or a bad book. How can people be so dumb as to have not understood this very thing in life by now ???

Are we as a nation going to be cursed by this idiocy until we all just finally implode or self destruct ? Pathetic.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt, *an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just wanted to highlight this excerpt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....those Democrats sure were assholes.
Click to expand...


LOL!  Get out of the past!  Isn't that what your punk ass tells others when you have no defense to explain the damages caused by white racism and how you beefitted from it? Because Republicans are doing the same thing today.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt, *an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just wanted to highlight this excerpt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....those Democrats sure were assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Get out of the past!  Isn't that what your punk ass tells others when you have no defense to explain the damages caused by white racism and how you beefitted from it? Because Republicans are doing the same thing today.
Click to expand...




What "damage" are we supposedly doing to you today?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.
Click to expand...




As you are clearly recognized as the lowest creep around, I look forward to your each and every post.

I will do my best to help you remind all readers of your views.[/QUOTE]

Recognized by who? A dumb ass teenage japanese right winger? You're a little kid still drinking breast milk..


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you are clearly recognized as the lowest creep around, I look forward to your each and every post.
> 
> I will do my best to help you remind all readers of your views.
Click to expand...


Recognized by who? A dumb ass teenage japanese right winger? You're a little kid still drinking breast milk..[/QUOTE]


Supporting genocide and the use of rape as a weapon of war, is, by most people, recognized as factors defining a person as a vile piece of shit, or to be very, very generous, "creep".


That you have a problem understanding this, shows what type of person YOU are.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of these African Americans have white Great Grandfathers that raped their slaves. They're only partially black, which means their white ancestors owe their black ancestors some money. So they need to pay themselves for 400years of slavery and oppression. Start with every Leroy and Leon Washington and move on to George Jefferson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of you white maggots seem to think the atrocities stopped after slavery. You are too cowardly to talk about what happed after slavery which may have been worse.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _
> 
> _•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _
> 
> _•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _
> 
> _•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _
> 
> _•Public facilities were segregated _
> 
> _•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _
> 
> And sent back into slavery. Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along who many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
Click to expand...

You didnt suffer from any of this


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such assertions are ridiculous.  There’s not even a crackpot supremacist who claims that evidence of harm and of malicious intent aren’t abundantly evident, along with every other metric used to quantify that unimaginable human catastrophe.  This after the fact dismissal of the historical record is in line with the current supremacist tactic of fake news in the service of revisionist history and denial.  The case for reparations has always been strong.  Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt,  an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing.  Instead, its denial was used as an instrument to foment distrust amongst freedmen and to necessitate  another hundred years of sharecropper slavery and Jim Crow subjugation to survive. Monetary damages owed to the descendants of slaves would be incalculable and irrelevant, but the confession of past and present sins could start a mourning and healing process that is 160 years late and long overdue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was addressed decades ago, but you race-baiters keep dredging it up. Racism cannot be erased from planet Earth. You can't force people to stop hating and you can't put a price tag on it. Ending racism begins with you. Stop hating. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated. If you insist on not learning from the past then you're doomed to repeat it.
> Right now blacks are murdering Whites in South Africa. Keep going this way and soon blacks will be openly killing Whites in our streets ..... And then you will have Hell to pay. You will have opened a can of worms that you cannot close. Then all of those silent folks that complain in private will start wasting people indiscriminately. My guess is that's really what you people want. This is why Democrats are trying to take our guns. I've been in countries where one clan is constantly killing another (Somalia). They have no future. Hatred has erased it. I think that's what you want. I suggest you and your racist friends go on living in your world of hate. All of that hate will just end up making your lives miserable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now he majority of those getting killed in South Africa are blacks. Not to mention the 100 years of black genocide by whites in south Africa. You racists are baiting other whites into thinking about a race war. Things will bot turn out how you think. Stop lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

Your a liar. Blacks outnumber Whites in South Africa. 
And I never lived in South Africa. 
In what way is it my fault?

Dumbass.


----------



## MizMolly

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations,
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to ke
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to keep an idiot busy.)
Click to expand...

I dont believe he suffered from human rights violations, his argument us null and void


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you are clearly recognized as the lowest creep around, I look forward to your each and every post.
> 
> I will do my best to help you remind all readers of your views.
Click to expand...


Recognized by who? A dumb ass teenage japanese right winger? You're a little kid still drinking breast milk..[/QUOTE]



Did you get that reparation check yet?

No....don't fret.


It'll be here any day now......


....any day........



.....any....




Well......it'll be here before you acquire an education, at least.


----------



## mudwhistle

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt, *an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just wanted to highlight this excerpt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....those Democrats sure were assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Get out of the past!  Isn't that what your punk ass tells others when you have no defense to explain the damages caused by white racism and how you beefitted from it? Because Republicans are doing the same thing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "damage" are we supposedly doing to you today?
Click to expand...

Our whiteness is pissing him off...


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your drawing lines with the intent of making excuses for your fellow traveler, who was the one purposefully sabotaging the discussion.
> 
> If it was a right leaning trolling do that, you would be drawing different lines, so that you could put the onus on him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why guys get into the trash talking competitions that they do.  What I do know is that people who are not racists do not refer to black people as the n-word.
Click to expand...

Im2 slings expletives at whites constantly


----------



## PoliticalChic

MizMolly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations,
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to ke
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the reparations your japanese ass waited for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you keep waiting for those reparations
> 
> (Rule 1.....how to keep an idiot busy.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe he suffered from human rights violations, his argument us null and void
Click to expand...




Look at the bright side.....he could put a lens in each ear, and.....voila!......we have a telescope.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt, *an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just wanted to highlight this excerpt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....those Democrats sure were assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Get out of the past!  Isn't that what your punk ass tells others when you have no defense to explain the damages caused by white racism and how you beefitted from it? Because Republicans are doing the same thing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "damage" are we supposedly doing to you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our whiteness is pissing him off...
Click to expand...



His self-hate isn't reserved for white folks.


----------



## MizMolly

PoliticalChic said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Genocide of white farmers in South africa



Was that you????[/QUOTE]
Clear evidence of a black racist


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to do anything, that's your problem, brutha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not your brother - white man.
Click to expand...

Just because he is white


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of these African Americans have white Great Grandfathers that raped their slaves. They're only partially black, which means their white ancestors owe their black ancestors some money. So they need to pay themselves for 400years of slavery and oppression. Start with every Leroy and Leon Washington and move on to George Jefferson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of you white maggots seem to think the atrocities stopped after slavery. You are too cowardly to talk about what happed after slavery which may have been worse.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _
> 
> _•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _
> 
> _•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _
> 
> _•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _
> 
> _•Public facilities were segregated _
> 
> _•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _
> 
> And sent back into slavery. Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along who many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
Click to expand...

The changing of the laws, and even giving a group special status, and special priviledges above the new generations of AMERICAN white citizens, AMERICAN Latino citizens, AMERICAN Indian citizens, and on into infinity for whom all have had nothing to do with your accusations of their involvement in which should force them to pay up now is ridiculous.

The past is gone, and the new futures have begun. You are a relic in the pages of history just like anyone else who thinks in the way you do.  Give it up already or just keep on beating your own head against the wall.

It's over !!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by any stretch.
> You can't prove damages and you can't prove liability. Slavery was and is a practice of Muslims. Most blacks were sent to America during the great purges....and massive slave trading during the Ottoman Empire. Most of the Irish and Scots who came to America in the 19th century were treated no better than slaves. Where are my reparations? Huh? Where's my check because my family wasn't accepted by the country club folks back home. There's too much Native  American blood in my family for us to be part of the elitist crowd. Yet last time I applied for a student grant I wasn't qualified because water doesn't bead up on my hair and I can't show any tribal affiliation. Where's my fucking check???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it can be proven. Irish and Scots were not slaves.  You don't get reparations because the Irish and Scots were white and were participants in the racism.
Click to expand...

Typical racist. 
You think Whites have never been slaves. 
Hebrew slaves built the great pyramids in Egypt 4000 years ago. In 18th Century England it was a normal practice for debtors to be sent to the Americas as slaves. William Wallace and the Scottish people were subjugated for centuries by the English.
Stop being an ignorant tool.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been said to deny whites equal opportunity based upon equal access in the past or present.
> 
> Free apartments, free welfare, free medical, and free cell phones are just some other things that disincentivizes the will to work, and causes whites and working class blacks to say Hmmmm when they are busting their aces to make ends meet, yet you have others thinking about how many babies they can have in order to increase the free government benefits while letting the baby makers off the hook.  Yeah, yeah, yeah we know that it is no longer an exclusive affair, because whites, and others are joining the ranks of poverty these days quicker than one can say "millennials lost in the wilderness".
> 
> Hollywood and the feds under certain power's figured long ago that it would use it's powerful platforms, judges etc in order to help level the playing fields, so it took years of telling and teaching the whites about their white guilt in which they should carry with themselves all the days of their lives, and teaching the blacks to make sure that they (the whites) do carry it with them all the days of their lives.
> 
> Then we have all black college's, but they better not find any all white college's etc. Pathetic.
> 
> It can all be a one sided thing that is continually positioning itself for power to either allow for a hold out or cause somebody to get broken down in these struggles..... In all isolated cases you have either one or the other ending up suffering in the situations, yet it's all dependent upon which racist "black or white" controls or wins the battle for that day in the situation, and in any case for their groups being represented.
> 
> The plan was to create Harmony and assimilation over time, but when you interject racist or cultural practices that end up repulsing one side or the other, then you get chaos on either side of the issues.
> 
> If going to create Harmony, then the powers that be can't allow one side to use the open doorway to get revenge for the past by being the very same thing in which they were battling to overcome. It is a problem.
> 
> Never will I see blacks as being a problem based upon their skin color, and hopefully they look at me in the same way.  I have what I hope are some great black friends, and hopefully I don't ever find out otherwise.
> 
> Character is the key as Martin Luther King stated, and how right he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any one who thinks they should be paid as based upon their skin color is just wrong period. The nation has been duped big time over this idea that skin color makes the man, and therefore controls his character.  Martin Luther King new this to be a huge fallacy, and that is why he longed for the day that a man won't be judged upon the color of his skin, but instead be judged upon the content of his character.  You can never judge a book by the color of it's cover, and you must open up the book and begin to read it in order to truly know it. Then you will find that the book is either a good book or a bad book. How can people be so dumb as to have not understood this very thing in life by now ???
> 
> Are we as a nation going to be cursed by this idiocy until we all just finally implode or self destruct ? Pathetic.
Click to expand...


When you find someone who thinks they should get paid because if the color of their skin let me know. Fid where any black has sad they should specifically be paid because they are black. Because you're repeating white race pimped bullshit. Whites created a system based on race. You benefitted from it at the expense of others.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
Click to expand...


Why should he?  There is no white genocide in South Africa. You racists are making it up, You ignore 100 years of d legit government sponsored black genocide by whites in South Africa as well as the fact far more blacks are dying there. And that's just one of the many types of white racist bullshit those like you have gotten away with here.[/QUOTE]
So because there was nlacj genocide in the past, you have the audacity to want to kill whites there today, who have done nothing to you?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of these African Americans have white Great Grandfathers that raped their slaves. They're only partially black, which means their white ancestors owe their black ancestors some money. So they need to pay themselves for 400years of slavery and oppression. Start with every Leroy and Leon Washington and move on to George Jefferson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of you white maggots seem to think the atrocities stopped after slavery. You are too cowardly to talk about what happed after slavery which may have been worse.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _
> 
> _•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _
> 
> _•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _
> 
> _•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _
> 
> _•Public facilities were segregated _
> 
> _•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _
> 
> And sent back into slavery. Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along who many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The changing of the laws, and even giving a group special status, and special priviledges above the new generations of AMERICAN white citizens, AMERICAN Latino citizens, AMERICAN Indian citizens, and on into infinity for whom all have had nothing to do with your accusations of their involvement in which should force them to pay up now is ridiculous.
> 
> The past is gone, and the new futures have begun. You are a relic in the pages of history just like anyone else who thinks in the way you do.  Give it up already or just keep on beating your own head against the wall.
> 
> It's over !!!!
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm a modern thinking person of color. If you think that equal opportunity is special rights, you need help.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any one who thinks they should be paid as based upon their skin color is just wrong period. The nation has been duped big time over this idea that skin color makes the man, and therefore controls his character.  Martin Luther King new this to be a huge fallacy, and that is why he longed for the day that a man won't be judged upon the color of his skin, but instead be judged upon the content of his character.  You can never judge a book by the color of it's cover, and you must open up the book and begin to read it in order to truly know it. Then you will find that the book is either a good book or a bad book. How can people be so dumb as to have not understood this very thing in life by now ???
> 
> Are we as a nation going to be cursed by this idiocy until we all just finally implode or self destruct ? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find someone who thinks they should get paid because if the color of their skin let me know. Fid where any black has sad they should specifically be paid because they are black. Because you're repeating white race pimped bullshit. Whites created a system based on race. You benefitted from it at the expense of others.
Click to expand...




"Whites created a system based on race."


Gads, you're such a fool.

The group in America with the highest income, highest educational attainment, lowest crime rate, isn't white.

So much for your nonsense.



I wonder how you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home, each day.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
Click to expand...




He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.



And....he is.[/QUOTE]

Like you are?


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that blacks have the capacity to learn as much as any other, but it's just mot something your culture values all that much, apparently. And to show that it's possible, some blacks have succeeded in the intellectual fields... Just pull your collective pants up and get to studying.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to do anything, that's your problem, brutha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not your brother - white man.
Click to expand...

We is bruthaz, not brothers.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
Click to expand...


Like you are?[/QUOTE]



Hi!

BTW.....have you developed enough self-respect to decide whether you are Jewish or a Democrat.....'cause, you know.....a Jewish person would be embarrassed to  belong to a party that embraces anti-Semitism, and all.....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> So explain the reasoning by which you concluded that the ONLY POSSIBLE explanation I could have for blacks having lower scores was inherent racial inferior


It's the totality of our entire conversation on this matter however comments like this I'm sure contributed



Correll said:


> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, *not merit.*


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't I have all that low black IQ inside of me. So what should you do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
Click to expand...


Like you are?[/QUOTE]


The guy just voiced support for genocide and the use of rape  as a weapon of war. 


You sure you want to defend him?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So explain the reasoning by which you concluded that the ONLY POSSIBLE explanation I could have for blacks having lower scores was inherent racial inferior
> 
> 
> 
> It's the totality of our entire conversation on this matter however comments like this I'm sure contributed
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, *not merit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





The blacks in this specific case, did not score well enough to be promoted on merit. That is a fact of the case.


Nothing in my post, in any way addressed, or even hinted at addressing any explanation(s) for the lower scores. 



If that is the best justification you have for accusing me of racism, this is where you want to retract that, and we can move on.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you are?
Click to expand...



The guy just voiced support for genocide and the use of rape  as a weapon of war.


You sure you want to defend him?[/QUOTE]



You shouldn't expect logic nor intellect from that one.....just anger and falsifications.


----------



## Correll

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy just voiced support for genocide and the use of rape  as a weapon of war.
> 
> 
> You sure you want to defend him?
Click to expand...




You shouldn't expect logic nor intellect from that one.....just anger and falsifications.[/QUOTE]


I expect a denial that a counter attack on someone attacking a pro genocide madman, 


is a defense of that pro genocide madman.



Which would reveal, a complete lack of logic and honesty.


But, liberal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So explain the reasoning by which you concluded that the ONLY POSSIBLE explanation I could have for blacks having lower scores was inherent racial inferior
> 
> 
> 
> It's the totality of our entire conversation on this matter however comments like this I'm sure contributed
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The City did discriminate against the white people, because it wanted to promote black people, based on skin color, *not merit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks in this specific case, did not score well enough to be promoted on merit. That is a fact of the case.
> 
> 
> Nothing in my post, in any way addressed, or even hinted at addressing any explanation(s) for the lower scores.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the best justification you have for accusing me of racism, this is where you want to retract that, and we can move on.
Click to expand...




I believe we have a clue, here:

And here is the unmitigated proof that Liberal 'help' has actually weakened the ability of black Americans to take the steps that would move them off what Star Parker calls  'Uncle Sam's Plantation"....


Both Liberal welfare policies and Liberal propaganda ('the legacy of slavery) have persuaded large segments of the black population that they need not take the steps that lead out of poverty......rather, they cannot....and only big government programs will save them.


Here is the amazing consequence of half a century of indoctrination:







Overall, white homes had 2.5 times as many books as black homes. *But the most surprising finding is that the top quintile of black homes reported having fewer books (69) than the bottom quintile of white homes (71)."*

Report: Negligent Parenting Hurts Black Students' Performance


----------



## Slimdugger99

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the gutter-dwelling scum who wrote this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you are?
Click to expand...




Hi!

BTW.....have you developed enough self-respect to decide whether you are Jewish or a Democrat.....'cause, you know.....a Jewish person would be embarrassed to  belong to a party that embraces anti-Semitism, and all.....[/QUOTE]

Are you still peddling that Newsmax and Breitbart b.s.?  Apparently you subscribe to the old false adage “If you repeat a lie long enough and loud enough, people will believe it.”  I think that you have taken it too far though, now you actually believe it.  You have brain washed yourself and become the best consumer of this perverse ideology.  Do you ever get the sense that you’re in a room alone, and talking to yourself. Do you recognize the unaltered, unadulterated truth when you see it? I think not. I’ll bet that this forum and others like it, are the only venues where you exist.  When citizens finally take the time to fully research and then understand the truth of their own and others lives, manipulators and liars like you will finally have to justify their willful deceptions.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slimdugger99 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide of white farmers in South africa
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you????
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy doesn't get banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should never be banned.....he must remain as an embarrassment to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> And....he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> BTW.....have you developed enough self-respect to decide whether you are Jewish or a Democrat.....'cause, you know.....a Jewish person would be embarrassed to  belong to a party that embraces anti-Semitism, and all.....
Click to expand...

" d
Are you still peddling that Newsmax and Breitbart b.s.?  Apparently you subscribe to the old false adage “If you repeat a lie long enough and loud enough, people will believe it.”  I think that you have taken it too far though, now you actually believe it.  You have brain washed yourself and become the best consumer of this perverse ideology.  Do you ever get the sense that you’re in a room alone, and talking to yourself. Do you recognize the unaltered, unadulterated truth when you see it? I think not. I’ll bet that this forum and others like it, are the only venues where you exist.  When citizens finally take the time to fully research and then understand the truth of their own and others lives, manipulators and liars like you will finally have to justify their willful deceptions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Somehow, the least astute.....you.....have been trained to ignore facts unless they are provided by outlets that you deem acceptable.

Not the sign of a sharp intellect, but of the sort of lazy individual indoctrinated in government school.

Nothing in my posts are lies.

All are correct and accurate....proven by you inability to do anything other than use the Liberal "is not, issssssss noootttttttt!!! defense.


I certainly wish you a rapid recovery.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such assertions are ridiculous.  There’s not even a crackpot supremacist who claims that evidence of harm and of malicious intent aren’t abundantly evident, along with every other metric used to quantify that unimaginable human catastrophe.  This after the fact dismissal of the historical record is in line with the current supremacist tactic of fake news in the service of revisionist history and denial.  The case for reparations has always been strong.  Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt,  an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing.  Instead, its denial was used as an instrument to foment distrust amongst freedmen and to necessitate  another hundred years of sharecropper slavery and Jim Crow subjugation to survive. Monetary damages owed to the descendants of slaves would be incalculable and irrelevant, but the confession of past and present sins could start a mourning and healing process that is 160 years late and long overdue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was addressed decades ago, but you race-baiters keep dredging it up. Racism cannot be erased from planet Earth. You can't force people to stop hating and you can't put a price tag on it. Ending racism begins with you. Stop hating. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated. If you insist on not learning from the past then you're doomed to repeat it.
> Right now blacks are murdering Whites in South Africa. Keep going this way and soon blacks will be openly killing Whites in our streets ..... And then you will have Hell to pay. You will have opened a can of worms that you cannot close. Then all of those silent folks that complain in private will start wasting people indiscriminately. My guess is that's really what you people want. This is why Democrats are trying to take our guns. I've been in countries where one clan is constantly killing another (Somalia). They have no future. Hatred has erased it. I think that's what you want. I suggest you and your racist friends go on living in your world of hate. All of that hate will just end up making your lives miserable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now he majority of those getting killed in South Africa are blacks. Not to mention the 100 years of black genocide by whites in south Africa. You racists are baiting other whites into thinking about a race war. Things will bot turn out how you think. Stop lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

LMAO!!!
Blacks are being killed?
Do you want to see what blacks did in South Africa?


----------



## jillian

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
Click to expand...


Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> The blacks in this specific case, did not score well enough to be promoted on merit. That is a fact of the case.


That is the assumption which led to my comment.

The truth of the matter is that none of us know why the tests resulted the way they did.  There was an opportunity to examine the results in an effort to attempt to find out why they were so skewed but that avenue was cut-off when it was decided that the test results be sealed.



Correll said:


> If that is the best justification you have for accusing me of racism, this is where you want to retract that, and we can move on.


To the best of my recollection, your record of racist comments or comments with racial overtones preceded that particular discussion and have continued since then.

I am in no way responsible to or for you "moving on" in the same way that your actions or lack thereof have no impact on any of my activities therefore I hope you're not seriously expecting me to retract my statement.


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
Click to expand...




So, you still standing by your man, Paul, in his support of genocide and rape?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks in this specific case, did not score well enough to be promoted on merit. That is a fact of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the assumption which led to my comment.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that none of us know why the tests resulted the way they did.  There was an opportunity to examine the results in an effort to attempt to find out why they were so skewed but that avenue was cut-off when it was decided that the test results be sealed.
Click to expand...




It is not an assumption of mine, that the blacks did not score well enough to be promoted. 


That is an historical documented fact. 


It is utterly insane to call me racist because I referred to an test where some black people fared less well.








Correll said:


> If that is the best justification you have for accusing me of racism, this is where you want to retract that, and we can move on.


To the best of my recollection, your record of racist comments or comments with racial overtones preceded that particular discussion and have continued since then.

I am in no way responsible to or for you "moving on" in the same way that your actions or lack thereof have no impact on any of my activities therefore I hope you're not seriously expecting me to retract my statement.[/QUOTE]


So far, the only example of my "racist comments" you have provided, is me referencing the promotion test in the New Haven case where the black firefighters did not score well enough to be promoted.


That is not justification to call me a vile name, and I will not accept that as part of normal civil debate. 


Without serious justification, such name calling is nothing but the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.


----------



## beagle9

Slimdugger99 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since  we would not be getting paid for being black, them we aren't racists according  to your claim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other reason are you trying to claim?You can't prove damages in court so you think skin color is a valid qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights violations. And they are provable in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck trying to prove damages.
> You have to show damages. Loss of income or property. Pain and suffering. Just saying all blacks have suffered isn't gonna cut it. And having your feelings hurt won't cut it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such assertions are ridiculous.  There’s not even a crackpot supremacist who claims that evidence of harm and of malicious intent aren’t abundantly evident, along with every other metric used to quantify that unimaginable human catastrophe.  This after the fact dismissal of the historical record is in line with the current supremacist tactic of fake news in the service of revisionist history and denial.  The case for reparations has always been strong.  Forty acres and a mule wasn’t a demand, but an offer made to assuage a Nation’s guilt,  an offer quickly withdrawn as southerners realized it placed the newly emancipated slave on an almost equal footing.  Instead, its denial was used as an instrument to foment distrust amongst freedmen and to necessitate  another hundred years of sharecropper slavery and Jim Crow subjugation to survive. Monetary damages owed to the descendants of slaves would be incalculable and irrelevant, but the confession of past and present sins could start a mourning and healing process that is 160 years late and long overdue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Too late, because the generational changes have made your claims null and void.  You can't accuse this millenial generation of what your group has suffered in the past.  It's over. No one on your side or the other side can justify the pain and suffering by taking from the innocent now.

Even the world war two generation is in their late 90's, and are getting to be
 fewer and fewer these days.  Do you think that their great, great grandkids can ask Angela Merkel for reperations from Germany now ? Good grief.  Just admit it, that it's just a way to get free money out of a cause that has been settled by your great, great grandfather's and their country long ago now.  Time to get busy making your own way in life, and to quit trying to get others who are innocent to pay for it these days.


----------



## beagle9

Slimdugger99 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Has a black led group of politicians high jacked the DNC in order to use its money to bring this civil lawsuit against Trump as a last ditch effort to try and bring him down ??

Otherwise in smaller groups it would be impossible to bring such a suit, but if used the DNC coffers to do it, then it might be possible ???  The reason I ask is because many democrat politicians seem to be surprised by the move, and are even against the suit because it has been proven thus far that there is no evidence for collusion. Otherwise most are against using the DNC money in such a way, but if it is a last ditch effort maybe ??

Is this yet another tactic in the reparations handbook in order to weaken the resistance to reparation pay outs under the current government, otherwise until the agenda can get back on track fully ???  Hmmm.


----------



## deanrd

You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.


----------



## Correll

deanrd said:


> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.



Seek professional help, you bat shit crazy nut job.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he apply to HOWARD which was set up almost a 100 years prior to cater to Blacks?  They would have loved a dude who graduated from a WHITE college like Amherst!  My guess is since he could not pay for it they were not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)[_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State of Missouri had offered to pay for Gaines's tuition at an adjacent state's law school, which he turned down.  *
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those two instances are Rosa Park type set ups and total bullshit, but okay let's see what else you got to prove Black were denied education (from Whites).
> 
> The 1961 and 1962 incidents were also probably Rosa Park type setups.  So is that it?  Are 4 lawsuits the reason Blacks are so uneducated and apparently uneducateable?  Is it the lead paint in the free housing they get or the White supremacy that causes them to be so dayem dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation....how dare them uppity negros think they can attend the same school as whites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling? By that logic, African nations should have kept their white people to run better schools for them. Too bad they didn't.
Click to expand...


Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling


jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who think they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Beckett play, "Waiting For Reparations"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you plagiarize that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never plagiarize.
> 
> You use that slander because of how regularly I spank you.
> 
> 
> BTW.....have you decided to give up your adherence to the anti-Semitic party, the Democrats.....or will you continue to suffer from lack of self-respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
Click to expand...


Now THAT was funny Jillian....^5


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> So far, the only example of my "racist comments" you have provided, is me referencing the promotion test in the New Haven case where the black firefighters did not score well enough to be promoted.
> 
> That is not justification to call me a vile name, and I will not accept that as part of normal civil debate.
> 
> Without serious justification, such name calling is nothing but the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.


Did you or did you not dismiss the Tuskegee airmen as a shining example of what African Americans can accomplish WITHOUT a government program and in direct contradiction to the study that determined that black men were a subspecies of the human race, cowards and should never be in charge of white officers - because "that was 60 years ago".

And when I then provided you with examples of the EEOC's *CURRENT* race based cases some 50 or so of them, did you not state "even a blind squirrel can find a nut every once in a while" and further stated that "just because they won doesn't mean they were right" to which I replied there was 1 New Haven case v 50 EEOC cases and you don't see *BOTH *as being just, only the one in which the white firefighters prevailed even after issues with the test were raised.  It was the first time if I recall correctly that they had used a test of this nature so it IS possible that there was something problematic with the test itself.  As I've indicated previously, the fact that they wouldn't allow the tests to be examined would normally raise a red flag in much the same way that an allegation that a defendant deliberately destroyed evidence (spoliation) allows the finder of fact to determine that the evidence, had it not been destroyed, would have been detrimental to the defendant's case.

But lastly, if 60% of the test is objective and I am the person grading the test, do you not think I'd be able to fail anyone I wanted to fail if a passing score of 70% is needed and the remaining 40% of the test is subjective meaning I get to decide whether the remaining answers are right, wrong or acceptable?  Even if every single one of the black or Hispanic candidates scored 100% on the objective portion the grader still could fail them all by simply not accepting enough of their answers on the subjective portion of the exam for them to obtain a passing score.

The fact that you not only failed to consider these things but that you also still refuse to consider them in total with everything else is why I view you as I do.  It may be subtle at times but you come across with a supremacist attitude,

So what is it that's actually bothering you?  That even though you haven't spelled it out in black & white that we can still see it?  If you still don't believe me I'd be happy to provide you with jury instruction and the EEOC handbook which explains your behavior and how to plead it in a race based discrimination case.


----------



## jillian

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek professional help, you bat shit crazy nut job.
Click to expand...


Stop projecting, wackjob


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the only example of my "racist comments" you have provided, is me referencing the promotion test in the New Haven case where the black firefighters did not score well enough to be promoted.
> 
> That is not justification to call me a vile name, and I will not accept that as part of normal civil debate.
> 
> Without serious justification, such name calling is nothing but the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you or did you not dismiss the Tuskegee airmen as a shining example of what African Americans can accomplish WITHOUT a government program and in direct contradiction to the study that determined that black men were a subspecies of the human race, cowards and should never be in charge of white officers - because "that was 60 years ago".
Click to expand...



I dismissed the Tuskegee airmen as irrelevant to a discussion of current racial policies, as it was 60 years ago.


That is not racist, and only a madman or a liar would say that it was.




> And when I then provided you with examples of the EEOC's *CURRENT* race based cases some 50 or so of them, did you not state "even a blind squirrel can find a nut every once in a while" and further stated that "just because they won doesn't mean they were right" to which I replied there was 1 New Haven case v 50 EEOC cases and you don't see *BOTH *as being just, only the one in which the white firefighters prevailed even after issues with the test were raised.  It was the first time if I recall correctly that they had used a test of this nature so it IS possible that there was something problematic with the test itself.  As I've indicated previously, the fact that they wouldn't allow the tests to be examined would normally raise a red flag in much the same way that an allegation that a defendant deliberately destroyed evidence (spoliation) allows the finder of fact to determine that the evidence, had it not been destroyed, would have been detrimental to the defendant's case.





The test was on firefighting. It is not reasonable to assume that a test on firefighting, is going to be significantly effected by "cultural bias".







> But lastly, if 60% of the test is objective and I am the person grading the test, do you not think I'd be able to fail anyone I wanted to fail if a passing score of 70% is needed and the remaining 40% of the test is subjective meaning I get to decide whether the answer is right, wrong or acceptable?  Even if every single one of the black or Hispanic candidates scored 100% on the objective portion the grader still could fail them all by simply not accepting enough of their answers on the subjective portion of the exam for them to obtain a passing score.




The New Haven City desperately wanted to promote black firefighters to the point of fighting against promoting white firefighters to the Supreme Court.

The grader was not the problem. If it was that simple, the city would have jumped on it, like a pack of starving dogs.





> The fact that you not only failed to consider these things but that you also still refuse to consider them in total with everything else is why I view you as I do.  It may be subtle at times but you come across with a supremacist attitude,




The questions you have raised are absurd. You act like New Haven was staffed by Georgian klansmen. From 50 years ago.

You do not want to call people names like that, based on subtle clues you think you might see. Unless you are comfortable with possibly smearing good people with vile lies?


Are you? Comfortable with possibly smearing good people with vile lies?






> So what is it that's actually bothering you?  That even though you haven't spelled it out in black & white that we can still see it?  If you still don't believe me I'd be happy to provide you with jury instruction and the EEOC handbook which explains your behavior and how to plead it in a race based discrimination case.




THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.


Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.


Or it is a witch hunt. And a travesty of justice.


----------



## jillian

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he apply to HOWARD which was set up almost a 100 years prior to cater to Blacks?  They would have loved a dude who graduated from a WHITE college like Amherst!  My guess is since he could not pay for it they were not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)[_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State of Missouri had offered to pay for Gaines's tuition at an adjacent state's law school, which he turned down.  *
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those two instances are Rosa Park type set ups and total bullshit, but okay let's see what else you got to prove Black were denied education (from Whites).
> 
> The 1961 and 1962 incidents were also probably Rosa Park type setups.  So is that it?  Are 4 lawsuits the reason Blacks are so uneducated and apparently uneducateable?  Is it the lead paint in the free housing they get or the White supremacy that causes them to be so dayem dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation....how dare them uppity negros think they can attend the same school as whites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling? By that logic, African nations should have kept their white people to run better schools for them. Too bad they didn't.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should have relied on someone for better schooling, something you sorely lack

In our society, who has power little bigot boy? Given that trumpian white trash work so hard to deny power to anyone else, you would probably do better to be quiet


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek professional help, you bat shit crazy nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop projecting, wackjob
Click to expand...





He just claimed that the Republicans INVITED the American Nazi Party to joint them.


That is bat shit crazy.


If you are defending him, you are also bat shit crazy.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beagle 9,  let the black friends you claim to have see your post here and you won’t have them any longer.  I can see that you think your black friends are lucky and should share your opinions on this subject.  It’s obvious from your post that you are a racist,  you spout all of the racist rhetoric, but consider yourself tolerant. The Black college thing you reference, shows that you have subscribed to a lie spun to infer some advantage over White schools.  In truth all historically Black colleges were integrated from the beginning.  They were established to give black students the chance for a college education in a time where admissions of blacks to white schools was prohibited. Whites were never prohibited from attending Black colleges.  Then your assertions that Blacks exist to make Whites feel guilty about slavery and racism, so then it follows that Blacks are responsible for White guilt and not the racist history and cultural racism of whites themselves. So in your world Blacks themselves are at fault for the racism of whites, and that Black actions to gain long denied rights a legitimate reason for denying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Putting words (found only in your opinion), into another person's mouth in order to describe your target as a racist (as based upon those words), is nothing but a tactic, and it is a fruitless one at best.  How can a racist accuse one of being a racist if using post that have no racist content in them when attempting it ?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your posts are full of racism. You are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks they should be paid because they are black is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any one who thinks they should be paid as based upon their skin color is just wrong period. The nation has been duped big time over this idea that skin color makes the man, and therefore controls his character.  Martin Luther King new this to be a huge fallacy, and that is why he longed for the day that a man won't be judged upon the color of his skin, but instead be judged upon the content of his character.  You can never judge a book by the color of it's cover, and you must open up the book and begin to read it in order to truly know it. Then you will find that the book is either a good book or a bad book. How can people be so dumb as to have not understood this very thing in life by now ???
> 
> Are we as a nation going to be cursed by this idiocy until we all just finally implode or self destruct ? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find someone who thinks they should get paid because if the color of their skin let me know. Fid where any black has sad they should specifically be paid because they are black. Because you're repeating white race pimped bullshit. Whites created a system based on race. You benefitted from it at the expense of others.
Click to expand...

That system ended everywhere in the world, well maybe not everywhere, so what now for your hatred and crazy thinking ???  You sound like an activist without a cause or a legitimate cause at best.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.


So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?



Correll said:


> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.


Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.

The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).

_*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*

Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:

The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
_​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Are you? Comfortable with possibly smearing good people with vile lies?


Are you speaking of yourself?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
Click to expand...



Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?






Correll said:


> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.


Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.

The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).

_*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*

Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:

The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
_​[/QUOTE]



I stand corrected. 


But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.

Nor is calling me racist based on that statement. 


Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.


With all due respect. That is a dick move.


----------



## IM2

jillian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's funny. These fools think if 20 people all tell the same lie at once it will turn into the truth.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you still standing by your man, Paul, in his support of genocide and rape?
Click to expand...


Are you still trying to pawn  off that lie about white genocide in South Africa?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you still pretending you're an Asian woman living in Brooklyn who plays piano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're still licking the boots of the Democrat elites who hate your religion?
> 
> Interesting......but pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hate Jews, another assertion so ridiculous on its face that it identifies its purveyor as delusional and desperate.  By your count, is there anyone left alive or dead for that matter, that Democrats don’t hate? How about listing for the record, just whose record I can’t imagine, the folks that Republicans hate.  I’ll bet you got writers cramp jotting down that list.  Now, how about a list of the White Supremacists least favorites. I’ll wager that they’re practically identical, aren’t they?  It seems that those people are always against someone or something, never looking forward with hope but always backward with hate.  What a miserable way to live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has a black led group of politicians high jacked the DNC in order to use its money to bring this civil lawsuit against Trump as a last ditch effort to try and bring him down ??
> 
> Otherwise in smaller groups it would be impossible to bring such a suit, but if used the DNC coffers to do it, then it might be possible ???  The reason I ask is because many democrat politicians seem to be surprised by the move, and are even against the suit because it has been proven thus far that there is no evidence for collusion. Otherwise most are against using the DNC money in such a way, but if it is a last ditch effort maybe ??
> 
> Is this yet another tactic in the reparations handbook in order to weaken the resistance to reparation pay outs under the current government, otherwise until the agenda can get back on track fully ???  Hmmm.
Click to expand...


LOL!


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
Click to expand...




I stand corrected.


But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.

Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.


Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.


With all due respect. That is a dick move.[/QUOTE].

Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.


[Edited]
I've never said anything about cultural bias, but I did post information regarding 'literacy tests' that were used in order to deny blacks the right to vote.  The circumstances may be different but the tactic is the same.  I'm not saying nor have I ever stated that is what happened, I merely pointed out that saying the white firefighters passed the test, the blacks did not, seal the tests and that's the end of it precludes any investigation into what really happened.  Because you didn't want to discuss the test and considered the test as the ONLY end-all and be-all for determining merit then yes you appear to consider the *black *candidates inferior when it comes to merit. 



Correll said:


> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.


First of all, I didn't smear you, I have NO idea what your culture is but you're on a message board arguing that black people are more racist than the people who put into writing that the black race was created to be subservient to the white race ***FOR ALL TIME***.  The race who then created a social structure by way of laws specifically restricting and prohibiting the rights of people of African descent (the alleged inferior and subservient race) to ensure that they could continue to be legally oppressed and that many of the people here on this board arguing for the white race are arguing that the white race as a whole is LESS RACIST than the people they enslaved, murdered, raped, lynched & oppressed.  That's a hard sell.

Furthermore, why do I need to ask you anything?  Can't you make your argument yourself?  You want me to argue my side and help you argue yours as well by asking you your position?  From everything you've posted it's pretty clear that you only value the rights of the white firefighters per the examples we used.  You don't care that anything could have been wrong with the test used to determine merit.  You don't care that the EEOC found racial discrimination in some 50 odd cases over the last several years.  You haven't shown any care for the rights that have been violated by all of those people of color in the EEOC cases or even the black firefighters ONLY care for the white firefighters.  That is completely your right but when people believe you to be a closet racist or to be harboring racist thoughts or feelings or that you may be a bit prejudiced it's *because *of things you've stated here on this message board not because of any ill will or animosity I have towards you since I can only speak for myself.[/edited]



Correll said:


> With all due respect. That is a dick move.


What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Anyone white that says blacks should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are



So in other words if the blacks start accusing whites of 1800's slavery today, and start demanding reparations from those whites who had nothing to do with slavery, and those whites refuse to pay up then they are somehow racist ?  Your ungratefulness for the great country for which you currently live in today is showing. Yes, and those whites that stuck their necks out, and even died for the struggle in order to help would definitely see you as being ungrateful in your racist words you espouse here daily, otherwise if they were here today. This is how I know that you are a modern racist who is after a free ride, because those who struggled back then, did recognize the very significant roles in which all Godly people be it white or black played in the act of freeing the slaves.  Now go wash your hands of your evilness before it's to late to explain yourself to the one that shall judge us all in the end.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words if the blacks start accusing whites of 1800's slavery today, and start demanding reparations from those whites who had nothing to do with slavery, and those whites refuse to pay up then they are somehow racist ?  Your ungratefulness for the great country for which you currently live in today is showing. Yes, and those whites that stuck their necks out, and even died for the struggle in order to help would definitely see you as being ungrateful in your racist words you espouse here daily if we're here today. This is how I know that you are a modern racist who is after a free ride, because those who struggled back then, did recognize the very significant roles in which all Godly people be it white or black played in the act of freeing the slaves.  Now go wash your hands of your evilness before it's to late to explain yourself to the one that shall judge us all in the end.
Click to expand...


Ignorant post. As expected. Learn to read.

Legislative proposals that relate to reparations for and racial segregation directed at African Americans include H.R. 40 (Conyers) and H.Res. 194 (Cohen). H.R. 40 would create a commission to study the institution of slavery *and subsequent racial discrimination against African Americans* and their impact on living African Americans and to recommend remedies to Congress.

Proposals for Reparations for African Americans: A Brief Overview

Notice the words *and subsequent racial discrimination against African Americans.
*
Then stop trying to argue how we are demanding reparations just for slavery. Racism is the  belief your race is superior, I've made no comment of the sort. Therefore you lie. And that's bearing false witness. So concern yourself with your lying before you speak to the judge, because me and the judge are just fine. I don't think the judge minds me saying that I don't have to be grateful to whites when they try taking credit  for what they didn't give me. Blacks fought to  desegregate schools, for voting rights and civil rights long after we were supposed to be free and equal citizens. And since blacks could be sent back into slavery for being unemployed, you might want get your story straight.


----------



## Snouter

IM2, you actually owe the South for feeding and housing your ancestors, if you want to pretend past generations have an impact on your current employment.  Free room and board, that would be like what $5,000 a month the way you folks procreate?    Pay up for years of free shit, or move to Liberia or whatever shithole in Africa you want!


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> [Edited]
> I've never said anything about cultural bias, but I did post information regarding 'literacy tests' that were used in order to deny blacks the right to vote.  The circumstances may be different but the tactic is the same.  I'm not saying nor have I ever stated that is what happened, I merely pointed out that saying the white firefighters passed the test, the blacks did not, seal the tests and that's the end of it precludes any investigation into what really happened.  Because you didn't want to discuss the test and considered the test as the ONLY end-all and be-all for determining merit then yes you appear to consider the *black *candidates inferior when it comes to merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I didn't smear you, I have NO idea what your culture is but you're on a message board arguing that black people are more racist than the people who put into writing that the black race was created to be subservient to the white race ***FOR ALL TIME***.  The race who then created a social structure by way of laws specifically restricting and prohibiting the rights of people of African descent (the alleged inferior and subservient race) to ensure that they could continue to be legally oppressed and that many of the people here on this board arguing for the white race are arguing that the white race as a whole is LESS RACIST than the people they enslaved, murdered, raped, lynched & oppressed.  That's a hard sell.
> 
> Furthermore, why do I need to ask you anything?  Can't you make your argument yourself?  You want me to argue my side and help you argue yours as well by asking you your position?  From everything you've posted it's pretty clear that you only value the rights of the white firefighters per the examples we used.  You don't care that anything could have been wrong with the test used to determine merit.  You don't care that the EEOC found racial discrimination in some 50 odd cases over the last several years.  You haven't shown any care for the rights that have been violated by all of those people of color in the EEOC cases or even the black firefighters ONLY care for the white firefighters.  That is completely your right but when people believe you to be a closet racist or to be harboring racist thoughts or feelings or that you may be a bit prejudiced it's *because *of things you've stated here on this message board not because of any ill will or animosity I have towards you since I can only speak for myself.[/edited]
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?
Click to expand...


I would not have even given him the courtesy of a second thought. It"s a race relations forum, and everyone here is bound to be called a racist at some point in time.

Anyone who comes to a public message board, states a one sided opinion, without any objectivity, then whines about being "smeared" has no business even being here if they are that weak and emotionally fragile.

Race relations, in this country, whether in real time and in person or in a forum like this, is not always a pleasant subject, and in this type of forum, it practically NEVER is.

Because most of those here, are only here so they can say whatever they want to with minimal reprecussions.

JMO


----------



## IM2

Snouter said:


> IM2, you actually owe the South for feeding and housing your ancestors, if you want to pretend past generations have an impact on your current employment.  Free room and board, that would be like what $5,000 a month the way you folks procreate?    Pay up for years of free shit, or move to Liberia or whatever shithole in Africa you want!



LOL! You're a dumb ass. You are out of your league dumb white boy.. Say in your lane son. That would be the slow lane..


----------



## IM2

R*acism is not just individual hatred**, it’s systemic.*

*So when BLACKS create a system denying whites of opportunities because they are white, then and only then can you say blacks are just as or more racist than, whites.
*


----------



## Snouter

IM2 said:


> LOL! You're a dumb ass. You are out of your league dumb white boy.. Say in your lane son. That would be the slow lane..



You stupid moron, I could get laid with a good looking Jamaican female tomorrow if I was so inclined.  You may not realize Jamacian Blacks hate American Blacks.  That said, I only engage in post menopausal ladies at this point because no rubber is big enough to fit my unit.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling


If black schools were better, you all would never have agreed to be bused to inferior white schools.


----------



## Taz

jillian said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1936* The Maryland Supreme Court orders the state's white law school to enroll a black student because there is no state-supported law school for Blacks in Maryland. _(University of Maryland v. Murray)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he apply to HOWARD which was set up almost a 100 years prior to cater to Blacks?  They would have loved a dude who graduated from a WHITE college like Amherst!  My guess is since he could not pay for it they were not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1938* The Supreme Court rules the practice of sending black students out of state for legal training when the state provides a law school for whites within its borders does not fulfill the state's "separate but equal" obligation. The Court orders Missouri's all-white law school to grant admission to an African American student. _(Missouri ex rel. Gaines v. Canada)[_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State of Missouri had offered to pay for Gaines's tuition at an adjacent state's law school, which he turned down.  *
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those two instances are Rosa Park type set ups and total bullshit, but okay let's see what else you got to prove Black were denied education (from Whites).
> 
> The 1961 and 1962 incidents were also probably Rosa Park type setups.  So is that it?  Are 4 lawsuits the reason Blacks are so uneducated and apparently uneducateable?  Is it the lead paint in the free housing they get or the White supremacy that causes them to be so dayem dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation....how dare them uppity negros think they can attend the same school as whites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks have to rely on whites for better schooling? By that logic, African nations should have kept their white people to run better schools for them. Too bad they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have relied on someone for better schooling, something you sorely lack
> 
> In our society, who has power little bigot boy? Given that trumpian white trash work so hard to deny power to anyone else, you would probably do better to be quiet
Click to expand...

You have no real comeback so you tried some schoolyard insults. That's not like you Jillian. All I said was that blacks rely on whites for better schooling here in the US, otherwise, would they have let anyone bus them to inferior white schools? No. And look at Africa, is there even ONE decent school on the whole continent? Not sure, maybe you can find one.


----------



## mudwhistle

deanrd said:


> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If black schools were better, you all would never have agreed to be bused to inferior white schools.
Click to expand...


You always manage to make a comment  in just about every tbread that ypu show up in, that is completely ignorant.

 I never said white schools were inferior, I said that blacks do not rely on whites for better schooling.

Bussing was MADATORY in some cities as a way to desegregate schools and the practice wss upheld in the Supreme Court.

If predominately white schools were so much better, as you are implying, then how did you turn out to be so stupid?


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If black schools were better, you all would never have agreed to be bused to inferior white schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always manage to make a comment  in just about every tbread that ypu show up in, that is completely ignorant.
> 
> I never said white schools were inferior, I said that blacks do not rely on whites for better schooling.
> 
> Bussing was MADATORY in some cities as a way to desegregate schools and the practice wss upheld in the Supreme Court.
> 
> If predominately white schools were so much better, as you are implying, then how did you turn out to be so stupid?
Click to expand...

Bussing was "MADATORY". Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If black schools were better, you all would never have agreed to be bused to inferior white schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always manage to make a comment  in just about every tbread that ypu show up in, that is completely ignorant.
> 
> I never said white schools were inferior, I said that blacks do not rely on whites for better schooling.
> 
> Bussing was MADATORY in some cities as a way to desegregate schools and the practice wss upheld in the Supreme Court.
> 
> If predominately white schools were so much better, as you are implying, then how did you turn out to be so stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bussing was "MADATORY". Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...


You didn't have a "point".  It was MADATORY to facilitate desegregation.  There were some white kids were bussed as well. 

Must I spoon feed you information that you should be able to look up on your own?


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If black schools were better, you all would never have agreed to be bused to inferior white schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always manage to make a comment  in just about every tbread that ypu show up in, that is completely ignorant.
> 
> I never said white schools were inferior, I said that blacks do not rely on whites for better schooling.
> 
> Bussing was MADATORY in some cities as a way to desegregate schools and the practice wss upheld in the Supreme Court.
> 
> If predominately white schools were so much better, as you are implying, then how did you turn out to be so stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bussing was "MADATORY". Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't have a "point".  It was MADATORY to facilitate desegregation.  There were some white kids were bussed as well.
> 
> Must I spoon feed you information that you should be able to look up on your own?
Click to expand...

The word you're grasping for, fool, is MANDATORY. 

Definition of MANDATORY


----------



## PoliticalChic

deanrd said:


> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.





Link or lie?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple it is to prove you an indoctrinated robot, and me....never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."*
> *CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”*
> *D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" **Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair **Linda Sarsour** is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"*
> *Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed a custard pie you your kisser, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny. These fools think if 20 people all tell the same lie at once it will turn into the truth.
Click to expand...




Did ya' get that reparations check yet?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny. These fools think if 20 people all tell the same lie at once it will turn into the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya' get that reparations check yet?
Click to expand...


I didn't but you japanese sure got yours. So how long were you in interment camps grasshopper?


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
Click to expand...

Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
Click to expand...




Soooo......there is no such link?

You're simply a liar?

Carry on.


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny. These fools think if 20 people all tell the same lie at once it will turn into the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya' get that reparations check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't but you japanese sure got yours. So how long were you in interment camps grasshopper?
Click to expand...

Longer than you were on a plantation.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people do not "rely" on whites for better schooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If black schools were better, you all would never have agreed to be bused to inferior white schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always manage to make a comment  in just about every tbread that ypu show up in, that is completely ignorant.
> 
> I never said white schools were inferior, I said that blacks do not rely on whites for better schooling.
> 
> Bussing was MADATORY in some cities as a way to desegregate schools and the practice wss upheld in the Supreme Court.
> 
> If predominately white schools were so much better, as you are implying, then how did you turn out to be so stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bussing was "MADATORY". Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't have a "point".  It was MADATORY to facilitate desegregation.  There were some white kids were bussed as well.
> 
> Must I spoon feed you information that you should be able to look up on your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word you're grasping for, fool, is MANDATORY.
> 
> Definition of MANDATORY
Click to expand...


I know the definition. You should  re read it, and let it sink into that empty space where your brain should be.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?
Click to expand...



I don't use vulgarity.

I've found that those who are losing the argument, often do.

I believe you've proven that premise.


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use vulgarity.
> 
> I've found that those who are losing the argument, often do.
> 
> I believe you've proven that premise.
Click to expand...


I believe you are full of shit.  My choice in words is appropriate given the willful ignorance you continue to show in this thread, and any other pertaining to race, in particularly, dealing with the overwhelming amount of information provided here that negates your attempt to deflect by asking for a link. 

Your request would be on the same level as asking for instructions on how to breathe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use vulgarity.
> 
> I've found that those who are losing the argument, often do.
> 
> I believe you've proven that premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are full of shit.  My choice in words is appropriate given the willful ignorance you continue to show in this thread, and any other pertaining to race, in particularly, dealing with the overwhelming amount of information provided here that negates your attempt to deflect by asking for a link.
> 
> Your request would be on the same level as asking for instructions on how to breathe.
Click to expand...




Your 'words' explain how you were raised, and the use of vulgarity proves that your thoughts are no more articulated on this subject than on any other.: a second-rater with a third grader's vocabulary.


----------



## Wry Catcher

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​



LOL  Poor muddy, never passed a survey course in Sociology and can't understand the difference between ethnocentrism and racism.


Evaluation of other cultures according to preconceptions originating in the standards and customs of one's own culture, vis a vis, prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be so racist.  Republicans maxed out when they invited the American Nazi Party, the Aryan Nation and the Alt White to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use vulgarity.
> 
> I've found that those who are losing the argument, often do.
> 
> I believe you've proven that premise.
Click to expand...


LOL vulgarity is in the eyes of the beholder.  Every ad hominem you use is vulgar, in the broadest sense of the word.

Vulgar:  lacking sophistication or good taste; unrefined.


----------



## ATL

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the comments from your nazi and aryan brethren in this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use vulgarity.
> 
> I've found that those who are losing the argument, often do.
> 
> I believe you've proven that premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are full of shit.  My choice in words is appropriate given the willful ignorance you continue to show in this thread, and any other pertaining to race, in particularly, dealing with the overwhelming amount of information provided here that negates your attempt to deflect by asking for a link.
> 
> Your request would be on the same level as asking for instructions on how to breathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'words' explain how you were raised, and the use of vulgarity proves that your thoughts are no more articulated on this subject than on any other.: a second-rater with a third grader's vocabulary.
Click to expand...


Says the member that needs a link to directions on how to breathe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......there is no such link?
> 
> You're simply a liar?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What good is providing a link if you can't fucking read what's in front of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use vulgarity.
> 
> I've found that those who are losing the argument, often do.
> 
> I believe you've proven that premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are full of shit.  My choice in words is appropriate given the willful ignorance you continue to show in this thread, and any other pertaining to race, in particularly, dealing with the overwhelming amount of information provided here that negates your attempt to deflect by asking for a link.
> 
> Your request would be on the same level as asking for instructions on how to breathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'words' explain how you were raised, and the use of vulgarity proves that your thoughts are no more articulated on this subject than on any other.: a second-rater with a third grader's vocabulary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the member that needs a link to directions on how to breathe.
Click to expand...




For any who need an explanation for your post....you made a claim, I asked you to support same.....and you couldn't.

And still can't.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Snouter said:


> IM2, you actually owe the South for feeding and housing your ancestors, if you want to pretend past generations have an impact on your current employment. Free room and board, that would be like what $5,000 a month the way you folks procreate?  Pay up for years of free shit, or move to Liberia or whatever shithole in Africa you want!


Did you see the pretty pictures I sent you?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

katsteve2012 said:


> If predominately white schools were so much better, as you are implying, then how did you turn out to be so stupid?


Something we're all wondering


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, you actually owe the South for feeding and housing your ancestors, if you want to pretend past generations have an impact on your current employment. Free room and board, that would be like what $5,000 a month the way you folks procreate?  Pay up for years of free shit, or move to Liberia or whatever shithole in Africa you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the pretty pictures I sent you?
Click to expand...




"Turning Point USA Urban Engagement Director Candace Owens said liberals want black people to remain as slaves, Tuesday on “Fox & Friends.”

Owens was thrust into the limelight Saturday after rapper Kanye West commended her on Twitter and said he likes the way she thinks.



West came under fire for defending the black conservative and Owens thinks it has to do with the desire to keep African Americans down.
“I have learned that the left would like their slaves back,” Owens said on “Fox & Friends.”

“They created a system where black people are ideological slaves,” she concluded. “We tested this theory very quickly. [Kanye] simply said seven words. ‘I like the way Candace Owens thinks.’ And this became a front news story across every single platform that you could possibly dream of. And that is only because he is not allowed to think differently as a black man.”
Candace Owens Accuses The Left Of ‘Wanting Their Slaves Back’


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny. These fools think if 20 people all tell the same lie at once it will turn into the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya' get that reparations check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't but you japanese sure got yours. So how long were you in interment camps grasshopper?
Click to expand...




Candice "Owens continued:

There is an ideological civil war happening: *Black people that are focused on their past and shouting about slavery *and black people that are focused on their futures, OK? That’s really what it comes down to, OK?

I can guarantee what you’re seeing happening is* victim mentality versus victor mentality ... Victim mentality is not cool. I don’t know why people like being oppressed. It’s the weirdest thing I ever heard: “I love oppression. We’re oppressed. 400 years of slavery, Jim Crow.” Which, by the way, none of you guys lived through. Your grandparents did.*

And it’s embarrassing that you utilize their history, you utilize their history and you come in here with more emotion than they ever had when they were living through it. You’re not living through anything right now. You’re overly privileged Americans."
https://www.theroot.com/kanye-west-candace-owens-and-the-conservative-sunken-p-1825473389


----------



## ATL

Snouter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You're a dumb ass. You are out of your league dumb white boy.. Say in your lane son. That would be the slow lane..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid moron, I could get laid with a good looking Jamaican female tomorrow if I was so inclined.  You may not realize Jamacian Blacks hate American Blacks.  That said, I only engage in post menopausal ladies at this point because no rubber is big enough to fit my unit.
Click to expand...


Is the same M.O. time after time..."x race, or x ethnicity hates blacks", but the only ones assessing such are white nationalists....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

ATL said:


> I believe you are full of shit. My choice in words is appropriate given the willful ignorance you continue to show in this thread, and any other pertaining to race, in particularly, dealing with the overwhelming amount of information provided here that negates your attempt to deflect by asking for a link.
> 
> Your request would be on the same level as asking for instructions on how to breathe.


They're just playing on these boards trying to get a rise out of people.  They've no point to make, otherwise they'd have made it by now, they have no disputing evidence, they don't understand how to read or to understand the significance of the various court rulings but their feelings sure get hurt really quickly if they feel that they are being accused of exactly what they are. 

I attended a conference a couple of years ago held by the Washington Defender Association.  They're a organization of defense attorneys and one of my investigators who was still in training at the time innocently asked while we were setting up "why is it such a terrible thing for a person to be called a racist when all of the evidence points to the fact that they are?".  The room went absolutely quiet and he was oblivious to the affect that he had caused although I caught a glance of my attorney snickering behind her hand.  I think there were only 4 black people in the room, 2 were attorneys and 2 were investigators but it was the perfect segue to the concept of implicit bias which was one of the topic of the training session, including the implicit bias of our court systems which I was very happy to hear being acknowledged. 

The problem with individuals such as these is they don't confine their mischief to the online arena, they take it offline and cause actual harm to people sometimes operating solely from malice but when they have a history of making racially derogatory posts such of these you'd think it would be difficult to divorce their actions from their words but that isn't what happens since I have had case after case of this very thing occurring.


----------



## ATL

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are full of shit. My choice in words is appropriate given the willful ignorance you continue to show in this thread, and any other pertaining to race, in particularly, dealing with the overwhelming amount of information provided here that negates your attempt to deflect by asking for a link.
> 
> Your request would be on the same level as asking for instructions on how to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> They're just playing on these boards trying to get a rise out of people.  They've no point to make, otherwise they'd have made it by now, they have no disputing evidence, they don't understand how to read or to understand the significance of the various court rulings but their feelings sure get hurt really quickly if they feel that they are being accused of exactly what they are.
> 
> I attended a conference a couple of years ago held by the Washington Defender Association.  They're a organization of defense attorneys and one of my investigator's who was still in training at the time innocently asked while we were setting up "why is it such a terrible thing for a person to be called a racist when all of the evidence points to the fact that they are?".  The room went absolutely quiet and he was oblivious to the affect that he had caused although I caught a glance of my attorney snickering behind her hand.  I think there were only 4 black people in the room, 2 were attorneys and 2 were investigators but it was the perfect segue to the concept of implicit bias which was one of the topic of the training session, including the implicit bias of our court systems which I was very happy to hear being acknowledged.
> 
> The problem with individuals such as these is they don't confine their mischief to the online arena, they take it offline and cause actual harm to people sometimes operating solely from malice but when they have a history of making racially derogatory posts such of these you'd think it would be difficult to divorce their actions from their words but that isn't what happens since I have had case after case of this very thing occurring.
Click to expand...



Yep, such has been the case as more and more of them are shamed to hiding their true thoughts behind a keyboard.  Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant.  Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> "Whites created a system based on race."


This is factual, are you disputing this?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

ATL said:


> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.


People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Whites created a system based on race."
> 
> 
> 
> This is factual, are you disputing this?
Click to expand...



Whether this is historical or fallacious....it has nothing to do with you.


Whatever claims you have with respect to the above have been paid for.


"At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.

And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
Blood Redemption

This is factual, are you disputing this?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
Click to expand...




Nonsense.


----------



## ptbw forever

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Poor muddy, never passed a survey course in Sociology and can't understand the difference between ethnocentrism and racism.
> 
> 
> Evaluation of other cultures according to preconceptions originating in the standards and customs of one's own culture, vis a vis, prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
Click to expand...

Nothing but racist double standards against white people and strawmen against white ethnocentric arguments....

Why are you dolts so oblivious to the blatantly obvious?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> For any who need an explanation for your post....you made a claim, I asked you to support same.....and you couldn't.
> 
> And still can't.


And you also asked me to provide you with *any *law that was [presumably negatively] applicable to black people only and I provided you with a page full of excerpts and links to the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws arranged and sorted by state and then you claimed that I provided nothing.

Are you writing an article or paper on race relations and you need us to do your homework or research for you, because you aren't contributing anything only gathering information it would appear.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> Nonsense.


Oh this ought to be good if she'll even answer - what part is nonsense?


----------



## ATL

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For any who need an explanation for your post....you made a claim, I asked you to support same.....and you couldn't.
> 
> And still can't.
> 
> 
> 
> And you also asked me to provide you with *any *law that was [presumably negatively] applicable to black people only and I provided you with a page full of excerpts and links to the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws arranged and sorted by state and then you claimed that I provided nothing.
> 
> Are you writing an article or paper on race relations and you need us to do your homework or research for you, because you aren't contributing anything only gathering information it would appear.
Click to expand...


I would guess to try and use for future arguments.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> Whether this is historical or fallacious....it has nothing to do with you.


You have no knowledge of what is relevant to me or not, but in any case or debate you have to first establish whether the statement on which the ensuing arguments are built are factual.  If you fail to do that then your complete argument could be based on something that is untrue and makes everything that occurs thereafter moot.

So, was the United States built upon a race-based system?  More specifically one in which whites were given rights that were denied to people of African descent?

It's a simple question with a yes or no answer.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For any who need an explanation for your post....you made a claim, I asked you to support same.....and you couldn't.
> 
> And still can't.
> 
> 
> 
> And you also asked me to provide you with *any *law that was [presumably negatively] applicable to black people only and I provided you with a page full of excerpts and links to the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws arranged and sorted by state and then you claimed that I provided nothing.
> 
> Are you writing an article or paper on race relations and you need us to do your homework or research for you, because you aren't contributing anything only gathering information it would appear.
Click to expand...



Which apply to you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether this is historical or fallacious....it has nothing to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no knowledge of what is relevant to me or not, but in any case or debate you have to first establish whether the statement on which the ensuing arguments are built are factual.  If you fail to do that then your complete argument could be based on something that is untrue and makes everything that occurs thereafter moot.
> 
> So, was the United States built upon a race-based system?  More specifically one in which whites were given rights that were denied to people of African descent?
> 
> It's a simple question with a yes or no answer.
Click to expand...



Which of the historical notes that you found, apply to you?


----------



## Wry Catcher

ptbw forever said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Poor muddy, never passed a survey course in Sociology and can't understand the difference between ethnocentrism and racism.
> 
> 
> Evaluation of other cultures according to preconceptions originating in the standards and customs of one's own culture, vis a vis, prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but racist double standards against white people and strawmen against white ethnocentric arguments....
> 
> Why are you dolts so oblivious to the blatantly obvious?
Click to expand...


And yet, you can't even rebut the distinction between ethnocentrism and racism.  Be honest, you've never taken a course in Sociology and your only Poli Sci education came via AM Radio and Fox Entertainment.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> Which apply to you?


So you're unable to answer the question?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> Which of the historical notes that you found, apply to you?


We don't start in the middle we start at the beginning.  So I ask you again, are you unable to answer the question or are you simply refusing to answer it?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> R*acism is not just individual hatred**, it’s systemic.*
> 
> *So when BLACKS create a system denying whites of opportunities because they are white, then and only then can you say blacks are just as or more racist than, whites.*


Some blacks want the very system you speak of here (vigilante style reverse racism), and the sad thing that we see today, is that they (in some cases) have alot of control over the megaphone instead of those with the more level cooler heads in which believe what King espoused about character.


----------



## ptbw forever

Wry Catcher said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Poor muddy, never passed a survey course in Sociology and can't understand the difference between ethnocentrism and racism.
> 
> 
> Evaluation of other cultures according to preconceptions originating in the standards and customs of one's own culture, vis a vis, prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but racist double standards against white people and strawmen against white ethnocentric arguments....
> 
> Why are you dolts so oblivious to the blatantly obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't even rebut the distinction between ethnocentrism and racism.  Be honest, you've never taken a course in Sociology and your only Poli Sci education came via AM Radio and Fox Entertainment.
Click to expand...

The difference is that you reserve one distinction for non-whites and the other for whites.

You are just too dumb to recognize the never-ending pattern.

Sociology is nothing but high cultured racism against white people now anyway.


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which apply to you?
> 
> 
> 
> So you're unable to answer the question?
Click to expand...


Obviously.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which apply to you?
> 
> 
> 
> So you're unable to answer the question?
Click to expand...




So you're unable to answer the question?

No fear....I'll answer for you: none of those issues that you've nurtured to give your life meaning, apply to you.

In short, you're simply an empty vessel, hoping to give a jejune life meaning.

True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the historical notes that you found, apply to you?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't start in the middle we start at the beginning.  So I ask you again, are you unable to answer the question or are you simply refusing to answer it?
Click to expand...



That would be post #1097


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> So you're unable to answer the question?
> 
> No fear....I'll answer for you: none of those issues that you've nurtured to give your life meaning, apply to you.
> 
> In short, you're simply an empty vessel, hoping to give a jejune life meaning.
> 
> True?


So I'll take that as a "no" you are unable to answer the original question as to whether or not the United States was founded upon a race bases system.  Exhibit A


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're unable to answer the question?
> 
> No fear....I'll answer for you: none of those issues that you've nurtured to give your life meaning, apply to you.
> 
> In short, you're simply an empty vessel, hoping to give a jejune life meaning.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll take that as a no.  Exhibit A
Click to expand...



I believe we've already established that you are a phony, attempting to claim benefits from issue that never applied to you....

.....sooooo.....why are you back?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> I believe we've already established that you are a phony, attempting to claim benefits from issue that never applied to you....
> 
> .....sooooo.....why are you back?


Why are you upset?  And who in the hell is "we"


----------



## Wry Catcher

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R*acism is not just individual hatred**, it’s systemic.*
> 
> *So when BLACKS create a system denying whites of opportunities because they are white, then and only then can you say blacks are just as or more racist than, whites.*
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks want the very system you speak of here (vigilante style reverse racism), and the sad thing that we see today, is that they (in some cases) have alot of control over the megaphone instead of those with the more level cooler heads in which believe what King espoused about character.
Click to expand...


Some whites want to overturn Brown v. BofEd and reestablish Jim Crow laws, some whites want to lynch black men who date white women and make laws against interracial marriage.

"Some" is much like watching Faux News, where the talking head says, "some people are saying ...".  And the same people were the talking head on the first hour of the Fox Entertainment day, and repeated as breaking news all the rest of the day.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> .....sooooo.....why are you back?


Back where and from where?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we've already established that you are a phony, attempting to claim benefits from issue that never applied to you....
> 
> .....sooooo.....why are you back?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?  And who in the hell are "we"
Click to expand...



The 'we' is you, and I.

I forced you to admit that none of the negative historical items impinge, in any way, on your existence.

Sooo...you simply pretend.

And, in the larger picture, we've also proven the adage "Democrats go with truth the way red wine goes with oysters…..or the way brown shoes go with a tuxedo."


And now, you're dismissed.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

PoliticalChic said:


> The 'we' is you, and I.
> I forced you to admit that none of the negative historical items impinge, in any way, on your existence.
> 
> Sooo...you simply pretend.
> 
> And, in the larger picture, we've also proven the adage "Democrats go with truth the way red wine goes with oysters…..or the way brown shoes go with a tuxedo."
> 
> And now, you're dismissed.


Do you under stand what delusions of grandeur are because you consistently display systems of the disorder.  You might want to get that checked out because you seem to think you have forced me into admitting something that I have not and could not truthfully denounce but your condition may be interfering with your ability to see this.  

You and others on this board keep making erroneous assumptions about me, my affiliations, etc.  I am not a democrat, I am not a liberal, I am not anti-white but I am anti-white *racists*.  And I'm a card carrying member of the ACLU which is the American Civil Liberties Union who fights for the constitutional rights of _everyone _in the United States irrespective of how vile their beliefs may be.

When you can't answer a question or the answer to the question will not support your position, then you deflect - that's what you've been doing during this entire conversation, not just with me but with other posters here who have been attempting to show how it's not factually possible due to the racist origins of our country for black people _as a race _to be more racists than whites.  That means if anyone is pretending that would be you not I so do not include me in any of your fantasies.  You and the others state things that are patently not true, attack the posters instead of their argument, throw out racial slurs and engage in behaviors that I suspect you would never do if you were facing any of us in real life.  That alone is a sign of cowardice.

As far as your dismissal of me or my arguments which one it is is hard to tell since you equivocate so frequently, unless you depart from U.S. Message Board entirely so you don't have to see my posts or put me on ignore like a little kid hiding attempting to hide behind a curtain thinking that just because he can't see anyone no one can see him, I'll still be here and else where online and off exposing the bigots and racists in our environment.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you wish?  In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news or quotes from Breitbart or Fox or any of the other racist supremacist rags.  Farrakhan, apparently you think he’s radioactive or has bubonic plague.  Farrakhan is who he is because of the society and times in which he was raised.  The Black community and it’s leaders along with the Black political class of both parties have had the same common experiences with American Racism that helped form him.  He speaks for a militant and disillusioned segment of Black America and will be heard.  Obama’s bad relationship with Israel, come on now, more fake news from Fox.  It should be Israel’s bad relationship with America and the rest of the world, or more succinctly, Benjamin Netanyahu thinks White American racism can be used with Republican help to usurp American foreign policy and use our world position as a weapon against the uniting Arab states.  Also the Jewish government,  i.e. Benjamin Netanyahu,inserted himself into our partisan politics by endorsing McCain and campaigning openly against Obama in the 2012 presidential race.  He unprecedentedly accepted an invitation from Senate majority leader McConnell to speak before a special session of congress where he sought to embarrass the sitting President and his party, while mating his anti Palestinian agenda with the national security policies of his Republican hosts.  Bernie Madoff as a democratic anti Semitic flash point,  more Fox fake news.  Come on, can’t you do any better than that ?  I know if you and your hero Trump put your pea brains together you can invent something else to blame on Barack Hussein Obama, we all know it’s just a matter of time.  You need to give up, you’re playing a weak hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In my rebuttal of your post you’ll notice that I use no fake news..."
> 
> I, the same.
> 
> I notice you didn't rebut any of the items I documented the posts with......
> 
> QED....the Democrat Party is syncretic in relation to those of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> No self-respecting Jewish individual should be associated with this cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rub your face in it some more.....
> 
> *“Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan*
> 
> *….one of the women to be recognized [for praise by the Democrats] is an anti-Semite and supports the 9/11 attacks on the United States.*
> 
> Samira Ibrahim….is quite blunt regarding her views. On July 18 of last year, after five Israeli tourists and a Bulgarian bus driver were killed a suicide bombing attack, Ibrahim jubilantly tweeted: “*An explosion on a bus carrying Israelis in Burgas airport in Bulgaria on the Black Sea. Today is a very sweet day with a lot of very sweet news.”
> 
> [If this is not the view of the Democrats....why wasn't this savage crossed off the list of honorees??????]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim frequently uses Twitter to air *her anti-Semitic views*. Last August 4,commenting on demonstrations in Saudi Arabia, she described the ruling Al Saud family as “*dirtier than the Jews.*” Seventeen days later she tweeted in reference to Adolf Hitler: “I have discovered with the passage of days, that no act contrary to morality, no crime against society, takes place, except with the Jews having a hand in it. Hitler.”
> 
> *[Had she said this about blacks or Hispanics.....would she be on the Democrat's list???]*
> 
> 
> Ibrahim holds other repellent views as well. As a mob was attacking the United States embassy in Cairo on the eleventh anniversary of 9/11, pulling down the American flag and *raising the flag of Al Qaeda,* Ibrahim wrote on twitter: “Today is the anniversary of *9/11. May every year come with America burning.”* Possibly fearing the consequences of her tweet, she deleted it a couple of hours later, but not before a screen shotwas saved by an Egyptian activist.” Michelle Obama and John Kerry to Honor Anti-Semite and 9/11 Fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've got us a japanese right winger. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t you love how the trump trolls all show up at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you still standing by your man, Paul, in his support of genocide and rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still trying to pawn  off that lie about white genocide in South Africa?
Click to expand...



I referring to Paul explicitly stating his support for genocide and the use of rape as a weapon of war.


I attacked him for that, and Jillian rushed to defend him.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
Click to expand...

.

Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are[/QUOTE]


DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?


----------



## mudwhistle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we've already established that you are a phony, attempting to claim benefits from issue that never applied to you....
> 
> .....sooooo.....why are you back?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?  And who in the hell is "we"
Click to expand...

She's never upset.....and "we" is anyone rational and able to think logically who has been trying to knock some sense into your Mellon for the last couple of days.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
Click to expand...



DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?[/QUOTE]

No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

mudwhistle said:


> She's never upset.....and "we" is anyone rational and able to think logically who has been trying to knock some sense into your Mellon for the last couple of days.


Sure she was and I don't take advice or counsel from racists so you can just butt out of this portion of the conversation.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

This was in my email box this morning:

As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.

He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.

We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.

When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.

But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.

Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.

The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.

Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.        

What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.

These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”

McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.






_ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._

In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.

When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*

Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*

The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.

*Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
​


----------



## beagle9

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R*acism is not just individual hatred**, it’s systemic.*
> 
> *So when BLACKS create a system denying whites of opportunities because they are white, then and only then can you say blacks are just as or more racist than, whites.*
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks want the very system you speak of here (vigilante style reverse racism), and the sad thing that we see today, is that they (in some cases) have alot of control over the megaphone instead of those with the more level cooler heads in which believe what King espoused about character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites want to overturn Brown v. BofEd and reestablish Jim Crow laws, some whites want to lynch black men who date white women and make laws against interracial marriage.
> 
> "Some" is much like watching Faux News, where the talking head says, "some people are saying ...".  And the same people were the talking head on the first hour of the Fox Entertainment day, and repeated as breaking news all the rest of the day.
Click to expand...

Who are these whites who are specifically calling for what you say they are openly calling for or are you just race baiting because it's something that you just do ??


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> This was in my email box this morning:
> 
> As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.
> 
> He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.
> 
> We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.
> 
> When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.
> 
> But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.
> 
> Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.
> 
> The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.
> 
> Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.
> 
> These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”
> 
> McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
> the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._
> 
> In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.
> 
> When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*
> 
> Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*
> 
> The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.
> 
> *Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
> ​


And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this.  IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.

Have you thanked a white person lately ?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this. IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?


And what about the white pilots whose lives they protected who wouldn't


beagle9 said:


> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this. IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?


You know I believe in giving credit where credit is due and I have never denied the existence of white abolitionists or how invaluable their assistance was to the underground railroad, or those people anywhere who recognized the injustice of racial discrimination and the lingering effects of all of the statutes that made legal segregation the law of the land and stood up to it.  But that's not really what is in the dispute here.  By the same turn, one of the white pilots who didn't realize that the Redtails were black and asked to shake the hand of the pilot who saved his life, then refused to do so once they were back on the ground and he realized he was black.  And it was reported that the German prisoners of war were treated better by our own military simply because they were white than were the black Tuskegee officers.

I do personally express gratitude to anyone and everyone who assists me in ways big and small however sometimes it sounds (and feels) more like a situation where someone steals something from you and expects you to thank them for giving or selling it back to you.  And this is because of the original premise that the white race was entitled to everything within their domain and that the only purpose of the black race was to be subservient to the white race.

So when some of us aren't jumping up and down with gratitude it's not that we're not cognizant of the sacrifices made on our behalf by those not of our own race, it's because of others of your [white] race presuming that you are white, that are still in full-on racist mode and doing all the things that racists do including trying to denigrate others and devalue their contributions, work, accomplishments, sabotage opportunities, etc. the whole nine yards and then turn around and play the victim.  The same tactics that they use on these boards are the same tactics that they use everywhere else in life to wreck havoc and deprive non-whites of their rights.  

That's what the complaints are about, at least from my perspective.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> [Edited]
> I've never said anything about cultural bias, but I did post information regarding 'literacy tests' that were used in order to deny blacks the right to vote.  The circumstances may be different but the tactic is the same.  I'm not saying nor have I ever stated that is what happened, I merely pointed out that saying the white firefighters passed the test, the blacks did not, seal the tests and that's the end of it precludes any investigation into what really happened.  Because you didn't want to discuss the test and considered the test as the ONLY end-all and be-all for determining merit then yes you appear to consider the *black *candidates inferior when it comes to merit.
Click to expand...



The tactic is from generations ago, and New Haven, Conn. is not the Deep South of the Jim Crow era. 


The test was picked by the City, who's commitment to diversity has been strongly demonstrated, (fighting against promoting whites to the Supreme Court)

and is what we have to judge the firefighters by.


THIS PARTICULAR group of black firefighters did not score high enough to warrant promotion based on the rules of the Department.


Recognizing that one small group of blacks, did not score well enough on a promotions test, is not reason to call someone a racist.









Correll said:


> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.


First of all, I didn't smear you, I have NO idea what your culture is but you're on a message board arguing that black people are more racist than the people who put into writing that the black race was created to be subservient to the white race ***FOR ALL TIME***.  The race who then created a social structure by way of laws specifically restricting and prohibiting the rights of people of African descent (the alleged inferior and subservient race) to ensure that they could continue to be legally oppressed and that many of the people here on this board arguing for the white race are arguing that the white race as a whole is LESS RACIST than the people they enslaved, murdered, raped, lynched & oppressed.  That's a hard sell.[/QUOTE]


First of all, you did smear me. I've given you no call to call me that name. 

Second of all, once again you are citing the actions of whites from centuries ago, as though it was yesterday, and holding modern whites, whites who have been voting for pro civil rights policies for generations, responsible for those ancient wrongs. 


Third, the OP poll shows that more blacks thinks blacks are more racist, than whites, so it is not that hard of a sell. 






> Furthermore, why do I need to ask you anything?  Can't you make your argument yourself?  You want me to argue my side and help you argue yours as well by asking you your position?  From everything you've posted it's pretty clear that you only value the rights of the white firefighters per the examples we used.  You don't care that anything could have been wrong with the test used to determine merit.  You don't care that the EEOC found racial discrimination in some 50 odd cases over the last several years.  You haven't shown any care for the rights that have been violated by all of those people of color in the EEOC cases or even the black firefighters ONLY care for the white firefighters.  That is completely your right but when people believe you to be a closet racist or to be harboring racist thoughts or feelings or that you may be a bit prejudiced it's *because *of things you've stated here on this message board not because of any ill will or animosity I have towards you since I can only speak for myself.[/edited]




Making an assumption instead of asking a question, and then smearing someone based on the assumption, is a dick move.


That's not me asking you to make my argument for me.





Correll said:


> With all due respect. That is a dick move.


What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?[/QUOTE]



It is the type of thing a person who is a dick would do.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
Click to expand...


No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.[/QUOTE]



Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'we' is you, and I.
> I forced you to admit that none of the negative historical items impinge, in any way, on your existence.
> 
> Sooo...you simply pretend.
> 
> And, in the larger picture, we've also proven the adage "Democrats go with truth the way red wine goes with oysters…..or the way brown shoes go with a tuxedo."
> 
> And now, you're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you under stand what delusions of grandeur are because you consistently display systems of the disorder.  You might want to get that checked out because you seem to think you have forced me into admitting something that I have not and could not truthfully denounce but your condition may be interfering with your ability to see this.
> 
> You and others on this board keep making erroneous assumptions about me, my affiliations, etc.  I am not a democrat, I am not a liberal, I am not anti-white but I am anti-white *racists*.  And I'm a card carrying member of the ACLU which is the American Civil Liberties Union who fights for the constitutional rights of _everyone _in the United States irrespective of how vile their beliefs may be.
> IWhen you can't answer a question or the answer to the question will not support your position, then you deflect - that's what you've been doing during this entire conversation, not just with me but with other posters here who have been attempting to show how it's not factually possible due to the racist origins of our country for black people _as a race _to be more racists than whites.  That means if anyone is pretending that would be you not I so do not include me in any of your fantasies.  You and the others state things that are patently not true, attack the posters instead of their argument, throw out racial slurs and engage in behaviors that I suspect you would never do if you were facing any of us in real life.  That alone is a sign of cowardice.
> 
> As far as your dismissal of me or my arguments which one it is is hard to tell since you equivocate so frequently, unless you depart from U.S. Message Board entirely so you don't have to see my posts or put me on ignore like a little kid hiding attempting to hide behind a curtain thinking that just because he can't see anyone no one can see him, I'll still be here and else where online and off exposing the bigots and racists in our environment.
Click to expand...




OK....OK.....stop begging!

You can have another chance to answer:


Which of those anti-black regulations that you try to push, applied to you?

If none,....just slither away and stop whining.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
Click to expand...



DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?[/QUOTE]



Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:







"In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle." 

Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*" 

Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote


----------



## PoliticalChic

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's never upset.....and "we" is anyone rational and able to think logically who has been trying to knock some sense into your Mellon for the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she was and I don't take advice or counsel from racists so you can just butt out of this portion of the conversation.
Click to expand...



Hardly. 


I am the model of seraphic calm.


You should look that up.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. YOu just strongly supported my dismissal of the EEOC wins.
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
Click to expand...




Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:







"In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."

Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"

Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote[/QUOTE]

You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's never upset.....and "we" is anyone rational and able to think logically who has been trying to knock some sense into your Mellon for the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she was and I don't take advice or counsel from racists so you can just butt out of this portion of the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> 
> I am the model of seraphic calm.
> 
> 
> You should look that up.
Click to expand...


No you are a young ass japanese idiot whose parents got reparations.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we've already established that you are a phony, attempting to claim benefits from issue that never applied to you....
> 
> .....sooooo.....why are you back?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?  And who in the hell is "we"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's never upset.....and "we" is anyone rational and able to think logically who has been trying to knock some sense into your Mellon for the last couple of days.
Click to expand...



I don't believe it's a problem of 'sense,' muddy.....

It appears that some individuals have nothing in their own lives that they can point to with pride, so they make up an association with something or someone else as a demand for positive attention.

We have that here, in this thread.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
Click to expand...


You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.[/QUOTE]



Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.

He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.


Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?


Have you looked here?


----------



## IM2

There are no blacks here calling for any so called vigilante reverse discrimination.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we've already established that you are a phony, attempting to claim benefits from issue that never applied to you....
> 
> .....sooooo.....why are you back?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?  And who in the hell is "we"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's never upset.....and "we" is anyone rational and able to think logically who has been trying to knock some sense into your Mellon for the last couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it's a problem of 'sense,' muddy.....
> 
> It appears that some individuals have nothing in their own lives that they can point to with pride, so they make up an association with something or someone else as a demand for positive attention.
> 
> We have that here, in this thread.
Click to expand...


You are an example of that.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
Click to expand...




Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.

He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.


Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?


Have you looked here?






[/QUOTE]

Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was in my email box this morning:
> 
> As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.
> 
> He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.
> 
> We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.
> 
> When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.
> 
> But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.
> 
> Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.
> 
> The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.
> 
> Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.
> 
> These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”
> 
> McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
> the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._
> 
> In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.
> 
> When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*
> 
> Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*
> 
> The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.
> 
> *Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this.  IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
Click to expand...


I didn't do anything but read and agree. I don't thank whites for making me free. Because they didn't.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
Click to expand...


Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?[/QUOTE]



*"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
*“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
— 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race





Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was in my email box this morning:
> 
> As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.
> 
> He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.
> 
> We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.
> 
> When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.
> 
> But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.
> 
> Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.
> 
> The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.
> 
> Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.
> 
> These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”
> 
> McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
> the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._
> 
> In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.
> 
> When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*
> 
> Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*
> 
> The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.
> 
> *Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this.  IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything but read and agree. I don't thank whites for making me free. Because they didn't.
Click to expand...





As the old saying goes, "If you want to get even with someone, begin with someone who did you a favor."

With you, it's quite the opposite, isn't it.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
Click to expand...




*"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
*“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
— 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race





Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.

[/QUOTE]

Actually it is.

*Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was in my email box this morning:
> 
> As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.
> 
> He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.
> 
> We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.
> 
> When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.
> 
> But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.
> 
> Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.
> 
> The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.
> 
> Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.
> 
> These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”
> 
> McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
> the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._
> 
> In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.
> 
> When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*
> 
> Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*
> 
> The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.
> 
> *Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this.  IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything but read and agree. I don't thank whites for making me free. Because they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes, "If you want to get even with someone, begin with someone who did you a favor."
> 
> With you, it's quite the opposite, isn't it.
Click to expand...


There s a new saying and it goes- "thou shall shutteth your japanese mouth because verily you are the recipient of reparations from the US government."


----------



## ATL

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was in my email box this morning:
> 
> As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.
> 
> He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.
> 
> We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.
> 
> When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.
> 
> But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.
> 
> Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.
> 
> The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.
> 
> Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.
> 
> These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”
> 
> McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
> the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._
> 
> In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.
> 
> When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*
> 
> Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*
> 
> The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.
> 
> *Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this.  IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything but read and agree. I don't thank whites for making me free. Because they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes, "If you want to get even with someone, begin with someone who did you a favor."
> 
> With you, it's quite the opposite, isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There s a new saying and it goes- "thou shall shutteth your japanese mouth because verily you are the recipient of reparations from the US government."
Click to expand...


That's like a SNAP recipient badmouthing someone on disability.


----------



## IM2

ATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was in my email box this morning:
> 
> As one of the original Tuskegee Airmen, Colonel Charles McGee knew what it meant to face overwhelming odds.
> 
> He and his fellow Tuskegee Airmen and are credited with some 15,500 combat sorties. They earned a reputation for excellence as escort pilots, because of their unwavering commitment to staying with the bombers they were assigned to protect.
> 
> We believe Colonel McGee’s story still contains lessons that Americans of every generation ought to hear. He has lived through some incredible history, and is proud to be a Tuskegee Airman.
> 
> When Charles McGee joined the war effort in the 1940s, the U.S. military still upheld a 1925 report published by the Army War College full of cruel and racist remarks about African Americans’ intelligence.
> 
> But in 1941, The U.S. Army Air Corps opened an experimental program that allowed African Americans to train and become licensed military aviators.
> 
> Right around that time, news of the Army’s recruiting efforts began to spread through the black community. Colonel McGee already had a draft card, so he filled out a pilot’s application.
> 
> The program at Tuskegee Army Air Field was _experimental_ because it was expected to fail. He could feel just how different things were as he entered the South. Their facilities were segregated, a situation that was new to him.
> 
> Colonel McGee’s motto, which he’s carried in his heart and still strives to live by, is, “_Do while you can_.” Colonel McGee completed a total of 136 combat missions during World War II, and stayed on active duty for 30 years. He even set a record as the only fighter pilot to fly 100 or more combat missions in World War II, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> What he is most proud of is that he gave all he could, even as he battled the doubts and hatred rooted in the racism that was still prevalent in American society. The values and lessons he held onto gave him strength.
> 
> These lessons shaped his life, and he has worked hard to pass them on. He tells youngsters all the time, “_The things you do to improve your own life are also strengths to the country_.”
> 
> McGee graduated from primary flight training at Tuskegee in 1943 and was commissioned to the 302nd Fighter Squadron, one of the four all-black units of the 332nd Fighter Group. They flew sweeps – sweep in and strafe targets on the ground – and bomber escort missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Charles McGee with his Crew Chief, Nathaniel Wilson, standing by "Kitten,"
> the P-51C Mustang named for his wife._
> 
> In combat, the Airmen painted the tails of their P-47s to make it easier for the bomber pilots they were protecting to identify them. McGee told History Net a few years ago that everything changed for him when he took his first flight in the P-51C. He soon flew the P-51C regularly, and named it _Kitten,_ his wife’s nickname. HIs crew chief, Nathaniel Wilson, kept it purring, too.
> 
> When enemy airplanes appeared on bomber escort missions, commander Colonel Benjamin O. Davis Jr. ordered one airplane to pursue while the rest stayed with the bombers to protect against enemy fire. Because of this, bomber pilots often asked specifically for the “Red Tails,” and Col. Davis renamed his airplane *By Request.*
> 
> Even amidst the doubts of white officers and the humiliation of segregation, Col. Davis inspired his men to RISE ABOVE™ and focus on their skill as aviators. He often said, *“Excellence is the best response to racism.”*
> 
> The Airmen all knew they were fighting two battles: the battle against Hitler and Nazi Germany over there, and the battle against racism back here at home.
> 
> *Discipline*. *Commitment*. *Strength of Character*. *These are the lessons of the Tuskegee Airmen*. *Lessons that are every bit as applicable today as they were in the 1940s*. Lessons that can help youngsters gain the strength to overcome adversity in their own lives.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this.  IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything but read and agree. I don't thank whites for making me free. Because they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes, "If you want to get even with someone, begin with someone who did you a favor."
> 
> With you, it's quite the opposite, isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There s a new saying and it goes- "thou shall shutteth your japanese mouth because verily you are the recipient of reparations from the US government."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's like a SNAP recipient badmouthing someone on disability.
Click to expand...


LOL! Sure is.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
Click to expand...


Actually it is.

*Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*

[/QUOTE]



You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.

Specifically.....that I am never wrong.


"The Complex Man After the Change

Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:

Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
Click to expand...




You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.

Specifically.....that I am never wrong.


"The Complex Man After the Change

Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:

Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited[/QUOTE]

Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the courts are wrong, the juries were wrong, the EEOC is wrong and the only case anyone got right was New Haven Firefighter case in which the *white *firefighters prevailed?  And you don't see why this makes you look a bit biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle clues are not what people are supposed to be convicted on in this country. YOu need compelling evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
Click to expand...




Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.[/QUOTE]

You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.

You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.

That's just how it is. Deal with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
Click to expand...


Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.[/QUOTE]



Soooo......you're no longer denying that he said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” ?


Excellent.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
Click to expand...


Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.[/QUOTE]

Anyone who ever knew Ali or his biographer and photographer, Howard Bingham, knows that a lot of what he said publically versus privately, were often for effect and attention, which made him sort of an egnigma. He journeyed to Africa in 1964 for the first time, and his impressions of Africa from then until his death in 2016 were positive.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CBAB&usg=AOvVaw3pgOk3EcsE9o8tjSd2HNuB&ampcf=1


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
Click to expand...





Soooo......you're no longer denying that he said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” ?


Excellent.[/QUOTE]

As I stated from the beginning, your claim is wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......you're no longer denying that he said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” ?
> 
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


As I stated from the beginning, your claim is wrong.[/QUOTE]



Another spanking???


Coming right up:


Topix › African-American › "Thank God my grandaddy got on that b...
*"Thank God my grandaddy got on that boat."*
Created by muhammad ali on Jun 7, 2008"
"Thank God my grandaddy got on that boat."



Well known quote, attributed correctly.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
Click to expand...


Anyone who ever knew Ali or his biographer and photographer, Howard Bingham, knows that a lot of what he said publically versus privately, were often for effect and attention, which made him sort of an egnigma. He journeyed to Africa in 1964 for the first time, and his impressions of Africa from then until his death in 2016 were positive.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CBAB&usg=AOvVaw3pgOk3EcsE9o8tjSd2HNuB&ampcf=1[/QUOTE]

Those of us who were actually alive when Ali said such things understand this. Ali  opposed the use of our military in Asia. That stance cost him millions and years of his career.  So this Asian juvenile might need to shut up about Ali.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......you're no longer denying that he said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” ?
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated from the beginning, your claim is wrong.
Click to expand...




Another spanking???


Coming right up:


Topix › African-American › "Thank God my grandaddy got on that b...
*"Thank God my grandaddy got on that boat."*
Created by muhammad ali on Jun 7, 2008"
"Thank God my grandaddy got on that boat."



Well known quote, attributed correctly.[/QUOTE]

Those of us who were actually alive when Ali said such things understand how he was saying so in jest.. Ali  opposed the use of our military in Asia. That stance cost him millions and years of his career.  So Asian juvenile, you might need to shut up about Ali.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
Click to expand...




*"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
*“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
— 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race





Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.

[/QUOTE]
Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
Click to expand...


LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
Click to expand...



'Reparations' has never, in any way, been a part of either my life, nor any of my family.

Nor has any other iteration of begging for handouts.

But......if you'd like to begin same on an individual level, I can get you a Styrofoam cup.....


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Reparations' has never, in any way, been a part of either my life, nor any of my family.
> 
> Nor has any other iteration of begging for handouts.
> 
> But......if you'd like to begin same on an individual level, I can get you a Styrofoam cup.....
Click to expand...



Sure, right.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man who went even further in his view of the positive effect of the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the early 1970s Muhammad Ali fought for the heavyweight title against George Foreman. The fight was held in the African nation of Zaire; it was insensitively called the "rumble in the jungle."
> 
> Ali won the fight, and upon returning to the United States, he was asked by a reporter, "*Champ, what did you think of Africa?*"
> 
> Ali replied, "Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat!" There is a characteristic mischievous pungency to Ali's remark, yet it also expresses a widely held sentiment. Ali recognizes that for all the horror of slavery, it was the transmission belt that brought Africans into the orbit of Western freedom. The slaves were not better off—the boat Ali refers to brought the slaves through a horrific Middle Passage to a life of painful servitude—yet *their descendants today, even if they won't admit it, are better off. Ali was honest enough to admit it."*
> Muhammad Ali - Wikiquote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
Click to expand...

What do you need reparations for anyway. 
Obama already hooked everyone up, right?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you need reparations for anyway.
> Obama already hooked everyone up, right?
Click to expand...


A person who is from the group that has been given everything really has nothing to say.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you need reparations for anyway.
> Obama already hooked everyone up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person who is from the group that has been given everything really has nothing to say.
Click to expand...

Well they sure as hell seem to be saying something.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already ben shown that's not the case. I know your Japanese ass is grateful to whites for your reparations but that doesn't mean you get to repost a silly comment from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Reparations' has never, in any way, been a part of either my life, nor any of my family.
> 
> Nor has any other iteration of begging for handouts.
> 
> But......if you'd like to begin same on an individual level, I can get you a Styrofoam cup.....
Click to expand...


You see kiddo you run your mouth and go too far when you do so. Therefore we are going to a place I did not want to go. But for you, I'm going to make an exception.

You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa. What about your japanese ass? Are you grateful to the white man because he did not wipe every japanese person off the face of the earth for starting world war two? Learn to humble yourself child and stay out of adult conversations.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you need reparations for anyway.
> Obama already hooked everyone up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person who is from the group that has been given everything really has nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they sure as hell seem to be saying something.
Click to expand...


They are talking but that doesn't mean they are saying anything.


----------



## katsteve2012

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
Click to expand...


Anyone who ever knew Ali or his biographer and photographer, Howard Bingham, knows that a lot of what he said publically versus privately, were often for effect and attention, which made him sort of an egnigma. He journeyed to Africa in 1964 for the first time, and his impressions of Africa from then until his death in 2016 were positive.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CBAB&usg=AOvVaw3pgOk3EcsE9o8tjSd2HNuB&ampcf=1[/QUOTE]

This brought back a memory. Back in 2009, Howard Bingham, (Ali's biographer) stayed at my Mother's house, because he was am honored guest and speaker at the Gordon Parks festival in Fort Scott, Kansas. Being that you reside in Kansas, (I think), you may have heard of Mr. Parks and the annual celebration.

Anyway, I flew in from California to be there, and spent time with Mr. Bingham, Ali wanted to come, but could not, due to his failing health.

I first met Ali back in the early 70's as a national golden glove prospect, and he was electrifying to be around...even after he came back from being exiled by all commissions for refusing to be drafted. 

I saw his last fight live  at the Astrodome as a kid with my father before they railroaded him.

 Mr. Bingham  talked a lot about Ali, and the fact that he felt more at home in Africa, than he ever did in his hometown of Louisville, Kentucky.....the same place where he could not even order a sandwich, even after winning a gold medal in the Olympics for America.

He had far greater fondness for Africa than he did for the U.S.

They took his title and livelihood, and tried to break him. But they couldn't.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who ever knew Ali or his biographer and photographer, Howard Bingham, knows that a lot of what he said publically versus privately, were often for effect and attention, which made him sort of an egnigma. He journeyed to Africa in 1964 for the first time, and his impressions of Africa from then until his death in 2016 were positive.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CBAB&usg=AOvVaw3pgOk3EcsE9o8tjSd2HNuB&ampcf=1
> 
> This brought back a memory. Back in 2009, Howard Bingham, (Ali's biographer) stayed at my Mother's house, because he was am honored guest and speaker at the Gordon Parks festival in Fort Scott, Kansas. Being that you reside in Kansas, (I think), you may have heard of Mr. Parks.
> 
> Anyway, I flew in from California to be there, and spent time with Mr. Bingham, Ali wanted to come, but could not, due to his failing health.
> 
> He talked a lot about Ali, and the fact that he felt more at home in Africa, than he ever did in his hometown of Louisville, Kentucky.....the same place where he could not even order a sandwich, after winning a gold medal in the Olympics for America.
Click to expand...


I've been to Ft. Scott. I almost went to the juco there to play football. Yes I've heard of Mr. Parks. If memory serves me correctly I met him when I was a young man when he spoke at a community center in my hometown.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is the case....it has been widely quoted and noted.
> 
> He found it beneficial to alter his view in later years.
> 
> 
> Now....back on point.....did you receive that reparations check yet?
> 
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Reparations' has never, in any way, been a part of either my life, nor any of my family.
> 
> Nor has any other iteration of begging for handouts.
> 
> But......if you'd like to begin same on an individual level, I can get you a Styrofoam cup.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see kiddo you run your mouth and go too far when you do so. Therefore we are going to a place I did not want to go. But for you, I'm going to make an exception.
> 
> You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa. What about your japanese ass? Are you grateful to the white man because he did not wipe every japanese person off the face of the earth for starting world war two? Learn to humble yourself child and stay out of adult conversations.
Click to expand...



"You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa."

Actually, I never said any such thing......Muhammad Ali said it.

And, you're not in Africa......so it seems you agree.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> *Muhammad Ali on the Vietnam war and racism.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the ability, it seems, to learn.
> 
> Specifically.....that I am never wrong.
> 
> 
> "The Complex Man After the Change
> 
> Unfortunately, after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”:
> 
> Historian Elliot Gorn explained that Ali came to even greater consciousness however as he grew. He wrote, “Clay later regretted the remark [ about Africans living in huts] when Louisville’s mayor prodded him to repeat it before a delegation at city hall and when a young Nigerian chided him for perpetuating a stereotype of Africa”.
> Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle, until he visited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look fool, you know nothing about Ali. He didn't change his name to Muhammad Ali because he was grateful to not have to live in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who ever knew Ali or his biographer and photographer, Howard Bingham, knows that a lot of what he said publically versus privately, were often for effect and attention, which made him sort of an egnigma. He journeyed to Africa in 1964 for the first time, and his impressions of Africa from then until his death in 2016 were positive.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CBAB&usg=AOvVaw3pgOk3EcsE9o8tjSd2HNuB&ampcf=1
> 
> This brought back a memory. Back in 2009, Howard Bingham, (Ali's biographer) stayed at my Mother's house, because he was am honored guest and speaker at the Gordon Parks festival in Fort Scott, Kansas. Being that you reside in Kansas, (I think), you may have heard of Mr. Parks.
> 
> Anyway, I flew in from California to be there, and spent time with Mr. Bingham, Ali wanted to come, but could not, due to his failing health.
> 
> He talked a lot about Ali, and the fact that he felt more at home in Africa, than he ever did in his hometown of Louisville, Kentucky.....the same place where he could not even order a sandwich, after winning a gold medal in the Olympics for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to Ft. Scott. I almost went to the juco there to play football. Yes I've heard of Mr. Parks. If memory serves me correctly I met him when I was a young man when he spoke at a community center in my hometown.
Click to expand...


They have a great football program at that school. Several of their players have gone on to play in the NFL. you're correct about Mr. Parks. He was born in Ft. Scott, and never forgot where he came from. My grandmother used to walk to s segregated school with him when they were elementary age.

There is a book out there that he wrote before he passed away called "Voices In The Mirror" about what life was like  there when he grew up,  and his life after leaving.

He was the first black staff photographer for Life magazine.


----------



## Humorme

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​




As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.  

I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.

But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?

Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.

So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.

Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.

If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this. IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the white pilots whose lives they protected who wouldn't
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in all of this he can surely thank the white officers who stuck their necks out, and gave these guy's the chance that they deserved in all of this. IM2 just threw up in his throat reading this post. Yes it's true IM2.
> 
> Have you thanked a white person lately ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I believe in giving credit where credit is due and I have never denied the existence of white abolitionists or how invaluable their assistance was to the underground railroad, or those people anywhere who recognized the injustice of racial discrimination and the lingering effects of all of the statutes that made legal segregation the law of the land and stood up to it.  But that's not really what is in the dispute here.  By the same turn, one of the white pilots who didn't realize that the Redtails were black and asked to shake the hand of the pilot who saved his life, then refused to do so once they were back on the ground and he realized he was black.  And it was reported that the German prisoners of war were treated better by our own military simply because they were white than were the black Tuskegee officers.
> 
> I do personally express gratitude to anyone and everyone who assists me in ways big and small however sometimes it sounds (and feels) more like a situation where someone steals something from you and expects you to thank them for giving or selling it back to you.  And this is because of the original premise that the white race was entitled to everything within their domain and that the only purpose of the black race was to be subservient to the white race.
> 
> So when some of us aren't jumping up and down with gratitude it's not that we're not cognizant of the sacrifices made on our behalf by those not of our own race, it's because of others of your [white] race presuming that you are white, that are still in full-on racist mode and doing all the things that racists do including trying to denigrate others and devalue their contributions, work, accomplishments, sabotage opportunities, etc. the whole nine yards and then turn around and play the victim.  The same tactics that they use on these boards are the same tactics that they use everywhere else in life to wreck havoc and deprive non-whites of their rights.
> 
> That's what the complaints are about, at least from my perspective.
Click to expand...

If could take the black racist out of the debate or conversation, then your words would ring loud and proud, but to deny the fact that you have black racist in high places among your group who can take your megaphone anytime they want to is what continues to keep the white people's gaurd up...... These racist cause a huge amount of trouble when it comes to race relations in this country.  The same goes for the white racist as well.

It's great that you can thank those who were white, and had stood in the gap for your people (if you are black),and this being way back in the day, and even unto this very day.


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
Click to expand...


When it seems like the whole world is against you, maybe it isn't the world that's the problem....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?


It is the type of thing a person who is a dick would do.[/QUOTE]
LOL..define what you mean when you say a person is a dick, or more specifically what you mean when you say that I am a dick.  Because now you're the one calling me names, simply because you talked yourself into a corner with your supremacist comments and attitudes and are lashing out because you've been called on it.

Those assumptions that you say that I've made about you are based on YOUR comments but I bet it never occurred to you that I fight for the rights of whites as well as people of color and not just by sticking up for them on a friggin message board.  Because that's what people who believe in *equal rights *for *everyone *do.  The problems that most of you have is you don't seem to understand that your rights end where the rights of others begin, meaning that yours rights do not supersede the rights of others simply because you're white and erroneously believe the white race is being discriminated against as a whole.


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it seems like the whole world is against you, maybe it isn't the world that's the problem....
Click to expand...


The whole world does seem to be against you.  I noticed that I'm not the only one speculating about the lack of black people's integrity using you as the example.

I'm hoping that someone of your own race sees you for what you are and comments on it so as to allay the fears whites have about you.

Our opinions are based on experiences.  If I based my response to the OPs question and this board was my only way of formulating a response, you and I both know what the answer is.

 "_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18 : 13


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> If could take the black racist out of the debate or conversation, then your words would ring loud and proud, but to deny the fact that you have black racist in high places among your group who can take your megaphone anytime they want to is what continues to keep the white people's gaurd up...... These racist cause a huge amount of trouble when it comes to race relations in this country. The same goes for the white racist as well.


I've never denied that there is such a thing as black racists or black separatists but the same is true of any group irrespective of the racial or religious makeup even, just as an example.

The topic of this thread as I understood it is not about individual racists (of any race) and the damage that they're inflicting upon society but the black and white race as a whole.  Because of the legislative history and court rulings I don't see how anyone can make the claim that the white race is not more racists than the black race with a straight face.  It is not factually true therefore it's impossible to claim that it's true.  And that's what all the back & forth on this thread has allegedly been about.  There are several members who refuse to acknowledge the origin of the country because presumably they would then have to acknowledge it's racist roots and they just can't deal with those facts so they continue to ignore them and pretend they have no bearing *at all *on the institutional racism of today.



beagle9 said:


> It's great that you can thank those who were white, and had stood in the gap for your people (if you are black),and this being way back in the day, and even unto this very day.


My parents grew up in integrated environments although for them it was more a situation of being one of the few black families in their predominantly white neighborhoods.  We also lived in a neighborhood that was predominantly white (Compton) when my parents moved in that later became predominantly black and then we moved to the suburbs which was another integrated neighborhood that was predominantly Asian (Japanese) although our neighborhood and middle school was very diverse - Asians, Whites, Blacks, Somoans, Hispanics, East Indians, etc.  And although I as well as my younger brother & sister have experienced isolated incidents of racism when we were younger, it's nothing like what I've experienced in the last 20 years, in fact it's very targeted.   The advent of the internet we're sure is a contributing factor.


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it seems like the whole world is against you, maybe it isn't the world that's the problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole world does seem to be against you.  I noticed that I'm not the only one speculating about the lack of black people's integrity using you as the example.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone of your own race sees you for what you are and comments on it so as to allay the fears whites have about you.
> 
> Our opinions are based on experiences.  If I based my response to the OPs question and this board was my only way of formulating a response, you and I both know what the answer is.
> 
> "_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18 : 13
Click to expand...


One problem with your entire screed....you are making an accusation that you have no idea about.  I have not spoken of my race here, so, when you are speaking about black people's integrity, you are talking out of your ass. This is further proof of my position when I called it correctly what your mindset is all about.  Why do you think black people have the burden to be characterized by other black people, but someone like you doesn't reflect negatively towards white people?

Rhetorical question.


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it seems like the whole world is against you, maybe it isn't the world that's the problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole world does seem to be against you.  I noticed that I'm not the only one speculating about the lack of black people's integrity using you as the example.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone of your own race sees you for what you are and comments on it so as to allay the fears whites have about you.
> 
> Our opinions are based on experiences.  If I based my response to the OPs question and this board was my only way of formulating a response, you and I both know what the answer is.
> 
> "_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18 : 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One problem with your entire screed....you are making an accusation that you have no idea about.  I have not spoken of my race here, so, when you are speaking about black people's integrity, you are talking out of your ass. This is further proof of my position when I called it correctly what your mindset is all about.  Why do you think black people have the burden to be characterized by other black people, but someone like you doesn't reflect negatively towards white people?
> 
> Rhetorical question.
Click to expand...


You may not realize it, but you are projecting.  You made up your mind about me based upon a *mere part *of a single post that you admittedly *did not read*.  That is what is defined as both bigotry *AND* prejudice.

I have no "_screed_" that you would have a clue about, son.  You profess to know what my mindset is all about, yet you saw how National Socialists jumped at the chance to help you sabotage me and you don't know spit about me.  

BTW, you are so dishonest that when you did make a point about whites in general that was accurate you got a "_Winner_" like from me.  You never noticed.  I mostly bitch at and to the whites.  America consumes over 80 percent of world's opioid supply and most of it is consumed by whites.  They fuck up their  own lives and *always* try blaming so - called "_illegal aliens_" (as if someone were breaking their freaking arms to hire those people), Muslims, blacks, or anybody else to avoid accountability.

Unlike you I know the problems within my own race.  It was a point I made that you failed to read in the first post we crossed paths on.  No matter what I think about you, I'm telling you that whites have become the dumbest sons of bitches on God's green earth.  They think they can build a government so big it will save them from themselves.

White racists want me out of the way as much as you do.  So, for the moment, unless and until somebody that is black takes you to task for your ignorance, prejudice and bigotry I will attribute it to a cultural commonality.

But I will say this:

If Uncle Scam ever sent me an individual like you to take care of and they were old enough to be held accountable for what they say, I'd take a leather strap to their bare ass, regardless of what race they come from and they would never disrespect another human being in my presence.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

I know the following will mostly fall on deaf ears but I believe it's worth reiterating - the concept of unresolved issues of the past (excerpt) - the effect is cumulative:

_One problem is that *effects of centuries of racial segregation and legal discrimination remain with us today*. Slavery was the state of the vast majority of blacks in the United States for 200 years. Even after slavery’s abolition, for a hundred years, Jim Crow laws restricted where an African-American could live, go to school and work, and prevented him or her from voting or serving in public office.


Many Americans today grew up in that era of legal racism. (Jim Crow laws were not declared illegal until the 1950s and ’60s.) They sat in the back of the bus, attended segregated schools, used “colored” bathrooms and drinking fountains, and addressed younger white men as “sir” while those same whites called the men, regardless of age, “boy.” This wasn’t so long ago. The year I started high school was the year my town desegregated its two high schools. *Many blacks who grew up in this era still live in those same segregated communities, are less educated, and have fewer employment opportunities because of those policies.*

Those who grew up with such racism — black or white — were powerfully affected by it. *Whites (many still alive today) were taught that blacks were lesser humans*. And many blacks, at least subconsciously, accepted what whites told them. An NAACP leader once admitted that when he boarded an African plane in the early 1970s and saw a black pilot, he immediately wondered if he was competent. Then it struck him that his culture had taught him that blacks were not capable, and he had subconsciously accepted it.

The Civil Rights Movement did not suddenly make everything all right. You cannot discriminate against a race for centuries and then, even if you suddenly stopped, say that everything is all right now. *Effects of that racism are still with us*._


_*One area is household income*. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, African-American children are three times as likely to be in households in poverty than are white children, and that gap is growing.

*Another is education*. A white child is twice as likely as an African-American child to have a parent with a college education. Black children are less likely to graduate from high school and whites graduate from college at greater rates than blacks.

*Nor have we really eradicated racism*. Even in an area as basic as buying a home, racism persists. For example, a U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development study in 2013 found that when meeting with Realtors and lenders, blacks were shown fewer available properties, asked more questions about their finances and given fewer options for financing than were whites. De Jure racism is now illegal. But de facto racism is harder to erase.

Still another area, one we hear about more, is interaction with the law. According to the NAACP, there are nearly as many blacks on death row as whites, even though blacks constitute less than 13 percent of the total population. The prison reform group, The Sentencing Project, estimates one in three black males can expect to be in jail at some point in their lives.

*Some may blame all of these problems on African-Americans themselves*. *That attitude ignores the history of discrimination that has led up to today. An inability to recognize the roots of our difficulties is one of the biggest challenges Americans face today with race relations*. It is not surprising that many African-Americans are angry about how they have been treated and how they are still treated today._​


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it seems like the whole world is against you, maybe it isn't the world that's the problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole world does seem to be against you.  I noticed that I'm not the only one speculating about the lack of black people's integrity using you as the example.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone of your own race sees you for what you are and comments on it so as to allay the fears whites have about you.
> 
> Our opinions are based on experiences.  If I based my response to the OPs question and this board was my only way of formulating a response, you and I both know what the answer is.
> 
> "_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18 : 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One problem with your entire screed....you are making an accusation that you have no idea about.  I have not spoken of my race here, so, when you are speaking about black people's integrity, you are talking out of your ass. This is further proof of my position when I called it correctly what your mindset is all about.  Why do you think black people have the burden to be characterized by other black people, but someone like you doesn't reflect negatively towards white people?
> 
> Rhetorical question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not realize it, but you are projecting.  You made up your mind about me based upon a *mere part *of a single post that you admittedly *did not read*.  That is what is defined as both bigotry *AND* prejudice.
> 
> I have no "_screed_" that you would have a clue about, son.  You profess to know what my mindset is all about, yet you saw how National Socialists jumped at the chance to help you sabotage me and you don't know spit about me.
> 
> BTW, you are so dishonest that when you did make a point about whites in general that was accurate you got a "_Winner_" like from me.  You never noticed.  I mostly bitch at and to the whites.  America consumes over 80 percent of world's opioid supply and most of it is consumed by whites.  They fuck up their  own lives and *always* try blaming so - called "_illegal aliens_" (as if someone were breaking their freaking arms to hire those people), Muslims, blacks, or anybody else to avoid accountability.
> 
> Unlike you I know the problems within my own race.  It was a point I made that you failed to read in the first post we crossed paths on.  No matter what I think about you, I'm telling you that whites have become the dumbest sons of bitches on God's green earth.  They think they can build a government so big it will save them from themselves.
> 
> White racists want me out of the way as much as you do.  So, for the moment, unless and until somebody that is black takes you to task for your ignorance, prejudice and bigotry I will attribute it to a cultural commonality.
> 
> But I will say this:
> 
> If Uncle Scam ever sent me an individual like you to take care of and they were old enough to be held accountable for what they say, I'd take a leather strap to their bare ass, regardless of what race they come from and they would never disrespect another human being in my presence.
Click to expand...


Wait..what?  You just said you would whip a grown man?  Dude, you know those days are gone, right?


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I know the following will mostly fall on deaf ears but I believe it's worth reiterating - the concept of unresolved issues of the past (excerpt) - the effect is cumulative:
> 
> _One problem is that *effects of centuries of racial segregation and legal discrimination remain with us today*. Slavery was the state of the vast majority of blacks in the United States for 200 years. Even after slavery’s abolition, for a hundred years, Jim Crow laws restricted where an African-American could live, go to school and work, and prevented him or her from voting or serving in public office.
> 
> 
> Many Americans today grew up in that era of legal racism. (Jim Crow laws were not declared illegal until the 1950s and ’60s.) They sat in the back of the bus, attended segregated schools, used “colored” bathrooms and drinking fountains, and addressed younger white men as “sir” while those same whites called the men, regardless of age, “boy.” This wasn’t so long ago. The year I started high school was the year my town desegregated its two high schools. *Many blacks who grew up in this era still live in those same segregated communities, are less educated, and have fewer employment opportunities because of those policies.*
> 
> Those who grew up with such racism — black or white — were powerfully affected by it. *Whites (many still alive today) were taught that blacks were lesser humans*. And many blacks, at least subconsciously, accepted what whites told them. An NAACP leader once admitted that when he boarded an African plane in the early 1970s and saw a black pilot, he immediately wondered if he was competent. Then it struck him that his culture had taught him that blacks were not capable, and he had subconsciously accepted it.
> 
> The Civil Rights Movement did not suddenly make everything all right. You cannot discriminate against a race for centuries and then, even if you suddenly stopped, say that everything is all right now. *Effects of that racism are still with us*._
> 
> 
> _*One area is household income*. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, African-American children are three times as likely to be in households in poverty than are white children, and that gap is growing.
> 
> *Another is education*. A white child is twice as likely as an African-American child to have a parent with a college education. Black children are less likely to graduate from high school and whites graduate from college at greater rates than blacks.
> 
> *Nor have we really eradicated racism*. Even in an area as basic as buying a home, racism persists. For example, a U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development study in 2013 found that when meeting with Realtors and lenders, blacks were shown fewer available properties, asked more questions about their finances and given fewer options for financing than were whites. De Jure racism is now illegal. But de facto racism is harder to erase.
> 
> Still another area, one we hear about more, is interaction with the law. According to the NAACP, there are nearly as many blacks on death row as whites, even though blacks constitute less than 13 percent of the total population. The prison reform group, The Sentencing Project, estimates one in three black males can expect to be in jail at some point in their lives.
> 
> *Some may blame all of these problems on African-Americans themselves*. *That attitude ignores the history of discrimination that has led up to today. An inability to recognize the roots of our difficulties is one of the biggest challenges Americans face today with race relations*. It is not surprising that many African-Americans are angry about how they have been treated and how they are still treated today._​




So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it seems like the whole world is against you, maybe it isn't the world that's the problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole world does seem to be against you.  I noticed that I'm not the only one speculating about the lack of black people's integrity using you as the example.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone of your own race sees you for what you are and comments on it so as to allay the fears whites have about you.
> 
> Our opinions are based on experiences.  If I based my response to the OPs question and this board was my only way of formulating a response, you and I both know what the answer is.
> 
> "_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18 : 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One problem with your entire screed....you are making an accusation that you have no idea about.  I have not spoken of my race here, so, when you are speaking about black people's integrity, you are talking out of your ass. This is further proof of my position when I called it correctly what your mindset is all about.  Why do you think black people have the burden to be characterized by other black people, but someone like you doesn't reflect negatively towards white people?
> 
> Rhetorical question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not realize it, but you are projecting.  You made up your mind about me based upon a *mere part *of a single post that you admittedly *did not read*.  That is what is defined as both bigotry *AND* prejudice.
> 
> I have no "_screed_" that you would have a clue about, son.  You profess to know what my mindset is all about, yet you saw how National Socialists jumped at the chance to help you sabotage me and you don't know spit about me.
> 
> BTW, you are so dishonest that when you did make a point about whites in general that was accurate you got a "_Winner_" like from me.  You never noticed.  I mostly bitch at and to the whites.  America consumes over 80 percent of world's opioid supply and most of it is consumed by whites.  They fuck up their  own lives and *always* try blaming so - called "_illegal aliens_" (as if someone were breaking their freaking arms to hire those people), Muslims, blacks, or anybody else to avoid accountability.
> 
> Unlike you I know the problems within my own race.  It was a point I made that you failed to read in the first post we crossed paths on.  No matter what I think about you, I'm telling you that whites have become the dumbest sons of bitches on God's green earth.  They think they can build a government so big it will save them from themselves.
> 
> White racists want me out of the way as much as you do.  So, for the moment, unless and until somebody that is black takes you to task for your ignorance, prejudice and bigotry I will attribute it to a cultural commonality.
> 
> But I will say this:
> 
> If Uncle Scam ever sent me an individual like you to take care of and they were old enough to be held accountable for what they say, I'd take a leather strap to their bare ass, regardless of what race they come from and they would never disrespect another human being in my presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..what?  You just said you would whip a grown man?  Dude, you know those days are gone, right?
Click to expand...


Not in my house are the days gone of getting an ass whipping with a belt.  My wife has a son by a previous marriage.  That son crossed me one time and he decided he'd rather live in a tent rather than to be humiliated by someone almost twice his age.

The years you're on this earth are no indication of your maturity level.  I think that America has become a nation of pansies when it comes to discipline.  When you say a generation of 30 year olds living in mommy's house and thinking they are "_children_" needing to be kept up, you do realize they are not grown adults, don't you?

The same holds true when someone uses the Internet as a way of bullying people and saying things they would *NEVER* say in public - mostly because you know your attitude is wrong.  The years you are chronologically are no indication of maturity and immature people are *not* grown adults.   I tend to treat immature 30 year olds and so forth as children when they act like it.   Having taken a leather strap to a smart ass that was 29 and thought he could talk smack - you damn right, I realize what I said.  Disrespect under my roof is unacceptable.  And, honestly, I wish the people who control the Internet felt the same way.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I know the following will mostly fall on deaf ears but I believe it's worth reiterating - the concept of unresolved issues of the past (excerpt) - the effect is cumulative:
> 
> _One problem is that *effects of centuries of racial segregation and legal discrimination remain with us today*. Slavery was the state of the vast majority of blacks in the United States for 200 years. Even after slavery’s abolition, for a hundred years, Jim Crow laws restricted where an African-American could live, go to school and work, and prevented him or her from voting or serving in public office.
> 
> 
> Many Americans today grew up in that era of legal racism. (Jim Crow laws were not declared illegal until the 1950s and ’60s.) They sat in the back of the bus, attended segregated schools, used “colored” bathrooms and drinking fountains, and addressed younger white men as “sir” while those same whites called the men, regardless of age, “boy.” This wasn’t so long ago. The year I started high school was the year my town desegregated its two high schools. *Many blacks who grew up in this era still live in those same segregated communities, are less educated, and have fewer employment opportunities because of those policies.*
> 
> Those who grew up with such racism — black or white — were powerfully affected by it. *Whites (many still alive today) were taught that blacks were lesser humans*. And many blacks, at least subconsciously, accepted what whites told them. An NAACP leader once admitted that when he boarded an African plane in the early 1970s and saw a black pilot, he immediately wondered if he was competent. Then it struck him that his culture had taught him that blacks were not capable, and he had subconsciously accepted it.
> 
> The Civil Rights Movement did not suddenly make everything all right. You cannot discriminate against a race for centuries and then, even if you suddenly stopped, say that everything is all right now. *Effects of that racism are still with us*._
> 
> 
> _*One area is household income*. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, African-American children are three times as likely to be in households in poverty than are white children, and that gap is growing.
> 
> *Another is education*. A white child is twice as likely as an African-American child to have a parent with a college education. Black children are less likely to graduate from high school and whites graduate from college at greater rates than blacks.
> 
> *Nor have we really eradicated racism*. Even in an area as basic as buying a home, racism persists. For example, a U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development study in 2013 found that when meeting with Realtors and lenders, blacks were shown fewer available properties, asked more questions about their finances and given fewer options for financing than were whites. De Jure racism is now illegal. But de facto racism is harder to erase.
> 
> Still another area, one we hear about more, is interaction with the law. According to the NAACP, there are nearly as many blacks on death row as whites, even though blacks constitute less than 13 percent of the total population. The prison reform group, The Sentencing Project, estimates one in three black males can expect to be in jail at some point in their lives.
> 
> *Some may blame all of these problems on African-Americans themselves*. *That attitude ignores the history of discrimination that has led up to today. An inability to recognize the roots of our difficulties is one of the biggest challenges Americans face today with race relations*. It is not surprising that many African-Americans are angry about how they have been treated and how they are still treated today._​


Black racist can destroy your words here, because what usually happens is that when a black radical racist starts going crazy with a megaphone, it makes the white racist say SEE, SEE, SEE, I TOLD YOU SO. Around and around and around it goes, and where it stops nobody knows.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Black racist can destroy your words here, because what usually happens is that when a black radical racist starts going crazy with a megaphone, it makes the white racist say SEE, SEE, SEE, I TOLD YOU SO. Around and around and around it goes, and where it stops nobody knows.


Well I'm dedicated, and I have tactics that are effective but only to a degree because racism is still an issue today due in part to the unresolved issues of the past. 

As far the racists themselves, they don't factor into my methodology except as cannon fodder.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?


proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
versus
fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
Click to expand...




NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
Click to expand...


The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.

But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:

Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)

That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?

Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave​
Click to expand...




Humorme said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
Click to expand...


How do even begin to defend the statement  that:

"Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?

That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you. They are now on the conservative side.


I do not understand what it is you're trying to convey with that sentence.  That's like saying "millions of blacks do not agree that 1 +1 = 2 in the decimal number system"


----------



## basquebromance

I cannot understand people who say that minorities should be represented everywhere and yet are upset when there are blacks represented in the conservative movement


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how easily you start calling me names, based on "subtle clues" calls into question the judgement of everyone that shares your viewpoint on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Reasonable doubt applies to criminal cases and it is said that the measure is 98%.  The reason being if the government is going to take away a person's freedom and/or life then they want to be reasonably sure that the defendant actually committed the crime.
> 
> The EEOC's cases are civil and the threshold is a "preponderance of the evidence" which in layman terms means if you weigh the evidence from each side on a scale whichever side tips the scales prevails (51%).
> 
> _*Race Discrimination Based on Disparate Treatment*
> 
> Race discrimination can arise as disparate treatment, where an employer intentionally treats employees of a particular race less favorably than employees of a different race. ***In Postal Service v. Aikens, the Supreme Court made clear that *victims of race discrimination need not submit direct evidence of discriminatory intent*. Rather, *in acknowledging that such cases rarely involve “smoking gun” evidence, the Supreme Court held that circumstantial evidence can be used to prove the existence of unlawful motive in race discrimination cases*:
> 
> The prohibitions against discrimination contained in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 reflect an important national policy. *There will seldom be “eyewitness” testimony as to the employer’s mental processes*. But none of this means that trial courts or reviewing courts should treat discrimination differently from other ultimate questions of fact.
> _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
Click to expand...


You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.

You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.

That's just how it is. Deal with it.[/QUOTE]




You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
Click to expand...

Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death. 
At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts. 
By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well. 
Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
Click to expand...


LOL! Blacks do it all the time. What we don't sees is much of the opposite.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
Click to expand...


This is total stupidity.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the type of thing a person who is a dick would do.
Click to expand...

LOL..define what you mean when you say a person is a dick, or more specifically what you mean when you say that I am a dick.  Because now you're the one calling me names, simply because you talked yourself into a corner with your supremacist comments and attitudes and are lashing out because you've been called on it.

Those assumptions that you say that I've made about you are based on YOUR comments but I bet it never occurred to you that I fight for the rights of whites as well as people of color and not just by sticking up for them on a friggin message board.  Because that's what people who believe in *equal rights *for *everyone *do.  The problems that most of you have is you don't seem to understand that your rights end where the rights of others begin, meaning that yours rights do not supersede the rights of others simply because you're white and erroneously believe the white race is being discriminated against as a whole.[/QUOTE]



1. It is not credible that you do not understand what I mean by pointing out that you are behaving like a dick.

2. I did not start the name calling, you did.

3. When you insist on repeatedly judging whites as though they are the same as whites from a century ago from the Deep South, it is not credible that you fight for the rights of whites. 


4. NOTHING I have said or supported suggests that I believe that my rights supersede others because I am white. I have challenged you do support that shit, and you have utterly failed.


5. Why did you cut the portion of the discussion about the specific group of blacks not scoring well? That is the meat of the issue.


6. Do you expect or demand equal outcomes?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he never had that view. Do you know how stupid you look for being japanese and asking somebody about a reparations check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Reparations' has never, in any way, been a part of either my life, nor any of my family.
> 
> Nor has any other iteration of begging for handouts.
> 
> But......if you'd like to begin same on an individual level, I can get you a Styrofoam cup.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see kiddo you run your mouth and go too far when you do so. Therefore we are going to a place I did not want to go. But for you, I'm going to make an exception.
> 
> You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa. What about your japanese ass? Are you grateful to the white man because he did not wipe every japanese person off the face of the earth for starting world war two? Learn to humble yourself child and stay out of adult conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa."
> 
> Actually, I never said any such thing......Muhammad Ali said it.
> 
> And, you're not in Africa......so it seems you agree.
Click to expand...


And you are stupid enough to really believe Ali meant that. You  are a child. You haven't had to earn a buck in your life. You parents feed, house and clothe you. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the type of thing a person who is a dick would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..define what you mean when you say a person is a dick, or more specifically what you mean when you say that I am a dick.  Because now you're the one calling me names, simply because you talked yourself into a corner with your supremacist comments and attitudes and are lashing out because you've been called on it.
> 
> Those assumptions that you say that I've made about you are based on YOUR comments but I bet it never occurred to you that I fight for the rights of whites as well as people of color and not just by sticking up for them on a friggin message board.  Because that's what people who believe in *equal rights *for *everyone *do.  The problems that most of you have is you don't seem to understand that your rights end where the rights of others begin, meaning that yours rights do not supersede the rights of others simply because you're white and erroneously believe the white race is being discriminated against as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is not credible that you do not understand what I mean by pointing out that you are behaving like a dick.
> 
> 2. I did not start the name calling, you did.
> 
> 3. When you insist on repeatedly judging whites as though they are the same as whites from a century ago from the Deep South, it is not credible that you fight for the rights of whites.
> 
> 
> 4. NOTHING I have said or supported suggests that I believe that my rights supersede others because I am white. I have challenged you do support that shit, and you have utterly failed.
> 
> 
> 5. Why did you cut the portion of the discussion about the specific group of blacks not scoring well? That is the meat of the issue.
> 
> 
> 6. Do you expect or demand equal outcomes?
Click to expand...


Why do you ignore 241 years of white racial preferences?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> OTE="IM2, post: 19785837, member: 53913"]I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
Click to expand...


You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.

You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.

That's just how it is. Deal with it.[/QUOTE]




You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?[/QUOTE]

 My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done. 

What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you. They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand what it is you're trying to convey with that sentence.  That's like saying "millions of blacks do not agree that 1 +1 = 2 in the decimal number system"
Click to expand...


You don't understand that many modern day black people are no longer buying into the hate mongering of ATL?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of last night, I believe that most blacks are racist - at least to a higher degree than whites.
> 
> I was judged by a single response that a poster admitted he didn't bother reading all of.  When you have that happen several times, you begin to base your opinion on your experiences.
> 
> But really, does a member of the White Nationalists or KKK the same guy who takes in children as a DFACS asset?  In other words, I am a foster parent.  When police take parents into custody, the children are sent to me to live in my house until the parents can qualify to get them back or relatives petition for custody.  Do white racists try to adopt non-white children?
> 
> Toward the end of last year, I was asked to speak at a nearby church.  The *very first person* through the door was the wife of a friend I've had for well over 30 years (we were kids) and that lady adopted two black children rather than take the chance that the state would split them up.  They were all each other had.
> 
> So, white supremacists show up and give a spin on my life; one even claiming to "_know_" me.  Because they are willing to lie about me, who do you think that black guy believes?  Yep.  The one who will confirm this black guy's racist stereotyping.
> 
> Now, since there are no black people with enough discernment to look at the facts - and as I stated, this black guy worked off zero facts, and reason with him, what does that say about the black community as a whole?  When black people are being bullied, whites jump onto their bandwagon.  When whites are being bullied by a black person, rare (if ever) to you see a black person jump in and defend the white guy.
> 
> If you happen to see an exception, post it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Blacks do it all the time. What we don't sees is much of the opposite.
Click to expand...


Do you happen to live in a cave, isolated from the real world?


----------



## del

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards.



shocker

really


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much longer do you think that proposition is going to be used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
Click to expand...

Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race*
> *“Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat.”
> — 1974 response when asked for his impression of Africa, after Ali returned to the United States from Zaire, where he fought George Foreman."*
> No One Was Talking About These Uncomfortable Muhammad Ali Quotes About Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality isn't your strong suit, is it.
> 
> 
> Best way to end this Reparations argument is take the race-baiting perpetrators to Africa and show them the disease, harsh living conditions, and general squalor of their former homeland or homeland of their ancestors.
> Then remind them what living in America is compared to grass huts on the side of a river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Talking to a person who got reparations about ending a argument about reparations is about as stupid as stupid can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Reparations' has never, in any way, been a part of either my life, nor any of my family.
> 
> Nor has any other iteration of begging for handouts.
> 
> But......if you'd like to begin same on an individual level, I can get you a Styrofoam cup.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see kiddo you run your mouth and go too far when you do so. Therefore we are going to a place I did not want to go. But for you, I'm going to make an exception.
> 
> You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa. What about your japanese ass? Are you grateful to the white man because he did not wipe every japanese person off the face of the earth for starting world war two? Learn to humble yourself child and stay out of adult conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You talk a lot of shit about how blacks should be happy to be here instead of Africa."
> 
> Actually, I never said any such thing......Muhammad Ali said it.
> 
> And, you're not in Africa......so it seems you agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are stupid enough to really believe Ali meant that. You  are a child. You haven't had to earn a buck in your life. You parents feed, house and clothe you. Shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...




Good to see that I have beaten you into submission: you now admit that Ali said exactly what I said he did.


You remind me of nothing so much as Confederate General Wise, chased by Union General Cox, referring to his retreat a 'retrograde movement' of his troops. 

Nice retrograde movement, there.




BTW.....I never tell anyone to 'shut up."
It shows the fear you have of my posts.
Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
Click to expand...





....and help him pack.....



On the downside.....we'd have to find another  piñata .....


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the type of thing a person who is a dick would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..define what you mean when you say a person is a dick, or more specifically what you mean when you say that I am a dick.  Because now you're the one calling me names, simply because you talked yourself into a corner with your supremacist comments and attitudes and are lashing out because you've been called on it.
> 
> Those assumptions that you say that I've made about you are based on YOUR comments but I bet it never occurred to you that I fight for the rights of whites as well as people of color and not just by sticking up for them on a friggin message board.  Because that's what people who believe in *equal rights *for *everyone *do.  The problems that most of you have is you don't seem to understand that your rights end where the rights of others begin, meaning that yours rights do not supersede the rights of others simply because you're white and erroneously believe the white race is being discriminated against as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is not credible that you do not understand what I mean by pointing out that you are behaving like a dick.
> 
> 2. I did not start the name calling, you did.
> 
> 3. When you insist on repeatedly judging whites as though they are the same as whites from a century ago from the Deep South, it is not credible that you fight for the rights of whites.
> 
> 
> 4. NOTHING I have said or supported suggests that I believe that my rights supersede others because I am white. I have challenged you do support that shit, and you have utterly failed.
> 
> 
> 5. Why did you cut the portion of the discussion about the specific group of blacks not scoring well? That is the meat of the issue.
> 
> 
> 6. Do you expect or demand equal outcomes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignore 241 years of white racial preferences?
Click to expand...



For one, because there were NOT 241 years of white racial preferences.

As I have repeatedly demonstrated to you with hard data and peer reviewed studies.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> OTE="IM2, post: 19785837, member: 53913"]I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> But, again, the test was about fighting fires. Assuming that cultural bias or a corrupt grader is responsible, when the city showed such strong determination to promote black firefighters, is not reasonable.
> 
> Nor is calling me racist based on that statement.
> 
> 
> Page after page, and you never FUCKING ASKED ME, why I thought the black firefighters scored poorly, you just started smearing me with what in our culture is a very serious slur.
> 
> 
> With all due respect. That is a dick move.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.
> 
> You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.
> 
> That's just how it is. Deal with it.
Click to expand...





You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?[/QUOTE]

 My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.

What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.[/QUOTE]



1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.


2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone white that says blacks we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery is a racist. You said that, now stop lying and whining abut being called what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.
> 
> You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.
> 
> That's just how it is. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?
Click to expand...


 My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.

What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.[/QUOTE]



1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.


2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.[/QUOTE]

The fact that slavery was abolished even before my Grandfather lived, does not qualify ME or YOU to speculate about what the country would be like if it was still in effect. 

In case you did not know it, every black person in America was NOT a slave during that era.

If you are so sensitive about being "smeared", maybe you should not be such an "ASSHOLE" yourself.

You do not get to dictate to me "what my life would be like".....with or without slavery.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> 1. It is not credible that you do not understand what I mean by pointing out that you are behaving like a dick.


Why is it not credible that I want you to explain what exactly you're calling me?  Were you trying to insult me?


Correll said:


> 2. I did not start the name calling, you did.


Uh huh and I'm not the one crying about it either.


Correll said:


> 3. When you insist on repeatedly judging whites as though they are the same as whites from a century ago from the Deep South, it is not credible that you fight for the rights of whites.


It is not credible to whom?  Some of you behave in EXACTLY the same manner as the racists from 100, 60, 30 & just 20 years ago I believe it was when a group of whites dragged a black man (James Byrd) to his death behind a pickup truck.  On the day of the 911 attacks in New York some idiot in a pickup truck paced me on the freeway from where I entered it all the way downtown to where I worked.  There is a level of in-your face open hostility that I never experienced back in the '60s, 70's, '80's etc and it appears to be getting worse.


Correll said:


> 4. NOTHING I have said or supported suggests that I believe that my rights supersede others because I am white. I have challenged you do support that shit, and you have utterly failed.


I'm not the one who failed this exercise.  Your problem with me stems from the fact that I can argue either side of this topic while you can only argue one side.  I understand that there are many unpleasant aspects of the United States' racist past but failing to fully look at and consider what has occurred and/or attempting to whitewash it doesn't help anyone. 


Correll said:


> 5. Why did you cut the portion of the discussion about the specific group of blacks not scoring well? That is the meat of the issue.


Okay then since you wanted me to ask, why do you believe the blacks candidates did not score well on the exam?


Correll said:


> 6. Do you expect or demand *equal outcomes*?


That's not what investigators do.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> proposition:  a statement or assertion that expresses a judgment or opinion.
> versus
> fact: a thing that is indisputably the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
Click to expand...


How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".

He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
Click to expand...


Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.

If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.

You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.  

So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "that is a dick move"?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the type of thing a person who is a dick would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..define what you mean when you say a person is a dick, or more specifically what you mean when you say that I am a dick.  Because now you're the one calling me names, simply because you talked yourself into a corner with your supremacist comments and attitudes and are lashing out because you've been called on it.
> 
> Those assumptions that you say that I've made about you are based on YOUR comments but I bet it never occurred to you that I fight for the rights of whites as well as people of color and not just by sticking up for them on a friggin message board.  Because that's what people who believe in *equal rights *for *everyone *do.  The problems that most of you have is you don't seem to understand that your rights end where the rights of others begin, meaning that yours rights do not supersede the rights of others simply because you're white and erroneously believe the white race is being discriminated against as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is not credible that you do not understand what I mean by pointing out that you are behaving like a dick.
> 
> 2. I did not start the name calling, you did.
> 
> 3. When you insist on repeatedly judging whites as though they are the same as whites from a century ago from the Deep South, it is not credible that you fight for the rights of whites.
> 
> 
> 4. NOTHING I have said or supported suggests that I believe that my rights supersede others because I am white. I have challenged you do support that shit, and you have utterly failed.
> 
> 
> 5. Why did you cut the portion of the discussion about the specific group of blacks not scoring well? That is the meat of the issue.
> 
> 
> 6. Do you expect or demand equal outcomes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignore 241 years of white racial preferences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For one, because there were NOT 241 years of white racial preferences.
> 
> As I have repeatedly demonstrated to you with hard data and peer reviewed studies.
Click to expand...

Oops, I hit report by accident... Good grief... Sorry bout that.. Maybe it didn't work, because it just highlighted it, and I de-highlighted it... LOL.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, millions of blacks do not agree with you.  They are now on the conservative side.
> 
> But, no deflection here.  Let me pose this as a way of paraphrasing you:
> 
> Black people will never let the white race off the hook over slavery (though most blacks fared better under slavery than they would have in their native countries.)
> 
> That aside, many black people tell me that they are descended from the Egyptians of biblical times.  If I accept that premise, will the black people pay reparations to the Israelites they held in bondage?
> 
> Where I live, Jews, Muslims and even black people seem to be able to work at the same place and communicate.  Whites and blacks?  Not so much.  The feeling I get is that some black people will not be satisfied until we have an internal civil war where blacks can take control over the whites.  A few whites feel the same way.  If it ever happens, it would be as funny as it would be tragic.  What's worse, both are so screwed up that, in the end, the Hispanics would take over and there would be Hispanics running the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
Click to expand...

What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.

Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
Click to expand...


So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.

When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?

Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.

 Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.

Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.


The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.

The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.

As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.

That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
Click to expand...


Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?

You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.

What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement. 

Which YOU  did. 

As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.

Not mine.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
Click to expand...

You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
Click to expand...


But you addressed me. That's my point.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that. 
Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
Click to expand...


Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.

I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.

The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.

The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.

Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves. 

Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> 
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
Click to expand...





Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
Click to expand...


What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question. 

All you've done is to shine a brighter spotlight on the very ignorance that I pointed out.


Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?

Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.

Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.

Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, I will leave iI I choose to.

That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
Click to expand...

Zimmerman is Hispanic


----------



## ATL

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
Click to expand...


The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
Click to expand...


A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.

If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.

You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...

They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.

I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time? 

And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?

When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?

You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable. 

Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:

If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful. 

You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
Click to expand...


You didn't get laid off because of affirmative action and racism from whites has not ended s it's not over. You No gives a damn about what anyone in your family did not own, they were free. They had rights that could be respected. Thy could own property and read without being killed. Your father benefitted from segregation.  God punishes any generation he wants and as you continue the sin of racism, then you aren't past anything. You dumb types want to limit the conversation to slavery, but it's more than that. And if you have been asked to talk at historical society meetings then you know that. I doubt if you had ancestors that were slaves. Every white racist here was either descended from a slave, didn't own slaves, never benefitted from exclusive laws for whites only, or lost everything they had due to affirmative action, it's amazing how a group of people whose unemployment rate is lower than the national average and whose incomes above the national averages seem t have suffered so much,  Maybe you guys make a country music album so you can lose your dog and all your suffering will be complete.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do even begin to defend the statement  that:
> 
> "Blacks fared better in slavery than they would have in their native land"?
> 
> That is one of the most ignorant statements that have been posted here today.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
Click to expand...


Egypt doesn't owe you a damned thing.There was 100 years after slavery that was just as bad. It reaches into our lifetimes. Every time this is mentioned the lot of you raggedy white racists keep talking about slavery. You guys scared?


----------



## MizMolly

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
Click to expand...

The majority of posts by blacks on these threads show collectively that all whites are alike and racist.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't get laid off because of affirmative action and racism from whites has not ended s it's not over. You No gives a damn about what anyone in your family did not own, they were free. They had rights that could be respected. Thy could own property and read without being killed. Your father benefitted from segregation.  God punishes any generation he wants and as you continue the sin of racism, then you aren't past anything. You dumb types want to limit the conversation to slavery, but it's more than that. And if you have been asked to talk at historical society meetings then you know that. I doubt if you had ancestors that were slaves. Every white racist here was either descended from a slave, didn't own slaves, never benefitted from exclusive laws for whites only, or lost everything they had due to affirmative action, it's amazing how a group of people whose unemployment rate is lower than the national average and whose incomes above the national averages seem t have suffered so much,  Maybe you guys make a country music album so you can lose your dog and all your suffering will be complete.
Click to expand...


Your racist reply is so incoherent, you better try again, champ.

Yes, I* DID* lose a job due to affirmative action.  A lot of people did.  I'm not whining about it like you whine and cry because you think the whites are you holding you down.

Let me tell you something, sport.  According to Wikipedia:

_"Just prior to President Obama's 2014 State of the Union Address, media[6] reported that the top wealthiest 1% possess 40% of the nation’s wealth; the bottom 80% own 7%_"

Wealth inequality in the United States - Wikipedia

"_The three richest people in the US – Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos and Warren Buffett – own as much wealth as the bottom half of the US population, or 160 million people_".

http://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-

canada/article/2119052/three-richest-people-us-own-much-wealth-bottom-half

Whites aren't doing any better than you.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the early history of slavery in North Africa was because of a Muslim purge that took place hundreds of years ago.
> They were told to convert, be sold into slavery, or be put to death.
> At one time being a slave was a way to pay off debts.
> By law, slaves were supposed to be treated well.
> Over time the treatment of slaves changed and it started an abolition movement.
> The point should be, as anyone who has been to present day Africa.....American Blacks are better off than those they left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt doesn't owe you a damned thing.There was 100 years after slavery that was just as bad. It reaches into our lifetimes. Every time this is mentioned the lot of you raggedy white racists keep talking about slavery. You guys scared?
Click to expand...


You're the one who hides behind a screen name and posts anonymously.  Where are you when this stuff is being discussed face to face?


----------



## MizMolly

ATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.
Click to expand...

Bull, are you saying he never looked in a mirror?


----------



## ATL

MizMolly said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull, are you saying he never looked in a mirror?
Click to expand...


He looked in the same mirror Rachel Dozeal did.


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
Click to expand...



When you make a comment that someone rapes white women to show their superiority, you lose all ability to try and deride someone else’s morals.


----------



## MizMolly

ATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull, are you saying he never looked in a mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looked in the same mirror Rachel Dozeal did.
Click to expand...

Lol Dozeal pretended to be black. Zimmerman was H


ATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, one of them slips up and says something in public, like that lady in Macon, GA that was caught denigrating a service woman outside of a restaurant. Then you have the ones like George Zimmerman and that other fellow in Florida that shot the teenager in the car because his music was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull, are you saying he never looked in a mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looked in the same mirror Rachel Dozeal did.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
Click to expand...


Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.

YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..

Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull, are you saying he never looked in a mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looked in the same mirror Rachel Dozeal did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol Dozeal pretended to be black. Zimmerman was H
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> People read about these things in the news and then emulate the aggressors.  George Zimmerman had *NO *lawful authority to stop Martin nor to demand anything from him, not even his name let alone what he was doing there or why.  His concealed carry license certainly doesn't convey that authority nor does the neighborhood watch although in WA state our local neighbor watches can run license plates so the local White Citizens Council under whatever guise they go by these days can continue to keep anyone not white under surveillance and continue to track their whereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report listed him as a white male, and Zimmerman didn’t recognize his Hispanic heritage until his defense team suggested it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull, are you saying he never looked in a mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looked in the same mirror Rachel Dozeal did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
Click to expand...




MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of posts by blacks on these threads show collectively that all whites are alike and racist.
Click to expand...


No they don't.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
Click to expand...


True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2, 

I am well past 60....lol.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
Click to expand...


I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still another imbecile surfaces...WHERE DID I STATE THAT I AM OWED ANYTHING?
> 
> You cannot  locate a post where I did, because I never made that statement.
> 
> What I did state was that YOU posted a stupid statement.
> 
> Which YOU  did.
> 
> As far as "white slavery", thats YOUR problem.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.

*Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?

*Where did I use any "racial slurs"?

You cannot point out where I did either.

Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.

So you got back what you gave in return.

Don't like it? Tough shit.

You asked for it.

As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.

How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?

Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?

My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this

Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.

Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.

You're whining like a spoiled little infant.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
Click to expand...



No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point put where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND been lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
Click to expand...


DAMN! LOL!


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
Click to expand...


I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
Click to expand...


No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars.. 

May you continue to put the truth out there and be blessed as well.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is total stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Then do us a favor and move back to Africa.
> My guess is plenty of people would buy you a ticket and give you a boot out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a person "move back" to a place that they are not "from".
> 
> He was right about what you stated....STUPIDITY".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is stupid is claiming you deserve payment for hardships that un-named individuals (that aren't alive today) went through, the only connection you may have to them is your skin color is somewhat similar.
> 
> Like I said before, if this is righteous, then Egypt owes me a check. We need to identify every case of white slavery throughout history and pay me my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt doesn't owe you a damned thing.There was 100 years after slavery that was just as bad. It reaches into our lifetimes. Every time this is mentioned the lot of you raggedy white racists keep talking about slavery. You guys scared?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who hides behind a screen name and posts anonymously.  Where are you when this stuff is being discussed face to face?
Click to expand...


I've stood in front of city councils and fought bitch. I was a co- chair of a statewide focus group. I sit on a committee now with whites in order to fight the police racism here. I'm here in a forum that's majority white, you won't take your punk ass to an all black forum. I don't hide from jack shit. But you do.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> May you continue to put the truth out there and be blessed as well.
Click to expand...


I gave up on fast cars a few years ago  I'd probably be dead if I didn't.  I'm into SUV's now. Same blessings to you. Keep speaking the truth.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
Click to expand...

So you do support Reparations......good to know.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DId I say that? Or did I say that you should be grateful to_* the*_ whites that freed you from slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.
> 
> You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.
> 
> That's just how it is. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.
> 
> What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.
Click to expand...




1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.


2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.[/QUOTE]

The fact that slavery was abolished even before my Grandfather lived, does not qualify ME or YOU to speculate about what the country would be like if it was still in effect.[/QUOTE]


Sure it does. People consider alternative courses of actions and likely consequences all the time. It's normal.





> In case you did not know it, every black person in America was NOT a slave during that era.




I did know that, and it doesn't change my position that America and the vast majority of American lives would be worse if slavery was still being practiced in America today.




> If you are so sensitive about being "smeared", maybe you should not be such an "ASSHOLE" yourself.



Nothing I've said, could reasonable be called being an asshole. I'm not the one smearing people based on bullshit guesses and assumptions.




> You do not get to dictate to me "what my life would be like".....with or without slavery.






Sure I do. 


It is a pretty easy call to make, that the country would be worse if we were still a slave using nation. 


If you want to argue the other side, ie that the nation could be the same or better, you are the one with an uphill battle.


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you make a comment that someone rapes white women to show their superiority, you lose all ability to try and deride someone else’s morals.
Click to expand...


When you start out accusing a white person you don't even know of burning crosses in people's yards you destroy* YOUR* credibility. 

Secondly you prove beyond any question you are a racist and a bigot.

Finally, when you use fighting words over the Internet and don't go ahead and call a person out with the willingness to meet them face to face after having made hate filled, racist and bigoted claims, you prove yourself to be a coward.


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you make a comment that someone rapes white women to show their superiority, you lose all ability to try and deride someone else’s morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you start out accusing a white person you don't even know of burning crosses in people's yards you destroy* YOUR* credibility.
> 
> Secondly you prove beyond any question you are a racist and a bigot.
> 
> Finally, when you use fighting words over the Internet and don't go ahead and call a person out with the willingness to meet them face to face after having made hate filled, racist and bigoted claims, you prove yourself to be a coward.
Click to expand...


1.  I have no idea what race you are, but your comments here are what directed my response to you.  Just like how you are all over the board with what you want to call me, ranging from black supremacist, to using a female pronoun, to back to using a male pronoun.  That shows mental instability, which would suggest a psychiatrist review, not a psychologist, because you will need medication.

2.  If I prove beyond any question your assertion that I am a racist and a bigot, then it should be easy for you to post my comment(s) that back up your claim.  Let me know when you are ready to present your case.

3.  Going back to my reference in #1, there is no way a rational person would ever give an unstable/mental/social autistic person any sort of identifying information, especially after they publicly say they want to meet face to face, that is borderline necessitating a call to the authorities for constituting a threat.  Seek help.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
Click to expand...


You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."

There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.  

Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.

For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.  

Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so. * If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.*  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
Click to expand...


That pretty much sums up why I said the things I have in response to you.  You aren't even intelligent enough to understand what you just did.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and re-read what I posted.
> I didn't say YOU specifically were making this claim.
> I said this in the context of repeating what others have claimed. I was talking about the claims of IM2 and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let expound on your response that says more than any argument you will ever make.
> 
> If you are not *from* an African country (which would include descendants), you would not be entitled to anything from the government of the United States - no preferential treatment, no reparations, nothing above what all of us are entitled to.
> 
> You would be an American.  The last slave ship came to the U.S. in 1859.  A few years later, slavery was outlawed.  Black people, at that time, willingly chose to stay in the United States.
> 
> So, if you are not "_from_" Africa, you are not entitled to any special treatment.  Get over it.  Quit blaming people from six or eight generations back for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point out where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
Click to expand...


You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.  

You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*. 

Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.

Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.

As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:

When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.

I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.

If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.

My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.


----------



## ATL

*yawn*


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you make a comment that someone rapes white women to show their superiority, you lose all ability to try and deride someone else’s morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you start out accusing a white person you don't even know of burning crosses in people's yards you destroy* YOUR* credibility.
> 
> Secondly you prove beyond any question you are a racist and a bigot.
> 
> Finally, when you use fighting words over the Internet and don't go ahead and call a person out with the willingness to meet them face to face after having made hate filled, racist and bigoted claims, you prove yourself to be a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I have no idea what race you are, but your comments here are what directed my response to you.  Just like how you are all over the board with what you want to call me, ranging from black supremacist, to using a female pronoun, to back to using a male pronoun.  That shows mental instability, which would suggest a psychiatrist review, not a psychologist, because you will need medication.
> 
> 2.  If I prove beyond any question your assertion that I am a racist and a bigot, then it should be easy for you to post my comment(s) that back up your claim.  Let me know when you are ready to present your case.
> 
> 3.  Going back to my reference in #1, there is no way a rational person would ever give an unstable/mental/social autistic person any sort of identifying information, especially after they publicly say they want to meet face to face, that is borderline necessitating a call to the authorities for constituting a threat.  Seek help.
Click to expand...



1)  I'm not all over the  board with anything. Your comments are racist, hate filled B.S. that is quite tame when compared to what hard core racists like David Duke would spew.  If you were a man you'd act like one and now you're suffering delusions thinking you're a white guy that works for Oprah Winfrey, but Dr. Phil you are *not
*
2)  The Trumpeteers make the same claim that you.  They challenge black people to prove that their policies and what they say when it comes to race issues is not racism.  *Do YOU buy what they're saying*?  If not, don't expect me to be fooled by what you're peddling

3)  Back to that rodent on a treadmill thing.  When you call people names and do things that *WOULD* constitute a crime if done face to face where I live, then the *ONLY *way I interpret your comments is that you would like to threaten me.  

One time, on another board, a white guy did decide to meet me over racial disagreements.  And so we sat down at a meeting in a place called the Waffle House.  Then the conversation went smoothly and cordial.  Do you know, he went right back on the Internet and started talking smack because, in his mind, I should have been the one who started a fight.  It's not me that gets my boxers in a bunch.  

We aren't earning each other's respect with insults.  And no matter what a white person says, unless and until they agree with you on *every point*, you're going to feel they are beneath you... even when they have non-white relatives and have been subjected to racism, you don't cut them slack if they don't agree with you.  So, in my era we did a finite number of things:  ignore each other if we could not be civil; call someone out and duke it out behind the barn; meet in private, air out our differences and then either treat each other civilly or ignore each other.

One last thing:

Some new regulations are going into effect governing websites and discussion boards.  From my understanding of this, websites and boards will have to collect your ISP for not only statistical purposes, but to help cut down spam and abuse.  Craigslist already stopped taking personal ads.  So, what I see is that the ability to remain anonymous on these sites is coming to a close.  So I would advise people to watch your words.  Keep them short and sweet.  You never know from day to day which words you may have to eat.  

Be civil and treat each exchange as if you were talking face to face with someone.  All of this may become public one day and you may be held accountable.  I would urge you from this point, forward, to remain civil and if you can't, ignore the people you don't like.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No whites "freed" anyone from slavery. They fought to save the Union, and by default slaves were "freed", then literally overnight, ended up in the Jim Crow system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.
> 
> You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.
> 
> That's just how it is. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.
> 
> What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.
> 
> 
> 2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.
Click to expand...


The fact that slavery was abolished even before my Grandfather lived, does not qualify ME or YOU to speculate about what the country would be like if it was still in effect.[/QUOTE]


Sure it does. People consider alternative courses of actions and likely consequences all the time. It's normal.





> In case you did not know it, every black person in America was NOT a slave during that era.




I did know that, and it doesn't change my position that America and the vast majority of American lives would be worse if slavery was still being practiced in America today.




> If you are so sensitive about being "smeared", maybe you should not be such an "ASSHOLE" yourself.



Nothing I've said, could reasonable be called being an asshole. I'm not the one smearing people based on bullshit guesses and assumptions.




> You do not get to dictate to me "what my life would be like".....with or without slavery.






Sure I do.


It is a pretty easy call to make, that the country would be worse if we were still a slave using nation.


If you want to argue the other side, ie that the nation could be the same or better, you are the one with an uphill battle.[/QUOTE]

An "uphill battle" with a total stranger on an anonymous message board? Seriously?

Your problem has been, and still is  that you exhibit the tendencies of an immature child when your "opinion" is treated like exactly what it is....your personal view of what someone that you have no knowledge of should be grateful for. 

So please, go ahead and whine about being "smeared" over my opinion of your misinformed views. That is your right, but I will NOT, give you a pass when you attempt to tell ME, how I should think.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
Click to expand...


There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.

I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.

So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
Click to expand...


And suppose I do in some cases? What is so good for you to know about that? We are all strangers here.

You believe that the black citizens of this country "fared better as slaves than they would have in their native land".

In other words, better to be viewed as the equivalent of less than human, held captive, taken from their family, then sold to the highest bidder?

Which of the two sounds worse?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
Click to expand...


We should at least get the same amount of  government money and land whites have been given since America was started.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you addressed me. That's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  lets ensure that we both get this correctly, and that YOU are properly put in your place.
> 
> When and where did I EVER state in any post that I put up that you can find, that I was "entitled" to anything or  any special treatment?
> 
> Secondly, you are ignorantly misinformed to ASSume that I have "failed" at anything or that I "blame" anyone for anything, that has ever gone wrong in my life.
> 
> Some anonymous, uppity caucasoids on a public message board are the least of any problems that I have.
> 
> Lastly, It is most likely that I understand  the beginning as well as the end of the Atlantic Slave Trade far better than you do,  so you are wasting time and words by telling me when "the last slave ship left", and how black people "stayed here willingly". I probably learned that long before you did.
> 
> 
> The common denominator that I see among you abjectly ignorant people in this forum is that you speak with no filter, and  no objectivity.
> 
> The majority of you appear to look at all non white individuals through the same biased lens.
> 
> As if we are  a monolithic entity who all share the same thoughts, beliefs and opinions.
> 
> That speaks volumes about your collective stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point out where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.
> 
> You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*.
> 
> Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.
> 
> Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.
> 
> As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:
> 
> When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.
> 
> I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.
> 
> If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.
> 
> My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.
Click to expand...


Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races. 

I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.

Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.

Now back to what I said to you before:

You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.

*Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?

*Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?

*And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?

Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.

And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.

You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
Click to expand...

There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
Click to expand...


Yeah there is. You name a law and/or policy made by blacks that have denied whites of any opportunity in the history of this nation. Show me a pattern of institutional racism against whites. Show me a community where white neighborhoods are denied resources by black governments despite years of whites  petitioning that government for resources. I can go on and on Molly. Being called a white person is not racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
Click to expand...


I have no quarrel with you, at times you do appear to be reasonable.

If you have studied the history of America, whether it be factual or revised, on what basis do you equate anti black racism,and anti white racism to be the same?

By default, in many cases  black people are presumed to be violent, as well as prone to corruption.

Speaking for myself, no one in my family is either of the two, however, I have been stopped by police before, one particular time less than a mile from my home, just because they "wanted to verify" my ownership of a Porsche that I was driving.

After they ran their :"check", I was told to  "just take off, but to "watch myself"
Not certain what was meant by that, but to me, it sounded quite ominous.

I was not speeding nor driving erratically.

As recently as 2001, I made a business trip to Boston, and when I arrived at the Hyatt Regency at the Hynnes Convention Center, and tried to check in, I was told that they had no record of my reservation, but when a white friend of mine that I used to travel with arrived, he asked the front desk, "what room I was in", and they told him that "I had not arrived yet".

I could go on with some more examples, but I am certain that you get my point.

What is your opinion? Racism or imagination?


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> I sit on a committee now with whites in order to fight the police racism here. I'm here in a forum that's majority white, you won't take your punk ass to an all black forum. I don't hide from jack shit. But you do.



Hello, IM2. Regarding "police racism" you mention.

In the early 80s I discovered significant numbers of my American neighbors asserted I am a Racist American citizen when I became a rookie cop assigned to serve the Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods where young Childhood Trauma (#ACEs) victims Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Wallace and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" WH guest and friend Shawn "Jay Z" Carter peddled life sapping drugs to their depressed neighbors, regardless of their self-harming neighbor's AGE, physical, emotional or MATERNAL condition. #AfeniShakur #ToyaGraham #GloriaDarden #FreddieGray

Sadly, during this period of American societal and human evolution I learned significant numbers of my FELLOW AMERICAN CITIZENS adamantly believed, and often LOUDLY asserted I was a racist American citizen for simply wearing a blue uniform and walking along any one of Bedford Stuyvesant's residential streets.

The same RESIDENTIAL neighborhood streets where I, as well as many of my peaceful American neighbors and their children would regularly deal with emotional stresses, as well as FEARS for our personal, family's, neighbor's or co-worker's SAFETY, while counting the number of nearby or distant GUNSHOTS echoing through the community. #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, (not an inclusive list)












IM2, after a while I got used to the illogical, hateful name calling.

Though I'm not sure I will ever get over REGULARLY witnessing the VIOLENCE as well as SU!CIDAL, HOMIC!DAL people and community harming behaviors 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter and his admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking friend "Biggie Smalls" proudly rap/speak about personally engaging in, or witnessing their emotionally ill friends and fellow GANG members engaging in. (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

*IM2, IN ALL SERIOUSNESS,* who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, violent, suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs intentionally causing community FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing black or African American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

IM2, respectfully, I am curious to learn if YOU, as well as our reasonably responsible, well-adjusted American and foreign born neighbors believe ever-evolving American society's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Slavery and Racism is responsible for inspiring and motivating significant numbers of freedom loving, though apparent illogical thinking "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens...

...to believe they have a right as well as duty to LOUDLY demean, denigrate, intimidate, bully, taunt, HATE, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished black or African American friends, neighbors and co-workers CHOOSING to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness?

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our peaceful, accomplished black or African American friends, neighbors and co-workers.

"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


Frankly, I honestly believe illogical thinking, otherwise freedom loving "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens CHOOSING to declare Racism or the concept "White Supremacy" is impeding black or  American citizens of African descent from experiencing equality and achieving success...

...are the very same "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens CHOOSING to ignore America's current National HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

I am referring to a black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that for more than THIRTY years is responsible for inspiring untold numbers of American music recording artists, including at least THIRTEEN (13) American urban-TRUTH-tellers President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama invited to attend functions or events at their children's and Nation's home...

...to compose and perform VIOLENCE riddled American music art HATEFULLY advising people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, the MATERNAL HALF of America's population should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")

Seriously, ask yourself, do American newborns, infants, toddlers and children raised, nurtured and socialized by reasonably responsible, caring, loving single or married parents recognizing that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well-being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets...

...mature into apparent depressed, angry, frustrated teen and adult citizens composing or admiring VIOLENT American music HATEFULLY denigrating American girls and women as less than human creatures...as well as composing music art clearly evincing an inability to embrace compassion, empathy and respect for peaceful, as well as less fortunate American citizens?

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

With all respect and sincerity, I am curious to learn if my responsible, caring American or foreign-born neighbors GENUINELY concerned about the EMOTIONAL WELL BEING and HEALTH of our Nation's people, believe Racism, as well as "White Privilege or Supremacy" is responsible for significant numbers of perfectly healthy American newborns who begin life with a perfectly healthy, clean human hard drive mounted above their shoulders…

…maturing into depressed, angry, frustrated, sometimes violent teen and adult citizens engaging in 'people and community harming' homicidal as well as suicidal behaviors *(May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times)* that frequently harms or seriously impairs the Quality of Life for their peaceful neighbors and community?

*VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS*

Young rapper and Child Abuse victim Baby Ceo chills with his apparent SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL fellow gang members.

Recognize Prevent Child Abuse



In my opinion, the Americans appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful, law abiding neighbors of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.






IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs the late practicing social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing community FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors, and co-workers of African descent?


Do you agree, disagree, or have you own opinion for why far too many American newborns mature into apparent emotionally or mentally ill American teen and adult citizens?
____
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
___
"Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!" ~Chyna Fox

NSFW video filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.

The UGLY truth about Chicago. They're going to flag this video so watch while you can!

Peace.
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #KingstonFrazier, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #FredrikaAllen, #EthanAli, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #TrinityGay, #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Zimmerman is Hispanic


Yeah I don't understand the difference between White Hispanics and White Non-Hispanic but there was a guy named Ray who was arguing with us on the Affirmative Action message boards who kept insisting that he was discriminated against as a white person.  Eventually he claimed that he is 51% Hispanic but we argued for at least a week before the thought occurred that IF he is being discriminated against why wouldn't he believe it's due to the 51% Hispanic and not the 49% white makeup.  Never really got a response to that.

Putting that aside however, and as ATL pointed out the police report lists him as a white male, it doesn't negate the fact that Zimmerman had no authority to do any of the things he did which lead the the confrontation with Martin.  In fact, the letter of the law states that a person utilizing lethal force in a self-defense scenario cannot be the aggressor. In other words, I can't pick a fight with you and antagonize you to the point of an unruly response or attack just so I can then shoot you and turn around and claim self defense although that's exactly what he did.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
Click to expand...


So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you

1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional

2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?

3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist

4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism

5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.

I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.

The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.

But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time you made a false assumption, I'm sure of that.
> Go back and re-read the post and remember the context I have stated and you can see that you could possibly have gotten the wrong impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being older than you AND having been asked on numerous times to speak at historical society meetings on many occasions, I highly doubt that you are going to "_put me in my place_." You're not qualified.
> 
> I can help you out, however.  If America is so freaking bad, pack your rags and take your holier than thou attitude where the political scenery is more to your liking.
> 
> The fact that you get your panties in a bunch and have to sling racial slurs at whites makes your B.S. tale of those you hose down with arrogance that is "the least of your worries" rings a bit hollow.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, son, when I got laid off my job in the 1970s due to affirmative action, I made it a point to find out why.  My father didn't own any slaves; my grandfather didn't; not my great grandfather either; I had to go back to 1737 to find anyone I was related to - on either side of the family that ever owned a slave.
> 
> Now the Bible says that God punishes people up to the third and fourth generations for iniquity (and slavery has been more of a fact than a sin), but either way I'm well past the fourth generation since slavery - as are you.  So, it's time to quit using that as a pretext to harbor ill feelings against all whites when so few of the populace actually owned slaves.
> 
> Hell, I had ancestors that were slaves.  It's over.  Join the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point out where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.
> 
> You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*.
> 
> Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.
> 
> Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.
> 
> As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:
> 
> When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.
> 
> I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.
> 
> If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.
> 
> My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races.
> 
> I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.
> 
> Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.
> 
> Now back to what I said to you before:
> 
> You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?
> 
> *And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?
> 
> Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.
> 
> You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.
Click to expand...


The last time you asked me that question, I gave you the answer.  Since you didn't understand, let me put in words that most here will be able to understand.

One night before some wrestling matches were to begin taping for tv and there was some serious bad blood in the locker room, Les Thatcher (the local promoter) brought everybody into a conference room and said he knew about the ill feelings some were having.  He then said that he would fire anyone who said one of the then prohibited words because he did not want the local tv station to give the program the heave ho.

Jimmy Garvin had the biggest chip on his shoulder that night so when his interview came up, he addressed the guy he was having a personal issue with.  He said "_your daddy was a dog and your momma was a dog and son I don't have to tell you what that just made you_."

Well I've answered your question TWICE.  By all means, if you really mean what you said, then say no more.  We won't have to address the rest of the posters and we can let them decide for themselves.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved. But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists. Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.


I don't know what county you're speaking of but have you ever visited Atlanta?  I don't know what it's like these days but I spent time there with a classmate in the 70s whose dad was a city councilman but it's pretty much a black populated and run major metropolitan area.  Hartsfield-Jackson is the nation's busiest airport during certain hours.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved. But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists. Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what county you're speaking of but have you ever visited Atlanta?  I don't know what it's like these days but I spent time there with a classmate in the 70s whose dad was a city councilman but it's pretty much a black populated and run major metropolitan area.  Hartsfield-Jackson is the nation's busiest airport during certain hours.
Click to expand...


From my house I can drive to Atlanta in 40 minutes unless it's during rush hour traffic.  Though I traveled quite a bit, my family has lived in the area since the 1960s and anything I missed, someone was sure to tell me about.  In the 1980 census, our county (where I actually live) was over 80 % white.  Which brings me to another thing - you cannot change a population that fast without having a subtle form of genocide or racism going on.  Look at the demographics over just the last 25 years in metro Atlanta.


----------



## Cecilie1200

AKIP said:


> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt in regards to intelligence. Thus, I assume that you or any one who concludes that blacks are more racist than whites, are as smart as I am...if not smarter. Hence, if I know that the belief that blacks are more racist than whites is false, what prevents people like you from knowing it too?
> 
> If an intelligent person cannot figure out the correct answer to a simple question, when all the information is there to get the right answer, its because the intelligent persons intellect is being subdued by emotions and prejudice. There is a clear reason why people like you have to be "educated by force" on such matters. Its because you don't want to be educated, but rather, to believe what your prejudice and emotions want you to believe. Even when forced fed the truth....you stick your finger down your throat to throw it back up.
> 
> America has as many racist whites as it has ever had in its history. What's different today is that there are also many whites who are not like that and don't feel that they have to pretend to be that way or to be silent about the racism of other, just to get along and fit in with the racist. There are a lot of racist white people and there are a  lot of white people who are not racist. The former just seek to camouflage themselves as the latter.



I like how you skipped right past the actual discussion topic to an assumption that YOUR view is correct, and a diversion attempt toward discussing why other people aren't smart enough to agree with you.

For someone who started out paying lip service to the intelligence of others, you certainly seem to think we're all stupid, if you think you're going to get away with it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony.
> CNN and MSNBC fan the flames of racial tensions 24/7 to help the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Harmony to conservatives is when blacks accept that they are inherently inferior to whites and that the consequence of that innate inferiority is that blacks lag in outcomes and performances related to education and economics and that white racism is only an excuse to deflect from the real truth of inferiority.
> 
> Liberals accepting that is racial harmony to conservatives.
Click to expand...


Ooh, more ignorant bigotry.  How spectacularly unhelpful.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> 1) The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you. In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions. In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional


How do you come up with an equitable method for redistribution when one group has a monopoly on an entire industry?  Is there a mechanism that exists that would take allow the removal of assets from the first group and provide them to the second group without the first group feeling that they were wrongfully deprived of something they needed even if they were never lawfully entitled to monopoly of the whole or at least are no longer entitled to the monopoly of the whole?

The reason I'm phrasing the question this way is because I've also posed another question which goes as follows

If you have two candidate pools of 10 individuals each would you not expect the best of Pool B to exceed the qualifications of the worst of Pool A?  Why or why not?​The person I previously asked this question of never answered it.

And just for the record, the Supreme Court also made this ruling which is arguably its worse decision ever

On March 6, 1857, Chief Justice Roger Taney issued what is widely regarded as the worst Supreme Court opinion ever. He noted that the question before the Court was whether African Americans are citizens of the United States and thus able to file suit in federal court. His analysis of that issue is couched in abjectly racist language:

[*African Americans*] had for more than a century before been regarded as_ beings of an inferior order, and altogether unfit to associate with the white race, either in social or political relations; and so far inferior, that they had no rights which the white man was bound to respect_; and that _the negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for *his benefit*_. _He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it_. 
FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.​


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is not credible that you do not understand what I mean by pointing out that you are behaving like a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it not credible that I want you to explain what exactly you're calling me?  Were you trying to insult me?
Click to expand...


Because it is not.


And no, not really trying to insult you. Just pointing out your behavior. If it does not bother you, that you are acting like a dick, by all means, continue.




Correll said:


> 2. I did not start the name calling, you did.


Uh huh and I'm not the one crying about it either.[/QUOTE]

Making a comment about your behavior is not "crying".  Mischaracterizing what I say, is, further dick behavior from you, btw.





Correll said:


> 3. When you insist on repeatedly judging whites as though they are the same as whites from a century ago from the Deep South, it is not credible that you fight for the rights of whites.


It is not credible to whom?  Some of you behave in EXACTLY the same manner as the racists from 100, 60, 30 & just 20 years ago I believe it was when a group of whites dragged a black man (James Byrd) to his death behind a pickup truck.  On the day of the 911 attacks in New York some idiot in a pickup truck paced me on the freeway from where I entered it all the way downtown to where I worked.  There is a level of in-your face open hostility that I never experienced back in the '60s, 70's, '80's etc and it appears to be getting worse.[/QUOTE]


It is not credible to any reasonable person.

It is not credible to me.

And it should not be credible to YOU, once you consider it for even a moment.











Correll said:


> 4. NOTHING I have said or supported suggests that I believe that my rights supersede others because I am white. I have challenged you do support that shit, and you have utterly failed.



I'm not the one who failed this exercise.  Your problem with me stems from the fact that I can argue either side of this topic while you can only argue one side.  I understand that there are many unpleasant aspects of the United States' racist past but failing to fully look at and consider what has occurred and/or attempting to whitewash it doesn't help anyone.[/QUOTE]


Calling you on your efforts to pretend that New Haven Conn. 2009, is Hicktown Georgia, 1901,


is not "whitewashing" US history. 






Correll said:


> 5. Why did you cut the portion of the discussion about the specific group of blacks not scoring well? That is the meat of the issue.


Okay then since you wanted me to ask, why do you believe the blacks candidates did not score well on the exam?[/QUOTE]


I don't want you to ask me anything. I want you to not assume shit, and then judge me, based on YOUR assumptions.


If having your mistake on that, pointed out to you, does not make YOU want to ask my beliefs on the subject, then never fucking mind.


But stop judging me based on shit you make up in your head.







Correll said:


> 6. Do you expect or demand *equal outcomes*?


That's not what investigators do.[/QUOTE]


That was not an answer. 



Do you expect, or demand equal outcomes?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah there is. You name a law and/or policy made by blacks that have denied whites of any opportunity in the history of this nation. Show me a pattern of institutional racism against whites. Show me a community where white neighborhoods are denied resources by black governments despite years of whites  petitioning that government for resources. I can go on and on Molly. Being called a white person is not racism.
Click to expand...

Racism isn't defined as just institutional. There are no institutional laws or policies today that cause racism in this country. If you are denied resources it is because of your income, credit, education, etc, not because you are black, for the most part.


----------



## MizMolly

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no quarrel with you, at times you do appear to be reasonable.
> 
> If you have studied the history of America, whether it be factual or revised, on what basis do you equate anti black racism,and anti white racism to be the same?
> 
> By default, in many cases  black people are presumed to be violent, as well as prone to corruption.
> 
> Speaking for myself, no one in my family is either of the two, however, I have been stopped by police before, one particular time less than a mile from my home, just because they "wanted to verify" my ownership of a Porsche that I was driving.
> 
> After they ran their :"check", I was told to  "just take off, but to "watch myself"
> Not certain what was meant by that, but to me, it sounded quite ominous.
> 
> I was not speeding nor driving erratically.
> 
> As recently as 2001, I made a business trip to Boston, and when I arrived at the Hyatt Regency at the Hynnes Convention Center, and tried to check in, I was told that they had no record of my reservation, but when a white friend of mine that I used to travel with arrived, he asked the front desk, "what room I was in", and they told him that "I had not arrived yet".
> 
> I could go on with some more examples, but I am certain that you get my point.
> 
> What is your opinion? Racism or imagination?
Click to expand...




katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no quarrel with you, at times you do appear to be reasonable.
> 
> If you have studied the history of America, whether it be factual or revised, on what basis do you equate anti black racism,and anti white racism to be the same?
> 
> By default, in many cases  black people are presumed to be violent, as well as prone to corruption.
> 
> Speaking for myself, no one in my family is either of the two, however, I have been stopped by police before, one particular time less than a mile from my home, just because they "wanted to verify" my ownership of a Porsche that I was driving.
> 
> After they ran their :"check", I was told to  "just take off, but to "watch myself"
> Not certain what was meant by that, but to me, it sounded quite ominous.
> 
> I was not speeding nor driving erratically.
> 
> As recently as 2001, I made a business trip to Boston, and when I arrived at the Hyatt Regency at the Hynnes Convention Center, and tried to check in, I was told that they had no record of my reservation, but when a white friend of mine that I used to travel with arrived, he asked the front desk, "what room I was in", and they told him that "I had not arrived yet".
> 
> I could go on with some more examples, but I am certain that you get my point.
> 
> What is your opinion? Racism or imagination?
Click to expand...

Your experiences you posted appear to be racism. I have been told that I was disliked by black people just because I am white. I have been told that black people are the superior race by blacks. That is also racism. I was stopped many times as a teenager because we were a car full of "hippies", so we must have dope on us, which we didn't. There are many forms of discrimination, not always racism.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't understand the difference between White Hispanics and White Non-Hispanic but there was a guy named Ray who was arguing with us on the Affirmative Action message boards who kept insisting that he was discriminated against as a white person.  Eventually he claimed that he is 51% Hispanic but we argued for at least a week before the thought occurred that IF he is being discriminated against why wouldn't he believe it's due to the 51% Hispanic and not the 49% white makeup.  Never really got a response to that.
> 
> Putting that aside however, and as ATL pointed out the police report lists him as a white male, it doesn't negate the fact that Zimmerman had no authority to do any of the things he did which lead the the confrontation with Martin.  In fact, the letter of the law states that a person utilizing lethal force in a self-defense scenario cannot be the aggressor. In other words, I can't pick a fight with you and antagonize you to the point of an unruly response or attack just so I can then shoot you and turn around and claim self defense although that's exactly what he did.
Click to expand...

I agree. Zimmerman looks Hispanic, that is usually how someone is defined as per race. Didn't he claim to shoot in self defense? I don't remember all the details.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to show gratitude is a personal flaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.
> 
> You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.
> 
> That's just how it is. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.
> 
> What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.
> 
> 
> 2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that slavery was abolished even before my Grandfather lived, does not qualify ME or YOU to speculate about what the country would be like if it was still in effect.
Click to expand...



Sure it does. People consider alternative courses of actions and likely consequences all the time. It's normal.





> In case you did not know it, every black person in America was NOT a slave during that era.




I did know that, and it doesn't change my position that America and the vast majority of American lives would be worse if slavery was still being practiced in America today.




> If you are so sensitive about being "smeared", maybe you should not be such an "ASSHOLE" yourself.



Nothing I've said, could reasonable be called being an asshole. I'm not the one smearing people based on bullshit guesses and assumptions.




> You do not get to dictate to me "what my life would be like".....with or without slavery.






Sure I do.


It is a pretty easy call to make, that the country would be worse if we were still a slave using nation.


If you want to argue the other side, ie that the nation could be the same or better, you are the one with an uphill battle.[/QUOTE]

An "uphill battle" with a total stranger on an anonymous message board? Seriously?[/QUOTE]


Yes. The fact that the stakes are low, does not change the fact that your position, ie that your life would be the same if slavery was still a part of American society, would be a very hard case to make.






> Your problem has been, and still is  that you exhibit the tendencies of an immature child when your "opinion" is treated like exactly what it is....your personal view of what someone that you have no knowledge of should be grateful for.




And that's just the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem. 

My point is completely reasonable. It is completely normal to consider the results of alternate policies. Your pretense that that is not normal, is you being intellectually dishonest.

The insults you add, is just you being an asshole.





> So please, go ahead and whine about being "smeared" over my opinion of your misinformed views. That is your right, but I will NOT, give you a pass when you attempt to tell ME, how I should think.




I'm not asking for a pass.


I've made my case, and all you've done is spew nonsense and insults.


YOu lose.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to prove that. So please spare us.
> You have history on your side but like almost every thread on race you post in, you dont have the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you dont and i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced.
Click to expand...


"Live black"?  The fuck does that even mean?


----------



## ptbw forever

Duh.


There is no white equivalent to these demons.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
Click to expand...


*All rise! Class is in session.*

* *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.

Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data

Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.

"*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."

Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.

To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.

Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.

OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.

Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.

You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.

I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the present also. Rasmussen data really doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you dont and i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Live black"?  The fuck does that even mean?
Click to expand...


LOL! Stop faking.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this rambling, disjointed response have to do with what I stated to you? You still never answered my question.
> 
> 
> Where did I ever state that I was "entitled" to anything or any "special treatment"?
> 
> Point out where I used a single "racial slur". If you can.
> 
> Its obvious that you have probably addressed a few groups....that likely share your affliction with senility.
> 
> Lastly, as a tax paying citizen who was born here, i will leave iI I choose to.
> 
> That is not for you to determine. So stay in your lane....Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point out where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.
> 
> You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*.
> 
> Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.
> 
> Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.
> 
> As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:
> 
> When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.
> 
> I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.
> 
> If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.
> 
> My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races.
> 
> I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.
> 
> Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.
> 
> Now back to what I said to you before:
> 
> You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?
> 
> *And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?
> 
> Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.
> 
> You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you asked me that question, I gave you the answer.  Since you didn't understand, let me put in words that most here will be able to understand.
> 
> One night before some wrestling matches were to begin taping for tv and there was some serious bad blood in the locker room, Les Thatcher (the local promoter) brought everybody into a conference room and said he knew about the ill feelings some were having.  He then said that he would fire anyone who said one of the then prohibited words because he did not want the local tv station to give the program the heave ho.
> 
> Jimmy Garvin had the biggest chip on his shoulder that night so when his interview came up, he addressed the guy he was having a personal issue with.  He said "_your daddy was a dog and your momma was a dog and son I don't have to tell you what that just made you_."
> 
> Well I've answered your question TWICE.  By all means, if you really mean what you said, then say no more.  We won't have to address the rest of the posters and we can let them decide for themselves.
Click to expand...


I understand DIRECT answers to DIRECT questions. Im not certain how an obscure wrestling match got in your way of answering a few simple questions in the following manner:

Example- "Yes, you did imply that you are entitled to special treatment, because ypu said the following, in this post"_________

Fill in the blank

Get it?

Now, for the 4th time:

*When did I state "that I was entitled to anything or deserved special treatment"?

*When did I use any racial slurs?

*When did I ever imply that I hate white people?

If you provide examples and actual statements that you perceived at such, please post them.

And I will answer....DIRECTLY.

Are we clear?


----------



## MaryL

Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you dont and i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Live black"?  The fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Stop faking.
Click to expand...


In other words, you don't know either.  You just like that it fits your "victimhood" mode.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have numerous flaws in your logic. As far as your "personal flaws", I will not be a pompous asshole like you and try to point them out, because I'm fortunate  to not even know you.
> 
> You have no guilt because you never owned a slave, and I have no gratitude because I have never been a slave.
> 
> That's just how it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.
> 
> What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.
> 
> 
> 2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that slavery was abolished even before my Grandfather lived, does not qualify ME or YOU to speculate about what the country would be like if it was still in effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. People consider alternative courses of actions and likely consequences all the time. It's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you did not know it, every black person in America was NOT a slave during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did know that, and it doesn't change my position that America and the vast majority of American lives would be worse if slavery was still being practiced in America today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are so sensitive about being "smeared", maybe you should not be such an "ASSHOLE" yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said, could reasonable be called being an asshole. I'm not the one smearing people based on bullshit guesses and assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not get to dictate to me "what my life would be like".....with or without slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do.
> 
> 
> It is a pretty easy call to make, that the country would be worse if we were still a slave using nation.
> 
> 
> If you want to argue the other side, ie that the nation could be the same or better, you are the one with an uphill battle.
Click to expand...


An "uphill battle" with a total stranger on an anonymous message board? Seriously?[/QUOTE]


Yes. The fact that the stakes are low, does not change the fact that your position, ie that your life would be the same if slavery was still a part of American society, would be a very hard case to make.






> Your problem has been, and still is  that you exhibit the tendencies of an immature child when your "opinion" is treated like exactly what it is....your personal view of what someone that you have no knowledge of should be grateful for.




And that's just the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.

My point is completely reasonable. It is completely normal to consider the results of alternate policies. Your pretense that that is not normal, is you being intellectually dishonest.

The insults you add, is just you being an asshole.





> So please, go ahead and whine about being "smeared" over my opinion of your misinformed views. That is your right, but I will NOT, give you a pass when you attempt to tell ME, how I should think.




I'm not asking for a pass.


I've made my case, and all you've done is spew nonsense and insults.


YOu lose.[/QUOTE]

No one "loses or wins" on an anonymous message board, scooter.

This so called debate revolves around nothing more than you making the mistake of attempting to tell me what I should be grateful for, and as I told you in the first place, NO ONE except for me will decide that.

You have no guilt, because you never owned a slave.

I have no gratitude because I never was a slave.
I'm not wasting any time speculating on some fantasy regarding "what the country would be like if slavery never ended".

The point is that it did, in an effort to PRESERVE the union, and the prevention of it spreading to the north protected a predominately white workforce from being undermined by a cheaper source of labor.

Slaves were freed by DEFAULT, not humanitarian instincts.

And they were only unchained to be restricted by Jim Crow for the next 100 years.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do and its not debateable.
> 
> 
> 
> no you dont and i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Live black"?  The fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Stop faking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you don't know either.  You just like that it fits your "victimhood" mode.
Click to expand...


Victimhood my ass !  I am the one who said:

*"Well white man, when you live black let me know and we can discuss what you have experienced."

*If you don't know what that means, then  you better go dumpster diving to find the mind you lost.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think your life is better because slavery was destroyed as an institution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is what it is because of hhe work that my parents did and the work that I've done.
> 
> What about your life? From the way that you appear to think, I could envision you owning a plantation and having slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your implied answer that your life would not be any different if slavery was still a part of American life is absurd. This nation would be very different and the vast majority of people's lives would be the worst for it.
> 
> 
> 2. Nothing I have said, justifies your smear of me as a plantation owner. YOu are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that slavery was abolished even before my Grandfather lived, does not qualify ME or YOU to speculate about what the country would be like if it was still in effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. People consider alternative courses of actions and likely consequences all the time. It's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you did not know it, every black person in America was NOT a slave during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did know that, and it doesn't change my position that America and the vast majority of American lives would be worse if slavery was still being practiced in America today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are so sensitive about being "smeared", maybe you should not be such an "ASSHOLE" yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said, could reasonable be called being an asshole. I'm not the one smearing people based on bullshit guesses and assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not get to dictate to me "what my life would be like".....with or without slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do.
> 
> 
> It is a pretty easy call to make, that the country would be worse if we were still a slave using nation.
> 
> 
> If you want to argue the other side, ie that the nation could be the same or better, you are the one with an uphill battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An "uphill battle" with a total stranger on an anonymous message board? Seriously?
Click to expand...



Yes. The fact that the stakes are low, does not change the fact that your position, ie that your life would be the same if slavery was still a part of American society, would be a very hard case to make.






> Your problem has been, and still is  that you exhibit the tendencies of an immature child when your "opinion" is treated like exactly what it is....your personal view of what someone that you have no knowledge of should be grateful for.




And that's just the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.

My point is completely reasonable. It is completely normal to consider the results of alternate policies. Your pretense that that is not normal, is you being intellectually dishonest.

The insults you add, is just you being an asshole.





> So please, go ahead and whine about being "smeared" over my opinion of your misinformed views. That is your right, but I will NOT, give you a pass when you attempt to tell ME, how I should think.




I'm not asking for a pass.


I've made my case, and all you've done is spew nonsense and insults.


YOu lose.[/QUOTE]

No one "loses or wins" on an anonymous message board, scooter.[/QUOTE]


Says the man arguing that his life in an America with slavery would be the same as it is today, without.





> This so called debate revolves around you making the mistake of attempting to tell me what I should be grateful for, and as I told you in the first place, NO ONE except for me will decide that.









> You have no guilt, because you never owned a slave.




True.




> I have no gratitude because I never was a slave.




Doesn't mean that you, or anyone else, have not benefited from the sacrifices of those that ended slavery.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.



Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
Click to expand...




What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
Click to expand...


James Reeb - Wikipedia

Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia

Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia

Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia

Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia

Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia

Fuck you, you ungrateful piece of crap.


----------



## MaryL

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> Fuck you, you ungrateful piece of crap.
Click to expand...

You have a computer and access to all the same facts. You live in a deluded dream world the rest of us don't share.


----------



## Correll

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Every day, IM2 and his buddies are on this site, denying those people existed.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

Correll said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Every day, IM2 and his buddies are on this site, denying those people existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OK, well we are on the same page now...whites  did fight and die for blacks,  sorry I  misunderstood. Misunderstandings abound...


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
Click to expand...


.Really?

*All rise! Class is in session.*

*Types of Abuse*
There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1


*Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
Understand that white racism included this.


*Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.

And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
Click to expand...







Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.


I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.

I bet they are listening to you.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Every day, IM2 and his buddies are on this site, denying those people existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, well we are on the same page now...whites  did fight and die for blacks,  sorry I  misunderstood. Misunderstandings abound...
Click to expand...


We've done none of this. You've said whites fought and died to free blacks from slavery. None of these whites  did that.

.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
Click to expand...

Who is abusing you and how?


----------



## MaryL

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
Click to expand...

People tend to look at the short term and NOT the  entirety of the issue after a while, and it may take a LONG while, but we come to our senses.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
Click to expand...


.Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!

.So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!
> 
> .So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?
Click to expand...



Being vastly outnumbered.

Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.


For how much longer?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> If it does not bother you, that you are acting like a dick, by all means, continue.


That's cute that you believe you have any control over whether I continue or not.  No I take that back, it's typical.

I went back and read about 30 pages of back & forth between us.  The comment that I made that caused you to have your melt down was when you alleged that I concluded that you believed the ONLY reason the black candidates in the New Haven case scored less favorably than the white candidates was due to racial inferiority although I didn't phrase it that way. 

You then went on a rant which ended in you stating "you never fucking asked me WHY I thought the blacks candidates performed less favorably than the white candidates" indicating that I just assumed that's what you thought and then demanded I retract my former statement. 

Well the following post says I DID ask you but you never responded, per usual, as in all of the other cases where the truthful answer doesn't support your position.

I have been polite in my interactions with you and more than a little patient, but I am not to blame for the content of the factual material I have posed.  You on the other hand have intimated that I am a liar or a fool, you've lumped me into some fantasy group of black racists that to hear you tell it are cause for great concern BY EVERYONE and then you called me a "dick".  What kind of man calls a female that word?


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I'm neither a liar or a fool however I am self-taught so I don't get everything right (DISCLAIMER: I'm not an attorney).
> 
> The test was thrown out because the results were suspect, which is why I asked if you knew whether or not this was the first time they had utilized that particular testing method, I honestly don't remember and it's been at least 5 years or so since I've viewed the court documents.
> 
> Title VII includes both disparate treatment and disparate impact. Essentially the law says that you can't use a testing method that would have disparate impact on a certain segment of the population resulting in a discriminatory result which is why the agency was concerned with being sued - *the fault was in their testing methodology unless you simply believe that all of the black and Hispanic candidates were simply less intelhttp://www.courant.com/business/dan-haar/hc-haar-equalla-jenkins-housing-discrimination-settlement-mansfield----a-middlet-20160915-story.htmlligent or less qualified*.





Correll said:


> Calling you on your efforts to pretend that New Haven Conn. 2009, is Hicktown Georgia, 1901, is not "whitewashing" US history.


Okay so now we're getting somewhere.  So you believe the only that racism existed/exists in the U.S. is in the south and ONLY in years gone by?
Recent Connecticut Cases:
2 Connecticut men win more than 3 million dollars in race discrimination case against Bridgeport company
'Code Words' Lead to Big Settlement in Housing Case
Racism at Car Dealership

Just because you are ignorant (unaware) of what goes on around you or in other places doesn't alter the fact that as IM2 and others have repeatedly pointed out, racism has not yet been abolished in the year 2018 nor have 60 years of civil rights legislation eradicated the affects of the previous 175+ of legislation that *LEGALLY *relegated Americans of African descent to 2nd class citizen status based of the belief of white superiority and black inferiority.  THAT is was I was discussing and referring to in our conversation however if you want to continue to be affronted by what I have stated, then I don't know what else to tell you, other than nothing that I have stated is untrue therefore a retraction is not warranted and will not be forthcoming.

I'll get to the rest of your responses later.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
Click to expand...


You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
*
Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively* 
_We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._

*The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*

More.

*Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*

More.

*Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.

Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day. 

If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*

Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
Click to expand...

Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!
> 
> .So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.
> 
> 
> For how much longer?
Click to expand...


.Whites like you have done nothing consistently for generations but be racists.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 I don't know how I missed this post of yours, but thank you very much for putting it here.  It's VERY helpful to my work
*All rise! Class is in session.*

*Types of Abuse*
There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1


*Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
Understand that white racism included this.


*Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.


*Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
Understand that white racism has included all of these things.

And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.​


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it does not bother you, that you are acting like a dick, by all means, continue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute that you believe you have any control over whether I continue or not.  No I take that back, it's typical.
Click to expand...



I was not literally giving you permission.

That was obvious. Stop being a drama queen.




> I went back and read about 30 pages of back & forth between us.  The comment that I made that caused you to have your melt down was when you alleged that I concluded that you believed the ONLY reason the black candidates in the New Haven case scored less favorably than the white candidates was due to racial inferiority although I didn't phrase it that way.




You insulted me with a serious insult, based on your assumptions. 


That was wrong of you, and you should stop doing that.






> You then went on a rant which ended in you stating "you never fucking asked me WHY I thought the blacks candidates performed less favorably than the white candidates" indicating that I just assumed that's what you thought and then demanded I retract my former statement.




You did just assume that, and start calling me names based on that. And you should stop doing that. lt is wrong.





> Well the following post says I DID ask you but you never responded, per usual, as in all of the other cases where the truthful answer doesn't support your position.




I must of missed that bolded, red portions in your long, rambling posts.






> I have been polite in my interactions with you and more than a little patient, but I am not to blame for the content of the factual material I have posed.  You on the other hand have intimated that I am a liar or a fool, you've lumped me into some fantasy group of black racists that to hear you tell it are cause for great concern BY EVERYONE and then you called me a "dick".  What kind of man calls a female that word?




It is not polite to call someone a racist. Especially when it is completely uncalled for.





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I'm neither a liar or a fool however I am self-taught so I don't get everything right (DISCLAIMER: I'm not an attorney).
> 
> The test was thrown out because the results were suspect, which is why I asked if you knew whether or not this was the first time they had utilized that particular testing method, I honestly don't remember and it's been at least 5 years or so since I've viewed the court documents.
> 
> Title VII includes both disparate treatment and disparate impact. Essentially the law says that you can't use a testing method that would have disparate impact on a certain segment of the population resulting in a discriminatory result which is why the agency was concerned with being sued - *the fault was in their testing methodology unless you simply believe that all of the black and Hispanic candidates were simply less intelhttp://www.courant.com/business/dan-haar/hc-haar-equalla-jenkins-housing-discrimination-settlement-mansfield----a-middlet-20160915-story.htmlligent or less qualified*.





Correll said:


> Calling you on your efforts to pretend that New Haven Conn. 2009, is Hicktown Georgia, 1901, is not "whitewashing" US history.






> Okay so now we're getting somewhere.  So you believe the only that racism existed/exists in the U.S. is in the south and ONLY in years gone by?




Pointing out, correctly, that you were judging New Haven Conn, based as though they were likely to be using tactics of the JIm Crow South, 


is NOT, "believing that racism existed/exists only in the the South and years gone by".


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!
> 
> .So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.
> 
> 
> For how much longer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Whites like you have done nothing consistently for generations but be racists.
Click to expand...



Liar.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Racism isn't defined as just institutional. There are no institutional laws or policies today that cause racism in this country. If you are denied resources it is because of your income, credit, education, etc, not because you are black, for the most part.


It sounds nice but it's not true although those things can contribute.  The court standard is "how were you treated differently than other similarly situated individuals?"

One of my former colleagues is a high level software developer, team lead in some positions.  A white co-worker going to a bank to get a mortgage so he can buy a house has equity simply because he works for Microsoft because the lender considers that he'll be in that position for the foreseeable future and if anything will move up within Microsoft and earn more money.  My colleague?  Not so much.  

Just one example and there are many, many more....


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
Click to expand...


I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:

*Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
*
That's why you asked those questions.
.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!
> 
> .So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.
> 
> 
> For how much longer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Whites like you have done nothing consistently for generations but be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...


Not really. It's all you do.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> You insulted me with a serious insult, based on your assumptions.


And how has that harmed you?  What are your damages?  Has my comment lowered the esteem in which you were previously held on the US Message Board's thread on America Says Yes That Blacks Are More Racists Than Whites?  Or within your family?  Among your friends, neighbors, co-workers?  How in the hell has my opinion, truthful and accurate as it may be, harmed you?


Correll said:


> I must of missed that bolded, red portions in your long, rambling posts.


So it's my fault that you have the attention span of a gnat?  Are you ready to concede I did not call you a "vile name" that you just misunderstood my comment yet you continue to call me names?  Drama queen?  Really?  


Correll said:


> Pointing out, *in*correctly, that you were judging New Haven Conn, based as though they were likely to be using tactics of the JIm Crow South, is NOT, "believing that racism existed/exists only in the the South and years gone by".


Correll you do not understand that of which you speak.  Did you even look at any of the links I sent you in my last comment?  Those are current day racial discrimination cases and in one case religious bigotry in Connecticut which means the same set of state laws in addition to the federal laws that governed the New Haven, Connecticut Firefighters case also apply in these cases.  They're NOT applying case law and statutes from the southern United States, they're applying Connecticut state laws yet found that many of the same tactics used in the south are the ones that racists use EVERYWHERE there are racists because that's what racists do.  There are however more subtle forms or racism including refusing to hold accountable those who violate the law and rights of others.  That is a form of racism that can be traced directly to the concept of jury nullification.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> Fuck you, you ungrateful piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a computer and access to all the same facts. You live in a deluded dream world the rest of us don't share.
Click to expand...

.
Yep, I have all the facts. That's the problem. You don't have any...The rest of us is who? You and the other 3 racists here?


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> Fuck you, you ungrateful piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a computer and access to all the same facts. You live in a deluded dream world the rest of us don't share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Yep, I have all the facts. That's the problem. You don't have any...The rest of us is who? You and the other 3 racists here?
Click to expand...

I have two words for you-BYE BYE.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't understand the difference between White Hispanics and White Non-Hispanic but there was a guy named Ray who was arguing with us on the Affirmative Action message boards who kept insisting that he was discriminated against as a white person.  Eventually he claimed that he is 51% Hispanic but we argued for at least a week before the thought occurred that IF he is being discriminated against why wouldn't he believe it's due to the 51% Hispanic and not the 49% white makeup.  Never really got a response to that.
> 
> Putting that aside however, and as ATL pointed out the police report lists him as a white male, it doesn't negate the fact that Zimmerman had no authority to do any of the things he did which lead the the confrontation with Martin.  In fact, the letter of the law states that a person utilizing lethal force in a self-defense scenario cannot be the aggressor. In other words, I can't pick a fight with you and antagonize you to the point of an unruly response or attack just so I can then shoot you and turn around and claim self defense although that's exactly what he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Zimmerman looks Hispanic, that is usually how someone is defined as per race. Didn't he claim to shoot in self defense? I don't remember all the details.
Click to expand...

Of course he claimed self defense.  He did exactly what I quoted the law says you can't do.  That admonishment used to to be posted directly on the Florida CCW website but I haven't seen it since before Zimmerman took Martin's life.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no quarrel with you, at times you do appear to be reasonable.
> 
> If you have studied the history of America, whether it be factual or revised, on what basis do you equate anti black racism,and anti white racism to be the same?
> 
> By default, in many cases  black people are presumed to be violent, as well as prone to corruption.
> 
> Speaking for myself, no one in my family is either of the two, however, I have been stopped by police before, one particular time less than a mile from my home, just because they "wanted to verify" my ownership of a Porsche that I was driving.
> 
> After they ran their :"check", I was told to  "just take off, but to "watch myself"
> Not certain what was meant by that, but to me, it sounded quite ominous.
> 
> I was not speeding nor driving erratically.
> 
> As recently as 2001, I made a business trip to Boston, and when I arrived at the Hyatt Regency at the Hynnes Convention Center, and tried to check in, I was told that they had no record of my reservation, but when a white friend of mine that I used to travel with arrived, he asked the front desk, "what room I was in", and they told him that "I had not arrived yet".
> 
> I could go on with some more examples, but I am certain that you get my point.
> 
> What is your opinion? Racism or imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell that you would know if a white person has experienced racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no quarrel with you, at times you do appear to be reasonable.
> 
> If you have studied the history of America, whether it be factual or revised, on what basis do you equate anti black racism,and anti white racism to be the same?
> 
> By default, in many cases  black people are presumed to be violent, as well as prone to corruption.
> 
> Speaking for myself, no one in my family is either of the two, however, I have been stopped by police before, one particular time less than a mile from my home, just because they "wanted to verify" my ownership of a Porsche that I was driving.
> 
> After they ran their :"check", I was told to  "just take off, but to "watch myself"
> Not certain what was meant by that, but to me, it sounded quite ominous.
> 
> I was not speeding nor driving erratically.
> 
> As recently as 2001, I made a business trip to Boston, and when I arrived at the Hyatt Regency at the Hynnes Convention Center, and tried to check in, I was told that they had no record of my reservation, but when a white friend of mine that I used to travel with arrived, he asked the front desk, "what room I was in", and they told him that "I had not arrived yet".
> 
> I could go on with some more examples, but I am certain that you get my point.
> 
> What is your opinion? Racism or imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your experiences you posted appear to be racism. I have been told that I was disliked by black people just because I am white. I have been told that black people are the superior race by blacks. That is also racism. I was stopped many times as a teenager because we were a car full of "hippies", so we must have dope on us, which we didn't. There are many forms of discrimination, not always racism.
Click to expand...

That is stereotyping leading to profiling which I'm pretty sure is also unlawful but still not the same thing a racial discrimination (not to belabor the point).


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
Click to expand...

You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.


----------



## ptbw forever

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 I don't know how I missed this post of yours, but thank you very much for putting it here.  It's VERY helpful to my work
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.​


I will and you will run away when I post what an ignorant fool you are.


----------



## ptbw forever

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't defined as just institutional. There are no institutional laws or policies today that cause racism in this country. If you are denied resources it is because of your income, credit, education, etc, not because you are black, for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds nice but it's not true although those things can contribute.  The court standard is "how were you treated differently than other similarly situated individuals?"
> 
> One of my former colleagues is a high level software developer, team lead in some positions.  A white co-worker going to a bank to get a mortgage so he can buy a house has equity simply because he works for Microsoft because the lender considers that he'll be in that position for the foreseeable future and if anything will move up within Microsoft and earn more money.  My colleague?  Not so much.
> 
> Just one example and there are many, many more....
Click to expand...

anecdotal bullshit


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a back mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
Click to expand...

 Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.

Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.

As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.

In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."  

When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:

"_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"  

Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens

It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:

Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.

"_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."

Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?

I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.  

But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
Click to expand...


Roll your pants up to your knees if you're going to wade through that B.S.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred dollars says that anything you do physically, I can do better.  Grandpa?  You would rather poke butter up a wild cat's ass with a red hot poker than go up against me. You pick the physically activity.  Might be some snow on the roof top, but plenty of fire in the furnace.
> 
> If you'd like to threaten me, like I tell all the people who say silly shit they won't say to a man's face.  Unless you're uncouth, such talk belongs in a PM.  But, we can all judge your IQ and maturity by your responses.
> 
> You are being judged by your previous conversations with other posters AND, unfortunately, by comments made by people like IM2 and another bigot that shares your sentiment.  Now, no matter what white people say, you have them all figured out.  Most likely, they could kiss your ass, grovel at your feet, tell them about how many blacks are in their family and how much they love them...
> 
> They might tell you about their trials and tribulations like having been called names or their house spray painted... of a cross burned in their yard, and you'd probably have some smart ass commentary that implies you've had it rougher than they did.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think about me personally.  I've sweated more sweat, bled more blood and had it one Hell of a lot harder than you.  And, unlike you, I have been a DFACS asset for a few years now.  What have* YOU* done?  Have you ever changed a white kid's diaper?  Have you ever had a white baby puke on you?  Have you ever taught a white kid how to catch a ball for the first time or take them to a fair for their first time?
> 
> And when you were growing up did you live in a house without electricity or water?  Did the school you went to have an outhouse?  Did they fix your meals on coal stoves and you went out in the snow and collected a bucket of coal while at school?
> 
> When you grew up were you ever tortured and beaten?  Did anyone put cigarettes out on your body?
> 
> You never know the road the other guy traveled.  But, you think of me any way you like.  Your generation plays on the computer saying shit online that, in my state, constitutes "_fighting words_" and is a crime.  AND if you said them to a stranger and they felt intimidated, whatever they did to you would be legally excusable.
> 
> Your generation has the Internet and anonymity.  But, I'll tell you right now, like I told the last guy who spewed as much stupidity as you:
> 
> If Uncle Scam sends me kids that are as disrespectful as you, I reason with them.  If they don't respond to reasoning, they are usually convinced when a leather strap goes across their ass and they're held accountable for being that disrespectful.
> 
> You command *NO* respect from whites.  It's your attitude.  That "_grandpa_" remark is one that if your parents wouldn't embarrassed that you said, would address the real reason this country still has this much chaos every time we try to discuss the issue.  If they wouldn't spank you for the way you act here, that says more than if I spend another 100 paragraphs on this thread.  Good Day and if you have any class, let's just part ways... barring that, you may want to act your age and not your IQ by posting personal commentary in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point out where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.
> 
> You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*.
> 
> Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.
> 
> Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.
> 
> As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:
> 
> When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.
> 
> I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.
> 
> If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.
> 
> My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races.
> 
> I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.
> 
> Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.
> 
> Now back to what I said to you before:
> 
> You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?
> 
> *And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?
> 
> Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.
> 
> You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you asked me that question, I gave you the answer.  Since you didn't understand, let me put in words that most here will be able to understand.
> 
> One night before some wrestling matches were to begin taping for tv and there was some serious bad blood in the locker room, Les Thatcher (the local promoter) brought everybody into a conference room and said he knew about the ill feelings some were having.  He then said that he would fire anyone who said one of the then prohibited words because he did not want the local tv station to give the program the heave ho.
> 
> Jimmy Garvin had the biggest chip on his shoulder that night so when his interview came up, he addressed the guy he was having a personal issue with.  He said "_your daddy was a dog and your momma was a dog and son I don't have to tell you what that just made you_."
> 
> Well I've answered your question TWICE.  By all means, if you really mean what you said, then say no more.  We won't have to address the rest of the posters and we can let them decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand DIRECT answers to DIRECT questions. Im not certain how an obscure wrestling match got in your way of answering a few simple questions in the following manner:
> 
> Example- "Yes, you did imply that you are entitled to special treatment, because ypu said the following, in this post"_________
> 
> Fill in the blank
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, for the 4th time:
> 
> *When did I state "that I was entitled to anything or deserved special treatment"?
> 
> *When did I use any racial slurs?
> 
> *When did I ever imply that I hate white people?
> 
> If you provide examples and actual statements that you perceived at such, please post them.
> 
> And I will answer....DIRECTLY.
> 
> Are we clear?
Click to expand...


If you cannot understand simple analogies, let me be blunt with you:

Take a complete ignoramus - a racist, bigot, the cancer on society and he attacks a white guy.  Now work with me.  This piece of dog squeeze writes freaking books in posts that would take hours to clear up. But here is the kicker: a racist asshole *jumps on a white guy after ADMITTING HE DID NOT READ ALL THE WHITE GUY'S POST!
*
You chime in, but *YOU* do not disavow the racism, prejudice, hatred and intolerance of the people within your own race when it appears on the thread you're responding to.  No sir.  You just add fuel to the fire, but you can always say "_you_" never said  ... fill in the blanks.

No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time.  *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.  

So, here is the deal sport:

1)   A man is known by the company he keeps.  If / when certain posters apologize to me, read the entire post, and then decide to have a *civil* conversation, you and I can talk civilly

2)  When someone speaks on behalf of your race and says utterly stupid things, your silence is consent.  That is the attitude that the black racists here are playing with their game.  It's not justified to have another set of rules for white people

3)  The one thing that* IS *going to benefit the whites is that the racists here do not acknowledge the whites who faced discrimination, racism, even death - and *many times trying to help black people *ever existed.  

So, you are on the side that is forcing what were once liberals to rethink their positions.  While I doubt many of them will go from the frying pan to the fire and hook up with the White Nationalists, I do think you're screwing the pooch by not standing up and acknowledging the sacrifices many white people have made that you are the beneficiary of.  But, to each his own.  The more people you alienate and the more of them you piss off, the fewer friends you are going to have if you think all this chatter is worth throwing part of your support under the bus over.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

ptbw forever said:


> anecdotal bullshit


If I thought it would help I'd post the case numbers so that you all could read the case pleadings yourselves but I've seen no indication that anyone from the other side has more than a remedial level of reading comprehension. 

Oh and the fact that not too many seem to be interested in facts as opposed to opinions.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time. *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.


Who is this "racist piece of shit" you're referring to?


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time. *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "racist piece of shit" you're referring to?
Click to expand...


ATL and then IM2 took up the torch for him / her.  BTW, in that post, I came down as hard on whites as I did the blacks because we have our ATLs and IM2s.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time. *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "racist piece of shit" you're referring to?
Click to expand...

I think it was a hypothetical wasn't it ?


----------



## beagle9

Humorme said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time. *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "racist piece of shit" you're referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ATL and then IM2 took up the torch for him / her.  BTW, in that post, I came down as hard on whites as I did the blacks because we have our ATLs and IM2s.
Click to expand...

Agree that every race or group has it's bad elements among those groups.  To admit it is a first step to freeing the mind, and leaning toward having a good conversation about the issues. Hopefully what is being seen in these threads is just confusion amongst individuals, for whom may  be biased due to their exposures to specific things in life in which has formed their opinions, and possibly seared their minds. 

Hopefully there is hope for the human race yet.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> ATL and then IM2 took up the torch for him / her. BTW, in that post, I came down as hard on whites as I did the blacks because we have our ATLs and IM2s.


So there are several things going on that I've seen on the board in the last 24 hours or so.  And I think it begins with the fact that there is a double standard being applied here along with the fact that I believe for a lot of white people the concept of racism is just something that they're read about, or listen to people on the news talk about or discuss with others within their own circles or on message boards such as these.  For many, many black people however, it's something that we live and part of that racism is having our experiences minimized or contributions diminished, not being believed, being viewed with suspicion, etc.  But the granddaddy tactic of all is when accusations of racism are leveled at us for daring to speak truthfully about things and events in the history of the United States that are pretty heinous and are indisputably racists.

So you have one group of people who not only have lived this experience of racism - direct & institutionalized - and can factually illustrate with historical documents, case law, government investigative files, etc. the origin of racism, the detrimental affects it had and continues to have on people of African descent.  Then you have the opposing group whose purpose on this board seems to primarily be to mock, denigrate, and insult the black posters while providing no factual information of any kind to dispute the claims made by the black posters or to support their own positions that white people are being discriminated against in droves all due to written legislation that somehow magically put black people in charge of white people and allow them to discriminate against them at will.

Then to take it even further, even though many of them have repeatedly failed to support their hypothesis, they cry like babies and are offended when they mistakenly believe that someone called them a racist as if being called a racist on a message board discussing race relations is magnitudes worse that actually living in a society where black people are routinely discriminated against and the perpetrators often escape unpunished.

Not liking the way someone delivers the message does nothing to veracity of the message.  The truth is the truth irrespective of how it's conveyed and if the method of delivery is brusque then maybe that's in direct response to the intentional antagonism being shown to many of us.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> ATL and then IM2 took up the torch for him / her. BTW, in that post, I came down as hard on whites as I did the blacks because we have our ATLs and IM2s.


Also I know you mentioned the problems with the white race's own racist and that was not unnoted (battery dying finish later)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

I'm hoping this is really all just a misunderstand and I don't know if a reset is possible but this is what I'd like to leave you all with on this Friday night:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awzNHuGqoMc
Tim McGraw "Humble & Kind"


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATL and then IM2 took up the torch for him / her. BTW, in that post, I came down as hard on whites as I did the blacks because we have our ATLs and IM2s.
> 
> 
> 
> So there are several things going on that I've seen on the board in the last 24 hours or so.  And I think it begins with the fact that there is a double standard being applied here along with the fact that I believe for a lot of white people the concept of racism is just something that they're read about, or listen to people on the news talk about or discuss with others within their own circles or on message boards such as these.  For many, many black people however, it's something that we live and part of that racism is having our experiences minimized or contributions diminished, not being believed, being viewed with suspicion, etc.  But the granddaddy tactic of all is when accusations of racism are leveled at us for daring to speak truthfully about things and events in the history of the United States that are pretty heinous and are indisputably racists.
> 
> So you have one group of people who not only have lived this experience of racism - direct & institutionalized - and can factually illustrate with historical documents, case law, government investigative files, etc. the origin of racism, the detrimental affects it had and continues to have on people of African descent.  Then you have the opposing group whose purpose on this board seems to primarily be to mock, denigrate, and insult the black posters while providing no factual information of any kind to dispute the claims made by the black posters or to support their own positions that white people are being discriminated against in droves all due to written legislation that somehow magically put black people in charge of white people and allow them to discriminate against them at will.
> 
> Then to take it even further, even though many of them have repeatedly failed to support their hypothesis, they cry like babies and are offended when they mistakenly believe that someone called them a racist as if being called a racist on a message board discussing race relations is magnitudes worse that actually living in a society where black people are routinely discriminated against and the perpetrators often escape unpunished.
> 
> Not liking the way someone delivers the message does nothing to veracity of the message.  The truth is the truth irrespective of how it's conveyed and if the method of delivery is brusque then maybe that's in direct response to the intentional antagonism being shown to many of us.
Click to expand...

Let me ask you this....  Do you think that the act of opposition towards a person's view, culture, and actions are always considered as being racism ??  Is opposition between a white and black person always going to be considered as racism at play, and that it is always based strictly upon the color of a person's skin color or is it based upon the acts or actions associated with ones character, where as skin color just happens to be one of the identifying factors involved in the individuals who are then placed in the spotlight of another if they might disagree  ??  Otherwise is this idea of color really a main factor in any of the debates or is it just being used most of the time as just another tool in the toolbox in order to aggravate or aggitate one another due to the vulnerabilities created within it all ??


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You wrote all of this nonsense and you STILL never answered  my questions.
> 
> *Where did I state that I am "entitled" to anything, or "deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any "racial slurs"?
> 
> You cannot point out where I did either.
> 
> Yes, I did refer to you as "Grandpa", because YOU referred to me as "Son" first, and you also made it a point to state that you are older than I am.....you may be, but it is more likely that ypu are not by much.
> 
> So you got back what you gave in return.
> 
> Don't like it? Tough shit.
> 
> You asked for it.
> 
> As far as the rest of your "meltdown"
> I know what it's like to be poor, AND be lawfully marginalized in society, having been around during Jim Crow.
> 
> How many times in YOUR lifetime have YOU been denied service in a public establishment necause of your race?
> 
> Did you ever watch your parents have urine and feces thrown on them? Or watch family members get sprayed with fire department hoses, then clubbed by rabid cops just for protesting peacefully  for the same  "American" rights as white citizens?
> 
> My guess is NO, you have not. And, If you actually believe that I will reward you with some kind of badge of honor, for cooking on a coal stove and using an outhouse  just because you "think" that  you deserve it, that is not going to happen. And as far as you supposedly being a foster parent to black children, it's easy to wonder if you are poisoning their minds, judging from how little self control that you have in even an anonymous forum like this
> 
> Lastly, it is usually a dead giveaway that a person is in reality a coward, when they start talking about their "physical prowess" on the internet to a total stranger, so you might want to think before you type  because false bravado is not very manly.
> 
> Now, go change that leaky Depends diaper.
> 
> You're whining like a spoiled little infant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.
> 
> You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*.
> 
> Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.
> 
> Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.
> 
> As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:
> 
> When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.
> 
> I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.
> 
> If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.
> 
> My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races.
> 
> I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.
> 
> Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.
> 
> Now back to what I said to you before:
> 
> You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?
> 
> *And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?
> 
> Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.
> 
> You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you asked me that question, I gave you the answer.  Since you didn't understand, let me put in words that most here will be able to understand.
> 
> One night before some wrestling matches were to begin taping for tv and there was some serious bad blood in the locker room, Les Thatcher (the local promoter) brought everybody into a conference room and said he knew about the ill feelings some were having.  He then said that he would fire anyone who said one of the then prohibited words because he did not want the local tv station to give the program the heave ho.
> 
> Jimmy Garvin had the biggest chip on his shoulder that night so when his interview came up, he addressed the guy he was having a personal issue with.  He said "_your daddy was a dog and your momma was a dog and son I don't have to tell you what that just made you_."
> 
> Well I've answered your question TWICE.  By all means, if you really mean what you said, then say no more.  We won't have to address the rest of the posters and we can let them decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand DIRECT answers to DIRECT questions. Im not certain how an obscure wrestling match got in your way of answering a few simple questions in the following manner:
> 
> Example- "Yes, you did imply that you are entitled to special treatment, because ypu said the following, in this post"_________
> 
> Fill in the blank
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, for the 4th time:
> 
> *When did I state "that I was entitled to anything or deserved special treatment"?
> 
> *When did I use any racial slurs?
> 
> *When did I ever imply that I hate white people?
> 
> If you provide examples and actual statements that you perceived at such, please post them.
> 
> And I will answer....DIRECTLY.
> 
> Are we clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand simple analogies, let me be blunt with you:
> 
> Take a complete ignoramus - a racist, bigot, the cancer on society and he attacks a white guy.  Now work with me.  This piece of dog squeeze writes freaking books in posts that would take hours to clear up. But here is the kicker: a racist asshole *jumps on a white guy after ADMITTING HE DID NOT READ ALL THE WHITE GUY'S POST!
> *
> You chime in, but *YOU* do not disavow the racism, prejudice, hatred and intolerance of the people within your own race when it appears on the thread you're responding to.  No sir.  You just add fuel to the fire, but you can always say "_you_" never said  ... fill in the blanks.
> 
> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time.  *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.
> 
> So, here is the deal sport:
> 
> 1)   A man is known by the company he keeps.  If / when certain posters apologize to me, read the entire post, and then decide to have a *civil* conversation, you and I can talk civilly
> 
> 2)  When someone speaks on behalf of your race and says utterly stupid things, your silence is consent.  That is the attitude that the black racists here are playing with their game.  It's not justified to have another set of rules for white people
> 
> 3)  The one thing that* IS *going to benefit the whites is that the racists here do not acknowledge the whites who faced discrimination, racism, even death - and *many times trying to help black people *ever existed.
> 
> So, you are on the side that is forcing what were once liberals to rethink their positions.  While I doubt many of them will go from the frying pan to the fire and hook up with the White Nationalists, I do think you're screwing the pooch by not standing up and acknowledging the sacrifices many white people have made that you are the beneficiary of.  But, to each his own.  The more people you alienate and the more of them you piss off, the fewer friends you are going to have if you think all this chatter is worth throwing part of your support under the bus over.
Click to expand...


You're unhinged, dude. You  do not have a clue as to what side my political allegiance is to.

Once again, I only asked you three simple questions, and you answered with a mile long diatribe, but never gave me a direct answer.

So for the 5th and last time, I will again ask you:

*Where did I ever state that I "am entitled to anything, or that I deserve special treatment"?


Where did I use a "racial slur"?

Where did I ever imply that "I hate white people"

This is not that difficult.....but you seem to want to make it so.

Why?]

My guess is that you know that I NEVER said any of the above, and you are embarrased to have to admit that you accused me of the above, and did not think in an objective manner before you posted what you did.

You are cordially invited to prove me to be wrong.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ignoring the sacrifices of generations of whites, trying to help.
> 
> 
> I've been telling modern libs, that it was a huge waste. THey dont' listen to me.
> 
> I bet they are listening to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!
> 
> .So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.
> 
> 
> For how much longer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Whites like you have done nothing consistently for generations but be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. It's all you do.
Click to expand...



You are a liar and a race baiting piece of shit.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me with a serious insult, based on your assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> And how has that harmed you?  What are your damages?  Has my comment lowered the esteem in which you were previously held on the US Message Board's thread on America Says Yes That Blacks Are More Racists Than Whites?  Or within your family?  Among your friends, neighbors, co-workers?  How in the hell has my opinion, truthful and accurate as it may be, harmed you?
Click to expand...



Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.

I will not let it pass unchallenged.






Correll said:


> I must of missed that bolded, red portions in your long, rambling posts.


So it's my fault that you have the attention span of a gnat?  Are you ready to concede I did not call you a "vile name" that you just misunderstood my comment yet you continue to call me names?  Drama queen?  Really? [/QUOTE]


YOu did call me a vile name. That I did not respond to a buried question, that included the option, being less qualified, does not justify your name calling.




Correll said:


> Pointing out, *in*correctly, that you were judging New Haven Conn, based as though they were likely to be using tactics of the JIm Crow South, is NOT, "believing that racism existed/exists only in the the South and years gone by".




[/QUOTE]
Correll you do not understand that of which you speak.  Did you even look at any of the links I sent you in my last comment?  Those are current day racial discrimination cases and in one case religious bigotry in Connecticut which means the same set of state laws in addition to the federal laws that governed the New Haven, Connecticut Firefighters case also apply in these cases. [/QUOTE]

A case or two of accused discrimination in the same state, does not support your behavior of assuming deep abiding racism in action.


YOU are the one ignorant of whites in the modern time, if you think that we are all out to discriminate against blacks.






> They're NOT applying case law and statutes from the southern United States, they're applying Connecticut state laws yet found that many of the same tactics used in the south are the ones that racists use EVERYWHERE there are racists because that's what racists do.  There are however more subtle forms or racism including refusing to hold accountable those who violate the law and rights of others.  That is a form of racism that can be traced directly to the concept of jury nullification.





The people who's rights were violated in New Haven were the white firefighters who were denied promotions they had earned based on their skin color.


That is what you libs want, as seen by the support that discrimination got from the Dem appointees on the Court.


Blatant anti-white discrimination in order to get equal outcomes regardless of merit, and regardless of the rights or interests of whites.



THAT'S the primary story of racism in America today, and the what the future will be, if you libs get you way.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Really?
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> *Types of Abuse*
> There are several different types of abuse recognized. Forms of abuse include:1
> 
> 
> *Emotional abuse aka Psychological abuse* – this type of abuse is likely the most common. Emotional abuse consists of any behavior designed to hurt another person mentally. Psychological abuse includes yelling, threats, shaming, humiliation and shaming, among other tactics.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Financial abuse –* this type of abuse is often seen alongside other forms of abuse. Financial abuse is when one person restricts access to money from another. This type of abuse includes actions like cutting off access to bank accounts, controlling where someone is allowed to work and preventing access to financial information.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Physical abuse –* this form of abuse shows the most outward signs. Physical abuse is also known as domestic abuse or domestic violence when it occurs within intimate relationships. Physical abuse is any physical act or threat of a physical act designed to harm another person physically. This type of abuse includes actions like slapping, punching, hair-pulling and kicking. Physical evidence such as bruises need not exist for the act to be physical abuse.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Sexual abuse –* this type of abuse is often perpetrated against women although men can be victims of sexual abuse too. Sexual abuse includes any unwanted sexual act forced on the victim. This form of abuse is also often known as sexual assault or rape. Sexual abuse can include anything from unwanted touching to forced intercourse or forced sexual contact with another person.
> Understand that white racism included this.
> 
> 
> *Verbal abuse –* verbal abuse is generally a form of psychological abuse. This type of abuse occurs when an abuser uses words and body language with the intent to hurt another person. Verbal abuse includes put-downs, name-calling and unreasonable criticisms.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> 
> *Spiritual abuse* – spiritual abuse revolves around a person’s spirituality or religion. This type of abuse includes attacking another’s belief system, denying access to a house of worship or forced participation in a cult.
> Understand that white racism has included all of these things.
> 
> And no, you can't make the clam that blacks have doe the same things to whites. You will, but you'll be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
Click to expand...


You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.

You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.

" For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”

The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.

Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."

Is white rage driving our racial divide?

A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.

And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect goes both ways chump. Katsteve is no child. And you are hiding behind a computer just as much as everyone else here. You seem to think that if you said the crap you say here to a black mans face the response would not be justified. Katsteve isn't unreasonable you are. And I certainly hope you aren't ruining those black kids lives by telling them how racism is over. What can you teach a black kid about avoiding racist situations? Nothing. What tools can you provide a black id to help them get beyond such a situation based on your experiences? None. You'll tell them it's a thing of the past, they'll get into a racist situation trusting the whites around him who are about to do him harm because you taught him a Iie and you are asking somebody when did they teach a white kid to catch a fucking baseball.
> 
> YOU command no respect from blacks. It's YOUR attitude. You are no ones father here. We are all grown ass men, you will be addressed by grown men in the way the grown man chooses to address you. Katsteve is almost 60 . This is the attitude I'm talking about. You racists seem to think we are all destitute blacks who are blaming whites for our failures.  What I have accomplished, you can't touch. .Yet to you racists if we talk about our accomplishments we get the dumb ass white racist lectures about how we don't have the right to talk about racism because whitey has not held us down. You motherfuckers will look for any out  to deny the personal responsibility you have to fix the damage your racism has caused..
> 
> Whites like you live by double standards.  Trump, a rich man, was elected president because he was supposed to be the one fighting for the not so rich. What does he have to complain about he's rich, nothing stopped him, so why should he complain?  You racists never ask yourselves that, so don't start that shit with us. You guys whine about not getting things because if affirmative action, but you never tell yourselves how you are just whining and blaming blacks for your failures. If you can't do that for yourselves, don't bring that bullshit to us.  Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
Click to expand...


*All rise! Class is in session!*

Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts

*How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*

Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.

More.


The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.

These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.

Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.

The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.

In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.

Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
More.

*CONCLUSION*
Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.

How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy

You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.

Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.

Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me with a serious insult, based on your assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> And how has that harmed you?  What are your damages?  Has my comment lowered the esteem in which you were previously held on the US Message Board's thread on America Says Yes That Blacks Are More Racists Than Whites?  Or within your family?  Among your friends, neighbors, co-workers?  How in the hell has my opinion, truthful and accurate as it may be, harmed you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must of missed that bolded, red portions in your long, rambling posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's my fault that you have the attention span of a gnat?  Are you ready to concede I did not call you a "vile name" that you just misunderstood my comment yet you continue to call me names?  Drama queen?  Really?
Click to expand...



YOu did call me a vile name. That I did not respond to a buried question, that included the option, being less qualified, does not justify your name calling.




Correll said:


> Pointing out, *in*correctly, that you were judging New Haven Conn, based as though they were likely to be using tactics of the JIm Crow South, is NOT, "believing that racism existed/exists only in the the South and years gone by".




[/QUOTE]
Correll you do not understand that of which you speak.  Did you even look at any of the links I sent you in my last comment?  Those are current day racial discrimination cases and in one case religious bigotry in Connecticut which means the same set of state laws in addition to the federal laws that governed the New Haven, Connecticut Firefighters case also apply in these cases. [/QUOTE]

A case or two of accused discrimination in the same state, does not support your behavior of assuming deep abiding racism in action.


YOU are the one ignorant of whites in the modern time, if you think that we are all out to discriminate against blacks.






> They're NOT applying case law and statutes from the southern United States, they're applying Connecticut state laws yet found that many of the same tactics used in the south are the ones that racists use EVERYWHERE there are racists because that's what racists do.  There are however more subtle forms or racism including refusing to hold accountable those who violate the law and rights of others.  That is a form of racism that can be traced directly to the concept of jury nullification.





The people who's rights were violated in New Haven were the white firefighters who were denied promotions they had earned based on their skin color.


That is what you libs want, as seen by the support that discrimination got from the Dem appointees on the Court.


Blatant anti-white discrimination in order to get equal outcomes regardless of merit, and regardless of the rights or interests of whites.



THAT'S the primary story of racism in America today, and the what the future will be, if you libs get you way.[/QUOTE]

There is no blatant anti white discrimination.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Generations of whites trying to help? LOL!
> 
> .So tell me Cornholio, what were blacks dong for all these generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.
> 
> 
> For how much longer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Whites like you have done nothing consistently for generations but be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. It's all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiting piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm not lying and the only race baiter here is you.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I read on an other page on this thread...Whites may have once  been slave owners, but whites  also fought and died to set blacks FREE. Whites are neurotic as hell.  Blacks, well they can be too. Racism, schmasim. Get over it. Lets put the POST in POST racial, kiddoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites did not die to set blacks free. Blacks had much more do with our freedom than whites did. .After all there was that 100 years after slavery when blacks still had no rights. So until those like you stop being racists, there is no post. Racism is a form of abuse, go study what every type of abuse does to people, then come back and talk..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Reeb - Wikipedia
> 
> Jonathan Daniels - Wikipedia
> 
> Viola Liuzzo - Wikipedia
> 
> Bruce W. Klunder - Wikipedia
> 
> Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia
> 
> Michael Schwerner - Wikipedia
> 
> Fuck you, you ungrateful piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a computer and access to all the same facts. You live in a deluded dream world the rest of us don't share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Yep, I have all the facts. That's the problem. You don't have any...The rest of us is who? You and the other 3 racists here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two words for you-BYE BYE.
Click to expand...


Is gollum really gone?  That would be great.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
Click to expand...

More lies. Pointing out the truth isnt whining.i never said i expected or wanted anything. You being 57 means nothing. I am older than you, so what? Are you now, in this century, being abused? You are the whiner, expecting things that you havent earned,


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
Click to expand...

And no, i am not stupid. Name calling shows that at 57, you still have a lot to learn about having civil conversations. And when whites have said they want a white history month, i disagreed, i said if blacks want a history month, whats the problem? I dont agree with all white posters but they usually dont start the nasty name calling, they respond to your nasty posts,


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
Click to expand...

Reverse racism is real, and political leftist liberals using race or a highjacked civil rights act as a way to empower their whacko causes has just made the whole thing way worse than it ever was before in this country.

Like I saw in a video on the forum not long ago, where a black man actually realized the whole picture, and he made a plea to the blacks to try to separate themselves from the white leftist liberals who are basically just using the black struggle in America to empower themselves now.

The problem with this, is that if there ends up being a mutual agreement between the white wacko leftist and the blacks in order to stay joined at the hip, and the majority of working class families be it of the blacks and of the white conservatives in this country reject the wacko leftist agenda, it could possibly drag the black cause down with them......... 

This is the dangers of becoming strange bedfellows in order to try and swell up the numbers in order to achieve something major, but then there is the majority who might reject the overall bill let's say, and this would be because of the attached pork that is added to the bill that causes people to say "WAIT ONE MINUTE HERE", but in the case of what we are speaking of in the context of this OP, it would be an overall rejection due to what all is involved in an overall movement (with attachments now added), that could end up affecting a large population in a negative way if allowed the tactics to go unchecked, and therefore the whole thing could be in jeopardy if it is rejected by the core of the country due to it had grown into the wrong directions over time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people are not obsessed with race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, normal people do not take to message boards to cry and complain about things that don't directly concern them like Black Entertainment TV (but you're certainly welcome to watch) or Black History Month (you're certainly welcome to participate) or the Organization of Black Airline Pilots or The National Society of Black Engineers for example, although from what I've seen on this message board  I suspect most of you wouldn't qualify for membership in either of the last two  and it wouldn't be because you're not black.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These clowns are not indicative of ordinary black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in your mind, what is an ordinary black American?  One who doesn't talk back, who doesn't question the designated authority figure?  Again you have no idea what the term racism/racist means and nobody here is going to kowtow to your made-up standard for "ordinary black Americans".  Furthermore if you didn't want to know the answer then why did you ask the question.  It's not our fault that it turned out to not be what you thought and wanted it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We normals, white and black, will wrestle this nation back from the hate mongers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can come down off your soapbox now cause no one is wrestling anything away from anyone.
> 
> And you might be interested to know that one of the last people that tried coming after me on some trumped up bullshit got his ass handed to him when the State came down on his "enterprise".  They thought they got away with it because the first investigator bought their bullshit story but I got lucky because the paperwork ended up on the desk of a second investigator who contacted me about the complaint I submitted.  This guy left the state because he though he was getting ready to be arrested on a 3rd strike felony but not before he was fined, sanctioned and banned from doing business for 5 years.
> 
> I know a lot of people play on these boards, but threatening people online even if it's just stating that you're going to do things to diminish or restrict any of their rights is not something you want to get involved in.  One or more people conspiring to do anything that is unlawful is actionable in my state as is cyberstalking including third-party stalking which is also known as stalking by proxy (send someone to follow a person, take pictures of them and then send them back to the original stalker - post the resulting photos and report online). Don't even think about doing something like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a miserable life if it hasn't taught you that *YOU* too must earn respect.  Just as the white people use the terminology "_illegal aliens_" against Hispanics instead of calling them mud people, sand n144ers, etc. you do equally revealing things.  You listen to the white people talk all around something and you tell them you have them all figured out.  Well I'm just as enlightened as you are.
> 
> You're known by the company you keep and when you say things as you did in your last two sentences, it says more about your degree of hatred and bigotry than anything.  *THAT is your answer*.
> 
> Even if you were "_older_" than me chronologically, you are nowhere near my league when it comes to experience understanding racial issues.  That is why I have openly told you about the weaknesses in my own race's attitude and you can't do it with yours.
> 
> Instead of you using any degree of maturity, you talk smack you would never say in public, where people could put a name onto the skeet you spew.  Here, you don't have to be accountable and you can talk racist, hate mongering cow dung all day.
> 
> As for my physical prowess, let me explain this to you in terminology I doubt you will understand:
> 
> When I was a kid when someone talked smack to another one, the whole room went silent, except for the occasional gasp.  Well, I am an admitted Luddite and this WWE atmoshphere where blacks and whites spend more time trying to out-jockey the other with insults as opposed to having a civil conversation doesn't entertain me.  The WWE is much the same.  They spend 90 percent of their time flapping their gums and the other 10 percent pretending to be wrestling.
> 
> I presume that people who talk skeet have a personal problem.  IF that is the case, I let them know, we can resolve this in private and get back to the conversation on the board.  That way, instead of you wanting a face to face, you have the opportunity to tell me to name the time and the place without the fanfare and without moderators banning you.  It gives you the best of all worlds.
> 
> If you read the posts very carefully, I have never opened with my first posting on a thread with a direct insult at anyone.  Neither will I pretend that I'm not aware of the hidden nuances whereby you hide your intolerance for whites.  And, while I have been a victim of racism myself, it does not rule my every waking moment.  I get laid off a job, get mistreated, or disrespected, I don't let that define me.  Black people many times do try to make a life out of a presupposed feeling that they* think* they have a monopoly on  so they can become professional victims.
> 
> My own race does it too.  I don't take it from them; I don't take it from you.  It is what it is no matter what you do to sugar coat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races.
> 
> I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.
> 
> Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.
> 
> Now back to what I said to you before:
> 
> You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?
> 
> *And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?
> 
> Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.
> 
> You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you asked me that question, I gave you the answer.  Since you didn't understand, let me put in words that most here will be able to understand.
> 
> One night before some wrestling matches were to begin taping for tv and there was some serious bad blood in the locker room, Les Thatcher (the local promoter) brought everybody into a conference room and said he knew about the ill feelings some were having.  He then said that he would fire anyone who said one of the then prohibited words because he did not want the local tv station to give the program the heave ho.
> 
> Jimmy Garvin had the biggest chip on his shoulder that night so when his interview came up, he addressed the guy he was having a personal issue with.  He said "_your daddy was a dog and your momma was a dog and son I don't have to tell you what that just made you_."
> 
> Well I've answered your question TWICE.  By all means, if you really mean what you said, then say no more.  We won't have to address the rest of the posters and we can let them decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand DIRECT answers to DIRECT questions. Im not certain how an obscure wrestling match got in your way of answering a few simple questions in the following manner:
> 
> Example- "Yes, you did imply that you are entitled to special treatment, because ypu said the following, in this post"_________
> 
> Fill in the blank
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, for the 4th time:
> 
> *When did I state "that I was entitled to anything or deserved special treatment"?
> 
> *When did I use any racial slurs?
> 
> *When did I ever imply that I hate white people?
> 
> If you provide examples and actual statements that you perceived at such, please post them.
> 
> And I will answer....DIRECTLY.
> 
> Are we clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand simple analogies, let me be blunt with you:
> 
> Take a complete ignoramus - a racist, bigot, the cancer on society and he attacks a white guy.  Now work with me.  This piece of dog squeeze writes freaking books in posts that would take hours to clear up. But here is the kicker: a racist asshole *jumps on a white guy after ADMITTING HE DID NOT READ ALL THE WHITE GUY'S POST!
> *
> You chime in, but *YOU* do not disavow the racism, prejudice, hatred and intolerance of the people within your own race when it appears on the thread you're responding to.  No sir.  You just add fuel to the fire, but you can always say "_you_" never said  ... fill in the blanks.
> 
> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time.  *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.
> 
> So, here is the deal sport:
> 
> 1)   A man is known by the company he keeps.  If / when certain posters apologize to me, read the entire post, and then decide to have a *civil* conversation, you and I can talk civilly
> 
> 2)  When someone speaks on behalf of your race and says utterly stupid things, your silence is consent.  That is the attitude that the black racists here are playing with their game.  It's not justified to have another set of rules for white people
> 
> 3)  The one thing that* IS *going to benefit the whites is that the racists here do not acknowledge the whites who faced discrimination, racism, even death - and *many times trying to help black people *ever existed.
> 
> So, you are on the side that is forcing what were once liberals to rethink their positions.  While I doubt many of them will go from the frying pan to the fire and hook up with the White Nationalists, I do think you're screwing the pooch by not standing up and acknowledging the sacrifices many white people have made that you are the beneficiary of.  But, to each his own.  The more people you alienate and the more of them you piss off, the fewer friends you are going to have if you think all this chatter is worth throwing part of your support under the bus over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're unhinged, dude. You  do not have a clue as to what side my political allegiance is to.
> 
> Once again, I only asked you three simple questions, and you answered with a mile long diatribe, but never gave me a direct answer.
> 
> So for the 5th and last time, I will again ask you:
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I "am entitled to anything, or that I deserve special treatment"?
> 
> 
> Where did I use a "racial slur"?
> 
> Where did I ever imply that "I hate white people"
> 
> This is not that difficult.....but you seem to want to make it so.
> 
> Why?]
> 
> My guess is that you know that I NEVER said any of the above, and you are embarrased to have to admit that you accused me of the above, and did not think in an objective manner before you posted what you did.
> 
> You are cordially invited to prove me to be wrong.
Click to expand...


You have been answered honestly, accurately, and without fear or favor.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is abusing you and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
Click to expand...

You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character


----------



## IM2

.


MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, i am not stupid. Name calling shows that at 57, you still have a lot to learn about having civil conversations. And when whites have said they want a white history month, i disagreed, i said if blacks want a history month, whats the problem? I dont agree with all white posters but they usually dont start the nasty name calling, they respond to your nasty posts,
Click to expand...


Molly. I can hold civil conversations with the best of them. So if my conversation with you is not civil then consider he fact that your posts are un civil. IMO you are stupid. It's either that or purposefully annoying. Because presented how backs have been abused and you ask a dumb question about w is abusing me and how. I said  blacks have been wronged by public policy and you ask what pubic policy. If you were so intelligent you understand what abuse, you understand what pubic policies. If you are so intelligent you scrap the line you use to deny current racism with how everything is in the past like the effects of such past policies just dssapppear and have no effct. So in my opinion that's a stupid way of loking at things. It's ignorant and you only do this nrgards to race. I am willing to bet all my money that if we discussed any other topic but racism by whites, you would be fully cognizant of how past polices impact people today.

So because I know what you are doing and am tired of whites doing it, you get bad language hat you made happen because if yourown purposeful obstinence. Now of course you will deny you do this, and I'm going to watch you prove this prediction true in your next post.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are *NOT* a grown ass man.  You come on this board, showing your immaturity and your stupidity.  What you post sounds like things a fifteen year old would say.  You could be 50 and still not _"grown_."
> 
> There is not a swinging Richard on this board with white skin that hasn't experienced racism.  Having to read your drivel is a testament to that fact.  You're the original whiner here.
> 
> Now, if I had a personal issue with you, I'd PM you and tell you so.  If I felt the need to call you N word, I'd do it and I'd do it in PM.  And I'd make it easy for you.  I'd say, name the time and place.  It would be done in private, without fanfare or dragging moderators, the posters, etc. into the fray.  It would be between two people.
> 
> For that reason, I don't start my posts as you do, calling people names, talking down to them,  and accusing them of being racists, etc.  I don't pretend to be superior to them by telling them they don't understand racism.
> 
> Finally, I'll talk Trump.  I voted for the man as the lesser of two evils.  I've called my own race out because they insist on calling foreigners "_illegal aliens_" when they really want to call them sand nI44ers, mud people or some other term.  I would have more respect for them if they did.   The white race is so freaking stupid that they don't understand that calling people "_illegal aliens_" invites the legal community to *nullify* the concept of a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty.  They want to argue laws they don't understand; they want to argue with people that are telling them, from working experience, WHY their legal arguments are failing.  So, don't bother trying to weigh me on the basis of all you white people are alike (which is a racist postulate no matter how you spin it.)  I'm not for Trump's wall and I'm not for allowing people like you to bully whites around with standing up to you and exposing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
Click to expand...


Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.

While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.

Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:

FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?

(Note their sources)

Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.

In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop playing your passive aggressive racist game.
> *
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively*
> _We're socialized to not take the experiences of people of color seriously._
> 
> *The primary reason white people cannot effectively talk about racism in America is because our initial reaction to racial injustice is to Victim Blame. When it comes to conversations about racism, white people are at a predisposition to blame or not take seriously the most common victims of racism, African Americans. Whenever an issue about racism comes up, instead of acknowledging harm and conceding at least the potential of wrong-doing, we change the subject of investigation upon those who have been harmed. We consider it worse to be called racist or to be accused of demonstrating a racial bias than perpetrating the actual harm of racism. As a result, we shift the burden of proof upon those harmed by racism; they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the action in question was racist by the white standard of racism. It’s a convenient tactic to prevent any productive conversation about racism and race relations by not taking responsibility for our actions at the outset.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Even so, one also cannot overstate the experience of brutalization and terror that African American people experienced since first stepping off of a boat as slaves in the 17th century. Racism didn’t end with slavery and didn’t end with the Civil Rights Act. No other group was abducted in such massive numbers, enslaved, terrorized, and discriminated against for 400 years as African Americans have been.*
> 
> More.
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> 
> Yet still, we don’t even get this far when discussing racism. We’re stuck at the superficial aspects of racism because white people are socialized to think about race in a way that secures white power and perpetuates black disempowerment. White People don’t view “African American” as a valid cultural identity worthy of protection or praise, so any attempt to cherish African American culture or draw attention to how African Americans have been historically brutalized by racism is seen as a method of being “divisive” or “antagonistic.” At the end of the day, we don’t want to admit that African Americans are discriminated against. We’ll blame them for their problems long before admitting White People had a hand in creating and perpetuating racism even to this day.
> 
> If we want to build a more harmonious and benevolent society in which all citizens can participate fully in the benefits of being an American, we have got to stop blaming African Americans for their problems. We also have to recognize the validity of African American Culture as an equally authentic niche of American Culture, just as Scottish Americans, Italian Americans, Indian Americans, Latin Americans, German Americans, and English Americans have an authentic niche in the Salad Bowl that is American Culture. Most Importantly, we have to acknowledge the empirical reality of systemic racism against African Americans; though other forms of discrimination against other races exist, African Americans are the main race victimized by racism.*
> 
> Why White People Can't Talk About Racism Effectively
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character
Click to expand...


Well I CAN say that what you see as racism is not the same as what we see. I CAN say that 1 black person saying they don't like you because you are white is not the same as a 6-1 white vole against providing resources that will help 75,000 blacks. I CAN say that one black person saying blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that kills portions of the voting act that gave 40 plus million he right to vote. Yes, I CAN say those things because they are different.

If you can tell me what I did not suffer from when you have not lived 1 day black and probably with little interaction with blacks, I can say no white person has ever suffered from racism after growing up in a town that was 90 prcent white, going to a university that was 90 percent white, being on a wrestling team in college where I was the only black, playing rugby where the most black teammates I had was 5 out of 50 men,the rest white, working jobs where I was the only black person in a company full of whites, I do think that after more than 45 years of that, I can say I have learned a lot about how white people think.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white person who has experienced racism. Not one. Fact. No one here has said all whites are alike, You and those like you assume that even after we specifically state that we are referring to whites who are racists.  Bullying whites? Have you lost your mind? I looked at the first 4 pages of this section and there are at least 115 different threads about blacks by whites, all of them racist. You make no sense You don't know anything about racism. Does that make me superior? No, but you want to make up racism as you go along. You don't get to do that.
> 
> I am a grown ass man and I choose to communicate how I want. You want intelligent insightful conversation, then you bring insightful thought to the conversation. For racism is the belief in the superiority of your race, not saying that there are whites who are still practicing racism. YOU and others never say there are some blacks who use racism as an excuse for their personal failings, it's  ALL BLACKS are doing so.  But you don't think that's racist. We  who are here all must be dumb destitute black failures mad because whitey won't give us "free" money. I find it funny and disgusting that you, an old white man born during segregation, a person who benefitted directly from legalized racism dare comment to us about feeling entitled.
> 
> So you can try calling yourself standing up all you want. But the champ is here and it ain't  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
Click to expand...


*All Rise! Class is in session.*

If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.

5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism

Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category

From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.

When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.

Notice the source.

Table 21

*The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA

It appears that Chicago is majority white.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
Click to expand...


You still are governed most by blacks.  Start at the city level.  Tell us what party they belong to and what race they are.  Then do the same for the county, state and your federal legislators... party and race.  Then we'll talk.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still are governed most by blacks.  Start at the city level.  Tell us what party they belong to and what race they are.  Then do the same for the county, state and your federal legislators... party and race.  Then we'll talk.
Click to expand...


No. We've talked and you're wrong. I live in Kansas, a state ran by white conservatives. And it has been ruined.

*Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust*





Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust

You don't get to nitpick then try blaming things on blacks and democrats.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


Most Americans are white.

Oh, and most Americans think abortion should be legal, evolution and global warming are real and that hillary should be president.  Are we going with what most Americans think?


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a very good life. Been married to the same woman for many years, have a succesful son and daugther and several grandchildren who have been honor students and standout athletes and  true friends from diverse backgrounds and all races.
> 
> I extend  respect to all in return......IF I receive it, but I also DO NOT turn the other cheek if I don't.
> 
> Anything and everything that I say here, I have stated in public, and even one on one to white people that I have worked with, been friends with and even allowed inside of my own home.
> 
> Now back to what I said to you before:
> 
> You still NEVER answered my questions: instead you continue to evade what I have asked directly. Now for the third time.
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I am entitled to anything, or deserve special treatment"?
> 
> *Where did I use any kind of racial slur"?
> 
> *And here is a new question...where can you point out where  I have even remotely implied that "I personally hate white people" in general?
> 
> Until you answer those questions, I have no choice except to dismiss you as  a chronic whiner, who just babbles about nothing.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, so far you have posted nothing that makes you appear to be anything that remotely resembles intelligence and maturity.
> 
> You may be elderly, but you are far from wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time you asked me that question, I gave you the answer.  Since you didn't understand, let me put in words that most here will be able to understand.
> 
> One night before some wrestling matches were to begin taping for tv and there was some serious bad blood in the locker room, Les Thatcher (the local promoter) brought everybody into a conference room and said he knew about the ill feelings some were having.  He then said that he would fire anyone who said one of the then prohibited words because he did not want the local tv station to give the program the heave ho.
> 
> Jimmy Garvin had the biggest chip on his shoulder that night so when his interview came up, he addressed the guy he was having a personal issue with.  He said "_your daddy was a dog and your momma was a dog and son I don't have to tell you what that just made you_."
> 
> Well I've answered your question TWICE.  By all means, if you really mean what you said, then say no more.  We won't have to address the rest of the posters and we can let them decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand DIRECT answers to DIRECT questions. Im not certain how an obscure wrestling match got in your way of answering a few simple questions in the following manner:
> 
> Example- "Yes, you did imply that you are entitled to special treatment, because ypu said the following, in this post"_________
> 
> Fill in the blank
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, for the 4th time:
> 
> *When did I state "that I was entitled to anything or deserved special treatment"?
> 
> *When did I use any racial slurs?
> 
> *When did I ever imply that I hate white people?
> 
> If you provide examples and actual statements that you perceived at such, please post them.
> 
> And I will answer....DIRECTLY.
> 
> Are we clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand simple analogies, let me be blunt with you:
> 
> Take a complete ignoramus - a racist, bigot, the cancer on society and he attacks a white guy.  Now work with me.  This piece of dog squeeze writes freaking books in posts that would take hours to clear up. But here is the kicker: a racist asshole *jumps on a white guy after ADMITTING HE DID NOT READ ALL THE WHITE GUY'S POST!
> *
> You chime in, but *YOU* do not disavow the racism, prejudice, hatred and intolerance of the people within your own race when it appears on the thread you're responding to.  No sir.  You just add fuel to the fire, but you can always say "_you_" never said  ... fill in the blanks.
> 
> No, you did not say it directly, but the racist POS that leads the charge is not being questioned by other blacks - not here nor at any time.  *WHEN* that same situation is turned around, and a guy like me (who does not know any of the posters on this thread) says something you and those of your race (whose hate mongering you tolerate) you immediately assume that I'm a racist, hate monger, etc.
> 
> So, here is the deal sport:
> 
> 1)   A man is known by the company he keeps.  If / when certain posters apologize to me, read the entire post, and then decide to have a *civil* conversation, you and I can talk civilly
> 
> 2)  When someone speaks on behalf of your race and says utterly stupid things, your silence is consent.  That is the attitude that the black racists here are playing with their game.  It's not justified to have another set of rules for white people
> 
> 3)  The one thing that* IS *going to benefit the whites is that the racists here do not acknowledge the whites who faced discrimination, racism, even death - and *many times trying to help black people *ever existed.
> 
> So, you are on the side that is forcing what were once liberals to rethink their positions.  While I doubt many of them will go from the frying pan to the fire and hook up with the White Nationalists, I do think you're screwing the pooch by not standing up and acknowledging the sacrifices many white people have made that you are the beneficiary of.  But, to each his own.  The more people you alienate and the more of them you piss off, the fewer friends you are going to have if you think all this chatter is worth throwing part of your support under the bus over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're unhinged, dude. You  do not have a clue as to what side my political allegiance is to.
> 
> Once again, I only asked you three simple questions, and you answered with a mile long diatribe, but never gave me a direct answer.
> 
> So for the 5th and last time, I will again ask you:
> 
> *Where did I ever state that I "am entitled to anything, or that I deserve special treatment"?
> 
> 
> Where did I use a "racial slur"?
> 
> Where did I ever imply that "I hate white people"
> 
> This is not that difficult.....but you seem to want to make it so.
> 
> Why?]
> 
> My guess is that you know that I NEVER said any of the above, and you are embarrased to have to admit that you accused me of the above, and did not think in an objective manner before you posted what you did.
> 
> You are cordially invited to prove me to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been answered honestly, accurately, and without fear or favor.
Click to expand...



_You never answered directly, so I get your drift. The answer is no, I did not ever state that I am entitled to anything, deserve special treatment, used any racial slur, or stated that I hate white people._


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, i am not stupid. Name calling shows that at 57, you still have a lot to learn about having civil conversations. And when whites have said they want a white history month, i disagreed, i said if blacks want a history month, whats the problem? I dont agree with all white posters but they usually dont start the nasty name calling, they respond to your nasty posts,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molly. I can hold civil conversations with the best of them. So if my conversation with you is not civil then consider he fact that your posts are un civil. IMO you are stupid. It's either that or purposefully annoying. Because presented how backs have been abused and you ask a dumb question about w is abusing me and how. I said  blacks have been wronged by public policy and you ask what pubic policy. If you were so intelligent you understand what abuse, you understand what pubic policies. If you are so intelligent you scrap the line you use to deny current racism with how everything is in the past like the effects of such past policies just dssapppear and have no effct. So in my opinion that's a stupid way of loking at things. It's ignorant and you only do this nrgards to race. I am willing to bet all my money that if we discussed any other topic but racism by whites, you would be fully cognizant of how past polices impact people today.
> 
> So because I know what you are doing and am tired of whites doing it, you get bad language hat you made happen because if yourown purposeful obstinence. Now of course you will deny you do this, and I'm going to watch you prove this prediction true in your next post.
Click to expand...

You are the one with issues. You put yourself on a pedestal. You always post about the wrongs from history, I agree blacks were wronged and oppressed and abused. I asked who is abusing you now. I am not stupid but if it makes you feel superior, just keep believing your own lies.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ever answer questions? Because you have no true answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I CAN say that what you see as racism is not the same as what we see. I CAN say that 1 black person saying they don't like you because you are white is not the same as a 6-1 white vole against providing resources that will help 75,000 blacks. I CAN say that one black person saying blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that kills portions of the voting act that gave 40 plus million he right to vote. Yes, I CAN say those things because they are different.
> 
> If you can tell me what I did not suffer from when you have not lived 1 day black and probably with little interaction with blacks, I can say no white person has ever suffered from racism after growing up in a town that was 90 prcent white, going to a university that was 90 percent white, being on a wrestling team in college where I was the only black, playing rugby where the most black teammates I had was 5 out of 50 men,the rest white, working jobs where I was the only black person in a company full of whites, I do think that after more than 45 years of that, I can say I have learned a lot about how white people think.
Click to expand...

Not all white people think alike, thus you do not know how white people think. And it doesn't matter how many people experience racism, it still happens, you just play the victim.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still are governed most by blacks.  Start at the city level.  Tell us what party they belong to and what race they are.  Then do the same for the county, state and your federal legislators... party and race.  Then we'll talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We've talked and you're wrong. I live in Kansas, a state ran by white conservatives. And it has been ruined.
> 
> *Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust
> 
> You don't get to nitpick then try blaming things on blacks and democrats.
Click to expand...


IF you live in Kansas and IF it was ruined AND you haven't moved, what it says about you does not need any future commentary.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the champ?  You're king of the Internet.  Let the "_old man_" school you
> 
> 1)  The *United States Supreme Court DISAGREES *with you.  In 1978 the high Court struck down racial quotas in college admissions.  In order for them to do that, people had to face discrimination - and reverse discrimination *DID* happen and it was found to be unconstitutional
> 
> 2)  I once witnessed a case back in the day wherein a couple of Kluxers got into a spat with an inter-racial couple and a melee broke out.  The white chick got into the thick of it and SHE was the one who had drawn the ire of the Kluxers.  So your phony B.S. claim was that a white girl who was referred to as a N word lover was not a victim of racism?
> 
> 3)  While non-whites are still the numerical minority, blacks are more likely to murder a white than vice versa.  But you operate under this mythical assumption that black people cannot be racist
> 
> 4)  Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism
> 
> 5)  Your very comments show that you are a bigot and a racist.  You claim I benefited off some supposed era where the whites got it all.  The honest truth is, I grew up in an era where many whites were locked out of the job market and went on welfare.  My mother ended up on welfare and one day my mother scratched up enough money to go to another state and live in one of our relative's shacks.  Told you what that was really like.  At about seven or so, one of my relatives bought me a Mountain Dew.  That was my first soda in my life.  At 14, I ran away from home and started making my own life.
> 
> I *NEVER* benefited off you nor did the color of my skin help me one iota.  When racial quotas came along, a few months before the Bakke ruling came along, I *DID* lose my job due to the union's rules having to hire more black people.  Unlike you, I did not get my boxers in a bunch and go off on a tangent.  I lived in a mobile home that winter with two other guys that were unemployed.  Most of the time we didn't have money for food or kerosene to put in the heater - and with us, we never considered the racial angle.  Politics was out my league that year.
> 
> The last job I got, I was hired because the employer perceived me to be Hispanic; I did change my name because I've been pursued by white nationalists for quite some time.  They don't like constructive criticism any more than you do.  BTW, in a county that is 75 percent white, it is inconceivable that you would have over 85 percent of a company's employees being black - and no racism involved.  But, I will say to you what I've said to the white racists.  Unless an employer is beholden to the government (i.e. a government loan to get into business), then I strongly feel it is the owner's Right to hire whomever he or she wants... even if it is an all black staff.
> 
> But, I dismiss you as both a racist and a bigot  as do most people here.  You aren't the only person who can address the issue from an experience POV.  And, if you want the insults to be nasty and public, then *you* are immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
Click to expand...


No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I CAN say that what you see as racism is not the same as what we see. I CAN say that 1 black person saying they don't like you because you are white is not the same as a 6-1 white vole against providing resources that will help 75,000 blacks. I CAN say that one black person saying blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that kills portions of the voting act that gave 40 plus million he right to vote. Yes, I CAN say those things because they are different.
> 
> If you can tell me what I did not suffer from when you have not lived 1 day black and probably with little interaction with blacks, I can say no white person has ever suffered from racism after growing up in a town that was 90 prcent white, going to a university that was 90 percent white, being on a wrestling team in college where I was the only black, playing rugby where the most black teammates I had was 5 out of 50 men,the rest white, working jobs where I was the only black person in a company full of whites, I do think that after more than 45 years of that, I can say I have learned a lot about how white people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all white people think alike, thus you do not know how white people think. And it doesn't matter how many people experience racism, it still happens, you just play the victim.
Click to expand...


Who said I think all white people think alike? YOU! I have learned how white people think. When you are a person of color you have to Iearn how whites think in order to survive  You need to understand that different races have different experiences. You cannot assume that just because I say you know nothing abut being black that you get say I know nothing about whites. Your comments reveal you don't know jack about blacks.

I know there are whites who have had exposure to blacks enough to understand where blacks are coming from and how we see things. You are not one of hem. And when whites out number blacks 5 -1 as you racists are so adept at saying, the chance of blacks not knowing anyone white is going to be very slim. The likelihood of whites not knowing anyone black would be very high. You are unable to understand this simple reality because you are too busy looking for a way to be a poor pitiful oppressed white victim of black racism.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I CAN say that what you see as racism is not the same as what we see. I CAN say that 1 black person saying they don't like you because you are white is not the same as a 6-1 white vole against providing resources that will help 75,000 blacks. I CAN say that one black person saying blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that kills portions of the voting act that gave 40 plus million he right to vote. Yes, I CAN say those things because they are different.
> 
> If you can tell me what I did not suffer from when you have not lived 1 day black and probably with little interaction with blacks, I can say no white person has ever suffered from racism after growing up in a town that was 90 prcent white, going to a university that was 90 percent white, being on a wrestling team in college where I was the only black, playing rugby where the most black teammates I had was 5 out of 50 men,the rest white, working jobs where I was the only black person in a company full of whites, I do think that after more than 45 years of that, I can say I have learned a lot about how white people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all white people think alike, thus you do not know how white people think. And it doesn't matter how many people experience racism, it still happens, you just play the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I think all white people think alike? YOU! I have learned how white people think. When you are a person of color you have to Iearn how whites think in order to survive  You need to understand that different races have different experiences. You cannot assume that just because I say you know nothing abut being black that you get say I know nothing about whites. Your comments reveal you don't know jack about blacks.
> 
> I know there are whites who have had exposure to blacks enough to understand where blacks are coming from and how we see things. You are not one of hem. And when whites out number blacks 5 -1 as you racists are so adept at saying, the chance of blacks not knowing anyone white is going to be very slim. The likelihood of whites not knowing anyone black would be very high. You are unable to understand this simple reality because you are too busy looking for a way to be a poor pitiful oppressed white victim of black racism.
Click to expand...



Who originally said all white people were alike?  With my experiences on this board, that would be ATL.

With walls of text about how great blacks are and that only they understand racism and have (by inference) hold a monopoly of being mistreated and so forth, the black extremists have shown they are bigoted, racist, and hate mongers.

When one of you does say something inaccurate, the other extremists remain silent - and silence is consent.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> * *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*.
> 
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data
> 
> Your number 4 ignores racism in medical care to claim white victimhood.. Let me show you.
> 
> "*Doctors are more likely to prescribe oipoids to whites than blacks.  They operate under the assumption that white people have better insurance, etc.*  Doctors also prescribe *SSRIs* to whites more times than to blacks and, as a consequence, whites pretty well dominate the category of mass shootings (since homicidal and suicidal tendencies are known side effects of those drugs.  A very subtle form of genocide is being committed on whites and yes, that* IS* racism."
> 
> Something like 5 percent of all doctors are black. This means that white doctors are the ones primarily prescribing the drugs to whites. If there is any genocide it's whites doing themselves in .That is not racism. This is the type of thing I mean when I say whites like you do not understand. That white girl is not the victim of racism, elitism maybe, but not racism.
> 
> To  your number 5. You are in your late 60's in your 70's or older. You were born during segregation. You had rights blacks did not have.
> 
> Now allow me to talk about the Bakke case. In that case there were 100 seats in the Cal medical school. 84 were reserved for whites. So explain how 84seats out of 100 is racial discrimination against whites. Show me a case where a black person can cry about being discriminated against when 84 seats are reserved for that black person out of 100 possible seats.  That case was an example of white backlash.
> 
> OBTW SCOTUS upheld Affirmative Action in this case. There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.
> 
> Racial quotas existed by law in the US from July 4th 1776 until Johnson issued that order. The quota was 100 percent white, 0 for everyone else. But you don't see that as a quota. You talk about losing a job because the union rules said they had to hire blacks. Why was that HUMONE?  Can you explain to all the good people why a union in the 1970's had such rules? You couldn't play the racial angle Humone because the reason why the union had that rule was because the company you were with had not been following the law and was still practicing racial discrimination.
> 
> You can't accurately speak to what racism is after you think it's racism when you ignore the real racism in how doctors assume blacks don't have insurance and cry racism about a profession that is 95 percent white giving opioids to whites.  That white doctors giving whites opioids that are killing them is not racism. .You hurl words around like bigot and racist at me, but you can't produce one racist quote I have ever said.
> 
> I don't ask for the insults to be nasty and pubic, but you don't get to call me a racist or bigot and think you are not making nasty public comments  Maturity is simply knowing oneself. If you are 70 pus years old playing teenage games talking about someone being mature or not, then you have problems. You don't get to tone police old man. So as long as you bring your  racist white attitude, you will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
Click to expand...


The mayor of Chicago






Chicago city council






Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?

They don't exist.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years old???  Well, your statistics are just as terrible as your ability to follow the signs.  You are correct about one thing, however.  The person that gets into a pissing match with you is going up a teenager and playing their game.  It's pretty bad if someone of 70 can bet to go up against you and best you in any test of physical prowess you choose.
> 
> Now, all of us can play statistical prestidigitation, but at the end of the day, when you take a city like Chicago that is run virtually by an all black leadership, the statistics seem to point into a new direction.
> 
> As for numbers, Whites are almost 77 percent of this nation's population.  Blacks are less than 13 percent.  Now let us wave this little wand and presto. Hispanics are considered, by the government, to be an ethnicity as opposed to a "_race_."  The bulk of those people are then categorized as whites.  *AND* a lot of people classify Jews as whites, with a lot of whites claiming Jews are *not* white.
> 
> In the end, whites get the blame for a lot of foreigners who just happen to be "_white_."   For all the jockeying that is being done some of you forget that you were arguing about George Zimmerman.  His arrest record will always read his race as "_white_."
> 
> When statisticians want to argue stats, they will go to great lengths to prove their point.  For instance, tell this to Trump supporters:
> 
> "_If natural-born citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as undocumented immigrants, "about 893,000 fewer natives would be incarcerated," read the study. Similarly, if native citizens were incarcerated at the same rate as documented immigrants, 1.4 million fewer would be in prison_"
> 
> Reports find that immigrants commit less crime than US-born citizens
> 
> It both naive and dishonest for you to claim that the opioid epidemic is anything less than racism.  Look at the* facts*:
> 
> Virtually all mass shooters (save of political jihadists) are white; they are young males; they come from poor - one parent homes.  AND what I said about doctors, got that tidbit from doctors.
> 
> "_Something that we do know is that doctors prescribe narcotics more cautiously to their non-white patients. It would seem that if the patient is black, the doctor is more concerned about the patient becoming addicted, or maybe they're more concerned about the patient selling their pills, or maybe they are less concerned about pain in that population. But the black patient is less likely to be prescribed narcotics, and therefore less likely to wind up becoming addicted to the medication. So what I believe is happening is that racial stereotyping is having a protective effect on non-white populations_."
> 
> Why Is The Opioid Epidemic Overwhelmingly White?
> 
> I would dismantle the balance of your argument, but the fact that you've read my posts and place my age at 70 shows that you are not qualified to extrapolate my age within even a decade.
> 
> But, you will always remain a legend in your own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor of Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago city council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?
> 
> They don't exist.
Click to expand...



Where did I use the word exclusively?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still are governed most by blacks.  Start at the city level.  Tell us what party they belong to and what race they are.  Then do the same for the county, state and your federal legislators... party and race.  Then we'll talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We've talked and you're wrong. I live in Kansas, a state ran by white conservatives. And it has been ruined.
> 
> *Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust
> 
> You don't get to nitpick then try blaming things on blacks and democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you live in Kansas and IF it was ruined AND you haven't moved, what it says about you does not need any future commentary.
Click to expand...


Why is it that whites like you think everyone else should move but you complain and go nowhere? That pretty much says it all about someone like you and that is what needs no further commentary.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I CAN say that what you see as racism is not the same as what we see. I CAN say that 1 black person saying they don't like you because you are white is not the same as a 6-1 white vole against providing resources that will help 75,000 blacks. I CAN say that one black person saying blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that kills portions of the voting act that gave 40 plus million he right to vote. Yes, I CAN say those things because they are different.
> 
> If you can tell me what I did not suffer from when you have not lived 1 day black and probably with little interaction with blacks, I can say no white person has ever suffered from racism after growing up in a town that was 90 prcent white, going to a university that was 90 percent white, being on a wrestling team in college where I was the only black, playing rugby where the most black teammates I had was 5 out of 50 men,the rest white, working jobs where I was the only black person in a company full of whites, I do think that after more than 45 years of that, I can say I have learned a lot about how white people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all white people think alike, thus you do not know how white people think. And it doesn't matter how many people experience racism, it still happens, you just play the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I think all white people think alike? YOU! I have learned how white people think. When you are a person of color you have to Iearn how whites think in order to survive  You need to understand that different races have different experiences. You cannot assume that just because I say you know nothing abut being black that you get say I know nothing about whites. Your comments reveal you don't know jack about blacks.
> 
> I know there are whites who have had exposure to blacks enough to understand where blacks are coming from and how we see things. You are not one of hem. And when whites out number blacks 5 -1 as you racists are so adept at saying, the chance of blacks not knowing anyone white is going to be very slim. The likelihood of whites not knowing anyone black would be very high. You are unable to understand this simple reality because you are too busy looking for a way to be a poor pitiful oppressed white victim of black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who originally said all white people were alike?  With my experiences on this board, that would be ATL.
> 
> With walls of text about how great blacks are and that only they understand racism and have (by inference) hold a monopoly of being mistreated and so forth, the black extremists have shown they are bigoted, racist, and hate mongers.
> 
> When one of you does say something inaccurate, the other extremists remain silent - and silence is consent.
Click to expand...


Ask Molly, because she's the one who made the comment.There are no black extremists here. .And as we see by your lying you ignore the hundreds of threads here and thousands of posts full of inaccurate racist garbage by whites. You talk a lot of shit here where there are other racists, why not try entering an all black forum and express your ideas to them?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor of Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago city council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?
> 
> They don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I use the word exclusively?
Click to expand...


I'm not going tp play the word game with you chump.

*You are afraid of the facts. Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.*

Where  are all those blacks who are supposed to be running Chicago m-f?

They don't exist!

That's where.

Now what does Chicago have to do with anything? Because we just  had a black president save our NATION from a potential depression created by white republicans in charge. But whites like you are sooo stupid they elect another one to repeat the same process that created a near depression and this time he's setting us up with annual trillion dollar deficits and no surplus to squander. But hey not a problem, we'll just make up an imaginary Chicago and then make false claims.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still are governed most by blacks.  Start at the city level.  Tell us what party they belong to and what race they are.  Then do the same for the county, state and your federal legislators... party and race.  Then we'll talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We've talked and you're wrong. I live in Kansas, a state ran by white conservatives. And it has been ruined.
> 
> *Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas' experiment in conservative economics still a bust
> 
> You don't get to nitpick then try blaming things on blacks and democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you live in Kansas and IF it was ruined AND you haven't moved, what it says about you does not need any future commentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites like you think everyone else should move but you complain and go nowhere? That pretty much says it all about someone like you and that is what needs no further commentary.
Click to expand...


Look Dude,

I've shared with you my upbringing... from being in an abusive home to one where my father wasn't around much of the time... he was too busy doing prison stints.

I lived in homes with no water or electricity a good portion of my life.  I left home at 14 and lived under the stars *without any family support* system.  Today, all of my blood relatives of my birth family are dead.  I fared a lot better than they did.  It was God's miracle that I made it.

In the course of that time, I was almost pronounced dead after a car wreck.  Witnessing gun fights, cops beating people (myself included) and having my share of scraps both inside and outside the ring, you don't have anything on me. Having been beaten, tortured, and cigarettes put out on me by own father, you have nothing on me there.

Let me see, my house is paid for as is my car.  I have money in the bank.  Some of closest friends have been friends for 20 + years.  I was able to get an education, go to college and in two semesters, I will have a degree in Theology to go along with a well earned legal education.  I minored in American History.  That's not to mention having taken courses in locksmithing, classes for foster parents, and a course in working on mail insertion machines back when I was in college.  Oh, I forgot, I took Dr. Deming's Total Quality Management during the day while taking my legal training at night (my employer paid me for going to the TQM training.)  I've been a Justice of the Peace, a political campaign manager up to the state level (and my guy got elected.)

During that time a lot of my personal friends and acquaintances have wound up in jail, prison, killed by LEOs or flipped and forced to work as snitches.  Uncle Scam did not like constitutionalists either.  Fact is, a few years ago I sold an acre lot I owned.  It was within a few feet of being perfectly square.  I thought if it were a grave yard and you planted all the political activists I've been friends with that got killed either by or because of the government; that lot could not hold them all even they were buried side by side... that's just the ones I knew! 

Had it not been for paraesophageal hernia repair and gearing up for our ministry to begin (which comes after I finish school), I wouldn't have time for this back and forth with you.  Now given all of that, I can say that if God were not looking over me, I'd be dead.  You, on the other hand spend too much time on the Internet to really have much of a success story being led by a God that held your hand no matter how much adversity came your way.  And, just because I *DID* lose my job due to reverse racism, it did not make me a victim.  It taught me how to rise above adversity and to become a better person.  I didn't argue the point with you about the* fact* that many have lost jobs and opportunities due to government favoring non-whites in liberal administrations.  Just because it happened, did not make me a victim.  That is where *YOU* are projecting. 

You probably graduated from the *S*ugar *H*ill *I*nstitute of *T*echnology with a BS in cow manure; working on an MS (More of the Same) and with your walls of racist text here you aspire to obtain a PhD (Piled Higher and Deeper) majoring in Black Racist Studies, but make *NO *mistake: What didn't kill me made me stronger. * I'm nobody's victim.  I'm God's success story*.   Hard work, sacrifice, and a dependency on God.  Try it.  It's more productive than spending your life blaming the white people for your trials and tribulations.  They gave me NO advantage over you.  So you should aspire to  be great, not a whiner that specializes in daily doses of how the white people screwed me.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All rise! Class is in session!*
> 
> Chicago is not run by virtually all black leadership. The facts
> 
> *How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy*
> 
> Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.[2] New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.[3] In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.
> 
> More.
> 
> 
> The 2015 mayoral election was dominated by big money, with candidates raising more than 92% of their funds from donors giving $1,000 or more.
> 
> These big donors are disproportionately white. Though whites make up 39% of the population of Chicago, they make up 88% of donors giving more than $1,000. While only 6% of Emanuel’s donors were people of color, 39% of Garcia’s donors were.
> 
> Chicago donors are overwhelmingly high-income. Though only 15% of Chicagoans make more than $100,000, 63% of donors did and 74% of those giving more than $1,000 did.
> 
> The donor class is more supportive of budget cuts than average Chicagoans and more opposed to policies that would bolster opportunity.
> 
> In the council races there were also deep disparities. In these races, 79% of donors were men, 82% were white and 54% had an income over $100,000.
> 
> Only five overwhelmingly white wards accounted for 13 percent of Chicago’s population, but 42 percent of donors to the Chicago mayoral and aldermanic races.
> More.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> Chicago’s democracy is being distorted by an overwhelmingly, white, wealthy and male donor class.
> 
> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy
> 
> You said you were older than katsteve and he's into his 60's. .And it's really unwise for you to make claims of being able to physically out do people you know nothing about.
> 
> Third, America has a history, and that history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal race since this nation was established until this very moment.
> 
> Last, 95 percent of the doctors are white. So what your paragraph shows is that the racism practiced by white doctors against black patients has come back to bite whites in the ass. You can't dismantle my argument. That's why you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor of Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago city council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?
> 
> They don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I use the word exclusively?
Click to expand...


"Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black"

The above is what you stated. And is appears to be similar to "exclusively"

By all means, feel free to explain the difference.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> YOu did call me a vile name. That I did not respond to a buried question, that included the option, being less qualified, does not justify your name calling.


What name did I call you Corrrell?  

And just a heads up, the last person who called me rude simply because I'm not the kind of woman who does what other people want me to if it's not something I choose to do,and particularly if it's not something I'm required to do, sent the cops after me.  All of the things that they put in place to try to take me down turned around and bit them in the ass.  The attorney involved is no longer allowed to practice law in the State of Washington and the person who falsified my records has a conviction for the same thing they were trying to set me up on.  I don't know where the WA state trooper is these days who stopped me but having an audio recording of the stop even though my dashcam failed right before the traffic stop (it ran out of disk space) goes a long way toward proving the lies they told.

I noticed you haven't gone after any of the men here the way you insist on coming at me, so do you have problems with women who are in positions of authority who won't shut up and do what you want them to do or is it only because I'm a _black _woman who's not buying your crap? 

And for the last time, I'm not a friggin liberal.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor of Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago city council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?
> 
> They don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I use the word exclusively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black"
> 
> The above is what you stated. And is appears to be similar to "exclusively"
> 
> By all means, feel free to explain the difference.
Click to expand...


I'm not your push button monkey.  Similar is not the same as exact.  I asked if you guys could start at the city level and work your way to the top of the food chain, telling me how many legislators representing the black people were black.  

You expect answers to your questions, but don't want the accountability to those I asked first.  I'll give you a chance to get on a level playing field.  Three questions.  You have only a yes or no answer.  Play fair and when you ask me three questions, I'll give you the straight up honest courtesy.

1) Will you disavow the actions of a poster here who implies I'm a racist based upon a post he *admitted *not reading? 

2)  Can you admit that whites have been victims of racism (especially those who were helping blacks and attacked by the same people blacks were attacked by?)

3)  Can you admit that the black people have no monopoly on understanding the subject of race?

No commentary - simple yes or simply no.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me with a serious insult, based on your assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> And how has that harmed you?  What are your damages?  Has my comment lowered the esteem in which you were previously held on the US Message Board's thread on America Says Yes That Blacks Are More Racists Than Whites?  Or within your family?  Among your friends, neighbors, co-workers?  How in the hell has my opinion, truthful and accurate as it may be, harmed you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must of missed that bolded, red portions in your long, rambling posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's my fault that you have the attention span of a gnat?  Are you ready to concede I did not call you a "vile name" that you just misunderstood my comment yet you continue to call me names?  Drama queen?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu did call me a vile name. That I did not respond to a buried question, that included the option, being less qualified, does not justify your name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out, *in*correctly, that you were judging New Haven Conn, based as though they were likely to be using tactics of the JIm Crow South, is NOT, "believing that racism existed/exists only in the the South and years gone by".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Correll you do not understand that of which you speak.  Did you even look at any of the links I sent you in my last comment?  Those are current day racial discrimination cases and in one case religious bigotry in Connecticut which means the same set of state laws in addition to the federal laws that governed the New Haven, Connecticut Firefighters case also apply in these cases. [/QUOTE]

A case or two of accused discrimination in the same state, does not support your behavior of assuming deep abiding racism in action.


YOU are the one ignorant of whites in the modern time, if you think that we are all out to discriminate against blacks.






> They're NOT applying case law and statutes from the southern United States, they're applying Connecticut state laws yet found that many of the same tactics used in the south are the ones that racists use EVERYWHERE there are racists because that's what racists do.  There are however more subtle forms or racism including refusing to hold accountable those who violate the law and rights of others.  That is a form of racism that can be traced directly to the concept of jury nullification.





The people who's rights were violated in New Haven were the white firefighters who were denied promotions they had earned based on their skin color.


That is what you libs want, as seen by the support that discrimination got from the Dem appointees on the Court.


Blatant anti-white discrimination in order to get equal outcomes regardless of merit, and regardless of the rights or interests of whites.



THAT'S the primary story of racism in America today, and the what the future will be, if you libs get you way.[/QUOTE]

There is no blatant anti white discrimination.[/QUOTE]


An empty and unsupported denial, of behavior demonstrated and documented in a Supreme Court case, and by, THANK GOD, a bare minority of Supreme Court Justices.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Lucking for them, whites voted for and endured generations of AA, and associated programs.
> 
> 
> For how much longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Whites like you have done nothing consistently for generations but be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. It's all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a race baiting piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not lying and the only race baiter here is you.
Click to expand...




Your pretense to not know what race baiting is, is noted and laughed at.


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu did call me a vile name. That I did not respond to a buried question, that included the option, being less qualified, does not justify your name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> What name did I call you Corrrell?
> 
> And just a heads up, the last person who called me rude simply because I'm not the kind of woman who does what other people want me to if it's not something I choose to do,and particularly if it's not something I'm required to do, sent the cops after me.  All of the things that they put in place to try to take me down turned around and bit them in the ass.  The attorney involved is no longer allowed to practice law in the State of Washington and the person who falsified my records has a conviction for the same thing they were trying to set me up on.  I don't know where the WA state trooper is these days who stopped me but having an audio recording of the stop even though my dashcam failed right before the traffic stop (it ran out of disk space) goes a long way toward proving the lies they told.
> 
> I noticed you haven't gone after any of the men here the way you insist on coming at me, so do you have problems with women who are in positions of authority who won't shut up and do what you want them to do or is it only because I'm a _black _woman who's not buying your crap?
> 
> And for the last time, I'm not a friggin liberal.
Click to expand...


Correll actually believes that there is widespread "anti white" discrimination of epic proportions happening in America, and that the black population as a whole is benefiting at the expense of the white population of this country.






Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor of Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago city council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?
> 
> They don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I use the word exclusively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black"
> 
> The above is what you stated. And is appears to be similar to "exclusively"
> 
> By all means, feel free to explain the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your push button monkey.  Similar is not the same as exact.  I asked if you guys could start at the city level and work your way to the top of the food chain, telling me how many legislators representing the black people were black.
> 
> You expect answers to your questions, but don't want the accountability to those I asked first.  I'll give you a chance to get on a level playing field.  Three questions.  You have only a yes or no answer.  Play fair and when you ask me three questions, I'll give you the straight up honest courtesy.
> 
> 1) Will you disavow the actions of a poster here who implies I'm a racist based upon a post he *admitted *not reading?
> 
> 2)  Can you admit that whites have been victims of racism (especially those who were helping blacks and attacked by the same people blacks were attacked by?)
> 
> 3)  Can you admit that the black people have no monopoly on understanding the subject of race?
> 
> No commentary - simple yes or simply no.
Click to expand...


#1..NO

#2..YES

#3..YES


But, I will provide feedback on #1. I think that you are a "covert" racist. One who attempts to play semantics, and actually believes  that the black people who post here cannot see you for what you really are.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Let me ask you this.... Do you think that the act of opposition towards a person's view, culture, and actions are always considered as being racism ?? Is opposition between a white and black person always going to be considered as racism at play, and that it is always based strictly upon the color of a person's skin color or is it based upon the acts or actions associated with ones character, where as skin color just happens to be one of the identifying factors involved in the individuals who are then placed in the spotlight of another if they might disagree ?


I think you've  hit upon something. I've been called a racist many times before on NewsVine among other things and I didn't understand why I was viewed as such.  They even called me a militant or "other" and the best that I could determine was they were acting as if I was a member of the New Black Panther party (or the previous one).  And the only thing I had done is exactly what I've been doing on this board, explaining the history of racism in American, how the damage is of a cumulative nature meaning that when actual harm has been done, whether it be physical, emotional, psychological, financial or even just animus, the loss of esteem within one's community and there exists *no *remedy for the damage inflicted (by law because the people affected were of African descent) then the person is never made whole.  And that the damage is then carried forth until the next instance occurs which allows many times went unresolved and so on and so forth.  This is something unique to the African American race because it was written into law.  

It seems as if the individuals here know and understand this (they'd have to be extremely stupid to not since it's been patiently explained to them in detail) so my perspective is that they're not here to debate the issue or contribute anything meaningful to improve race relations, they're simply here to harass and denigrate the individuals who are actually exchanging factual information and attempting to impart some knowledge.  Am I mistaken as to the purpose of this forum?

Also one of the other posters mentioned a scenario where a white woman drew the ire of the Klan because she was in an interracial relationship and he asked was she not the victim of racial discrimination although ironically she was being victimized by white racists.  Here in WA state this is specifically addressed under the Revised Code of Washington 

*RCW 9A.36.078*
*Malicious harassment—Finding.*

The legislature finds that crimes and threats against persons because of their race, color, religion, ancestry, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, or mental, physical, or sensory handicaps are serious and increasing. *The legislature also finds that crimes and threats are often directed against interracial couples and their children or couples of mixed religions, colors, ancestries, or national origins because of bias and bigotry against the race, color, religion, ancestry, or national origin of one person in the couple or family*. The legislature finds that the state interest in preventing crimes and threats motivated by bigotry and bias goes beyond the state interest in preventing other felonies or misdemeanors such as criminal trespass, malicious mischief, assault, or other crimes that are not motivated by hatred, bigotry, and bias, and that prosecution of those other crimes inadequately protects citizens from crimes and threats motivated by bigotry and bias. Therefore, the legislature finds that protection of those citizens from threats of harm due to bias and bigotry is a compelling state interest.

*The legislature also finds that in many cases, certain discrete words or symbols are used to threaten the victims. Those discrete words or symbols have historically or traditionally been used to connote hatred or threats towards members of the class of which the victim or a member of the victim's family or household is a member*. In particular, the legislature finds that cross burnings historically and traditionally have been used to threaten, terrorize, intimidate, and harass African Americans and their families. Cross burnings often preceded lynchings, murders, burning of homes, and other acts of terror. Further, Nazi swastikas historically and traditionally have been used to threaten, terrorize, intimidate, and harass Jewish people and their families. Swastikas symbolize the massive destruction of the Jewish population, commonly known as the holocaust. Therefore, the legislature finds that any person who burns or attempts to burn a cross or displays a swastika on the property of the victim or burns a cross or displays a swastika as part of a series of acts directed towards a particular person, the person's family or household members, or a particular group, knows or reasonably should know that the cross burning or swastika may create a reasonable fear of harm in the mind of the person, the person's family and household members, or the group.

The legislature also finds that a hate crime committed against a victim because of the victim's gender may be identified in the same manner that a hate crime committed against a victim of another protected group is identified. Affirmative indications of hatred towards gender as a class is the predominant factor to consider. Other factors to consider include the perpetrator's use of language, slurs, or symbols expressing hatred towards the victim's gender as a class; the severity of the attack including mutilation of the victim's sexual organs; a history of similar attacks against victims of the same gender by the perpetrator or a history of similar incidents in the same area; a lack of provocation; an absence of any other apparent motivation; and common sense.​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> YOU are the one ignorant of whites in the modern time, if you think that we are all out to discriminate against blacks.


I will readily admit that I am ignorant of many things but on the topic of this message board, I'm about 75% ahead of you when it comes to pure facts vs uninformed opinion and that's me being generous.

Furthermore, I NEVER said that *ALL *whites are out to discriminate against blacks, in fact I specifically stated that I am not anti-white (I don't even know why this has to be stated lol) that I am anti white RACISTS and we could actually leave out the white part because it's actually anti racists of any ilk period.  You know this therefore you are lying again.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Blatant anti-white discrimination in order to get equal outcomes regardless of merit, and regardless of the rights or interests of whites.


So you're stating that in your opinion, whites were entitled to everything from the git go and it was never meant for blacks to have any of those things, correct?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.


And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blatant anti-white discrimination in order to get equal outcomes regardless of merit, and regardless of the rights or interests of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're stating that in your opinion, whites were entitled to everything from the git go and it was never meant for blacks to have any of those things, correct?
Click to expand...



Nothing in my post in any way hints the slightest bit, at that.

Indeed, I challenge you to support the logic that led you to mis characterize my post, the way you did.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.
Click to expand...



Nothing over dramatic about my post.


False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime. Then there was this in more recent years:


Before the FBI began compiling crime statistics, which are voluntarily provided to them by the some of the LE agencies in the country (if receiving federal grant money in exchanging for providing information can be called "voluntary") there was an incident that had it been reported would have been documented as hundreds of black criminals being responsible for the destruction of their own neighborhood when in reality an angry white mob completely destroyed the most affluent black community in all of the United States none of whom were arrested let alone held accountable for the loss of life and destruction of property that occurred.  Nor were any of the residents reimbursed for their losses.  This was the Tulsa Race Riots that destroyed what was called the Black Wall.

I'm telling you this because I've been developing database software for 30 years therefore I know very thoroughly what data is needed in order to come up with accurate results and the first problem is that they aren't collecting all of the needed information in order to depict an accurate portrayal of crime in America by race.  And this is before we even get to the stereotyping of black Americans as being inherently more violent and criminally inclined (there are documents and court rulings that state this), which leads to racial profiling and discrimination at each step of the criminal justice system from arrest to prosecution, conviction and sentencing.

I don't have time to revisit this again today but I sincerely hope you're not attempt to imply that black people commit more crimes than whites do.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> You probably graduated from the *S*ugar *H*ill *I*nstitute of *T*echnology with a BS in cow manure; working on an MS (More of the Same) and with your walls of racist text here you aspire to obtain a PhD (Piled Higher and Deeper) majoring in Black Racist Studies, but make *NO *mistake: What didn't kill me made me stronger. * I'm nobody's victim. I'm God's success story*. Hard work, sacrifice, and a dependency on God. Try it. It's more productive than spending your life blaming the white people for your trials and tribulations. They gave me NO advantage over you. So you should aspire to be great, not a whiner that specializes in daily doses of how the white people screwed me.


This is really uncalled for.  If a white racist is the cause of an adverse action, there is absolutely no reason not to call them out on it.  No one has stated that all white people are responsible for the acts of the racists among you but just like you claim that no one speaks out when you think one of us has stated an untruth, I dont' see any of you taking Correll to task for the lies he constantly spews and his willful ignorance.

Why are you assuming that because the black people here on this board have experienced racism means that we haven't accomplished anything in our lives?  Did it never occur to any of you that *in spite *of the racism that has peppered our lives we prevailed nonetheless, however I'm sure our lives could be more comfortable or we could be further along in our endeavors had not it been the those incidents.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> false accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.


Making the same false statement repeatedly doesn't make it any more true than the first time you made the statement.  Don't forget I went back and read our conversation.  Even if you deleted all your posts I'd still have copies of them.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is predominantly black.  Regardless of whose money is being poured into their elections, the politicians are, virtually to a man, black.  That means you just accused your own race of being racist.  Good job there.
> 
> While I don't recall the specific post with katsteve, I have told posters there *NOT* "_grown ass men_" men as they claim regardless of their chronological age.  If you're acting ten, the you could be 100 and still have the mindset of a ten year old... apparently that describes katsteve.
> 
> Next, your characterization about whites being the most criminal is dishonest.  In the 1970s I remember discussing this very point on the radio.  They didn't have the Internet back then so accurate figures for recent years was hard to come by.  So we relied on those figures for the 1960s.  Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime.  Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> (Note their sources)
> 
> Finally, I've heard that figure a lot lately.  95 percent of the doctors in this country are *NOT* white.  I go to a medical facility - and have been going there for over 15 years.  I looked them up on the Internet.  The Internet said they had sixteen employees there... that was a crock.  This place has an urgent care center, a pharmacy, primary care doctors, lab and a host of specialty doctors... gastroenterology, neurology, rheumatology, internal medicine, dermatology, pediatrics, radiology, opthamology, optometry,  - (and maybe some specialities I don't know about) I've seen all those listed ones (except pediatrics) over the last few years. * 95 percent of the people there are non-white.  *All of my surgeons and specialty doctors - and their assistants (save of 2) have been non-white.  That includes their assistants.
> 
> In all that time I've never had a primary care doctor that was white.  Working backward my primary care doctors over the last fifteen years was a Japanese, Chinese, Thai, and an Indian.  A white guy from Germany did do a colonoscopy on me once and there are two white nurses in urgent care. * ALL* of the ladies that check you in are black or Hispanic.  I don't think that facility is any different than any other.  Surgeries in three different hospitals are not any different  I just don't believe anyone goes from hospital to hospital and doctor's office to doctor's office asking what race they are.  So, pardon my skepticism on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Rise! Class is in session.*
> 
> If we are acting 10, you are behaving like an infant.
> 
> 5 percent of all doctors are back. No one gives a damn about your skepticism
> 
> Whites commit more crimes. You cite ne category
> 
> From 1776 until now whites have been the most violent and criminal race in this country. Fact. Your denying that is dishonest. Now if you want to pretend those years never existed, then we look at the last recorded year from the FBI and these are arrest rates which is what channel 4 used as well.
> 
> When we look at this, whites are arrested at more than double the rate of blacks and led in 27 of the 30 categories of crime. Including violent crime.
> 
> Notice the source.
> 
> Table 21
> 
> *The top five races for people living in Chicago are: White (44%), Black (32%), Asian (5%), Hispanic or Latino (28%), Two or more races (2%).*
> Chicago Population 2018 | Population USA
> 
> It appears that Chicago is majority white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in responding to you.  You are afraid of the facts.  Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor of Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago city council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the exclusively black politicians?
> 
> They don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I use the word exclusively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going tp play the word game with you chump.
> 
> *You are afraid of the facts. Chicago's politicians are almost, to a man, black, but are still being led around like a puppy on a leash by whites.... according to your B.S.*
> 
> Where  are all those blacks who are supposed to be running Chicago m-f?
> 
> They don't exist!
> 
> That's where.
> 
> Now what does Chicago have to do with anything? Because we just  had a black president save our NATION from a potential depression created by white republicans in charge. But whites like you are sooo stupid they elect another one to repeat the same process that created a near depression and this time he's setting us up with annual trillion dollar deficits and no surplus to squander. But hey not a problem, we'll just make up an imaginary Chicago and then make false claims.
Click to expand...



Were you meaning to call me out or are you calling me names because all of us now realize you are full of shit?

Your black president amassed more debt than all previous presidents combined!

Finally, you are not addressing me.  I'm not the white race and I have a position that few will adopt.  I will* NEVER* support any program that increases the size, power, and / or scope of government... no Obamacare, no wall around America, no National ID, no gun registration schemes... NONE of it.  

Government screws up everything they touch.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to decide what people are allowed to say on these forums. I did not mention institutional racism. You also dont get to decide whether or not a white person experiences racism. I dont tell you how all blacks feel, think or behave, but you seem to think you know all about whites. You are the whiner and trying to talk down to people with name calling only shows your true, ugly character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I CAN say that what you see as racism is not the same as what we see. I CAN say that 1 black person saying they don't like you because you are white is not the same as a 6-1 white vole against providing resources that will help 75,000 blacks. I CAN say that one black person saying blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that kills portions of the voting act that gave 40 plus million he right to vote. Yes, I CAN say those things because they are different.
> 
> If you can tell me what I did not suffer from when you have not lived 1 day black and probably with little interaction with blacks, I can say no white person has ever suffered from racism after growing up in a town that was 90 prcent white, going to a university that was 90 percent white, being on a wrestling team in college where I was the only black, playing rugby where the most black teammates I had was 5 out of 50 men,the rest white, working jobs where I was the only black person in a company full of whites, I do think that after more than 45 years of that, I can say I have learned a lot about how white people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all white people think alike, thus you do not know how white people think. And it doesn't matter how many people experience racism, it still happens, you just play the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I think all white people think alike? YOU! I have learned how white people think. When you are a person of color you have to Iearn how whites think in order to survive  You need to understand that different races have different experiences. You cannot assume that just because I say you know nothing abut being black that you get say I know nothing about whites. Your comments reveal you don't know jack about blacks.
> 
> I know there are whites who have had exposure to blacks enough to understand where blacks are coming from and how we see things. You are not one of hem. And when whites out number blacks 5 -1 as you racists are so adept at saying, the chance of blacks not knowing anyone white is going to be very slim. The likelihood of whites not knowing anyone black would be very high. You are unable to understand this simple reality because you are too busy looking for a way to be a poor pitiful oppressed white victim of black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who originally said all white people were alike?  With my experiences on this board, that would be ATL.
> 
> With walls of text about how great blacks are and that only they understand racism and have (by inference) hold a monopoly of being mistreated and so forth, the black extremists have shown they are bigoted, racist, and hate mongers.
> 
> When one of you does say something inaccurate, the other extremists remain silent - and silence is consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Molly, because she's the one who made the comment.There are no black extremists here. .And as we see by your lying you ignore the hundreds of threads here and thousands of posts full of inaccurate racist garbage by whites. You talk a lot of shit here where there are other racists, why not try entering an all black forum and express your ideas to them?
Click to expand...

What comment did I make? I never associate all black people as thinking alike, nor any other race.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> false accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Making the same false statement repeatedly doesn't make it any more true than the first time you made the statement.  Don't forget I went back and read our conversation.  Even if you deleted all your posts I'd still have copies of them.
Click to expand...




Your false denial, that you called me a racist, is noted and dismissed.

Such false accusations are tearing this nation apart.


Your silliness about deleting posts is noted and laughed at.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime. Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the FBI began compiling crime statistics, which are voluntarily provided to them by the some of the LE agencies in the country (if receiving federal grant money in exchanging for providing information can be called "voluntary") there was an incident that had it been reported would have been documented as hundreds of black criminals being responsible for the destruction of their own neighborhood when in reality an angry white mob completely destroyed the most affluent black community in all of the United States none of whom were arrested let alone held accountable for the loss of life and destruction of property that occurred.  Nor were any of the residents reimbursed for their losses.  This was the Tulsa Race Riots that destroyed what was called the Black Wall.
> 
> I'm telling you this because I've been developing database software for 30 years therefore I know very thoroughly what data is needed in order to come up with accurate results and the first problem is that they aren't collecting all of the needed information in order to depict an accurate portrayal of crime in America by race.  And this is before we even get to the stereotyping of black Americans as being inherently more violent and criminally inclined (there are documents and court rulings that state this), which leads to racial profiling and discrimination at each step of the criminal justice system from arrest to prosecution, conviction and sentencing.
> 
> I don't have time to revisit this again today but I sincerely hope you're not attempt to imply that black people commit more crimes than whites do.
Click to expand...

LOL you are blaming whites for destroying  black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.


----------



## GreenBean

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime. Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the FBI began compiling crime statistics, which are voluntarily provided to them by the some of the LE agencies in the country (if receiving federal grant money in exchanging for providing information can be called "voluntary") there was an incident that had it been reported would have been documented as hundreds of black criminals being responsible for the destruction of their own neighborhood when in reality an angry white mob completely destroyed the most affluent black community in all of the United States none of whom were arrested let alone held accountable for the loss of life and destruction of property that occurred.  Nor were any of the residents reimbursed for their losses.  This was the Tulsa Race Riots that destroyed what was called the Black Wall.
> 
> I'm telling you this because I've been developing database software for 30 years therefore I know very thoroughly what data is needed in order to come up with accurate results and the first problem is that they aren't collecting all of the needed information in order to depict an accurate portrayal of crime in America by race.  And this is before we even get to the stereotyping of black Americans as being inherently more violent and criminally inclined (there are documents and court rulings that state this), which leads to racial profiling and discrimination at each step of the criminal justice system from arrest to prosecution, conviction and sentencing.
> 
> I don't have time to revisit this again today but I sincerely hope you're not attempt to imply that black people commit more crimes than whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you are blaming whites for destroying  black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.
Click to expand...



They go into Black Neighborhoods and get destroyed  ......


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then black people made up less than 13 percent of the population, but committed 67 percent of the violent crime. Then there was this in more recent years:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the FBI began compiling crime statistics, which are voluntarily provided to them by the some of the LE agencies in the country (if receiving federal grant money in exchanging for providing information can be called "voluntary") there was an incident that had it been reported would have been documented as hundreds of black criminals being responsible for the destruction of their own neighborhood when in reality an angry white mob completely destroyed the most affluent black community in all of the United States none of whom were arrested let alone held accountable for the loss of life and destruction of property that occurred.  Nor were any of the residents reimbursed for their losses.  This was the Tulsa Race Riots that destroyed what was called the Black Wall.
> 
> I'm telling you this because I've been developing database software for 30 years therefore I know very thoroughly what data is needed in order to come up with accurate results and the first problem is that they aren't collecting all of the needed information in order to depict an accurate portrayal of crime in America by race.  And this is before we even get to the stereotyping of black Americans as being inherently more violent and criminally inclined (there are documents and court rulings that state this), which leads to racial profiling and discrimination at each step of the criminal justice system from arrest to prosecution, conviction and sentencing.
> 
> I don't have time to revisit this again today but I sincerely hope you're not attempt to imply that black people commit more crimes than whites do.
Click to expand...



Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race.  I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this.  When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't.  And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:

"_The topic of race and crime still rankles, fueling ideologically charged discussions over competing schools of thought such as discrimination versus differential involvement, cultures of violence versus structural inequality, and empiricism versus critical theory. Some argue that bringing empirical data to bear on the race and crime question is itself evidence of racism (MacLean and Milovanovic 1990). It is thus not surprising that, despite the abundance of empirical data, many criminologists are loathe to speak openly on race and crime for fear of being misunderstood or labeled a racist_."

https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/3226952/sampson_racialethnicdisparities.pdf?sequence=2

What I've noticed on these boards is that when I first said something along the lines of race, my post was not biased and it called the whites out as much as the blacks. * HOWEVER*, a black guy replied back and stated _"I stopped reading at.._.":  He then began leveling accusations at me that were worse than what white supremacists say to blacks.  

Since then, it has been accusation, counter accusation, and those black supremacists all teaming up with  walls of text, trying to prove that black people are the only ones who have faced persecution, racism, and hardship.  They have slapped the faces of the whites who were in the trenches with them.  And each time I respond to one critic, another just like you comes along with walls of text that cannot be responded to.

I have no idea what you're trying to prove, but I've watched more than one liberal get converted to the right as a result of your efforts.  Just as the anti-immigrant lobby brought down the conservatives, you are the black equivalent of Richard Spencer, David Duke, etc.  You're doing more to hurt yourself than anything else.  If that gets you the title of champ of USM and king of the Internet, white racists will be happy to give you the world's belt.  

*ANYBODY* that believes that 95 percent of America's doctors are white; that no white has ever been a victim of racism; that only blacks have experienced inhumanity is an idiot.  That's the bottom line.  You can send 100 trolls to talk about umpteen different issue, throwing up walls of text and giving whites a million things to argue over, but if you want a conversation, pick a topic and light on it.

The question the OP asks is if blacks are more racist than whites.  You answered that:  You've made a religion out of race; nobody can dare present another view; you're side is the most intolerant and you need fifty paragraphs for me to answer to - as do the other extremists that back you up.  So, now that question has been unequivocally answered to.  I'll give you some contrast here and let it go:

One time, a group of blacks were going to march through an all white town here Georgia.  A community leader asked me what they should do.  My advice was to stay home, close your businesses, let them march and life will go on.  Of course, they were too damn ignorant to just let it go.  Now, when blacks hear that a dozen white supremacists are going to march in a town, what happens?  That First Amendment becomes a piece of toilet paper.  

Okay, you've got fifty issues for me to respond.  What *ONE* do you want me to address?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> LOL you are blaming whites for destroying black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.


So it appears I was pretty much on the mark when I previously mentioned the lack of reading comprehension.

What I was discussing in that comment was FBI statistics and how not collecting & including certain attributes of an incident will not allow the accurate depiction of race & crime in America.

And yeah, that's exactly what the whites I was referring to in my comment did.  And even if the FBI had been collecting crime statistics at that time, their statics would have shown that the black residents were the perpetrators of the riots that destroyed their entire community and shown no white people to be at fault.  Just because you personally have no knowledge or understanding of a particular situation doesn't mean it's not true.

The Tulsa Race Riots of 1921
Tulsa Race Riot of 1921 (Paper)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Your false denial, that you called me a racist, is noted and dismissed.
> Such false accusations are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Your silliness about deleting posts is noted and laughed at.


You would find that funny.  

I'm still trying to figure out why you're so bent out of shape when you, for all intents and purposes (by way of analogy before you blow a fuse), show up at a Klan rally, are seen carrying a sign supporting the Klan, voice your support when asked by a TV News reporter "why are you here today" and then get mad when your boss, family and friends later see you on the 11:00 news being interviewed and voicing your support for the Ku Klux Klan.

When I show up at rallies and protests I expect to be photographed and filmed and possibly end-up in a government database.  Did you not consider that the same thing could result from your participation in this forum?  I'm not saying that it's necessary something that should be happening, but it is the world we live in.  The ACLU does work in this area.

Also because you seemed sooooo offended I looked up the word 'vile' which I have an understanding of, but I wanted to see what the dictionary says
foul, nasty, unpleasant, bad, disagreeable, horrid, horrible, dreadful, abominable, atrocious, offensive, obnoxious, odious, unsavory, repulsive, disgusting, distasteful, loathsome, hateful, nauseating, sickening​So you're saying those words don't describe racists?  I mean now that I look at all of the synonyms that sounds exactly how white racists would routinely describe black people

So according to you I called you 'foul, nasty, unpleasant, bad, disagreeable, horrid, horrible, dreadful, abominable, atrocious, offensive, obnoxious, odious, unsavory, repulsive, disgusting, distasteful, loathsome, hateful, nauseating,  and/or sickening' right and you're claiming that I did so falsely is that correct?

I could *possibly *understand your reaction if I had called you a child molester or something of that nature KNOWING that the charges against you resulted in a acquittal however the acquittal could mean that they just didn't have enough evidence to get a conviction not necessarily that the crime didn't occur but that's not what I did.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing over dramatic about my post.
> 
> 
> False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
Click to expand...


Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that. 

Perceived.

Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"

Grow a pair.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are blaming whites for destroying black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears I was pretty much on the mark when I previously mentioned the lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> What I was discussing in that comment was FBI statistics and how not collecting & including certain attributes of an incident will not allow the accurate depiction of race & crime in America.
> 
> And yeah, that's exactly what the whites I was referring to in my comment did.  And even if the FBI had been collecting crime statistics at that time, their statics would have shown that the black residents were the perpetrators of the riots that destroyed their entire community and shown no white people to be at fault.  Just because you personally have no knowledge or understanding of a particular situation doesn't mean it's not true.
> 
> The Tulsa Race Riots of 1921
> Tulsa Race Riot of 1921 (Paper)
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:


Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.

The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.

Admit or Deny:
The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race

Admit or Deny:
There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race

Admit or Deny:
There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect

Admit or Deny:
There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes

Admit or Deny:
There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race 

Admit or Deny:
There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks

Admit or Deny:
There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected

and so on and so forth.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
Click to expand...

These are historical, in the past


----------



## Dan Stubbs

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


*About the same as I see it.*


----------



## JoeMoma

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations



Winner winner chicken dinner!  Except it’s not just the other side, it’s both sides ( or various sides).  There are both black and white racist here that are here to do damage such that those that would like to have a civil conversation about race and perhaps improve race relations can’t do it.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
Click to expand...


You, sir, are full of shit.  Let's face it.  The "_push back_" to which you allude began in another thread when a black supremacist started his reply to me with _"I stopped reading at.._."  What followed was a scathing attack on my personal character.  I should not have to repeat that story any longer. Now, sir, allow me to define prejudice just for you:

"_an unfair and unreasonable opinion or feeling formed without enough thought __or knowledge_:"

prejudice Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary

You support that kind of prejudice and then demand that others support *YOUR *agenda, *YOUR* platform, and* YOUR* viewpoint  without regard to anyone's feelings unless their skin tone is black.  If we don't bow down to *YOUR* viewpoint, then supposedly the other guy is the racist, not you.

You have proven to be more dangerous than the KKK or white nationalists.  Every post you do contains a wall of text amounting to a Manifesto that has a unilateral mandate - either agree or face your wrath.  Hell, dude, even Richard Spencer isn't that extreme.  

Your race didn't hang the freaking moon and you've made your demand, so I'll make mine.  Unless and until I meet a black poster on this thread who wants to have a civil conversation, I'll continue to remind you, you cannot win through bullying and intimidation.  It's cowardly and *nobody* who has any respect for their fellow man would tolerate such behavior.  

You have a problem with me?  ONE ISSUE AT A TIME.  No, you cannot throw fifty mandatory questions for me to answer and you ignore the wrong that was done to me by *ATL*.  He / she admitted in their first posting addressing me:  "_I stopped reading at_..."

You nor any other black person had just cause to "push back" or anything else until you had the *facts*.  You seem to think if you dominate this thread with bullying tactics and prejudice, you (like another delusional idiot here) can be the "_champ._"  I won't grovel at your feet and tell you about blacks in the family, tales of despising racism (though I get regular death threats and Net games played on me by the White Nationalists) or all that other B.S.  

The black people who came here and said not one white person ever experienced racism slapped all his / her supporters in the face.  Those who remained silent are just as guilty as the whites who sit on their ass when cops are shooting black people down like animals in the street.  Two wrongs don't make a right.  And what you're doing to me is allowing one of your own to be a racist, bigot and intolerant asshole... but to expect me to grovel at your feet in order to prove myself worthy to be in a conversation with you - COLD DAY IN HELL.  As your famous leader once said "_Justice delayed is justice denied_."

If you were any kind of sensible, honest and decent human being you would disavow ATL and then proceed with a civil conversation - discussing this stuff ONE ISSUE AT A TIME.  You won't because you're wrong.  You should know that ever since the people held a popularity vote and decided to worship the golden calf, majorities have been universally proven wrong.  So, we put a majority of black people into power - and they will be worse than the whites they curse.  You're proving it.  So, do you have *AN* issue?  You asked me twenty questions.  You did not answer mine.

Do you disavow what ATL did and the tactics he / she employed?


----------



## Humorme

JoeMoma said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner chicken dinner!  Except it’s not just the other side, it’s both sides ( or various sides).  There are both black and white racist here that are here to do damage such that those that would like to have a civil conversation about race and perhaps improve race relations can’t do it.
Click to expand...


Where is the black poster here that disavows the proven racist rant a certain black racist *initiated*?  When they come forward, we can restart this discussion and see if it's possible to have a civil conversation.


----------



## JoeMoma

Humorme said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner chicken dinner!  Except it’s not just the other side, it’s both sides ( or various sides).  There are both black and white racist here that are here to do damage such that those that would like to have a civil conversation about race and perhaps improve race relations can’t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the black poster here that disavows the proven racist rant a certain black racist *initiated*?  When they come forward, we can restart this discussion and see if it's possible to have a civil conversation.
Click to expand...

You will not find a civil conversation about race here.

I check in from time to time purely for entertainment, and I probably shouldn’t do that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> These are historical, in the past


Are any of them true?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are blaming whites for destroying black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears I was pretty much on the mark when I previously mentioned the lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> What I was discussing in that comment was FBI statistics and how not collecting & including certain attributes of an incident will not allow the accurate depiction of race & crime in America.
> 
> And yeah, that's exactly what the whites I was referring to in my comment did.  And even if the FBI had been collecting crime statistics at that time, their statics would have shown that the black residents were the perpetrators of the riots that destroyed their entire community and shown no white people to be at fault.  Just because you personally have no knowledge or understanding of a particular situation doesn't mean it's not true.
> 
> The Tulsa Race Riots of 1921
> Tulsa Race Riot of 1921 (Paper)
Click to expand...




1921


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your false denial, that you called me a racist, is noted and dismissed.
> Such false accusations are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Your silliness about deleting posts is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> You would find that funny.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why you're so bent out of shape when you, for all intents and purposes (by way of analogy before you blow a fuse), show up at a Klan rally, are seen carrying a sign supporting the Klan, voice your support when asked by a TV News reporter "why are you here today" and then get mad when your boss, family and friends later see you on the 11:00 news being interviewed and voicing your support for the Ku Klux Klan.
> .....
Click to expand...



SO, far the evidence you have presented to support your smearing me, 


has consisted of my not answering a single question, buried in the middle of a long post of yours.


Now you are characterizing my not answering a question, (and you assuming the answer), to participating in a Klan rally.


That is insane of you.

INSANE.



Such behavior casts an interesting light on your posts in this thread, assuming that various whites are committing discrimination, or claiming that you fight for the rights of whites.



TO be clear, it reveals that your ability to rationally and fairly judge whites, is zero.



AND one has to wonder, how wide spread your viewpoint is, among minorities or liberals.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing over dramatic about my post.
> 
> 
> False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that.
> 
> Perceived.
> 
> Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"
> 
> Grow a pair.
Click to expand...




Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.



It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing over dramatic about my post.
> 
> 
> False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that.
> 
> Perceived.
> 
> Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"
> 
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.
Click to expand...


 "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.

Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
"surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".

Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner", like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.

That's a "pussy move" on your part.

I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.

If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"

Get it?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of personal harm does not excuse rude behavior, AND such easy, reflexive use of false accusations of racism, is causing great harm to this nation, tearing it apart actually.
> 
> I will not let it pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing over dramatic about my post.
> 
> 
> False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that.
> 
> Perceived.
> 
> Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"
> 
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.
Click to expand...



All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.






> Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
> "surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".




Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.





> Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner",




Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.





> like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
> by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.




Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.


You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.


Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,

ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".


FUck you.








> That's a "pussy move" on your part.
> 
> I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.
> 
> If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"
> 
> Get it?





I get that you are a liar.


This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you called me the Drama Queen... challenge accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing over dramatic about my post.
> 
> 
> False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that.
> 
> Perceived.
> 
> Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"
> 
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
> "surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
> by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.
> 
> 
> You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.
> 
> 
> Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,
> 
> ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".
> 
> 
> FUck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "pussy move" on your part.
> 
> I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.
> 
> If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are a liar.
> 
> 
> This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.
Click to expand...


I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act". 

Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.

Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.

ROFLMAO


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing over dramatic about my post.
> 
> 
> False accusations such as you did, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that.
> 
> Perceived.
> 
> Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"
> 
> Grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
> "surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
> by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.
> 
> 
> You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.
> 
> 
> Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,
> 
> ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".
> 
> 
> FUck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "pussy move" on your part.
> 
> I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.
> 
> If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are a liar.
> 
> 
> This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act".
> 
> Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.
> 
> Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.
> 
> ROFLMAO
Click to expand...




It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.


Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.


YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.


Hence me calling you a lair.


Because you are one.


The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is "dramatic". Perceived false accusations, are exactly that.
> 
> Perceived.
> 
> Someone's personal hurt feelings cannot "tear a nation apart"
> 
> Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
> "surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
> by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.
> 
> 
> You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.
> 
> 
> Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,
> 
> ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".
> 
> 
> FUck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "pussy move" on your part.
> 
> I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.
> 
> If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are a liar.
> 
> 
> This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act".
> 
> Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.
> 
> Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.
> 
> 
> Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.
> 
> 
> YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.
> 
> 
> Hence me calling you a lair.
> 
> 
> Because you are one.
> 
> 
> The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.
Click to expand...


Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.

I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.

I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act. 

You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.

That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setting large percentages of the nation at each others throats, certainly can tear a nation apart. And obviously is.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bravery or toughness to ignore the harm assholes like you are doing to this country, with your race baiting and demagoguery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
> "surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
> by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.
> 
> 
> You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.
> 
> 
> Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,
> 
> ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".
> 
> 
> FUck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "pussy move" on your part.
> 
> I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.
> 
> If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are a liar.
> 
> 
> This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act".
> 
> Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.
> 
> Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.
> 
> 
> Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.
> 
> 
> YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.
> 
> 
> Hence me calling you a lair.
> 
> 
> Because you are one.
> 
> 
> The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
Click to expand...




The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.


Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.


Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.



This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.


SOP.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race baiting"? It's a "race relations" forum, you twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many hypersensitive wingnuts like you, complain about the "political correctness" that exists in todays society, claiming that it
> "surpresses your right to free speech"  but the second that someone who  expresses THEIR point of view and it is not a favorable point of view from YOUR perspective, then you cry "foul, "reverse racism", or "race baiting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do not give a damn what race you are, but what I find to be most offensive   about you,  is how you are so quick to act offended and complain about being "smeared" and "insulted in a vile manner",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like an effeminate, whiny, little boy, but it is perfectly ok, on the other hand, for YOU to tell a woman,(NewsvineMaryim) who is trying to have a normal and civil dialouge with you that is she is "making a dick move",
> by expressing her opinion in a manner that you have a personal problem with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.
> 
> 
> You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.
> 
> 
> Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,
> 
> ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".
> 
> 
> FUck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "pussy move" on your part.
> 
> I'm not nearly as pleasant as she is, so I am telling you directly, that this is an anonymous message board, and the country is not being "torn apart", just because YOU  got your feelings hurt.
> 
> If you are as soft as you appear to be, try using your "ignore feature"
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are a liar.
> 
> 
> This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act".
> 
> Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.
> 
> Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.
> 
> 
> Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.
> 
> 
> YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.
> 
> 
> Hence me calling you a lair.
> 
> 
> Because you are one.
> 
> 
> The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
Click to expand...


The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.

Case in point:
Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.

There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger. 


If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.

Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
Click to expand...

Even if true, its in the past.


----------



## katsteve2012

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
Click to expand...


I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
Click to expand...


Did anything that happened to you in the past create any decisions you make today?


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
Click to expand...

No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.

The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anything that happened to you in the past create any decisions you make today?
Click to expand...

Hopefully if it did for her or you, it would be to correct and learn from the decisions made, and then to not let (if talking bad decisions), be repeated again once learned any lessons that were learned by those decisions made.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anything that happened to you in the past create any decisions you make today?
Click to expand...

certainly. but don't dwell on it or blame others. Life is too short, I prefer to look ahead rather than behind


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anything that happened to you in the past create any decisions you make today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> certainly. but don't dwell on it or blame others. Life is too short, I prefer to look ahead rather than behind
Click to expand...


Well what you call dwelling and blaming just isn't that. When you learn that communication can be more civilized. Also if the past has impacted you in such a manner, what makes you think that 300 years of various laws nd policies will not have any impact that lingers? Why are we not ruled by a king today? Because people according to you dwell and linger on the past in order that we do not get ruled by a monarchy. I'm sure you don't complain about that. .We blacks are in here looking ahead. But you seem to think that policies we talk about come with no damage and just because they ended everything they caused just went away.

So as long as we don't mention them we are looking ahead and everything will just disappear. So if we don't talk about the housing policies that created slums, slums will just disappear. You will say that's not what you said, but that is exactly what're saying when you dismiss here that  happened in the past by saying: "certainly. but don't dwell on it or blame others. Life is too short, I prefer to look ahead rather than behind".

Again, we are in the race and racism section. When whites are dwelling in everything negative they can say about blacks in threads you participate and say nothing about dwelling and blaming others.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anything that happened to you in the past create any decisions you make today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully if it did for her or you, it would be to correct and learn from the decisions made, and then to not let (if talking bad decisions), be repeated again once learned any lessons that were learned by those decisions made.
Click to expand...


And that's the problem we see here. Whites are still deciding  to be racists. They have yet to learn.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
Click to expand...


The whole argument here by whites such as you is so whites can continue getting special treatment. So we blacks have reached the end of babying white racists by allowing them to keep denying things they do that continue to cause problems because of their racism. There is no such thing as the blame game.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to be careful about calling people racist for no reason, or bullshit reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falsely accusing me of racism is not a "point of view", but a personal attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to have a civil conversation, and I'll not be calling you or yours out on your being rude assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist, based on bullshit, is not "her expressing her opinion", it is a personal attack.
> 
> 
> You libs might have gotten used to being able to just insult people, and define them, without them fighting back, but I don't play that game.
> 
> 
> Indeed, insulting people, and then whining about being called on it,
> 
> ironically IS being an "effeminate, whiny, little boy".
> 
> 
> FUck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that you are a liar.
> 
> 
> This nation is being torn apart by the divisive and asshole tactics of race baiting lefties like you and her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act".
> 
> Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.
> 
> Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.
> 
> 
> Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.
> 
> 
> YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.
> 
> 
> Hence me calling you a lair.
> 
> 
> Because you are one.
> 
> 
> The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
Click to expand...





The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.



Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.




Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.


That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.


That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.


You lose.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Even if true, its in the past.


So we are in agreement that the United States of America has racists origins in which they enslaved black people.   And then after slavery was outlaw that they then created a system of race based discriminatory laws the sole purpose of which was to legally enslave the black race since they could no longer legally hold them in physical bondage?

I attended college in Daytona Beach, Florida in the 70s.  This article is from February 1970 discussing the desegregation of the public school system there.  This is during my lifetime, this is not the 'past'.  If I had been attending school a decade earlier I wouldn't have been able to set foot on the beach:
COLOR LINE FALLS IN DAYTONA BEACH


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Hopefully if it did for her or you, it would be to correct and learn from the decisions made, and then to not let (if talking bad decisions), be repeated again once learned any lessons that were learned by those decisions made


How exactly did the conversation go from being the victim of race based adverse actions to the reason for things being as they are is due to making bad personal decisions?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> So we are in agreement ...H
Click to expand...



When someone says, "even IF true",


they are obviously NOT agreeing with you. 


They are trying to make a point outside of what you just claimed.


----------



## JoeMoma

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
Click to expand...

That is a nice checklist of things that have been fixed.  It should be celebrated that blacks and whites came together to fix them.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Language of Closet Racism

*Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
by Paul Gorski

_Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.

So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.

The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?

The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.

Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.

*Who Are Closet Racists?*

Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,

I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have. 

In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.

Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.

* The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*

Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.

Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:

The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree. 

Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:

1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."

Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.

Fear

We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."

Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:

I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me. 

She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:

 ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...

Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":

Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that. 

Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.

Unaware-ness

Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.

On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:

 ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.' 

On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:

 James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.

This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.

Dis-ownership 

Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."

Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.

*The Result of Closet Racism*

As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).

The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.

In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.

So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.

Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
Click to expand...


Depending on how one interprets history


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lied about nothing. I simply told you "how you act".....just the same as you try to tell others "how they act".
> 
> Maybe you are insulted, because you in fact are what you are being told that you are.
> 
> Effeminate, and whiny. If a complete stranger that you've never even seen  has the power to get the reactions out of you that you exhibit, you've got sone serious emotional and insecurity issues. Use your ignore feature, little girl.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.
> 
> 
> Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.
> 
> 
> YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.
> 
> 
> Hence me calling you a lair.
> 
> 
> Because you are one.
> 
> 
> The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...


There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally. 

In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.

Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.

It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".

You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated. And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.

If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.

You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.

But you appear to believe that you are. 

That makes you delusional.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

JoeMoma said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice checklist of things that have been fixed.  It should be celebrated that blacks and whites came together to fix them.
> 
> 
> 
> Passing laws doesn't change behavior but it is oftentimes the first step in affecting change.
> 
> As long as the law said that a black person could not testify or bring suit against a white person, then black people could be injured with impunity with no legal recourse.  So changing those laws was a beginning but that didn't keep people from continuing to violate the rights of others (same as current day laws).
> 
> After the laws were changed there still existed such things as jury nullification that was a common tactic used in the south to avoid convicting a white person charged with crimes against a black person.  This was such a common practice that the federal government had to intervene to break up some of the unlawful practices.  In the case of the Birmingham church bombing it took the FBI almost 40 years but they finally convicted the last person involved.
> 
> There is a reason for the saying "justice delayed is justice denied".
> 
> Eradicating racism is a process and pretending that the past has nothing to do with the present is more than just a little disingenuous.
Click to expand...


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​


Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.


----------



## katsteve2012

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
Click to expand...


Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school. 

To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.


----------



## MizMolly

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
Click to expand...

Maybe because the town I was raised in didn't have many black students when I went to school in the 60's. I think there were only two black students in high school and one was my best friend. Race really wasnt an issue when I grew up. The teachers didn't discuss race. I guess it was textbook learning.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans._​


_
_
That's a pretty weak justification to smear the entire population of public school educated Americans.

Columbus did discover the Americas. NO one in the Old World knew they were here, until Columbus found them and reported back.

NOTHING about that in any way diminishes the Indians or anything about them.

Paul Gorski is an asshole for smearing most of America as racist based on such weak shit.



_



			So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices.
		
Click to expand...

_
...​[/QUOTE]



I got to here and was done with this asshole.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anything that happened to you in the past create any decisions you make today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully if it did for her or you, it would be to correct and learn from the decisions made, and then to not let (if talking bad decisions), be repeated again once learned any lessons that were learned by those decisions made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's the problem we see here. Whites are still deciding  to be racists. They have yet to learn.
Click to expand...

Learn what, and by whom will they be learning from ??  Are you appointing yourself as the teacher that will teach white racist how not to be white racist ?? LOL..

Good luck with that... Heck I'll tell you what, go do a test run on the black racist first. They'll have you thinking about bleaching your skin white when they get done with you, and they'd have you so dang mad because they would be telling you that you have sold them out on top of it all, but all you were trying to do is enlighten them on how to not be a racist right, just like those mean ole white racist are you would tell them that they don't have to be........ You would find out that trying to change any racist black or white would be an up hill climb you might not want to climb, so just keep whining and crying about it all, while the rest of the civilized people get on with their lives.

No freebies today, so forget about it.  It's over.

Wonder when Kanye will be bleaching his skin white ??  He can join Steve Harvey, and they can bleach out together. LOL


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not manly to ignore people being assholes to you.
> 
> 
> Thus, your claim that calling you assholes out on your rudeness is "girly" is a lie.
> 
> 
> YOu said that to be insulting, not because it is true.
> 
> 
> Hence me calling you a lair.
> 
> 
> Because you are one.
> 
> 
> The difference here is that my insults are based on the truth, of what you are, and yours are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
Click to expand...


Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.


You lost that argument. You lose.


That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.


Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you. 


Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.





> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.




In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.


To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.




> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".




Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.






> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.




I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.


My morals are fine. 




> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.




ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.


Your lie is rejected.




> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.




I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.




> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.




My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them. 








> But you appear to believe that you are.




Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.




> That makes you delusional.





Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully if it did for her or you, it would be to correct and learn from the decisions made, and then to not let (if talking bad decisions), be repeated again once learned any lessons that were learned by those decisions made
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did the conversation go from being the victim of race based adverse actions to the reason for things being as they are is due to making bad personal decisions?
Click to expand...

Are there more than me and you in this OP posting ? Following different people's opinions might prompt an opinion based on something someone said, so if you missed something sorry. Keep up.. lol


----------



## MizMolly

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
Click to expand...

I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Are there more than me and you in this OP posting ? Following different people's opinions might prompt an opinion based on something someone said, so if you missed something sorry. Keep up.. lol


Is that the presumption?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of them true?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not manly to talk the kind of shit that you do, and then get your feelings hurt, when you get it in return.
> 
> I don't care one way or another, what some thin skinned, little person like you calls me, because I will respond in kind, then laugh at your tantrums when I do.
> 
> I called you "girly" because that's how ypu act.
> 
> You are quick to be judgmental even when you are obviously misinformed, then you complain , when you get a verbal beating and insulted in return for your actions.
> 
> That's a "pussy move", by a PUSSY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
Click to expand...


You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.

There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.

You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.

Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.

And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.

Get over it. You aren't special.


----------



## Humorme

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are historical, in the past
Click to expand...



Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.

Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?  

The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
Click to expand...


This thing is, knowing your ABCs by your senior year was not that great of an achievement even in the 1960s.


----------



## katsteve2012

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
Click to expand...


Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thing is, knowing your ABCs by your senior year was not that great of an achievement even in the 1960s.
Click to expand...


I agree. Was that the case with you?


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thing is, knowing your ABCs by your senior year was not that great of an achievement even in the 1960s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Was that the case with you?
Click to expand...


You didn't you know your ABCs before your senior year and I hadn't learned how to properly kiss your ass in order to hold my own opinion was equal how?


----------



## MizMolly

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.
Click to expand...

Neither have I.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language of Closet Racism
> 
> *Language of Closet Racism:  An Illustration*
> by Paul Gorski
> 
> _Any person who has grown up in the American public school system has been educated to hold racial prejudices. To illustrate this point, ask any child to tell you about the first date in history he or she remembers learning: "In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue." What happened in 1492? "Christopher Columbus discovered America." Did he? The history books I prefer to read have informed me that people were actually already here. Remember, the people who would eventually be driven from their sacred lands, forced to surrender their native tongue and customs, and "American-ize"? The result of children learning such "facts" is a depreciation of an entire people--in this case, Native Americans.
> 
> So the American education system (with strong reinforcement from the media) has bred a nation of what I will call "closet racists." Closet racists are unaware of their prejudices. They have learned from text books presented to them by people who are supposedly knowledgeable enough to choose the best possible materials. They are trained, or more precisely, coerced into believing in "the system." If a child were to question a teacher's assertion that "Columbus discovered America," it is more likely that the child would be chastised for showing disrespect than the possibility of the teacher initiating a discussion on the discrepancy. A closet racist is defined, then, as simply a person with racial prejudices who is unaware of those prejudices as such, usually because he or she has never been afforded the opportunity to discuss racial prejudices as such.
> 
> The question arising from this assertion is clear: Where is the evidence of this nation of so-called "closet racists?" What links them? What are their characteristics?
> 
> The answer, emerging from years of experience facilitating conversations on race issues, interviewing specific cases, and participating in a variety of cultural diversity workshops, is equally clear: language. Closet racists share a distinct and surprisingly easily detectable language when observed in a discussion about race or racism. The intention of this paper is to explore this language through the case study of Jen, a third year college student who participated in Multicultural Education, a class designed to help students find, face, and battle their own prejudices. In order to analyze Jen's closet racist language, interviews were conducted and reaction papers written at the end of each class were collected and analyzed.
> 
> Based loosely on research conducted for a Master's Thesis completed four months ago, though more focused, this paper will refer to data, analysis, and conclusions from that thesis. The lack of citations from other scholarly sources reflects the lack of material available concerning the language of race issues and unaware racists.
> 
> *Who Are Closet Racists?*
> 
> Though everyone who has experienced the American education system is in some degree a closet racist, certain people, and indeed, certain groups, tend to portray the characteristics more than others. At the most basic level, people who have experienced consistent racial discrimination tend to be less assignable the label of closet racist. Such people have, through their personal experiences with discrimination, been afforded opportunities to discuss race issues. As Kim, an African-American student in a Multicultural Education class during Spring semester, 1995 explained,
> 
> I live these issues every day. I can't escape them anywhere: stores, classes, the gym. Three, four, five things happen everyday to remind me that, no matter what white people believe, there is still a ton of prejudice out there. It reminds me to think about the things I do and say, and the prejudices I have.
> 
> In short, closet racism is a continuum. Those with the least exposure to racial issues fall toward the high end. Experience suggests that those falling on this end are usually "white," or "European-Americans," while "African-Americans" fall toward the low end. So-called "middle-man minorities" tend to be spread between the extremes.
> 
> Jen, a white woman, was chosen for the case study because her sheltered home-life and general unaware-ness of race issues have served as catalysts in her formation as a high-end closet racist. An admittedly extreme case, and for that reason purposively chosen, Jen illustrates clearly the language patterns of a closet racist.
> 
> * The Three Strands of the Language of Closet Racism*
> 
> Three language indicators of closet racism are evident across the continuum. These are what I refer to as "strands" because, when woven together, they form the language web of closet racists. Again, strength of language and degree of racist attitudes change dramatically across the continuum, and as a result, these strands, or indicators are more readily observable in certain individuals and groups than in others. They include fear, unaware-ness, and dis-ownership.
> 
> Consider the following excerpt taken from Jen's reaction paper from the first class meeting of Multicultural Education:
> 
> The idea of political correctness with the black race astounds me. I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American. In all of my classes...I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend the blacks in my class. I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates--it promotes a more comfortable, genuine environment for me to be totally honest and carefree.
> 
> Jen reflected each strand of the language of closet racism within this short passage. These strands can be un-woven as follows:
> 
> 1. fear: "I have felt like I was stepping on egg shells as to not offend blacks in my classes..."
> 2. unaware-ness: "I found it extremely interesting that some blacks in our class prefer to be called African American."
> 3. dis-ownership: "I am honestly glad it is not that big of an issue to my fellow classmates."
> 
> Some would argue that Jen's statements as pulled apart above are arbitrary, or taken out of context. But as we consider a year's worth of interviews and written reactions, and as we discuss each strand separately, a language pattern--the language of a closet racist--undeniably emerges.
> 
> Fear
> 
> We consider fear first, because it is, on the surface, the most surprising strand to find in the language. If closet racists do not consider themselves racists, then why would they show fear in discussing race issues? In the most simple terms, closet racists do not want other people to consider them racist, either. This is why white people developed "political correctness." The idea was to develop a system in which everyone knew what to say in order to allow everyone to avoid, as Jen mentioned, "walking on egg shells."
> 
> Fear also becomes the catalyst for many closet racists' decisions on what information to offer (and likewise, what not to offer) during a discussion of race issues. As Jen explained in her second reaction paper:
> 
> I was apprehensive to tell my group that my prejudice experience was within my family. I thought they would think that because my grandfather and father were racist, that I am as well--I thought they would dislike me.
> 
> She tended to elevate this apprehensive-ness during interviews, sometimes to the point of censoring herself. In one particular case, as she discussed the racial make-up of her hometown, her fear emerged quite blatantly:
> 
> ...and where I'm from there were two different types of black...there were...I don't want to say this. Is it all right if I say this?...
> 
> Her fear was clear, especially as she continued, deciding, in fact, to "say this":
> 
> Blacks and *******, that's how it was defined where I'm from. There were no ******* at my school, they were all black, no *******. The ******* were at [James Monroe], and that's just how it was, and we knew that.
> 
> Jen feared being labeled a racist. Again, it is important to note that she did not consider herself a racist, which leads us to the second strand or indicator: unaware-ness.
> 
> Unaware-ness
> 
> Closet racists are unaware on several levels, illustrations for which can be found in language patterns. On the first level, as emphasized above, they are unaware of racial issues as racial issues. (How many white people insisted that race was never an "issue" in the O.J. Simpson trial?) Illustrating this point, Jen, in her first interview suggested that at her high school, "there was not any sort of black/white issues or anything like that." She made this statement minutes before offering her story about the "two different types of black." In between the two statements she related stories of "some Ku Klux Klan there," "crosses burning, and stuff like that." But nonetheless, just as she did not label herself as a racist, she was unaware that the very issues she discussed were very racial in nature, and as such she did not label those issues in terms of race, either.
> 
> On another level, Jen failed to see the racial prejudice as such in the language of others. For example, she defended her grandmother: "...my grandmother on my Mom's side is not prejudice..." But as she continued, Jen, in her unawareness, all but labeled her grandmother a racist:
> 
> ...but she refers to black people as 'colored.' Like when we have a Christmas party every year and Mark, a guy who lives around the corner from me, came to the party...and was the only black person there and she was like...'Who was that colored boy there?' She doesn't refer to him as 'Mark,' always 'that colored boy.'
> 
> On a third level, while Jen could sometimes point out racial prejudice in other places, she was quick to distance herself from that prejudice, as if she was somehow shielded from its permeation. In this sense, Jen was unaware of racism as it exists at the institutional level. Like many closet racists, Jen believed that racism could be found "here, there, and there," but that, in the correct circumstances, racism could be completely avoided. Again, this naivete could be recognized in her language, as in the following passage in which she compared her high school to the "other public high school" in her hometown:
> 
> James Monroe was a predominantly black school, and the only white people that did go to school there were wealthy, and so there was like the wealthy and then there was African- Americans. There was a huge line between them, but there wasn't anything like that where I was.
> 
> This passage leads directly into the third strand of the language of closet racism.
> 
> Dis-ownership
> 
> Closet racists tend to avoid owning their views on race. They often point to other groups, using terms such as "they," or "those people," instead of refering to themselves. In the previous passage, Jen clearly utilized the language of dis-ownership, thus assessing blame to others. "There was a huge line between them.." "I thought they would dislike me."
> 
> Closet racists, in avoiding using "I" and "me" statements in discussions of race issues avoid accepting the responsibility for their perspectives, and in many cases, prejudices. Recent articles in the Cavalier Daily about so-called self-segragation at the University of Virginia have been drowned in this language. White columnists posed questions such as "Why do the African-American students sit together at lunch, congregate at the 'black bus stop,'" etc? "Why do they have organizations like the Black Student Alliance?" In shifting the responsibility to "the African-American students," the columnists dodged the intimidating possibility of accepting equal responsibility for the separation.
> 
> *The Result of Closet Racism*
> 
> As is most clearly illustrated by the dis-ownership strand of the language of closet racism, closet racists will observe other groups segragating themselves, and suddenly race becomes an issue. But, for example, white students fail to notice that white students do not approach tables filled with African-American students during lunch. And white students clearly have congregation spots (i.e. Rugby Road).
> 
> The attractiveness--even if it exists at a subconscious level--of closet racism to those who retain it is that if one never labels himself or herself a racist, then (s)he is free from the obligation of doing something about it. For Jen and many others, closet racism becomes routine, easy, and comfortable. With blinders on their eyes, and the shield of manipulated language in their repertoire, closet racists can live a full life never confronting their own prejudices.
> 
> In fact, if the assertion holds up that white people tend to be toward the high end of the closet racist continuum, then the result of closet racism is clear. The phenomenon of closet racism is yet another catalyst in the cycle of discrimination experienced by racial minorities in America since the conception of this nation. Only individuals have the power to change themselves. In the socio-political structure in this country, it stands to reason that those in power will at all costs attempt to retain that power. In "coming out of the closet," labeling their prejudices as such, owning those prejudices, thus placing on their shoulders the responsibility to address those prejudices, those in power fear the loss of their comfortable seat atop the nations's socio-political hierarchy. The status quo is maintained.
> 
> So how, then, is the study of the language of closet racism useful? Sometimes people I've labeled as closet racists want to change themselves. Jen was one such person. The study of the language she used when discussing race (and other multicultural) issues, and how this language changed, helped me understand the stages she experienced on her trek toward race awareness and appreciation.
> 
> Valuable further study concerning the language of closet racism would include the metamorphosis of the language as an individual becomes more aware, thus working toward the lower end of the closet racism continuum. Also, further study is necessary in addressing the meshing of the strands, and the meanings that derive from such meshing._​
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thing is, knowing your ABCs by your senior year was not that great of an achievement even in the 1960s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Was that the case with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't you know your ABCs before your senior year and I hadn't learned how to properly kiss your ass in order to hold my own opinion was equal how?
Click to expand...


Why would I expect you to kiss my ass? Thankfully, I don't even know you

Nor do you have a clue what I knew by my senior year. 

Whats your problem? Besides the obvious?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
Click to expand...


.
*Definition of extremism 

1 : the quality or state of being **extreme** 

2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*

So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.

We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children in school were not educated to hold racial prejudices. They learned about Christopher Columbus, that did not put anything racial into their (our) minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thing is, knowing your ABCs by your senior year was not that great of an achievement even in the 1960s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Was that the case with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't you know your ABCs before your senior year and I hadn't learned how to properly kiss your ass in order to hold my own opinion was equal how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I expect you to kiss my ass? Thankfully, I don't even know you
> 
> Nor do you have a clue what I knew by my senior year.
> 
> Whats your problem? Besides the obvious?
Click to expand...


My problem here is that we cannot have a civil conversation.  It's all about some folks laying out a mandate that one must sign onto in order to address a group of people that don't have the decency, courage, and moral capacity to disavow those among their own race that treat whites the way black extremists *claim *they're being treated.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
Click to expand...


The problem is, you are projecting.

I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!

*YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.

I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.


----------



## IM2

Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.



MizMolly said:


> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*



These ae just 2..
.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
Click to expand...


You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

katsteve2012 said:


> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.


You know this reminds me of some of my college classmates who were from Nigeria.  Some of the white guys actually would make mocking statements about them living among the zebras and such never realizing how all that they were doing was putting their own ignorance on full display for everyone to see.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.


Why is it so difficult to admit the U.S. of A. has racists origins?  It's not like it's a secret or anything.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they did. I was bussed to a predominately white middle school in the 60"s and encountered everything from apathetic, racist teachers, who assumed that I was inferior, in spite of being an advanced honor society student at my previous school.
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is, knowing your ABCs by your senior year was not that great of an achievement even in the 1960s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Was that the case with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't you know your ABCs before your senior year and I hadn't learned how to properly kiss your ass in order to hold my own opinion was equal how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I expect you to kiss my ass? Thankfully, I don't even know you
> 
> Nor do you have a clue what I knew by my senior year.
> 
> Whats your problem? Besides the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem here is that we cannot have a civil conversation.  It's all about some folks laying out a mandate that one must sign onto in order to address a group of people that don't have the decency, courage, and moral capacity to disavow those among their own race that treat whites the way black extremists *claim *they're being treated.
Click to expand...


Well, here is my take on that "observation". The vast majority of people will be civil in return, if addressed in a civil manner.

Whatever your definition of "extreme" is, you have not really presented it in clearly expressed manner. 

You continually bring up "black extremists" and how you want other blacks here to "disavow" them, and then when you don't  see them jump to attention and heed your wishes(whatever they are) immediately, then you categorize ALL blacks as being exactly the same.

It is incumbent on you, if you really want "civil dialogue" to be objective enough to use your own filter to determine who fits into your ubiquitous category of "extreme", and who does not.

JMO


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> 
> 
> You know this reminds me of some of my college classmates who were from Nigeria.  Some of the white guys actually would make mocking statements about them living among the zebras and such never realizing how all that they were doing was putting their own ignorance on full display for everyone to see.
Click to expand...


I was on an amatuer boxing team after school, so I steered clear of most of them, and no one bothered me. But there were a few other black kids there who were picked on and their lives were miserable.

The school administrators turned a blind eye to it until one day in my second year there, one of the kids had enough and took one of grandfathers handguns to school and pulled it on two white boys that had been bullying him. 

Needless to say he was expelled and got sent up for it.

After rhat incident, all 50 or so of the black students there began to hang together in groups, and never left one alone by themselves.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
Click to expand...


Why does anyone have to "disavow" someone else in order to permit you to have what you call "civil dialogue"? 

Are you not capable of judging individuals based in their own actions towards YOU?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike yourself, I have not made a religion out of race. I don't have the time nor the inclination to become an absolute authority on the subject, but smarter men than you and I have already debated this. When the people at Harvard University broached the subject, they said what many others don't. And they saw the problem I face in their opening paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
Click to expand...


I've projected nothing..

.You've been in the conversation. So what's your point? .
.
You didn't come here exchange ideas, you came here telling me I how you were going to stand up to  me because I bully whites. So you put on supermans cape and proceeded to spit into the wind. You need to understand there has not been on case taken to supreme court by blacks that challenges equal rights for whites. No black person would get a case heard in kangaroo court, much less the supreme court claiming racial discrimination when 84 out of 100 slots are reserved for blacks. Every 20 or so years the right of whites to vote doesn't  get voted on by congress.

For some reason whites like yourself think being called a name is equal to us losing some of our rights and chances at equal opportunity. You exercised your first amendment rights pal, but your ideas were opposed. We have that right under the first amendment. You and the other white republicans here are the extremists trying to shut people down. .
.
..


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are blaming whites for destroying black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears I was pretty much on the mark when I previously mentioned the lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> What I was discussing in that comment was FBI statistics and how not collecting & including certain attributes of an incident will not allow the accurate depiction of race & crime in America.
> 
> And yeah, that's exactly what the whites I was referring to in my comment did.  And even if the FBI had been collecting crime statistics at that time, their statics would have shown that the black residents were the perpetrators of the riots that destroyed their entire community and shown no white people to be at fault.  Just because you personally have no knowledge or understanding of a particular situation doesn't mean it's not true.
> 
> The Tulsa Race Riots of 1921
> Tulsa Race Riot of 1921 (Paper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1921
Click to expand...


1776?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
Click to expand...


There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Feigned affront 
         vs.
The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.
Click to expand...



It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.




> There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.





Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.






> You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.




Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist. 

When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.




> Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.



1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.


2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.

That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.





> And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.



No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.





> Get over it. You aren't special.




Again with the trying to make it about me.


My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.


And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.


Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.
Click to expand...



Do you support discrimination based on race? Do you think that blacks have a right to judge whites and decide if something they said is a micro agression?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are blaming whites for destroying black communities? Anyone in their own communities can make it a good place to live or a dump. Whites do not go into black neighborhoods and destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears I was pretty much on the mark when I previously mentioned the lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> What I was discussing in that comment was FBI statistics and how not collecting & including certain attributes of an incident will not allow the accurate depiction of race & crime in America.
> 
> And yeah, that's exactly what the whites I was referring to in my comment did.  And even if the FBI had been collecting crime statistics at that time, their statics would have shown that the black residents were the perpetrators of the riots that destroyed their entire community and shown no white people to be at fault.  Just because you personally have no knowledge or understanding of a particular situation doesn't mean it's not true.
> 
> The Tulsa Race Riots of 1921
> Tulsa Race Riot of 1921 (Paper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1776?
Click to expand...



We've built ON 1776. We've worked hard to leave behind 1921. 


And we have.


And you are what we got out of that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support discrimination based on race? Do you think that blacks have a right to judge whites and decide if something they said is a micro agression?
Click to expand...


I do not support discrimination of any kind, but no race of people has a monopoly on doing so. 

People are judged here everyday, based  on what they take personally. What I see as a "micro agression may differ from someone elses perception.

Speaking for myself, I refuse to give someone  on an anonymous message board that kind of power over me.

Face to face in real time will get a much different reaction.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
Click to expand...


Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.  

The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've projected nothing..
> 
> .You've been in the conversation. So what's your point? .
> .
> You didn't come here exchange ideas, you came here telling me I how you were going to stand up to  me because I bully whites. So you put on supermans cape and proceeded to spit into the wind. You need to understand there has not been on case taken to supreme court by blacks that challenges equal rights for whites. No black person would get a case heard in kangaroo court, much less the supreme court claiming racial discrimination when 84 out of 100 slots are reserved for blacks. Every 20 or so years the right of whites to vote doesn't  get voted on by congress.
> 
> For some reason whites like yourself think being called a name is equal to us losing some of our rights and chances at equal opportunity. You exercised your first amendment rights pal, but your ideas were opposed. We have that right under the first amendment. You and the other white republicans here are the extremists trying to shut people down. .
> .
> ..
Click to expand...


I have not exercised those First Amendment Rights; however, we can remedy that situation today.  I will speak directly to the whites here and end this back forth once and for all.  How about that?


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does anyone have to "disavow" someone else in order to permit you to have what you call "civil dialogue"?
> 
> Are you not capable of judging individuals based in their own actions towards YOU?
Click to expand...


Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support discrimination based on race? Do you think that blacks have a right to judge whites and decide if something they said is a micro agression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support discrimination of any kind, but no race of people has a monopoly on doing so.
> 
> People are judged here everyday, based  on what they take personally. What I see as a "micro agression may differ from someone elses perception.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I refuse to give someone  on an anonymous message board that kind of power over me.
> 
> Face to face in real time will get a much different reaction.
Click to expand...


We finally agree on something.  Too many people call each other names and question the other guy's motives when they won't do it in public.  That back and forth is what keeps people from having an honest discussion.  Today, I will attempt to try and say what nobody else will say.  Neither side is going to like it, but it is what it is.

I don't think that the black extremists are going to read it all, but maybe the whites will and then they might approach you differently.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm here?  And it's not to 'make a religion out of race'.
> 
> The reason you keep getting the push back that you do is because you all for some reason are unable to 'hear' what we have been stating.  This has never been a competition of who has suffered more or that whites haven't suffered too in various ways.  It's not about individuals, it's about the white and black races as a whole.  If we can't answer the basic question we're never going to get to the actual race relation issues, but I've begun suspecting that the other side is only here to do damage, not work on improving race relations.
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> The white race considered themselves to be superior to the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists historical documents in which white racists verbalize their belief of racial superiority and the inferiority of the black race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court ruling in which the justice stated that the black man has no rights which a white man need respect
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There existed specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of people of African descent, also known as Jim Crow laws or Black Codes
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists legislative, court or other history documents in which the black race has declared their belief in racial superiority over the white race
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists specific laws for the purpose of limiting or restricting the rights of white Americans while granting additional rights to blacks
> 
> Admit or Deny:
> There exists a Supreme Court Ruling in which a justice rules that the white man is so far below the black man that he has no rights of which need  be respected
> 
> and so on and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've projected nothing..
> 
> .You've been in the conversation. So what's your point? .
> .
> You didn't come here exchange ideas, you came here telling me I how you were going to stand up to  me because I bully whites. So you put on supermans cape and proceeded to spit into the wind. You need to understand there has not been on case taken to supreme court by blacks that challenges equal rights for whites. No black person would get a case heard in kangaroo court, much less the supreme court claiming racial discrimination when 84 out of 100 slots are reserved for blacks. Every 20 or so years the right of whites to vote doesn't  get voted on by congress.
> 
> For some reason whites like yourself think being called a name is equal to us losing some of our rights and chances at equal opportunity. You exercised your first amendment rights pal, but your ideas were opposed. We have that right under the first amendment. You and the other white republicans here are the extremists trying to shut people down. .
> .
> ..
Click to expand...


Since I never proposed an idea, it is obvious that IM2 is, once again, talking out his ass.  I'm beyond the personality contest.  Let's say what hasn't been said:

There are black extremists and there are white extremists.  The ones in between do not speak out.  This thread could have been done as a poll and what I'm going to say might not have become necessary.  So, this is the first of a couple of posts.  *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.
*
When my forefathers left the tyranny of King George, they came to the United States seeking* Liberty*.  The *FIRST *governing document of the New World was the Mayflower Compact.  It opens as follows:

*"IN THE NAME OF GOD, AMEN*. _We, whose names are underwritten, the Loyal Subjects of our dread Sovereign Lord King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, King, Defender of the Faith, &c. Having undertaken for the Glory of God, and *Advancement of the Christian Faith*,_..."

Those colonists saw themselves as the Israelites of the Bible and they sought to build a homeland - a New Jerusalem.  As a matter of fact, up until the time that Ronald Reagan was president, it was common to have presidents and other politicians give a speech invoking John Winthrop's famous sermon about a "_shining city on a hill."  _Obama made a vague reference to it.  According to Wikipedia Mitt Romney refrenced that sermon:

"_In 2016, 2012 Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney incorporated the idiom into a condemnation of Donald Trump's 2016 presidential campaign:

His domestic policies would lead to recession; his foreign policies would make America and the world less safe. He has neither the temperament nor the judgment to be president, and his personal qualities would mean that America would cease to be a shining city on a hill_."

City upon a Hill - Wikipedia

This_ shining city on a hill_ reference is about Matthew 5 : 14 which reads:

"_You are the light of the world.  A city set on a hill cannot be hidden_."

Although the entire world probably knows that America is the New Jerusalem mentioned in the Bible (see Zechariah chapter 2 - especially verse 12 and then check out Matthew 23: 37 - 39) NONE will admit it.  It's simply not  in vogue to admit the root of the race issue.  But I digress.

What does this have to with the race issue?  Everything.  I'll continue on a little later when I have a few minutes.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> Since I never proposed an idea, it is obvious that IM2 is, once again, talking out his ass.  I'm beyond the personality contest.  Let's say what hasn't been said:
> 
> There are black extremists and there are white extremists.  The ones in between do not speak out.  This thread could have been done as a poll and what I'm going to say might not have become necessary.  So, this is the first of a couple of posts.  *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.
> *
> When my forefathers left the tyranny of King George, they came to the United States seeking* Liberty*.  The *FIRST *governing document of the New World was the Mayflower Compact.  It opens as follows:
> 
> *"IN THE NAME OF GOD, AMEN*. _We, whose names are underwritten, the Loyal Subjects of our dread Sovereign Lord King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, King, Defender of the Faith, &c. Having undertaken for the Glory of God, and *Advancement of the Christian Faith*,_..."
> 
> Those colonists saw themselves as the Israelites of the Bible and they sought to build a homeland - a New Jerusalem.  As a matter of fact, up until the time that Ronald Reagan was president, it was common to have presidents and other politicians give a speech invoking John Winthrop's famous sermon about a "_shining city on a hill."  _Obama made a vague reference to it.  According to Wikipedia Mitt Romney refrenced that sermon:
> 
> "_In 2016, 2012 Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney incorporated the idiom into a condemnation of Donald Trump's 2016 presidential campaign:
> 
> His domestic policies would lead to recession; his foreign policies would make America and the world less safe. He has neither the temperament nor the judgment to be president, and his personal qualities would mean that America would cease to be a shining city on a hill_."
> 
> City upon a Hill - Wikipedia
> 
> This_ shining city on a hill_ reference is about Matthew 5 : 14 which reads:
> 
> "_You are the light of the world.  A city set on a hill cannot be hidden_."
> 
> Although the entire world probably knows that America is the New Jerusalem mentioned in the Bible (see Zechariah chapter 2 - especially verse 12 and then check out Matthew 23: 37 - 39) NONE will admit it.  It's simply not  in vogue to admit the root of the race issue.  But I digress.
> 
> What does this have to with the race issue?  Everything.  I'll continue on a little later when I have a few minutes.


Christian Identity BS ^^^^

Christian Identity - Wikipedia


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are historical, in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does anyone have to "disavow" someone else in order to permit you to have what you call "civil dialogue"?
> 
> Are you not capable of judging individuals based in their own actions towards YOU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?
Click to expand...


You are not "required" to do anything. No one here is.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are historically irrelevant... considering the *fact* that *blacks started the slave trade *and we are not talking about holding them accountable.
> 
> Oddly, black people don't care about the racist countries of the world with North Korea at 98 + percent one people, China is 98 + percent Han Chinese, Japanese (which calls itself the most racist nation on earth with about 97 percent or so Japanese.  No way.  How about Zimbabwe with 99.7 percent black?
> 
> The black extremists make much ado about Freedom, but in reality they hate the concept.  They've made that clear to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does anyone have to "disavow" someone else in order to permit you to have what you call "civil dialogue"?
> 
> Are you not capable of judging individuals based in their own actions towards YOU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not "required" to do anything. No one here is.
Click to expand...


So, here is part 2 of what I had to say.  We will soon see if all of it makes the cut... no more judging me without reading the applicable posts.

*THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID  PART 2*

When America was founded, it was founded on Christian principles, not as a theocracy, but upon Christian principles.  *Virtually every early state constitution* had some references to things such as only white Christians being able to vote and / or hold public office.  In our first immigration statute, federal law limited citizenship to White persons of good character.  And, as such, our race became a part of our culture.

We see our Christian culture in even the smallest details: like twelve jurors on a jury and a judge - in commemoration of the Lord's Last Supper.  I could do an entire book about the Christian references in our nation's symbols.

Be that as it may, a lot of people know what the *real fight* is about.  Back in the 1980s PBS ran a documentary called "_Eyes on the Prize._"    From a racial perspective, we all know what that "_prize_" is.  The prize is the control over that piece of real estate coveted by the rest of the world.

The extremists who created the race issue did so keep us focused on social issues so that the money powers could get control over America.  The money powers infiltrated our political and legal institutions.  And they created chaos.  For example, it was Justice Roger Taney, a Democrat, that wrote the ruling in the Dred Scott v Sanford decision that African-Americans, having been considered inferior at the time the United States Constitution was drafted, were not part of the original community of citizens and, whether free or slave, could not be considered citizens of the United States.

Now, let us be totally honest and realistic.  Taney was at least partially right.  The Preamble to the Constitution reads:

"_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence,[note 1] promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."

I bolded that fragment of a sentence to show that the Constitution was designed to secure the blessings of *Liberty* to ourselves (the founders)  and our Posterity (meaning their children and their offspring - aka the white race.)

Then there was this in the Constitution:

_"Article I, Section. 2 

Representatives and direct Taxes shall be apportioned among the several States which may be included within this Union, according to their respective Numbers, which shall be determined by adding to the whole Number of free Persons, including those bound to Service for a Term of Years, and excluding Indians not taxed, three fifths of all other Persons"_

Conservatives have a novel way of explaining why this was put into the Constitution and I don't agree with their explanation, but include a link before moving forward:

3/5th Clause in the Constitution.  What is it and why was it put in?

I'm not going to overwhelm you any single post, but here is the bottom line:

The whites who came here originally saw themselves as a separate culture, chosen of God, to establish a New Jerusalem.  Building on those principles, America became the greatest nation in the annals of history.  If you're going to understand the race issue in America it is imperative that you understand this reality.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does anyone have to "disavow" someone else in order to permit you to have what you call "civil dialogue"?
> 
> Are you not capable of judging individuals based in their own actions towards YOU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not "required" to do anything. No one here is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is part 2 of what I had to say.  We will soon see if all of it makes the cut... no more judging me without reading the applicable posts.
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID  PART 2*
> 
> When America was founded, it was founded on Christian principles, not as a theocracy, but upon Christian principles.  *Virtually every early state constitution* had some references to things such as only white Christians being able to vote and / or hold public office.  In our first immigration statute, federal law limited citizenship to White persons of good character.  And, as such, our race became a part of our culture.
> 
> We see our Christian culture in even the smallest details: like twelve jurors on a jury and a judge - in commemoration of the Lord's Last Supper.  I could do an entire book about the Christian references in our nation's symbols.
> 
> Be that as it may, a lot of people know what the *real fight* is about.  Back in the 1980s PBS ran a documentary called "_Eyes on the Prize._"    From a racial perspective, we all know what that "_prize_" is.  The prize is the control over that piece of real estate coveted by the rest of the world.
> 
> The extremists who created the race issue did so keep us focused on social issues so that the money powers could get control over America.  The money powers infiltrated our political and legal institutions.  And they created chaos.  For example, it was Justice Roger Taney, a Democrat, that wrote the ruling in the Dred Scott v Sanford decision that African-Americans, having been considered inferior at the time the United States Constitution was drafted, were not part of the original community of citizens and, whether free or slave, could not be considered citizens of the United States.
> 
> Now, let us be totally honest and realistic.  Taney was at least partially right.  The Preamble to the Constitution reads:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence,[note 1] promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."
> 
> I bolded that fragment of a sentence to show that the Constitution was designed to secure the blessings of *Liberty* to ourselves (the founders)  and our Posterity (meaning their children and their offspring - aka the white race.)
> 
> Then there was this in the Constitution:
> 
> _"Article I, Section. 2
> 
> Representatives and direct Taxes shall be apportioned among the several States which may be included within this Union, according to their respective Numbers, which shall be determined by adding to the whole Number of free Persons, including those bound to Service for a Term of Years, and excluding Indians not taxed, three fifths of all other Persons"_
> 
> Conservatives have a novel way of explaining why this was put into the Constitution and I don't agree with their explanation, but include a link before moving forward:
> 
> 3/5th Clause in the Constitution.  What is it and why was it put in?
> 
> I'm not going to overwhelm you any single post, but here is the bottom line:
> 
> The whites who came here originally saw themselves as a separate culture, chosen of God, to establish a New Jerusalem.  Building on those principles, America became the greatest nation in the annals of history.  If you're going to understand the race issue in America it is imperative that you understand this reality.
Click to expand...


I thoroughly understand that. You still see those "ideals" played out to this day. In statements like "Make America great again" and "We want our country back".

Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.

Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds  of non whites:

"We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too.   and based on its history, we have the right  to determine if YOU should be here or not"

Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here,  has a right to be here.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
Click to expand...


You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.

 I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.

*Definition of racism 

1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race 

2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles 

b : a political or social system founded on racism 
*
So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?


You are not required to do anything I was just demonstrating a methodical way that the courts use to determine if something is true or false or happened or didn't happen.  It's also kind of a representation of how we write computer code.

So I ask again, what is so difficult about admitting that the United States has a racist past?  Is it something that is so shameful and heinous that some of you can't even acknowledge it's existence?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
Click to expand...


I don't know whether to blame your stupidity on being delusional or just plain short of IQ points.  Your incessant bullying and belittling people doesn't mean you handed their ass to them.

When you have lost the support of a lot of the people who used to back liberal causes, sensible people would see that it was *YOU *getting their ass handed to them.

Your mental midgetry is duly noted and you should change your board name to the Grand Wizard.

So a political or social system founded on the concept of race (i.e. the NAACP) would be racist by your definition.  I'll stipulate to that.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?
> 
> 
> 
> You are not required to do anything I was just demonstrating a methodical way that the courts use to determine if something is true or false or happened or didn't happen.  It's also kind of a representation of how we write computer code.
> 
> So I ask again, what is so difficult about admitting that the United States has a racist past?  Is it something that is so shameful and heinous that some of you can't even acknowledge it's existence?
Click to expand...



Only an idiot would argue a fact.  But, your problem is that racism is standard fare throughout the world.  You don't have a problem with it anywhere in the world *OR* with any other race other than the white people.  So, you're part of the racist present.

Yesterday is gone and there is a point where the current generation does not (legally nor morally) have to pay for the alleged wrongs that happened generations ago *AND* that do not affect you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, its in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Shit" I talk is the Truth, that you lefties can't refute, which is why you so often go to the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominem.
> 
> 
> Your "feelings hurt" is just spin on your common lefty desire to be able to lie and insult without being called on your shit.
> 
> 
> Your "girly" is just an insult and a lie. As I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a verbal beating. This is libs losing an argument and being assholes because of it.
> 
> 
> SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
Click to expand...


Don't take it too personal.  I get called "racist" all the time.  My Chinese husband and children find it hilarious.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Definition of extremism
> 
> 1 : the quality or state of being **extreme**
> 
> 2 : advocacy of extreme measures or views : **radicalism*
> 
> So now it is become extreme to oppose the racism of whites.
> 
> We are in here with a bunch of  foaming at the mouth mind added white racist lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you are projecting.
> 
> I came here *FIRST*, challenging you and those like you, to disavow a racist that attacked me on a thread while admitting that "_I stopped reading at._.."  So, bottom line, he attacks me while admitting he didn't read the freaking post!
> 
> *YOU* and your entourage that think you have the Internet sown up and can keep whites out by tolerating that kind of hatred and ignorance fulfill the very definition you posted.
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.  WTF?  You have a problem with the First Amendment?  It's not worth the paper it's printed on when you have extremists that do not allow for an equal exchange of ideas, thoughts, and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does anyone have to "disavow" someone else in order to permit you to have what you call "civil dialogue"?
> 
> Are you not capable of judging individuals based in their own actions towards YOU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be required to admit or deny one individual's agenda in order to conduct a conversation on A single topic related to these peripheral issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not "required" to do anything. No one here is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is part 2 of what I had to say.  We will soon see if all of it makes the cut... no more judging me without reading the applicable posts.
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID  PART 2*
> 
> When America was founded, it was founded on Christian principles, not as a theocracy, but upon Christian principles.  *Virtually every early state constitution* had some references to things such as only white Christians being able to vote and / or hold public office.  In our first immigration statute, federal law limited citizenship to White persons of good character.  And, as such, our race became a part of our culture.
> 
> We see our Christian culture in even the smallest details: like twelve jurors on a jury and a judge - in commemoration of the Lord's Last Supper.  I could do an entire book about the Christian references in our nation's symbols.
> 
> Be that as it may, a lot of people know what the *real fight* is about.  Back in the 1980s PBS ran a documentary called "_Eyes on the Prize._"    From a racial perspective, we all know what that "_prize_" is.  The prize is the control over that piece of real estate coveted by the rest of the world.
> 
> The extremists who created the race issue did so keep us focused on social issues so that the money powers could get control over America.  The money powers infiltrated our political and legal institutions.  And they created chaos.  For example, it was Justice Roger Taney, a Democrat, that wrote the ruling in the Dred Scott v Sanford decision that African-Americans, having been considered inferior at the time the United States Constitution was drafted, were not part of the original community of citizens and, whether free or slave, could not be considered citizens of the United States.
> 
> Now, let us be totally honest and realistic.  Taney was at least partially right.  The Preamble to the Constitution reads:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence,[note 1] promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."
> 
> I bolded that fragment of a sentence to show that the Constitution was designed to secure the blessings of *Liberty* to ourselves (the founders)  and our Posterity (meaning their children and their offspring - aka the white race.)
> 
> Then there was this in the Constitution:
> 
> _"Article I, Section. 2
> 
> Representatives and direct Taxes shall be apportioned among the several States which may be included within this Union, according to their respective Numbers, which shall be determined by adding to the whole Number of free Persons, including those bound to Service for a Term of Years, and excluding Indians not taxed, three fifths of all other Persons"_
> 
> Conservatives have a novel way of explaining why this was put into the Constitution and I don't agree with their explanation, but include a link before moving forward:
> 
> 3/5th Clause in the Constitution.  What is it and why was it put in?
> 
> I'm not going to overwhelm you any single post, but here is the bottom line:
> 
> The whites who came here originally saw themselves as a separate culture, chosen of God, to establish a New Jerusalem.  Building on those principles, America became the greatest nation in the annals of history.  If you're going to understand the race issue in America it is imperative that you understand this reality.
Click to expand...


LOL! You are here trying to explain that America was built upon a foundation on racism. You talk about Taney claiming how right he was but what you have chosen not to say is that blacks were not allowed to be citizens and property even though they were human beings. Him being a democrat in the 1800's doesn't change the fact of the racism of the republican pay in 2018.

We blacks fully understand this, whites like you seem to have the problem. Taney was not even close partially right. So then you use he constitution to continue justifying white racism. What is foundational to any understanding of the issue of race in THIS country is how this nation was built on white supremacy.  America was built on the backs of people who were oppressed by white supremacists who came over here claiming to be escaping the tyranny of the king then established an even worse system of tyranny. You don't seem to understand that. We blacks understand all the racism/white supremacy you have explained. And it is racism based on the websters definition of the word.

*Definition of racism 

1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race 

2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles 

b : a political or social system founded on racism* 

America is not the new Jerusalem. And if it would have been, it doesn't justify white supremacy. Learn this, the bible tells us that Satan is the father of lies:

*John 8:44 New International Version (NIV)

44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father’s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. *

Racism was started by whites at the founding of this nation. It was not made up by anyone black. There is no biblical basis for white supremacy. These words prove it:

*Matthew 22:34
Hearing that Jesus had silenced the Sadducees, the Pharisees got together.
35 One of them, an expert in the Law, tested him with this question:
36 “Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?”
37 Jesus replied, “‘Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.’
38 This is the first and greatest commandment.
39 And the second is like it: ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’
40 All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments.”*

That is what needs to be said.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> The whites who came here originally saw themselves as a separate culture, chosen of God, to establish a New Jerusalem.


Okay we can agree upon this but are you hoping that because you're presenting it and you're white (presumably?) that they will accept it coming from you, whereas when I made the following statement several times they didn't believe it to be true simply because I'm black?

I've stated several times that the white race believed that God himself ordained their right as the superior race and the black race to be subservient to them and their progeny FOR ALL TIME as is stated in the Texas causes for secession​


Humorme said:


> Building on those principles, America became the greatest nation in the annals of history. If you're going to understand the race issue in America it is imperative that you understand this reality.


Those principles involved the subjugation and enslavement of an entire race of people and the slaughter of another, the native Americans.

Honestly, I'm not trying to be antagonistic, but can you at least see just from these few sentences why the claim that the white race is not MORE racist than the black race is so vehemently contested?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
Click to expand...


Actually, that's just one.  Maybe spend a little less time and energy being butthurt, and a little more getting educated and being coherent.

Also, she didn't say anything racist.  She asked a perfectly valid, logical question.  The fact that you don't like it is not evidence of racism . . . at least, not on HER part.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To white boys in gym class who were actually taught that black people had tails.
> 
> 
> 
> You know this reminds me of some of my college classmates who were from Nigeria.  Some of the white guys actually would make mocking statements about them living among the zebras and such never realizing how all that they were doing was putting their own ignorance on full display for everyone to see.
Click to expand...


In order to be a racist, one must be too ignorant to realize how ignorant one actually is.

It's sort of an entry requirement.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to admit the U.S. of A. has racists origins?  It's not like it's a secret or anything.
Click to expand...


Maybe because, hundreds of years later, we're tired of STILL being beaten to death with it.

Also, like most historical things, it's not nearly that cut-and-dried and simple.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
Click to expand...


*THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*

This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:

I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.

America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:

"Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.

Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:

"_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"

Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."

I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.  

I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.  

Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.  

Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m.
> Actually, that's just one.  Maybe spend a little less time and energy being butthurt, and a little more getting educated and being coherent.
> 
> Also, she didn't say anything racist.  She asked a perfectly valid, logical question.  The fact that you don't like it is not evidence of racism . . . at least, not on HER part.
Click to expand...


Aw shut up. These are two examples of racism. And if I wanted to take the time, I could find many more. .I don't use white ethnic slurs even when I hear whites using them among themselves. But whites like you think you can ask us questions  justify why you can use the word because you have no respect for our wishes and that is racist.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to admit the U.S. of A. has racists origins?  It's not like it's a secret or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because, hundreds of years later, we're tired of STILL being beaten to death with it.
> 
> Also, like most historical things, it's not nearly that cut-and-dried and simple.
Click to expand...


Then stop beating us over the head by still doing it. And it is just that cut and dried.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Only an idiot would argue a fact


Is that why they're refusing to acknowledge the facts to avoid having to concede?


Humorme said:


> But, your problem is that racism is standard fare throughout the world. You don't have a problem with it anywhere in the world


The title of the thread indicates that *Americans *believe blacks are more racist than whites genius.  I don't know why you all keep acting like the United States has jurisdiction over the entire world.


Humorme said:


> Yesterday is gone and there is a point where the current generation does not (legally nor morally) have to pay for the alleged wrongs that happened generations ago *AND* that do not affect you.


You don't know what affects me now do you or how?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m.
> Actually, that's just one.  Maybe spend a little less time and energy being butthurt, and a little more getting educated and being coherent.
> 
> Also, she didn't say anything racist.  She asked a perfectly valid, logical question.  The fact that you don't like it is not evidence of racism . . . at least, not on HER part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw shut up. These are two examples of racism. And if I wanted to take the time, I could find many more. .I don't use white ethnic slurs even when I hear whites using them among themselves. But whites like you think you can ask us questions  justify why you can use the word because you have no respect for our wishes and that is racist.
Click to expand...


You cited ONE quote from Molly.  Maybe Ignorant Racist Math is different from Real World Math, but one is one, and two is two, and never shall they be the same.

No one gives a shit if YOU used any sort of slur.  Amazingly enough, everything in the world is not about you personally, no matter how much you want to pretend it does.

I will point out, however, that saying "whites like you" and then trying to pretend that somehow, my presumed race excludes me from being able to do something you don't want me to do is blatant racism, no matter how much you want to believe you're morally superior.

HUMANS like me can ask HUMANS like you any damned question we want, regardless of the melanin content of our skins.  If color somehow plays into the ability to have a conversation for you, that's YOUR primitive, unevolved problem, not mine.

Neither Molly nor I are "justifying" the use of any word.  Again, that interpretation of what she said - not to mention that imputation of me of all manner of positions that aren't even remotely addressed in my post - is 100% a product of YOUR ignorance and bigoted desire to see white people as "eeeeevil".  Reality bears no relation to your bullshit, and neither Molly nor I are in any way responsible to answer for what you want to believe.

Finally, it is not "racist" to not give a shit about your "wishes".  I can't speak for Molly, but my lack of interest in your DEMANDS has nothing to do with your race, and everything to do with the fact that you're an ignorant, bigoted, hate-filled piece of shit.  I firmly believe that would be the case, no matter what race you were.  Congratulations on demonstrating so brilliantly that race has nothing to do with quality, though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to admit the U.S. of A. has racists origins?  It's not like it's a secret or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because, hundreds of years later, we're tired of STILL being beaten to death with it.
> 
> Also, like most historical things, it's not nearly that cut-and-dried and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop beating us over the head by still doing it. And it is just that cut and dried.
Click to expand...


Still doing WHAT, precisely?  Not cowering in shame every time you get your panties in a twist about something and decide that it's "racist"?

Contemplate the possibility that your life sucks and people hate you NOT because of your race, but because you're a complete and utter ass napkin, with absolutely no redeeming value to society, which I am convinced would be the case no matter what color you were.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
Click to expand...


I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?

If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m.
> Actually, that's just one.  Maybe spend a little less time and energy being butthurt, and a little more getting educated and being coherent.
> 
> Also, she didn't say anything racist.  She asked a perfectly valid, logical question.  The fact that you don't like it is not evidence of racism . . . at least, not on HER part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw shut up. These are two examples of racism. And if I wanted to take the time, I could find many more. .I don't use white ethnic slurs even when I hear whites using them among themselves. But whites like you think you can ask us questions  justify why you can use the word because you have no respect for our wishes and that is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cited ONE quote from Molly.  Maybe Ignorant Racist Math is different from Real World Math, but one is one, and two is two, and never shall they be the same.
> 
> No one gives a shit if YOU used any sort of slur.  Amazingly enough, everything in the world is not about you personally, no matter how much you want to pretend it does.
> 
> I will point out, however, that saying "whites like you" and then trying to pretend that somehow, my presumed race excludes me from being able to do something you don't want me to do is blatant racism, no matter how much you want to believe you're morally superior.
> 
> HUMANS like me can ask HUMANS like you any damned question we want, regardless of the melanin content of our skins.  If color somehow plays into the ability to have a conversation for you, that's YOUR primitive, unevolved problem, not mine.
> 
> Neither Molly nor I are "justifying" the use of any word.  Again, that interpretation of what she said - not to mention that imputation of me of all manner of positions that aren't even remotely addressed in my post - is 100% a product of YOUR ignorance and bigoted desire to see white people as "eeeeevil".  Reality bears no relation to your bullshit, and neither Molly nor I are in any way responsible to answer for what you want to believe.
> 
> Finally, it is not "racist" to not give a shit about your "wishes".  I can't speak for Molly, but my lack of interest in your DEMANDS has nothing to do with your race, and everything to do with the fact that you're an ignorant, bigoted, hate-filled piece of shit.  I firmly believe that would be the case, no matter what race you were.  Congratulations on demonstrating so brilliantly that race has nothing to do with quality, though.
Click to expand...


Aw shut up. Whites like you is a comment that does not imply anything about the entire white race.

So let me go directly to your last paragraph. Until you can speak to the white racists here in the same manner you really aren't saying anything I need to hear.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to admit the U.S. of A. has racists origins?  It's not like it's a secret or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because, hundreds of years later, we're tired of STILL being beaten to death with it.
> 
> Also, like most historical things, it's not nearly that cut-and-dried and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop beating us over the head by still doing it. And it is just that cut and dried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doing WHAT, precisely?  Not cowering in shame every time you get your panties in a twist about something and decide that it's "racist"?
> 
> Contemplate the possibility that your life sucks and people hate you NOT because of your race, but because you're a complete and utter ass napkin, with absolutely no redeeming value to society, which I am convinced would be the case no matter what color you were.
Click to expand...


LOL.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

If you can't prove this, if you say that you've never said racism has ended, then maybe you just need to shut the hell up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
Click to expand...


I hate to tell you, but LOTS of people, of all different colors, built this nation, INCLUDING whites.  As much as you want to pretend that the only white people around were rich robber barons, sitting in their board rooms and sipping whiskey while grinding the faces of "people of color", reality is ALWAYS going to be far more complex than your simpleminded "I want to hate someone because my life is a shit sandwich" worldview allows for.

Got some more news for you, Chuckles:  black people aren't the only people who have suffered in human history.  They aren't even the people who have suffered WORST in human history.  And YOU didn't do ANY of the suffering, so you have zero moral high ground to claim on that account.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to be in the conversation until I stipulate, up front, to many things that, if I agreed, we'd all be wrong about.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to admit the U.S. of A. has racists origins?  It's not like it's a secret or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because, hundreds of years later, we're tired of STILL being beaten to death with it.
> 
> Also, like most historical things, it's not nearly that cut-and-dried and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop beating us over the head by still doing it. And it is just that cut and dried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doing WHAT, precisely?  Not cowering in shame every time you get your panties in a twist about something and decide that it's "racist"?
> 
> Contemplate the possibility that your life sucks and people hate you NOT because of your race, but because you're a complete and utter ass napkin, with absolutely no redeeming value to society, which I am convinced would be the case no matter what color you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> If you can't prove this, if you say that you've never said racism has ended, then maybe you just need to shut the hell up.
Click to expand...


And I'm obligated to "show" you something you refuse to see because why?  Exactly who named you Torquemada and put you in charge of the Inquisition?  If you are looking around the United States in 2018 and saying, "Nothing has improved in the last 50 years", you are too damned pig-stupid to be shown anything.  Furthermore, I am not your waitress, so I will not be taking your order.

And I will "shut the hell up" when you are man enough to MAKE me shut up, instead of just whining at me about how "oppressed" you feel because I won't send flowers to your pity party.

I repeat:  your life doesn't suck because you're black; it sucks because you're a sniveling piece of shit.  You are your own proof of that.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support discrimination based on race? Do you think that blacks have a right to judge whites and decide if something they said is a micro agression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support discrimination of any kind, but no race of people has a monopoly on doing so.
> 
> People are judged here everyday, based  on what they take personally. What I see as a "micro agression may differ from someone elses perception.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I refuse to give someone  on an anonymous message board that kind of power over me.
> 
> Face to face in real time will get a much different reaction.
Click to expand...





What are you talking about? What "power" over you?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
Click to expand...


FWIW:

You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.  

When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.

For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
Click to expand...

Total bullshit. I have never said anything racist.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Feigned affront
> vs.
> The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)


Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.

Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.

Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
Click to expand...


Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.

There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit. I have never said anything racist.
Click to expand...


Of course you never have Molly. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
Click to expand...



This is Part 4 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.  *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, and 1460 of this thread.

The white people founded this Republic and our system of jurisprudence is predicated on biblical principles established Anglo Saxon laws.  No amount of revisionist history changes that *fact*.  

*WHEN *my forefathers came to this country, they were trying to escape the tyranny of King George in order to establish a nation conceived in *Liberty*.  It is on this point that both the left and the right get things wrong and we all take a turn that leads to these incessant pissing matches.

The Declaration of Independence states:

"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are *endowed by their Creator* with certain *unalienable* Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness._"  

An *unalienable* Right is a Right that is above the law.  You are born with such Rights.  These Rights are not dependent upon the government for their existence.  There is a faction out there that disputes this because other men may have the* power* to deny you your Rights and / or supposedly vote them into oblivion. So, they say they don't exist.  But, America was founded on the foundational principle that these Rights *DO* exist.   Thomas Jefferson, the same guy who penned the Declaration of Independence wrote:

"_The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] *declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man*._"

Man may have the *power* to deny you those Rights, but he certainly lacks the *authority*.  It is on this point that both white racists and black racists are so extreme, they don't realize that they believe the same thing.

The Trumpeteers want to keep so - called "_illegal aliens_" out of the United States because they are not "_legal citizens_."  And so they conjure up all these theories about how* unalienable* Rights don't apply unless you are a_ legal citizen (sic.)  _They want to punish American employers because they hire the candidate that works best for them.  It's no different than when the blacks demanded jobs in private companies and wanted racial quotas, preferential hiring schemes, etc.  Both sides end up arguing the same, identical position - both twisting the laws to give them an advantage over others.

*Unalienable* Rights exist or they do not. Both sides fail to understand the importance of this issue and it is the* ROOT CAUSE* that most racial disputes are never resolved on these boards. 

Okay, I won't overdo this.  One concept at a time.  Then, if you read all my posts, you'll begin to see the picture reveal itself - and you've never seen it before.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned affront
> vs.
> The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.
> 
> Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
Click to expand...


This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.

Or drop that argument.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
Click to expand...


You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is Part 4 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.  *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, and 1460 of this thread.
> 
> The white people founded this Republic and our system of jurisprudence is predicated on biblical principles established Anglo Saxon laws.  No amount of revisionist history changes that *fact*.
> 
> *WHEN *my forefathers came to this country, they were trying to escape the tyranny of King George in order to establish a nation conceived in *Liberty*.  It is on this point that both the left and the right get things wrong and we all take a turn that leads to these incessant pissing matches.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence states:
> 
> "_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are *endowed by their Creator* with certain *unalienable* Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness._"
> 
> An *unalienable* Right is a Right that is above the law.  You are born with such Rights.  These Rights are not dependent upon the government for their existence.  There is a faction out there that disputes this because other men may have the* power* to deny you your Rights and / or supposedly vote them into oblivion. So, they say they don't exist.  But, America was founded on the foundational principle that these Rights *DO* exist.   Thomas Jefferson, the same guy who penned the Declaration of Independence wrote:
> 
> "_The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] *declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man*._"
> 
> Man may have the *power* to deny you those Rights, but he certainly lacks the *authority*.  It is on this point that both white racists and black racists are so extreme, they don't realize that they believe the same thing.
> 
> The Trumpeteers want to keep so - called "_illegal aliens_" out of the United States because they are not "_legal citizens_."  And so they conjure up all these theories about how* unalienable* Rights don't apply unless you are a_ legal citizen (sic.)  _They want to punish American employers because they hire the candidate that works best for them.  It's no different than when the blacks demanded jobs in private companies and wanted racial quotas, preferential hiring schemes, etc.  Both sides end up arguing the same, identical position - both twisting the laws to give them an advantage over others.
> 
> *Unalienable* Rights exist or they do not. Both sides fail to understand the importance of this issue and it is the* ROOT CAUSE* that most racial disputes are never resolved on these boards.
> 
> Okay, I won't overdo this.  One concept at a time.  Then, if you read all my posts, you'll begin to see the picture reveal itself - and you've never seen it before.
Click to expand...


We knew what the picture was long before you posed this lunacy. We've seen it before.You are a raving white racist loon.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
Click to expand...


LOL!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
Click to expand...

How was that post racist? Wtf?


IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit. I have never said anything racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you never have Molly. Yeah, that's the ticket.
Click to expand...

Truth


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned affront
> vs.
> The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.
> 
> Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.
> 
> Or drop that argument.
Click to expand...


1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.

2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that post racist? Wtf?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call people racists (as I've pointed out before.)  You just dance around the  subject and let others hint at it while you second their sentiment.  You're part of that group people call the KIan with a tan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no klan with a tan. What you define as racism is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit. I have never said anything racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you never have Molly. Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth
Click to expand...


Here's how you're racist, Molly.  You might wanna take notes for future reference.

1)  You did not immediately slap on a hair shirt and grovel for forgiveness because you were born with low melanin content in your skin.

2)  You have not shouted a single _mea culpa_ because people who lived over a century before you were born - who may or may not have been distantly related to you, but who knows? -  kept slaves who lived over a century before IM was born, and may or may not have been distantly related to HIM.

3)  In short, you have completely failed to invalidate IM2's belief that his life is garbage because some eeeeevil conspiracy of white people is personally targeting him, rather than because he's a meaningless piece of shit who hasn't earned an iota of the self-esteem he feels himself entitled to.

There.  Now you know.  Don't do it again.


----------



## MizMolly

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that's just one.  Maybe spend a little less time and energy being butthurt, and a little more getting educated and being coherent.
> 
> Also, she didn't say anything racist.  She asked a perfectly valid, logical question.  The fact that you don't like it is not evidence of racism . . . at least, not on HER part.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I did not say anything racist. This is the thought of all white people I know. I really could care less what anyone calls each other. If they deem this a term of endearment, bless their warped hearts. It was just my opinion that using the word was ironic considering blacks hate whites using it. Even if it has different meanings, why in the hell would someone want to use a word they find offensive? It was a question, not a racist statement


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly doesn't seem to understand why she's been called a racist. In her mind she's has never made a racist commemt.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .]
> *You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ae just 2..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m.
> Actually, that's just one.  Maybe spend a little less time and energy being butthurt, and a little more getting educated and being coherent.
> 
> Also, she didn't say anything racist.  She asked a perfectly valid, logical question.  The fact that you don't like it is not evidence of racism . . . at least, not on HER part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw shut up. These are two examples of racism. And if I wanted to take the time, I could find many more. .I don't use white ethnic slurs even when I hear whites using them among themselves. But whites like you think you can ask us questions  justify why you can use the word because you have no respect for our wishes and that is racist.
Click to expand...

LOL you have not shown ANY examples of me posting any form of racism.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudice, bigotry, intolerance - call it what you like.  Wrong is wrong.
> 
> The attitude that I have to agree with views such as yours in order to express an opinion may not be your definition of racism, but no matter what you'd like to call it, it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
Click to expand...

Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


While you LOL at your predicament ...

This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 and 1477

I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.  

"_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)

There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.  

In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:

"_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"

Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."

Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.

Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:

The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez

14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!

http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm

Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)

When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.

*IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.  

I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.

IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I get called racist. Nowhere have I even hinted that I am, because I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive been called the same, but Ive never implied that any race is superior to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support discrimination based on race? Do you think that blacks have a right to judge whites and decide if something they said is a micro agression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support discrimination of any kind, but no race of people has a monopoly on doing so.
> 
> People are judged here everyday, based  on what they take personally. What I see as a "micro agression may differ from someone elses perception.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I refuse to give someone  on an anonymous message board that kind of power over me.
> 
> Face to face in real time will get a much different reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? What "power" over you?
Click to expand...


Are you serious? How about the fact that some person that I don't know and could not care less about getting me upset enough for what they say to matter to me at all.


----------



## beagle9

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
Click to expand...

Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.

Dispicable stuff.

Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> 
> 
> There are tried and true methods for detecting patterns and practices employed by criminal enterprises, just as an example.  Why does all that science get tossed out of the window when the subject is racism?  IM2 rightfully pointed out previously that sans racism, everyone seems to understand the lingering residual negative impact of certain policies and procedures which were in place, yet when it comes to the topic of racism, everything that we know, that has previously been proven suddenly has no validity.
> 
> What I keep hearing is that the past has no impact on today yet somehow I don't think even if I were to provide evidence that this type of racism is still going on, although it might not be as in your face as in the past, it nonetheless still exists.  And when wounds from the past are left unhealed and people are told to move on without ever achieving a sense of justice, this is what remains, particularly when someone like the following shows up and then gets mad because we won't let his nastiness and antagonism go unaddressed
> 
> Snouter said: ↑
> What kindergarden did you drop out of you ridiculous, racist moron. IMO it is sad folks are brainwashed into thinking Blacks built anything. Embarrassing actually. Sorry Black folks! But look at your homeland. Grass huts, genital mutilation, eating dirt, etc. Reality can be mean, but truth will set you free!
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should get your nose out of those National Geographic magazines.
> 
> I don't have time to cherry pick more than a few examples so here's a link to the skylines of about 50 African cities: African cities skylines
> 
> Luanda, Angola (in Africa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHANNESBURG, South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casablanca, Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagos, Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Humorme

beagle9 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
Click to expand...


My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> 
> 
> There are tried and true methods for detecting patterns and practices employed by criminal enterprises, just as an example.  Why does all that science get tossed out of the window when the subject is racism?  IM2 rightfully pointed out previously that sans racism, everyone seems to understand the lingering residual negative impact of certain policies and procedures which were in place, yet when it comes to the topic of racism, everything that we know, that has previously been proven suddenly has no validity.
> 
> What I keep hearing is that the past has no impact on today yet somehow I don't think even if I were to provide evidence that this type of racism is still going on, although it might not be as in your face as in the past, it nonetheless still exists.  And when wounds from the past are left unhealed and people are told to move on without ever achieving a sense of justice, this is what remains, particularly when someone like the following shows up and then gets mad because we won't let his nastiness and antagonism go unaddressed
> 
> Snouter said: ↑
> What kindergarden did you drop out of you ridiculous, racist moron. IMO it is sad folks are brainwashed into thinking Blacks built anything. Embarrassing actually. Sorry Black folks! But look at your homeland. Grass huts, genital mutilation, eating dirt, etc. Reality can be mean, but truth will set you free!
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should get your nose out of those National Geographic magazines.
> 
> I don't have time to cherry pick more than a few examples so here's a link to the skylines of about 50 African cities: African cities skylines
> 
> Luanda, Angola (in Africa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHANNESBURG, South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casablanca, Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagos, Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can't figure this post out..  I see my name, but no comment of mine..  lol


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Please note the highlighted text below

Tell your story in a clear, rational way, Ms. Mastroianni of the E.E.O.C. advised. Keep timely notes about troublesome behaviors and of your efforts to communicate with management. *The largest percentage of charges the agency brings involve retaliation, when a worker puts management on notice and is fired or otherwise punished as a result*. That said, your goal isn’t to provoke the company. “You want this resolved,” Ms. Mastroianni said.

None of this will be easy, but doing nothing isn’t a great option either. “Sometimes the worst thing you can do is say, ‘Well, if I just keep my mouth shut, maybe they’ll leave me alone,’” Mr. Heller said. “*If you stay silent, it lets the company write the narrative.*” Taking action, he said, is the only way things are likely to change.​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Can't figure this post out.. I see my name, but no comment of mine.. lol


The quotes are reversed.  I used to have an Edit button but I don't know what has happened to it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> Now you are characterizing my not answering a question, (and you assuming the answer), to participating in a Klan rally.
> 
> That is insane of you.
> 
> INSANE.


So I take it you don't understand the concept of an analogy?  But what's even more interesting is you took exception to the Klan rally but not the one regarding child molestation.  Most people would consider falsely being accused of being a child molester to be the "vile" accusation of the two

As far as the Klan rally though, take away the sign and the interview with the reporter and let's say you're just there.  Maybe you're there to _protest _the Klan, maybe you're there as a witness, who would know if you didn't explain your presence but surely you could understand why someone may mistake for you being there in support of the Klan simply because of your presence at the rally, no?



Correll said:


> Such behavior casts an interesting light on your posts in this thread, assuming that various whites are committing discrimination, or claiming that you fight for the rights of whites.
> 
> TO be clear, it reveals that your ability to rationally and fairly judge whites, is zero.


My problem is not with white people at all, just with *you specifically *and people like you.  And it's not because you didn't answer my question, it's because I gave you the benefit of doubt when I asked your opinion the first time, gave you the benefit of doubt again when I tried to discuss the fact that this was the first time that particular test was used and that no one was allowed to see the test results, and then gave you the benefit of doubt a third time when I asked the question AGAIN if you thought that the only reason that the black candidates scored poorly on test was due to the alleged racial superiority of the white candidates and you still did answer nor dispute my inquiry.  It was only at that time that I then added your lack of response to the stack of other comments you have made which indicates to me that you have a supremacist attitude.  It was not one single event, comment or failure to answer a question, it's been your fairly consistent stance on this topic with no interest in viewing it from any other angle than the one you've deemed correct.  

And just in case you think it escaped my notice I did note how when I posted 3 links to current racial discrimination cases in Connecticut which all has all of the same anti-discrimination laws as well as federal laws as the New Haven Fire Fighter case you dismissed them as "just being a few cases", yet you cling to that *1* New Haven Firefighter SCOTUS cases like it's a life raft.  No matter have many racial discrimination cases I present you with, whether it's 50 EEOC cases or 3 Connecticut cases, you ALWAYS come back with only the same *1* New Haven Firefighter case.  You are definitely applying a double standard here.

And since you brought it up yeah let's talk about light, specifically false light which is a form of defamation.  There are certain things that if you say them about another person are considered defamation per se meaning that the person claiming defamation doesn't have to prove damages or how they were harmed, only that the person made the statements and that they were untrue.  Damages are then presumed.  I've noticed that you use rather nasty speech when attacking specific individuals not just on this thread but elsewhere on US Message Board.  I've also noticed how you can engage in very civil conversation when you want, it would appear.

Nothing I state to you will make you believe that I am qualified or trained or educated to do what it is I do, however casting aspersions on my character and calling my professional reputation into question ("claiming you fight for the rights of white") is where you're going astray.  Your disbelief in my abilities or integrity plays no part in the reality of who I assist, why I assist those that I do or anything else surrounding my life.

If you were half as smart as you think you are, you would have taken the hint when I've mentioned that I'm a member of the ACLU.  Does the ACLU support the rights of white people?



Correll said:


> AND one has to wonder, how wide spread your viewpoint is, among minorities or liberals.


If more people shared my viewpoint we'd all be better off, in my humble opinion, because then there would be a lot less talking and a whole lot more action being taken.


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are characterizing my not answering a question, (and you assuming the answer), to participating in a Klan rally.
> 
> That is insane of you.
> 
> INSANE.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you don't understand the concept of an analogy?  But what's even more interesting is you took exception to the Klan rally but not the one regarding child molestation.  Most people would consider falsely being accused of being a child molester to be the "vile" accusation of the two
> 
> As far as the Klan rally though, take away the sign and the interview with the reporter and let's say you're just there.  Maybe you're there to _protest _the Klan, maybe you're there as a witness, who would know if you didn't explain your presence but surely you could understand why someone may mistake for you being there in support of the Klan simply because of your presence at the rally, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such behavior casts an interesting light on your posts in this thread, assuming that various whites are committing discrimination, or claiming that you fight for the rights of whites.
> 
> TO be clear, it reveals that your ability to rationally and fairly judge whites, is zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is not with white people at all, just with *you specifically *and people like you.  And it's not because you didn't answer my question, it's because I gave you the benefit of doubt when I asked your opinion the first time, gave you the benefit of doubt again when I tried to discuss the fact that this was the first time that particular test was used and that no one was allowed to see the test results, and then gave you the benefit of doubt a third time when I asked the question AGAIN if you thought that the only reason that the black candidates scored poorly on test was due to the alleged racial superiority of the white candidates and you still did answer nor dispute my inquiry.  It was only at that time that I then added your lack of response to the stack of other comments you have made which indicates to me that you have a supremacist attitude.  It was not one single event, comment or failure to answer a question, it's been your fairly consistent stance on this topic with no interest in viewing it from any other angle than the one you've deemed correct.
> 
> And just in case you think it escaped my notice I did note how when I posted 3 links to current racial discrimination cases in Connecticut which all has all of the same anti-discrimination laws as well as federal laws as the New Haven Fire Fighter case you dismissed them as "just being a few cases", yet you cling to that *1* New Haven Firefighter SCOTUS cases like it's a life raft.  No matter have many racial discrimination cases I present you with, whether it's 50 EEOC cases or 3 Connecticut cases, you ALWAYS come back with only the same *1* New Haven Firefighter case.  You are definitely applying a double standard here.
> 
> And since you brought it up yeah let's talk about light, specifically false light which is a form of defamation.  There are certain things that if you say them about another person are considered defamation per se meaning that the person claiming defamation doesn't have to prove damages or how they were harmed, only that the person made the statements and that they were untrue.  Damages are then presumed.  I've noticed that you use rather nasty speech when attacking specific individuals not just on this thread but elsewhere on US Message Board.  I've also noticed how you can engage in very civil conversation when you want, it would appear.
> 
> Nothing I state to you will make you believe that I am qualified or trained or educated to do what it is I do, however casting aspersions on my character and calling my professional reputation into question ("claiming you fight for the rights of white") is where you're going astray.  Your disbelief in my abilities or integrity plays no part in the reality of who I assist, why I assist those that I do or anything else surrounding my life.
> 
> If you were half as smart as you think you are, you would have taken the hint when I've mentioned that I'm a member of the ACLU.  Does the ACLU support the rights of white people?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND one has to wonder, how wide spread your viewpoint is, among minorities or liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If more people shared my viewpoint we'd all be better off, in my humble opinion, because then there would be a lot less talking and a whole lot more action being taken.
Click to expand...


Absolutely true. Every single word. Now, sit back and wait for the predictable histrionics .


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
Click to expand...


I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned affront
> vs.
> The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.
> 
> Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.
> 
> Or drop that argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
Click to expand...


Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.

I am not going to move past something that continues. .

If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there is such a thing as residual effect on the future because of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "shit" that you talk, is your one sided view of what truth is, which makes it "shit". And most of the "shit" that you talk is far from truth.
> 
> Case in point:
> Why would you insist that I'm a liberal? You have no idea how I vote or who's political views I agree or disagree with. So if you label people, you may get labled as well. Thats how it is here.
> 
> There is no argument to lose here. This is a RACE RELATIONS forum, and at some point, everyone who posts here gets called a racist.....by a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> If you cannot understand the simplicity of that, then you really are a bigger tool than you appear to be.
> 
> Nothing insulting about, it's strictly an opinion and observation of how someone perceives how you reason....or fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist.
> 
> When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.
> 
> 
> 2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.
> 
> That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it. You aren't special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the trying to make it about me.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.
> 
> 
> And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
Click to expand...


Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.

In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.

To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.

To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.

Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.

That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,

Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned affront
> vs.
> The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.
> 
> Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.
> 
> Or drop that argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
Click to expand...


Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.

PRRAC -


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
Click to expand...


What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.


katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned affront
> vs.
> The following - the first image should be very familiar to some of you - what were you all saying about "that's the past"?  I'd swear I've heard some of these "slogans" as recently as the last 30 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.
> 
> Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.
> 
> Or drop that argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
Click to expand...


The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are characterizing my not answering a question, (and you assuming the answer), to participating in a Klan rally.
> 
> That is insane of you.
> 
> INSANE.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you don't understand the concept of an analogy?
Click to expand...



My answer obviously shows that I do understand what an analogy is, and that I am pointing out, not only is your analogy a terrible analogy, but reveals that you are insane.




> But what's even more interesting is you took exception to the Klan rally but not the one regarding child molestation.  Most people would consider falsely being accused of being a child molester to be the "vile" accusation of the two




It's only interesting is you invent a cause in your mind.

And ignore other possibilities, that since we are discussing race, I picked the one that had SOMETHING to do with the topic, kind of sort of.


OR ignore that it would have added nothing to the conversation to address BOTH of your insane analogies.

AND that you tend to ramble on, and that it is reasonable that someone would ignore a lot of your crap and try to focus on your actual points. (you do make points, as opposed to some of your lefty  buddies, I will give you that, you just bury them in mounds of filler)






Correll said:


> Such behavior casts an interesting light on your posts in this thread, assuming that various whites are committing discrimination, or claiming that you fight for the rights of whites.
> 
> TO be clear, it reveals that your ability to rationally and fairly judge whites, is zero.






> My problem is not with white people at all, just with *you specifically *and people like you.



BUT, I've done nothing to justify your problem, other than not agreeing with you on race and having white skin. It that is all it takes for a white person to be judged so harshly, with no actual evidence, 

then you have a problem with white people.

And your objectivity, judgement and claims to fight for the rights of whites, is revealed to be not credible.


[/QUOTE] ....It was not one single event, comment or failure to answer a question, it's been your fairly consistent stance on this topic with no interest in viewing it from any other angle than the one you've deemed correct. [/QUOTE]



Consistent how and what? Nothing that would fit the definition of racism, that's for sure.





> And just in case you think it escaped my notice I did note how when I posted 3 links to current racial discrimination cases in Connecticut which all has all of the same anti-discrimination laws as well as federal laws as the New Haven Fire Fighter case you dismissed them as "just being a few cases", yet you cling to that *1* New Haven Firefighter SCOTUS cases like it's a life raft.  No matter have many racial discrimination cases I present you with, whether it's 50 EEOC cases or 3 Connecticut cases, you ALWAYS come back with only the same *1* New Haven Firefighter case.  You are definitely applying a double standard here.




This ONE case is one that we have a lot of information on, from BOTH sides.


A link showing one side of the argument, is not nearly as useful for discussion purposes.


AND, I have repeatedly pointed out that the motives of the city, is based on national policies, thus it is relevant to the nation as a whole.


YOu have done nothing like that, with any of your links. YOu just link to a bunch of them and moved on.


PICK ONE, if you think it reveals something truly relevant, and show me what is relevant about it. 




> And since you brought it up yeah let's talk about light, specifically false light which is a form of defamation.  There are certain things that if you say them about another person are considered defamation per se meaning that the person claiming defamation doesn't have to prove damages or how they were harmed, only that the person made the statements and that they were untrue.  Damages are then presumed.  I've noticed that you use rather nasty speech when attacking specific individuals not just on this thread but elsewhere on US Message Board.  I've also noticed how you can engage in very civil conversation when you want, it would appear.




I strive to treat people with the respect they show me. 

I default to civil. 

BUt once people start calling me names, or lying to me, I adjust my treatment of them accordingly.


I do not hold to the old Republican way, of "Being above it all" and allowing liberals to lie about me, and defame me, and thus define me.


I am not a racist, and if someone calls me one, it is on.





> Nothing I state to you will make you believe that I am qualified or trained or educated to do what it is I do, however casting aspersions on my character and calling my professional reputation into question ("claiming you fight for the rights of white") is where you're going astray.  Your disbelief in my abilities or integrity plays no part in the reality of who I assist, why I assist those that I do or anything else surrounding my life.




I judge arguments based on their merits or lack there of. I will never dismiss what you say, because you do not hold a degree in the relevant field.

Likewise, if you ask me to defer to you as an Authority, and just accept an argument that I can see holes in, I will point out that that is a Logical Fallacy and then destroy your argument.


Your quickness and ease of assuming racism on a white person, on very, very, very weak grounds, THAT undermines your claim to fight for white people. 





> If you were half as smart as you think you are, you would have taken the hint when I've mentioned that I'm a member of the ACLU.  Does the ACLU support the rights of white people?




Rarely, from what I have seen.






Correll said:


> AND one has to wonder, how wide spread your viewpoint is, among minorities or liberals.


If more people shared my viewpoint we'd all be better off, in my humble opinion, because then there would be a lot less talking and a whole lot more action being taken.[/QUOTE]


I disagree. I think it would/will tear this country apart. 


White people are done being held responsible for the actions of people long dead.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  I've never said you had  to agree with me. You came in here talking about standing up to someone and got your ass handed to you. We do not have to accept your racist views, and we don't have to tolerate them. Refusing to tolerate racism is not bigotry. And blacks doing that are not extremists. There are no black extremists here.
> 
> I don't have a definition of racism, but the dictionary does.
> 
> *Definition of racism
> 
> 1 : a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2 a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> *
> So you show me where in the hell this definition says that opposing racist ideology and beliefs such as what you have presented is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.

So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.

Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.

Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
Click to expand...


What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.

This is Part 6 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, and 1488.

MOST Americans, black and white; conservative and liberal, Democrat and Republican confuse Liberty with citizenship.  Between that and racial amalgamation (inter-racial marriage / sexual relationships) it's getting difficult to differentiate between races.

The blacks are the most racist.  They claim to be greater authorities on the subject; they think they are due reparations for the past; they want the whites to stipulate to the black peoples misconceptions about history and race.  If the whites fail to adopt the black peoples take on the subject, then the whites are accused of being "_racist_."

By contrast, the whites simply are not that racist.  I understand much more about the black people and their attitude than I do the whites.  Blacks will make much ado about racism (sic) as if feeling there is something special about your race is wrong.  These are the same people who voted for Barack Obama.  They didn't vote for him because he was the better candidate for our country; they voted for him in order for our country to have its first black president.

The black people have created this atmosphere in America that if you say something that offends them, you are locked out of the discussion and out of society in general.  But, if they offend you by calling you a racist or implying you're burning crosses in their yard because you hold an opposing opinion, it's all good and acceptable.  And, if the white feels offended by their remarks, it is of no societal consequence.

When the allegation is made that whites today think like those of 200 years ago, that is preposterous nonsense.  For, if they did, the race war would be over in ninety days.  Again, most whites cannot fathom that there is a difference between Liberty and citizenship.  Their entire immigration agenda revolves around the misconception that only citizens are due *unalienable* Rights. And so, both sides base their viewpoint off the notion that the majority wins (mob rule.)

The* major* reason IM2 failed in his last argument is that in 1818, the white people would *NOT* have said it was okay for black people to become citizens.  In 1818 the *states* decided who could come and go within a state, but only whites could be citizens.  Clearly, whites in 1818 understood the difference between Liberty and citizenship.

Today, black people can be citizens (via an illegally passed Amendment), but they are obsessed with punishing the whites for the black peoples perception of history.  And so, they are conducting a subtle form of genocide against the whites, preying upon programmed emotions related to slavery... an institution NOT initiated by the the whites.  And the most telling of this, blacks are *NOT* grateful to the white race for being the ones to be the first to stop slavery.  Oddly, I have never seen where the Bible condemns slavery per se, but if it's wrong, then the black people should step up to the plate, admit their role in being the first to start it, and hold themselves accountable for participating and profiting off of selling their brethren to the slave traders as it relates to America.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is hate, and henious crimes are henious crimes no matter what color you are. Now go and get all the tragic cases of hate crimes and murder over the years be it white or black victims involved.
> 
> Those you noted above are definitely tragic and sad for sure, and most in America find such history and current events deplorable.
> 
> Dwelling on the past when the majority is moving on from it, does make the motives appear suspect when asking for money and such to be distributed to individuals that are not true to the causes of abolishing racism. Sadly they may actually take the money in order to fuel the hate and vengeful thinking of those who would use the past for evil intent and purposes, instead of truly using it as a way for all here to continue to heal by finally someday being unified, and not instead being divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.
> 
> Or drop that argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
Click to expand...


If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 and 1477
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
Click to expand...


No, we are going to end this. This is pure racism and it's time the moderators did something about it.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This section of USMB is a high definition exhibition of how the majority hasn't moved past a damn thing. And if you want us to stop asking for reparations then stop paying Native Americans reparations for things that happened in the past.
> 
> Or drop that argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
Click to expand...


You're going to have to explain that one.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
Click to expand...


What is there to explain?


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True words. And thank you...with one caveat IM2,
> 
> I am well past 60....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
Click to expand...


Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  This is an exhibition of how YOU haven't moved past a damned thing, and the majority has moved past caring about your whining and sniveling.
> 
> 2)  We don't pay reparations to Native Americans, Chuckles.  You're talking out of your ass.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
Click to expand...


It's pretty simple. We are talking about America. Not Egypt 10,000 years ago. Because Moses, an Israelite, was black. And the Israelites got reparations in the form of the promised land. You really don't understand how stupid, inaccurate and racist your argument really is.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple. We are talking about America. Not Egypt 10,000 years ago. Because Moses, an Israelite, was black. And the Israelites got reparations in the form of the promised land. You really don't understand how stupid, inaccurate and racist your argument really is.
Click to expand...


Thanks IM2, you said almost verbatim what I wss just typing.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> This is Part 6 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, and 1488.
> 
> MOST Americans, black and white; conservative and liberal, Democrat and Republican confuse Liberty with citizenship.  Between that and racial amalgamation (inter-racial marriage / sexual relationships) it's getting difficult to differentiate between races.
> 
> The blacks are the most racist.  They claim to be greater authorities on the subject; they think they are due reparations for the past; they want the whites to stipulate to the black peoples misconceptions about history and race.  If the whites fail to adopt the black peoples take on the subject, then the whites are accused of being "_racist_."
> 
> By contrast, the whites simply are not that racist.  I understand much more about the black people and their attitude than I do the whites.  Blacks will make much ado about racism (sic) as if feeling there is something special about your race is wrong.  These are the same people who voted for Barack Obama.  They didn't vote for him because he was the better candidate for our country; they voted for him in order for our country to have its first black president.
> 
> The black people have created this atmosphere in America that if you say something that offends them, you are locked out of the discussion and out of society in general.  But, if they offend you by calling you a racist or implying you're burning crosses in their yard because you hold an opposing opinion, it's all good and acceptable.  And, if the white feels offended by their remarks, it is of no societal consequence.
> 
> When the allegation is made that whites today think like those of 200 years ago, that is preposterous nonsense.  For, if they did, the race war would be over in ninety days.  Again, most whites cannot fathom that there is a difference between Liberty and citizenship.  Their entire immigration agenda revolves around the misconception that only citizens are due *unalienable* Rights. And so, both sides base their viewpoint off the notion that the majority wins (mob rule.)
> 
> The* major* reason IM2 failed in his last argument is that in 1818, the white people would *NOT* have said it was okay for black people to become citizens.  In 1818 the *states* decided who could come and go within a state, but only whites could be citizens.  Clearly, whites in 1818 understood the difference between Liberty and citizenship.
> 
> Today, black people can be citizens (via an illegally passed Amendment), but they are obsessed with punishing the whites for the black peoples perception of history.  And so, they are conducting a subtle form of genocide against the whites, preying upon programmed emotions related to slavery... an institution NOT initiated by the the whites.  And the most telling of this, blacks are *NOT* grateful to the white race for being the ones to be the first to stop slavery.  Oddly, I have never seen where the Bible condemns slavery per se, but if it's wrong, then the black people should step up to the plate, admit their role in being the first to start it, and hold themselves accountable for participating and profiting off of selling their brethren to the slave traders as it relates to America.
Click to expand...


I'm going to make an example out of you.


----------



## Paul Essien

White man kills 4 people in car crash and is about walk free in two weeks

A white boy kills 4 people then he gets probation because he supposedly suffers from "affluenza." Then he flees the county with his mom, and even after that only has to do about 2 years in jail (180 days for each of his victims to be precise) and is about to be free,

Tell me the one again about how white privilege not existing?


----------



## IM2

Whites like Humone are extremely ignorant. The stuff he has been posting is common alt right manure.

In Europe whites had a system called Feudalism. Feudalism was a slave system. Serfs were slaves.

*Serf- 
1.
 a person in a condition of servitude, required to render services to a lord, commonly attached to the lord's land and transferred with it from one owner to another. 
2.
 a slave.*

So Africa did not introduce slavery to whites.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 and 1477
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we are going to end this. THS s pure racism ad its time the moderators did something about it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, if you're offended, the moderators may end this.  You're a racist and you don't like the truth.  I'm not calling you names; I'm not advocating for any course of action; not one thing you can say against me will be indicative of racism.  You simply don't like the truth.  

I guess you missed that part wherein I disagreed with the whites.  But, the whole problem is, if *YOU *disagree with something, it must be racist and it's got to stop.  Meanwhile you make the most ludicrous statements and fail to back them up.  So, I'm going to continue to challenge your misconceptions with the truth AND point out to the whites how they are pigeonholing themselves so that we are required to agree with idiocy like yours in order be able to have *any* viewpoint on the subject.

This is Part 7 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, and 1505.

Just as a review, IM2 is accusing me of being a racist.  I told him of our history as a nation; how our forefathers saw themselves as building a New Jerusalem and so forth.  Perhaps he'd like a few links:

Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS

America, Gathering Israel to Zion, and the Book of Mormon

PBS is hardly a "_racist_" site.  While not a Mormon, they have a sentiment along those lines and I never saw them as being racist.

Is it racist to point out that the founders put it in our first Naturalization statute that only whites of good moral character could become citizens?

Politico will confirm what our first naturalization laws were:

U.S. enacts first immigration law, March 26, 1790

Is THAT racist?  Is politico.com a racist site?

Is the observation that IM2, and those like him, want to censor anything they disagree with in order to discuss the subject a racist proposition?

I'm stating what I can prove through reliable sources.  I'm not calling IM2 any names nor trying to denigrate him.  He keeps saying he's kicking my ass, but he's running off to the moderators to keep me from posting facts from bona fide sources.  For the most part I don't even bother telling you my personal view on racism - except as an issue of strategy... and then I was critical of the whites who concern themselves with Donald Trump and his entourage - of whom I think are headed for a certain legal defeat.

Just in case some people *DO* have the clout it takes to stifle an opinion, I will give you a piece of my opinion and hope that a couple of people will consider this:

*IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.  The biggest reason is, they pretend to be all upset over slavery.  Honestly, slavery was quite tame compared to the treatment of soldiers captured by the Japanese during World War II.  We've kissed, made up and now Japan, a self described racially pure nation, does business inside the United States and it's all good.  Nobody has a problem with that kind of racism.  

The reality is when slaves were brought to the United States, they were generally sold as families when possible because they were more productive that way.  Many were taught to be craftsmen and were even paid for their services - *AND* they lived better than their white counterparts that were blue collar workers. My source for this is a book entitled T_ime on the Cross - the Economics of American Negro Slavery_ by Robert Fogel and Stanley Engerman

Time on the Cross - Wikipedia

The link is worth checking out and remember that Engle and Fogerman were two mainstream professors of economics..

I'm not sourcing them as a defense of slavery, but rather to give the balance of *my own opinion context*:

Blacks make much ado over racism and use slavery as their primary pretext as justification.  Yet these are the people who, for the most part, prop up the Democrats.  IM2 doesn't like the First Amendment and there goes your freedom of Speech, the Press, and Religion.  Democrats hate, loathe, and despise the Second Amendment.  On and on I could go, but at the end of the day, the majority of black people vote *against* Liberty.  They have no use for it.  Now they want control over the United States - for a number of reasons as previously discussed.  White people have fought in the trenches and bled along with black people in establishing rights for them.  

Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism.  That is a lie and an insult.  An insult to your enemy is of no great loss.  Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable.  And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism... plain and simple.  Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion.  I've fought to protect and defend that right.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you do pay reparations to Native Americans.
> 
> I am not going to move past something that continues. .
> 
> If I were white, female and thought like you, I'd be shutting my mouth. Get the hint and take the suggestion because what you support takes you back to the kitchen while popping out babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple. We are talking about America. Not Egypt 10,000 years ago. Because Moses, an Israelite, was black. And the Israelites got reparations in the form of the promised land. You really don't understand how stupid, inaccurate and racist your argument really is.
Click to expand...


Moses was not black.  OMG.  Revisionist history.  You have got to be kidding.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, at some point the babying of any group of people by the generation's that have way since moved on must soon end. It's really embarrassing that a group of people think that they should be treated in a special way at this point in time in our history.  At some point the choices people make be it within their culture, finances, lifestyles etc have got to be made freely by those people themselves, and the consequences of their actions must be accounted for in connection to the choices they (the makers of such choices), have since made for themselves and not be blamed on anyone else. The blame game must end.
> 
> The governments handling of the history between the blacks and the whites has been flawed big time, and corrections stand to be made in it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that this is the RACE RELATIONS forum, does not justify calling some one a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a racist, should be reserved for people who state racist beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend, in her attempt to support her calling me a racist, cited that I did not answer a question, buried in a large post of hers.
> 
> 
> That was her supporting evidence for calling me a vile name.
> 
> 
> That is bullshit. And that is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist.
> 
> When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.
> 
> 
> 2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.
> 
> That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it. You aren't special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the trying to make it about me.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.
> 
> 
> And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.
> 
> In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.
> 
> To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.
> 
> To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.
> 
> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.
> 
> That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,
> 
> Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.
Click to expand...




1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.

2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too. 

3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.

4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia


5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.


OK. Let's stop right here.

OK. We are so racist. Right ? Then this should be an easy question for you to answer.

Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go there my brother. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
Click to expand...

The problem with that is all of the above can show damages. 
Blacks cannot. 
Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There are continued reparations for Native Americans currently.
> 
> PRRAC -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple. We are talking about America. Not Egypt 10,000 years ago. Because Moses, an Israelite, was black. And the Israelites got reparations in the form of the promised land. You really don't understand how stupid, inaccurate and racist your argument really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses was not black.  OMG.  Revisionist history.  You have got to be kidding.
Click to expand...


True revisionist history is that which whites have been teaching.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my brother. I've held up well for an old guy....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
Click to expand...


Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.

Your argument has no merit.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID.*
> 
> This reply is a continuation of posts 1445 and 1448:
> 
> I have established in prior posts that the founders created a Constitution that was specific to building a constitutional Republic for the benefit of themselves and their posterity (their race) as evidenced by most of the early state constitutions.
> 
> America has fought many wars to secure the Liberties of foreign nations - and all without claiming a single acre of land for themselves.  The policies of this country include giving *BILLIONS *of dollars to countries whose people wanting their own homeland.  katsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "Those are thinly veiled inferences that unless you study the past, you will not understand.
> 
> Keeping with thought, those "ideals" often translate to this "statement" in the minds of non whites:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> I would say that katsteve2012 was at least 80 percent right in that assessment.  What pisses me off about the whites is that, it is like katsteve2012 says, "_Those are thinly veiled inferences_..."  In my mind, whites don't have a clue as to their history nor their destiny.  In many cases they *DO* cherry pick which laws and which tidbits they want to post on these boards in support of their ideology - which is almost as weak as that of the black extremists.
> 
> I realize that black people don't want to hear this, but whites *DID* build this nation.  Pharaoh Khufu is credited with building the Great Pyramid in about 2551 B.C.  So, when you Google him you will find that he is credited with that feat.  Did he haul the rocks, sweat his ass off, and do the physical labor?  No.  Did he draw up the blueprints and supervise all the laborers?  So, who were the people that *DID* the physical labor?  Nobody cares and nobody bothers to record it for the most part.
> 
> Our system of laws; the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the many major decisions that took the idea and put them into an achievable form in the United States was the product of white people.
> 
> Their intention was to build a homeland for whites.  While you think on that I'm going to be thinking about the rest of the answer to katsteve2012's response that every tax paying citizen has a "right" to be here.  He'll be coming back.  He cannot afford to miss the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
Click to expand...

I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White man kills 4 people in car crash and is about walk free in two weeks
> 
> A white boy kills 4 people then he gets probation because he supposedly suffers from "affluenza." Then he flees the county with his mom, and even after that only has to do about 2 years in jail (180 days for each of his victims to be precise) and is about to be free,
> 
> Tell me the one again about how white privilege not existing?


He should be in prison charged as an adult


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> He should be in prison charged as an adult


Fk out my face.

Whites kill me with that fake sh*t. Why aren't you ever in the courtroom ? Actually people like you are in the courtroom. But you talk a good game. But when your in that courtroom out-back when you and other white supremacist are putting the heat on you. "I think we should let him he's a good kid" you bk down and go along with white supremacy.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> OK. We are so racist. Right ? Then this should be an easy question for you to answer.
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
Click to expand...


And the answer is:

Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.

Wait, I'm letting you off that easy.  Black people want to *force* themselves onto private businesses.  They *demand* that *private* employers hire them, do business with them, and even hire them on an equal basis with other races, regardless of their qualifications.

They demand that *private* property owners rent to them and lease to them.  In short, they have no respect for the concept of *private property*.

Now, before you get your boxers in a bunch and accuse me of racism, I've already faced death threats from white supremacists for repeating what *I believe*.   I don't think the whites have the *authority* to force foreigners into becoming citizens in order to get a job.  You want a laundry list?

IM2 has already threatened to go to the mods over my alleged "_racism._"  He pretty well believes in screwing the First Amendment.  And you?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> This is Part 6 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, and 1488.
> 
> MOST Americans, black and white; conservative and liberal, Democrat and Republican confuse Liberty with citizenship.  Between that and racial amalgamation (inter-racial marriage / sexual relationships) it's getting difficult to differentiate between races.
> 
> The blacks are the most racist.  They claim to be greater authorities on the subject; they think they are due reparations for the past; they want the whites to stipulate to the black peoples misconceptions about history and race.  If the whites fail to adopt the black peoples take on the subject, then the whites are accused of being "_racist_."
> 
> By contrast, the whites simply are not that racist.  I understand much more about the black people and their attitude than I do the whites.  Blacks will make much ado about racism (sic) as if feeling there is something special about your race is wrong.  These are the same people who voted for Barack Obama.  They didn't vote for him because he was the better candidate for our country; they voted for him in order for our country to have its first black president.
> 
> The black people have created this atmosphere in America that if you say something that offends them, you are locked out of the discussion and out of society in general.  But, if they offend you by calling you a racist or implying you're burning crosses in their yard because you hold an opposing opinion, it's all good and acceptable.  And, if the white feels offended by their remarks, it is of no societal consequence.
> 
> When the allegation is made that whites today think like those of 200 years ago, that is preposterous nonsense.  For, if they did, the race war would be over in ninety days.  Again, most whites cannot fathom that there is a difference between Liberty and citizenship.  Their entire immigration agenda revolves around the misconception that only citizens are due *unalienable* Rights. And so, both sides base their viewpoint off the notion that the majority wins (mob rule.)
> 
> The* major* reason IM2 failed in his last argument is that in 1818, the white people would *NOT* have said it was okay for black people to become citizens.  In 1818 the *states* decided who could come and go within a state, but only whites could be citizens.  Clearly, whites in 1818 understood the difference between Liberty and citizenship.
> 
> Today, black people can be citizens (via an illegally passed Amendment), but they are obsessed with punishing the whites for the black peoples perception of history.  And so, they are conducting a subtle form of genocide against the whites, preying upon programmed emotions related to slavery... an institution NOT initiated by the the whites.  And the most telling of this, blacks are *NOT* grateful to the white race for being the ones to be the first to stop slavery.  Oddly, I have never seen where the Bible condemns slavery per se, but if it's wrong, then the black people should step up to the plate, admit their role in being the first to start it, and hold themselves accountable for participating and profiting off of selling their brethren to the slave traders as it relates to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to make an example out of you.
Click to expand...


Are you going to use your clout to prove you can shut down the First Amendment?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple. We are talking about America. Not Egypt 10,000 years ago. Because Moses, an Israelite, was black. And the Israelites got reparations in the form of the promised land. You really don't understand how stupid, inaccurate and racist your argument really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses was not black.  OMG.  Revisionist history.  You have got to be kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True revisionist history is that which whites have been teaching.
Click to expand...


LMFAO


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 and 1477
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we are going to end this. THS s pure racism ad its time the moderators did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're offended, the moderators may end this.  You're a racist and you don't like the truth.  I'm not calling you names; I'm not advocating for any course of action; not one thing you can say against me will be indicative of racism.  You simply don't like the truth.
> 
> I guess you missed that part wherein I disagreed with the whites.  But, the whole problem is, if *YOU *disagree with something, it must be racist and it's got to stop.  Meanwhile you make the most ludicrous statements and fail to back them up.  So, I'm going to continue to challenge your misconceptions with the truth AND point out to the whites how they are pigeonholing themselves so that we are required to agree with idiocy like yours in order be able to have *any* viewpoint on the subject.
> 
> This is Part 7 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, and 1505.
> 
> Just as a review, IM2 is accusing me of being a racist.  I told him of our history as a nation; how our forefathers saw themselves as building a New Jerusalem and so forth.  Perhaps he'd like a few links:
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> America, Gathering Israel to Zion, and the Book of Mormon
> 
> PBS is hardly a "_racist_" site.  While not a Mormon, they have a sentiment along those lines and I never saw them as being racist.
> 
> Is it racist to point out that the founders put it in our first Naturalization statute that only whites of good moral character could become citizens?
> 
> Politico will confirm what our first naturalization laws were:
> 
> U.S. enacts first immigration law, March 26, 1790
> 
> Is THAT racist?  Is politico.com a racist site?
> 
> Is the observation that IM2, and those like him, want to censor anything they disagree with in order to discuss the subject a racist proposition?
> 
> I'm stating what I can prove through reliable sources.  I'm not calling IM2 any names nor trying to denigrate him.  He keeps saying he's kicking my ass, but he's running off to the moderators to keep me from posting facts from bona fide sources.  For the most part I don't even bother telling you my personal view on racism - except as an issue of strategy... and then I was critical of the whites who concern themselves with Donald Trump and his entourage - of whom I think are headed for a certain legal defeat.
> 
> Just in case some people *DO* have the clout it takes to stifle an opinion, I will give you a piece of my opinion and hope that a couple of people will consider this:
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.  The biggest reason is, they pretend to be all upset over slavery.  Honestly, slavery was quite tame compared to the treatment of soldiers captured by the Japanese during World War II.  We've kissed, made up and now Japan, a self described racially pure nation, does business inside the United States and it's all good.  Nobody has a problem with that kind of racism.
> 
> The reality is when slaves were brought to the United States, they were generally sold as families when possible because they were more productive that way.  Many were taught to be craftsmen and were even paid for their services - *AND* they lived better than their white counterparts that were blue collar workers. My source for this is a book entitled T_ime on the Cross - the Economics of American Negro Slavery_ by Robert Fogel and Stanley Engerman
> 
> Time on the Cross - Wikipedia
> 
> The link is worth checking out and remember that Engle and Fogerman were two mainstream professors of economics..
> 
> I'm not sourcing them as a defense of slavery, but rather to give the balance of *my own opinion context*:
> 
> Blacks make much ado over racism and use slavery as their primary pretext as justification.  Yet these are the people who, for the most part, prop up the Democrats.  IM2 doesn't like the First Amendment and there goes your freedom of Speech, the Press, and Religion.  Democrats hate, loathe, and despise the Second Amendment.  On and on I could go, but at the end of the day, the majority of black people vote *against* Liberty.  They have no use for it.  Now they want control over the United States - for a number of reasons as previously discussed.  White people have fought in the trenches and bled along with black people in establishing rights for them.
> 
> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism.  That is a lie and an insult.  An insult to your enemy is of no great loss.  Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable.  And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism... plain and simple.  Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion.  I've fought to protect and defend that right.
Click to expand...


No one white has experienced racism. I don't give a damn what you fought for. You are here trying to justify white supremacy. And all you have really done is show how policies were created that denied blacks from even the most basic right in this country, that is citizenship. And still now you want t deny us citizenship based upon a claim how this was a nation that was established to be for whites only. You are a racist.

I'm going to the moderators because blacks get warnings, posts deleted, banned from conversations and temporary vacations for far less than the racist shit you have been posting. So you can stop whining about the first amendment.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you referring to, someone at the WHCD - (White House Correspondence Dinner)??  Now that was an eye opener. Wow.
> 
> Dispicable stuff.
> 
> Hollywood has lost it's flipping mind in producing the kind of entertainers that it has now loosed upon society in which it is producing these days. Hollyweird has been highjacked over the years, and gone are the days of decency found in the humble products produced by the Giants like Disney and others that were once in tune with the character of decency, Christianity, ethics, morals, in which were once connected to the heartbeat of America (not anymore).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comments were directed at IM2.  He wants us to believe he is the ultimate authority on all things race related, but has to get into whizzing contests and call people names because, obviously, he has no point to make.  I'm making my point about this in a series of rants and before I'm finished, many links will be offered in support of the position.  Maybe someone can find useful info from it while IM2 presents it to all liberal forums so they investigate me for heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I am the ultimate authority on race, I do believe  I am more of an authority than you. You keep saying I have no point  make but when we look at our discussion I've destroyed your premise every time. All you are proving is there are whites in 2018 who think the same way whites did 200 years ag0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> 
> This is Part 6 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, and 1488.
> 
> MOST Americans, black and white; conservative and liberal, Democrat and Republican confuse Liberty with citizenship.  Between that and racial amalgamation (inter-racial marriage / sexual relationships) it's getting difficult to differentiate between races.
> 
> The blacks are the most racist.  They claim to be greater authorities on the subject; they think they are due reparations for the past; they want the whites to stipulate to the black peoples misconceptions about history and race.  If the whites fail to adopt the black peoples take on the subject, then the whites are accused of being "_racist_."
> 
> By contrast, the whites simply are not that racist.  I understand much more about the black people and their attitude than I do the whites.  Blacks will make much ado about racism (sic) as if feeling there is something special about your race is wrong.  These are the same people who voted for Barack Obama.  They didn't vote for him because he was the better candidate for our country; they voted for him in order for our country to have its first black president.
> 
> The black people have created this atmosphere in America that if you say something that offends them, you are locked out of the discussion and out of society in general.  But, if they offend you by calling you a racist or implying you're burning crosses in their yard because you hold an opposing opinion, it's all good and acceptable.  And, if the white feels offended by their remarks, it is of no societal consequence.
> 
> When the allegation is made that whites today think like those of 200 years ago, that is preposterous nonsense.  For, if they did, the race war would be over in ninety days.  Again, most whites cannot fathom that there is a difference between Liberty and citizenship.  Their entire immigration agenda revolves around the misconception that only citizens are due *unalienable* Rights. And so, both sides base their viewpoint off the notion that the majority wins (mob rule.)
> 
> The* major* reason IM2 failed in his last argument is that in 1818, the white people would *NOT* have said it was okay for black people to become citizens.  In 1818 the *states* decided who could come and go within a state, but only whites could be citizens.  Clearly, whites in 1818 understood the difference between Liberty and citizenship.
> 
> Today, black people can be citizens (via an illegally passed Amendment), but they are obsessed with punishing the whites for the black peoples perception of history.  And so, they are conducting a subtle form of genocide against the whites, preying upon programmed emotions related to slavery... an institution NOT initiated by the the whites.  And the most telling of this, blacks are *NOT* grateful to the white race for being the ones to be the first to stop slavery.  Oddly, I have never seen where the Bible condemns slavery per se, but if it's wrong, then the black people should step up to the plate, admit their role in being the first to start it, and hold themselves accountable for participating and profiting off of selling their brethren to the slave traders as it relates to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to use your clout to prove you can shut down the First Amendment?
Click to expand...


What clout am I suppose to have according to your imagination?


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.


African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.

But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.

But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"

So what do you want to say ?

You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.

Next

So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?

You want insult black people verbally face to face ?

Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.

That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.

Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.

You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.

And you still complain ?

The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.

White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are. 

Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.

So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460,1477 and 1516
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we are going to end this. THS s pure racism ad its time the moderators did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're offended, the moderators may end this.  You're a racist and you don't like the truth.  I'm not calling you names; I'm not advocating for any course of action; not one thing you can say against me will be indicative of racism.  You simply don't like the truth.
> 
> I guess you missed that part wherein I disagreed with the whites.  But, the whole problem is, if *YOU *disagree with something, it must be racist and it's got to stop.  Meanwhile you make the most ludicrous statements and fail to back them up.  So, I'm going to continue to challenge your misconceptions with the truth AND point out to the whites how they are pigeonholing themselves so that we are required to agree with idiocy like yours in order be able to have *any* viewpoint on the subject.
> 
> This is Part 7 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, and 1505.
> 
> Just as a review, IM2 is accusing me of being a racist.  I told him of our history as a nation; how our forefathers saw themselves as building a New Jerusalem and so forth.  Perhaps he'd like a few links:
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> America, Gathering Israel to Zion, and the Book of Mormon
> 
> PBS is hardly a "_racist_" site.  While not a Mormon, they have a sentiment along those lines and I never saw them as being racist.
> 
> Is it racist to point out that the founders put it in our first Naturalization statute that only whites of good moral character could become citizens?
> 
> Politico will confirm what our first naturalization laws were:
> 
> U.S. enacts first immigration law, March 26, 1790
> 
> Is THAT racist?  Is politico.com a racist site?
> 
> Is the observation that IM2, and those like him, want to censor anything they disagree with in order to discuss the subject a racist proposition?
> 
> I'm stating what I can prove through reliable sources.  I'm not calling IM2 any names nor trying to denigrate him.  He keeps saying he's kicking my ass, but he's running off to the moderators to keep me from posting facts from bona fide sources.  For the most part I don't even bother telling you my personal view on racism - except as an issue of strategy... and then I was critical of the whites who concern themselves with Donald Trump and his entourage - of whom I think are headed for a certain legal defeat.
> 
> Just in case some people *DO* have the clout it takes to stifle an opinion, I will give you a piece of my opinion and hope that a couple of people will consider this:
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.  The biggest reason is, they pretend to be all upset over slavery.  Honestly, slavery was quite tame compared to the treatment of soldiers captured by the Japanese during World War II.  We've kissed, made up and now Japan, a self described racially pure nation, does business inside the United States and it's all good.  Nobody has a problem with that kind of racism.
> 
> The reality is when slaves were brought to the United States, they were generally sold as families when possible because they were more productive that way.  Many were taught to be craftsmen and were even paid for their services - *AND* they lived better than their white counterparts that were blue collar workers. My source for this is a book entitled T_ime on the Cross - the Economics of American Negro Slavery_ by Robert Fogel and Stanley Engerman
> 
> Time on the Cross - Wikipedia
> 
> The link is worth checking out and remember that Engle and Fogerman were two mainstream professors of economics..
> 
> I'm not sourcing them as a defense of slavery, but rather to give the balance of *my own opinion context*:
> 
> Blacks make much ado over racism and use slavery as their primary pretext as justification.  Yet these are the people who, for the most part, prop up the Democrats.  IM2 doesn't like the First Amendment and there goes your freedom of Speech, the Press, and Religion.  Democrats hate, loathe, and despise the Second Amendment.  On and on I could go, but at the end of the day, the majority of black people vote *against* Liberty.  They have no use for it.  Now they want control over the United States - for a number of reasons as previously discussed.  White people have fought in the trenches and bled along with black people in establishing rights for them.
> 
> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism.  That is a lie and an insult.  An insult to your enemy is of no great loss.  Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable.  And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism... plain and simple.  Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion.  I've fought to protect and defend that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one white has experienced racism. I don't give a damn what you fought for. You are here trying to justify white supremacy. And all you have really done is show how policies were created that denied blacks from even the most basic right in this country, that is citizenship. And still now you want t deny us citizenship based upon a claim how this was a nation that was established to be for whites only. You are a racist.
> 
> I'm going to the moderators because blacks get warnings, posts deleted, banned from conversations and temporary vacations for far less than the racist shit you have been posting. So you can stop whining about the first amendment.
Click to expand...


This is Part 8 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, 1505 and 1516.

What I'm telling you are facts and do not necessarily reflect on my personal opinions.  You don't give a damn what I say?  Then tell us this: Why do you read and respond to what I've said?

 How about these names?  Andrew Goodman, Michael Schwerner, Viola Liuzzo?  

I told you that America was founded by whites and showed you some of the laws (including our first Naturalization Act.)  How, in your mind, does that justify white supremacy?  Telling you the truth justifies white supremacy, how exactly? 

The reality is, you came here trash talking me and when the *facts* didn't go your way, you go running off to the mods.  And, no sir, anybody with an IQ their shoe size or larger can read my posts and see they are *NOT* about white supremacy. 

America was built upon the premise that only whites could be citizens.  You're a straight up *LIAR* to insinuate that I've told you what I would like to see for the future.  But, when you make this idiotic claim that no white ever experienced racism when I can name scores that have been beaten and even killed defending you, to say you are dishonest and ungrateful are insults to those words.  I'd bet dollars against doughnuts that you have junk in your house, at this very moment, that was made in Japan or China. 

Their countries are predominantly all one people.  Why did *THEY *have a right to create nations predicated upon one people and the U.S. did not?  How did you come to single out the white race for the object of your hatred?  Unlike places like China, Japan, North Korea and Zimbabwe, while the United States did not allow foreigners to become citizens, they did allow them to come here and take part in the free market system. 

I've had no problem with black people - or anyone else coming here to take part in the free market system.  I've voiced a lot of support for people to come here and take advantage of opportunities willingly offered only to be called _"one of those open border nutjobs"_ by the white supremacists.  How in the HELL do you justify accusing me of white supremacy???

Because you got banned, you find that justification for lobbying for censorship?  You thought that what got done to you was wrong, so you want an unfair action to be taken against me?  Ask the mods what I demand.  If they ban you or give you any infraction for *ANYTHING* you say to me, I will fight for your Rights to the extent that my posts are not deleted.  The only problem I have is when people initiate a board fight get to keep up the troll post that started a problem while my posts get deleted.  IF that happens, I have a problem with everybody.  The reality is, you called me out and and now we have a list of the rants I'm doing until I make all my points... and we're almost there.

In my view, you do not deserve to be a citizen of the United States.  It has NOTHING to do with the hue of your skin.  My objection to you is your attitude toward the First Amendment.  Those who advocate treason have no place in this country.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
Click to expand...


I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.

You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
Click to expand...


This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.

1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond

2)  According to the Washington Times:

"_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"

KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry

3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM

4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9

Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...

5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.

IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.

As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how one interprets history
> There is nothing for me to "lose" here. It's an anonymous forum, frequented by a majority of  people like YOU that I am elated to NOT KNOW personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few cases, there are some here who make sense.
> 
> Your warped perception of what is "vile" versus what is not, in a setting like this   is childish and resembles the logic of a 10 year old, who failed the 5th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indisputable fact that in a forum called "Race Relations" even the most benign and  innocuous individual will at some point in time be referred to as a "Racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quick on the trigger to accuse others of "race baiting" and in turn have no moral compass regarding some of what you have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you do get called out, you throw a whiny bitch tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand that, and accept  that by visiting this forum you WILL be subject to what everyone else here experiences, you're a damn fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not unique or above anyone else who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you appear to believe that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist.
> 
> When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.
> 
> 
> 2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.
> 
> That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it. You aren't special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the trying to make it about me.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.
> 
> 
> And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.
> 
> In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.
> 
> To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.
> 
> To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.
> 
> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.
> 
> That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,
> 
> Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.
Click to expand...


Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.

What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.

And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.


There is nothing "vile" about those observations


You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.

Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.

Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.

Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison charged as an adult
> 
> 
> 
> Fk out my face.
> 
> Whites kill me with that fake sh*t. Why aren't you ever in the courtroom ? Actually people like you are in the courtroom. But you talk a good game. But when your in that courtroom out-back when you and other white supremacist are putting the heat on you. "I think we should let him he's a good kid" you bk down and go along with white supremacy.
Click to expand...

Are you deliberately being an asshole? Unless it is self defense, i have no sympathy for people who kill. What is with the white supremacy accusions?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460,1477 and 1516
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we are going to end this. THS s pure racism ad its time the moderators did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're offended, the moderators may end this.  You're a racist and you don't like the truth.  I'm not calling you names; I'm not advocating for any course of action; not one thing you can say against me will be indicative of racism.  You simply don't like the truth.
> 
> I guess you missed that part wherein I disagreed with the whites.  But, the whole problem is, if *YOU *disagree with something, it must be racist and it's got to stop.  Meanwhile you make the most ludicrous statements and fail to back them up.  So, I'm going to continue to challenge your misconceptions with the truth AND point out to the whites how they are pigeonholing themselves so that we are required to agree with idiocy like yours in order be able to have *any* viewpoint on the subject.
> 
> This is Part 7 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, and 1505.
> 
> Just as a review, IM2 is accusing me of being a racist.  I told him of our history as a nation; how our forefathers saw themselves as building a New Jerusalem and so forth.  Perhaps he'd like a few links:
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> America, Gathering Israel to Zion, and the Book of Mormon
> 
> PBS is hardly a "_racist_" site.  While not a Mormon, they have a sentiment along those lines and I never saw them as being racist.
> 
> Is it racist to point out that the founders put it in our first Naturalization statute that only whites of good moral character could become citizens?
> 
> Politico will confirm what our first naturalization laws were:
> 
> U.S. enacts first immigration law, March 26, 1790
> 
> Is THAT racist?  Is politico.com a racist site?
> 
> Is the observation that IM2, and those like him, want to censor anything they disagree with in order to discuss the subject a racist proposition?
> 
> I'm stating what I can prove through reliable sources.  I'm not calling IM2 any names nor trying to denigrate him.  He keeps saying he's kicking my ass, but he's running off to the moderators to keep me from posting facts from bona fide sources.  For the most part I don't even bother telling you my personal view on racism - except as an issue of strategy... and then I was critical of the whites who concern themselves with Donald Trump and his entourage - of whom I think are headed for a certain legal defeat.
> 
> Just in case some people *DO* have the clout it takes to stifle an opinion, I will give you a piece of my opinion and hope that a couple of people will consider this:
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.  The biggest reason is, they pretend to be all upset over slavery.  Honestly, slavery was quite tame compared to the treatment of soldiers captured by the Japanese during World War II.  We've kissed, made up and now Japan, a self described racially pure nation, does business inside the United States and it's all good.  Nobody has a problem with that kind of racism.
> 
> The reality is when slaves were brought to the United States, they were generally sold as families when possible because they were more productive that way.  Many were taught to be craftsmen and were even paid for their services - *AND* they lived better than their white counterparts that were blue collar workers. My source for this is a book entitled T_ime on the Cross - the Economics of American Negro Slavery_ by Robert Fogel and Stanley Engerman
> 
> Time on the Cross - Wikipedia
> 
> The link is worth checking out and remember that Engle and Fogerman were two mainstream professors of economics..
> 
> I'm not sourcing them as a defense of slavery, but rather to give the balance of *my own opinion context*:
> 
> Blacks make much ado over racism and use slavery as their primary pretext as justification.  Yet these are the people who, for the most part, prop up the Democrats.  IM2 doesn't like the First Amendment and there goes your freedom of Speech, the Press, and Religion.  Democrats hate, loathe, and despise the Second Amendment.  On and on I could go, but at the end of the day, the majority of black people vote *against* Liberty.  They have no use for it.  Now they want control over the United States - for a number of reasons as previously discussed.  White people have fought in the trenches and bled along with black people in establishing rights for them.
> 
> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism.  That is a lie and an insult.  An insult to your enemy is of no great loss.  Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable.  And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism... plain and simple.  Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion.  I've fought to protect and defend that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one white has experienced racism. I don't give a damn what you fought for. You are here trying to justify white supremacy. And all you have really done is show how policies were created that denied blacks from even the most basic right in this country, that is citizenship. And still now you want t deny us citizenship based upon a claim how this was a nation that was established to be for whites only. You are a racist.
> 
> I'm going to the moderators because blacks get warnings, posts deleted, banned from conversations and temporary vacations for far less than the racist shit you have been posting. So you can stop whining about the first amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 8 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, 1505 and 1516.
> 
> What I'm telling you are facts and do not necessarily reflect on my personal opinions.  You don't give a damn what I say?  Then tell us this: Why do you read and respond to what I've said?
> 
> How about these names?  Andrew Goodman, Michael Schwerner, Viola Liuzzo?
> 
> I told you that America was founded by whites and showed you some of the laws (including our first Naturalization Act.)  How, in your mind, does that justify white supremacy?  Telling you the truth justifies white supremacy, how exactly?
> 
> The reality is, you came here trash talking me and when the *facts* didn't go your way, you go running off to the mods.  And, no sir, anybody with an IQ their shoe size or larger can read my posts and see they are *NOT* about white supremacy.
> 
> America was built upon the premise that only whites could be citizens.  You're a straight up *LIAR* to insinuate that I've told you what I would like to see for the future.  But, when you make this idiotic claim that no white ever experienced racism when I can name scores that have been beaten and even killed defending you, to say you are dishonest and ungrateful are insults to those words.  I'd bet dollars against doughnuts that you have junk in your house, at this very moment, that was made in Japan or China.
> 
> Their countries are predominantly all one people.  Why did *THEY *have a right to create nations predicated upon one people and the U.S. did not?  How did you come to single out the white race for the object of your hatred?  Unlike places like China, Japan, North Korea and Zimbabwe, while the United States did not allow foreigners to become citizens, they did allow them to come here and take part in the free market system.
> 
> I've had no problem with black people - or anyone else coming here to take part in the free market system.  I've voiced a lot of support for people to come here and take advantage of opportunities willingly offered only to be called _"one of those open border nutjobs"_ by the white supremacists.  How in the HELL do you justify accusing me of white supremacy???
> 
> Because you got banned, you find that justification for lobbying for censorship?  You thought that what got done to you was wrong, so you want an unfair action to be taken against me?  Ask the mods what I demand.  If they ban you or give you any infraction for *ANYTHING* you say to me, I will fight for your Rights to the extent that my posts are not deleted.  The only problem I have is when people initiate a board fight get to keep up the troll post that started a problem while my posts get deleted.  IF that happens, I have a problem with everybody.  The reality is, you called me out and and now we have a list of the rants I'm doing until I make all my points... and we're almost there.
> 
> In my view, you do not deserve to be a citizen of the United States.  It has NOTHING to do with the hue of your skin.  My objection to you is your attitude toward the First Amendment.  Those who advocate treason have no place in this country.
Click to expand...


You haven't the first clue of what I think about the first amendment.

America was built upon a racist premise. And no one white has experienced racism.

You mention Japan and China, but those nations did not establish themselves as only made for one race. Whites had white countries. All of Europe was white. So can the lies because you are not about the first amendment. You are for trying to force white supremacy into a conversation. You have called me a racist and have yet to produce any racist comment from me. So you are trying to shut down the first amendment rights, not vice versa. And you are getting reported because the moderators have done blacks, not just me, for less than what you have done, per their own rules..

.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
Click to expand...

How many ordinary hard working whites have the ability to deny you anything? You resort to violence if confronted face to face with whites who call you names, yet you call names here on these boards. Many of the horrible things you listed above were not committed in your lifetime.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
Click to expand...


Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
Click to expand...

Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond


Can you show me examples of black people as a group raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying and segregating whites and getting off ?


Humorme said:


> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry


When you are talking about black racism. All your talking about is name calling.

Saturday Night Live is run by NBC. The chairman of NBC is a white guy called Rob Greenblatt







In fact. As of 2017 six companies produce 95% of what Americans read, watch and listen to:

Viacom
CBS Corporation
News Corp
Time Warner
General Electric
Disney
This guy Summer Redstone owns the first two.






Rupert Murdoch






Jeffery Bewes






Jeffery Immelt






Rob Iger






In that order – white men all.

So understand. Jamie Foxx was allowed to say that. The white supremacist could slap him down and make sure that he never works in Hollywood or TV again if they wanted. The white supremacists know that name-calling is pretty ineffective

Racism on the part of black folks even the most vicious is pretty impotent. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And Jamie Foxx can't do any of that to whites. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly


Humorme said:


> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM


MLK's right hand man ? Fk me. How old's is he ? Must be close to eighty or older if he was MLK's right hand man. But that don't impress me

What's to debate ?

I’ve come to realize that debating is just another derailing tactic.  So when in day to day life, when I If come across a white person who wants to argue then I’ve reached the end of the convo. Social justice is not a cult. It’s not my job to convert people.  You have to choose to either be a decent human being or to support the racist colonialist system that is America.


Humorme said:


> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9


Racism has little to do with hate. Racism is a system.


Humorme said:


> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.


How you could believe that in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.


Humorme said:


> No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*.


Colin Kapernick ?






A black person talking or acting out of turn has always been a white-hot target for mainstream America, who’d prefer blacks to be silent servants of the white ego. It’s ironic that taking the knee was the most respectful way of protesting that Kaepernick could think of and it’s still getting him shat on, first by the NFL, and then by the usual suspects (including the Trumpenproletariat). The NFL are reacting only because Trump threw a few shots their way and they’d lose face by doing nothing about it.

Tim Tebow was taking the knee long before Kaepernick, but Tebow did it in service of white Christianity, so it wasn’t deemed offensive to the usual suspects. But as long as black people are singing and dancing and doing other things for the amusement of the dominant culture things are just hunky dory.


Humorme said:


> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.


When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraces a president and is often tweeting glowingly about DT that says something significant about Trump.






It's significant that white supremacists were so excited about president. It's significant that they were excited about his top adviser. It is significant that they were excited about his national security adviser.

It is significant because Trump done something to win all that approval.

When white supremacists were like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.

Now how can that be the case if as you say


Humorme said:


> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many ordinary hard working whites have the ability to deny you anything? You resort to violence if confronted face to face with whites who call you names, yet you call names here on these boards. Many of the horrible things you listed above were not committed in your lifetime.
Click to expand...


Not exactly. This happened just a few years ago.

*In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire*






Isaac Wilson, 23, is charged with a crime that has left a 54-year-old man recovering from severe burns to his hands and lower body.

Wilson is accused of attacking Sterling Law at Law’s Council Grove home on Orchard Street last month.

Officials say Law was sitting inside when Wilson came in, drenched him in rubbing alcohol and ignited him with a cigarette lighter.

Wilson is charged with Aggravated Battery and Aggravated Burglary in connection with the incident.

"With Mr. Law, the allegations are that essentially there was alcohol placed on Mr. Law and Mr. Law was lit on fire. That lead to the Aggravated Battery charge in that case. The Aggravated Burglary is that Mr. Wilson entered into the residence with the intent to commit a felony, the Aggravated Battery," said Morris County Attorney Laura Allen.

More.

A spokesman for the United States Attorney's Office for the District of Kansas told WIBW Friday that the case is still being reviewed at the federal level to determine whether or not it is a hate crime. Wilson is white and Sterling Law is black.

Notice  the excuses made to deny that race had anything to do with this.

But when 13 News first broke the story, Law's brother said that Sterling is an easy target not because he's black, but because of his mental illness.

Council Grove is primarily white, but Sterling's friends say the crime wasn't racially motivated, instead, they say the suspect was taking advantage of Sterling's mental disability.

In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire

Or maybe 2011 was just too far in the ancient past for you so how about this one

*Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man*






A sword-wielding racist who traveled to New York City and allegedly killed a homeless black man was charged Monday with state terrorism charges - a rarity - in a crime that prosecutors decried as an assault on personal and racial freedom.

The Manhattan district attorney's office took the dramatic step of filing first- and second-degree murder as an act of terrorism charges against James Jackson, 28. Terrorism charges are typically filed at the federal level and are reserved for suspects who planned mass attacks, anti-abortion killings, or eco-terrorism. Among the most famous domestic terror cases are the Unabomber attacks, the Oklahoma City bombing, and the Charleston church shooting.

Jackson was originally charged with run-of-the-mill murder charges but prosecutors on Monday upgraded the ante to terrorism. He is depicted in an indictment as an assassin who traveled from his Baltimore home for one simple reason: the scouting and killing of a black person on the streets of New York.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...cted-terrorist-nyc-murder-black-man/99705466/

Maybe 2017 is just way to far in the past too.

And these were ordinary hardworking whites. Just like the ordinary hard working whites who fill these threads full of racism.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
Click to expand...


That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.


MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you but Whites did not build this nation. This system was the product of whites excluding everyone else from the decision making process. You made claims about Americans fighting wars without claiming a single bit of land for themselves. Are you insane?
> 
> If whites wanted a homeland for whites they should have stayed where it was all white. Because this country was not going to be all white when at last 500 non white nations were already here. Sane whites understand their history. That is why you post his crap anonymously in a race and racism section in a small internet forum because you know good and well that you are posting a bunch of extremist crap. You don't dare take this any non white forum. That's why I say you are a coward. I'm here with a few blacks in a mostly white forum opposing the racism of the likes of you with fact. You post your drivel only here where whites who are as dumb and racist as you will cosign and make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
Click to expand...


MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.

This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.

In addressing you, IM2 said:

"_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_

IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.

1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof

2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.

In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place

3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry

4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board

5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.

The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.  

6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:

When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.

Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.  

I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:

Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion

Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
Click to expand...


You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show me examples of black people as a group raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying and segregating whites and getting off ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are talking about black racism. All your talking about is name calling.
> 
> Saturday Night Live is run by NBC. The chairman of NBC is a white guy called Rob Greenblatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact. As of 2017 six companies produce 95% of what Americans read, watch and listen to:
> 
> Viacom
> CBS Corporation
> News Corp
> Time Warner
> General Electric
> Disney
> This guy Summer Redstone owns the first two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Bewes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Immelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Iger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that order – white men all.
> 
> So understand. Jamie Foxx was allowed to say that. The white supremacist could slap him down and make sure that he never works in Hollywood or TV again if they wanted. The white supremacists know that name-calling is pretty ineffective
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks even the most vicious is pretty impotent. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And Jamie Foxx can't do any of that to whites. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MLK's right hand man ? Fk me. How old's is he ? Must be close to eighty or older if he was MLK's right hand man. But that don't impress me
> 
> What's to debate ?
> 
> I’ve come to realize that debating is just another derailing tactic.  So when in day to day life, when I If come across a white person who wants to argue then I’ve reached the end of the convo. Social justice is not a cult. It’s not my job to convert people.  You have to choose to either be a decent human being or to support the racist colonialist system that is America.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism has little to do with hate. Racism is a system.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you could believe that in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colin Kapernick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black person talking or acting out of turn has always been a white-hot target for mainstream America, who’d prefer blacks to be silent servants of the white ego. It’s ironic that taking the knee was the most respectful way of protesting that Kaepernick could think of and it’s still getting him shat on, first by the NFL, and then by the usual suspects (including the Trumpenproletariat). The NFL are reacting only because Trump threw a few shots their way and they’d lose face by doing nothing about it.
> 
> Tim Tebow was taking the knee long before Kaepernick, but Tebow did it in service of white Christianity, so it wasn’t deemed offensive to the usual suspects. But as long as black people are singing and dancing and doing other things for the amusement of the dominant culture things are just hunky dory.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraces a president and is often tweeting glowingly about DT that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists were so excited about president. It's significant that they were excited about his top adviser. It is significant that they were excited about his national security adviser.
> 
> It is significant because Trump done something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists were like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> Now how can that be the case if as you say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I've had my rant and not interested in your post.  It's a waste of time.  most of what you complain about has been asked and answered.  

But a couple of points:

Did you realize that the whites, like David Duke, do not consider Jews to be white?

You do realize, don't you that most, if not all, the pictures you posted of rich people are Jews.  How much more in common do you have with David Duke? 

The extremists they have put into the spotlight do not have any idea of what is in the whites best interest.  They are their own worst enemy.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
Click to expand...


You should invest some time erasing the racism within your own race.  People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many ordinary hard working whites have the ability to deny you anything? You resort to violence if confronted face to face with whites who call you names, yet you call names here on these boards. Many of the horrible things you listed above were not committed in your lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. This happened just a few years ago.
> 
> *In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Wilson, 23, is charged with a crime that has left a 54-year-old man recovering from severe burns to his hands and lower body.
> 
> Wilson is accused of attacking Sterling Law at Law’s Council Grove home on Orchard Street last month.
> 
> Officials say Law was sitting inside when Wilson came in, drenched him in rubbing alcohol and ignited him with a cigarette lighter.
> 
> Wilson is charged with Aggravated Battery and Aggravated Burglary in connection with the incident.
> 
> "With Mr. Law, the allegations are that essentially there was alcohol placed on Mr. Law and Mr. Law was lit on fire. That lead to the Aggravated Battery charge in that case. The Aggravated Burglary is that Mr. Wilson entered into the residence with the intent to commit a felony, the Aggravated Battery," said Morris County Attorney Laura Allen.
> 
> More.
> 
> A spokesman for the United States Attorney's Office for the District of Kansas told WIBW Friday that the case is still being reviewed at the federal level to determine whether or not it is a hate crime. Wilson is white and Sterling Law is black.
> 
> Notice  the excuses made to deny that race had anything to do with this.
> 
> But when 13 News first broke the story, Law's brother said that Sterling is an easy target not because he's black, but because of his mental illness.
> 
> Council Grove is primarily white, but Sterling's friends say the crime wasn't racially motivated, instead, they say the suspect was taking advantage of Sterling's mental disability.
> 
> In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire
> 
> Or maybe 2011 was just too far in the ancient past for you so how about this one
> 
> *Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sword-wielding racist who traveled to New York City and allegedly killed a homeless black man was charged Monday with state terrorism charges - a rarity - in a crime that prosecutors decried as an assault on personal and racial freedom.
> 
> The Manhattan district attorney's office took the dramatic step of filing first- and second-degree murder as an act of terrorism charges against James Jackson, 28. Terrorism charges are typically filed at the federal level and are reserved for suspects who planned mass attacks, anti-abortion killings, or eco-terrorism. Among the most famous domestic terror cases are the Unabomber attacks, the Oklahoma City bombing, and the Charleston church shooting.
> 
> Jackson was originally charged with run-of-the-mill murder charges but prosecutors on Monday upgraded the ante to terrorism. He is depicted in an indictment as an assassin who traveled from his Baltimore home for one simple reason: the scouting and killing of a black person on the streets of New York.
> 
> Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man
> 
> Maybe 2017 is just way to far in the past too.
> 
> And these were ordinary hardworking whites. Just like the ordinary hard working whites who fill these threads full of racism.
Click to expand...


A black man set Richard Barrett, a white lawyer (racist wannabe) on fire and killing him.  Your point?


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show me examples of black people as a group raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying and segregating whites and getting off ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are talking about black racism. All your talking about is name calling.
> 
> Saturday Night Live is run by NBC. The chairman of NBC is a white guy called Rob Greenblatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact. As of 2017 six companies produce 95% of what Americans read, watch and listen to:
> 
> Viacom
> CBS Corporation
> News Corp
> Time Warner
> General Electric
> Disney
> This guy Summer Redstone owns the first two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Bewes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Immelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Iger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that order – white men all.
> 
> So understand. Jamie Foxx was allowed to say that. The white supremacist could slap him down and make sure that he never works in Hollywood or TV again if they wanted. The white supremacists know that name-calling is pretty ineffective
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks even the most vicious is pretty impotent. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And Jamie Foxx can't do any of that to whites. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MLK's right hand man ? Fk me. How old's is he ? Must be close to eighty or older if he was MLK's right hand man. But that don't impress me
> 
> What's to debate ?
> 
> I’ve come to realize that debating is just another derailing tactic.  So when in day to day life, when I If come across a white person who wants to argue then I’ve reached the end of the convo. Social justice is not a cult. It’s not my job to convert people.  You have to choose to either be a decent human being or to support the racist colonialist system that is America.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism has little to do with hate. Racism is a system.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you could believe that in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colin Kapernick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black person talking or acting out of turn has always been a white-hot target for mainstream America, who’d prefer blacks to be silent servants of the white ego. It’s ironic that taking the knee was the most respectful way of protesting that Kaepernick could think of and it’s still getting him shat on, first by the NFL, and then by the usual suspects (including the Trumpenproletariat). The NFL are reacting only because Trump threw a few shots their way and they’d lose face by doing nothing about it.
> 
> Tim Tebow was taking the knee long before Kaepernick, but Tebow did it in service of white Christianity, so it wasn’t deemed offensive to the usual suspects. But as long as black people are singing and dancing and doing other things for the amusement of the dominant culture things are just hunky dory.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraces a president and is often tweeting glowingly about DT that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists were so excited about president. It's significant that they were excited about his top adviser. It is significant that they were excited about his national security adviser.
> 
> It is significant because Trump done something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists were like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> Now how can that be the case if as you say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my rant and not interested in your post.  It's a waste of time.  most of what you complain about has been asked and answered.
> 
> But a couple of points:
> 
> Did you realize that the whites, like David Duke, do not consider Jews to be white?
> 
> You do realize, don't you that most, if not all, the pictures you posted of rich people are Jews.  How much more in common do you have with David Duke?
> 
> The extremists they have put into the spotlight do not have any idea of what is in the whites best interest.  They are their own worst enemy.
Click to expand...

Jews are white


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
Click to expand...


Humone there is a difference between racism and the normal tough things everyone faces. All these posts only reveal that you are a racist. You see, you made the claim that America was made to be a white nation. You made your claim by using china and japan as examples of countries that have one race to justify your racist views of how America is for whites. Yet there was an entire continent of whites called Europe and when that was shown to you then you turn to victim which is the hallmark of the fake white grievance industry.

The problem with all your ranting is that you said nothing we blacks don't know. .What you need to understand idiot is that others were here so this could not be a whites only country no matter what the fuck your forefathers believed and no matter what kind of puritan delusions you present as an argument.   Would you like to argue justification for burning women at the stake too? After all this was New Jerusalem. The fact is that unjust laws do not count. And his nation was built on unjust laws that whites created for their own benefit.

*What really needs to be said.*

*Racism is so insidious, even black people underestimate it*

There is a tendency to respond to racialized tragedies with a sudden effort at self-reflection – an attempt to quantify our collective attitudes on race for clues as to why, yet again, we must somehow make sense of the senseless killing of a black teenager. Of the numerous recent polls that measure American perceptions of race, nearly all arrive at the same conclusion: overwhelmingly, white Americans not only believe that race is far less a factor than reported in incidents of police violence against young African-American men but that, in essence, black people are pretty much making this whole racism thing up.

And yet quantitative studies tell a vastly different story. Researchers consistently find that people of color are more likely to be stopped and frisked; that white Americans are more likely to use illegal drugs, but black Americans are more likely to be jailed for drug use; that black men are sentenced to longer prison terms than their white peers for the same crimes and, even more incredibly, that the more stereotypically “black looking” a defendant is, the more likely he is to be sentenced to death. White Americans support harsh criminal penalties not despite but _because_ they believe black offenders will be disproportionately affected.

Then there are the consistent and, in some cases, admitted, political dog whistles to race in immigration debates, and racism against Hispanics that serves as a barrier to assimilation. Perhaps most alarmingly, anti-black and anti-Hispanic sentiments have increased in recent years.

That racism is so rampant might seem unfathomable to most white Americans, but the evidence is undeniable. The devastating consequences of racial bias are frequently underestimated even by white people who consider themselves allies – and often in the face of irrefutable proof. For many white Americans, exemption from systemic racism renders it invisible, and the sheer enormity of America’s “race problem” further stretches the boundaries of white imaginations. But racism is not just far more common than white Americans think, it is so pervasive – so unimaginably insidious – that people of color themselves are often unsuspecting victims.

More.

A spate of recent cases that have made national news offer a few telling examples. There was the African-American woman who, frustrated by the lack of success in her job hunt, decided to disguise her virtual self as a white woman, only to have offers begin pouring in. Similarly, job seeker José Zamora’s résumé failed to garner a single response until he anglicized his name to Joe, after which the callbacks began. Preeti Singh, an Indian writer living in the US, says that after three months of radio silence from literary agents, she decided to make a single change to her query letter, altering her name Pat Smith. Several of the agents who had not even bothered to reply suddenly wrote expressing interest in Pat’s novel.

And in a segment last year from This American Life, a New York City housing discrimination “tester” – a young African-American woman who poses as a potential renter to uncover racial bias – described a super who seemed genuinely apologetic when he told her his building had no vacancies. She later discovered he’d shown a one-bedroom to a white tester later the same day. Prior to that incident, she’d considered herself someone who could capably detect racial prejudice, but in this case, she’d failed to sense it. “Does that mean I’m misjudging other people?” she wondered. The experience forced her to reassess every interracial interaction in her life.

Racism is so insidious, even black people underestimate it | Kali Holloway


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. You made an argument that your friend was justified in calling me a vile insult for no reason.
> 
> 
> You lost that argument. You lose.
> 
> 
> That this is an anonymous forum, doesn't change that. That it won't change your life, doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> Nothing about my statement implies real significant harm to you.
> 
> 
> Yet, you took a stupid stance, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> In our society, "racist" is a very serious insult.  Careers, lives are ruined by being labeled as such, whether the accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> To deny that it is a vile insult, is absurd.
> 
> 
> Only because assholes like to call people names. Nothing I have said in this thread justifies calling me such a name, and I have demonstrated that, by challenging your friend to back it up, and her utter failure to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quick to call people on race baiting. It is a real problem in our society, and assholes who do it, need to be called on their shit.
> 
> 
> My morals are fine.
> 
> 
> ANd that's just an ass trying to minimizing my proper response to asses being asses.
> 
> 
> Your lie is rejected.
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the world if full of lefty race baiting assholes, and I enjoy that on this site I get to call them on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand on their own merits or don't. That you feel a need to attack me personally, shows that my arguments are such that you cannot refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing I have said supports that stupid claim.
> 
> 
> Said the man that thinks that not answering a question is reason to call someone racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist.
> 
> When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.
> 
> 
> 2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.
> 
> That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it. You aren't special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the trying to make it about me.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.
> 
> 
> And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.
> 
> In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.
> 
> To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.
> 
> To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.
> 
> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.
> 
> That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,
> 
> Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.
> 
> What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.
> 
> And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "vile" about those observations
> 
> 
> You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.
> 
> Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.
> 
> Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.
> 
> Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?
Click to expand...



Corrected post.


1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.

2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.

3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.

4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia


5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many ordinary hard working whites have the ability to deny you anything? You resort to violence if confronted face to face with whites who call you names, yet you call names here on these boards. Many of the horrible things you listed above were not committed in your lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. This happened just a few years ago.
> 
> *In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Wilson, 23, is charged with a crime that has left a 54-year-old man recovering from severe burns to his hands and lower body.
> 
> Wilson is accused of attacking Sterling Law at Law’s Council Grove home on Orchard Street last month.
> 
> Officials say Law was sitting inside when Wilson came in, drenched him in rubbing alcohol and ignited him with a cigarette lighter.
> 
> Wilson is charged with Aggravated Battery and Aggravated Burglary in connection with the incident.
> 
> "With Mr. Law, the allegations are that essentially there was alcohol placed on Mr. Law and Mr. Law was lit on fire. That lead to the Aggravated Battery charge in that case. The Aggravated Burglary is that Mr. Wilson entered into the residence with the intent to commit a felony, the Aggravated Battery," said Morris County Attorney Laura Allen.
> 
> More.
> 
> A spokesman for the United States Attorney's Office for the District of Kansas told WIBW Friday that the case is still being reviewed at the federal level to determine whether or not it is a hate crime. Wilson is white and Sterling Law is black.
> 
> Notice  the excuses made to deny that race had anything to do with this.
> 
> But when 13 News first broke the story, Law's brother said that Sterling is an easy target not because he's black, but because of his mental illness.
> 
> Council Grove is primarily white, but Sterling's friends say the crime wasn't racially motivated, instead, they say the suspect was taking advantage of Sterling's mental disability.
> 
> In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire
> 
> Or maybe 2011 was just too far in the ancient past for you so how about this one
> 
> *Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sword-wielding racist who traveled to New York City and allegedly killed a homeless black man was charged Monday with state terrorism charges - a rarity - in a crime that prosecutors decried as an assault on personal and racial freedom.
> 
> The Manhattan district attorney's office took the dramatic step of filing first- and second-degree murder as an act of terrorism charges against James Jackson, 28. Terrorism charges are typically filed at the federal level and are reserved for suspects who planned mass attacks, anti-abortion killings, or eco-terrorism. Among the most famous domestic terror cases are the Unabomber attacks, the Oklahoma City bombing, and the Charleston church shooting.
> 
> Jackson was originally charged with run-of-the-mill murder charges but prosecutors on Monday upgraded the ante to terrorism. He is depicted in an indictment as an assassin who traveled from his Baltimore home for one simple reason: the scouting and killing of a black person on the streets of New York.
> 
> Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man
> 
> Maybe 2017 is just way to far in the past too.
> 
> And these were ordinary hardworking whites. Just like the ordinary hard working whites who fill these threads full of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man set Richard Barrett, a white lawyer (racist wannabe) on fire and killing him.  Your point?
Click to expand...


A white racist being burned to death by a black person is now the same as a black man who was doing nothing who got sat on fire.  This is the lunacy we face today.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show me examples of black people as a group raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying and segregating whites and getting off ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are talking about black racism. All your talking about is name calling.
> 
> Saturday Night Live is run by NBC. The chairman of NBC is a white guy called Rob Greenblatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact. As of 2017 six companies produce 95% of what Americans read, watch and listen to:
> 
> Viacom
> CBS Corporation
> News Corp
> Time Warner
> General Electric
> Disney
> This guy Summer Redstone owns the first two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Bewes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Immelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Iger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that order – white men all.
> 
> So understand. Jamie Foxx was allowed to say that. The white supremacist could slap him down and make sure that he never works in Hollywood or TV again if they wanted. The white supremacists know that name-calling is pretty ineffective
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks even the most vicious is pretty impotent. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And Jamie Foxx can't do any of that to whites. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MLK's right hand man ? Fk me. How old's is he ? Must be close to eighty or older if he was MLK's right hand man. But that don't impress me
> 
> What's to debate ?
> 
> I’ve come to realize that debating is just another derailing tactic.  So when in day to day life, when I If come across a white person who wants to argue then I’ve reached the end of the convo. Social justice is not a cult. It’s not my job to convert people.  You have to choose to either be a decent human being or to support the racist colonialist system that is America.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism has little to do with hate. Racism is a system.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you could believe that in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colin Kapernick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black person talking or acting out of turn has always been a white-hot target for mainstream America, who’d prefer blacks to be silent servants of the white ego. It’s ironic that taking the knee was the most respectful way of protesting that Kaepernick could think of and it’s still getting him shat on, first by the NFL, and then by the usual suspects (including the Trumpenproletariat). The NFL are reacting only because Trump threw a few shots their way and they’d lose face by doing nothing about it.
> 
> Tim Tebow was taking the knee long before Kaepernick, but Tebow did it in service of white Christianity, so it wasn’t deemed offensive to the usual suspects. But as long as black people are singing and dancing and doing other things for the amusement of the dominant culture things are just hunky dory.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraces a president and is often tweeting glowingly about DT that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists were so excited about president. It's significant that they were excited about his top adviser. It is significant that they were excited about his national security adviser.
> 
> It is significant because Trump done something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists were like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> Now how can that be the case if as you say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my rant and not interested in your post.  It's a waste of time.  most of what you complain about has been asked and answered.
> 
> But a couple of points:
> 
> Did you realize that the whites, like David Duke, do not consider Jews to be white?
> 
> You do realize, don't you that most, if not all, the pictures you posted of rich people are Jews.  How much more in common do you have with David Duke?
> 
> The extremists they have put into the spotlight do not have any idea of what is in the whites best interest.  They are their own worst enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are white
Click to expand...


Tell that to David Duke.  He and other white groups disagree.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humone there is a difference between racism and the normal tough things everyone faces. All these posts only reveal that you are a racist. You see, you made the claim that America was made to be a white nation. You made your claim by using china and japan as examples of countries that have one race to justify your racist views of how America is for whites. Yet there was an entire continent of whites called Europe and when that as shown to you then you turn t victim which is the hallmark of the fake white grievance industry.
> 
> The problem with all your ranting is that you said nothing we blacks don't know. .What you need to understand idiot is that others were here so this could not be a whites only country no matter what the fuck your forefathers believed and no matter what kind of puritan delusions you present as an argument.   Would you like to argue justification for burning women at the stake too. After all this was New Jerusalem. The fact is that unjust laws do not count. And his nation was built on unjust laws that whites created for their own benefit.
> 
> *What really needs to be said.*
> 
> *Racism is so insidious, even black people underestimate it*
> 
> There is a tendency to respond to racialized tragedies with a sudden effort at self-reflection – an attempt to quantify our collective attitudes on race for clues as to why, yet again, we must somehow make sense of the senseless killing of a black teenager. Of the numerous recent polls that measure American perceptions of race, nearly all arrive at the same conclusion: overwhelmingly, white Americans not only believe that race is far less a factor than reported in incidents of police violence against young African-American men but that, in essence, black people are pretty much making this whole racism thing up.
> 
> And yet quantitative studies tell a vastly different story. Researchers consistently find that people of color are more likely to be stopped and frisked; that white Americans are more likely to use illegal drugs, but black Americans are more likely to be jailed for drug use; that black men are sentenced to longer prison terms than their white peers for the same crimes and, even more incredibly, that the more stereotypically “black looking” a defendant is, the more likely he is to be sentenced to death. White Americans support harsh criminal penalties not despite but _because_ they believe black offenders will be disproportionately affected.
> 
> Then there are the consistent and, in some cases, admitted, political dog whistles to race in immigration debates, and racism against Hispanics that serves as a barrier to assimilation. Perhaps most alarmingly, anti-black and anti-Hispanic sentiments have increased in recent years.
> 
> That racism is so rampant might seem unfathomable to most white Americans, but the evidence is undeniable. The devastating consequences of racial bias are frequently underestimated even by white people who consider themselves allies – and often in the face of irrefutable proof. For many white Americans, exemption from systemic racism renders it invisible, and the sheer enormity of America’s “race problem” further stretches the boundaries of white imaginations. But racism is not just far more common than white Americans think, it is so pervasive – so unimaginably insidious – that people of color themselves are often unsuspecting victims.
> 
> More.
> 
> A spate of recent cases that have made national news offer a few telling examples. There was the African-American woman who, frustrated by the lack of success in her job hunt, decided to disguise her virtual self as a white woman, only to have offers begin pouring in. Similarly, job seeker José Zamora’s résumé failed to garner a single response until he anglicized his name to Joe, after which the callbacks began. Preeti Singh, an Indian writer living in the US, says that after three months of radio silence from literary agents, she decided to make a single change to her query letter, altering her name Pat Smith. Several of the agents who had not even bothered to reply suddenly wrote expressing interest in Pat’s novel.
> 
> And in a segment last year from This American Life, a New York City housing discrimination “tester” – a young African-American woman who poses as a potential renter to uncover racial bias – described a super who seemed genuinely apologetic when he told her his building had no vacancies. She later discovered he’d shown a one-bedroom to a white tester later the same day. Prior to that incident, she’d considered herself someone who could capably detect racial prejudice, but in this case, she’d failed to sense it. “Does that mean I’m misjudging other people?” she wondered. The experience forced her to reassess every interracial interaction in her life.
> 
> Racism is so insidious, even black people underestimate it | Kali Holloway
Click to expand...


You are a pathological liar.  I made no such claim based upon any other country.  America was founded as a white nation because the Preamble to the Constitution says; most of the state constitutions said so; the first naturalization laws said so.  

If you're going to open your post with a KNOWN AND DELIBERATE LIE, I will not respond to the rest of your bullshit because you and I know, for a fact, YOU ARE LYING AND YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
Click to expand...

Since I am not dumb or racism, there is nothing I need to do to improve myself. How do you expect me to erase racism? A racist will not change their perspective of individuals or groups of people, at least not unless they want to, but certainly not by someone telling them to stop. Throwing out false derogatory names make you look like the stupid one. Just because I haven't lived your life doesn't mean I am unaware of what goes on in the world. I believe a lot of your issues are with your attitude, not your race. If someone came to me looking for a job and acted like you, they would not be hired, because of their attitude, not their race.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many ordinary hard working whites have the ability to deny you anything? You resort to violence if confronted face to face with whites who call you names, yet you call names here on these boards. Many of the horrible things you listed above were not committed in your lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. This happened just a few years ago.
> 
> *In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Wilson, 23, is charged with a crime that has left a 54-year-old man recovering from severe burns to his hands and lower body.
> 
> Wilson is accused of attacking Sterling Law at Law’s Council Grove home on Orchard Street last month.
> 
> Officials say Law was sitting inside when Wilson came in, drenched him in rubbing alcohol and ignited him with a cigarette lighter.
> 
> Wilson is charged with Aggravated Battery and Aggravated Burglary in connection with the incident.
> 
> "With Mr. Law, the allegations are that essentially there was alcohol placed on Mr. Law and Mr. Law was lit on fire. That lead to the Aggravated Battery charge in that case. The Aggravated Burglary is that Mr. Wilson entered into the residence with the intent to commit a felony, the Aggravated Battery," said Morris County Attorney Laura Allen.
> 
> More.
> 
> A spokesman for the United States Attorney's Office for the District of Kansas told WIBW Friday that the case is still being reviewed at the federal level to determine whether or not it is a hate crime. Wilson is white and Sterling Law is black.
> 
> Notice  the excuses made to deny that race had anything to do with this.
> 
> But when 13 News first broke the story, Law's brother said that Sterling is an easy target not because he's black, but because of his mental illness.
> 
> Council Grove is primarily white, but Sterling's friends say the crime wasn't racially motivated, instead, they say the suspect was taking advantage of Sterling's mental disability.
> 
> In Court: Suspect Accused Of Setting Council Grove Man On Fire
> 
> Or maybe 2011 was just too far in the ancient past for you so how about this one
> 
> *Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sword-wielding racist who traveled to New York City and allegedly killed a homeless black man was charged Monday with state terrorism charges - a rarity - in a crime that prosecutors decried as an assault on personal and racial freedom.
> 
> The Manhattan district attorney's office took the dramatic step of filing first- and second-degree murder as an act of terrorism charges against James Jackson, 28. Terrorism charges are typically filed at the federal level and are reserved for suspects who planned mass attacks, anti-abortion killings, or eco-terrorism. Among the most famous domestic terror cases are the Unabomber attacks, the Oklahoma City bombing, and the Charleston church shooting.
> 
> Jackson was originally charged with run-of-the-mill murder charges but prosecutors on Monday upgraded the ante to terrorism. He is depicted in an indictment as an assassin who traveled from his Baltimore home for one simple reason: the scouting and killing of a black person on the streets of New York.
> 
> Racist 'assassin' indicted as terrorist in NYC murder of black man
> 
> Maybe 2017 is just way to far in the past too.
> 
> And these were ordinary hardworking whites. Just like the ordinary hard working whites who fill these threads full of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man set Richard Barrett, a white lawyer (racist wannabe) on fire and killing him.  Your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A white racist being burned to death by a black person is now the same as a black man who was doing nothing who got sat on fire.  This is the lunacy we face today.
Click to expand...


So, Barrett runs around popping off his mouth and that justifies killing him in a racist rage?


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> Tell that to David Duke.  He and other white groups disagree.


If Jewish people are not white then how come so many of them can change there names and easily fit into white society and be accepted as white ?

Woody Allen was born Allan Stewart Konigsberg.
Natalie Portman was born Natalie Hershlag
Kirk Douglas was born Issur Danielovitch
Bob Dylan was born Robert Zimmerman

The list goes on


----------



## MizMolly

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> You called me a coward.  The buck stops there.  Okay.  The reality is since I was a young kid, I've been willing to meet anyone, at any time.  Going on an all black forum is not cowardice.  It would be the same as calling you chickenshit for not taking your racist tripe to a Klan rally and showing up alone.
> 
> When I was growing up, there are some things you did not say to another man.  It usually meant you were shopping for a fight.  Today, people like you can say idiotic things and I accept personal challenges, then I'm accused of threatening people.  That is why, man to man, you spew shit you don't have the balls to say to people's face. * IF* you meant to call me out,  you'd have done so in a PM.  So, if you see a coward, it's the one that looks at you in the mirror every day.
> 
> For years I sponsored public meetings twice a month.  I've been on tv, radio, and in newspapers.  The last guy who made the same claims as you on this board is a National Socialist.  He was so gutless that he shoots through my kitchen window.  So, Klan with a tan, blow smoke all you like, but* YOU* are the one who  wants me to walk into an ambush because you've proven that *YOU *can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds are stacked against me 10 to 1.  You are spineless and you don't have even a portion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
Click to expand...

We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to David Duke.  He and other white groups disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jewish people are not white then how come so many of them can change there names and easily fit into white society and be accepted as white ?
> 
> Woody Allen was born Allan Stewart Konigsberg.
> Natalie Portman was born Natalie Hershlag
> Kirk Douglas was born Issur Danielovitch
> Bob Dylan was born Robert Zimmerman
> 
> The list goes on
Click to expand...


I think that they have to change their names to fit in might be a question you would address to David Duke or maybe Richard Spencer


----------



## Humorme

MizMolly said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
Click to expand...


I agree except for one small thing.

Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.

Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.

IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.

After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should invest some time erasing the racism within your own race.  People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Click to expand...


The racism you talk about is imaginary. You not one time have been able to show any instance of blacks doing any of the things  whites have done to us but a few instances of name calling. Even the affirmative action you have made up was implemented by whites


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a ridiculous drama queen. If your idea of a "vile insult" is being called a racist on a "race relations" message board  you are a fool just as you were accurately called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners or losers here, and if in your little mind, there are, then that makes you look even more foolish, and hypersensitive than you actually are, if thats possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got called a racist, and to a number of people here, you appear to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist.
> 
> When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one person who post here who has not been called a racist, quite a few have been by none other than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.
> 
> 
> 2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.
> 
> That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you continue to post here, you will be called one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it. You aren't special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the trying to make it about me.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.
> 
> 
> And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.
> 
> In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.
> 
> To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.
> 
> To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.
> 
> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.
> 
> That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,
> 
> Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.
> 
> What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.
> 
> And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "vile" about those observations
> 
> 
> You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.
> 
> Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.
> 
> Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.
> 
> Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected post.
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.
Click to expand...


WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".

You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.

I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.

I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.

How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that. May that continue for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
Click to expand...

Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations. 
And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
Click to expand...


What lies? Japanese go reparations.

You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a vile insult in our culture, and your denial of this just reveals you to be a liar.
> 
> 
> Says the man arguing that "racist" is not a vile insult in our culture. AND that not answering a question is reason enough to be called one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is interesting, because NOTHING I say actually fits the actual definition of racist.
> 
> When people call me a racist, they are lying and race baiting.
> 
> 
> 1. That a lot of people throw that word around stupidly and wrongly and vilely, does not support your argument. It just shows that there are a lot of assholes in the world.
> 
> 
> 2. I actually call people racist, when they are saying racist things or supporting racist policies, like discriminating against people based on race.
> 
> That's when it is i reasonable to call someone a racist. Not when they do not answer a question and so you assume their answer and then judge them based on your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt. And I will call you race baiters on your behavior, when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the trying to make it about me.
> 
> 
> My arguments stand or don't stand, based on their own merits. I have never claimed any special Authority, where you should just bow to my decree.
> 
> 
> And my arguments are sound. Which is WHY you lefties always drop the discussion about the topic, and start with personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Because you are wrong, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.
> 
> In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.
> 
> To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.
> 
> To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.
> 
> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.
> 
> That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,
> 
> Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.
> 
> What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.
> 
> And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "vile" about those observations
> 
> 
> You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.
> 
> Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.
> 
> Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.
> 
> Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected post.
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
Click to expand...



Not really. A few minutes of typing. 




> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.




NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.



> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.



Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.




> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.



Never said it was.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
Click to expand...


Because that's what America did.

You can't explain what happened to blacks now ca ya. And don't try the Africans selling each other line. Consider this a fair warning

Your argument has no merit.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should invest some time erasing the racism within your own race.  People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The racism you talk about is imaginary. You not one time have been able to show any instance of blacks doing any of the things  whites have done to us but a few instances of name calling. Even the affirmative action you have made up was implemented by whites
Click to expand...


Yeah, a guy being doused with gasoline and fired up over his racial views is certainly not an act of racism.  No black person would do that.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese go reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
Click to expand...


There you go again lying.  When the first sentence you post is an outright *LIE*, I stop reading.  You're going to have to get better at what you do.

I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what America did.
> 
> You can't explain what happened to blacks now ca ya. And don't try the Africans selling each other line. Consider this a fair warning
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
Click to expand...


Now you're back to threatening posters?  You lie and threaten people... and somehow it's their fault that nobody respects you?

Your arguments have no merit.  When people grow up being discriminated against or harassed, intimidated, bullied, etc. it don't make a damn what the underlying cause is, they feel pain just like you and they suffer.

If America is so freaking bad for you, you could start a group and declare war OR you could pack your rags and try some country where you think there is no "_racism_" against black people.

The people you're addressing aren't really racists.  They're just sick of the little boy that falsely screams wolf one too many times.


----------



## IM2

*We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
*
And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


----------



## Humorme

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
Click to expand...


FWIW, The legislative branch of government voted to give 40 acres and a mule (IIRC) as reparations to blacks following the War of Northern Aggression.

President Andrew Johnson, a Democrat, vetoed the reparations bill.... and the black people continue to support the Democrats.  So, their case for reparations is null and void since, by voting for Democrats. the black people lose the right to sue on grounds of condonation.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese got reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again lying.  When the first sentence you post is an outright *LIE*, I stop reading.  You're going to have to get better at what you do.
> 
> I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.
Click to expand...


I did not lie. Japanese did get reparations. And really, the white racist ploy of using Asians in a racial discussion between whites and blacks by whites to try invalidating the reality of white racism against blacks is old. Asians don't like it but whites like you don't think you have to listen to them either. And I said America was founded on racism. Your second sentence supports this.

.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.



Your biggest problem is blaming white people for injustices of the past and thinking all whites lived on streets of gold and had a silver spoon in their mouth as if they profited off you.  And every time you post specifics, it is always people that come from old money - the super rich where money is handed down from generation to generation.

The last time I heard of reparations was a case against a tobacco company.  Your side lost.  I'm not a tobacco company; I never profited off you in any way, shape, fashion, or form.  

If you think I owe you a plug nickel, SUE ME.  QUITYERBITCHING.  Sue or STFU.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW, The legislative branch of government voted to give 40 acres and a mule (IIRC) as reparations to blacks following the War of Northern Aggression.
> 
> President Andrew Johnson, a Democrat, vetoed the reparations bill.... and the black people continue to support the Democrats.  So, their case for reparations is null and void since, by voting for Democrats. the black people lose the right to sue on grounds of condonation.
Click to expand...


At the time Johnson did that blacks solidly supported the republican party. You might want to learn about black people before you make such dumb ass historically inaccurate statements. And if what you said had been true, it doesn't kill any argument for reparations.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese got reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again lying.  When the first sentence you post is an outright *LIE*, I stop reading.  You're going to have to get better at what you do.
> 
> I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie. Japanese did get reparations. And really, the white racist ploy of using Asians in a racial discussion between whites and blacks by whites to try invalidating the reality of white racism against blacks is old. Asians don't like it but whites like you don't think you have to listen to them either. And I said America was founded on racism. Your second sentence supports this.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well I say that Adam was born in about 5004 B.C.  I didn't lie about that.  My second sentence?  You mean "_Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on_."

Where, on the Internet, is an Asian living his life to bitch about me and claim I own him / her money every single day?  Direct me to this person or I will tell you that you are a PROVEN LIAR.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

katsteve2012 said:


> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.


This comment is particularly funny to me because of the show Crazy Ex Girlfriend which has a scene on Youtube called Diagnosis


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.


American blacks held the Israelites in bondage?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW, The legislative branch of government voted to give 40 acres and a mule (IIRC) as reparations to blacks following the War of Northern Aggression.
> 
> President Andrew Johnson, a Democrat, vetoed the reparations bill.... and the black people continue to support the Democrats.  So, their case for reparations is null and void since, by voting for Democrats. the black people lose the right to sue on grounds of condonation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time Johnson did that blacks solidly supported the republican party. You might want to learn about black people before you make such dumb ass historically inaccurate statements. And if what you said had been true, it doesn't kill any argument for reparations.
Click to expand...


Your posts are idiotic.  Let me help you out.  What brought me to this thread was when of your racist buddies wailed until the mods deleted most of the posts over name calling.  He was just as ignorant as you.  

The Republicans illegally passed the 14th Amendment, which hurt their credibility.  They done a lot of things for the black people.  And, when Martin Luther King, Jr. came along, blacks left the party that had their back en masse.back in the 1960s.  

I'm going to tell your dumb ass something.  You do not have a monopoly on understanding history.  At BEST, you have a 6th grade level of understanding of it.  You've called me names just about long enough.  I have a feeling that the reason the mods did not delete my long winded posts is due to the fact that each post is honest and I did not try to belittle you.

You're posting B.S. all day long and lying like a New York politician only shows that you have no credible case and you need to move forward before you have a coronary.  You are not going to change history OR impact the future with lies, name calling, ad hominems, straw man arguments, etc.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> American blacks held the Israelites in bondage?
Click to expand...


They held their descendants in bondage.  Israelites can be found in large numbers right here in the USA.

If you think you have a case and your facts are absolutely infallible, go to court; a forum is not for daily litigating.  BTW, didn't your side LOSE the last time you sued in an American court?????


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.


Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.

We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.

We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.

We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.

Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.

God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.


Humorme said:


> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.


If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.

To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.


Humorme said:


> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.


And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?

Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.

So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.

Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S

That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).

If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.

North Korea anyone ?

And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.

Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?

Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.


Humorme said:


> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.


Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.

Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.

As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.

I talk about racism for my own understanding.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is blaming white people for injustices of the past and thinking all whites lived on streets of gold and had a silver spoon in their mouth as if they profited off you.  And every time you post specifics, it is always people that come from old money - the super rich where money is handed down from generation to generation.
> 
> The last time I heard of reparations was a case against a tobacco company.  Your side lost.  I'm not a tobacco company; I never profited off you in any way, shape, fashion, or form.
> 
> If you think I owe you a plug nickel, SUE ME.  QUITYERBITCHING.  Sue or STFU.
Click to expand...


Your biggest problem is in your refusal to understand that damages were created by past laws and policies that have not been addressed. Things did not just end  and poof! everything is fixed. I d no think all whites lived on streets paved with gold. But I do know that the black community I grew up in had dirt streets until the 1970's, while 2 blocks north where the whites lived in the same community, most of them low to middle income people, they had paved streets with sidewalks. They benefitted from racism.

You see humone we've only been able to compete for 53 years. Whites like you apparently don't even know white history in this country. You got here in 1607. By 1660, 53 years later, you were still a colony dependent on Britain for handouts. So just admit you benefitted from white racism and STFU


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.
> 
> We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.
> 
> We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?
> 
> Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.
> 
> So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S
> 
> That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).
> 
> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.
> 
> North Korea anyone ?
> 
> And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.
> 
> Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?
> 
> Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.
> 
> Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> 
> I talk about racism for my own understanding.
Click to expand...


No, you misrepresent everybody that don't agree with you and you try to defend a liar that wouldn't know the truth if it bit him in the ass.

Your take on history is a little less informed that IM2's so you sound like you may have graduated... third grade?

If you have a case, litigate it in court.  But, unless a white person is deaf, dumb, blind, and stupid you said it all with   '_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks_.'

So I will make sure I don't do good things for black people.  You deny that whites did.  And you claim a difference that is based upon race - clearly and unequivocally *forever* identifying yourself as a racist.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is blaming white people for injustices of the past and thinking all whites lived on streets of gold and had a silver spoon in their mouth as if they profited off you.  And every time you post specifics, it is always people that come from old money - the super rich where money is handed down from generation to generation.
> 
> The last time I heard of reparations was a case against a tobacco company.  Your side lost.  I'm not a tobacco company; I never profited off you in any way, shape, fashion, or form.
> 
> If you think I owe you a plug nickel, SUE ME.  QUITYERBITCHING.  Sue or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is in your refusal to understand that damages were created by past laws and policies that have not been addressed. Things did not just end  and poof! everything is fixed. I d no think all whites lived on streets paved with gold. But I do know that the black community I grew up in had dirt streets until the 1970's, while 2 blocks north where the whites lived in the same community, most of them low to middle income people, they had paved streets with sidewalks. They benefitted from racism.
> 
> You see humone we've only been able to compete for 53 years. Whites like you apparently don't even know white history in this country. You got here in 1607. By 1660, 53 years later, you were still a colony dependent on Britain for handouts. So just admit you benefitted from white racism and STFU
Click to expand...


What hypocrisy!  You are clueless.  I didn't have running water where I lived until the 1980s.  Your denial that not all whites benefited off you is the reason you will always be a liar.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese got reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again lying.  When the first sentence you post is an outright *LIE*, I stop reading.  You're going to have to get better at what you do.
> 
> I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie. Japanese did get reparations. And really, the white racist ploy of using Asians in a racial discussion between whites and blacks by whites to try invalidating the reality of white racism against blacks is old. Asians don't like it but whites like you don't think you have to listen to them either. And I said America was founded on racism. Your second sentence supports this.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I say that Adam was born in about 5004 B.C.  I didn't lie about that.  My second sentence?  You mean "_Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on_."
> 
> Where, on the Internet, is an Asian living his life to bitch about me and claim I own him / her money every single day?  Direct me to this person or I will tell you that you are a PROVEN LIAR.
Click to expand...


You paid the japanese. When whites here stop living every day bitching about us let me know.

Whites owe us money. Lots of it. And we ain't shutting up about it.

Until it's paid


----------



## ATL

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to David Duke.  He and other white groups disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jewish people are not white then how come so many of them can change there names and easily fit into white society and be accepted as white ?
> 
> Woody Allen was born Allan Stewart Konigsberg.
> Natalie Portman was born Natalie Hershlag
> Kirk Douglas was born Issur Danielovitch
> Bob Dylan was born Robert Zimmerman
> 
> The list goes on
Click to expand...


Basically the only test needed to determine if someone is white in this country, is to have an incident involving a black person, and the white nationalists/social conservatives will say it was a black attacking a white.  Every one of those names you mentioned above will be considered white if it helps them further their agenda.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.
> 
> We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.
> 
> We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?
> 
> Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.
> 
> So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S
> 
> That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).
> 
> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.
> 
> North Korea anyone ?
> 
> And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.
> 
> Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?
> 
> Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.
> 
> Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> 
> I talk about racism for my own understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent everybody that don't agree with you and you try to defend a liar that wouldn't know the truth if it bit him in the ass.
> 
> Your take on history is a little less informed that IM2's so you sound like you may have graduated... third grade?
> 
> If you have a case, litigate it in court.  But, unless a white person is deaf, dumb, blind, and stupid you said it all with   '_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks_.'
> 
> So I will make sure I don't do good things for black people.  You deny that whites did.  And you claim a difference that is based upon race - clearly and unequivocally *forever* identifying yourself as a racist.
Click to expand...


No, he spoke truth to you and you can't accept it. Essen said nothing racist. You are the liar here.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is blaming white people for injustices of the past and thinking all whites lived on streets of gold and had a silver spoon in their mouth as if they profited off you.  And every time you post specifics, it is always people that come from old money - the super rich where money is handed down from generation to generation.
> 
> The last time I heard of reparations was a case against a tobacco company.  Your side lost.  I'm not a tobacco company; I never profited off you in any way, shape, fashion, or form.
> 
> If you think I owe you a plug nickel, SUE ME.  QUITYERBITCHING.  Sue or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is in your refusal to understand that damages were created by past laws and policies that have not been addressed. Things did not just end  and poof! everything is fixed. I d no think all whites lived on streets paved with gold. But I do know that the black community I grew up in had dirt streets until the 1970's, while 2 blocks north where the whites lived in the same community, most of them low to middle income people, they had paved streets with sidewalks. They benefitted from racism.
> 
> You see humone we've only been able to compete for 53 years. Whites like you apparently don't even know white history in this country. You got here in 1607. By 1660, 53 years later, you were still a colony dependent on Britain for handouts. So just admit you benefitted from white racism and STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What hypocrisy!  You are clueless.  I didn't have running water where I lived until the 1980s.  Your denial that not all whites benefited off you is the reason you will always be a liar.
Click to expand...


Sure you didn't. What's next, if I say I was lynched by 5 whites you got lynched by 6 blacks? You're a liar.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism. That is a lie and an insult. An insult to your enemy is of no great loss. Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable. *And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism*... plain and simple. Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion. I've fought to protect and defend that right.


No white person in America has experience *institutional *racism.  There are no laws that give black people more rights than white while simultaneously reducing or restricting the rights of whites. 

I should a write program that can auto-respond to these same old tired complaints and save myself some typing.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> OK. We are so racist. Right ? Then this should be an easy question for you to answer.
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> 
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> Wait, I'm letting you off that easy.  Black people want to *force* themselves onto private businesses.
Click to expand...

How is publicly speaking about how you feel any different than what we face, whether we're speaking out or not?   And his question was *WHAT *have black people as a race done to prevent white people as a race from doing, not what black people allegedly *WANT TO DO*.



Humorme said:


> They *demand* that *private* employers hire them, do business with them, and even hire them on an equal basis with other races, regardless of their qualifications.
> 
> They demand that *private* property owners rent to them and lease to them.  In short, they have no respect for the concept of *private property*.


With the exception of "regardless of their qualifications" that is the law now and has been for more than half a century.  The fact that you're complaining about legally mandated "equal opportunities for all" while falsely accusing black people of not being qualified for the jobs for which we apply and obtain does indeed make you look like a raging racist.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


Perhaps you are jealous? I don't know where your anger for whites comes from. I have done nothing to you or any other black person, white person, asian, etc etc. to be talked down to like you do.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.
> 
> We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.
> 
> We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?
> 
> Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.
> 
> So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S
> 
> That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).
> 
> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.
> 
> North Korea anyone ?
> 
> And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.
> 
> Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?
> 
> Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.
> 
> Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> 
> I talk about racism for my own understanding.
Click to expand...

Your resume gets ripped up because you arent qualified, for the most part. If not, why are so many black people employed?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims. Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.


So now you're calling us dogs?  I'm not required to move on from a damn thing, I have however acquired a new set of skills that allows me to go back and attempt to resolve issues from the past that remain unresolved.

Some would say acquiring new skills and the accompanying licenses that go with that new skill set *IS* moving forward.  The only ones crying about me not specifically not moving on generally are the ones who thought they had gotten away with their violations.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what America did.
> 
> You can't explain what happened to blacks now ca ya. And don't try the Africans selling each other line. Consider this a fair warning
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
Click to expand...

America isn't Germany, dumbass. We stopped what the Nazis did.
I can explain what happened to blacks, but you can't prove what specifically your great great grandfather went through. Most blacks never had a birth certificate. And can you put a price tag on a few licks from a slave-owner's whip? Nope. 
Besides, if you don't like where you live.....you're free to go back to Africa. 

Indians can't. Instead they were given a check and shitload of casinos. But at least they can trace back several hundred years. You probably can't.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Your resume gets ripped up because you arent qualified, for the most part. If not, why are so many black people employed?


A few posts ago I was chalking up your answers to naivety then you go and make a statement like the above.

When I was looking for secretarial work, I generally could find something.  Secretarial work is deemed an acceptable occupation for blacks by white society, along with work as maids in hotels (not necessarily the housekeeper position though), bell hops, baggage handlers, etc  But once I started pursuing a career in IT as a software developer I was effectively shut out of the industry.  The one thing that let me know that I wasn't the problem was that I applied for a COBOL developer position with the Palos Verdes school district straight out of college.  There were approximately 50 applicants who were called in to take a programming test and the top 10 of the group would get to interview for the position.  And it was an open book test.  

The problem presented to us I had never encountered before nor had I ever used any of the commands needed to solve the problem.  But I had been well training in software development techniques to the point where I was able to figure out how to solve the problem and just used the book to look up the correct commands.

I ranked #8 out of 50 and while I was not hired, taking that test let me know not only that I had received a solid education but showed me how I ranked among my peers.  I don't recall any other African Americans there certainly no other African American women but none of this that mattered to any of the companies or individuals I was attempting to convince to hire me as a developer, not a secretary.  I ended up breaking into the field by taking a secretarial job and then using my computer skills to automate the office's everyday procedures and make the other secretary's jobs easier for them to do.  It was way for me to demonstrate my computer skills and be able to truthfully add some computer related work to my resume.  This worked out okay for a while but then I started making some of the other women nervous because they thought I was after their jobs (since I could do both mine and theirs).

I've seen white males who make up most of the industry get paid on the job training while I get grilled in interviews about the 7% of experience that I don't have (and doesn't match the job description) instead of the 93% of experience that I do have.  I've had employers who didn't realize I was black think I was the best thing since sliced bread until I actually showed up to meet with them and they just were unable to reconcile the person standing in front of them with what was on my resume.  I'll never forget this one guy who interviewed me named Sean.  This was in the 90s and I was planning to bring the laptop I had use of to the interview but I couldn't access it so I brought the appI had designed and developed loaded on floppy disks and installed in on one of their computers, demoed my work and then uninstalled and deleted the files from their system.  My application had bells and whistles that their job requirements didn't even include.  

This guy could have given my agency any reason in the world for why they didn't want to hire me, they could have said I was not a good fit for their company culture or that they had another candidate that they liked better, anything but what he  said which was that I was not qualified for their position when I was more than qualified for it.  I could tell there was a problem because instead of watching what I was showing him on the computer he cut me off and started asking me stupidly obvious questions about my resume.

There are a lot of things going on in the world that you have no knowledge of but that does not mean that discrimination doesn't still exist.  And you just demonstrated what IM2 was talking about.  You asked "how many hard working white people have the power to deny you anything" .  You stated you would have ripped up IM2's resume allegedly not because he's black but because he's not qualified and you don't like his attitude?  That is how they do it and then claim it's because we're not qualified.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.


And that does not make them *as a race of people *more racist than the race of people they enslaved and the race of the people that they slaughtered?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what America did.
> 
> You can't explain what happened to blacks now ca ya. And don't try the Africans selling each other line. Consider this a fair warning
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, if you think that you are going to hold whites eternally accused of the past and forever, even though most if not all of what you speak has been remedied or corrected, then you are just out to extort money from the whites in order for your claims to be temporarily satisfied.... You see this game is becoming a generational extortion, otherwise until the new generation of young blacks are raised up with the knowledge of the past, and thus begin their own quest to hold the new generation of whites accountable yet again and again and again. It has to end somewhere.

Maybe there should be this huge event planned, where white leaders/speakers are to speak from the Washington Mall or monument, and officially apologize once and for all for the past slavery issue, and put an end to the situation forever in regards to government being looked at as a target for continued attacks placing it under siege or it being accused of not being sympathetic to any and all accusations whether legit or not in regards to such a thing. 

Yes, maybe a one time pay out to one organization that is to be chozen by the black groups involved, for which would represent a one time reperartion pay out that will help the blacks best from that organization (that is chosen by them) to distribute the money wisely. 

Heck Obama can drop billions to the Iranians in the dark of night, so why didn't he address this issue in concerns of the black issue in this regard here ??


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
Click to expand...


_Everybody_ has that heart. If history has taught us anything it's that any nation, race, color, culture or creed is capable of despicable evil against his fellow man.

By the way, are you sure you want to play the card of the righteous and gentle race with the black-on-black slaughter in the streets of Chicago and L.A. going on?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> If you think you have a case and your facts are absolutely infallible, go to court; a forum is not for daily litigating. BTW, didn't your side LOSE the last time you sued in an American court?????


Which side would that be?  None of you have ever been able to correctly categorize me.

So you believe litigation is the answer here?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is blaming white people for injustices of the past and thinking all whites lived on streets of gold and had a silver spoon in their mouth as if they profited off you.  And every time you post specifics, it is always people that come from old money - the super rich where money is handed down from generation to generation.
> 
> The last time I heard of reparations was a case against a tobacco company.  Your side lost.  I'm not a tobacco company; I never profited off you in any way, shape, fashion, or form.
> 
> If you think I owe you a plug nickel, SUE ME.  QUITYERBITCHING.  Sue or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is in your refusal to understand that damages were created by past laws and policies that have not been addressed. Things did not just end  and poof! everything is fixed. I d no think all whites lived on streets paved with gold. But I do know that the black community I grew up in had dirt streets until the 1970's, while 2 blocks north where the whites lived in the same community, most of them low to middle income people, they had paved streets with sidewalks. They benefitted from racism.
> 
> You see humone we've only been able to compete for 53 years. Whites like you apparently don't even know white history in this country. You got here in 1607. By 1660, 53 years later, you were still a colony dependent on Britain for handouts. So just admit you benefitted from white racism and STFU
Click to expand...

Your disqualification of the white struggle in this country is noted, and makes you appear more and more as a scammer than a legitimate chosen spokesperson for the past struggles and problems of the past.

Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.

Quit begging already.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your resume gets ripped up because you arent qualified, for the most part. If not, why are so many black people employed?
> 
> 
> 
> A few posts ago I was chalking up your answers to naivety then you go and make a statement like the above.
> 
> When I was looking for secretarial work, I generally could find something.  Secretarial work is deemed an acceptable occupation for blacks by white society, along with work as maids in hotels (not necessarily the housekeeper position though), bell hops, baggage handlers, etc  But once I started pursuing a career in IT as a software developer I was effectively shut out of the industry.  The one thing that let me know that I wasn't the problem was that I applied for a COBOL developer position with the Palos Verdes school district straight out of college.  There were approximately 50 applicants who were called in to take a programming test and the top 10 of the group would get to interview for the position.  And it was an open book test.
> 
> The problem presented to us I had never encountered before nor had I ever used any of the commands needed to solve the problem.  But I had been well training in software development techniques to the point where I was able to figure out how to solve the problem and just used the book to look up the correct commands.
> 
> I ranked #8 out of 50 and while I was not hired, taking that test let me know not only that I had received a solid education but showed me how I ranked among my peers.  I don't recall any other African Americans there certainly no other African American women but none of this that mattered to any of the companies or individuals I was attempting to convince to hire me as a developer, not a secretary.  I ended up breaking into the field by taking a secretarial job and then using my computer skills to automate the office's everyday procedures and make the other secretary's jobs easier for them to do.  It was way for me to demonstrate my computer skills and be able to truthfully add some computer related work to my resume.  This worked out okay for a while but then I started making some of the other women nervous because they thought I was after their jobs (since I could do both mine and theirs).
> 
> I've seen white males who make up most of the industry get paid on the job training while I get grilled in interviews about the 7% of experience that I don't have (and doesn't match the job description) instead of the 93% of experience that I do have.  I've had employers who didn't realize I was black think I was the best thing since sliced bread until I actually showed up to meet with them and they just were unable to reconcile the person standing in front of them with what was on my resume.  I'll never forget this one guy who interviewed me named Sean.  This was in the 90s and I was planning to bring the laptop I had use of to the interview but I couldn't access it so I brought the appI had designed and developed loaded on floppy disks and installed in on one of their computers, demoed my work and then uninstalled and deleted the files from their system.  My application had bells and whistles that their job requirements didn't even include.
> 
> This guy could have given my agency any reason in the world for why they didn't want to hire me, they could have said I was not a good fit for their company culture or that they had another candidate that they liked better, anything but what he  said which was that I was not qualified for their position when I was more than qualified for it.  I could tell there was a problem because instead of watching what I was showing him on the computer he cut me off and started asking me stupidly obvious questions about my resume.
> 
> There are a lot of things going on in the world that you have no knowledge of but that does not mean that discrimination doesn't still exist.  And you just demonstrated what IM2 was talking about.  You asked "how many hard working white people have the power to deny you anything" .  You stated you would have ripped up IM2's resume allegedly not because he's black but because he's not qualified and you don't like his attitude?  That is how they do it and then claim it's because we're not qualified.
Click to expand...

I did not say everyone was not qualified. For the most part, in my opinion, resumes get tossed because they arent qualified, regardless of race. and true, how many white people have the power to deny you? that is more of a power thing than a racial issue. Money is power. I have worked with blacks and I did not see where they were any less qualified to do the same job as me. I never said discrimination didn't exist. When I had a job to interview potential employees, I tossed more resumes from whites than blacks, they were not qualified. Again, you are like IM2, looking for racism where it doesnt exist, in me.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> I did not say everyone was not qualified. For the most part, in my opinion, resumes get tossed because they arent qualified, regardless of race. and true, how many white people have the power to deny you? that is more of a power thing than a racial issue. Money is power. I have worked with blacks and I did not see where they were any less qualified to do the same job as me. I never said discrimination didn't exist. When I had a job to interview potential employees, I tossed more resumes from whites than blacks, they were not qualified. Again, you are like IM2, looking for racism where it doesnt exist, in me.


I am surprised to hear that most of the resumes you receive are from people who don't meet the qualifications.  What type of jobs are these?

I recently received an invitation to attend a recruiting event at Amazon entitled 'Power to Fly'.  They had a question & answer session after the panel presentation and I was again surprised to find out that several of the panel members had a background similar to mine, in fact two of them came from a Microsoft background and they encouraged me to apply with them after I explained that I had never applied for an Amazon development position because I just figured I didn't qualify because I didn't have the specific qualifications they were seeking.  I did however have the general and overall development background experience they said they are looking for. And they are actively creating an environment were women and people of color can thrive.  I've never encountered anything like this through my 30 year professional career.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese got reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again lying.  When the first sentence you post is an outright *LIE*, I stop reading.  You're going to have to get better at what you do.
> 
> I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie. Japanese did get reparations. And really, the white racist ploy of using Asians in a racial discussion between whites and blacks by whites to try invalidating the reality of white racism against blacks is old. Asians don't like it but whites like you don't think you have to listen to them either. And I said America was founded on racism. Your second sentence supports this.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I say that Adam was born in about 5004 B.C.  I didn't lie about that.  My second sentence?  You mean "_Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on_."
> 
> Where, on the Internet, is an Asian living his life to bitch about me and claim I own him / her money every single day?  Direct me to this person or I will tell you that you are a PROVEN LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You paid the japanese. When whites here stop living every day bitching about us let me know.
> 
> Whites owe us money. Lots of it. And we ain't shutting up about it.
> 
> Until it's paid
Click to expand...


Tell you what:

You had a black president with a Democrat Senate and House.  They didn't think it was that big of an issue.  

I'm hooking you up, however.  Obama spent more money in office than all the other presidents combined!  So we're giving you reparations and then deducting that amount for what you owe Uncle Scam on the federal deficit.  Problem solved.


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to David Duke.  He and other white groups disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jewish people are not white then how come so many of them can change there names and easily fit into white society and be accepted as white ?
> 
> Woody Allen was born Allan Stewart Konigsberg.
> Natalie Portman was born Natalie Hershlag
> Kirk Douglas was born Issur Danielovitch
> Bob Dylan was born Robert Zimmerman
> 
> The list goes on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically the only test needed to determine if someone is white in this country, is to have an incident involving a black person, and the white nationalists/social conservatives will say it was a black attacking a white.  Every one of those names you mentioned above will be considered white if it helps them further their agenda.
Click to expand...


Guess that leaves me out.  By that standard I'm good.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.
> 
> We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.
> 
> We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?
> 
> Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.
> 
> So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S
> 
> That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).
> 
> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.
> 
> North Korea anyone ?
> 
> And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.
> 
> Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?
> 
> Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.
> 
> Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> 
> I talk about racism for my own understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent everybody that don't agree with you and you try to defend a liar that wouldn't know the truth if it bit him in the ass.
> 
> Your take on history is a little less informed that IM2's so you sound like you may have graduated... third grade?
> 
> If you have a case, litigate it in court.  But, unless a white person is deaf, dumb, blind, and stupid you said it all with   '_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks_.'
> 
> So I will make sure I don't do good things for black people.  You deny that whites did.  And you claim a difference that is based upon race - clearly and unequivocally *forever* identifying yourself as a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he spoke truth to you and you can't accept it. Essen said nothing racist. You are the liar here.
Click to expand...


You cannot post a single lie I've told on this board... you are the *KNOWN* liar and no matter how much back and forth you go through, you cannot change the facts.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism. That is a lie and an insult. An insult to your enemy is of no great loss. Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable. *And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism*... plain and simple. Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion. I've fought to protect and defend that right.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person in America has experience *institutional *racism.  There are no laws that give black people more rights than white while simultaneously reducing or restricting the rights of whites.
> 
> I should a write program that can auto-respond to these same old tired complaints and save myself some typing.
Click to expand...


How many alter egos do you have?  No white experienced racism.  When that's proven to be utter B.S. it's now institutional racism.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you have a case and your facts are absolutely infallible, go to court; a forum is not for daily litigating. BTW, didn't your side LOSE the last time you sued in an American court?????
> 
> 
> 
> Which side would that be?  None of you have ever been able to correctly categorize me.
> 
> So you believe litigation is the answer here?
Click to expand...


It's your only option that you have left. You have been bitching and that does no good.  Your side is alienated the people that helped you.  Obama done nothing to get you this supposed money.

I can do for you what I did for IM2.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Again, you are like IM2, looking for racism where it doesnt exist, in me.


No, I'm not looking for racism in you, I' trying to understand your position which seems neutral to me most of the time, except when you and IM2 get into it and when you occasionally make certain statements.

I do agree with you however about the money = power dynamic.  I just observed this in play with a subject who shouted to his black opponent "I'm going to crush you with my wallet" after belittling him about his employment opportunities or lack thereof.


----------



## Humorme

Beagle9 to IM2:

our disqualification of the white struggle in this country is noted, and makes you appear more and more as a scammer than a legitimate chosen spokesperson for the past struggles and problems of the past.

Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.

Quit begging already.

It's a wrap.  You cannot add anything else to this.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> How many alter egos do you have? No white experienced racism. When that's proven to be utter B.S. it's now institutional racism.


I have been saying the exact *SAME DAMN* thing since the day I arrived on this message board and that is white people *AS A RACE* are more racists that black people *AS A RACE ***BECAUSE*** *of all of the things you admitted yourself. That the white people who founded this country did so for themselves and their progeny, that they believe that God himself ordained their alleged superior right as whites to rule over blacks an alleged inferior race and that only white people could be citizens.  The Dred Scott decision followed by Jim Crow and Black Codes span close to a century of time before the civil rights act of 1964 legislation was passed into law.

How in the hell can you logically conclude that having laws in place that grant rights and powers to one group at the expense of another based on race does not make the white race MORE racist?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> It's your only option that you have left. You have been bitching and that does no good. Your side is alienated the people that helped you. Obama done nothing to get you this supposed money.
> 
> I can do for you what I did for IM2.


You wish litigation was my only option lol.  What you see as bitching is merely me warming up and practicing.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say everyone was not qualified. For the most part, in my opinion, resumes get tossed because they arent qualified, regardless of race. and true, how many white people have the power to deny you? that is more of a power thing than a racial issue. Money is power. I have worked with blacks and I did not see where they were any less qualified to do the same job as me. I never said discrimination didn't exist. When I had a job to interview potential employees, I tossed more resumes from whites than blacks, they were not qualified. Again, you are like IM2, looking for racism where it doesnt exist, in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to hear that most of the resumes you receive are from people who don't meet the qualifications.  What type of jobs are these?
> 
> I recently received an invitation to attend a recruiting event at Amazon entitled 'Power to Fly'.  They had a question & answer session after the panel presentation and I was again surprised to find out that several of the panel members had a background similar to mine, in fact two of them came from a Microsoft background and they encouraged me to apply with them after I explained that I had never applied for an Amazon development position because I just figured I didn't qualify because I didn't have the specific qualifications they were seeking.  I did however have the general and overall development background experience they said they are looking for. And they are actively creating an environment were women and people of color can thrive.  I've never encountered anything like this through my 30 year professional career.
Click to expand...

There were a lot of people who didnt have computer skills or previous experience.  Many warehouse applicants lied about traffic violations, they would be required to drive a company vehicle.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many alter egos do you have? No white experienced racism. When that's proven to be utter B.S. it's now institutional racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been saying the exact *SAME DAMN* thing since the day I arrived on this message board and that is white people *AS A RACE* are more racists that black people *AS A RACE ***BECAUSE*** *of all of the things you admitted yourself. That the white people who founded this country did so for themselves and their progeny, that they believe that God himself ordained their alleged superior right as whites to rule over blacks an alleged inferior race and that only white people could be citizens.  The Dred Scott decision followed by Jim Crow and Black Codes span close to a century of time before the civil rights act of 1964 legislation was passed into law.
> 
> How in the hell can you logically conclude that having laws in place that grant rights and powers to one group at the expense of another based on race does not make the white race MORE racist?
Click to expand...


My response was rhetorical.  Black extremists say not one person has ever experienced racism.  Check out these post numbers on this thread:

1445, 1448, 1460, 1477, 1488, 1505, 1516, 1532 and 1535. The post that said it all:

Beagle9 to IM2:

our disqualification of the white struggle in this country is noted, and makes you appear more and more as a scammer than a legitimate chosen spokesperson for the past struggles and problems of the past.

Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.

Quit begging already.

It's a wrap. You cannot add anything else to this.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your only option that you have left. You have been bitching and that does no good. Your side is alienated the people that helped you. Obama done nothing to get you this supposed money.
> 
> I can do for you what I did for IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish litigation was my only option lol.  What you see as bitching is merely me warming up and practicing.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I watched a few now* former* supporters of black activists get converted and leave due to the incessant B.S. of the black extremists here.  Good job.  When you're losing more people than you're converting to your side, David Duke and Richard Spencer thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Gracie

beagle9 said:


> Maybe there should be this huge event planned, where white leaders/speakers are to speak from the Washington Mall or monument, and officially apologize once and for all


They better not speak for me.
My ancestors didn't own slaves. And even if they did, I would not apologize because the SELLERS were their own people. Blacks. Whites were the buyers. And, all anyone has to do to get the gist of black peoples mindset is to read IM2's posts. He is their mouthpiece.

I'd tear up his resume too. Who the hell wants an asshole to be their employee???


----------



## Humorme

Gracie said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there should be this huge event planned, where white leaders/speakers are to speak from the Washington Mall or monument, and officially apologize once and for all
> 
> 
> 
> They better not speak for me.
> My ancestors didn't own slaves. And even if they did, I would not apologize because the SELLERS were their own people. Blacks. Whites were the buyers. And, all anyone has to do to get the gist of black peoples mindset is to read IM2's posts. He is their mouthpiece.
> 
> I'd tear up his resume too. Who the hell wants an asshole to be their employee???
Click to expand...


WOW!  I spent over 200 paragraphs on this board and again, here is a post worth repeating:

"_They better not speak for me.
My ancestors didn't own slaves. And even if they did, I would not apologize because the SELLERS were their own people. Blacks. Whites were the buyers. And, all anyone has to do to get the gist of black peoples mindset is to read IM2's posts. He is their mouthpiece.

I'd tear up his resume too. Who the hell wants an asshole to be their employee???_" - Gracie

Thank You

My father came from a family of coal miners near Hazard and Evarts, Kentucky.  Most of the males did not live past 40 due to black lung.  

But, the one thing you said beyond the fact that not all of us are related to slave owners, but when you said the sellers were their own people it really resonated.

What *PRIVATE* individuals do creates *NO* obligation on the government or its citizens.  For example, if a individual runs you down with a car, you can't sue the government for any damages.  It's purely a private matter.  I should have remembered that.

Blacks sued the tobacco industry because their ancestors worked cultivating tobacco for cigarettes.  That action is not bearing on the government NOR those of us who *DID NOT BENEFIT* off the slave trade.


----------



## Gracie

Blacks conveniently forget who those sellers were and where they sold their "wares". Doesn't quite mesh with their argument about why they are still oppressed today, 200 years later.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.


Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?  

And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Yeah, I watched a few now* former* supporters of black activists get converted and leave due to the incessant B.S. of the black extremists here. Good job. When you're losing more people than you're converting to your side, David Duke and Richard Spencer thank you for your hard work.


You know something, you're not fooling anyone with your references to extremists and Richard Spencer.  And you think everything ends now because someone was able to get the moderators to remove all of the threatening and defamatory comments from view?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> What *PRIVATE* individuals do creates *NO* obligation on the government or its citizens. For example, if a individual runs you down with a car, you can't sue the government for any damages. It's purely a private matter. I should have remembered that.


Do you even understand the difference between private and public (as in government?)

If a government entity such as a city, county, state, etc. has discriminatory laws which violate the U.S. Constitution then it is not a private matter, it's a government matter that causes the harm.  Why do you think the federal government had to intervene in the south when some of the law enforcement agencies where literally letting mobs of people get away with murdering black citizens

*Color of Law Violations*

U.S. law enforcement officers and other officials like judges, prosecutors, and ****security guards**** have been given tremendous power by local, state, and federal government agencies—authority they must have to enforce the law and ensure justice in our country. These powers include the authority to detain and arrest suspects, to search and seize property, to bring criminal charges, to make rulings in court, and to use deadly force in certain situations.

Preventing abuse of this authority, however, is equally necessary to the health of our nation’s democracy. That’s why it’s a federal crime for anyone acting under “color of law” to willfully deprive or conspire to deprive a person of a right protected by the Constitution or U.S. law. “Color of law” simply means the person is using authority given to him or her by a local, state, or federal government agency.

The FBI is the lead federal agency for investigating color of law violations, which include acts carried out by government officials operating both within and beyond the limits of their lawful authority. Off-duty conduct may be covered if the perpetrator asserted his or her official status in some way. Those violations include the following acts: 

*Excessive force:* In making arrests, maintaining order, and defending life, law enforcement officers are allowed to use whatever force is “reasonably” necessary. The breadth and scope of the use of force is vast—from just the physical presence of the officer…to the use of deadly force. Violations of federal law occur when it can be shown that the force used was willfully “unreasonable” or “excessive.”

*Sexual assaults* by officials acting under color of law can happen in jails, during traffic stops, or in other settings where officials might use their position of authority to coerce an individual into sexual compliance. The compliance is generally gained because of a threat of an official action against the person if he or she doesn’t comply.

*False arrest and fabrication of evidence:* The Fourth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution guarantees the right against unreasonable searches or seizures. A law enforcement official using authority provided under the color of law is allowed to stop individuals and, under certain circumstances, to search them and retain their property. It is in the abuse of that discretionary power—such as an unlawful detention or illegal confiscation of property—that a violation of a person’s civil rights may occur.

Fabricating evidence against or falsely arresting an individual also violates the color of law statute, taking away the person’s rights of due process and unreasonable seizure. In the case of deprivation of property, the color of law statute would be violated by unlawfully obtaining or maintaining a person’s property, which oversteps or misapplies the official’s authority.

The Fourteenth Amendment secures the right to due process; the Eighth Amendment prohibits the use of cruel and unusual punishment. During an arrest or detention, these rights can be violated by the use of force amounting to punishment (summary judgment). The person accused of a crime must be allowed the opportunity to have a trial and should not be subjected to punishment without having been afforded the opportunity of the legal process.

*Failure to keep from harm: *The public counts on its law enforcement officials to protect local communities. If it’s shown that an official willfully failed to keep an individual from harm, that official could be in violation of the color of law statute.

*Filing a Complaint*

To file a color of law complaint, contact your local FBI office by telephone, in writing, or in person. The following information should be provided:


All identifying information for the victim(s);
As much identifying information as possible regarding the subject(s), including position, rank, and agency employed;
Date and time of incident;
Location of incident;
Names, addresses, and telephone numbers of any witness(es);
A complete chronology of events; and
Any report numbers and charges with respect to the incident.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> There were a lot of people who didnt have computer skills or previous experience. Many warehouse applicants lied about traffic violations, they would be required to drive a company vehicle.


How much of your time does that waste?


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
Click to expand...

https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are "sound"? That is humorous, and as a rule, I never reject an opportunity for a good laugh, and you seldom fall short of providing one.
> 
> In my life experience, genuine racists will flat out deny that racism actually exists, only to cry “REVERSE RACISM !” or "ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION!" in the next breath.
> 
> To people like you, who are believed to be racists, the real meaning of "reverse racism" or 'anti white discrimination" is having to live in a post 1965 world where you are expected to treat non white people fairly and equally.
> 
> To the point that it just feels uncomfortable to you.
> 
> Being called a RACIST in YOUR case, is not an insult, it's a DIAGNOSIS.
> 
> That's the way you are viewed by a number of people here, and no matter what level of objection that you express towards that perception, it is not likely to change,
> 
> Lastly, speaking for myself, I believe that you are more ignorant and misinformed than you are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.
> 
> What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.
> 
> And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "vile" about those observations
> 
> 
> You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.
> 
> Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.
> 
> Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.
> 
> Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected post.
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
Click to expand...


No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time.. 

Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
. 

Denial does you no good.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
Click to expand...

So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?

No it doesn't.

This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
Click to expand...


First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.

Didn't you?

Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.

And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens. 
.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Didn't you?
> 
> Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.
> 
> And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
> .
Click to expand...

You are a dumbass.
We didn't pay reparations, Obama apparently did, with an obvious attempt to establish some sort of precedent.
FYU, I never heard of this happening until now, but Obama had a habit of throwing money around, which contributed to the deficit.
And paying reparations (technically it isn't reparations) is not the same thing as granting amnesty to illegals. Reparations is a long term payment to millions of people, which amounts to welfare that never goes away, whereas amnesty and this $12 million dollars is a one-time thing.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Didn't you?
> 
> Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.
> 
> And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a dumbass.
> We didn't pay reparations, Obama apparently did, with an obvious attempt to establish some sort of precedent.
> FYU, I never heard of this happening until now, but Obama had a habit of throwing money around, which contributed to the deficit.
> And paying reparations is not the same thing as granting amnesty to illegals. Reparations is a long term payment to millions of people, which amounts to welfare that never goes away, whereas amnesty is a one-time thing.
Click to expand...


So, I'm  a "dumbass" for pointing out your tendency .to make statements that are false?

You actually state that "The U.S. did not pay the 12 million,  Obama did"? He was the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, you idiot, so yes, WE did pay the 12 million.

How the hell could he have done that without getting it approved?

You actually believe that 3 million illegals beiing granted amnesty for life had less of a financial impact than a one time payment of 12 million dollars?

You are a retarded fuck. Did you even graduate from high school?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you call me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons. Thus, since you insult me, allow me to point out that you are a race baiting asshole. The difference between us, is that my insult of you, is true, while you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.
> 
> What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.
> 
> And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "vile" about those observations
> 
> 
> You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.
> 
> Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.
> 
> Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.
> 
> Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected post.
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
Click to expand...



I know that denying does me no good.

That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.


Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.


BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are a liar. "I" did not call you a vile name.
> 
> What I stated is that you are "perceived" as being a racist by some who post here.
> 
> And,  I stated that I believe you to be more ignorant and misinformed than you are a racist.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "vile" about those observations
> 
> 
> You could save yourself from having so many meltdowns if you took  time to read more thoroughly.
> 
> Furthermore, yes, I do not believe that your so called :arguments" are sound, because you are far too emotionally invested in defending your obtuse positions to total strangers.....to the point of typing the same thing over and over.
> 
> Although I am beginning to  lose interest in being entertained by your shrill whining, I have noticed that you seldom back up what you post with any credible sources.
> 
> Since you factually prove very little regarding what you see as truth, why should anyone who responds to you just for a laugh waste their time doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected post.
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
Click to expand...


Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me. 

Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.

Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
Click to expand...


Your argument has no merit and it's just that simple .

*We found that, if the average incomes of minorities were raised to the average incomes of whites, total U.S. earnings would increase by 12%, representing nearly $1 trillion today.  By closing the earnings gap through higher productivity, gross domestic product (GDP) would increase by a comparable percentage, for an increase of $1.9 trillion today.  The earnings gain would translate into $180 billion in additional corporate profits, $290 billion in additional federal tax revenues, and a potential reduction in the federal deficit of $350 billion, or 2.3% of GDP.*

Source: The Business Case for Racial Equity
_Production of this brief was funded by the W. K. Kellogg Foundation.  Lead author: Ani Turner, Altarum Institute.  Contributors: Dolores Acevedo-Garcia, Brandeis University; Darrell Gaskin, Johns Hopkins University; Thomas LaVeist, Johns Hopkins University; David R. Williams, Harvard University; Laura Segal, Trust for America’s Health; and George Miller, Altarum Institute._ 

This is what your racism costs America.


----------



## Crixus

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​






You should hear them go on about Asians, Mexicans and Jews. Almost forgot the gays.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
Click to expand...


I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.

Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.

What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.

I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.

The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched a few now* former* supporters of black activists get converted and leave due to the incessant B.S. of the black extremists here. Good job. When you're losing more people than you're converting to your side, David Duke and Richard Spencer thank you for your hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> You know something, you're not fooling anyone with your references to extremists and Richard Spencer.  And you think everything ends now because someone was able to get the moderators to remove all of the threatening and defamatory comments from view?
Click to expand...


All of my posts are intact.  I haven't threatened anyone.  And you're bitching because a black extremist started the conversation that led to people being threatened - then, he, himself ran to the mods????  

The reality is, *YOUR* side wanted the threatening language.  I told your boys to take it to PM.  I stand by what I'm saying.  When you're *losing *support over your tactics, it says to me that *YOU* are the one not fooling anybody.


----------



## Paul Essien

3 white men dismember 2 young black men

Lynchings have never ceased in the US. Social media, technology is bringing it to the forefront.  They executed the two young black men at point blank range, abducted their bodies, took them to a pond where they tied cinderblocks to them so they would sink to the bottom, burned their clothes, and destroyed the evidence

Body of young black man hanging from tree

With both of these the key word is* YOUNG*. White supremacist don't give a fk about some Dylan Roof going into a church and killing old black ppl. Don't get me wrong that's also fun for them

But what they want and love is killing young black ppl. They LOVE that. They want (_what they consider_) the thugs. The went the black men who are young and virile and can make babies and who can grow and build. They want the young black men. That's the real prize.

Problem is. Where ever young black men are. We are already heavily policed as it is. Schools. Concerts etc. That's why you'll get more of these waffle house murders.

They love it when Trayvon Martin and Tamir Rice get's killed. They jerk off to Mike Brown and Freddie Gray. That's why they pour thousands into their gofundme accounts. April is always a big month for white supremacists (Hitlers birthday and the month he died)

They will try and pass these off suicides but that's the system of white supremacy.


----------



## IM2

These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......

First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Didn't you?
> 
> Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.
> 
> And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a dumbass.
> We didn't pay reparations, Obama apparently did, with an obvious attempt to establish some sort of precedent.
> FYU, I never heard of this happening until now, but Obama had a habit of throwing money around, which contributed to the deficit.
> And paying reparations is not the same thing as granting amnesty to illegals. Reparations is a long term payment to millions of people, which amounts to welfare that never goes away, whereas amnesty is a one-time thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm  a "dumbass" for pointing out your tendency .to make statements that are false?
> 
> You actually state that "The U.S. did not pay the 12 million,  Obama did"? He was the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, you idiot, so yes, WE did pay the 12 million.
> 
> How the hell could he have done that without getting it approved?
> 
> You actually believe that 3 million illegals beiing granted amnesty for life had less of a financial impact than a one time payment of 12 million dollars?
> 
> You are a retarded fuck. Did you even graduate from high school?
Click to expand...

Look genius, Obama paid Iran $162 billion without approval from Congress. He sent pallets of cash to them without anyone knowing about it till after it happened. WHY? Because the Washington Establishment doesn't want to be called racists.

And FYI, once you grant citizenship to illegals they we are no longer responsible for their care. Sure, they can apply for welfare, but this reclassified them and allowed them to get jobs legally, which means they become taxpayers instead of simply welfare recipients.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a lot of people who didnt have computer skills or previous experience. Many warehouse applicants lied about traffic violations, they would be required to drive a company vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> How much of your time does that waste?
Click to expand...

It was worse with the driving violations because after the entire interview, we have to wait for drivers records for violations. There were more white guys who had driving violations.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument has no merit and it's just that simple .
> 
> *We found that, if the average incomes of minorities were raised to the average incomes of whites, total U.S. earnings would increase by 12%, representing nearly $1 trillion today.  By closing the earnings gap through higher productivity, gross domestic product (GDP) would increase by a comparable percentage, for an increase of $1.9 trillion today.  The earnings gain would translate into $180 billion in additional corporate profits, $290 billion in additional federal tax revenues, and a potential reduction in the federal deficit of $350 billion, or 2.3% of GDP.*
> 
> Source: The Business Case for Racial Equity
> _Production of this brief was funded by the W. K. Kellogg Foundation.  Lead author: Ani Turner, Altarum Institute.  Contributors: Dolores Acevedo-Garcia, Brandeis University; Darrell Gaskin, Johns Hopkins University; Thomas LaVeist, Johns Hopkins University; David R. Williams, Harvard University; Laura Segal, Trust for America’s Health; and George Miller, Altarum Institute._
> 
> This is what your racism costs America.
Click to expand...

Your argument has no merit. 
You're talking about earnings when in fact the core issue you are discussing is a new form of welfare, which is just another addition to the deficit.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
Click to expand...


You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.

When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.

_*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
*
*
_*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
*
*
_*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
*
*
_*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
*
*
_*•Public facilities were segregated *_
*
*
_*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
*

And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.

The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.

Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.



Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.  

Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.

The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument has no merit and it's just that simple .
> 
> *We found that, if the average incomes of minorities were raised to the average incomes of whites, total U.S. earnings would increase by 12%, representing nearly $1 trillion today.  By closing the earnings gap through higher productivity, gross domestic product (GDP) would increase by a comparable percentage, for an increase of $1.9 trillion today.  The earnings gain would translate into $180 billion in additional corporate profits, $290 billion in additional federal tax revenues, and a potential reduction in the federal deficit of $350 billion, or 2.3% of GDP.*
> 
> Source: The Business Case for Racial Equity
> _Production of this brief was funded by the W. K. Kellogg Foundation.  Lead author: Ani Turner, Altarum Institute.  Contributors: Dolores Acevedo-Garcia, Brandeis University; Darrell Gaskin, Johns Hopkins University; Thomas LaVeist, Johns Hopkins University; David R. Williams, Harvard University; Laura Segal, Trust for America’s Health; and George Miller, Altarum Institute._
> 
> This is what your racism costs America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> You're talking about earnings when in fact the core issue you are discussing is a new form of welfare, which is just another addition to the deficit.
Click to expand...


I'm not debating this with you white ---, I'm telling you. Your argument is a waste of time. It's stupid. Reparations is not welfare, you owe us the money. .


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
Click to expand...


Again, more filibustering by you and *WHEN* that happens, I quit reading the moment I see you post an outright* LIE*.  You cannot even convince yourself of the B.S. you post.  

You should be cursing your ancestors for starting slavery, not lying about the whites for ending it.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument has no merit and it's just that simple .
> 
> *We found that, if the average incomes of minorities were raised to the average incomes of whites, total U.S. earnings would increase by 12%, representing nearly $1 trillion today.  By closing the earnings gap through higher productivity, gross domestic product (GDP) would increase by a comparable percentage, for an increase of $1.9 trillion today.  The earnings gain would translate into $180 billion in additional corporate profits, $290 billion in additional federal tax revenues, and a potential reduction in the federal deficit of $350 billion, or 2.3% of GDP.*
> 
> Source: The Business Case for Racial Equity
> _Production of this brief was funded by the W. K. Kellogg Foundation.  Lead author: Ani Turner, Altarum Institute.  Contributors: Dolores Acevedo-Garcia, Brandeis University; Darrell Gaskin, Johns Hopkins University; Thomas LaVeist, Johns Hopkins University; David R. Williams, Harvard University; Laura Segal, Trust for America’s Health; and George Miller, Altarum Institute._
> 
> This is what your racism costs America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> You're talking about earnings when in fact the core issue you are discussing is a new form of welfare, which is just another addition to the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm n debating this with you white ---, I'm telling you. Your argument is a waste of time. It's stupid. Reparations is not welfare, you owe us the money. .
Click to expand...


Nobody owes you spit.  You should be paying the whites back for an institution *YOUR* race initiated.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.


And 99.99% of white people have invented nothing either but they still love to brag about white inventions like they invented them themselves

I'm pretty sure you'd have no problem with whites wanting to claim and take pride in the good things from whites past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but when people like me and others point out the bad things from whites past, all of sudden were "*black extremists*" and you claim that has nothing to do with them (like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)

You can't have it both ways.

If inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites then slavery and genocide are proof of the evil of whites.

You can't claim one without the other.

Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing, then the same goes for inventions too.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
Click to expand...

One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans. 

Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> How many alter egos do you have?  No white experienced racism.  When that's proven to be utter B.S. it's now institutional racism.


As an idea anyone can be racist so if you strictly go by what the dictionary states then yes anyone can be racist

But at the systemic level - Black people can't really be racist.

Although a black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because

1) Black people in authority are rare.

2) Even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black people who are white and who can slap them down and who would not stand for a black person systematically shitting on whites.

3) Even in Obama's case he was not free to do anything to oppress white people (even were he wanted to) given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.

There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. 

So the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.

And guess what ?

Even in countries where black people are in the majority, like in Nigeria, Ghana, Jamaica, even over there racism to whites is limited by the reality of global economics and the desire for good relations with the West.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
Click to expand...


You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.

*10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*

The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.

1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!

10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History

Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..

Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true 





*Karen Fratti*

*Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*

According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.

It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened). The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.

Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will

I guess she's a black extremist. And so whites do work with us.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
Click to expand...


It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:

*The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
*A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *

In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination. 
.
.The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian

We call this proof.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> And 99.99% of white people have invented nothing either but they still love to brag about white inventions like they invented them themselves
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd have no problem with whites wanting to claim and take pride in the good things from whites past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but when people like me and others point out the bad things from whites past, all of sudden were "*black extremists*" and you claim that has nothing to do with them (like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)
> 
> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> If inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites then slavery and genocide are proof of the evil of whites.
> 
> You can't claim one without the other.
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing, then the same goes for inventions too.
Click to expand...


There is no proof that blacks, as a race, invented anything of any consequence.  The Chinese invented gunpowder; John Garand invented the M1 rifle.  The Soviets went into space first.  

Oh, I'm sorry.  I forgot.  Black people invented slavery and benefited off the people they held captive.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
Click to expand...

Not really.
Since it was legal you can't prove it was the government's fault. Blame the courts. 
The law changed. Anyone who continues the practice after the law changes is guilty.
You'd have more of a case going against Jim Crow, but that was only enforced in predominantly Democrat states in the South. Still that was the law. In what way has it effected you, other than giving you a piss-poor attitude???


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many alter egos do you have?  No white experienced racism.  When that's proven to be utter B.S. it's now institutional racism.
> 
> 
> 
> As an idea anyone can be racist so if you strictly go by what the dictionary states then yes anyone can be racist
> 
> But at the systemic level - Black people can't really be racist.
> 
> Although a black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> 1) Black people in authority are rare.
> 
> 2) Even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black people who are white and who can slap them down and who would not stand for a black person systematically shitting on whites.
> 
> 3) Even in Obama's case he was not free to do anything to oppress white people (even were he wanted to) given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> So the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.
> 
> And guess what ?
> 
> Even in countries where black people are in the majority, like in Nigeria, Ghana, Jamaica, even over there racism to whites is limited by the reality of global economics and the desire for good relations with the West.
Click to expand...


Names you didn't mention:

Oprah Winfrey
Michael Jordan
Sean Combs
Tiger Woods
Mariah Carey

And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened). The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will
> 
> I guess she's a black extremist. And so whites do work with us.
Click to expand...


When I support the Hispanics POV, people claim I'm an "_open borders nutjob_."  So, it isn't inconceivable that I can look at whites that take up the black cause and try to pretend they cannot be a black extremist.  There are plenty of whites who do not know their own culture. 

You can be any race and support another - then be called all manner of names... Kanye West sound familiar to any of you?

So, if a black that feels like you guns down a black, that white cannot be a victim?  Wow!  Such logic... NOT.

I was going to get into this today, but it is no longer worth my time given that most people have had the intelligence not to argue with you.  You've been shown the flaws in your arguments.

I want you to look at the bottom line:

1)  America was founded as a white nation, intended to be a constitutional Republic

2)  The earliest colonists saw themselves as God's people, sent here to build the New Jerusalem and establish Liberty

3)  The whites - especially those in America have fought wars on every continent in order to secure the Liberties of people and we never took an acre of land from them

4)  It was the white race that stepped in and stopped slavery

5)  Under this so - called "_racist nation_" white people established the greatest nation in the annals of history

6)  If blacks don't like it here, they can always pack their bags and move

7)  Apparently black people fare better here than anywhere else.  They keep pouring into the United States

8)  You're always implying some racial superiority over whites (i.e. allegations they did not invent anything, always used the white people, etc.) but you cannot point to a single nation that the scores of  millionaire blacks are bankrolling because they think with a little money they too can be the next America

9)  If your black brethren had kept you instead of selling you to rich slave traders, you very well might have been eaten as soup instead of having the opportunity of a lifetime (one that others are willing to die for a chance at)

10)  It appears to me that you want to fan the flames of a controversy that could become an internal conflict.  But, you want to incite others because you don't want to be on the front lines spewing crap that even a majority of blacks would actually be ashamed to be a part of.

You really need to change careers.  The race baiting career you've chosen is costing you supporters, not adding to them. Most people realize that when the Mayflower hit these shores, half of its passengers were dead within a year of arriving here.  Yet, colonists kept coming and starting with nothing they built this nation.

You should use that as a blueprint to get the young generation off their ass and instead of making a career of complaining that America owes you a living, establish a group of people that can be self sufficient.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are from, but where I'm from white people struggled, and worked hard to make ends meet, and yes they worked in the fields, worked in construction, worked in garbage, lived on dirt streets, had no TV, used outhouses, canned their food, grew their food, built their houses by hand, some were educated while many worked and learned from their parents in their homes. You thinking that you have the Patten on hard living is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
Click to expand...


You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> There is no proof that blacks, as a race, invented anything of any consequence.  The Chinese invented gunpowder; John Garand invented the M1 rifle.  The Soviets went into space first.


If you say "_blacks, as a race, invented anything of any consequence"_ then are white people are of no consequence ? Considering that black people were the first people on Earth and white people came from black people.

But the “_There is no proof that Blacks never developed a civilization or done or invented anything of note_” is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians because if civilization goes all the way back to black people and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?

I could spend thousands of words showing you evidence by African and European writers. But if you're interested you can seek it out for yourself.

You can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, Walter Rodney and Ivan Van Sertima and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black writers, you can examine the books of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected African scholars in modern history, who is white and British.

Or you can watch Tariq Nasheed "Hidden Colors" series

Hidden Colors

Hidden Colors

The most important inventions of mankind were made by black people.

Take agriculture and metallurgy. They were both developed in West Africa. Humans spent thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.

Seems pretty obvious but if nobody explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works. Also iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE.

Agriculture and iron smelting were probably two of the most important things man ever discovered because they create a foundation for so many other things.

Now I know you will not dispute this, you'll merely dismiss it. It's part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.

Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.

Let me take a wild guess. Your gonna say "We wuz kangz" Right ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> Names you didn't mention:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> Michael Jordan
> Sean Combs
> Tiger Woods
> Mariah Carey


All entertainers.

Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them. Even at the height of racism you still had your Jack Johnson's Muhammad Ali's, Lena Horne's, Ella Fitzgeralds, Sammy Davis Jnr, Steppin Fetchit's.

The question is, how have whites felt about blacks being their bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors?


Humorme said:


> And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe


No white man is African

If I come into your home, rob and rape you, and say I'm doing it because blk people are superior to whites and I proceed to put you and your people under my heel. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names you didn't mention:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> Michael Jordan
> Sean Combs
> Tiger Woods
> Mariah Carey
> 
> 
> 
> All entertainers.
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them. Even at the height of racism you still had your Jack Johnson's Muhammad Ali, Lena Horne's, Ella Fitzgeralds, Sammy Davis Jnr, Steppin Fetchit's.
> 
> The question is, how have whites felt about blacks being their bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African
> 
> If I come into your home, rob and rape you, and say I'm doing it because blk people are superior to whites and I proceed to put you and your people under my heel. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
Click to expand...


If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.

Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.  

Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.  The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.

No matter how you spin it, you did it to yourself from the time of the 13th Amendment, forward.  Blacks are *STILL* voting for the party of slavery.  I choose not to be as miserable as you.

Wake up or one day you're going to be a mad little old man like IM2.  You will have nothing; you'll be unhappy and still blaming the world for you not being rich and / or self sufficient.

You're not going to get squat from the government.  The people have demanded so much government that the government owes the amount of all the assets of America TWICE and then some.  You don't get something from nothing.

If you want what is in the hands of private individuals, you will have to physically take it from them.  A lot of whites understand what you don't and are prepared for it.  All this talk and insulting back and forth is a colossal clusterphuck waste of time.

You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause after your side has spit on the people who bled and died in your battle alongside you.  You keep talking and keep losing supporters.  Keep pissing people off and pretty soon you'll be so weak you can't fight in any arena:  legal, political, physical, etc.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.
> Since it was legal you can't prove it was the government's fault. Blame the courts.
> The law changed. Anyone who continues the practice after the law changes is guilty.
> You'd have more of a case going against Jim Crow, but that was only enforced in predominantly Democrat states in the South. Still that was the law. In what way has it effected you, other than giving you a piss-poor attitude???
Click to expand...


Keep trying. Jim Crow was nationwide.. I told you once. I'm no ;longer debating you on these matters. I'm telling you. Do you know how stupid you sound? The courts are part of the government we have a case against the united states government. And that's just the way it is.

.


----------



## IM2

.


Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in this country struggle to make ends meet.  What does you apparently not having or had access to any money have to do with the topic of discussion?
> 
> And nobody has begged anyone for anything, both you and the girl/guy with the supergirl avatar seem to think pointing out the holes in your arguments constitute begging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
Click to expand...


*This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*

*The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...

*Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*

*Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*

Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why

*What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*

"There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.

What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party

*The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.

At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.

Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.

The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP

Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*
> 
> *The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
> The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...
> 
> *Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*
> 
> *Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why
> 
> *What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*
> 
> "There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.
> 
> What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party
> 
> *The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
> Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.
Click to expand...

Nice cut & paste job.
And you need to stop defending the very people that backed slavery for over a century and created Jim Crow laws when slavery ended. The very people that still have you willfully enslaved to the Democratic Party.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.
> Since it was legal you can't prove it was the government's fault. Blame the courts.
> The law changed. Anyone who continues the practice after the law changes is guilty.
> You'd have more of a case going against Jim Crow, but that was only enforced in predominantly Democrat states in the South. Still that was the law. In what way has it effected you, other than giving you a piss-poor attitude???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trying. Jim Crow was nationwide.. I told you once. I'm no ;longer debating you on these matters. I'm telling you. Do you know how stupid you sound? The courts are part of the government we have a case against the united states government. And that's just the way it is.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Whoops.


*Jim Crow laws*


Jim Crow laws were *state and local laws that enforced racial segregation in the Southern United States*. Enacted by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures in the late 19th century after the Reconstruction period, these laws continued to be enforced until 1965. They mandated racial segregation in all public facilities in the states of the former Confederate States of America, starting in the 1870s and 1880s, and upheld by the United States Supreme Court's "separate but equal" doctrine for African Americans. Public education had essentially been segregated since its establishment in most of the South after the Civil War.



Jim Crow laws - Wikipedia

​


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
Click to expand...


The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.



> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).



The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as : 

1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 
2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.

Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.



> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.



A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."

This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.


----------



## Humorme

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
Click to expand...


I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*
> 
> *The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
> The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...
> 
> *Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*
> 
> *Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why
> 
> *What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*
> 
> "There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.
> 
> What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party
> 
> *The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
> Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.
Click to expand...


You appear to suffer from delusions and you have a proven inability to understand the links that you post.

Despite his many flaws, Trump has not said nor done anything to hurt the black people in America.  Those who were and are producers (as opposed to welfarites spending their lives making a career out of hating white people) seem to trend toward Donald Trump - Herman Cain, Kanye West, and Dr. Ben Carson would top the list.  

Yeah you write in big caps and try to mock me, but you are the one  who is having trouble getting his head out of his ass and plugged into the 21st century.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
Click to expand...


_False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
_
The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
_ 

_


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names you didn't mention:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> Michael Jordan
> Sean Combs
> Tiger Woods
> Mariah Carey
> 
> 
> 
> All entertainers.
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them. Even at the height of racism you still had your Jack Johnson's Muhammad Ali's, Lena Horne's, Ella Fitzgeralds, Sammy Davis Jnr, Steppin Fetchit's.
> 
> The question is, how have whites felt about blacks being their bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African
> 
> If I come into your home, rob and rape you, and say I'm doing it because blk people are superior to whites and I proceed to put you and your people under my heel. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
Click to expand...

If white people came from black people, aren't we all African?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> 
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*
> 
> *The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
> The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...
> 
> *Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*
> 
> *Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why
> 
> *What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*
> 
> "There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.
> 
> What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party
> 
> *The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
> Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to suffer from delusions and you have a proven inability to understand the links that you post.
> 
> Despite his many flaws, Trump has not said nor done anything to hurt the black people in America.  Those who were and are producers (as opposed to welfarites spending their lives making a career out of hating white people) seem to trend toward Donald Trump - Herman Cain, Kanye West, and Dr. Ben Carson would top the list.
> 
> Yeah you write in big caps and try to mock me, but you are the one  who is having trouble getting his head out of his ass and plugged into the 21st century.
Click to expand...


I don't fall for gaslighting son. I know I am right when I speak.

I see the 21st century and it's a bunch of white racists on the internet posting up racist bullshit every day while trying to tell us blacks that it's a thing of he past.

LOL! You named 3 people out of over 40 million. And when Kaye said Bush didn't like blacks punks like you opened up your racism wide against him. So let me make something clear to you. I was a very successful man when I worked. So successful I retired 5 years ago at age 52. I am not 61 taking government money for raising kids. You aren't in here talking to destitute blacks whining because whitey didn't give us anything.  You have one lawyer and several successful businessmen you are up against. YOU, are the low man on the totem pole. Stay in your lane.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names you didn't mention:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> Michael Jordan
> Sean Combs
> Tiger Woods
> Mariah Carey
> 
> 
> 
> All entertainers.
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them. Even at the height of racism you still had your Jack Johnson's Muhammad Ali's, Lena Horne's, Ella Fitzgeralds, Sammy Davis Jnr, Steppin Fetchit's.
> 
> The question is, how have whites felt about blacks being their bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African
> 
> If I come into your home, rob and rape you, and say I'm doing it because blk people are superior to whites and I proceed to put you and your people under my heel. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white people came from black people, aren't we all African?
Click to expand...


And what's your point? .LOL! I gotta see this.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
Click to expand...

_
_
If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.

If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that. 




> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.



I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Didn't you?
> 
> Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.
> 
> And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a dumbass.
> We didn't pay reparations, Obama apparently did, with an obvious attempt to establish some sort of precedent.
> FYU, I never heard of this happening until now, but Obama had a habit of throwing money around, which contributed to the deficit.
> And paying reparations is not the same thing as granting amnesty to illegals. Reparations is a long term payment to millions of people, which amounts to welfare that never goes away, whereas amnesty is a one-time thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm  a "dumbass" for pointing out your tendency .to make statements that are false?
> 
> You actually state that "The U.S. did not pay the 12 million,  Obama did"? He was the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, you idiot, so yes, WE did pay the 12 million.
> 
> How the hell could he have done that without getting it approved?
> 
> You actually believe that 3 million illegals beiing granted amnesty for life had less of a financial impact than a one time payment of 12 million dollars?
> 
> You are a retarded fuck. Did you even graduate from high school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look genius, Obama paid Iran $162 billion without approval from Congress. He sent pallets of cash to them without anyone knowing about it till after it happened. WHY? Because the Washington Establishment doesn't want to be called racists.
> 
> And FYI, once you grant citizenship to illegals they we are no longer responsible for their care. Sure, they can apply for welfare, but this reclassified them and allowed them to get jobs legally, which means they become taxpayers instead of simply welfare recipients.
Click to expand...


SMGDH. Where THE HELL do you get your "facts" from? It was NOT 162 billion, it was 1.7 billion due to an arbitration claim between the U.S. and Iran.

The money came from a fund administered by the Treasury department for settling litigation claims, and the money was permanently approved by Congress, allowing the President the ability to bypass congressional approval if the money is needed to make a settlement..

On the SAME day that the money was delivered(on pallets), Tehran agreed to release 4 American prisoners.

In 1991, the U.S. paid out 278 million using the very same fund!

Now, if you are referring to the 150 billion that the Orange Idiot in the white house has made reference to, that is Iran's money to begin with.

Money that is frozen that they cannot collect due to sanctions levied against their country.


Furthermore, I already know goddamn well that when illegal immigrants become legal citizens that they SHOULD become taxpayers.

So now are you going to claim now that ALL of the 3 million illegals  that senile old Reagan gave amnesty to, followed through with becoming full taxpaying citizens? Really?

Of course there is no chance that many of them continued to fly under the radar tax free....RIGHT?

Your ignorance is astounding.


----------



## IM2

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
Click to expand...


So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?

I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.

*ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.

You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.  

People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.

Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
Click to expand...


Think again. Tnen repost.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
Click to expand...


In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?

Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.

Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.

In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved. 
We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.

So there you have it.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Didn't you?
> 
> Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.
> 
> And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a dumbass.
> We didn't pay reparations, Obama apparently did, with an obvious attempt to establish some sort of precedent.
> FYU, I never heard of this happening until now, but Obama had a habit of throwing money around, which contributed to the deficit.
> And paying reparations is not the same thing as granting amnesty to illegals. Reparations is a long term payment to millions of people, which amounts to welfare that never goes away, whereas amnesty is a one-time thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm  a "dumbass" for pointing out your tendency .to make statements that are false?
> 
> You actually state that "The U.S. did not pay the 12 million,  Obama did"? He was the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, you idiot, so yes, WE did pay the 12 million.
> 
> How the hell could he have done that without getting it approved?
> 
> You actually believe that 3 million illegals beiing granted amnesty for life had less of a financial impact than a one time payment of 12 million dollars?
> 
> You are a retarded fuck. Did you even graduate from high school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look genius, Obama paid Iran $162 billion without approval from Congress. He sent pallets of cash to them without anyone knowing about it till after it happened. WHY? Because the Washington Establishment doesn't want to be called racists.
> 
> And FYI, once you grant citizenship to illegals they we are no longer responsible for their care. Sure, they can apply for welfare, but this reclassified them and allowed them to get jobs legally, which means they become taxpayers instead of simply welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMGDH. Where THE HELL do you get your "facts" from? It was NOT 162 billion, it was 1.7 billion due to an arbitration claim between the U.S. and Iran.
> 
> The money came from a fund administered by the Treasury department for settling litigation claims, and the money was permanently approved by Congress, allowing the President the ability to bypass congressional approval if the money is needed to make a settlement..
> 
> On the SAME day that the money was delivered(on pallets), Tehran agreed to release 4 American prisoners.
> 
> In 1991, the U.S. paid out 278 million using the very same fund!
> 
> Now, if you are referring to the 150 billion that the Orange Idiot in the white house has made reference to, that is Iran's money to begin with.
> 
> Money that is frozen that they cannot collect due to sanctions levied against their country.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I already know goddamn well that when illegal immigrants become legal citizens that they SHOULD become taxpayers.
> 
> So now are you going to claim now that ALL of the 3 million illegals  that senile old Reagan gave amnesty to, followed through with becoming full taxpaying citizens? Really?
> 
> Of course there is no chance that many of them continued to fly under the radar tax free....RIGHT?
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding.
Click to expand...

OH........ It's Iran's money to begin with.

Lol!

Since when does a sworn enemy, who officially declared war on the United States, who murders our soldiers, and took or motherfucking diplomats hostage deserve anything more than a serious ass-whipping???


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
Click to expand...


No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
Click to expand...


So I guess that excuses the favoritism my sisters see and that asswipe spitting on me?


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that excuses the favoritism my sisters see and that asswipe spitting on me?
Click to expand...


No, but it certainly is not the same as the 241 years of continuing national white favoritism and racist garbage whites have put on us which is what you are here trying to claim.

*29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead*
* 29  

 Things . . .*


*Believe that if you have experienced discrimination it is the same as experiencing structural racism.*
*Instead: Recognize that racism is not just prejudice, but prejudice plus power.  In our society, whites have the vast majority of power in institutions such as schools, courts, and corporations and maintenance of national narratives. Individual people of color may be biased against whites, just as whites may be biased against people of color.  But the difference is that whites have institutional power to consistently deny resources and rights to people of color impacting their life choices and life chances; people of color do not have similar power to use their bias that way.*
*
*

*Believe that racism “goes both ways.”*
*Instead: See above

*

*Believe that any personal struggle you endure is the equivalent of oppression.*
*Instead:  All people endure personal struggle; oppression is a separate situation.  Oppression is when the cards are systematically stacked against you by forces outside your control; when society has the power to deny you rights and resources.  Oppression is the systematic exploitation of one social group by another for its own benefit; it involves institutional control, ideological domination and the imposition of the dominant group’s culture on the oppressed group.*

29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead | Baltimore Racial Justice Action


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First things first. You implied that Jews were not paid reparations by the U.S. for what happened to them in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Didn't you?
> 
> Now you know that is not true. Maybe ypu should learn how to validate what you claim did not happen.
> 
> And Obama awarding them 12 million, pales in comparison to Reagan granting amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dumbass.
> We didn't pay reparations, Obama apparently did, with an obvious attempt to establish some sort of precedent.
> FYU, I never heard of this happening until now, but Obama had a habit of throwing money around, which contributed to the deficit.
> And paying reparations is not the same thing as granting amnesty to illegals. Reparations is a long term payment to millions of people, which amounts to welfare that never goes away, whereas amnesty is a one-time thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm  a "dumbass" for pointing out your tendency .to make statements that are false?
> 
> You actually state that "The U.S. did not pay the 12 million,  Obama did"? He was the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, you idiot, so yes, WE did pay the 12 million.
> 
> How the hell could he have done that without getting it approved?
> 
> You actually believe that 3 million illegals beiing granted amnesty for life had less of a financial impact than a one time payment of 12 million dollars?
> 
> You are a retarded fuck. Did you even graduate from high school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look genius, Obama paid Iran $162 billion without approval from Congress. He sent pallets of cash to them without anyone knowing about it till after it happened. WHY? Because the Washington Establishment doesn't want to be called racists.
> 
> And FYI, once you grant citizenship to illegals they we are no longer responsible for their care. Sure, they can apply for welfare, but this reclassified them and allowed them to get jobs legally, which means they become taxpayers instead of simply welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMGDH. Where THE HELL do you get your "facts" from? It was NOT 162 billion, it was 1.7 billion due to an arbitration claim between the U.S. and Iran.
> 
> The money came from a fund administered by the Treasury department for settling litigation claims, and the money was permanently approved by Congress, allowing the President the ability to bypass congressional approval if the money is needed to make a settlement..
> 
> On the SAME day that the money was delivered(on pallets), Tehran agreed to release 4 American prisoners.
> 
> In 1991, the U.S. paid out 278 million using the very same fund!
> 
> Now, if you are referring to the 150 billion that the Orange Idiot in the white house has made reference to, that is Iran's money to begin with.
> 
> Money that is frozen that they cannot collect due to sanctions levied against their country.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I already know goddamn well that when illegal immigrants become legal citizens that they SHOULD become taxpayers.
> 
> So now are you going to claim now that ALL of the 3 million illegals  that senile old Reagan gave amnesty to, followed through with becoming full taxpaying citizens? Really?
> 
> Of course there is no chance that many of them continued to fly under the radar tax free....RIGHT?
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH........ It's Iran's money to begin with.
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Since when does a sworn enemy, who officially declared war on the United States, who murders our soldiers, and took or motherfucking diplomats hostage deserve anything more than a serious ass-whipping???
Click to expand...


Back to the subject matter, then I might answer that  question.

 Where did you get the "alternative fact" about Obama "bypassing Congress" and giving Iran 162 billion?

Do you normally just make up shit,  thinking that no one will catch it?

That is nowhere on the radar anywhere, except in your fertile imagination.


----------



## MizMolly

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
Click to expand...

He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
Click to expand...

Because someone is white, you automatically ASSume they are racist.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because someone is white, you automatically ASSume they are racist.
Click to expand...


No I don't. Why did I never call Delores a racist. She's white?.Lystrata, Esmerelda?  They are white, why haven't I assumed they are racist?  If I assume whites are racist, why do I post studies and articles from whites? I have made statements that there at millions of whites who are not racist, you aren't one of them. You're making things up Molly.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
Click to expand...


Must I? Or is it that I get tired of you motherfuckers telling me I say what  I do because I'm making excuses for failure? Ha? What about that one? You don't know me but you sure as hell feel free to talk that kind of shit now don't you? Your ass is both dumb and delusional. And look at you Ms non racism, you haven't said shit about all of what Humone said, all of how he told us that America was made for whites only and you kept your mouth shut. Racist.

And don't even try your usual retarded ass false equivalences,


----------



## Humorme

MizMolly said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
Click to expand...


He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.  

The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.

You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.  

Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.

I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that excuses the favoritism my sisters see and that asswipe spitting on me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it certainly is not the same as the 241 years of continuing national white favoritism and racist garbage whites have put on us which is what you are here trying to claim.
Click to expand...


Wrong again Lumpy. You've done this in every conversation you and I have had. I have said not one word to give you cause to think that I am implying any such thing. The only thing I have ever maintained in any of our discussions is that blacks can, and some are, racist. That's it.




> *29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead*
> * 29
> 
> Things . . .*





> *Believe that if you have experienced discrimination it is the same as experiencing structural racism.*
> 
> *Instead: Recognize that racism is not just prejudice, but prejudice plus power.*




Bullshit. If this were true then a poor white trash blue collar white supremacist is not racist because he doesn't have the power to oppress. You and I both know that's not true. The white trash nazi is just as racist as the person in power or authority. The only difference is that the white trash can do nothing more than spout racist drivel.



> *Believe that racism “goes both ways.”*



I personally don't believe it, I know it. I've seen it with my own eyes.

It seems to me that blacks like yourself are trying to appropriate the word "racism" for yourselves and apply all new meanings and definitions that somehow magically divest blacks of even the capability of racism and where whites are the only ones capable and guilty of it. 

We're never going to get very far with race relations if blacks continue to be less than honest as to what the word means. Stick to the dictionary definition. To do otherwise is intellectually dishonest. 
There also needs to be a consensus in the black community as to what constitutes racism. To deny a more qualified black person a job based on his/her race is racism and I think we can all agree on these kinds of examples. But then white people with dreadlocks are accused of cultural appropriation, we're told that saying "cotton picking" is racist and we're told that a decorative cotton display in Hobby Lobby is racist for Christ's sake. Is it any wonder you're encountering such resistance? White people are simply sick and tired of this shit because we just can't win no matter what we do or say.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because someone is white, you automatically ASSume they are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't. Why did I never call Delores a racist. She's white?.Lystrata, Esmerelda?  They are white, why haven't I assumed they are racist?  If I assume whites are racist, why do I post studies and articles from whites? I have made statements that there at millions of whites who are not racist, you aren't one of them. You're making things up Molly.
Click to expand...

Bs. Look at all the lies you have posted.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must I? Or is it that I get tired of you motherfuckers telling me I say what  I do because I'm making excuses for failure? Ha? What about that one? You don't know me but you sure as hell feel free to talk that kind of shit now don't you? Your ass is both dumb and delusional. And look at you Ms non racism, you haven't said shit about all of what Humone said, all of how he told us that America was made for whites only and you kept your mouth shut. Racist.
> 
> And don't even try your usual retarded ass false equivalences,
Click to expand...

Not replying to all posts does not make someone racist. You misunderstood his posts. Saying America was for whites, I would think, is because whites did govern and make the laws and permit slavery. I do not agree that it was right, its just how it was.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names you didn't mention:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> Michael Jordan
> Sean Combs
> Tiger Woods
> Mariah Carey
> 
> 
> 
> All entertainers.
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them. Even at the height of racism you still had your Jack Johnson's Muhammad Ali's, Lena Horne's, Ella Fitzgeralds, Sammy Davis Jnr, Steppin Fetchit's.
> 
> The question is, how have whites felt about blacks being their bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African
> 
> If I come into your home, rob and rape you, and say I'm doing it because blk people are superior to whites and I proceed to put you and your people under my heel. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
Click to expand...

Whites have no problem with black people being bankers, lawyers, doctors, millionaires, bosses or anything like that, otherwise if they show themselves to be American's who are fair, and non-racist in their lives. 

Whites have a huge problem with blacks who are racist that only hope to aquire power and wealth in order to someday use that power and wealth to somehow over throw the whites as a race of people someday. The whites know who these types of blacks are, just like the blacks know who the racist whites are. No one is fooled by it all, and both sides that are non-racist just hope that a balance will be kept in it all.

We have come close to aquiring a good nation of diverse people under an American flag and/or concept, but forces are always gathering to try and separate, and then conquer in order to rule over the other if feel threatened by them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.


I don't believe this story for a second.

Can you give me a link to this Walmart store that you say is filled with undeserving black ppl who are getting doors opened for them that whites are not?


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> there you have it.


Really?

Those blacks friends probably don't even know were your sister lives. Your sister has never dropped her kids at her so called black friends. Your sister had zero communication with her so called blk friends outside of work.

That's what's friends do. Cut the crap about your sister's blk friends. She did not have any.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer there you have it.


Hang on a sec. Thought Walmart were anti white ? What are you doing as captain and chief safety officer ? Get your facts straight.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out.
> there you have it.


So you said to a blk worker to put on gloves and he called you racist ?

No sane black man would do that. Tell the whole story. Youre missing out a lot blanks. See white supremacists get crazy when they have power over blk people. So if this Honduran guy was here to give his side of the story. I'm sure you would not come out the innocent guy your painting yourself as.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> he became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> there you have it.


Yes and that's how white people are in the workplace.

I know all about whites in the workplace. I know. I know. They do things to piss blk ppl off and if the blk person reacts, they go to HR and get them sacked. They go into victim mode like your doing 'I just asked him to put gloves on and he threatened to shoot me"

100% fake news


----------



## Humorme

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must I? Or is it that I get tired of you motherfuckers telling me I say what  I do because I'm making excuses for failure? Ha? What about that one? You don't know me but you sure as hell feel free to talk that kind of shit now don't you? Your ass is both dumb and delusional. And look at you Ms non racism, you haven't said shit about all of what Humone said, all of how he told us that America was made for whites only and you kept your mouth shut. Racist.
> 
> And don't even try your usual retarded ass false equivalences,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not replying to all posts does not make someone racist. You misunderstood his posts. Saying America was for whites, I would think, is because whites did govern and make the laws and permit slavery. I do not agree that it was right, its just how it was.
Click to expand...



I cannot alter the facts of history.  And I'm *not *lying for the acceptance of anybody... white or black.  Every statement that I put into that series or rants is honest and accurate.

In the latter part of 2016, Obama signed on to give the Israelis $3.8 BILLION dollars a year for ten years.  We are that committed to the idea that Israelis should have a homeland of their own, but we find something immoral with American history and the idea of a white nation having their own homeland.

Today, we might say, come to America and abide by "_our_" laws.  But, in America it's not when in Rome, do as the Romans do.  It's change your laws if they don't suit us or else you're a racist.

But like it or not our system of jurisprudence is built upon the white man's system.  This is from Encyclopedia.com:

"_The common law is a system of principles and rules grounded in universal custom or natural law and developed, articulated, and applied by courts in a process designed for the resolution of individual controversies. In this general sense, the common law is the historic basis of all* Anglo-American legal systems*. It is also an important element in the origin and plan of the United States Constitution_."

Common Law (Anglo-American) - Dictionary definition of Common Law (Anglo-American) | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary

What my critics want is for me to say something different or risk being called a racist.  All I can say is go to law school and preach the gospel according to IM2.  They will escort you out the door on day one.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this story for a second.
Click to expand...


Are you calling me a liar?



> Can you give me a link to this Walmart store that you say is filled with undeserving black ppl who are getting doors opened for them that whites are not?



I didn't say it was filled with undeserving blacks, I said my sisters have witnessed these things from time to time.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> there you have it.





> Really?
> 
> Those blacks friends probably don't even know were your sister lives. Your sister has never dropped her kids at her so called black friends. Your sister had zero communication with her so called blk friends outside of work.



First of all, they _have_ encountered their black friends outside of work. Secondly, getting together outside of work is not required for friendship.



> That's what's friends do. Cut the crap about your sister's blk friends. She did not have any.



How do you know this?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer there you have it.





> Hang on a sec. Thought Walmart were anti white ?



I didn't say Wal-Mart is anti-white.



> What are you doing as captain and chief safety officer ? Get your facts straight.



I don't work for Wal-Mart, my sisters do. I am a boat captain. Didn't you read my post?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out.
> there you have it.





> So you said to a blk worker to put on gloves and he called you racist ?



Nope. He called me a racist after I approached him on a safety issue and then did the same thing to the other black crewmember a few days later whereupon he assumed I was racist. Again, didn't you read my post?



> No sane black man would do that.



A sane black man did.



> Tell the whole story. Youre missing out a lot blanks. See white supremacists get crazy when they have power over blk people. So if this Honduran guy was here to give his side of the story. I'm sure you would not come out the innocent guy your painting yourself as.



The Honduran never had a problem with it. Unlike the other guy, he understood that I was just doing my duty as captain and that it was mere happenstance that they were both black.

I've worked with many blacks over the years and with this one exception, they've all enjoyed working with me and a few of them I consider friends.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> he became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> there you have it.





> Yes and that's how white people are in the workplace.
> 
> I know all about whites in the workplace. I know. I know. They do things to piss blk ppl off and if the blk person reacts, they go to HR and get them sacked. They go into victim mode like your doing 'I just asked him to put gloves on and he threatened to shoot me"
> 
> 100% fake news



I said the guy spit on me. That is cause for termination for any person of any color. Didn't you read my post?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must I? Or is it that I get tired of you motherfuckers telling me I say what  I do because I'm making excuses for failure? Ha? What about that one? You don't know me but you sure as hell feel free to talk that kind of shit now don't you? Your ass is both dumb and delusional. And look at you Ms non racism, you haven't said shit about all of what Humone said, all of how he told us that America was made for whites only and you kept your mouth shut. Racist.
> 
> And don't even try your usual retarded ass false equivalences,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not replying to all posts does not make someone racist. You misunderstood his posts. Saying America was for whites, I would think, is because whites did govern and make the laws and permit slavery. I do not agree that it was right, its just how it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot alter the facts of history.  And I'm *not *lying for the acceptance of anybody... white or black.  Every statement that I put into that series or rants is honest and accurate.
> 
> In the latter part of 2016, Obama signed on to give the Israelis $3.8 BILLION dollars a year for ten years.  We are that committed to the idea that Israelis should have a homeland of their own, but we find something immoral with American history and the idea of a white nation having their own homeland.
> 
> Today, we might say, come to America and abide by "_our_" laws.  But, in America it's not when in Rome, do as the Romans do.  It's change your laws if they don't suit us or else you're a racist.
> 
> But like it or not our system of jurisprudence is built upon the white man's system.  This is from Encyclopedia.com:
> 
> "_The common law is a system of principles and rules grounded in universal custom or natural law and developed, articulated, and applied by courts in a process designed for the resolution of individual controversies. In this general sense, the common law is the historic basis of all* Anglo-American legal systems*. It is also an important element in the origin and plan of the United States Constitution_."
> 
> Common Law (Anglo-American) - Dictionary definition of Common Law (Anglo-American) | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary
> 
> What my critics want is for me to say something different or risk being called a racist.  All I can say is go to law school and preach the gospel according to IM2.  They will escort you out the door on day one.
Click to expand...


This one is a true loon. If you preach the gospel according to me, you state that the system h jurisprudence is based on English Common law. There is  need say this is the white mans law because then you have to take into consideration the only reason this is the case is due to the fact the white man did not allow anyone else into the decision making process. Now you can tell me how I got history all screwed up but:





If I teach your gospel I offend most of the students, get fired and my name goes national as a racist. .

You can say a whole lot of things but the truth is 360 degrees, that means in this case you can say this is the anglo system of jurisprudence we are built on, but that's not the entire 360 degrees. The entire 360 is we operate under the white mans jurisprudence only because the white man would not let anyone else in to make laws. And so the white mans legal system has had a negative effect on non whites because the white man decided that even though we live here we do not have the same rights in that system. Therefore the white mans system of law was and is corrupt.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> 
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*
> 
> *The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
> The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...
> 
> *Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*
> 
> *Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why
> 
> *What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*
> 
> "There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.
> 
> What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party
> 
> *The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
> Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cut & paste job.
> And you need to stop defending the very people that backed slavery for over a century and created Jim Crow laws when slavery ended. The very people that still have you willfully enslaved to the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...


Since I'm not defending the democratic party of 1860, it is apparent you are talking crazy.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*
> 
> *The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
> The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...
> 
> *Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*
> 
> *Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why
> 
> *What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*
> 
> "There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.
> 
> What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party
> 
> *The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
> Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cut & paste job.
> And you need to stop defending the very people that backed slavery for over a century and created Jim Crow laws when slavery ended. The very people that still have you willfully enslaved to the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I'm not defending the democratic party of 1860, it is apparent you are talking crazy.
Click to expand...

Nope....you're trying to re-write history.
Democrats never change. 
They're racists and they never can admit when they screwed up.
All they did was change tactics when Jim Crow ended. 
The crazy one is the idiot that thinks Democrats don't run Washington and have for over 100 years regardless which party has the majority.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected post.
> 
> 
> 1. You open with claiming my arguments are unsound, but present no reason to support that claim.
> 
> 2. Unless your claim is that racists deny being racist, was the "supporting argument".. Which is utterly stupid, because non racist would deny being racist too.
> 
> 3. Your support for your calling me a racist is claiming that you know what we "really" mean when we complain about white discrimination. You offer no support of your mind reading ability, and that's all you have to support your vile insult of me.
> 
> 4. YOu do use the Logical Fallacy of Argumentum ad populum, as a supporting argument So there is that. It's a stupid and invalid argument. Argumentum ad populum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 5. So, to conclude, you SUPPORT callING me a vile name based on utterly stupid and invalid reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
Click to expand...




Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,


is a Logical Fallacy. 


That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.


You are the one denying the simplest of truths. 


It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.


----------



## frigidweirdo

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​



Most Americans are white. What a surprise.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> It was worse with the driving violations because after the entire interview, we have to wait for drivers records for violations. There were more white guys who had driving violations.


Proportionately?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Paul Essien said:


> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> So the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.
> 
> And guess what ?
> 
> Even in countries where black people are in the majority, like in Nigeria, Ghana, Jamaica, even over there racism to whites is limited by the reality of global economics and the desire for good relations with the West.


I just felt that this was worth highlighting and repeating.  Thank you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made


Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.

That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> 
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must I? Or is it that I get tired of you motherfuckers telling me I say what  I do because I'm making excuses for failure? Ha? What about that one? You don't know me but you sure as hell feel free to talk that kind of shit now don't you? Your ass is both dumb and delusional. And look at you Ms non racism, you haven't said shit about all of what Humone said, all of how he told us that America was made for whites only and you kept your mouth shut. Racist.
> 
> And don't even try your usual retarded ass false equivalences,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not replying to all posts does not make someone racist. You misunderstood his posts. Saying America was for whites, I would think, is because whites did govern and make the laws and permit slavery. I do not agree that it was right, its just how it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot alter the facts of history.  And I'm *not *lying for the acceptance of anybody... white or black.  Every statement that I put into that series or rants is honest and accurate.
> 
> In the latter part of 2016, Obama signed on to give the Israelis $3.8 BILLION dollars a year for ten years.  We are that committed to the idea that Israelis should have a homeland of their own, but we find something immoral with American history and the idea of a white nation having their own homeland.
> 
> Today, we might say, come to America and abide by "_our_" laws.  But, in America it's not when in Rome, do as the Romans do.  It's change your laws if they don't suit us or else you're a racist.
> 
> But like it or not our system of jurisprudence is built upon the white man's system.  This is from Encyclopedia.com:
> 
> "_The common law is a system of principles and rules grounded in universal custom or natural law and developed, articulated, and applied by courts in a process designed for the resolution of individual controversies. In this general sense, the common law is the historic basis of all* Anglo-American legal systems*. It is also an important element in the origin and plan of the United States Constitution_."
> 
> Common Law (Anglo-American) - Dictionary definition of Common Law (Anglo-American) | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary
> 
> What my critics want is for me to say something different or risk being called a racist.  All I can say is go to law school and preach the gospel according to IM2.  They will escort you out the door on day one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is a true loon. If you preach the gospel according to me, you state that the system h jurisprudence is based on English Common law. There is  need say this is the white mans law because then you have to take into consideration the only reason this is the case is due to the fact the white man did not allow anyone else into the decision making process. Now you can tell me how I got history all screwed up but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I teach your gospel I offend most of the students, get fired and my name goes national as a racist. .
> 
> You can say a whole lot of things but the truth is 360 degrees, that means in this case you can say this is the anglo system of jurisprudence we are built on, but that's not the entire 360 degrees. The entire 360 is we operate under the white mans jurisprudence only because the white man would not let anyone else in to make laws. And so the white mans legal system has had a negative effect on non whites because the white man decided that even though we live here we do not have the same rights in that system. Therefore the white mans system of law was and is corrupt.
Click to expand...


FWIW - You are not qualified to be in this discussion.  Your post makes little to no sense, but I will humor you just for chits and giggles.

IF the truth is 360 degress from what I said it is, then it is *exactly* what I told you it is.  Think about it.  If you're headed due north and go 360 degrees, whic way are you heading now?

You see, your lack of understanding is what prevents you from having any real understanding.  True, the white people did not allow other races to make any laws in the United States.  The Preamble to the Constitution states:

"_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty* to ourselves and our Posterity*, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States_..."

How many black people signed the Constitution of the United States?  How many black people signed the Articles of Confederation?  How many blacks signed the Declaration of Independence?  

The *FIRST *Naturalization Act of the United States (a year after the Constitution was ratified) states:

"_Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States  of America in Congress assembled, That any alien, being a* free white person*, who shall have resided within the limits and under the jurisdiction of the United States for the term of two years, may be admitted to become a citizen thereof_..."

Now, those are the facts.  I'll be more than happy to tell you what the *earliest state constitutions* had to say with respect to race as well.  

Your post sounded as if you were drunk so it is unintelligible, but if America is racist because it was founded by whites, then you would have to explain why North Korea, Japan, and China are not racist as well.  No blacks are holding public office there nor do they participate in the body politic.  And I would imagine that you are as happy as a pig in slop because Zimbabwe is 99.7 percent black and whites there are routinely beaten and killed for fun.

If you want to call the founders of the United States "_racist_" then have at it.  But, unless *YOU* can condemn Zimbabwe with the same zeal, then you have to face the *FACTS*.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble on and on about history, but have some idiotic excuses for bitching about the state of affairs under DEMOCRAT administrations - then you vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is 2018. Not 1860. You understand?*
> 
> *The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing paved the way for this terrifying moment*
> The Republican Party burned itself: How years of racist demagoguing...
> 
> *Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why*
> 
> *Colin Powell’s former chief of staff Col. Lawrence Wilkerson publicly stated that the Republican Party is “full of racists” who only want President Obama out of office because of "the color of his skin". “Let me just be candid: My party is full of racists,” Wilkerson **said on MSNBC’s “The Ed Show.”** ”And the real reason a considerable portion of my party wants President Obama out of the White House has nothing to do with the content of his character, nothing to do with his competence as commander in chief and president, and everything to do with the color of his skin. And that’s despicable.”*
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is Racist, and here's why
> 
> *What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party*
> 
> "There's a good deal of evidence that white resentment of minorities is linked to support for Republican candidates, their policies and conservative ideology in America," said Robb Willer, a political psychologist at Stanford University.
> 
> What social science tells us about racism in the Republican party
> 
> *The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP*
> Racists are more likely to be Republicans—and the most extreme among them are Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization. There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim. The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as “The Southern Strategy” of racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism,” lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> Donald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era. Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of psychosis you suffer from. but after readimg your posts and looking at the posts of these republicans in this secion alone you need to shut your mouth about democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cut & paste job.
> And you need to stop defending the very people that backed slavery for over a century and created Jim Crow laws when slavery ended. The very people that still have you willfully enslaved to the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I'm not defending the democratic party of 1860, it is apparent you are talking crazy.
Click to expand...


By the silence for the wrongdoings of the people you associate with, you are consenting to their acts.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! You certainly put a lot of effort into "defending and deflecting".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perceived by some here as being a RACIST ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, perceive you to just be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you a ""vile name". I merely reported how you are perceived.
> 
> How you are perceived, is NOT my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
Click to expand...


If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made
> 
> 
> 
> Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.
> 
> That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.
Click to expand...


The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks.  You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.  

Any dumb ass can see there are three black extremists - racists, whatever posting on this thread and they are  think blacks cannot be racists.  History says different.  If you cannot own the creation of slavery, you'd be a damn hypocrite to claim there is something "_evil_" about it.  That's part one.  

Since you don't condemn places like Zimbabwe, you don't have any realistic argument against what I've told you relative to the facts.  But, after having been subject to the B.S. of hate mongers trying to tell us that whites are inferior to you (regardless of how careful you are to crouch the criticisms), then you've answered the question the OP posed.  

When I own my history, you want to call me names, but you can't own yours.  You would even outright *LIE* about it.  You're a racist and you have nothing to even try and attempt to beat me down with.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wording in the link to the NPR article "racism against white people doesn’t exist" is misleading because that's not what the article said. If anything the article only implies that racism against whites is not as pervasive as some make it out to be. It does _not_ say that racism against whites does not exist.
> 
> The author of this article is incorrect in her definition of racism. She further defines the word "racism" from Dictionary.com's definition as "Racism is prejudice with power". This is patently false. Webster's defines racism as :
> 
> 1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination.
> 
> Having power to deny someone a job position based on race and acting on that is only one _form_ of racial discrimination. It does not define racism. Furthermore, if a black person views whites as untrustworthy (as you seem to) or that whites are capable of mistreating others but blacks are not (as indicated in this remark by Paul Essien: "_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart. _"), these would fall under the "_belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities" _part of Webster's definition. In other words, whites, as a race, are untrustworthy and the only race capable of mistreating others. This is racism.
> 
> A quote from the Vice article: "_But Morgan said even if all people of colour straight up said they hate white people, it wouldn't affect a white person's ability to get a job, an education, or increase the odds that they'd get carded or charged for a crime_."
> 
> This also is patently false. Denying someone a job or an education based on race is, again, a form of racial discrimination that stems from racism. It does not, however, define what racism is. The person who hates white people is just as racist as the person denying the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
Click to expand...


I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.

*Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*

I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:

_Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._

In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..

Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative

You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted that same source for IM2 when he tried to imply that I was a racist he wasn't.  IM2 fits the dictionary definition of a racist.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
Click to expand...


Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.

Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.

You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.  

I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.

Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.

At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.  

I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.

You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.

You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.

Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made
> 
> 
> 
> Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.
> 
> That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks.  You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.
> 
> Any dumb ass can see there are three black extremists - racists, whatever posting on this thread and they are  think blacks cannot be racists.  History says different.  If you cannot own the creation of slavery, you'd be a damn hypocrite to claim there is something "_evil_" about it.  That's part one.
> 
> Since you don't condemn places like Zimbabwe, you don't have any realistic argument against what I've told you relative to the facts.  But, after having been subject to the B.S. of hate mongers trying to tell us that whites are inferior to you (regardless of how careful you are to crouch the criticisms), then you've answered the question the OP posed.
> 
> When I own my history, you want to call me names, but you can't own yours.  You would even outright *LIE* about it.  You're a racist and you have nothing to even try and attempt to beat me down with.
Click to expand...


Then own your history punk. Newsvine is ight..1500 people in a poll doesn't prove a damn thing. There are over 300 million people living here. You have been asked to show instances when blacks as a race have done things to whites that whites have done to blacks. Show the laws and policies blacks have enacted to deny whites of anything. You cannot answer these things. That's why I say you are a coward. All your long winded bullshit about black extremists plays to the other dumbasses here, but you are talking loud and saying nothing in reality. Own your history punk.

You talk about Zimbabwe, so can you explain what happened there to make things the way they are now?


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was worse with the driving violations because after the entire interview, we have to wait for drivers records for violations. There were more white guys who had driving violations.
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionately?
Click to expand...

Probably. As i recall. More whites applied


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made
> 
> 
> 
> Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.
> 
> That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks.  You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.
> 
> Any dumb ass can see there are three black extremists - racists, whatever posting on this thread and they are  think blacks cannot be racists.  History says different.  If you cannot own the creation of slavery, you'd be a damn hypocrite to claim there is something "_evil_" about it.  That's part one.
> 
> Since you don't condemn places like Zimbabwe, you don't have any realistic argument against what I've told you relative to the facts.  But, after having been subject to the B.S. of hate mongers trying to tell us that whites are inferior to you (regardless of how careful you are to crouch the criticisms), then you've answered the question the OP posed.
> 
> When I own my history, you want to call me names, but you can't own yours.  You would even outright *LIE* about it.  You're a racist and you have nothing to even try and attempt to beat me down with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then own your history punk. Newsvine is ight..1500 people in a poll doesn't prove a damn thing. There are over 300 million people living here. You have been asked to show instances when blacks as a race have done things to whites that whites have done to blacks. Show the laws and policies blacks have enacted to deny whites of anything. You cannot answer these things. That's why I say you are a coward. All your long winded bullshit about black extremists plays to the other dumbasses here, but you are talking loud and saying nothing in reality. Own your history punk.
> 
> You talk about Zimbabwe, so can you explain what happened there to make things the way they are now?
Click to expand...


You're absolutely right IM2.  I can argue with you no longer.  I'm a changed man.

No black ever raped a white woman
No black ever killed a white person
No black ever cheated a white person out of a thin dime
No black EVER committed a racist act in their life
No whites have ever contributed a fucking thing to the blacks
In Zimbabwe, the whites deserve to be second class sub-humans.  Hell, whites aren't nothing except blond haired, blue eyed devils that should be gutted and fed to the vultures.

Black people had every right to create slavery.  Whites are stupid and need to be lorded over by the superior black man.  Oh my God.  I'm sorry that there wasn't a single, solitary white person on the face of this earth that ever extended a helping hand to the black race.  I apologize on behalf of the entire white race.

And while the Japanese, Koreans, Chinese, Israelis, and even the blacks deserve their own homeland, the whites do not.  Why Hell, they would choke on their own spit if superior blacks like you didn't come along and swab out their throats.

I can't imagine how it was in history that the whites were able to hold the black people down, being just a grade up from monkeys, but there has to be a reason.  After all the whites are so far down on the scale of evolution it's a wonder they know how to wipe their ass after they take a dump.  It's amazing that a race of people that couldn't even invent a toothpick to get that piece of meat out of between their teeth managed to keep black people down for so long, But they did and you and I cannot let that happen. 

Let's keep telling the people how inferior and barbaric the white race is so that they will eventually remove that scourge from this planet.  What in the Hell were those Anglo apes thinking when they came to this country and built a silly ass Republic on Christian principles?  Those filthy subhumans. 

Yep, IM2 you got me to hating those people too.  I guess that plan of yours to keep repeating the same talking points over and over really does work.....  Oooops... Repeating the same lie over and over was the observation made by Adolph Hitler.  Like Hell.  IM2 beat Hitler to that by - how long was it again? 

Yes, brothers and sisters, bow before you leader - the only person on this board that is infallible, omnipotent - all knowing, perfect in every way.  He will save you from the evil white people.  And I must beg for his mercy for telling you about people like Viola Liuzzo, Andrew Goodman, and Michael Schwerner.  They were black.  I should have known better.  No white person ever experienced racism.  What was I thinking?  Besides no white person would every help a black person out. 

Expecting white people to do anything good for a black man would be like expecting a hungry wolf to pass up the open door of a chicken house full of chickens.  Silly me. 

Listen to me all you heathen white people that refuse to earn a living and steal your way to riches at the expense of the black man.  Your days are numbered.  Return all those riches you stole from the black people.  Get the Hell out of this country that your forefathers stole from the black man.  Go back to whatever country you came from.

In IM2's name we prey:  Black Power!

Now there is a post where IM2 cannot refute a single sentence of.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent.
> _
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
Click to expand...


And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.

So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.





​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.

Here endeth the lesson


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made
> 
> 
> 
> Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.
> 
> That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks.  You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.
> 
> Any dumb ass can see there are three black extremists - racists, whatever posting on this thread and they are  think blacks cannot be racists.  History says different.  If you cannot own the creation of slavery, you'd be a damn hypocrite to claim there is something "_evil_" about it.  That's part one.
> 
> Since you don't condemn places like Zimbabwe, you don't have any realistic argument against what I've told you relative to the facts.  But, after having been subject to the B.S. of hate mongers trying to tell us that whites are inferior to you (regardless of how careful you are to crouch the criticisms), then you've answered the question the OP posed.
> 
> When I own my history, you want to call me names, but you can't own yours.  You would even outright *LIE* about it.  You're a racist and you have nothing to even try and attempt to beat me down with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then own your history punk. Newsvine is ight..1500 people in a poll doesn't prove a damn thing. There are over 300 million people living here. You have been asked to show instances when blacks as a race have done things to whites that whites have done to blacks. Show the laws and policies blacks have enacted to deny whites of anything. You cannot answer these things. That's why I say you are a coward. All your long winded bullshit about black extremists plays to the other dumbasses here, but you are talking loud and saying nothing in reality. Own your history punk.
> 
> You talk about Zimbabwe, so can you explain what happened there to make things the way they are now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right IM2.  I can argue with you no longer.  I'm a changed man.
> 
> No black ever raped a white woman
> No black ever killed a white person
> No black ever cheated a white person out of a thin dime
> No black EVER committed a racist act in their life
> No whites have ever contributed a fucking thing to the blacks
> In Zimbabwe, the whites deserve to be second class sub-humans.  Hell, whites aren't nothing except blond haired, blue eyed devils that should be gutted and fed to the vultures.
> 
> Black people had every right to create slavery.  Whites are stupid and need to be lorded over by the superior black man.  Oh my God.  I'm sorry that there wasn't a single, solitary white person on the face of this earth that ever extended a helping hand to the black race.  I apologize on behalf of the entire white race.
> 
> And while the Japanese, Koreans, Chinese, Israelis, and even the blacks deserve their own homeland, the whites do not.  Why Hell, they would choke on their own spit if superior blacks like you didn't come along and swab out their throats.
> 
> I can't imagine how it was in history that the whites were able to hold the black people down, being just a grade up from monkeys, but there has to be a reason.  After all the whites are so far down on the scale of evolution it's a wonder they know how to wipe their ass after they take a dump.  It's amazing that a race of people that couldn't even invent a toothpick to get that piece of meat out of between their teeth managed to keep black people down for so long, But they did and you and I cannot let that happen.
> 
> Let's keep telling the people how inferior and barbaric the white race is so that they will eventually remove that scourge from this planet.  What in the Hell were those Anglo apes thinking when they came to this country and built a silly ass Republic on Christian principles?  Those filthy subhumans.
> 
> Yep, IM2 you got me to hating those people too.  I guess that plan of yours to keep repeating the same talking points over and over really does work.....  Oooops... Repeating the same lie over and over was the observation made by Adolph Hitler.  Like Hell.  IM2 beat Hitler to that by - how long was it again?
> 
> Yes, brothers and sisters, bow before you leader - the only person on this board that is infallible, omnipotent - all knowing, perfect in every way.  He will save you from the evil white people.  And I must beg for his mercy for telling you about people like Viola Liuzzo, Andrew Goodman, and Michael Schwerner.  They were black.  I should have known better.  No white person ever experienced racism.  What was I thinking?  Besides no white person would every help a black person out.
> 
> Expecting white people to do anything good for a black man would be like expecting a hungry wolf to pass up the open door of a chicken house full of chickens.  Silly me.
> 
> Listen to me all you heathen white people that refuse to earn a living and steal your way to riches at the expense of the black man.  Your days are numbered.  Return all those riches you stole from the black people.  Get the Hell out of this country that your forefathers stole from the black man.  Go back to whatever country you came from.
> 
> In IM2's name we prey:  Black Power!
> 
> Now there is a post where IM2 cannot refute a single sentence of.
Click to expand...


LOL! In all of this you answered none f the questions you have been asked nor did you explain what happened in Zimbabwe to create conditions you want denounced. You had a childish temper tantrum and that's all.

So let me show you one thing, you talk about blacks raping a white woman. Has there ever been a case that happened and the whole town knew it but the black man was not tried or found guilty of a crime?

_*“Truth is 360 degrees of reality. Don’t touch it if you don’t want to deal with it!”*_​


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> 
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing with you.  You have all the facts.  You have the lessons.  You're perfect.  Thank you for the history lesson.  You are perfect in all ways.

Forgive me, I beg of thee great master.  I had no idea the white race controlled Mexico, Nicaragua, Honduras, etc.  But, I have faith that you will not allow the clown to build that silly ass wall and deprive the Hispanics their piece of America - or are they the heathen too, Great Master?  I do not intend to offend thee, oh Great One.

How long before you usher in the NEW WORLD ORDER and take America back again?  Despicable whites thinking they could build a nation based upon Liberty.  They are too stupid for Liberty.  What we need is the government to feed us, clothe us, and tell us what our likes and dislikes are.  

IM2 is my shepherd
I shall not want
He leadeth me beside still factories
He remindeth me that no white man has a soul


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> If you want to call the founders of the United States "_racist_" then have at it.


Is that a concession?


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made
> 
> 
> 
> Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.
> 
> That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks.  You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.
> 
> Any dumb ass can see there are three black extremists - racists, whatever posting on this thread and they are  think blacks cannot be racists.  History says different.  If you cannot own the creation of slavery, you'd be a damn hypocrite to claim there is something "_evil_" about it.  That's part one.
> 
> Since you don't condemn places like Zimbabwe, you don't have any realistic argument against what I've told you relative to the facts.  But, after having been subject to the B.S. of hate mongers trying to tell us that whites are inferior to you (regardless of how careful you are to crouch the criticisms), then you've answered the question the OP posed.
> 
> When I own my history, you want to call me names, but you can't own yours.  You would even outright *LIE* about it.  You're a racist and you have nothing to even try and attempt to beat me down with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then own your history punk. Newsvine is ight..1500 people in a poll doesn't prove a damn thing. There are over 300 million people living here. You have been asked to show instances when blacks as a race have done things to whites that whites have done to blacks. Show the laws and policies blacks have enacted to deny whites of anything. You cannot answer these things. That's why I say you are a coward. All your long winded bullshit about black extremists plays to the other dumbasses here, but you are talking loud and saying nothing in reality. Own your history punk.
> 
> You talk about Zimbabwe, so can you explain what happened there to make things the way they are now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right IM2.  I can argue with you no longer.  I'm a changed man.
> 
> No black ever raped a white woman
> No black ever killed a white person
> No black ever cheated a white person out of a thin dime
> No black EVER committed a racist act in their life
> No whites have ever contributed a fucking thing to the blacks
> In Zimbabwe, the whites deserve to be second class sub-humans.  Hell, whites aren't nothing except blond haired, blue eyed devils that should be gutted and fed to the vultures.
> 
> Black people had every right to create slavery.  Whites are stupid and need to be lorded over by the superior black man.  Oh my God.  I'm sorry that there wasn't a single, solitary white person on the face of this earth that ever extended a helping hand to the black race.  I apologize on behalf of the entire white race.
> 
> And while the Japanese, Koreans, Chinese, Israelis, and even the blacks deserve their own homeland, the whites do not.  Why Hell, they would choke on their own spit if superior blacks like you didn't come along and swab out their throats.
> 
> I can't imagine how it was in history that the whites were able to hold the black people down, being just a grade up from monkeys, but there has to be a reason.  After all the whites are so far down on the scale of evolution it's a wonder they know how to wipe their ass after they take a dump.  It's amazing that a race of people that couldn't even invent a toothpick to get that piece of meat out of between their teeth managed to keep black people down for so long, But they did and you and I cannot let that happen.
> 
> Let's keep telling the people how inferior and barbaric the white race is so that they will eventually remove that scourge from this planet.  What in the Hell were those Anglo apes thinking when they came to this country and built a silly ass Republic on Christian principles?  Those filthy subhumans.
> 
> Yep, IM2 you got me to hating those people too.  I guess that plan of yours to keep repeating the same talking points over and over really does work.....  Oooops... Repeating the same lie over and over was the observation made by Adolph Hitler.  Like Hell.  IM2 beat Hitler to that by - how long was it again?
> 
> Yes, brothers and sisters, bow before you leader - the only person on this board that is infallible, omnipotent - all knowing, perfect in every way.  He will save you from the evil white people.  And I must beg for his mercy for telling you about people like Viola Liuzzo, Andrew Goodman, and Michael Schwerner.  They were black.  I should have known better.  No white person ever experienced racism.  What was I thinking?  Besides no white person would every help a black person out.
> 
> Expecting white people to do anything good for a black man would be like expecting a hungry wolf to pass up the open door of a chicken house full of chickens.  Silly me.
> 
> Listen to me all you heathen white people that refuse to earn a living and steal your way to riches at the expense of the black man.  Your days are numbered.  Return all those riches you stole from the black people.  Get the Hell out of this country that your forefathers stole from the black man.  Go back to whatever country you came from.
> 
> In IM2's name we prey:  Black Power!
> 
> Now there is a post where IM2 cannot refute a single sentence of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


It was the first post you *could not refute a single sentence of.*


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Probably. As i recall. More whites applied


Oh okay that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've been oppressed (sic) because you're black.  Does this mean you are agreeing with the alt - right that you are inferior to the whites?
> 
> I don't think it's oppression that you are experiencing.  I think you wasted your life and now feel that someone owes you a living.  And you are teaching that ignorance and hatred to a whole new class of young people that sit on their ass and hang on your every word while the majority of posters here realize that you are preaching a message of hatred and intolerance.
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear.  Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made.  That is what I do As a matter of *FACT*.  Sometime after September I have hopes to do my first podcast with the church.  My first message will be directed to those 20, 30. and 40 something year olds (and beyond) that are still living in mommy's house and many getting money from Uncle Scam simply because they don't want to work.
> 
> You want to promote an agenda of fear, ignorance, outright stupidity at times, arrogance, racial hatred, divisiveness, and anything else that can account for the failures of your race in a modern world.
> 
> People like you are experienced in trying to twist and distort basic facts in order to prop up your religion of blacks are the greatest race in the world, but they are victims.  The persecution complex serves you well and keeps a lot of other blacks dependent upon government while they curse it every day.  Maybe if you encouraged people to do better for themselves and gave this victim-hood ideology a break, you might be happier in your own life.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything and, in America, you are what you can make of you.  Post # 1535 will give posters access to all my rants on this thread.  Other than that, unless you come up with something new, we're done.
> 
> 
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
Click to expand...

Learn to be more to the point instead of going on and on.

Brevity is our friend.

As to the point about the "White Man's Constitution" : It's not just the White man's constitution, it's every man's constitution. Which parts do you feel don't protect your black ass?

Answer: Nothing

What you want is special rights and privileges carved out in the Constitution for your race alone.

The very definition of racism.


----------



## Humorme

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to be more to the point instead of going on and on.
> 
> Brevity is our friend.
> 
> As to the point about the "White Man's Constitution" : It's not just the White man's constitution, it's every man's constitution. Which parts do you feel don't protect your black ass?
> 
> Answer: Nothing
> 
> What you want is special rights and privileges carved out in the Constitution for your race alone.
> 
> The very definition of racism.
Click to expand...



Actually, the way the Constitution has been interpreted and reinterpreted - along with the 14th Amendment, non-whites already have more rights than do the American citizen.  

In my ten long rants, I explained that the whites are left right now with a legal challenge to the Constitution and pick up the fight that historians, lawyers, constitutionalists, judges, talked about in earlier years when you had constitutionalists.

The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.  *IF* the whites do not pick up that fight and go with it, they have no options left, save of an internal war, to preserve,protect, and defend the posterity of the founding fathers.  They would, most likely not prevail in the courts being that the Justices are left of center.

So, America having been reduced from a constitutional Republic to a Federal / Legislative Democracy, owned and controlled by a few elite multi-national corporations the Constitution is no longer relative because in the next presidential election, the liberals will get a socialist in the White House.  

The only thing black extremists understand is that the Constitution was written by whites, so it has to go.  They push aside the fact that the United States is the only country on this planet that recognizes *unalienable* Rights.  Unfortunately, the black people have no need for them and most white people - including conservatives don't even know what they are.  Without that, our nation has nothing.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks. You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.


Is the Klan "your people"?  What about the Westboro Baptists Church?  Dylann Roof, that guy they just captured down in California , the Golden State Killer, any of them?  What about all of the white criminals who were kicked out of Great Britain and sent to populate Australia.  Those your people too?  

I don't usually call people stupid, even when they show every symptom of being nothing other and I'm trying really hard not to make an exception here since you're being *intentionally *antagonistic and too much of a coward to do this face-to-face but nonetheless I'm going to allow you to see something I wrote days ago that I felt would be lost upon you

As far as your claim that slavery was not initiated by whites (disputable) if someone works in the sex slave trafficking industry and they bring you one of their kidnapped kids, and you keep and use that child for whatever purposes you see fit, do you honestly believe that just because you didn't go out and kidnap her or him yourself that absolves you of using that child in an illicit manner?​
You're making it sound like the whites of this country were the poor victims of entrapment, like what the FBI and some law enforcement agencies do sometimes - "if that mean FBI agent hadn't *suggested *that we kidnap, enslave, rape, beat and murder those Africans that were brought to us, we would have *NEVER *even thought to do something like that on our own!"  

It's the SAME DAMN THING with slavery in *AMERICA*, the CURRENT topic of this discussion, not slavery as it exists everywhere in the world.  I didn't set the topic but I've managed to make my arguments within those parameters while you keep deflecting to everything else under the sun apparently to draw attention away from the fact that you can't dispute our arguments that "as a race" whites are more racists than blacks.  If whites actively sought to have blacks brought to American soil for the purpose of enslaving them, "breeding" them in order to increase their personal wealth and fought a war which they lost in order to protect the institution, no person on earth (not just in America) could *REASONABLY *conclude that whites "as a race" are not more racist than blacks "as a race" could ever be.

I personally don't know or want to know any people of any race who *HATES* white people or any race of people.  You however are confusing HATE with valid and warranted criticisms of a system of oppression perpetrated against non-whites the affects of which linger to this day.  Discussing it and strategizing with others on ways to deal with discrimination and racism in 2018 doesn't make any one of us a racist nor extremist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.


Are you actually complaining that black people were granted citizenship?


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
Click to expand...

In other words you have created a negative stereotype of white people.  When whites negatively stereotype blacks it's considered racist.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to be more to the point instead of going on and on.
> 
> Brevity is our friend.
> 
> As to the point about the "White Man's Constitution" : It's not just the White man's constitution, it's every man's constitution. Which parts do you feel don't protect your black ass?
> 
> Answer: Nothing
> 
> What you want is special rights and privileges carved out in the Constitution for your race alone.
> 
> The very definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the way the Constitution has been interpreted and reinterpreted - along with the 14th Amendment, non-whites already have more rights than do the American citizen.
> 
> In my ten long rants, I explained that the whites are left right now with a legal challenge to the Constitution and pick up the fight that historians, lawyers, constitutionalists, judges, talked about in earlier years when you had constitutionalists.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.  *IF* the whites do not pick up that fight and go with it, they have no options left, save of an internal war, to preserve,protect, and defend the posterity of the founding fathers.  They would, most likely not prevail in the courts being that the Justices are left of center.
> 
> So, America having been reduced from a constitutional Republic to a Federal / Legislative Democracy, owned and controlled by a few elite multi-national corporations the Constitution is no longer relative because in the next presidential election, the liberals will get a socialist in the White House.
> 
> The only thing black extremists understand is that the Constitution was written by whites, so it has to go.  They push aside the fact that the United States is the only country on this planet that recognizes *unalienable* Rights.  Unfortunately, the black people have no need for them and most white people - including conservatives don't even know what they are.  Without that, our nation has nothing.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you have created a negative stereotype of white people.  When whites negatively stereotype blacks it's considered racist.
Click to expand...


I have not created any stereotype. The conduct of whites is documented.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must feel superior to us whites,he constantly makes comments about how much more successful and educated he is, without knowing us. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to be more to the point instead of going on and on.
> 
> Brevity is our friend.
> 
> As to the point about the "White Man's Constitution" : It's not just the White man's constitution, it's every man's constitution. Which parts do you feel don't protect your black ass?
> 
> Answer: Nothing
> 
> What you want is special rights and privileges carved out in the Constitution for your race alone.
> 
> The very definition of racism.
Click to expand...


I will be as brief as the whites here who post long posts and you don't say a fucking word. So now shut up because humone was the one talking about the white mans system therefore the constitution being part of the white mans system makes it he whit as constitution if we continue with humoes logic.  Whites were given special rights by the initial document and had those rights by law until 1965.  When you run your mouth know what you are talking about.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to be more to the point instead of going on and on.
> 
> Brevity is our friend.
> 
> As to the point about the "White Man's Constitution" : It's not just the White man's constitution, it's every man's constitution. Which parts do you feel don't protect your black ass?
> 
> Answer: Nothing
> 
> What you want is special rights and privileges carved out in the Constitution for your race alone.
> 
> The very definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be as brief as the whites here who post long posts and you don't say a fucking word. So now shut up because humone was the one talking about the white mans system therefore the constitution being part of the white mans system makes it he whit as constitution if we continue with humoes logic.  Whites were given special rights by the initial document and had those rights by law until 1965.  When you run your mouth know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


Taking your run-on sentences aside......
......only certain states enforced Jim Crow. Blacks had those rights before 1965 everywhere else.
The Democrats just wanted to throw you back onto the plantation and the Republicans passed Civil Rights in 1965 in an attempt to get you off it.
But you'all keep running back to your Democrat massahs.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The institution of slavery is one that originates with blacks. You have to own it OR quit using it as way to try and whip the whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Klan "your people"?  What about the Westboro Baptists Church?  Dylann Roof, that guy they just captured down in California , the Golden State Killer, any of them?  What about all of the white criminals who were kicked out of Great Britain and sent to populate Australia.  Those your people too?
> 
> I don't usually call people stupid, even when they show every symptom of being nothing other and I'm trying really hard not to make an exception here since you're being *intentionally *antagonistic and too much of a coward to do this face-to-face but nonetheless I'm going to allow you to see something I wrote days ago that I felt would be lost upon you
> 
> As far as your claim that slavery was not initiated by whites (disputable) if someone works in the sex slave trafficking industry and they bring you one of their kidnapped kids, and you keep and use that child for whatever purposes you see fit, do you honestly believe that just because you didn't go out and kidnap her or him yourself that absolves you of using that child in an illicit manner?​
> You're making it sound like the whites of this country were the poor victims of entrapment, like what the FBI and some law enforcement agencies do sometimes - "if that mean FBI agent hadn't *suggested *that we kidnap, enslave, rape, beat and murder those Africans that were brought to us, we would have *NEVER *even thought to do something like that on our own!"
> 
> It's the SAME DAMN THING with slavery in *AMERICA*, the CURRENT topic of this discussion, not slavery as it exists everywhere in the world.  I didn't set the topic but I've managed to make my arguments within those parameters while you keep deflecting to everything else under the sun apparently to draw attention away from the fact that you can't dispute our arguments that "as a race" whites are more racists than blacks.  If whites actively sought to have blacks brought to American soil for the purpose of enslaving them, "breeding" them in order to increase their personal wealth and fought a war which they lost in order to protect the institution, no person on earth (not just in America) could *REASONABLY *conclude that whites "as a race" are not more racist than blacks "as a race" could ever be.
> 
> I personally don't know or want to know any people of any race who *HATES* white people or any race of people.  You however are confusing HATE with valid and warranted criticisms of a system of oppression perpetrated against non-whites the affects of which linger to this day.  Discussing it and strategizing with others on ways to deal with discrimination and racism in 2018 doesn't make any one of us a racist nor extremist.
Click to expand...


In response to your question, I will give you my honest answer.

I don't know who the Westboro Baptists are, so I cannot say yes or no.   To most of them, I don't know.  I* DO* however know about the KIan and Dylan Roof.  I'll step up to the plate unlike you.

You fucking well better believe that the Ku Klux Klan and Dylan Roof are people that I have to accept a lot of blame for.  But, you know, while I have been fighting them for offering up really bad solutions for their problems, they would deny that we have anything in common - except a troll on this very board who accuses me of being in their organization while inferring I'm a race traitor at the same time.

FWIW, people like *Dylan Roof and the* *KKK ARE *partially my fault.  Despite the fact that I have spent a good portion of my life trying to witness to those specific people (and organizations like theirs) to get them to use their brains (not to mention accept Jesus into their lives),  they are just as committed to chaos and divisiveness as you are.   Later this year I will be starting a ministry and trying to reach those who are wasting their lives.  I even have an idea to do podcasts, run a website, etc. *IF* the good Lord thinks it's worth a green light.  My regret is that I don't know how nor where to engage those people - except on their turf where I'm persona non grata.

The one thing I'll say to you is that if you ask the moderators here, they will tell you that you are full of shit.  I've never backed down from a swinging Richard on this face of this earth.  I continually tell people that if they want to issue a challenge to me, don't do the grandstand thing, take it to PM.  I stay on thin ice with the moderators because I've been banned so many times when the white racists like to call me stupid and then talk shit like you do.  *WHEN* I've told them  if they want to call me out, do it.  I have a PM here.  Nobody has yet to use it and tell me to name the time and the place - but so far, that's been limited to a half dozen dumbasses that are just as obsessed with the immigration issue as you are with the race issue.  But it remains to this date, not one swinging Richard on this board has ever called me a coward to my face.

To expound on that I've been on tv, in newspapers, radio, and I used to hold public meetings twice a month.  *IF *I know when and where people are that I have a beef with, I go to them.  I give them ample opportunity to come to me.  But, for you to sit on your ass, behind a computer screen  and call me a coward, not even having had the intestinal fortitude to contact me via PM and tell me to name the time and place before saying that in open forum says more about what *YOU* are than I can do in a hundred paragraphs.

The balance of your argument is a straw man argument.  Slavery is a fact of life.  You and those like you are just as hate filled as the neo-nazis.  *BOTH* sides are on a mission to destroy this country.  When slavery was going on, it was legal.  It was legal in Egypt and was legal eons later when it was going on in the United States.  And you're too much of a coward to step up to the plate and admit the reality of it.

If *ANYONE* owes you anything at all, it would be the people that *sold* you into slavery.   The more intelligent move for you would be to return to the land of your forefathers, identify those who are the descendants of those that sold your ancestors into slavery and take their property as reparations.  The only families in places like Sierra Leone that have money are probably the same ones whose ancestors sold your family into slavery.  Then you find the individual families in the U.S. that engaged in the slave trade and deal with them.

Blaming the working class whites of America who had it *WORSE* than your ancestors while building America is going to lead you down a path that you really wouldn't want to go if your IQ was larger than your shoe size.  While your ancestors were feeling the evening breeze while picking cotton and living healthy lifestyles, my ancestors were deep in coal mines having to dig tons of coal  for pennies and most of them not making it to their fortieth birthday due to black lung.

The only benefit I've gotten from your race is to laid off of jobs due to racial quotas.  But, I didn't waste my life blaming blacks for a condition I didn't like.  My problems have always been with the big money power brokers and big government.  Son, my ass never got a free ride from anything remotely related to slavery, segregation, etc.  When I was a kid and my family ventured into the big cities, all I ever got was ridicule because my parents were poor; I had a southern accent; I wore rags to school and most of what went into my stomach I personally took out of the garden that I worked and what fish I could catch, etc.  I don't know who the Hell you think you're addressing, but you don't have a damn thing over me.  *YOU *have probably benefited off me at some point.  Don't for a moment kid yourself.  I'm nobody's coward.  I've been a lot of bad things in my life and my greatest character flaw is the total absence of fear.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually complaining that black people were granted citizenship?
Click to expand...



Yes.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be that smart.  He's posting here, every day, all day.  I'm only stuck on the computer while rehabbing and going to school.
> 
> The reason extremists don't have anything and want to spread the misery is that they are lazy to begin with.  After I fully recoup from surgery, I'll probably spend some of my time mentoring young people and doing the foster parent thing.  It's much more productive than lying to people and calling them names all day long.
> 
> You can tell that the guy has made a religion out of racism because he thinks it is the worst thing that can happen to an individual.  So, when it wasn't severe enough to impress us, it went from racism to institutional racism, to systemic racism, etc., etc.
> 
> Political minorities face the same kinds of challenges; kids from broken homes face challenges.  The untold story behind whites who are victimized by a host of people (mostly for political reasons) that aren't even on the books.  They don't have a job; they aren't on the government dole; the government hooked them on drugs and then when they turned 25 or so mommy's insurance drops them and now they are locked *OUT* of the system.  Most of them didn't do it to themselves - the government and ignorant parents did.
> 
> I'll spend the bulk of my time trying to help them.  The black racists will continue to try and convince you how bad they have it - and spending the equivalent of a full time to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired dumb ass, I can do what I want.  Please stop mentoring kids. You keep racism alive.
> 
> *Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics. When a survey asks respondents to make broad judgments about things that are outside their experience, where do their answers come from? A white respondent, when coming up with an answer for how much discrimination people (both black and white) face, can't just look to their own experience or those of people they know. So the impression they have is shaped in large part by what they see and hear in the media. And if you're someone who gets your news from conservative media, you're constantly hearing things like this, from *Rush Limbaugh*:
> 
> _Hey, look, folks, the white kid on that bus in Belleville, Illinois, he deserved to be beat up. You don't know about this story? Oh, there's video of this. The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering. Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on," and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white._
> 
> In the white victimization narrative Limbaugh and others repeat so often, not only are whites constantly being oppressed, they're also constantly being falsely accused of racism; indeed, the false racism accusation is the primary means by which blacks and their elitist white liberal allies keep regular white people down..
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
> 
> You suffer from psychosis. .You repeat the same psychotic bullshit every day. It's all lies.. We are here reading you telling us this country was made for whites only, the 14th amendment is illegal and we blacks are not citizens, claim it's truth, then claim we are making up racism. LOL! How dumb can one person be. I'm here for a reason and when I'm done I am going to make examples out of those like  you and others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're going to do what you claim, you'd better get to popping.  You've gotten your ass kicked until it's black and blue on this thread.  Again, everything I've said has proven to be true.
> 
> Just because you don't like it, does *NOT *make it "_racist._"  And like you said, if Rush Limbaugh made the claim that whites are falsely being accused of racism, your wailing on a daily basis is proof of the veracity of Limbaugh's charges.
> 
> You cannot and will not condemn those countries that *DO*, in fact, practice vile forms of racism on whites.  You're always telling people what their problems are that you cannot see the boulder obscuring your own vision.
> 
> I told you about Egypt.  You are so proud of your race. Well, I used to work in immigration law.  So I contacted a guy FROM Egypt and we discussed some things at length.  Until recently, foreigners could not buy land in Egypt.  And today, Egypt is so bass ackwards, their immigration records aren't computerized!  That's quite a commentary on what you think is the superior race.  It doesn't appear that Egypt has advanced much beyond where Joseph, as a slave, worked to get the Egyptians to.
> 
> Your false allegations of racism prove that you are a cancer on society.  The name calling fails to impress me.  I've tried to explain to the whites what made America great.  And you're jealous of the accomplishments of the white people, so you want to be a perpetual enemy of whites.
> 
> At the end of the day, what you're spewing sends this unequivocal message that if a majority of blacks in the U.S. feel the way you do, then we cannot co-exist.  That might be something that my forefathers already knew and modern Americans don't want to accept.
> 
> I'm telling the white people that America was founded for the benefit of whites.  Opening the door and telling people to come in if they love America and its people and want to live according to our culture, you're welcome might not be a viable way to live our lives.
> 
> You hate the whites; you hate American culture.  You will use the balance of your life wallowing in self pity and hatred of a people that provided you a lifestyle above anything you could have achieved in any other country on this earth.
> 
> You don't abhor slavery; you belong to the race that created it and you belong to the political party that endorses it.  You just want to be the slave owner.  You're jealous.  Well, my great grandfather didn't own slaves and neither did my grandfather.  My father didn't own slaves and neither did I.  So, I don't owe you squat.  You're only pissed because the blacks cannot establish a country that they say they built.  And even on that count, *YOU* are the racist.  You keep forgetting that the Israelites were the blood, sweat and tears for the building of Egypt in its heyday.  But, you don't own your part in the founding of slavery NOR give the Israelites their due in building Egyptian civilization as the slaves they were.
> 
> Then, you want to be inconsistent and claim that blacks built America.  It's funny how the rules are not applied equally across history.  You want credit for things you didn't do.  And yet you bring your hatred and venom and waste your every waking moment promoting black racism while falsely accusing anyone that disagrees with you a racist - or worse.  You're going to die a very unhappy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has kicked my ass? You? Ha! .We're talking about America, you are the one who posted 7-8 screeds about the American system.  Not Israel. Blacks have a continent full of countries they built. They had so much whites decided  steal from them.
> 
> So understand this because you missed it. You see the white mans constitution provided for the ability to amend. The founders made this so because they knew changing times would require it. The supreme court has overturned Dred Scott, Plessy and other racist decisions and has decided by law this is not a nation only for whites. Your whining about countries practicing racism against is childish considering whites have tried to colonize most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But I'm sure you have an excuse about that too. I guess your forefathers believed they were ordained by God to build New Jerusalems all over the world.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to be more to the point instead of going on and on.
> 
> Brevity is our friend.
> 
> As to the point about the "White Man's Constitution" : It's not just the White man's constitution, it's every man's constitution. Which parts do you feel don't protect your black ass?
> 
> Answer: Nothing
> 
> What you want is special rights and privileges carved out in the Constitution for your race alone.
> 
> The very definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be as brief as the whites here who post long posts and you don't say a fucking word. So now shut up because humone was the one talking about the white mans system therefore the constitution being part of the white mans system makes it he whit as constitution if we continue with humoes logic.  Whites were given special rights by the initial document and had those rights by law until 1965.  When you run your mouth know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


You are a pathological liar.  You've been free since 1868.  And, during that time many whites have sacrificed, given, and fought for you and today, you don't even acknowledge it.    

Many a white has abandoned their race and even their blood relatives to belong in the fight for the black people.  You are the sum total of their efforts.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call the founders of the United States "_racist_" then have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a concession?
Click to expand...


It's called a one of those I don't give a rip moments.  It would be okay if the black race does it; just racist if the whites do it.  It's just a fact of life.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> In response to your question, I will give you my honest answer.
> 
> I don't know who the Westboro Baptists are, so I cannot say yes or no. To most of them, I don't know. I* DO* however know about the KIan and Dylan Roof. I'll step up to the plate unlike you.
> 
> You fucking well better believe that the Ku Klux Klan and Dylan Roof are people that I have to accept a lot of blame for. But, you know, while I have been fighting them for offering up really bad solutions for their problems, they would deny that we have anything in common - except a troll on this very board who accuses me of being in their organization while inferring I'm a race traitor at the same time.
> 
> FWIW, people like *Dylan Roof and the* *KKK ARE *partially my fault. Despite the fact that I have spent a good portion of my life trying to witness to those specific people (and organizations like theirs) to get them to use their brains (not to mention accept Jesus into their lives), they are just as committed to chaos and divisiveness as you are. Later this year I will be starting a ministry and trying to reach those who are wasting their lives. I even have an idea to do podcasts, run a website, etc. *IF* the good Lord thinks it's worth a green light. My regret is that I don't know how nor where to engage those people - except on their turf where I'm persona non grata.


So this part was good, it's almost like we're beginning to have a conversation but then you go and say this



Humorme said:


> The one thing I'll say to you is that if you ask the moderators here, they will tell you that you are full of shit. I've never backed down from a swinging Richard on this face of this earth. I continually tell people that if they want to issue a challenge to me, don't do the grandstand thing, take it to PM. I stay on thin ice with the moderators because I've been banned so many times when the white racists like to call me stupid and then talk shit like you do. *WHEN* I've told them if they want to call me out, do it. I have a PM here. Nobody has yet to use it and tell me to name the time and the place - but so far, that's been limited to a half dozen dumbasses that are just as obsessed with the immigration issue as you are with the race issue. But it remains to this date, not one swinging Richard on this board has ever called me a coward to my face.


What is with you boys and your obsession with penises, besides the obvious?  The Westboro Baptist Church are those "Christians" that protest at the funerals of dead service members with truly vile signs indicating that the death is God's punishment because God hates fags, etc. 

You on the other hand talk all this crap, all day long, call me as well as the other African American posters here a plethora of insulting and demeaning names yet you're surprised that no one is interested in speaking with you privately?  You should be able to say whatever it is you have to say with the same transparency that we all have - right here on the public message board.   You certainly don't have any problems insulting us publicly why would we want to set up an avenue for private abuse?  That's what racists often do, get you behind closed doors where there are no witnesses to anything that is said or done.

So is someone paying you to come to these boards and tell lies and cast aspersions on the character of the African American posters here?  Because it's been done before.  See, if you and I or any of the other AA posters simply didn't agree on the topic at hand that would be one thing, we could just agree to disagree, but that's not what's going on here.  You are intentionally making false statements, making intentionally provocative statements, calling people names like you're trying to pick a fight but nobody is actually taking the bait.  I called you a coward because that's what cyberbulllies and cyberstalkers are.  You would NEVER speak this way to my face and you damn well know this.

It must REALLY suck to be you to hear you tell it, to see that there are black people here who just won't STFU because you think we should.  My grandfather, U.S. Army Air Corps Captain John Daniels whose photos are in my signature line below, lost his life in service to his country, the United States of America even though he served in a segregated military.  He along with several other high ranking officers lost their lives when their plane crashed as they were attempting to make their way back to Moton field in Tuskegee, Alabama.  There has been a rumor for a long time, not just among our family members but among the community of family, friends and loved ones of the Tuskegee airmen that they had been requesting emergency clearance to try to get out of the thunderstorm they were caught in.  But because the south was segregated and the only field that they as African Americans were authorized to fly in and out of was the field in Tuskegee they were not allowed to land anywhere else and their request to divert was denied.   They almost made it back to Tuskegee but crashed just short of the runway.  Everyone on board perished.

If the rumors are true and this is what actually happened then racism killed my grandfather as well as everyone else on board that plane.  And they lost there lives fighting to protect the very rights that allow you to sit on your computer and speak to his granddaughter in the ignorant manner that you do.

IF I were the person you claim that I am you'd be in a world of hurt right about now, but my parents brought us up to not mock and make fun of people with handicaps, particularly mental ones although you & Correll make it really hard to mind my manners and not say something that would embarrass my parents if they read it.  

While I'm surprised to hear that the moderators allegedly hold the same opinion of me that you do I haven't been banned yet, so there's that but as my Dad used to tell me "always consider the source".  And I'm truly sorry if you have suffered in life but just like you all are always telling us "if you hate America so much move back to Africa" (no one HATES America, we're just working to improve conditions for everyone and YES the way our laws work if it improves things for us by extension it will improve things for you all as well), if coal mining was so bad for everyone why didn't you all move somewhere else and do something else to earn a living?  Personally, I'd rather improve on what i have than toss everything and start over but that's just me.  But don't think there aren't some people trying EVERYTHING they can to manipulate me into a situation where that's exactly what I'd have to do.


----------



## 007

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your question, I will give you my honest answer.
> 
> I don't know who the Westboro Baptists are, so I cannot say yes or no. To most of them, I don't know. I* DO* however know about the KIan and Dylan Roof. I'll step up to the plate unlike you.
> 
> You fucking well better believe that the Ku Klux Klan and Dylan Roof are people that I have to accept a lot of blame for. But, you know, while I have been fighting them for offering up really bad solutions for their problems, they would deny that we have anything in common - except a troll on this very board who accuses me of being in their organization while inferring I'm a race traitor at the same time.
> 
> FWIW, people like *Dylan Roof and the* *KKK ARE *partially my fault. Despite the fact that I have spent a good portion of my life trying to witness to those specific people (and organizations like theirs) to get them to use their brains (not to mention accept Jesus into their lives), they are just as committed to chaos and divisiveness as you are. Later this year I will be starting a ministry and trying to reach those who are wasting their lives. I even have an idea to do podcasts, run a website, etc. *IF* the good Lord thinks it's worth a green light. My regret is that I don't know how nor where to engage those people - except on their turf where I'm persona non grata.
> 
> 
> 
> So this part was good, it's almost like we're beginning to have a conversation but then you go and say this
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I'll say to you is that if you ask the moderators here, they will tell you that you are full of shit. I've never backed down from a swinging Richard on this face of this earth. I continually tell people that if they want to issue a challenge to me, don't do the grandstand thing, take it to PM. I stay on thin ice with the moderators because I've been banned so many times when the white racists like to call me stupid and then talk shit like you do. *WHEN* I've told them if they want to call me out, do it. I have a PM here. Nobody has yet to use it and tell me to name the time and the place - but so far, that's been limited to a half dozen dumbasses that are just as obsessed with the immigration issue as you are with the race issue. But it remains to this date, not one swinging Richard on this board has ever called me a coward to my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is with you boys and your obsession with penises, besides the obvious?  The Westboro Baptist Church are those "Christians" that protest at the funerals of dead service members with truly vile signs indicating that the death is God's punishment because God hates fags, etc.
> 
> You on the other hand talk all this crap, all day long, call me as well as the other African American posters here a plethora of insulting and demeaning names yet you're surprised that no one is interested in speaking with you privately?  You should be able to say whatever it is you have to say with the same transparency that we all have - right here on the public message board.   You certainly don't have any problems insulting us publicly why would we want to set up an avenue for private abuse?  That's what racists often do, get you behind closed doors where there are no witnesses to anything that is said or done.
> 
> So is someone paying you to come to these boards and tell lies and cast aspersions on the character of the African American posters here?  Because it's been done before.  See, if you and I or any of the other AA posters simply didn't agree on the topic at hand that would be one thing, we could just agree to disagree, but that's not what's going on here.  You are intentionally making false statements, making intentionally provocative statements, calling people names like you're trying to pick a fight but nobody is actually taking the bait.  I called you a coward because that's what cyberbulllies and cyberstalkers are.  You would NEVER speak this way to my face and you damn well know this.
> 
> It must REALLY suck to be you to hear you tell it, to see that there are black people here who just won't STFU because you think we should.  My grandfather, U.S. Army Air Corps Captain John Daniels whose photos are in my signature line below, lost his life in service to his country, the United States of America even though he served in a segregated military.  He along with several other high ranking officers lost their lives when their plane crashed as they were attempting to make their way back to Moton field in Tuskegee, Alabama.  There has been a rumor for a long time, not just among our family members but among the community of family, friends and loved ones of the Tuskegee airmen that they had been requesting emergency clearance to try to get out of the thunderstorm they were caught in.  But because the south was segregated and the only field that they as African Americans were authorized to fly in and out of was the field in Tuskegee they were not allowed to land anywhere else and their request to divert was denied.   They almost made it back to Tuskegee but crashed just short of the runway.  Everyone on board perished.
> 
> If the rumors are true and this is what actually happened then racism killed my grandfather as well as everyone else on board that plane.  And they lost there lives fighting to protect the very rights that allow you to sit on your computer and speak to his granddaughter in the ignorant manner that you do.
> 
> IF I were the person you claim that I am you'd be in a world of hurt right about now, but my parents brought us up to not mock and make fun of people with handicaps, particularly mental ones although you & Correll make it really hard to mind my manners and not say something that would embarrass my parents if they read it.
> 
> While I'm surprised to hear that the moderators allegedly hold the same opinion of me that you do I haven't been banned yet, so there's that but as my Dad used to tell me "always consider the source".  And I'm truly sorry if you have suffered in life but just like you all are always telling us "if you hate America so much move back to Africa" (no one HATES America, we're just working to improve conditions for everyone and YES the way our laws work if it improves things for us by extension it will improve things for you all as well), if coal mining was so bad for everyone why didn't you all move somewhere else and do something else to earn a living?  Personally, I'd rather improve on what i have than toss everything and start over but that's just me.  But don't think there aren't some people trying EVERYTHING they can to manipulate me into a situation where that's exactly what I'd have to do.
Click to expand...

I classify that entire post as psycobabble.

You said a lot of nothing.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

007 said:


> I classify that entire post as psycobabble.
> 
> You said a lot of nothing.


Sort of like your tag line huh....


----------



## 007

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I classify that entire post as psycobabble.
> 
> You said a lot of nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like your tag line huh....
Click to expand...

Figured... you're just pathetic... got nothing but inane psychobabble, and when called on it, you think some two bit little idiot quip will do... ya... pound much sand lately?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. A few minutes of typing.
> 
> 
> NO, that's just what they SAY, because they can't refute my arguments.
> 
> Logical fallacy of Ad Hominem. You lose.
> 
> 
> Never said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
Click to expand...



I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.


And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.


And you defend that utter stupidity.


Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....


Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.


Pretty normal for a lefty.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your question, I will give you my honest answer.
> 
> I don't know who the Westboro Baptists are, so I cannot say yes or no. To most of them, I don't know. I* DO* however know about the KIan and Dylan Roof. I'll step up to the plate unlike you.
> 
> You fucking well better believe that the Ku Klux Klan and Dylan Roof are people that I have to accept a lot of blame for. But, you know, while I have been fighting them for offering up really bad solutions for their problems, they would deny that we have anything in common - except a troll on this very board who accuses me of being in their organization while inferring I'm a race traitor at the same time.
> 
> FWIW, people like *Dylan Roof and the* *KKK ARE *partially my fault. Despite the fact that I have spent a good portion of my life trying to witness to those specific people (and organizations like theirs) to get them to use their brains (not to mention accept Jesus into their lives), they are just as committed to chaos and divisiveness as you are. Later this year I will be starting a ministry and trying to reach those who are wasting their lives. I even have an idea to do podcasts, run a website, etc. *IF* the good Lord thinks it's worth a green light. My regret is that I don't know how nor where to engage those people - except on their turf where I'm persona non grata.
> 
> 
> 
> So this part was good, it's almost like we're beginning to have a conversation but then you go and say this
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I'll say to you is that if you ask the moderators here, they will tell you that you are full of shit. I've never backed down from a swinging Richard on this face of this earth. I continually tell people that if they want to issue a challenge to me, don't do the grandstand thing, take it to PM. I stay on thin ice with the moderators because I've been banned so many times when the white racists like to call me stupid and then talk shit like you do. *WHEN* I've told them if they want to call me out, do it. I have a PM here. Nobody has yet to use it and tell me to name the time and the place - but so far, that's been limited to a half dozen dumbasses that are just as obsessed with the immigration issue as you are with the race issue. But it remains to this date, not one swinging Richard on this board has ever called me a coward to my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is with you boys and your obsession with penises, besides the obvious?  The Westboro Baptist Church are those "Christians" that protest at the funerals of dead service members with truly vile signs indicating that the death is God's punishment because God hates fags, etc.
> 
> You on the other hand talk all this crap, all day long, call me as well as the other African American posters here a plethora of insulting and demeaning names yet you're surprised that no one is interested in speaking with you privately?  You should be able to say whatever it is you have to say with the same transparency that we all have - right here on the public message board.   You certainly don't have any problems insulting us publicly why would we want to set up an avenue for private abuse?  That's what racists often do, get you behind closed doors where there are no witnesses to anything that is said or done.
> 
> So is someone paying you to come to these boards and tell lies and cast aspersions on the character of the African American posters here?  Because it's been done before.  See, if you and I or any of the other AA posters simply didn't agree on the topic at hand that would be one thing, we could just agree to disagree, but that's not what's going on here.  You are intentionally making false statements, making intentionally provocative statements, calling people names like you're trying to pick a fight but nobody is actually taking the bait.  I called you a coward because that's what cyberbulllies and cyberstalkers are.  You would NEVER speak this way to my face and you damn well know this.
> 
> It must REALLY suck to be you to hear you tell it, to see that there are black people here who just won't STFU because you think we should.  My grandfather, U.S. Army Air Corps Captain John Daniels whose photos are in my signature line below, lost his life in service to his country, the United States of America even though he served in a segregated military.  He along with several other high ranking officers lost their lives when their plane crashed as they were attempting to make their way back to Moton field in Tuskegee, Alabama.  There has been a rumor for a long time, not just among our family members but among the community of family, friends and loved ones of the Tuskegee airmen that they had been requesting emergency clearance to try to get out of the thunderstorm they were caught in.  But because the south was segregated and the only field that they as African Americans were authorized to fly in and out of was the field in Tuskegee they were not allowed to land anywhere else and their request to divert was denied.   They almost made it back to Tuskegee but crashed just short of the runway.  Everyone on board perished.
> 
> If the rumors are true and this is what actually happened then racism killed my grandfather as well as everyone else on board that plane.  And they lost there lives fighting to protect the very rights that allow you to sit on your computer and speak to his granddaughter in the ignorant manner that you do.
> 
> IF I were the person you claim that I am you'd be in a world of hurt right about now, but my parents brought us up to not mock and make fun of people with handicaps, particularly mental ones although you & Correll make it really hard to mind my manners and not say something that would embarrass my parents if they read it.
> 
> While I'm surprised to hear that the moderators allegedly hold the same opinion of me that you do I haven't been banned yet, so there's that but as my Dad used to tell me "always consider the source".  And I'm truly sorry if you have suffered in life but just like you all are always telling us "if you hate America so much move back to Africa" (no one HATES America, we're just working to improve conditions for everyone and YES the way our laws work if it improves things for us by extension it will improve things for you all as well), if coal mining was so bad for everyone why didn't you all move somewhere else and do something else to earn a living?  Personally, I'd rather improve on what i have than toss everything and start over but that's just me.  But don't think there aren't some people trying EVERYTHING they can to manipulate me into a situation where that's exactly what I'd have to do.
Click to expand...


I would ask you the obvious question, but I'd get banned.  It must have been one Hell of a big bowl.

Again, to respond to your total B.S.

1)  You talk about liars and then lump me into a group that I didn't even know about.  You are one sick and demented individual

2)  You call me out, call me a coward and then accuse me of calling *YOU* names?  You knocked on my door, son.  Everything I have to say to you within the parameters of the rules here, I *DO* say.  You sit back, pecking your keyboard and calling me a coward.

3)  You cannot show me one time I have called your race anything; my comments have been aimed at those of you who are calling the whites here names and trying your best to insult us

4)  While we all know what a cyberbully is; the difference is *EVERY* statement I've made to you has been in response to your efforts to bully me.  *YOU *were the one who called me a coward.  The moderators don't allow people to respond to that in open forum.  Take it up with them.  We can go to another board and I will not hold back... then if you don't like it, you'll have options *other than* being banned

5)  It is unfortunate that you lost a relative in the service of this country.  I will bear him in mind this Memorial day coming up

6)  You wrote:

"_IF I were the person you claim that I am you'd be in a world of hurt right about now, but my parents brought us up to not mock and make fun of people with handicaps, particularly mental ones although you & Correll make it really hard to mind my manners and not say something that would embarrass my parents if they read it_"

*RESPONSE*: * For all the LIES YOU'VE TOLD ON THIS THREAD*, that above quote sums you up quite well. * IF *people had mental handicaps, a person would have to be a low down son of a bitch to try and ridicule them on a discussion board.  Fortunately for you, we both realize that I've got both oars in the water and you're playing the role of the cyber bully - *ONLY* a cyber bully would taunt people with that kind of language. 

I didn't taunt you nor call you any names.  I responded to each and every one of your challenges and opened the door to many options for you should you disagree.  And if your parents read what I just quoted if they were not embarrassed, there would be something very wrong in their thinking process.  Imagine the worst thing I could say about them in that scenario and I'll own it without saying it.

You don't poke fun at the mentally ill and if you want to pick a fight, you aren't going to get the job done posting on a discussion board - especially with those that don't like threats.  You have a lot of growing up to do, but make no mistake about it - you and I both realize I'm *not* the coward and definitely *not* the liar in this pissing match.


----------



## Humorme

007 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your question, I will give you my honest answer.
> 
> I don't know who the Westboro Baptists are, so I cannot say yes or no. To most of them, I don't know. I* DO* however know about the KIan and Dylan Roof. I'll step up to the plate unlike you.
> 
> You fucking well better believe that the Ku Klux Klan and Dylan Roof are people that I have to accept a lot of blame for. But, you know, while I have been fighting them for offering up really bad solutions for their problems, they would deny that we have anything in common - except a troll on this very board who accuses me of being in their organization while inferring I'm a race traitor at the same time.
> 
> FWIW, people like *Dylan Roof and the* *KKK ARE *partially my fault. Despite the fact that I have spent a good portion of my life trying to witness to those specific people (and organizations like theirs) to get them to use their brains (not to mention accept Jesus into their lives), they are just as committed to chaos and divisiveness as you are. Later this year I will be starting a ministry and trying to reach those who are wasting their lives. I even have an idea to do podcasts, run a website, etc. *IF* the good Lord thinks it's worth a green light. My regret is that I don't know how nor where to engage those people - except on their turf where I'm persona non grata.
> 
> 
> 
> So this part was good, it's almost like we're beginning to have a conversation but then you go and say this
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I'll say to you is that if you ask the moderators here, they will tell you that you are full of shit. I've never backed down from a swinging Richard on this face of this earth. I continually tell people that if they want to issue a challenge to me, don't do the grandstand thing, take it to PM. I stay on thin ice with the moderators because I've been banned so many times when the white racists like to call me stupid and then talk shit like you do. *WHEN* I've told them if they want to call me out, do it. I have a PM here. Nobody has yet to use it and tell me to name the time and the place - but so far, that's been limited to a half dozen dumbasses that are just as obsessed with the immigration issue as you are with the race issue. But it remains to this date, not one swinging Richard on this board has ever called me a coward to my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is with you boys and your obsession with penises, besides the obvious?  The Westboro Baptist Church are those "Christians" that protest at the funerals of dead service members with truly vile signs indicating that the death is God's punishment because God hates fags, etc.
> 
> You on the other hand talk all this crap, all day long, call me as well as the other African American posters here a plethora of insulting and demeaning names yet you're surprised that no one is interested in speaking with you privately?  You should be able to say whatever it is you have to say with the same transparency that we all have - right here on the public message board.   You certainly don't have any problems insulting us publicly why would we want to set up an avenue for private abuse?  That's what racists often do, get you behind closed doors where there are no witnesses to anything that is said or done.
> 
> So is someone paying you to come to these boards and tell lies and cast aspersions on the character of the African American posters here?  Because it's been done before.  See, if you and I or any of the other AA posters simply didn't agree on the topic at hand that would be one thing, we could just agree to disagree, but that's not what's going on here.  You are intentionally making false statements, making intentionally provocative statements, calling people names like you're trying to pick a fight but nobody is actually taking the bait.  I called you a coward because that's what cyberbulllies and cyberstalkers are.  You would NEVER speak this way to my face and you damn well know this.
> 
> It must REALLY suck to be you to hear you tell it, to see that there are black people here who just won't STFU because you think we should.  My grandfather, U.S. Army Air Corps Captain John Daniels whose photos are in my signature line below, lost his life in service to his country, the United States of America even though he served in a segregated military.  He along with several other high ranking officers lost their lives when their plane crashed as they were attempting to make their way back to Moton field in Tuskegee, Alabama.  There has been a rumor for a long time, not just among our family members but among the community of family, friends and loved ones of the Tuskegee airmen that they had been requesting emergency clearance to try to get out of the thunderstorm they were caught in.  But because the south was segregated and the only field that they as African Americans were authorized to fly in and out of was the field in Tuskegee they were not allowed to land anywhere else and their request to divert was denied.   They almost made it back to Tuskegee but crashed just short of the runway.  Everyone on board perished.
> 
> If the rumors are true and this is what actually happened then racism killed my grandfather as well as everyone else on board that plane.  And they lost there lives fighting to protect the very rights that allow you to sit on your computer and speak to his granddaughter in the ignorant manner that you do.
> 
> IF I were the person you claim that I am you'd be in a world of hurt right about now, but my parents brought us up to not mock and make fun of people with handicaps, particularly mental ones although you & Correll make it really hard to mind my manners and not say something that would embarrass my parents if they read it.
> 
> While I'm surprised to hear that the moderators allegedly hold the same opinion of me that you do I haven't been banned yet, so there's that but as my Dad used to tell me "always consider the source".  And I'm truly sorry if you have suffered in life but just like you all are always telling us "if you hate America so much move back to Africa" (no one HATES America, we're just working to improve conditions for everyone and YES the way our laws work if it improves things for us by extension it will improve things for you all as well), if coal mining was so bad for everyone why didn't you all move somewhere else and do something else to earn a living?  Personally, I'd rather improve on what i have than toss everything and start over but that's just me.  But don't think there aren't some people trying EVERYTHING they can to manipulate me into a situation where that's exactly what I'd have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I classify that entire post as psycobabble.
> 
> You said a lot of nothing.
Click to expand...


He did say a lot of nothing.  I'm long winded, but try to make a point.  

That guy is so dishonest, he asked me why my family didn't move if living in a coal mining town was so bad, why didn't we move.  Here is the part of my post he left out:

"_When I was a kid and my family ventured into the big cities, all I ever got was ridicule because my parents were poor; I had a southern accent; I wore rags_..."

The whole point is we *did* leave.  We weren't immediately accepted into the new community, but I ended up making a name for myself.  It seems that our resident troll ignored that... but it is what it is.  Thanks for calling him on his B.S.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.


Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist



Humorme said:


> Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.


All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich

Ask Bill Cosby

Racism goes far beyond the wallet


Humorme said:


> Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery


When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?

Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped


Humorme said:


> the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.


OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?


Humorme said:


> The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.


I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy


Humorme said:


> You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause


And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.

I'm not.

Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.

*I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*. 

.For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.

That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.

.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich
> 
> Ask Bill Cosby
> 
> Racism goes far beyond the wallet
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?
> 
> Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> .For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> 
> That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?

I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.  They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.

Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????  

If you're writing notes to yourself, keep them in a spiral notebook and don't try quoting me endlessly.  Quit feeling sorry for yourself and put some effort into acquiring an education.

IM2 has told us exactly how he feels about whites.  He agreed with me on every point when I was being sarcastic with him.

I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you - other than you do a lot of projecting, would work better off saying to you in person.  That is the only way we wouldn't have any misunderstandings.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?


That's what I believe you


TNHarley said:


> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.


Dems - Repubs same shit.


TNHarley said:


> They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.


So slaves were lazy and worthless and had no ethic ? That what you are saying ?


TNHarley said:


> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????


The Bill Cosby verdict was a lesson of how having money does not make you exempt from systematic white supremacy. They used the "I'm white and I say so" law to take Cosby down. That's because white supremacists know the importance of being on code. Just because they put a few blk women in there means nothing. Plus






Charlie sheen endangered.lives with his AIDS status..yet he still running around. Or how about Bill Clinton ? But this is all about money as well. Everyone connected with the Cosby case get book deals and now the door is open for people to go after money from the his estate. And they will be able to pillage his estate long after he is dead.


TNHarley said:


> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you


I don't hate you but then again I don't hate tigers............but i understand a Tigers nature.

Tigers kill. It's not personal. It's just there nature. I understand the nature of the white supremacist


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No "logical fallacy" here, and certainly nothing to lose but a little bit of idle time..
> 
> Just an honest observation from an impartial point of view.
> .
> 
> Denial does you no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
Click to expand...


You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.

I read what was posted. She called you out, but did not call you a "vile name".

Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond far differently than you do.

Your hypersensitivity to that term, and the frequent occasions that YOU refer to others using that term, and calling pretty much anyone who disagrees with you in a manner that you dont care for, a "race baiter" makes you more than suspect to be EXACTLY  what she called you.

Since you insist on bringing politics into this and ASSume that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of that wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.

Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.


----------



## TNHarley

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
Click to expand...

Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I believe you
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems - Repubs same shit.
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So slaves were lazy and worthless and had no ethic ? That what you are saying ?
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Bill Cosby verdict was a lesson of how having money does not make you exempt from systematic white supremacy. They used the "I'm white and I say so" law to take Cosby down. That's because white supremacists know the importance of being on code. Just because they put a few blk women in there means nothing. Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie sheen endangered.lives with his AIDS status..yet he still running around. Or how about Bill Clinton ? But this is all about money as well. Everyone connected with the Cosby case get book deals and now the door is open for people to go after money from the his estate. And they will be able to pillage his estate long after he is dead.
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate you but then again I don't hate tigers............but i understand a Tigers nature.
> 
> Tigers kill. It's not personal. It's just there nature. I understand the nature of the white supremacist
Click to expand...


I don't know how you got TN Hartley's name attached to what I said, but let's help you once again:

I'm going to compare what I said versus what YOU said:

ME:  _you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like *you*.[/QUOTE]
_
*YOU:  *slaves were lazy and worthless and had no ethic ?* 
*
WTF?  Dude,,anybody with an IQ larger than their shoe size can witness that what you accused me of is a damn lie and / or proves that I describe you accurately.

The balance of what you said sounds like what a third grader or someone smoking weed would type.  It isn't even worthy of a response.


----------



## TNHarley

TNHa*rl*ey
Learn it!


----------



## Humorme

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
Click to expand...



My experience is that if you point out that some blacks here are black supremacists, they pepper all their posts calling you a white supremacist and lying.  I let one guy define the term and showed him, point by point, he was a racist... he just posted LOL in response.  He knew I had his number.


----------



## katsteve2012

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with me?


----------



## Humorme

TNHarley said:


> TNHa*rl*ey
> Learn it!





My bad.  I just couldn't figure out how Paul was quoting me, but your name appears above my words.  You're certainly welcome to the sentiment, however.


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is that if you point out that some blacks here are black supremacists, they pepper all their posts calling you a white supremacist and lying.  I let one guy define the term and showed him, point by point, he was a racist... he just posted LOL in response.  He knew I had his number.
Click to expand...


This is just a message board,  I think we all here who are on opposing  sides should just be grateful that none of us really know each other personally, take note of the mindset of some here and be vigilant of the fact there are some out there that we could encounter face to face, who are actually like what is on display here everyday.


----------



## TNHarley

katsteve2012 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with me?
Click to expand...

I was agreeing with your assessment and included why i agreed.
It has to do with you because you said it


----------



## katsteve2012

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was agreeing with your assessment and included why i agreed.
> It has to do with you because you said it
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme

Yeah I got your named mixed with up with that punk faggot TNHarley

But you did say


Humorme said:


> That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats. They are comfortable with slavery. It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse. You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme
> 
> Yeah I got your named mixed with up with that punk faggot TNHarley
> 
> But you did say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats. They are comfortable with slavery. It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse. You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
Click to expand...

Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme
> 
> Yeah I got your named mixed with up with that punk faggot TNHarley
> 
> But you did say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats. They are comfortable with slavery. It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse. You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?
Click to expand...

and stupid. Want me to show you how to forum, bro?


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is that if you point out that some blacks here are black supremacists, they pepper all their posts calling you a white supremacist and lying.  I let one guy define the term and showed him, point by point, he was a racist... he just posted LOL in response.  He knew I had his number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a message board,  I think we all here who are on opposing  sides should just be grateful that none of us really know each other personally, take note of the mindset of some here and be vigilant of the fact there are some out there that we could encounter face to face, who are actually like what is on display here everyday.
Click to expand...


Yep.  This is just a discussion board.  People will say anonymously things they don't have the courage to say face to face.

I simply point out that if those people were for real and wanted to call someone out for a face to face, they don't do so in open forum.  Do it in PM.  Those who ignore me and continue to post absolute garbage are then exposing themselves.  All I can do is keep pointing out their cowardice and hypocrisy.  Some people don't want common ground; they want everything their way OR they call you a white supremacist.


----------



## Humorme

TNHarley said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme
> 
> Yeah I got your named mixed with up with that punk faggot TNHarley
> 
> But you did say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats. They are comfortable with slavery. It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse. You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and stupid. Want me to show you how to forum, bro?
Click to expand...


You should PM me some time and explain that little trick.


----------



## TNHarley

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is that if you point out that some blacks here are black supremacists, they pepper all their posts calling you a white supremacist and lying.  I let one guy define the term and showed him, point by point, he was a racist... he just posted LOL in response.  He knew I had his number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a message board,  I think we all here who are on opposing  sides should just be grateful that none of us really know each other personally, take note of the mindset of some here and be vigilant of the fact there are some out there that we could encounter face to face, who are actually like what is on display here everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  This is just a discussion board.  People will say anonymously things they don't have the courage to say face to face.
> 
> I simply point out that if those people were for real and wanted to call someone out for a face to face, they don't do so in open forum.  Do it in PM.  Those who ignore me and continue to post absolute garbage are then exposing themselves.  All I can do is keep pointing out their cowardice and hypocrisy.  Some people don't want common ground; they want everything their way OR they call you a white supremacist.
Click to expand...

Im with you on that.
Personally, i would still get down and dirty like i do here, but i am much more patient IRL. And perhaps even more understanding. 
IDK maybe its actually seeing the emotion and such?


----------



## TNHarley

Humorme said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme
> 
> Yeah I got your named mixed with up with that punk faggot TNHarley
> 
> But you did say
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats. They are comfortable with slavery. It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse. You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and stupid. Want me to show you how to forum, bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should PM me some time and explain that little trick.
Click to expand...

you seem to know how to forum.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?


You have no idea who your speaking to ?

I could hack your fuckin head off, you fool. Fk outta my face


----------



## Humorme

TNHarley said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, did not call you a "vile name". Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond differently than you do.
> 
> Your hypersensitivity to that term, amd the frequency that YOU refer to others using that term, makes you more than suspect to be exactly what she called you.
> 
> Snd since you insist on ASSuming that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of lthat wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a good point. When you call the black racists on here "racist" they get defensive like you just said you impregnated their mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is that if you point out that some blacks here are black supremacists, they pepper all their posts calling you a white supremacist and lying.  I let one guy define the term and showed him, point by point, he was a racist... he just posted LOL in response.  He knew I had his number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a message board,  I think we all here who are on opposing  sides should just be grateful that none of us really know each other personally, take note of the mindset of some here and be vigilant of the fact there are some out there that we could encounter face to face, who are actually like what is on display here everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  This is just a discussion board.  People will say anonymously things they don't have the courage to say face to face.
> 
> I simply point out that if those people were for real and wanted to call someone out for a face to face, they don't do so in open forum.  Do it in PM.  Those who ignore me and continue to post absolute garbage are then exposing themselves.  All I can do is keep pointing out their cowardice and hypocrisy.  Some people don't want common ground; they want everything their way OR they call you a white supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im with you on that.
> Personally, i would still get down and dirty like i do here, but i am much more patient IRL. And perhaps even more understanding.
> IDK maybe its actually seeing the emotion and such?
Click to expand...


Honestly, what is aggravating me is the idiotic things the black supremacists say on here.  I'm thinking I didn't have the attitude I did until a couple of weeks ago when a black poster did ten paragraphs calling me racist, stupid, etc. in response to a post he admitted not reading.

The rest of the extremists I'm bumping heads with are creating, in my mind, a stereotype that I didn't think was realistic.  If they all have those feelings toward whites, then they are pushing me toward radical white people.  If what they post here is the way they think, they have no business in this country.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who your speaking to ?
> 
> I could hack your fuckin head off, you fool. Fk outta my face
Click to expand...

Keyboard commando ey?
You got this white boi scared to death!! 



















Loser


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> Honestly, what is aggravating me is the idiotic things the black supremacists say on here.  I'm thinking I didn't have the attitude I did until a couple of weeks ago when a black poster did ten paragraphs calling me racist, stupid, etc. in response to a post he admitted not reading.
> 
> The rest of the extremists I'm bumping heads with are creating, in my mind, a stereotype that I didn't think was realistic.  If they all have those feelings toward whites, then they are pushing me toward radical white people.  If what they post here is the way they think, they have no business in this country.


"Pushing you towards radical people"

You're already there.

Look.

The truth is blacks imagine little. Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented. The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the American value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.

Now when you start talking like that. I'll take you seriously

But yet almost no white person talks like that.

You can see it in your arguments about slavery, that's what white supremacists do, always try and defend white supremacy. That's your duty to the white race.


----------



## TNHarley

Equal opportunity for all doesnt include forcing people to hire a certain way. That is discrimination. Private sector housing as well.
When blacks start calling for ACTUAL equality, ill take them seriously. Defending free shit, govt force, discrimination and loss of the concept of private property is their duty to the black race.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> Equal opportunity for all doesnt include forcing people to hire a certain way. That is discrimination.


The system of white supremacy makes sure that white people have an easier to time getting work


TNHarley said:


> Private sector housing as well.


The system of white supremacy makes sure that white people have an easier to time getting a house.


TNHarley said:


> When blacks start calling for ACTUAL equality, ill take them seriously.


What is actual equality ?


TNHarley said:


> Defending free shit, govt force, discrimination and loss of the concept of private property is their duty to the black race.


I have no idea what you are talking about here


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, what is aggravating me is the idiotic things the black supremacists say on here.  I'm thinking I didn't have the attitude I did until a couple of weeks ago when a black poster did ten paragraphs calling me racist, stupid, etc. in response to a post he admitted not reading.
> 
> The rest of the extremists I'm bumping heads with are creating, in my mind, a stereotype that I didn't think was realistic.  If they all have those feelings toward whites, then they are pushing me toward radical white people.  If what they post here is the way they think, they have no business in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pushing you towards radical people"
> 
> You're already there.
> 
> Look.
> 
> The truth is blacks imagine little. Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented. The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the American value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.
> 
> Now when you start talking like that. I'll take you seriously
> 
> But yet almost no white person talks like that.
> 
> You can see it in your arguments about slavery, that's what white supremacists do, always try and defend white supremacy. That's your duty to the white race.
Click to expand...


Who a private employer chooses to hire is a personal decision between employer and employee.  

Who a person sells their home to or rents to is their private business.  

You talk a good game, but bear in mind, I've owned every act that white people do and hold myself somewhat accountable.  I mean, after all, you're going to judge all white people by the actions of those you have experience with.  So their screw ups become my screw ups.

Being equal *YOU* should accept the screw ups of your race.  The Egyptians (of your race) started the slavery enterprise.  You won't own that part of history.  It wasn't until just recent years that foreigners could even buy real estate in Egypt.  

The basic problem that you have is expecting a higher standard from whites that you don't expect from your own race.  You want to play the blame game and here it is in the middle of the day.  Why aren't you working?  What keeps you from producing?  What is keeping your from using your time to take in a young kid, be a mentor and make sure the next generation is doing better than you did?

Life isn't fair.  Everybody discriminates.  Once there was a company here that didn't want to hire Americans.  They advertised for applicants with four years experience with software that hadn't been on the market but three years.  They convinced the government to allow them to bring in foreigners, excluding them from waiting on a visa.

Everybody has their cross to bear.  Most people have lives that are far less than the rich and famous of Beverly Hills.  You keep wanting to argue ancient history without holding the most responsible accountable and going after them.  You are wasting your life.  And you're so much of a racist that you still refuse to acknowledge that whites DO a lot for black people. Reality proves you wrong:

Trailer #1 from Machine Gun Preacher (2011)


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> Who a private employer chooses to hire is a personal decision between employer and employee.


Longs as it;s white


Humorme said:


> Who a person sells their home to or rents to is their private business.


Longs as it;s white


Humorme said:


> The Egyptians (of your race) started the slavery enterprise.  You won't own that part of history.  It wasn't until just recent years that foreigners could even buy real estate in Egypt.


That's not true.

But here's the problem. It's the "everyone does it" argument that I tried when i was 8.

It would be like if I robbed a bank and then said, “People rob banks all the time, what is the big deal?”

Right and wrong are not determined or proved by what everyone does, much less by what _some _people do, like Arab traders. That would just excuse everyone to sink to the lowest, meanest, most evil levels of behaviour.

A simple and far better way to determine right and wrong, without getting deep into religion or philosophy, is the Golden Rule, which is not “Do unto others as some others have done”, as your argument would have it, but “Do unto others as you would have others do unto you.”

Acts of racism fail this test by their very nature.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

007 said:


> Figured... you're just pathetic... got nothing but inane psychobabble, and when called on it, you think some two bit little idiot quip will do... ya... pound much sand lately?


Ohhhh look at the big bad white christian patriot solder....here to do what exactly?


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who a private employer chooses to hire is a personal decision between employer and employee.
> 
> 
> 
> Longs as it;s white
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who a person sells their home to or rents to is their private business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longs as it;s white
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians (of your race) started the slavery enterprise.  You won't own that part of history.  It wasn't until just recent years that foreigners could even buy real estate in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true.
> 
> But here's the problem. It's the "everyone does it" argument that I tried when i was 8.
> 
> It would be like if I robbed a bank and then said, “People rob banks all the time, what is the big deal?”
> 
> Right and wrong are not determined or proved by what everyone does, much less by what _some _people do, like Arab traders. That would just excuse everyone to sink to the lowest, meanest, most evil levels of behaviour.
> 
> A simple and far better way to determine right and wrong, without getting deep into religion or philosophy, is the Golden Rule, which is not “Do unto others as some others have done”, as your argument would have it, but “Do unto others as you would have others do unto you.”
> 
> Acts of racism fail this test by their very nature.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

If you cannot respond intelligently, this discussion between you and I is over.  

It don't make a flying fuck what color an employer is; it don't matter what religion they are... you know the standard line...  If an employer don't want to hire you, they should not feel compelled to.

My last employer, familiar with my work was black and his wife Mexican.  His perception of me is that I must be a Mexican.  He hired me based upon a stereotype.  Of the 52 employees in that company, I counted seven whites (including me.)  This is in a town with over 80 percent of the residents being white.  The company has been there for years and the whites don't give a rat's ass about the racial makeup of that company.

Okay, you want to call me a liar again.  WTF?  Okay, you want to deny that the early Egyptians were not black?  I'll give you that one, but you'll regret it if you conjure up enough common sense to stay in this discussion.  Now for the second part of what you quoted... and the answer is:

"_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_."

Buying Property in Egypt


"_Law 230/*1996* further states that a foreigner may not own more than two real estate units in Egypt for residency purposes (for himself and his immediate family), each of which may not exceed 4,000 square meters. However, the Prime Minister may at his own discretion exempt non-Egyptians from the above two requirement._"

https://www.bakermckenzie.com/en/in...lications/2016/03/bk_egypt_dbi_2016.pdf?la=en

So, prior to 1996 foreigners could not buy any kind of land in Egypt, and even today they are very limited.  I think an I'm sorry is order, but do you have it in you?

Finally, you try to make the same point a lot of people do when they screw someone over and then become recipients of their own medicine.  In any event, it was the whites that put an end to slavery as you know it.  It still exists; you support it every day and if you claim you don't then you are a liar.  All of us buy goods made in foreign countries that use slave labor.  Sometimes we buy stuff from the good old USA, knowing (or having reason to believe) it was produced by slave labor.

Where is your outrage then?  Oh Hell no.  You aren't boycotting Walmart.  If the price is right, you're all about it.  You just keep coming here and doing the pity me line.  You faced discrimination?  Welcome to the freaking club.  Sometimes we don't get a job because we're the wrong color, sex, age, or social class... or any of a number of reasons.  But, when you give up your nights, weekends and holidays (not to mention neglecting your family, hobbies, and leisure time) only to have a totalitarian government tell you who to hire will you understand that you are never going to prevail in this woe is me crying that you do where the blacks are always right.  You aren't right and if you weren't sitting on your ass, pecking a keyboard, you might find the time to find a job OR gain some skills for a better job so you'd have something.

And if you created a job after much hard work and sacrifice, you would want to tell the government to go to Hell if they told you that you had to hire me.  You need to pull your head out of your ass and figure it out.  Slavery is ancient history and somebody is always discriminating against someone else.  Blacks do it too.  Had I not been perceived as a Mexican, there is not a doubt in my mind that I would have not gotten the last job I worked.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Life isn't fair. Everybody discriminates. Once there was a company here that didn't want to hire Americans. They advertised for applicants with four years experience with software that hadn't been on the market but three years. They convinced the government to allow them to bring in foreigners, excluding them from waiting on a visa.


That's so that they can pay them less that what American software developers rightly would earn for doing the same work.  This is an exploit, albeit a legal one.



Humorme said:


> The basic problem that you have is expecting a higher standard from whites that you don't expect from your own race. You want to play the blame game and here it is in the middle of the day. Why aren't you working? What keeps you from producing? What is keeping your from using your time to take in a young kid, be a mentor and make sure the next generation is doing better than you did?


Why do you presume that he doesn't work or produce anything WTH?  And why do you think that you have any business or right telling him or anyone how he should be using his time.

Reverse the situations and then think about what you would say or feel if someone said that you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> *RESPONSE*: * For all the LIES YOU'VE TOLD ON THIS THREAD*


I didn't even read the rest of your comment because I want you to answer this one question:
What lies have I allegedly told?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

katsteve2012 said:


> and be vigilant of the fact there are some out there that we could encounter face to face, who are actually like what is on display here everyday.


Correct, thank you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> 1) You talk about liars and then lump me into a group that I didn't even know about. You are one sick and demented individual


No wonder we're not getting anywhere, you're not reading my comments in context.

I did not lump you in with those who many would say is some of the worse representation of the white race and Christian faith.  I asked you if you consider those people "your people" to address your statement that "whites didn't institute slavery blacks did".


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life isn't fair. Everybody discriminates. Once there was a company here that didn't want to hire Americans. They advertised for applicants with four years experience with software that hadn't been on the market but three years. They convinced the government to allow them to bring in foreigners, excluding them from waiting on a visa.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so that they can pay them less that what American software developers rightly would earn for doing the same work.  This is an exploit, albeit a legal one.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic problem that you have is expecting a higher standard from whites that you don't expect from your own race. You want to play the blame game and here it is in the middle of the day. Why aren't you working? What keeps you from producing? What is keeping your from using your time to take in a young kid, be a mentor and make sure the next generation is doing better than you did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you presume that he doesn't work or produce anything WTH?  And why do you think that you have any business or right telling him or anyone how he should be using his time.
> 
> Reverse the situations and then think about what you would say or feel if someone said that you.
Click to expand...


Okay, let's reverse the situation.  When I was a kid, the older generation used to say, "_that kid thinks the world owes him a living_" when they came across lazy kids that wouldn't work.

I grew up thinking that blaming others for my lot in life was a bad and evil thing.  And, at the age of 14, I was alone and had no one to depend on.  And so, I made sacrifices, worked day and night; took jobs that other people wouldn't work.  

Along comes some snot nosed smart ass lying about virtually every sentence I write and they make a religion out of the blame game.  No matter what you say to them, they got a pre-planned response.  It's pretty obvious to most.  If you're posting all freaking day and you think you know more about this stuff than people who lived it, you are not being productive with your life.

Blaming others and then *LYING* about what they just said to you exacerbates the problem.  But, it also makes the bottom line easier to figure out.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that denying does me no good.
> 
> That is part of the problem. We have a society,where, when lefties make an accusation, it is  considered true, and denials, no matter how true or how well supported, have no impact.
> 
> 
> Really, it seems the only logical conclusion is that we are done with discussion.
> 
> 
> BUT, the fact remains, all you posted was bullshit logical fallacies and you do lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are done. No one loses. No one wins. It's nothing but entertainment  to me.
> 
> Pointing out how you are perceived by some, is not a logical fallacy or bullshit.
> 
> Obviously it hurts your over inflated ego, but sometimes the truth stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that a lot of people believe something, as though that is some sort of evidence supporting it,
> 
> 
> is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I provided you with a link explaining that.
> 
> 
> You are the one denying the simplest of truths.
> 
> 
> It does not hurt my ego to demolish your illogical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were really that secure in what you state, and I am so "illogical", you would not still be trying to convince me that you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't answer a question, a question buried in a wall of text AND one that had an OR answer that she ignored herself.
> 
> 
> And she decided that that was evidence enough to start calling me vile insults.
> 
> 
> And you defend that utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> Now you are claiming that if I was "secure" in that logic, that I would let it go, because....
> 
> 
> Well, you don't actually explain your claim, you just make it.
> 
> 
> Pretty normal for a lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've repeated the same thing about 100 times now.
> 
> I read what was posted. She called you out, but did not call you a "vile name".
Click to expand...



Your denial that "Racist" is a vile insult in our society is noted and laughed at. 



> Most normal individuals who are called "racist" in a forum like this just either laugh it off, ignore it,  or respond far differently than you do.




Correct. ANd that's part of the problem. Accepting such behavior, "normalizes" it, as though it was part of civil discussion.


But it is not. It is vile propaganda, and the constant use of false accusations of racism is a form of demagoguery that is tearing this nation apart.




> Your hypersensitivity to that term, and the frequent occasions that YOU refer to others using that term, and calling pretty much anyone who disagrees with you in a manner that you dont care for, a "race baiter" makes you more than suspect to be EXACTLY  what she called you.



No, it doesn't. 

What makes someone a racist is acting or saying or believing  "in the superiority of one race over another, which often results in discrimination and prejudice towards people based on their race or ethnicity."

Racism - Wikipedia


I call people racist, when they do that. 

Your buddy, did it, because I did not answer a question, and she assumed an answer from me, and then judged and insulted me, based on her imaginings.


That I have to explain this to you, is because liberals, and I use that term loosely, have, for decades, now, been habitually falsely accusing people of racism as a form of propaganda and political warfare.







> Since you insist on bringing politics into this and ASSume that I am a so called "lefty", you are reminicent of that wingnut that was calling for Clinton to be locked up, and he ended up being far more dirty than she ever was.
> 
> Pretty normal for an Alt Right Loon.




Politics are a part of this. Your pretense otherwise is a joke, and a piss poor one.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually complaining that black people were granted citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...




Humorme said:


> It's pretty obvious to most. If you're posting all freaking day and you think you know more about this stuff than people who lived it, you are not being productive with your life.


Do you understand how these statements make you appear?  What is your complaint that people of African descent were granted citizenship?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> White man kills 4 people in car crash and is about walk free in two weeks
> 
> A white boy kills 4 people then he gets probation because he supposedly suffers from "affluenza." Then he flees the county with his mom, and even after that only has to do about 2 years in jail (180 days for each of his victims to be precise) and is about to be free,
> 
> Tell me the one again about how white privilege not existing?



Sorry, I'm not seeing how this is about him being white, as opposed to it being about what a sorry state our society is in generally _vis a vis_ law enforcement, the judicial system, and personal responsibility.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You talk about liars and then lump me into a group that I didn't even know about. You are one sick and demented individual
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder we're not getting anywhere, you're not reading my comments in context.
> 
> I did not lump you in with those who many would say is some of the worse representation of the white race and Christian faith.  I asked you if you consider those people "your people" to address your statement that "whites didn't institute slavery blacks did".
Click to expand...


Now, I understand even less of what you said.  Without going back over this thread looking for who said what, I do recall someone asking me if I considered people like Dylan Roof to be "_my people_."  I owned them and their dirty deeds along with the KKK because the black extremists are going to lump me into the same pot... and I keep complaining that so far no black person is disavowing the extreme statements that were made to me and about me (and others here are trending the same direction I am.)

I know what the shortcomings of my race are and I am doing things to address the situation.  First, I own the current condition.  Then plans are drawn up.  A state senator is using some of my research wherein we hope to draw up prison reform legislation.  For example - no early release.  You earn it... like getting a GED to be considered for early release; mandatory drug counseling if applicable, etc.

IIRC, you are the one who called me a coward.  And you were told, in no uncertain terms, that I think those who allege that without going to  PM first (since that constitutes fighting words) that you would be the coward.

It helps if you ask questions before you make the wrong assumptions.  In Post # 1706, after much of IM2's badgering and filibustering, I summed his entire ideology and the only thing he could come up with is LOL.  He never, not once, denied that is exactly how he felt.  He did not disavow a single sentence.

You come behind him and begin criticizing me.  Well, if you're* IN *this conversation, one figures that you are reading the posts.  Not one black person has distanced themselves from IM2, but are quick to jump up and begin calling me stupid and a coward - as you did.  So, I pretty much know how the black people feel about whites from the many posts I've been obliged to read and respond to.  

Still, at the end of the day, those who beat their keyboards do not call me out in PM.  They prefer to grandstand; to be blowhards, but never go to PM and call the person out.  And no, you cannot be transparent about what you want.  The moderators would ban you and delete your post.  You have a personal problem with someone, you take it up in a PM.

I've made my position abundantly clear.  When the whites have been wrong, I've called them on it.  I've gotten death threats, my personal information put on this board, and my house shot at (bullet through the kitchen window.)  And all of that doesn't include the computer hacker, someone killing the family cat by hanging him over a tree limb in the back yard.  Hey, one guy has put up a profile on a professional site in my name as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I even a phone number and e mail there.  That is all  from a white supremacist.

That is why I can say when  someone tries to discuss things with black supremacists, they react the same, identical way that guy does.  It is  what it is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> OK. We are so racist. Right ? Then this should be an easy question for you to answer.
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but what's that got to do with the question?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, dude?  *You're a legend in your own mind* that has yet to disprove a single sentence of anything I've written.  Your buddies have had the intellect to move on as what I've been posting about is not a personality contest.  The fact that you think you are more of an authority than me is the most laughable part.  In case you haven't noticed, NO white person is backing up what I'm posting about it - you are exactly 100 percent wrong about one thing - NO WHITES THINK LIKE I DO.  That is soon to come when we look at how weak they are.
> The Israelites would like the reparations owed them by blacks for holding them in slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they had been enslaved by Blacks on American soil, they would have likely already received them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple. We are talking about America. Not Egypt 10,000 years ago. Because Moses, an Israelite, was black. And the Israelites got reparations in the form of the promised land. You really don't understand how stupid, inaccurate and racist your argument really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses was not black.  OMG.  Revisionist history.  You have got to be kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True revisionist history is that which whites have been teaching.
Click to expand...


What a load of shit.  Race has nothing to do with the natural human tendency to be an asshole; YOU are living proof of that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White man kills 4 people in car crash and is about walk free in two weeks
> 
> A white boy kills 4 people then he gets probation because he supposedly suffers from "affluenza." Then he flees the county with his mom, and even after that only has to do about 2 years in jail (180 days for each of his victims to be precise) and is about to be free,
> 
> Tell me the one again about how white privilege not existing?
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison charged as an adult
Click to expand...


They should put his sorry ass UNDER the jail.  I have no patience or tolerance for people who treat a half-ton lethal projectile (a car) like a harmless toy.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually complaining that black people were granted citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious to most. If you're posting all freaking day and you think you know more about this stuff than people who lived it, you are not being productive with your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand how these statements make you appear?  What is your complaint that people of African descent were granted citizenship?
Click to expand...


When you come down on unreasonable people, you have to be just as extreme as they are.  When I'm not the only person that is seeing the light after confrontations with exchanges like that, I know exactly how it looks to others.

I did get two PMs where people said after reading the exchanges I've been in over the last two threads, they were leaning more the right than ever before.  I *was* a Libertarian.  This one issue is really testing the limits of my beliefs.

The citizenship issue is not going to be easy for your understand.  Are you sure you want to discuss that?  It has no Cliff's Notes.  Most of what you'll read, you've probably never heard before.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison charged as an adult
> 
> 
> 
> Fk out my face.
> 
> Whites kill me with that fake sh*t. Why aren't you ever in the courtroom ? Actually people like you are in the courtroom. But you talk a good game. But when your in that courtroom out-back when you and other white supremacist are putting the heat on you. "I think we should let him he's a good kid" you bk down and go along with white supremacy.
Click to expand...


Why aren't we in the courtroom?  Um, because we have jobs and families and lives, and don't have time to tour around the country, putting in court appearances just to garner the goodwill of judgemental, racist pieces of shit like you, even assuming any of us give a rat's fat furry ass about your opinion in the first place.

And unless you can prove Molly or any of the rest of us have ever actually expressed the opinions your sorry, obnoxious ass is condemning us for, YOU can get the fuck out of OUR faces with YOUR fake-shit "outrage".

You think you're fooling anyone with your little hissy fit?  You don't give a fart in a tornado about this kid, the people he killed, or anything else other than having an opportunity to feel put-upon, oppressed, and abused.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a spineless little man / woman without integrity, courage, or the ability to distinguish between right and wrong.  It appears to me that you are getting your ass kicked on a forum made up of a cross section of America and you want others to step into an all black forum because when the audience is diverse, you are being laughed at for the nutjob you've proven to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 and 1477
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we are going to end this. THS s pure racism ad its time the moderators did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're offended, the moderators may end this.  You're a racist and you don't like the truth.  I'm not calling you names; I'm not advocating for any course of action; not one thing you can say against me will be indicative of racism.  You simply don't like the truth.
> 
> I guess you missed that part wherein I disagreed with the whites.  But, the whole problem is, if *YOU *disagree with something, it must be racist and it's got to stop.  Meanwhile you make the most ludicrous statements and fail to back them up.  So, I'm going to continue to challenge your misconceptions with the truth AND point out to the whites how they are pigeonholing themselves so that we are required to agree with idiocy like yours in order be able to have *any* viewpoint on the subject.
> 
> This is Part 7 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, and 1505.
> 
> Just as a review, IM2 is accusing me of being a racist.  I told him of our history as a nation; how our forefathers saw themselves as building a New Jerusalem and so forth.  Perhaps he'd like a few links:
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> America, Gathering Israel to Zion, and the Book of Mormon
> 
> PBS is hardly a "_racist_" site.  While not a Mormon, they have a sentiment along those lines and I never saw them as being racist.
> 
> Is it racist to point out that the founders put it in our first Naturalization statute that only whites of good moral character could become citizens?
> 
> Politico will confirm what our first naturalization laws were:
> 
> U.S. enacts first immigration law, March 26, 1790
> 
> Is THAT racist?  Is politico.com a racist site?
> 
> Is the observation that IM2, and those like him, want to censor anything they disagree with in order to discuss the subject a racist proposition?
> 
> I'm stating what I can prove through reliable sources.  I'm not calling IM2 any names nor trying to denigrate him.  He keeps saying he's kicking my ass, but he's running off to the moderators to keep me from posting facts from bona fide sources.  For the most part I don't even bother telling you my personal view on racism - except as an issue of strategy... and then I was critical of the whites who concern themselves with Donald Trump and his entourage - of whom I think are headed for a certain legal defeat.
> 
> Just in case some people *DO* have the clout it takes to stifle an opinion, I will give you a piece of my opinion and hope that a couple of people will consider this:
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.  The biggest reason is, they pretend to be all upset over slavery.  Honestly, slavery was quite tame compared to the treatment of soldiers captured by the Japanese during World War II.  We've kissed, made up and now Japan, a self described racially pure nation, does business inside the United States and it's all good.  Nobody has a problem with that kind of racism.
> 
> The reality is when slaves were brought to the United States, they were generally sold as families when possible because they were more productive that way.  Many were taught to be craftsmen and were even paid for their services - *AND* they lived better than their white counterparts that were blue collar workers. My source for this is a book entitled T_ime on the Cross - the Economics of American Negro Slavery_ by Robert Fogel and Stanley Engerman
> 
> Time on the Cross - Wikipedia
> 
> The link is worth checking out and remember that Engle and Fogerman were two mainstream professors of economics..
> 
> I'm not sourcing them as a defense of slavery, but rather to give the balance of *my own opinion context*:
> 
> Blacks make much ado over racism and use slavery as their primary pretext as justification.  Yet these are the people who, for the most part, prop up the Democrats.  IM2 doesn't like the First Amendment and there goes your freedom of Speech, the Press, and Religion.  Democrats hate, loathe, and despise the Second Amendment.  On and on I could go, but at the end of the day, the majority of black people vote *against* Liberty.  They have no use for it.  Now they want control over the United States - for a number of reasons as previously discussed.  White people have fought in the trenches and bled along with black people in establishing rights for them.
> 
> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism.  That is a lie and an insult.  An insult to your enemy is of no great loss.  Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable.  And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism... plain and simple.  Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion.  I've fought to protect and defend that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one white has experienced racism. I don't give a damn what you fought for. You are here trying to justify white supremacy. And all you have really done is show how policies were created that denied blacks from even the most basic right in this country, that is citizenship. And still now you want t deny us citizenship based upon a claim how this was a nation that was established to be for whites only. You are a racist.
> 
> I'm going to the moderators because blacks get warnings, posts deleted, banned from conversations and temporary vacations for far less than the racist shit you have been posting. So you can stop whining about the first amendment.
Click to expand...


You are so very fucking mistaken, it's impressive even compared to the levels of mistaken you normally achieve.

1)  We're all experiencing racism right here, right now reading your epic-level pity-party bullshit posts.  Every single damned time your pathetic, excuse-making ass says anything about "whites" this or "whites" that, we're experiencing it.  Yes, yes, I know, "that's nothing compared to being a slave, wearing chains, bought and sold", blah blah fucking blah song-and-dance.  But since YOU haven't experienced that any more than we have, it's long past time you accept that you get zero pity for the evils you never suffered.  Move on.

2)  No one is "justifying white supremacy" by pointing out that you're a sniveling pile of shit trying to rest on the laurels of other people's struggle.  It's not my race that makes me better than you; it's everything else.

3)  I wouldn't be at all surprised if I've experienced more REAL racism in my life than you have.  By "real", I mean something other than you acting like a gigantic asshole, and then assuming that people don't like you because of your race, rather than because you're a gigantic asshole.  You know who white supremacists hate even more than minorities?  White women who marry minority men and have children with them.  And they're a hell of a lot more vocal and abusive about it, because they assume - wrongly, in my case - that a woman is less likely to kick their asses over it than a man is.

As for going to the moderators, that's yet another occasion when you should ask yourself, "Do blacks get warnings and bans because they're black, or because they think their color gives them the right to be dicks?"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


>



And that's supposed to mean what to the people on this message board?


----------



## Cecilie1200

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison charged as an adult
> 
> 
> 
> Fk out my face.
> 
> Whites kill me with that fake sh*t. Why aren't you ever in the courtroom ? Actually people like you are in the courtroom. But you talk a good game. But when your in that courtroom out-back when you and other white supremacist are putting the heat on you. "I think we should let him he's a good kid" you bk down and go along with white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you deliberately being an asshole? Unless it is self defense, i have no sympathy for people who kill. What is with the white supremacy accusions?
Click to expand...


Of course he's deliberately being an asshole.  It's fairly ironic and hypocritical that he feels overwhelmingly entitled to be a huge ass napkin, while ranting and raving about the "sense of entitlement" of others.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you LOL at your predicament ...
> 
> This is Part 5 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the first three parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460,1477 and 1516
> 
> I left off with making the point that Liberty is a God given - *unalienable* Right.   It is a foundational principle upon which America was built.
> 
> "_Our Consolation must be this, my dear, that Cities may be rebuilt, and a People reduced to Poverty, may acquire fresh Property: But a Constitution of Government once changed from Freedom, can never be restored. Liberty once lost is lost forever. When the People once surrender their share in the Legislature, and their Right of defending the Limitations upon the Government, and of resisting every Encroachment upon them, they can never regain it_." (Excerpt from a letter written by John Adams to Abigail Adams 7 July 1775)
> 
> There is a misconception by both the right and the left.  *BOTH *sides believe that Liberty is tied to citizenship.  It isn't.  Citizenship, like voting is a privilege.  Neither are *unalienable* Rights.  We may call them rights (sic), but they lack some important attributes that are unlike *unalienable* Rights.  Some of what we call "_rights_" are actually privileges.  Unlike *unalienable* Rights, a government "_right_" is given to you by a government, not a Creator.  It is revocable and an *unalienable* Right isn't, and the majority can vote your government into oblivion.  *Unalienable* Rights are *NOT* subject to a popularity vote.
> 
> In the THIRD part of this ongoing ran (see Post #1460) catsteve2012 wrote:
> 
> "_We built America, not you. You exist here because we allow you too. and based on its history, we have the right to determine if YOU should be here or not"
> 
> Of course, since for the most part, EVERY tax paying American citizen who was born here and resides here, has a right to be here_..."
> 
> Here, catsteve2012 makes an inaccurate (and racist) statement.  We do not see blacks stepping up to the plate and offering the Israelites reparations for their hard work while held in slavery.  And now, the blacks claim they "_built_" America.  Well, they may have put in the labor, but, unfortunately, that is *NOT* the meaning of the word the way we use it.  See my previous posts for more info.
> 
> Today, we find ourselves in very precarious predicament.  The Preamble of the Constitution states, unequivocally, *WHO* that document pertains to along with the first Naturalization laws saying that in order to become a citizen, one had to be a white person of good character.  That is all fact.  Then history records that the Dred Scott decision confirming that inspired the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment... which was done illegally:
> 
> The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez
> 
> 14th Amendment is actually ILLEGAL as it was never RATIFIED!
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm
> 
> Legality of the 14th Amendment (Congressional Record)
> 
> When you have judges, lawyers, historians, civil libertarians, news outlets, and constitutionalists calling the 14th Amendment into question, the matter deserves to be discussed.
> 
> *IF* the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified, then the black people who are claiming citizenship are no more "_citizens_" than migrant worker who slid under the wall from Mexico.  Now, my personal position is that even *IF *whites ever addressed the legality of the 14th Amendment and over-turned it, there is *STILL* the issue of whether or not all men have* unalienable* Rights.  Today, the Trumpeteers make this asinine argument that the 14th Amendment did not include children who were born here, but their parents had no papers.
> 
> I can promise you today that argument *will fail* in the Courts. It has nothing to do with what side of this argument you perceive me to be on,  but based upon the *FACTS* as I know them.  WHEN that crazy argument fails them, the Trumpeteers are left with two choices: challenging the legality of the 14th Amendment or an internal and civil war.  The alternative is that the liberals and non-whites will vote the conservatives and whites into oblivion.
> 
> IM2, stay tuned.  Things are just beginning to warm up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we are going to end this. THS s pure racism ad its time the moderators did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're offended, the moderators may end this.  You're a racist and you don't like the truth.  I'm not calling you names; I'm not advocating for any course of action; not one thing you can say against me will be indicative of racism.  You simply don't like the truth.
> 
> I guess you missed that part wherein I disagreed with the whites.  But, the whole problem is, if *YOU *disagree with something, it must be racist and it's got to stop.  Meanwhile you make the most ludicrous statements and fail to back them up.  So, I'm going to continue to challenge your misconceptions with the truth AND point out to the whites how they are pigeonholing themselves so that we are required to agree with idiocy like yours in order be able to have *any* viewpoint on the subject.
> 
> This is Part 7 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, and 1505.
> 
> Just as a review, IM2 is accusing me of being a racist.  I told him of our history as a nation; how our forefathers saw themselves as building a New Jerusalem and so forth.  Perhaps he'd like a few links:
> 
> Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> America, Gathering Israel to Zion, and the Book of Mormon
> 
> PBS is hardly a "_racist_" site.  While not a Mormon, they have a sentiment along those lines and I never saw them as being racist.
> 
> Is it racist to point out that the founders put it in our first Naturalization statute that only whites of good moral character could become citizens?
> 
> Politico will confirm what our first naturalization laws were:
> 
> U.S. enacts first immigration law, March 26, 1790
> 
> Is THAT racist?  Is politico.com a racist site?
> 
> Is the observation that IM2, and those like him, want to censor anything they disagree with in order to discuss the subject a racist proposition?
> 
> I'm stating what I can prove through reliable sources.  I'm not calling IM2 any names nor trying to denigrate him.  He keeps saying he's kicking my ass, but he's running off to the moderators to keep me from posting facts from bona fide sources.  For the most part I don't even bother telling you my personal view on racism - except as an issue of strategy... and then I was critical of the whites who concern themselves with Donald Trump and his entourage - of whom I think are headed for a certain legal defeat.
> 
> Just in case some people *DO* have the clout it takes to stifle an opinion, I will give you a piece of my opinion and hope that a couple of people will consider this:
> 
> *IN MY OPINION*, black people are more racist than whites.  The biggest reason is, they pretend to be all upset over slavery.  Honestly, slavery was quite tame compared to the treatment of soldiers captured by the Japanese during World War II.  We've kissed, made up and now Japan, a self described racially pure nation, does business inside the United States and it's all good.  Nobody has a problem with that kind of racism.
> 
> The reality is when slaves were brought to the United States, they were generally sold as families when possible because they were more productive that way.  Many were taught to be craftsmen and were even paid for their services - *AND* they lived better than their white counterparts that were blue collar workers. My source for this is a book entitled T_ime on the Cross - the Economics of American Negro Slavery_ by Robert Fogel and Stanley Engerman
> 
> Time on the Cross - Wikipedia
> 
> The link is worth checking out and remember that Engle and Fogerman were two mainstream professors of economics..
> 
> I'm not sourcing them as a defense of slavery, but rather to give the balance of *my own opinion context*:
> 
> Blacks make much ado over racism and use slavery as their primary pretext as justification.  Yet these are the people who, for the most part, prop up the Democrats.  IM2 doesn't like the First Amendment and there goes your freedom of Speech, the Press, and Religion.  Democrats hate, loathe, and despise the Second Amendment.  On and on I could go, but at the end of the day, the majority of black people vote *against* Liberty.  They have no use for it.  Now they want control over the United States - for a number of reasons as previously discussed.  White people have fought in the trenches and bled along with black people in establishing rights for them.
> 
> Still, they come to this board and say that no white has experienced racism.  That is a lie and an insult.  An insult to your enemy is of no great loss.  Insulting the guy who had your back in a foxhole is not acceptable.  And what drives black people to do and say what they are doing on this thread is racism... plain and simple.  Whether you think I'm right or wrong, that is my opinion.  I've fought to protect and defend that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one white has experienced racism. I don't give a damn what you fought for. You are here trying to justify white supremacy. And all you have really done is show how policies were created that denied blacks from even the most basic right in this country, that is citizenship. And still now you want t deny us citizenship based upon a claim how this was a nation that was established to be for whites only. You are a racist.
> 
> I'm going to the moderators because blacks get warnings, posts deleted, banned from conversations and temporary vacations for far less than the racist shit you have been posting. So you can stop whining about the first amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 8 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488, 1505 and 1516.
> 
> What I'm telling you are facts and do not necessarily reflect on my personal opinions.  You don't give a damn what I say?  Then tell us this: Why do you read and respond to what I've said?
> 
> How about these names?  Andrew Goodman, Michael Schwerner, Viola Liuzzo?
> 
> I told you that America was founded by whites and showed you some of the laws (including our first Naturalization Act.)  How, in your mind, does that justify white supremacy?  Telling you the truth justifies white supremacy, how exactly?
> 
> The reality is, you came here trash talking me and when the *facts* didn't go your way, you go running off to the mods.  And, no sir, anybody with an IQ their shoe size or larger can read my posts and see they are *NOT* about white supremacy.
> 
> America was built upon the premise that only whites could be citizens.  You're a straight up *LIAR* to insinuate that I've told you what I would like to see for the future.  But, when you make this idiotic claim that no white ever experienced racism when I can name scores that have been beaten and even killed defending you, to say you are dishonest and ungrateful are insults to those words.  I'd bet dollars against doughnuts that you have junk in your house, at this very moment, that was made in Japan or China.
> 
> Their countries are predominantly all one people.  Why did *THEY *have a right to create nations predicated upon one people and the U.S. did not?  How did you come to single out the white race for the object of your hatred?  Unlike places like China, Japan, North Korea and Zimbabwe, while the United States did not allow foreigners to become citizens, they did allow them to come here and take part in the free market system.
> 
> I've had no problem with black people - or anyone else coming here to take part in the free market system.  I've voiced a lot of support for people to come here and take advantage of opportunities willingly offered only to be called _"one of those open border nutjobs"_ by the white supremacists.  How in the HELL do you justify accusing me of white supremacy???
> 
> Because you got banned, you find that justification for lobbying for censorship?  You thought that what got done to you was wrong, so you want an unfair action to be taken against me?  Ask the mods what I demand.  If they ban you or give you any infraction for *ANYTHING* you say to me, I will fight for your Rights to the extent that my posts are not deleted.  The only problem I have is when people initiate a board fight get to keep up the troll post that started a problem while my posts get deleted.  IF that happens, I have a problem with everybody.  The reality is, you called me out and and now we have a list of the rants I'm doing until I make all my points... and we're almost there.
> 
> In my view, you do not deserve to be a citizen of the United States.  It has NOTHING to do with the hue of your skin.  My objection to you is your attitude toward the First Amendment.  Those who advocate treason have no place in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't the first clue of what I think about the first amendment.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Except, you know, what one learns from reading your posts.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
Click to expand...


You underestimate how much you and your ilk have made up for.

The only ACTUAL problem you have with his opinion is that he's not kissing your ass and agreeing with your victimhood.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
Click to expand...


"Until past damages are fixed".  Specifically what "past damages" have been left unfixed?

I don't notice anyone "making excuses", hon.  That would imply that we think we NEED to excuse ourselves to you, and you are who, exactly, that we give a damn about?

Hate to break it to you, Sparkles, but there is no racism in my life for which I bear any responsibility, and I personally will not be accepting delivery on the load of faked-up "white guilt" you're trying to dump.


----------



## Correll

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Until past damages are fixed".  Specifically what "past damages" have been left unfixed?
> 
> I don't notice anyone "making excuses", hon.  That would imply that we think we NEED to excuse ourselves to you, and you are who, exactly, that we give a damn about?
> 
> Hate to break it to you, Sparkles, but there is no racism in my life for which I bear any responsibility, and I personally will not be accepting delivery on the load of faked-up "white guilt" you're trying to dump.
Click to expand...



That really is the thread winner.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MizMolly said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> Publicly speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals.
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans can't be called racist more racist than whites because we don't have the ability to deny anyone.
> 
> But come back to me when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate and dismantle businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling in every imaginable way, hating white ppl en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.
> 
> But let's look at this "We whites can't speak out about how they feel without fear of reprisals"
> 
> So what do you want to say ?
> 
> You want to shout from the roof tops that "You hate n.i.g.g.e.r.s" ? You have a system that tells us that everyday.
> 
> Next
> 
> So what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> You want insult black people verbally face to face ?
> 
> Well there are gonna be reprisals and could end with you getting your ass kicked or even worse.
> 
> That you won’t be able to understand this simple point is nothing so much as your own sense of entitlement. Whites are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something and you take offense when your freedom to offend is constrained.
> 
> Plus how you or anyone could believe you can't critique black people when we live in a global culture where critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> You have Donald Trump in the big house and white people still complain ? A man who is gonna be the most pro-white president in a long time.
> 
> And you still complain ?
> 
> The fact is if you are a white person living in the most European nations or in the US you experience less censorship than any other demographic on this planet. You have easier access to more resources including paper, pens, computers and dictaphones. Not only do you have more ability to access the internet to publish online. You have n*ggermania, shitskin, chimpout and chimpmania websites where you can talk shit about black people all day.
> 
> White people also have the world's strongest publishing industry statistically supporting them more than any other group where you read books like the Bell Curve which tries to prove how stupid black people are.
> 
> Nobody is less prevented from writing whatever they want to than whites. White supremacist are allowed to run a muck on here, run a muck on twitter, run a muck on facebook, run a muck reddit, run a muck on 4chan.
> 
> So once again what do what do you want to say about black people that you can't without fear of reprisals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your argument to an all black forum. I've done all of what you have done and more. I am here in a forum of whites expressing my opposition to white racism.  Why would you be s scared of an ambush if your views are what is needed to be heard. I'm not asking you to do anything I'm not dig but you are scared to do what I suggest. You came in here talking that Billy Jack bullshit and I am standing up with you man up and busting your ass at every turn.  I'm and the he blacks here are outnumbered here 10 to 1 and we keep on whupping ass.  Seems to  me you are the one who can't handle the truth and think the odds won't favor you unless the odds at in *YOUR* favor.
> 
> There ain't no klan with a tan grand cyclops, there is only the pale skinned KKK who believes America is New Jerusalem and made to be a whites only nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody ambushes you. If is the other way around. Your mindthought seems to lean toward violence. What an angry little man, pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to convince them not to hate me; that would pre-suppose that I give a shit.

I'm just communicating to them that I don't give a shit, and no amount of sniveling and _faux_-rage on their part is going to make me do so.

I'm over it.  America is rapidly getting over it.  And they are much closer to the ash-heap of history than they realize.


----------



## Cecilie1200

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason it shouldn't..my only vice is fast cars..
> 
> *May you continue to put the truth out there *and be blessed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
Click to expand...


Not to mention that we've hardly done the Amerinds any favors re: the reservation system.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Part 9 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516, and 1532.  I'm just having to respond to a different poster.
> 
> 1)  In America, blacks have been *found guilty *of raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, and segregating - even when they get a free pass.   To the rest of your complaints, I'd have to do a bit of research in order to respond
> 
> 2)  According to the Washington Times:
> 
> "_Is Jamie Foxx a racist? The actor recently hosted “Saturday Night Live,” delivering a rant that was supposed to be funny. It wasn’t. In fact, had a white person delivered the same monologue but simply exchanged the word “white” for “black,” his career would be over. The hypocrisy and double standard are egregious. They must stop. Black bigotry should no longer be condoned, let alone celebrated._"
> 
> KUHNER: Jamie Foxx and the rise of black bigotry
> 
> 3)  *EVERYTHING* that I've said on this board, I'm willing to say it to anyone's face.  I once knew a guy that had a mouth like you.  He had clout though.  He was Martin Luther King, Jr.s right hand man.  He had a tv show and I ended up debating him face to face.  His name was Hosea Williams.  When that discussion ended, the show was NOT renewed for another season... and everything I wanted to say at that time was said.  I keep repeating this son.  You can't call people out in open forum.  If you want to make a challenge; do it in a PM
> 
> 4)  Personally, I don't have the capacity to hate anyone.  God's law supersedes *ALL* the other laws.  But, I have been admonished to "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_:"  Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> Black people make a lot of false statements, but they don't want us to remind them of how dishonest they are and how wrong they are.  No black person ever lost their Hollywood gig nor their sports position for saying things against whites, but* they have said things*...
> 
> 5)  Donald Trump is not a friend to the white people.  He has settled for National Socialist solutions; he has preached a doctrine of intolerance for undocumented foreigners while employing them; he supports an agenda that, over time, will be very costly to the whites in terms of their Liberty and Freedom; Trump has no regard for *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> IF you were wise, you would celebrate Trump.  His actions have made the liberals more determined to win than under any president in history.  Democrats will retake the Senate - maybe the House and Trump's policies are deliberately designed to fail.  So *YOU* should be happy.
> 
> As a side note, I should not have to go off into the Twilight Zone among kooks just to tell you that black people can and are just as racist as whites... but moreso, because, as the Washington Times article implied, black people are *NOT* held accountable in the mainstream for their racist attitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have not been as racist as whites.  That's the problem with your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion.  It is not, however, a fact.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said anything about an ambush. Learn to read. I pity you because you are dumb. .For example when a white person tries to diss a black person for being angry, this is saying that you have no right to be angry about what we do to you because we are superior to you. And you are too dumb to see how racist that really is.
> 
> So while you move along in classic valley girl fashion at age 60 something while ignoring all the racism posted here in these forums while telling us how its all in the past, don't be as dumb to think we have no right to be angry about the racism we still see .going on.
> 
> Because Humone has posted 4 essays justifying white supremacy and instead of criticizing him for that, you are here talking stupid about how I am rhe racist. But you are not a racist, you just don't say anything to white racists and you jump all over blacks calling them racists for pointing out white racism. No you are not a racist, you just felt fine contributing to racist threads by whites but when a black person says we should have a conversation about race suddenly why should we  talk abut race. Oh no you aren't a racist but when another white woman decided to agree with blacks you called her a black apologist. No, you are not a racist, you felt fine posting in threads by whites that denigrated blacks, but when blacks started to fight back, suddenly why must we make everything about race in a section where race is supposed to be discussed.
> 
> Of course you will deny these things and that's doesn't bother me for in the end I am not the one you must answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MizMolly, You have my respect for standing up for what truthful.  I wanted to end my rant of what needs to be said by interjecting myself into your conversation with IM2.
> 
> This is Part 10 of *THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID. *You will find the other parts of this in posts 1445, 1448, 1460 1477, 1488,1505, 1516,1532, and 1535.
> 
> In addressing you, IM2 said:
> 
> "_You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today."_
> 
> IM2's problem is he cannot B.S. me and tell me his life is worse than anyone else or that he experienced things the rest of the people haven't.
> 
> 1)  Whites *HAVE* been the victims of racism. This was pointed out in my earlier posts so check them for proof
> 
> 2)  One time I was handcuffed by the cops.  They stretched my arms high over my head and cuffed me across the a bar, proceeded to place a phone book over my ribs while taking a billy stick and beating me.  I was hurting for weeks, but it didn't leave a mark on me.  Yeah, I can't rack that up to racism per se because one cop was white and one was black... it die have a racial component though.
> 
> In a not so famous case, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation planned to kick down my door, kill me and claim I resisted arrest.  Fortunately, a news reporter got wind of it and was able to report on it before it could take place
> 
> 3)  I was laid off my first full time job due to racial quotas within a union; I was denied a promotion based on race when I was in the insurance industry
> 
> 4)  Since I've been on this board, my computer has been hacked; someone has put my personal information out publicly; someone got on professional sites and even gave me a big listing as a Georgia Bureau of Investigation Agent.  I reported that one, but the GBI didn't care, so I left it.  Somebody might actually believe it and not screw with me.  Someone from this board killed the family cat by throwing it across a tree limb with a rope around its neck.  They even shot through my kitchen window while I was at home... the perpetrator is a poster on this board
> 
> 5)  I received a lot of hate mail and threatening phone calls over the years.
> 
> The point is, IM2 will tell you all these horror stories about himself and chalk it all up to racism.  But, sometimes his trials and tribulations may not have been related to his race at all, but rather by his attitude and the trash he talks.  Black people have this belief that they are the only ones who had it rough in life.  I can promise you they would never trade their lives for the one I lived.  And there are many other people out there with horror stories of their lives that is just as bad.  And, FWIW, my record is just clean as IM2's is.  I've been a foster parent - which requires all manner of background checks.
> 
> 6)  While the race extremists from the left are arguing with me, I want to close with something important:
> 
> When I tell these racial extremists that America was founded by people who escaped the tyranny of King George and they intended for this to be a white country, the black extremists find fault with me for telling you the truth.  But, what is telling and probably the most important part:  they harp on other white countries and imply that we should go there to have a homeland.  In reality, this is no different than a white supremacist telling them to jump on a boat and go to Africa.
> 
> Black extremists are more racist than the white ones because they have Hollywood fighting for them AND they are savvy enough to avoid being too blunt.  They have become masters at using tact and wording their complaints in a manner where they are always innocent and the whites must pay.
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the last white person on this planet.  Despite what they say, the reality of my experiences are no less than anything I have experienced.  BTW, I'll leave you with an incident that happened in my neighborhood:
> 
> Video shows woman shooting at invaders during Gwinnett home invasion
> 
> Despite what IM2 may claim, there are two sides to every story and he holds no monopoly of having been done wrong in the past.  In my view, some people do not want a peaceful resolution.  If they reject that and don't want civil conversations, we must be prepared for the worst. And, without giving you my personal feelings, that is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese go reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
Click to expand...


The Japanese got reparation for WHAT, exactly?

"Pages of racist crap from whites like you" = you're not accepting the guilt I want to lay on you; how dare you?!


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do support Reparations......good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the U.S. Government does as well. They have paid reparations to Native Americans, the Japanese and the jews affected by the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with that is all of the above can show damages.
> Blacks cannot.
> Frankly, many who had grandparents who were slaves are already dead. And just because your great grandparents had a rough time doesn't mean you deserve financial compensation for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say that to the Native Americans you pay each year for things done long after their grandparents have died. You paid Jews for what Germans did to them.
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what America did.
> 
> You can't explain what happened to blacks now ca ya. And don't try the Africans selling each other line. Consider this a fair warning
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
Click to expand...


You want an explanation for "what happened to blacks"?  Humans suck.  They treat each other like shit every chance they get.

There.  Now maybe you can move the fuck on and stop feeling abused because people you never met were mistreated a century before you were born by other people you also never met.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree except for one small thing.
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality coupled with his lies makes him the kind of guy that prevents civil conversations from being possible.  I'm not getting into the back and forth of did too, did not kind of arguing.
> 
> After this thread, I'm having to look at black people I've known for years and hoping that deep down inside they don't believe half the B.S. that the black extremists spew here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies? Japanese got reparations.
> 
> You can't tell me shit about real life. You talk bout a half century removed from overt racism, but we are in here reading pages of racist crap from  whites like you very day. You guys have jobs, some of you own businesses. YOU are damaging the minds of young blacks with your lies as a foster parent. Despite the racism we read here every day we are just supposed to ignore all this stated racism and expect that outside of these forums you guys aren't denying people of color opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again lying.  When the first sentence you post is an outright *LIE*, I stop reading.  You're going to have to get better at what you do.
> 
> I said America was founded by white people as a Christian nation and citizenship limited to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie. Japanese did get reparations. And really, the white racist ploy of using Asians in a racial discussion between whites and blacks by whites to try invalidating the reality of white racism against blacks is old. Asians don't like it but whites like you don't think you have to listen to them either. And I said America was founded on racism. Your second sentence supports this.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I say that Adam was born in about 5004 B.C.  I didn't lie about that.  My second sentence?  You mean "_Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on_."
> 
> Where, on the Internet, is an Asian living his life to bitch about me and claim I own him / her money every single day?  Direct me to this person or I will tell you that you are a PROVEN LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You paid the japanese. When whites here stop living every day bitching about us let me know.
> 
> Whites owe us money. Lots of it. And we ain't shutting up about it.
> 
> Until it's paid
Click to expand...


One can only assume you're talking about reparations for Japanese internment, which was paid to the ACTUAL JAPANESE WHO WERE INTERNED.  Or their next of kin, if they didn't survive it.

Whites don't owe you jack shit, unless you can prove that YOU were actually held as a slave, or that one of your immediate relatives was.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.
> 
> We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.
> 
> We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?
> 
> Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.
> 
> So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S
> 
> That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).
> 
> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.
> 
> North Korea anyone ?
> 
> And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.
> 
> Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?
> 
> Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.
> 
> Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> 
> I talk about racism for my own understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent everybody that don't agree with you and you try to defend a liar that wouldn't know the truth if it bit him in the ass.
> 
> Your take on history is a little less informed that IM2's so you sound like you may have graduated... third grade?
> 
> If you have a case, litigate it in court.  But, unless a white person is deaf, dumb, blind, and stupid you said it all with   '_Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks_.'
> 
> So I will make sure I don't do good things for black people.  You deny that whites did.  And you claim a difference that is based upon race - clearly and unequivocally *forever* identifying yourself as a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he spoke truth to you and you can't accept it. Essen said nothing racist. You are the liar here.
Click to expand...


"He spoke truth" = I really like what he said.

"He said nothing racist" = I approve of hatred spewed at other people.

You are the liar here; you're just lying to yourself.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We can't change other posters' minds, they are programmed by their parents since birth to hate us. Not all black people, just the ones who hate us for being white. Yes, they have suffered indignities, no, it isnt my fault now nor is it my responsibility. This thread has run it course. Mostly bullshit but that's usually what we find on the Race and Racism threads.
> *
> And this s why I say this person is dumb. Who hates whites just because they are white? How are we programmed to hate whites by our parents?
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is blaming white people for injustices of the past and thinking all whites lived on streets of gold and had a silver spoon in their mouth as if they profited off you.  And every time you post specifics, it is always people that come from old money - the super rich where money is handed down from generation to generation.
> 
> The last time I heard of reparations was a case against a tobacco company.  Your side lost.  I'm not a tobacco company; I never profited off you in any way, shape, fashion, or form.
> 
> If you think I owe you a plug nickel, SUE ME.  QUITYERBITCHING.  Sue or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your biggest problem is in your refusal to understand that damages were created by past laws and policies that have not been addressed. Things did not just end  and poof! everything is fixed. I d no think all whites lived on streets paved with gold. But I do know that the black community I grew up in had dirt streets until the 1970's, while 2 blocks north where the whites lived in the same community, most of them low to middle income people, they had paved streets with sidewalks. They benefitted from racism.
> 
> You see humone we've only been able to compete for 53 years. Whites like you apparently don't even know white history in this country. You got here in 1607. By 1660, 53 years later, you were still a colony dependent on Britain for handouts. So just admit you benefitted from white racism and STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What hypocrisy!  You are clueless.  I didn't have running water where I lived until the 1980s.  Your denial that not all whites benefited off you is the reason you will always be a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you didn't. What's next, if I say I was lynched by 5 whites you got lynched by 6 blacks? You're a liar.
Click to expand...


No, if you say you got lynched by 5 whites, what's next is that we call you a delusional lunatic and have you committed.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct feng that they won't be satisfied until the last shovel dirt is thrown over the grave of the list white person on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if we had a black hospital. We would not use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in their hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black life in our hospitals. The way whites fight harder to save a white life in there hospitals.
> 
> We would under invest your areas. The way whites under invest our areas.
> 
> We would not rip up your resumes. The way whites rip up our resumes.
> 
> Simply put. Black people could never treat white people. The way white people have treated blacks.
> 
> God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims.  Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your a black. You are a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> To tell my son that if he tries hard enough, he'll be OK, is nice, but unless I warn about the obstacles in his path I'm I'll suiting him for the real world.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese were put into camps during World War II.  The current generation has risen above those wartime indignities.  We're now past the half century point with people having to sit on the back of the bus.  These guys that showed up every day while I neglected my regular work to let them know a little about the real world spend way too much time reading liberal propaganda and coming up with talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did the white supremacists do to Japan in WW2 when they weren't the good gooks they always claim they are ?
> 
> Trueman nuked them back into the stone age with consecutive bombs in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing around half mill at once and many more in the fallout.
> 
> So Japan lost thewar and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S
> 
> That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).
> 
> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.
> 
> North Korea anyone ?
> 
> And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.
> 
> Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from the government so how can they build or even expand a military presence in Japan without the white supremacists permission?
> 
> Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2, however, went above and beyond what is acceptable.  His pity me, I'm a victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading IM2 words. Instead of trying to read his mind.
> 
> Frankly I am not in the business of writing sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I have said many times. White supremacists (and many whites in general) have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> 
> I talk about racism for my own understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your resume gets ripped up because you arent qualified, for the most part. If not, why are so many black people employed?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's amazing how that "institutional racism" just vanishes when the minority in question is educated, qualified, and experienced.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blacks have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to become professional victims. Most people, however, pick themselves up and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're calling us dogs?  I'm not required to move on from a damn thing, I have however acquired a new set of skills that allows me to go back and attempt to resolve issues from the past that remain unresolved.
> 
> Some would say acquiring new skills and the accompanying licenses that go with that new skill set *IS* moving forward.  The only ones crying about me not specifically not moving on generally are the ones who thought they had gotten away with their violations.
Click to expand...


Pretty sure he's calling you a pathologically over-sensitive nutball.

If he's not, I am.

You're not REQUIRED to move on from a damned thing, you're quite right about that.  You have every right in the world to waste your life being bitter and angry over imaginary wrongs and abuses, and become a complete failure because you've convinced yourself that "white people" are holding you back, when really, you're doing it to yourself.

If you've acquired useful skills and are in a position to improve your life with them, then Godspeed and I sincerely wish you the best.  But I will tell you right now that all the new skills in the world will not help you if you drag a load of noxious emotional baggage along with you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say everyone was not qualified. For the most part, in my opinion, resumes get tossed because they arent qualified, regardless of race. and true, how many white people have the power to deny you? that is more of a power thing than a racial issue. Money is power. I have worked with blacks and I did not see where they were any less qualified to do the same job as me. I never said discrimination didn't exist. When I had a job to interview potential employees, I tossed more resumes from whites than blacks, they were not qualified. Again, you are like IM2, looking for racism where it doesnt exist, in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to hear that most of the resumes you receive are from people who don't meet the qualifications.  What type of jobs are these?
> 
> I recently received an invitation to attend a recruiting event at Amazon entitled 'Power to Fly'.  They had a question & answer session after the panel presentation and I was again surprised to find out that several of the panel members had a background similar to mine, in fact two of them came from a Microsoft background and they encouraged me to apply with them after I explained that I had never applied for an Amazon development position because I just figured I didn't qualify because I didn't have the specific qualifications they were seeking.  I did however have the general and overall development background experience they said they are looking for. And they are actively creating an environment were women and people of color can thrive.  I've never encountered anything like this through my 30 year professional career.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's a pretty common thing for the majority of resumes received to be from people who aren't qualified.  It's the "worst they can do is say no" approach to job applications.


----------



## MikeK

If by _"racist"_ you mean despising others on the basis of their racial identity alone, I don't think there is any question that most Blacks are far more racist than Whites.  

In weighing this question one critically important item that must be considered is the fact that the average White person very rarely gives any thought to the issue of racial identity but most Blacks seem obsessively preoccupied with it.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich
> 
> Ask Bill Cosby
> 
> Racism goes far beyond the wallet
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?
> 
> Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> .For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> 
> That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?
> 
> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.  They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????
> 
> If you're writing notes to yourself, keep them in a spiral notebook and don't try quoting me endlessly.  Quit feeling sorry for yourself and put some effort into acquiring an education.
> 
> IM2 has told us exactly how he feels about whites.  He agreed with me on every point when I was being sarcastic with him.
> 
> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you - other than you do a lot of projecting, would work better off saying to you in person.  That is the only way we wouldn't have any misunderstandings.
Click to expand...


Essen spoke truth and still you nor the other white racists here can present ANY law or policy whereby backs created to deny whites of anything.

And show just how dumb you are, slaves worked the whites didn't. Whites were just that lazy. They imported people to do the work they were too lazy to do.

Last you don't know how I feel about whites. You know how I feel about racist whites. So unless you're telling me all whites are racists, then stop pretending I'm blaming all whites for anything when I scald your ass for your racism.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> If by _"racist"_ you mean despising others on the basis of their racial identity alone, I don't think there is any question that most Blacks are far more racist than Whites.
> 
> In weighing this question one critically important item that must be considered is the fact that the average White person very rarely gives any thought to the issue of racial identity but most Blacks seem obsessively preoccupied with it.



Another example of psychosis. there are at least several hundred threads here by whites. WHITES pre occupied with blacks and race. But I don't know why these whites are crying about race being discussed in a section called race and racism.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> 3 white men dismember 2 young black men
> 
> Lynchings have never ceased in the US. Social media, technology is bringing it to the forefront.  They executed the two young black men at point blank range, abducted their bodies, took them to a pond where they tied cinderblocks to them so they would sink to the bottom, burned their clothes, and destroyed the evidence
> 
> Body of young black man hanging from tree
> 
> With both of these the key word is* YOUNG*. White supremacist don't give a fk about some Dylan Roof going into a church and killing old black ppl. Don't get me wrong that's also fun for them
> 
> But what they want and love is killing young black ppl. They LOVE that. They want (_what they consider_) the thugs. The went the black men who are young and virile and can make babies and who can grow and build. They want the young black men. That's the real prize.
> 
> Problem is. Where ever young black men are. We are already heavily policed as it is. Schools. Concerts etc. That's why you'll get more of these waffle house murders.
> 
> They love it when Trayvon Martin and Tamir Rice get's killed. They jerk off to Mike Brown and Freddie Gray. That's why they pour thousands into their gofundme accounts. April is always a big month for white supremacists (Hitlers birthday and the month he died)
> 
> They will try and pass these off suicides but that's the system of white supremacy.



Actually, I'm pretty sure we're going to "pass them off" as murders, which are apparently being prosecuted, as murders should be.

YOU, on the other hand, are trying to pass them off as the responsibility of a whole bunch of people who not only didn't commit the crimes, they weren't even in the neighborhood at the time.

Too bad for you, Chuckles.  I'm not going to be overcome with guilt over these crimes, because I've never dismembered or lynched anyone in my entire life.  No _mea culpa_ today.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans were robbed of their lands and put on reservations.
> And what makes you think we paid Jews for what the Nazis did to them?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thetempest.co/2016/08/29/so...-saying-black-people-deserve-reparations-too/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Obama paying reparations to Jews for some strange reason provides you precedence for your reparations claims?
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first example of Obama misusing taxpayers money, although it is a good cause.
> It does not give him the right to establish a precedence that he had no legal standing in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument has no merit and it's just that simple .
> 
> *We found that, if the average incomes of minorities were raised to the average incomes of whites, total U.S. earnings would increase by 12%, representing nearly $1 trillion today.  By closing the earnings gap through higher productivity, gross domestic product (GDP) would increase by a comparable percentage, for an increase of $1.9 trillion today.  The earnings gain would translate into $180 billion in additional corporate profits, $290 billion in additional federal tax revenues, and a potential reduction in the federal deficit of $350 billion, or 2.3% of GDP.*
> 
> Source: The Business Case for Racial Equity
> _Production of this brief was funded by the W. K. Kellogg Foundation.  Lead author: Ani Turner, Altarum Institute.  Contributors: Dolores Acevedo-Garcia, Brandeis University; Darrell Gaskin, Johns Hopkins University; Thomas LaVeist, Johns Hopkins University; David R. Williams, Harvard University; Laura Segal, Trust for America’s Health; and George Miller, Altarum Institute._
> 
> This is what your racism costs America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument has no merit.
> You're talking about earnings when in fact the core issue you are discussing is a new form of welfare, which is just another addition to the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not debating this with you white ---, I'm telling you. Your argument is a waste of time. It's stupid. Reparations is not welfare, you owe us the money. .
Click to expand...


Of course you're telling and not debating.  The instant anyone else gets a word in edgewise, you lose.  Your only hope is to demand to be the only one talking.

Meanwhile, we still don't owe you shit.  Didn't before, don't now, won't ever.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> And 99.99% of white people have invented nothing either but they still love to brag about white inventions like they invented them themselves
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd have no problem with whites wanting to claim and take pride in the good things from whites past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but when people like me and others point out the bad things from whites past, all of sudden were "*black extremists*" and you claim that has nothing to do with them (like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)
> 
> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> If inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites then slavery and genocide are proof of the evil of whites.
> 
> You can't claim one without the other.
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing, then the same goes for inventions too.
Click to expand...


They "have invented nothing"?  So that means they HAVE invented SOMETHING.  Good of you to admit it.

"I'm pretty sure" = I have no idea what you think, but this is what I want to believe so that I can hate and blame you for my shit sandwich of a life.  Hold your breath waiting for any of us to accept guilt for what YOU THINK we think.

Thank you so much for wasting time and bandwidth denying us "having it both ways" when none of us actually asked for that.  I know I feel much more settled in my mind, knowing that you're not going to give me something I only wanted in your own fevered, bigoted imagination.

Slavery and genocide are proof of the evil of humans.  If you bothered to learn ACTUAL history, rather than "We're all victims, poor us" history, you'd know that.

And interestingly enough, the only time the suggestion of black people not being able to produce inventions as well as white people has even been raised is when YOU brought it up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These white racists in here hollering about black extremists or what they did not own and other excuse makers can kiss my......
> 
> First off, there are millions of whites who disagree with your poor pitiful me I'm while and struggle so I have suffered just like blacks victimization garbage. Most of the information I have posted has come from whites. Whites are the ones who coined the term white privilege based in what they know whites experience as compared to what blacks do. Whites created the term white fragility whereby whites get defensive when people of color start talking about their racial experiences, something we see right here in this forum. Whites are the ones who coined the term fake white grievance industry because they know whites do not face discrimination or racism. Whites are the ones saying reverse discrimination doesn't happen. Whites created the term white victimization because they know the racists are crying about something they made up. There are whites who oppose the racists among them like those here, making them a fringe group outside of the mainstream, Why? Because there are whites who do not believe that equal opportunity for others discriminates against whites. Only white racist extremists are the ones saying it does. These racists feel they are entitled to everything. Humone's posts show this. To say that America was made to be a whites only nation tells us he believes whites are entitled to everything here based only on the color of their skin. And so do the rest here who said nothing to condemn Humone but instead decided to arrack us blacks. These people do not speak for all whites. They are racists. All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lying and cheap shots do not constitute truth.  You have been unable to *refute* a single sentence I've posted on this board with a verifiable *fact*.
> 
> Regardless of where I stood (notice the past tense now) in the past, you have convinced me that blacks and whites will not be able to work together unless and until someone from your own race repudiates you and what you stand for.
> 
> The* facts* that I've presented are true.  For all the filibustering you've done on this board, you have pretended to be all knowing about the history of this country.  But, for anyone who has researched and READ the* Dred Scott v. Sanford* case, they know full well *WHY* America came into being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about filibustering? LOL! I've not told one lie.
> 
> *10 Racist US Supreme Court Rulings*
> 
> The Supreme Court has issued some fantastic civil rights rulings over the years, but these aren't among them. Here are ten of the most astonishingly racist Supreme Court rulings in American history, in chronological order.
> 
> 1. *Dred Scott v. Sandford (1856)*
> When a slave petitioned the U.S. Supreme Court for his freedom, the Court ruled against him—also ruling that the Bill of Rights didn't apply to African Americans. If it did, the majority ruling argued, then African Americans would be permitted "the full liberty of speech in public and in private," "to hold public meetings upon political affairs," and "to keep and carry arms wherever they went." In 1856, both the justices in the majority and the white aristocracy they represented found this idea too horrifying to contemplate. In 1868, the Fourteenth Amendment made it law. What a difference a war makes!
> 
> 10 Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
> 
> Yep, for anyone who has researched Dred Scott  v Sandford understand hat this nation was built on white racism..
> 
> Not only me, but every black person here has destroyed you. There are other blacks here, don't see any of them disagreeing with me. And you won't get any repudiating me to support your belief in a whites only nation. Nor will they be upset when  say whites have not faced racism. Because they know it;s true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karen Fratti*
> 
> *Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will*
> 
> According to a new poll done by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, most white Americans feel that they are discriminated against because of their race. Which is a little terrifying, since racism against white people doesn’t exist. It’s not a far leap for a privileged group of people to jump from believing that they face discrimination to calling out “reverse racism,” making a real, productive conversation about race in America even more difficult.
> 
> It really can’t be said enough: Racism against white people cannot exist in America (unless we go back in time and flip the switch on the European colonization of natives and trans-continental slave trade and make it so that those things and the subsequent years of systemic oppression of people of color never happened). The fact is — and this bears repeating — it’s just not possible for white people to be victims of racism, since white people have all of the power and privilege in systems that they’ve set up over centuries to benefit them. Access to jobs, education, healthcare, and even beauty standards all privilege the white experience, so there’s no real way for white people to face oppression for their race from people of color.
> 
> Racism against white people doesn't exist in America, and here's why it never will
> 
> I guess she's a black extremist. And so whites do work with us.
Click to expand...


"Oh my God, I am such a pathetic victim because bad things happened 150 years ago!"

"I am right because an ignorant leftist agrees with me, and she's white!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names you didn't mention:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> Michael Jordan
> Sean Combs
> Tiger Woods
> Mariah Carey
> 
> 
> 
> All entertainers.
> 
> Whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them. Even at the height of racism you still had your Jack Johnson's Muhammad Ali's, Lena Horne's, Ella Fitzgeralds, Sammy Davis Jnr, Steppin Fetchit's.
> 
> The question is, how have whites felt about blacks being their bankers, doctors, bosses, colleagues, neighbors?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't mention the policies of Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African
> 
> If I come into your home, rob and rape you, and say I'm doing it because blk people are superior to whites and I proceed to put you and your people under my heel. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
Click to expand...


My investment banker is black.  He's also my nephew.  So I feel pretty good about it.  Thanks for asking.

Who, precisely, came into YOUR home and robbed and raped YOU?  What has been taken from YOU, that you feel entitled to take back?  For the record, if your answer contains anything about "we were slaves!" I'm gonna have to insist on proof that you were, personally, a slave.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say *YOUR* side has the most holes in your argument.  So far your side has bitched and complained about an institution that the whites did not create, but did take the first steps to end.  And still, the black extremists are so arrogant they refuse to acknowledge that.
> 
> Even when blacks held the presidency; the House and the Senate were predominantly Democrat, you failed to get your argument noticed.  The black extremists have tried to lay the guilt trip on whites; have demeaned the whites that helped you; sold out to the Democrats - and got *NOTHING *in return.
> 
> What you have gotten from the Democrats is a slave state.  Oh, they guarantee "_equal rights_," but that's all boiled down to no rights.  But, then again, you will settle for slavery provided that the rest of the country shares equally in your misery.
> 
> I think that the point of many white people is that they have no ties to American slavery save of the hue of their skin.  They are not related to slave owners and their families did not own slaves.  Whites had it just as rough - and in many cases (as with my family) rougher than you.  If we put those facts on the table, we're the racists.  And if we point to the things we've done to help you, then that is racist.
> 
> The balance of it is something you'd be better off asking IM2 and some of the other racial extremists.  I'd say your chances of ever getting money out of people who did not participate in slavery and did not benefit off it - then bled and died in support of your rights is slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that you 've just posted 5 paragraphs of retarded. You are paying Native Americans every year for things you have no ties to. So that excuse is dead. It has no merit and only the extremely dumb keep arguing on that basis. The reparations are for human rights violations and that includes everything that has happened to us after slavery in your lifetime that whites have benefitted from. Whites did not take the first steps to end slavery. Not in America. In fact hey initiated laws whereby blacks could be return to slavery.
> 
> When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction."I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. Because of this, they could be returned to slavery and were. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery still exists in America today.
> 
> _*Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write *_
> *
> *
> _*•Public facilities were segregated *_
> *
> *
> _*•Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. *_
> *
> 
> And sent back into slavery. *Just think about it, a black person could be convicted of not being employed and sent back into slavery along with many other things. Far too many people want to argue about things said without an understanding of the depth and length of things that have and continue to occur.
> 
> The decisions made by the supreme court in these cases began what we call today states rights. The decision was that the federal government could not interfere in how the states did things. If an act of racism happened in a state that was a state concern, not a federal one. So while slavery was illegal by written law, while rights were not to be denied by race, whites found a way around those amendments to continue practicing racism.  In 1896 the whites of this nation insured that racial segregation would be the law. This was done by Plessy V. Ferguson. So while slavery was no longer legal by constitutional amendment meaning blacks or anyone of color could not be denied rights, because of Plessy v Ferguson they could be separated and reduced to second class citizenship. So laws were written, but whites found another way to practice the same racism.
> 
> Now that's what whites did. And republicans did nothing to stop it. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One simple fact blows up your silly argument..... The federal government was found liable for damages to Native Americans.
> 
> Good luck trying to prove that with respect to blacks when most of the damages were by perpetrators who were private citizens who aren't alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easily proven since the government made slavery and apartheid legal. Here is an example:
> 
> *The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental*
> *A housing policy expert explains how federal government policies created the suburbs and the inner city *
> 
> In _The Color of Law: A Forgotten History of How Our Government Segregated America_, Richard Rothstein, a research associate at the Economic Policy Institute, aims to flip the assumption that the state of racial organization in American cities is simply a result of individual prejudices. He untangles a century’s worth of policies that built the segregated American city of today. From the first segregated public housing projects of President Franklin Roosevelt’s New Deal, to the 1949 Housing Act that encouraged white movement to the suburbs, to unconstitutional racial zoning ordinances enacted by city governments, Rothstein substantiates the argument that the current state of the American city is the direct result of unconstitutional, state-sanctioned racial discrimination.
> .
> .The Racial Segregation of American Cities Was Anything But Accidental      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> We call this proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.
> Since it was legal you can't prove it was the government's fault. Blame the courts.
> The law changed. Anyone who continues the practice after the law changes is guilty.
> You'd have more of a case going against Jim Crow, but that was only enforced in predominantly Democrat states in the South. Still that was the law. In what way has it effected you, other than giving you a piss-poor attitude???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trying. Jim Crow was nationwide.. I told you once. I'm no ;longer debating you on these matters. I'm telling you. Do you know how stupid you sound? The courts are part of the government we have a case against the united states government. And that's just the way it is.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


"I told you, I'm just gonna yap and yap and refuse to listen to anyone, because I only win when I'm the only one talking."

Do you know what a pussy you sound like?

No one owes you shit, and you aren't getting shit, and you're going to die bitter and frustrated and forgotten by society.  And that's just the way it is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with the quote is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't say it's the same because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say these things are the same. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. We will not equate what Morgan said with  the racism of whites because blacks don't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism against whites that whites do against us. You can't just make these kinds of comments about whites and blacks like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
Click to expand...


Dude, YOU hate us because we're white.  Your asshole buddy Eissen hates us because we're white.  I think you can't say shit about what whites experience because you're not white.

"Whites carry a history of racism as a people" = I want to blame you for the actions of people you never met.

If you're disliking me because of some apocryphal "history of racism" I never committed that you're attaching to me because of my skin color, I have a newsflash for you, ass kitten:  you're hating me because I'm white, and you're a fucking racist.  An even more ignorant racist than most, because that dodge was pathetic even by the standards of racist arguments, which are never brimming over with intelligence.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to demand reparations.  Cough up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that excuses the favoritism my sisters see and that asswipe spitting on me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it certainly is not the same as the 241 years of continuing national white favoritism and racist garbage whites have put on us which is what you are here trying to claim.
> 
> *29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead*
> * 29
> 
> Things . . .*
> 
> 
> *Believe that if you have experienced discrimination it is the same as experiencing structural racism.*
> *Instead: Recognize that racism is not just prejudice, but prejudice plus power.  In our society, whites have the vast majority of power in institutions such as schools, courts, and corporations and maintenance of national narratives. Individual people of color may be biased against whites, just as whites may be biased against people of color.  But the difference is that whites have institutional power to consistently deny resources and rights to people of color impacting their life choices and life chances; people of color do not have similar power to use their bias that way.*
> *
> *
> 
> *Believe that racism “goes both ways.”*
> *Instead: See above
> 
> *
> 
> *Believe that any personal struggle you endure is the equivalent of oppression.*
> *Instead:  All people endure personal struggle; oppression is a separate situation.  Oppression is when the cards are systematically stacked against you by forces outside your control; when society has the power to deny you rights and resources.  Oppression is the systematic exploitation of one social group by another for its own benefit; it involves institutional control, ideological domination and the imposition of the dominant group’s culture on the oppressed group.*
> 
> 29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead | Baltimore Racial Justice Action
Click to expand...


Let me give you a shorter, easier list of what you can do:

1) Get the fuck over yourself.

2)  Stop trying to claim victimhood based on the experiences of people you've never met.

3)  Fuck off and get a life.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because someone is white, you automatically ASSume they are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't. Why did I never call Delores a racist. She's white?.Lystrata, Esmerelda?  They are white, why haven't I assumed they are racist?  If I assume whites are racist, why do I post studies and articles from whites? I have made statements that there at millions of whites who are not racist, you aren't one of them. You're making things up Molly.
Click to expand...


Because they kiss your ass and validate your pity party.

Ironically, the white people you don't call racist are actually the most bigoted, hate-filled white people on this board, AND they are the people who most believe that black people are inferior and incapable of being as good as white people.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* of us has their cross to bear. Maybe the blacks ought to look back into history and realize the mistakes they've made
> 
> 
> 
> Life is hard enough for many people without having racists assholes constantly disrupting one's life simply because they don't like your race, or religion or country of national origin.
> 
> That is not "our mistakes" and the fact that you suggested that this is where the problem lies is exactly why you're perceived as you are.
Click to expand...


Constantly disrupting your life?  Constantly?

By all means, please share with us these innumerable, "constant" experiences with racism and how they have "disrupted your life".  Feel free to be specific.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually complaining that black people were granted citizenship?
Click to expand...


No, Einstein.  He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly.  You jump to a lot of conclusions, dontcha?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you have created a negative stereotype of white people.  When whites negatively stereotype blacks it's considered racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not created any stereotype. The conduct of whites is documented.
Click to expand...


"The conduct of whites" IS a stereotype, dumbass.

Maybe get a dictionary and look up some of these words you keep misusing.


----------



## Gracie

I was watching Ru Paul's drag race last night (yes, I like that show) and sooprise sooprise....The Vixen (black drag queen) was whining about how hard it is to be black, gay, and a drag queen in the USA....but finished off the whine with a smirk saying "_but the white guilt people are disgusting and stupid...however we can reap the benefits from them"._

So...straight out of the mouth of a gay black guy that wears a dress....y'all that march with them, chant with them, fight for them because they are "black" due to your own white guilt (of which I have none myself)....just know they think you are idiots and disgusting but if they can get something out of your idiocy....do keep on!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did i get under your skin you insecure, entitled little bedwetter?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who your speaking to ?
> 
> I could hack your fuckin head off, you fool. Fk outta my face
Click to expand...


Yeah, the only possible reason anyone could EVER have for hating you and thinking you're a worthless piece of shit would be your race.  Uh huh.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, what is aggravating me is the idiotic things the black supremacists say on here.  I'm thinking I didn't have the attitude I did until a couple of weeks ago when a black poster did ten paragraphs calling me racist, stupid, etc. in response to a post he admitted not reading.
> 
> The rest of the extremists I'm bumping heads with are creating, in my mind, a stereotype that I didn't think was realistic.  If they all have those feelings toward whites, then they are pushing me toward radical white people.  If what they post here is the way they think, they have no business in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pushing you towards radical people"
> 
> You're already there.
> 
> Look.
> 
> The truth is blacks imagine little. Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented. The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the American value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.
> 
> Now when you start talking like that. I'll take you seriously
> 
> But yet almost no white person talks like that.
> 
> You can see it in your arguments about slavery, that's what white supremacists do, always try and defend white supremacy. That's your duty to the white race.
Click to expand...


The truth is, all your documentation is either older than I am, or a wild-ass conclusion you drew from blank statistics.  The government should take forceful action to ignore your damned whining.

You flatter yourself that anyone is panting to be "taken seriously" by the likes of you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equal opportunity for all doesnt include forcing people to hire a certain way. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> The system of white supremacy makes sure that white people have an easier to time getting work
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private sector housing as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy makes sure that white people have an easier to time getting a house.
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks start calling for ACTUAL equality, ill take them seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is actual equality ?
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending free shit, govt force, discrimination and loss of the concept of private property is their duty to the black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about here
Click to expand...


Too bad "the system of white supremacy" only exists in your own fat head.

You know why you have trouble getting a job?  Because you're an ASSHOLE, and no one wants to work with you.

You know why you have trouble getting a house?  Because you're an ASSHOLE, and no one wants to live next to you, AND you don't have a job to pay for it, because you're an ASSHOLE.

If you want equality, I've got it for you right here:  I hold you in the exact same contempt I hold every asshole I ever meet, regardless of race, creed, national origin, religion, or sexual preference.  An asshole is an asshole is an asshole.

And you're an asshole.


----------



## Gracie

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by that you mean that being racist longer is more racist, that would be incorrect.
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons as to which race had more racists and which one committed racial discrimination on a grander scale and for a longer period of time, that's a legitimate starting point. But hating whites is still racism and nothing in the blacks' experience changes that.
> 
> I don't know what you think this guy Morgan is saying but he's basically saying the same thing you are: Denying a person a job based on skin color is racism whereas hating whites based on skin color is not. Which of course is horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself this honest question. Are whites hated only because of their skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases, yes. Now you need to ask yourself an honest question: Are non-racist whites hated?
> 
> Here's a couple of examples. My two sisters work at Wal-Mart and the stores they work at have always had mostly blacks in upper management positions. They have both worked for Wal-Mart for about 25-30 years and they've often related stories of favoritism towards other blacks, leniency for transgressions that got white employees fired and a generally more open and friendly attitude towards other blacks whereas they are rather cool towards white employees.
> 
> Mind you, not all of them have been guilty of this and my sisters have formed friendships with many of their black coworkers. But, it is what it is.
> 
> In my case, some years ago I had two black guys on my crew. One was a black Honduran and the other was a local guy. As the captain and the chief safety officer, it's my responsibility to enforce company safety rules and procedures. To that end, one day I suggested to the local guy that he should be wearing gloves for the job he was doing as per company safety policy. But when I approached the Honduran a day or two later on a safety matter, the local guy took it to mean I was racist and was singling them out. He became belligerent and uncooperative and I had to enlist the port captain as arbiter to try to mediate the dispute but he had his mind made up and nothing was resolved.
> We went back to work and only interacted when we needed to. But, in the company truck on the way home about a week later and while stopped at a red light, I heard him say "This is what I think of you" and when I turned to look at him, the piece of shit spit on me. We had a shouting match the rest of the way back to the office and when I told the HR guy what he did, they fired him.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites are not hated because they are white. I think I can say that since I am not white. Whites carry a history of racism as a people. .It is that history and continuing racism we see that we do not like, not the color of a white persons skin. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, YOU hate us because we're white.  Your asshole buddy Eissen hates us because we're white.  I think you can't say shit about what whites experience because you're not white.
> 
> "Whites carry a history of racism as a people" = I want to blame you for the actions of people you never met.
> 
> If you're disliking me because of some apocryphal "history of racism" I never committed that you're attaching to me because of my skin color, I have a newsflash for you, ass kitten:  you're hating me because I'm white, and you're a fucking racist.  An even more ignorant racist than most, because that dodge was pathetic even by the standards of racist arguments, which are never brimming over with intelligence.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to have to demand reparations.  Cough up.
Click to expand...

omg. Cecilie is my fav poster!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Correll said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont diss you because you are black, i despise your arrogant attitude, you are the one who thinks you are superior to whites. When did i call someone an apologist? Unless a white person apologizes for something whites did to blacks before our time, i would have no issue with it and again it is not racist. Disagreeing with you is not racist, where did i agree with whites denegrating blacks? Liar, you are really pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never said was superior to anyone. I have spoken truth. You can't handle he truth. You are where you at because of things done before our time. But that's how dumb you are. Things that happened before your time is why you barbeque on July 4th every year. So you don't get to ignore it because it shows that you are where you are today as result of evil included in the same past you celebrate on the fourth of July.
> 
> You have not endured for one day in your life anything me and the other blacks here have during our lifetimes. The least of my concerns is some white person telling me they don't like me because I'm black. But if that happens to you that's a major case. I've been denied jobs, promotions, harassed by cops and accused of crimes. I never have had a criminal record. Because of the police harassment I have endured that still happens even now in my advanced age, I do not leave my house after dark. During my years of work I have received those funny phone calls where I got called racial slurs, my life threatened, letters with pictures of blacks hanging, more threats, pictures of monkeys and apes all because I was opposing white racism. One black here has described where he had to watch his parents get shit and piss thrown on them by whites. That's racism Molly and until you experience these things you haven't experienced racism. You can argue till hell freezes over about what you think I don't know about what you or whites haven't experienced but if you had experienced any of these things, you would not hold the positions you do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is where they are today because of the past. I dont deny anything that happened in the past, i dont dwell on it either. What is it you are expecting from us collectively? I certainly am not dumb and for you to keep calling me that shows you think you are superior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumb.  Me saying that doesn't imply that I am superior to white people. Until past damages are fixed, we are going to talk about what those damages have caused. We expect that whites like you stop making excuses and work to erase the racism in your communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Until past damages are fixed".  Specifically what "past damages" have been left unfixed?
> 
> I don't notice anyone "making excuses", hon.  That would imply that we think we NEED to excuse ourselves to you, and you are who, exactly, that we give a damn about?
> 
> Hate to break it to you, Sparkles, but there is no racism in my life for which I bear any responsibility, and I personally will not be accepting delivery on the load of faked-up "white guilt" you're trying to dump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really is the thread winner.
Click to expand...


Aw, shucks.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MikeK said:


> If by _"racist"_ you mean despising others on the basis of their racial identity alone, I don't think there is any question that most Blacks are far more racist than Whites.
> 
> In weighing this question one critically important item that must be considered is the fact that the average White person very rarely gives any thought to the issue of racial identity but most Blacks seem obsessively preoccupied with it.



You're not wrong there.  One thing that always amuses me when minorities talk about whatever it is they believe "white people" think is the amount of time and energy they assume we spend thinking about being white.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich
> 
> Ask Bill Cosby
> 
> Racism goes far beyond the wallet
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?
> 
> Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> .For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> 
> That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?
> 
> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.  They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????
> 
> If you're writing notes to yourself, keep them in a spiral notebook and don't try quoting me endlessly.  Quit feeling sorry for yourself and put some effort into acquiring an education.
> 
> IM2 has told us exactly how he feels about whites.  He agreed with me on every point when I was being sarcastic with him.
> 
> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you - other than you do a lot of projecting, would work better off saying to you in person.  That is the only way we wouldn't have any misunderstandings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen spoke truth and still you nor the other white racists here can present ANY law or policy whereby backs created to deny whites of anything.
> 
> And show just how dumb you are, slaves worked the whites didn't. Whites were just that lazy. They imported people to do the work they were too lazy to do.
> 
> Last you don't know how I feel about whites. You know how I feel about racist whites. So unless you're telling me all whites are racists, then stop pretending I'm blaming all whites for anything when I scald your ass for your racism.
Click to expand...


Essien, like you, wouldn't recognize the truth if it crawled up his pants leg and bit him on the left testicle.

But I'll bet money he'd blame it on "racist white people".


----------



## IM2

I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich
> 
> Ask Bill Cosby
> 
> Racism goes far beyond the wallet
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?
> 
> Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> .For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> 
> That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?
> 
> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.  They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????
> 
> If you're writing notes to yourself, keep them in a spiral notebook and don't try quoting me endlessly.  Quit feeling sorry for yourself and put some effort into acquiring an education.
> 
> IM2 has told us exactly how he feels about whites.  He agreed with me on every point when I was being sarcastic with him.
> 
> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you - other than you do a lot of projecting, would work better off saying to you in person.  That is the only way we wouldn't have any misunderstandings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen spoke truth and still you nor the other white racists here can present ANY law or policy whereby backs created to deny whites of anything.
> 
> And show just how dumb you are, slaves worked the whites didn't. Whites were just that lazy. They imported people to do the work they were too lazy to do.
> 
> Last you don't know how I feel about whites. You know how I feel about racist whites. So unless you're telling me all whites are racists, then stop pretending I'm blaming all whites for anything when I scald your ass for your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essien, like you, wouldn't recognize the truth if it crawled up his pants leg and bit him on the left testicle.
> 
> But I'll bet money he'd blame it on "racist white people".
Click to expand...


LOL! Who let you out of the klan rally?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.



I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.

Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.


----------



## IM2

*1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire

Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?

Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were trying to make a point, I fail to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how one gets their money, if they are rich, they can invest in where they think they will make money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich
> 
> Ask Bill Cosby
> 
> Racism goes far beyond the wallet
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dude, in all seriousness - when the whites ended slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?
> 
> Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blacks had every opportunity to go back to the country of their ancestors / family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law is what the law was and your people stayed.  The Democrats are the ones that passed the laws you find so offensive, but blacks decided screw it and they voted for Democrats - the party that kept them enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't convince me of the rightness of your cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> .For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> 
> That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?
> 
> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.  They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????
> 
> If you're writing notes to yourself, keep them in a spiral notebook and don't try quoting me endlessly.  Quit feeling sorry for yourself and put some effort into acquiring an education.
> 
> IM2 has told us exactly how he feels about whites.  He agreed with me on every point when I was being sarcastic with him.
> 
> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you - other than you do a lot of projecting, would work better off saying to you in person.  That is the only way we wouldn't have any misunderstandings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen spoke truth and still you nor the other white racists here can present ANY law or policy whereby backs created to deny whites of anything.
> 
> And show just how dumb you are, slaves worked the whites didn't. Whites were just that lazy. They imported people to do the work they were too lazy to do.
> 
> Last you don't know how I feel about whites. You know how I feel about racist whites. So unless you're telling me all whites are racists, then stop pretending I'm blaming all whites for anything when I scald your ass for your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essien, like you, wouldn't recognize the truth if it crawled up his pants leg and bit him on the left testicle.
> 
> But I'll bet money he'd blame it on "racist white people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Who let you out of the klan rally?
Click to expand...


That'd be my (non-white) husband.  Today was his day to pick me up.  Tomorrow, it'll be my (non-white) son, and the day after, it'll be my (non-white) aunt, or possibly my niece, my nephew, one of my cousins . . . (all of whom are non-white).  It would be my (non-white) grandson, but he's not old enough to drive yet.

You want to call me a racist, ass clown?  Tell me how many of YOUR relatives are a different race from you.  I'm betting the answer is zero.

Talk to me when you start dealing with individuals, instead of judging strangers because of their race.


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.


Wanna try that again? Put down the crack pipe and give it another go.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
Click to expand...


Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.

Punkin.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see it. You're white supremacist
> 
> All saves are equal. White people have no problem making 1 or 2 blk people rich. They can slap any black person down when who they make rich
> 
> Ask Bill Cosby
> 
> Racism goes far beyond the wallet
> When did whites end slavery ? Racism is slavery. Slavery was just one stage of white supremacy. So when did when ended slavery ?
> 
> Unless your silly enough to think that once slavery ended racism just stopped
> OK. Now how could they have done that ? When the white supremacist were running a muck in Africa and the white supremacist were running a amok in the USA ?
> I don't get into this Democrate - Repubs thing. It's all white supremacy
> And that's the mistake you making is that you are assuming I'm trying to convince you.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> .For some reason you seem to expect the likes of me and IM2  to write to white supremacist point of view with concern for their tender feelings. As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> 
> That are posts are such an affront to you speaks a lot about the privilege white people have, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to them. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the moderators here what they would do to me if I responded to what you called me.  And that's fair, how, exactly?
> 
> I realize that all slaves are equal.  That is why black supremacists always endorse Democrats.  They are comfortable with slavery.  It's more about the socialism and liberalism that black supremacists endorse.  You're comfortable with slavery; it's just that you want everybody else to be just as lazy, worthless and having no work ethic like you.
> 
> Bill Cosby is a victim of racism????
> 
> If you're writing notes to yourself, keep them in a spiral notebook and don't try quoting me endlessly.  Quit feeling sorry for yourself and put some effort into acquiring an education.
> 
> IM2 has told us exactly how he feels about whites.  He agreed with me on every point when I was being sarcastic with him.
> 
> I realize you hate me with every fiber of your being and what I have to say about you - other than you do a lot of projecting, would work better off saying to you in person.  That is the only way we wouldn't have any misunderstandings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen spoke truth and still you nor the other white racists here can present ANY law or policy whereby backs created to deny whites of anything.
> 
> And show just how dumb you are, slaves worked the whites didn't. Whites were just that lazy. They imported people to do the work they were too lazy to do.
> 
> Last you don't know how I feel about whites. You know how I feel about racist whites. So unless you're telling me all whites are racists, then stop pretending I'm blaming all whites for anything when I scald your ass for your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essien, like you, wouldn't recognize the truth if it crawled up his pants leg and bit him on the left testicle.
> 
> But I'll bet money he'd blame it on "racist white people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Who let you out of the klan rally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That'd be my (non-white) husband.  Today was his day to pick me up.  Tomorrow, it'll be my (non-white) son, and the day after, it'll be my (non-white) aunt, or possibly my niece, my nephew, one of my cousins . . . (all of whom are non-white).  It would be my (non-white) grandson, but he's not old enough to drive yet.
> 
> You want to call me a racist, ass clown?  Tell me how many of YOUR relatives are a different race from you.  I'm betting the answer is zero.
> 
> Talk to me when you start dealing with individuals, instead of judging strangers because of their race.
Click to expand...


I have a half white child, you've lost the bet.  So just shut up about all the rest.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?



Actually, I was planning to call you a f****** liar, since it wasn't their voting rights that were being renewed.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try that again? Put down the crack pipe and give it another go.
Click to expand...


I think you might want to drop that one. For you can't insult me with that lame dumb ass white bullshit. You have to do better than this stormy daniels.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was planning to call you a f****** liar, since it wasn't their voting rights that were being renewed.
Click to expand...


You might want to try another plan. Because no matter what you say, you cannot tell me when the provisions of any voting rights for whites is up for renewal. .


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was planning to call you a f****** liar, since it wasn't their voting rights that were being renewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to try another plan. Because no matter what you say, you cannot tell me when the provisions of any voting rights for whites is up for renewal. .
Click to expand...


The provisions only provide certain protections for minorities to ensure that their right to vote would not be hindered in any way due to discrimination and that their vote would count. They have nothing to do with the right of minorities to vote itself. That will never change.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

All human beings are racist. Its our great fault that we tend to stick with those who look, sound, live, believe as we do. 

Doesn't mean we should accept that fault. 

Yes, its true that the kkk, nazi, alt right fascists have come out from under their rocks but trump won't always be president king. 

Reach out to others. You might be surprised.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are different than any other race in America.
> They have an organization that makes a living off of grievances.
> Blacks use their race as a crutch more than any other race....and they have the NAACP and other groups out there ready to reinforce this negative image. It is a false stereotype reinforced in movies and TV. They buy into it for the most part as one monolithic group, much more than Hispanics or Asians.  Who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, muddy, black folks have at least this much of an alibi:
> Liberal have made excuses for every maladjustment, and I'm afraid that most groups would behave as you write had they been assured that nothing is their fault, they can't overcome the 'oppression' and therefore no sense of their own responsibility for their futures would be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> "When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War.
> 
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats held them down for ages....but they eventually found a way to buy their votes on the cheap....and taxpayers are paying for it.
> Blacks are taught from childhood that they were slaves...brought here against their will.
> The funny thing is...I've been to Africa.....and American blacks don't know how lucky they are to be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me point out that this wasn't always true....and the reason that Liberals are responsible.
> 
> Black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> 
> 
> “Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”  "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately Obama set back race relations in America about 50 years.
> Blacks are becoming part of the elite. However the way some are going about it is by shaking down whites who don't want to be called racists.
Click to expand...



I just happened across this when I clicked on the thread.

mudwhistle You're so full off brown stuff but does it really help this issue to keep repeating this lame ass lie? Its as stupid and untrue as the "Chicago has the strongest gun control laws". Its BS.

And you know it.

And if you don't know it, look who you voted for. 

We know have an openly racist asshole in the White House aka trump's dump. And you're loving it. If you support slime like trump (bannon, etc), you're part of the problem. No, actually, I'd say you ARE the reason for the problem. 

And you DO know that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.  

The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.


----------



## Gracie

And those beating the white guilt drum are just as bad.
BTW..I'm not white. I am green. With pointy ears. Oh woe is me!


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was planning to call you a f****** liar, since it wasn't their voting rights that were being renewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to try another plan. Because no matter what you say, you cannot tell me when the provisions of any voting rights for whites is up for renewal. .
Click to expand...


You might want to try another plan, because no matter what you say, YOUR OWN LINK tells you - and everyone else here - that you're a lying piece of shit.

I said it before, and I will repeat it, since you're obviously too pig-stupid to understand English without pictures:  NO ONE'S VOTING RIGHTS WERE RENEWED.

Before you even bother trying to come back and lie a third time about how "their voting rights had to be renewed", NO ONE'S VOTING RIGHTS WERE RENEWED.

From YOUR LINK:

"It's important for folks to know that the right to vote — even if those sections expire — will not expire," said Justice Department spokesman Eric W. Holland.

SO YOU LIED.  NO ONE'S VOTING RIGHTS HAD TO BE RENEWED.

"The provisions — last renewed by Congress in 1982 for 25 years — cover a wide range of protections. They allow the government to approve new voting procedures in areas with histories of discrimination and send election monitors."

NO ONE'S VOTING RIGHTS HAD TO BE RENEWED.  SO YOU LIED.

"It's a myth that we stand to lose the right to vote,"

SO YOU LIED.  NO ONE'S VOTING RIGHTS HAD TO BE RENEWED.

Go ahead, lying shitstain.  Tell us again how "voting rights had to be renewed."  I dare you to tell that lie again.

You're not a victim of white people keeping you down.  You're a victim of your own decision to be a lowlife pile of dog vomit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luddly Neddite said:


> All human beings are racist. Its our great fault that we tend to stick with those who look, sound, live, believe as we do.
> 
> Doesn't mean we should accept that fault.
> 
> Yes, its true that the kkk, nazi, alt right fascists have come out from under their rocks but trump won't always be president king.
> 
> Reach out to others. You might be surprised.



"All human beings are racist" = I'm a racist, and I want to pretend everyone is scum like me.

Doesn't mean the rest of us have to accept YOUR fault as our own.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Now, I understand even less of what you said. Without going back over this thread looking for who said what, I do recall someone asking me if I considered people like Dylan Roof to be "_my people_." I owned them and their dirty deeds along with the KKK because the black extremists are going to lump me into the same pot... and I keep complaining that so far no black person is disavowing the extreme statements that were made to me and about me (and others here are trending the same direction I am.)


Ah, this is why we're not communicating - just because they're *ALSO* white, does not make them 'your people'.  Just because the Westboro Baptists claim to be Christians doesn't make them 'your people' or the people of most anyone else who is a Christian UNLESS I've been misjudging you this whole time and you actually are a Klansman, Roof, WBB type of guy?   Cause I was not saying that you were I was using them as an example of what no one wants to be judged by.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> And those beating the white guilt drum are just as bad.
> BTW..I'm not white. I am green. With pointy ears. Oh woe is me!



See, now THAT would be tough to deal with.

Seriously, I almost feel sorry for these crazy, stuck-in-the-past racists whose whole lives revolve around dividing people.

_The 2010 Census showed that people who reported multiple races grew by a larger percentage than those reporting a single race. According to the 2010 Census brief The Two or More Races Population: 2010, the population reporting multiple races (9.0 million) grew by 32.0 percent from 2000 to 2010, compared with those who reported a single race, which grew by 9.2 percent.

Overall, the total U.S. population increased by 9.7 percent since 2000, however, many multiple-race groups increased by 50 percent or more.
_
The central aspect of their identities is becoming increasingly irrelevant, and they don't even realize it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> IIRC, you are the one who called me a coward. And you were told, in no uncertain terms, that I think those who allege that without going to PM first (since that constitutes fighting words) that you would be the coward.


Yeah I know what you said but you don't get to set the terms under which we converse.  We both entered into this conversation/argument/debate freely and really what is there left to debate that can't be said here?  You want to go private so you can do what that you can't do here?  Calling a cyber harasser a coward because I have accurately stated that you wouldn't dare say to my face what you've stated on this board is fact.  No one talks to others the way you and some others on this board do, not in polite society, not on the job, not in mixed company.  I know what the fighting word doctrine covers and this ain't it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how that "institutional racism" just vanishes when the minority in question is educated, qualified, and experienced.


If only that were true.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's amazing how that "institutional racism" just vanishes when the minority in question is educated, qualified, and experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> If only that were true.
Click to expand...


It is.  If you're running into people who don't want you around, you might consider what reasons you're giving them to feel that way before you go leaping to the conclusion that it's your race.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Actually, it's a pretty common thing for the majority of resumes received to be from people who aren't qualified. It's the "worst they can do is say no" approach to job applications.


That still baffles my mind but then I'll take a look at the WA state department of licensing's website where they take enforcement action against those they have licensed and roughly 50 people are listed as security guards who have had their licenses either revoked, suspended or application rejected mainly for a "disqualifying criminal conviction".  I don't understand how someone can invest all the time, effort and money into becoming a licensee and not know what the qualifications are.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> It is. If you're running into people who don't want you around, you might consider what reasons you're giving them to feel that way before you go leaping to the conclusion that it's your race.


Well you know the saying it can be for a good reason, a bad reason or no reason at all but it can't be for an unlawful reason.  Lying about the reason doesn't help.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is. If you're running into people who don't want you around, you might consider what reasons you're giving them to feel that way before you go leaping to the conclusion that it's your race.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know the saying it can be for a good reason, a bad reason or no reason at all but it can't be for an unlawful reason.  Lying about the reason doesn't help.
Click to expand...


Neither does assuming you know what it is based on your own biases.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, Einstein. He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly. You jump to a lot of conclusions, dontcha?


"He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly" which resulted in African Americans gaining citizen rights.  I asked him if he was complaining that African Americans gained citizenship rights and instead of stating he was only complaining about the process not the result, he instead gave the one word response of "Yes".


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Neither does assuming you know what it is based on your own biases.


If I start with an unknown there are methods that can be employed to determine possible outcomes. Follow up on the resultant leads and see if they match you original possibles.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.



And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
Click to expand...


I'm enjoying the fact that you don't shut up.  The more you talk, the more people learn about your selfishness.


----------



## Humorme

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
Click to expand...


If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......


----------



## ATL

Humorme said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
Click to expand...

A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Einstein. He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly. You jump to a lot of conclusions, dontcha?
> 
> 
> 
> "He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly" which resulted in African Americans gaining citizen rights.  I asked him if he was complaining that African Americans gained citizenship rights and instead of stating he was only complaining about the process not the result, he instead gave the one word response of "Yes".
Click to expand...



You asked me if I had a problem with black people becoming citizens.  I said yes.  At the time, I had other things to do, so I'm going to tell you why I don't think blacks should become citizens. There is no Cliff's notes so you will just have to pay attention.

In the Declaration of Independence, it states:

"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain* unalienable* Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness_."

Of this document the author,  Thomas Jefferson, wrote:

"_The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] *declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man*._"

*Every* person, regardless of his station in life (racial, cultural, religious, etc.) has Rights that are *unalienable*.  John Adams, the second president of the United States said:

"_You have Rights antecedent to all earthly governments; Rights that cannot be repealed or restrained by human laws; Rights derived from the Great legislator of the Universe_." 

*Unalienable* Rights are bestowed upon *every* human being, at birth by their Creator (their God, whomever they deem that to be) or however else that mankind originated.  The Bill of Rights codified these *unalienable* Rights AND, in the Tenth Amendment, the founders said if they forgot anything those Rights were reserved to the state or the people.

Government does not give those Rights and are constitutionally prohibited from interfering with them.  They are not subject to a popularity vote.  These Rights are known as God given, natural, inherent, *unalienable*, and absolute Rights.  

Citizenship and the "_right_" to vote are more of a privilege than any kind of "_right_."   But, the government insists on brainwashing people by talking about rights (sic) as if government grants you all your rights.  It would be less confusing if we called government created "_rights_" privileges .  Government does not  have the authority to deny anyone their *unalienable* Rights.  

Well, Americans have become ignorant to their Rights and even they cannot make the distinction.  They think that even *unalienable* Rights are subject to a popularity vote.The *United States Supreme Court* has even decided that they are not co-equals in our system of government, but the superior branch.  And they have over-stepped their authority.  So I'm going to let you think about this and do Part 2 in a follow up post.


----------



## Humorme

So, let’s be honest.  The FIRST governing document of the New World was the Mayflower Compact.  It was written by white men and its Preamble states,  “_Having undertaken, for the glory of God, and advancement of the Christian faith_”

There are countless Charters, legal documents, etc. that set forth that America was intended to be a white nation.  People flooded into the U.S. from every country on the globe but it was the British, Germans, Swedish, Irish, English, Scottish,  Anglo Saxons, etc. (Whites) that ratified the Declaration of  Independence, Articles of Confederation, United States Constitution, and set forth the requirements for citizenship… which was restricted to the  white race only.  Virtually every early state constitution had language such as that from the state I live in:

*CONSTITUTION OF GEORGIA 1777*

_Article IX – Section 3   “All male white inhabitants, of the age of twenty one years, and possessed in his own right of ten pounds value and liable to pay tax in this state… shall have a right to vote_...

The United States Constitution refers to non-whites as three fifths of a person for taxation purposes.  And so the bottom line point, the whites made their race a part of their culture.  Our legal system is based off Anglo Saxon laws; our major holidays are rooted in white / Christian culture.  In early America you even had to be a white land-owner in order to have the privilege of voting. 

Most people, not having a full grasp of history, call this racist until you point out to countless other countries where foreigners cannot even buy land (I had to prove earlier in this thread that Egypt was one of them.)  Zimbabwe is 99.7 percent black.  NOBODY has a problem with the racial / cultural values of any nation on this earth except the United States.

So, we began as a nation that allowed people from every nation on the globe to come and take advantage of opportunities willingly offered.  What other country did that?  Most still don’t have the liberal immigration policies of the United States.  Even though the whites _built _this country, we are not permitted by the politically correct police to say that… the black people claim they built it.  Let me put this into perspective for you:

I worked in a company where I helped pour the concrete on the floor; I personally supervised the shelves being erected,  came up with the inventory system, put the stock up, negotiated freight charges…. I was there for every phase of that place.  Yet, in their brochures, the Japanese who fronted the money, originated the idea,  drew up the blueprints and put their name on the signs stated that “_We_ (explicitly meaning the Japanese) “*BUILT”* _the xyz company to service your needs_”… I, nor any other round eye as they called us was credited with having “_built_” a damn thing. 

Today we think we can open the doors and say if you love America and its people, come on in.  But, the problem is the American people have forgotten what *unalienable* Rights are and reconcile them with the concept of the privileges of citizenship.  So in come people from every country in the world and the moment they become citizens, they have a deep seated hatred for its founding and institutions.  Muslims are committed to converting or killing us; the LGBT community wants to force themselves on us.  Black people hate the whites, feeling we owe them something.  Private property isn’t private property. *Unalienable* Rights  are no longer *unalienable*, but subject to popularity votes.  If you happen to be white and Christian – put on some liquid suntan, sandals and carry a copy of Darwin’s Theory of Evolution or you could be stigmatized as a delusional racist.  Unlike others, I own our history (the good, the bad, and the ugly.)  SOME of the things I’ve witnessed in recent years have been:

Getting rid of the Ten Commandments anywhere in public; the removal of nativity scenes, essentially criminalizing the Bible by forbidding it in as many places as possible; the war against the First Amendment – y’all don’t know how many people have petitioned the mods of this site to ban me for what I’m saying.  Our monuments, statues and memorials have been removed.  There is a war against the Second Amendment and even people on the right want to change some of our laws to be like Mexico while others want to be like Japan (with no mention of the fact that Japan prides itself on racial integrity.)  In all the differing cultures and races there  is someone dissatisfied with one aspect or another of our culture and if we give all those people an equal say in the body politic, what made America great won’t exist any longer.

I have no problem with people coming here, blending in or doing their own thing in their own space.  But, everybody that washes up on our shores should *NOT* become a citizen.  That is a privilege and it should be earned; however, Americans would have to relearn their history if they expect others to understand it and follow the values embodied in our founding documents.


----------



## Humorme

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
Click to expand...


Dude, if you read the thread, you'd have the answer.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?




The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".

Try to be less stupid.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is. If you're running into people who don't want you around, you might consider what reasons you're giving them to feel that way before you go leaping to the conclusion that it's your race.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know the saying it can be for a good reason, a bad reason or no reason at all but it can't be for an unlawful reason.  Lying about the reason doesn't help.
Click to expand...


These guys are twisting and turning in every way they can try denying the obvious. They are racists. We know this, they know this. They don't understaff how thy don't fool; anyone. But no one has never met a person who admits to being a racist. I never have. Have you? Instead they do everything we see these guys do.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
Click to expand...


Yeah we know Correll.

Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.

Try to be less stupid.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
Click to expand...




If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Einstein. He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly. You jump to a lot of conclusions, dontcha?
> 
> 
> 
> "He's complaining that the legal procedures weren't followed properly" which resulted in African Americans gaining citizen rights.  I asked him if he was complaining that African Americans gained citizenship rights and instead of stating he was only complaining about the process not the result, he instead gave the one word response of "Yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked me if I had a problem with black people becoming citizens.  I said yes.  At the time, I had other things to do, so I'm going to tell you why I don't think blacks should become citizens. There is no Cliff's notes so you will just have to pay attention.
> 
> In the Declaration of Independence, it states:
> 
> "_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain* unalienable* Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness_."
> 
> Of this document the author,  Thomas Jefferson, wrote:
> 
> "_The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] *declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man*._"
> 
> *Every* person, regardless of his station in life (racial, cultural, religious, etc.) has Rights that are *unalienable*.  John Adams, the second president of the United States said:
> 
> "_You have Rights antecedent to all earthly governments; Rights that cannot be repealed or restrained by human laws; Rights derived from the Great legislator of the Universe_."
> 
> *Unalienable* Rights are bestowed upon *every* human being, at birth by their Creator (their God, whomever they deem that to be) or however else that mankind originated.  The Bill of Rights codified these *unalienable* Rights AND, in the Tenth Amendment, the founders said if they forgot anything those Rights were reserved to the state or the people.
> 
> Government does not give those Rights and are constitutionally prohibited from interfering with them.  They are not subject to a popularity vote.  These Rights are known as God given, natural, inherent, *unalienable*, and absolute Rights.
> 
> Citizenship and the "_right_" to vote are more of a privilege than any kind of "_right_."   But, the government insists on brainwashing people by talking about rights (sic) as if government grants you all your rights.  It would be less confusing if we called government created "_rights_" privileges .  Government does not  have the authority to deny anyone their *unalienable* Rights.
> 
> Well, Americans have become ignorant to their Rights and even they cannot make the distinction.  They think that even *unalienable* Rights are subject to a popularity vote.The *United States Supreme Court* has even decided that they are not co-equals in our system of government, but the superior branch.  And they have over-stepped their authority.  So I'm going to let you think about this and do Part 2 in a follow up post.
Click to expand...


This is about as dumb as anything I have ever read.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
Click to expand...


Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
Click to expand...




Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.


Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
Click to expand...


Because pretending that "voting rights had to be renewed" - otherwise known as IM2's BIG FAT LIE - serves his whining, crying victimhood rant far better than the truth would.  He's made it very clear that he has no use for reality, because it might actually require him to get his own shit together, instead of letting him lie around, being useless and hate-filled, because "white people" are conspiring against him.

As if anyone cares about his existence enough to bother.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
Click to expand...


Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.

Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.

Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
Click to expand...


I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.


----------



## katsteve2012

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
Click to expand...


The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".

 Ray Charles could see that.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
Click to expand...



The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.


That is not nitpicking.


What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted, 

is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.


What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.



Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.
Click to expand...



Calling whites racist for no reason, is racist. and assholeness of you. 


Calling whites racist for simply not wallowing in white guilt and validating your senseless political positions, is racist.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because pretending that "voting rights had to be renewed" - otherwise known as IM2's BIG FAT LIE - serves his whining, crying victimhood rant far better than the truth would.  He's made it very clear that he has no use for reality, because it might actually require him to get his own shit together, instead of letting him lie around, being useless and hate-filled, because "white people" are conspiring against him.
> 
> As if anyone cares about his existence enough to bother.
Click to expand...


Let's face reality then woman. It wasn't called the Voting Rights Act for nothing. Nice try. .


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling whites racist for no reason, is racist. and assholeness of you.
> 
> 
> Calling whites racist for simply not wallowing in white guilt and validating your senseless political positions, is racist.
Click to expand...


Since that's not happening......... Whites such as you will continue to deny and gaslight.

Just like you did in your last post.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
Click to expand...


I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.

Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.

As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.

It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.

As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression. 

Generally used by stupid people.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.


You and your angry brethren are the ones bitching about whites. Whites are responding to you.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
Click to expand...


Whites are not insulted by this, racist white are.

The question you avoid is when does any provision for white voting rights come up for renewal? .

You're a coward, punk.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> If you cannot respond intelligently, this discussion between you and I is over.


What's intelligent to the wolf is not gonna be intelligent to the sheep.


Humorme said:


> It don't make a flying fuck what color an employer is; it don't matter what religion they are... you know the standard line...  If an employer don't want to hire you, they should not feel compelled to.


So are you saying that employers should discriminate based on race and be pro white ?


Humorme said:


> My last employer, familiar with my work was black and his wife Mexican.  His perception of me is that I must be a Mexican.  He hired me based upon a stereotype.  Of the 52 employees in that company, I counted seven whites (including me.)  This is in a town with over 80 percent of the residents being white.  The company has been there for years and the whites don't give a rat's ass about the racial makeup of that company.Okay, you want to call me a liar again.  WTF?


If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?


Humorme said:


> Okay, you want to deny that the early Egyptians were not black?  I'll give you that one


The early Egyptians were black


Humorme said:


> but you'll regret it if you conjure up enough common sense to stay in this discussion.  Now for the second part of what you quoted... and the answer is:
> 
> "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_."
> 
> Buying Property in Egypt
> 
> 
> "_Law 230/*1996* further states that a foreigner may not own more than two real estate units in Egypt for residency purposes (for himself and his immediate family), each of which may not exceed 4,000 square meters. However, the Prime Minister may at his own discretion exempt non-Egyptians from the above two requirement._"
> 
> https://www.bakermckenzie.com/en/in...lications/2016/03/bk_egypt_dbi_2016.pdf?la=en
> 
> So, prior to 1996 foreigners could not buy any kind of land in Egypt, and even today they are very limited.  I think an I'm sorry is order, but do you have it in you?


Can you point to where I said "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_." ?



Humorme said:


> Finally, you try to make the same point a lot of people do when they screw someone over and then become recipients of their own medicine.  In any event, it was the whites that put an end to slavery as you know it.


Slavery has never ended. Slavery was just the first stage of white supremacy. Racism is slavery.

The central impact of the African Transatlantic Slave trade you brush aside is the legacy. And it’s that legacy that connects us and everyone else posting in this forum today and will continue until the day it’s resolved or addressed.

_You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust_

The outcome of that operation is the crucial factor which in terms of scale and magnitude has gone unsurpassed and has had a profound effect on millions worldwide. Not just because of slavery, that was just the starting point. But because white supremacy would not allow themselves to see blacks as humans and it carried on long after the slave trade was abolished.


Humorme said:


> It still exists; you support it every day and if you claim you don't then you are a liar.  All of us buy goods made in foreign countries that use slave labor.  Sometimes we buy stuff from the good old USA, knowing (or having reason to believe) it was produced by slave labor. Where is your outrage then?  Oh Hell no.  You aren't boycotting Walmart.  If the price is right, you're all about it.


And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people.  Your people.

Take for example the computer or I-phone your on now. How do you think that works ? All I-Phones or Laptop need a mineral called conglese coltan other wise it won't work

Now who do you think own's coltan deposits in the Congo ? Who is forcing kids as young as seven to work in back breaking and dangerous condition ? The white supremacist like you. The likes Vodaphone, Apple and Microsoft

That's how white supremacy runs. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet any money I can put a white face on it.


Humorme said:


> You just keep coming here and doing the pity me line.



You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. That assumes a favourable view of whites and a paternalistic view of blacks that you seem to share but I do not. As I have made plain elsewhere whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks and history shows that.

Second this USMB. Let's be clear. I have been on here a year and in that time. It's only me and IM2 and MarcATL JQPublic1 and katsteve2012 that have opinions that go against the grain. They are the only ones that I've have seen post stuff that challenges racism-white supremacy. Meanwhile USMB has 43 thousand members who all go a long with the dominant narrative

As I said - That my posts are such an affront to you speaks VOLUMES about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.

Not to mention that white supremacists claim to be victims of all kinds of things: taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, secular humanism,  “radical Islam,” you name it.

White supremacists love victimhood

So long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling whites racist for no reason, is racist. and assholeness of you.
> 
> 
> Calling whites racist for simply not wallowing in white guilt and validating your senseless political positions, is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not happening......... Whites such as you will continue to deny and gaslight.
> 
> Just like you did in your last post.
Click to expand...


It is totally what you do. YOu know it. I know it. EVERYONE reading this knows it.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
Click to expand...


I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.

As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.


----------



## Cecilie1200

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
Click to expand...


"Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.

"Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
Click to expand...




THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.


THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.


That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because pretending that "voting rights had to be renewed" - otherwise known as IM2's BIG FAT LIE - serves his whining, crying victimhood rant far better than the truth would.  He's made it very clear that he has no use for reality, because it might actually require him to get his own shit together, instead of letting him lie around, being useless and hate-filled, because "white people" are conspiring against him.
> 
> As if anyone cares about his existence enough to bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's face reality then woman. It wasn't called the Voting Rights Act for nothing. Nice try. .
Click to expand...


Yes, let's face reality.  God knows, it'll be a new experience for you.

The name of the law has NOTHING to do with which provisions of it that were being renewed.  Was the entire law up for renewal?  No?  Then do NOT cite the fucking title at me in your lame attempt to pretend you didn't LIE LIKE A FUCKING DOG so that you can continue to slack the fuck off and blame your utter failure as a human being on "white people" oppressing you.  Let me state this clearly:  you are not important enough for anyone to care that you exist, let alone to "oppress" you.  And no one needs to bother, because you do a bang-up job of being a loser with no help from anyone.

You are a prime example of what I've always said:  there's no point in hating people for their race.  If you give them five seconds, they'll give you a much better reason.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are not insulted by this, racist white are.
> 
> The question you avoid is when does any provision for white voting rights come up for renewal? .
> 
> You're a coward, punk.
Click to expand...




When you assume racism from whites, unless they are totally submissive to your bullshit, you are insulting all whites.


I addressed your point, on "White voting rights", such as it is. I addressed it seriously, but you are more concerned about holding on to your stupid "zinger". 


You are a moron. 



A very dishonest moron.


----------



## IM2

.So t me play your game with you.

Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?

Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?

To this point we get cowardice from these racists. They want to pretend he 15th amendment as plowed. Thy don't want to talk abut poll taxes, tests and things of that nature. Bloody Sunday is just a song by U2, those people did not get beat up for trying to register to vote. After all, there was the 15th amendment so this just couldn't have happened.

Punk ass lying bastards. Try another method.

*So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*


----------



## Cecilie1200

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
Click to expand...


"Even though what he said was a lie, I'm still going to insist it wasn't, because that's what I want to believe."

Your excuses impress no one.

"Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."

Direct quote from your asshole buddy.  That's not "implying"; that's an outright lie.  Deny that, if you can.


----------



## katsteve2012

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.

What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.

But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.

Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".

I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways, but i  some ways still exists  is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. 

He has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have ever read, and he has never posted anything that resembles a need for "pity" from anyone.

Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but flat out characterize the ENTIRE black population as mentally inferior criminals.

That being said, when certain people here read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive over a statement that is not meant to include them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
Click to expand...


Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.

"Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.

Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?




They did not extend the black right to vote for 25 years. They extended special protections for blacks, for 25 years.

There are no laws in place giving similar special protection to whites. 

Thus, your question is idiotic.


A better question is, in 2018, do we really still need special protections for blacks.




[/UOTE]
Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?[/QUOTE]

I answered it, and explained why your question was stupid. It is not the first time I answered it.




> To this point we get cowardice from these racists. They want to pretend he 15th amendment as plowed.



No one said that. Yet you are calling whites racist based on a made up lie of yours.


That's a fine example of why we call you a racist. Because you call whites racist based on less than nothing.




> Thy don't want to talk abut poll taxes, tests and things of that nature. Bloody Sunday is just a song by U2, those people did not get beat up for trying to register to vote. After all, there was the 15th amendment so this just couldn't have happened.




Are you really so stupid that you don't see that by asking the question the way you did, that YOU were the one that took all that OFF the table?

If you had been honest about what the 65 act did, then that would have been the issues discussed.






> Punk ass lying bastards. Try another method.




YOu are the punk ass liar, as I have explained. Repeatedly. 



> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*




See, by lying about what the act does, you take poll taxes and the like, off the table.


How could I reply to that, with anything about poll taxes and the like?


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because pretending that "voting rights had to be renewed" - otherwise known as IM2's BIG FAT LIE - serves his whining, crying victimhood rant far better than the truth would.  He's made it very clear that he has no use for reality, because it might actually require him to get his own shit together, instead of letting him lie around, being useless and hate-filled, because "white people" are conspiring against him.
> 
> As if anyone cares about his existence enough to bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's face reality then woman. It wasn't called the Voting Rights Act for nothing. Nice try. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, let's face reality.  God knows, it'll be a new experience for you.
> 
> The name of the law has NOTHING to do with which provisions of it that were being renewed.  Was the entire law up for renewal?  No?  Then do NOT cite the fucking title at me in your lame attempt to pretend you didn't LIE LIKE A FUCKING DOG so that you can continue to slack the fuck off and blame your utter failure as a human being on "white people" oppressing you.  Let me state this clearly:  you are not important enough for anyone to care that you exist, let alone to "oppress" you.  And no one needs to bother, because you do a bang-up job of being a loser with no help from anyone.
> 
> You are a prime example of what I've always said:  there's no point in hating people for their race.  If you give them five seconds, they'll give you a much better reason.
Click to expand...


.I hate no one for their race.  You are the one lying.  You need to quit repeating that silly racist meme of us blaming whitey for our failures.. I'm using you guys as test subjects to prove my research. In the end I am going to make examples out of people like you.  Now answer the question.

*So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
Click to expand...


Because that's what they did. But while you keep trying to discredit that, you refuse to answer this question:

*So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
Click to expand...


There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.


----------



## Cecilie1200

katsteve2012 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
Click to expand...


NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.  

What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.

"Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."

If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not extend the black right to vote for 25 years. They extended special protections for blacks, for 25 years.
> 
> There are no laws in place giving similar special protection to whites.
> 
> Thus, your question is idiotic.
> 
> 
> A better question is, in 2018, do we really still need special protections for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/UOTE]
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
Click to expand...


I answered it, and explained why your question was stupid. It is not the first time I answered it.




> To this point we get cowardice from these racists. They want to pretend he 15th amendment as plowed.



No one said that. Yet you are calling whites racist based on a made up lie of yours.


That's a fine example of why we call you a racist. Because you call whites racist based on less than nothing.




> Thy don't want to talk abut poll taxes, tests and things of that nature. Bloody Sunday is just a song by U2, those people did not get beat up for trying to register to vote. After all, there was the 15th amendment so this just couldn't have happened.




Are you really so stupid that you don't see that by asking the question the way you did, that YOU were the one that took all that OFF the table?

If you had been honest about what the 65 act did, then that would have been the issues discussed.






> Punk ass lying bastards. Try another method.




YOu are the punk ass liar, as I have explained. Repeatedly.



> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*




See, by lying about what the act does, you take poll taxes and the like, off the table.


How could I reply to that, with anything about poll taxes and the like?[/QUOTE]

Nothing is taken off he table, this is the excuse you use to not answer the question. You can't answer the question.

But we all know what the answer is.


----------



## katsteve2012

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
Click to expand...


I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.

I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what they did. But while you keep trying to discredit that, you refuse to answer this question:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
Click to expand...


I don't have to "keep trying to discredit that".  I already did.  NOW I'm just reminding everyone of the fact that YOU'RE A LYING SACK OF SHIT.

I don't answer questions based on lies, and I don't allow delusional, self-pitying racists to re-define reality to suit themselves..  Sorry, asshole.  Stop being a liar, and maybe you'll earn the right to ask me questions.

Oh, hey, did I mention that YOU'RE A LIAR?  Wouldn't want to forget that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
Click to expand...


Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.


----------



## katsteve2012

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
Click to expand...


"Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.

No one has any authority here.

"FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.

You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.


----------



## katsteve2012

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
Click to expand...


And? Maybe you should ask him what HE is really saying as opposed to assuming that anyone who reads and understands what he is saying is wrong.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
Click to expand...


I've made no such comments.  If so you post one. Our right to vote was up for renewal in 2006. I understand you are dumb but of congress had decided to get rid of the provision that stopped poll taxes tests and other things, then our right to vote was very much in danger.

*So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*


----------



## katsteve2012

Cecilie1200 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
Click to expand...


And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.
Click to expand...


Unless the white person agrees with you on every aspect of race, they are a racist.  You are delusional and everybody knows that.  Making false claims makes you a pathological liar and most of us know that. 

Saying whites do not experience racism is pure idiocy.  Therefore, you piss a lot of people off and keep them on these threads.  You are my poster boy when people ask me why I don't think blacks should become citizens.  If they all think like you, then it would be a colossal mistake.  And what bothers me most about the situation is that there are people like you, spewing venomous hatred that a lot of blacks refuse to condemn.  For that reason, I don't condemn the real white racists.  And they don't like me!

I'm going to say something to you because I'm fed up with *your* racism.  It is something I am not ashamed to say will make me hate you as an individual and pray that God will help me to forgive you after today, but I guess we cannot avoid this because I've always felt if I had to make this point, it would amount to groveling at the feet of black supremacists.  But, before I write this next paragraph, know this: I don't need your validation or anyone elses.  What I'm about to say is just to prove that you are a liar, racist and in this discussion only to demean people while talking out your ass.

You said about me, "_You are a racist. We all know it."   _Do_ "we"?   _Again, my response is not intended to grovel at your feet like the person who says, I'm not a racist.  My best friend, relative, etc. is black.  This is being done to prove to every person here that you don't know what the Hell you're talking about; that you are wrong; and that if you don't issue an apology, it will be obvious who the real racist is.

My sister married a Lebanese and my uncle married a very dark Mexican lady.  My sister and aunt have since passed, but my uncle will tell you that all of my family members felt more comfortable in my house than any of our other relatives.  And one of my aunts is a Democrat! 

When I first got into being a foster parent, it came about when an old lady came to me with a small boy whose mother was Honduran and his father Mexican.  The parents, here without papers, left and abandoned their baby.  He was with me through the most important years of his life.  I tried to adopt him, but the mother finally got her excrement together and got custody of him back. His pictures are still all over my house.

As a foster parent, I've had to care for children of every race imaginable.  Many times children need / want things above and beyond what .DFACS was willing to cover.  I have no problem going into my own pocket and buying things just for a smile - just to see their eyes light up.  Years ago a very young teen was here without papers, working a job and trying to eke out a living.  When an amnesty period came around, I did the paperwork and  helped him get his papers.  My charge was merely telling him I expected him to become a good citizen.  Today, he tells people I am his father.  And, when I need things like my car fixed or something done around the house, he shows up without any hesitation.

Here was a guy that at 14, leaves his country.  His father was killed when this boy was an infant.  He had no education, didn't speak English, had no family support system, no papers, nothing.  Yet he starts out in construction, working double shifts and ultimately going back to school.  I went to his graduation, not realizing what he thought about me.  He was telling people I was his dad.  Today he owns his own garage.  He thinks my small gestures put him where he is - and while I am grateful for that, he did it on his own.

On and on I could go with stories like this - or you can read about my many run ins with neo-Nazis on this board.  But, IM2, you come here bitching every day about white racists.  You pretend you can sniff them out.  Meanwhile I know there are people who face the wrath of both black and white people that are able to come to this country and make something of themselves.  If you put forth the effort, you can be as equal to - and sometimes greater than the average white person in this country.  I'm not groveling at the feet of anyone here to "_prove_" I'm not a white racist.   My point here is to show that IM2 is the racist and that he holds no special ability to be able to judge others.

If God thinks I'm a white racist, he will get to judge me.  I don't care what everybody else thinks about it.  God will judge me.  And when I die, if God asks me if I treated others as I wanted to be treated, I will say yes sir.  If he asks for an accounting of my life, I'm hoping that what I did will please Him (though I am a sinner.)  If he asks if I loved my neighbor, I'm hoping I'll be past this thread by then.  I'll have to work really hard to forgive you IM2.  But, if others see the venomous hatred you've spewed, the divisiveness you create, the code of intolerance you live by, and the lies you hide behind AND if they rebuke you and force you to reevaluate your message, I might be able to forgive you and answer God another way.  And maybe tomorrow this post won't bother me as much as it does today.  Hate, revenge, malice, dishonesty - these are not a way of life that will bring you peace or contentment.


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here (Pssst!  That'd be you, IM2) lying about how everyone ELSE is racist.  You and Essien and other race-obsessed ass munches spew your shit all over society, drag it into literally EVERYTHING in the public arena, and then when we're forced to respond to it, you start crowing about how we're "thinking about race".  Newsflash, Punkin:  it's not race we're actually thinking about.  we're thinking about loudmouthed assholes, who happen to screech endlessly about their race.
> 
> Stop yammering constantly about "I'm so downtrodden because RACE!" I can promise you we wouldn't give it another thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
Click to expand...


That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot respond intelligently, this discussion between you and I is over.
> 
> 
> 
> What's intelligent to the wolf is not gonna be intelligent to the sheep.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't make a flying fuck what color an employer is; it don't matter what religion they are... you know the standard line...  If an employer don't want to hire you, they should not feel compelled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that employers should discriminate based on race and be pro white ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last employer, familiar with my work was black and his wife Mexican.  His perception of me is that I must be a Mexican.  He hired me based upon a stereotype.  Of the 52 employees in that company, I counted seven whites (including me.)  This is in a town with over 80 percent of the residents being white.  The company has been there for years and the whites don't give a rat's ass about the racial makeup of that company.Okay, you want to call me a liar again.  WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want to deny that the early Egyptians were not black?  I'll give you that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The early Egyptians were black
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you'll regret it if you conjure up enough common sense to stay in this discussion.  Now for the second part of what you quoted... and the answer is:
> 
> "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_."
> 
> Buying Property in Egypt
> 
> 
> "_Law 230/*1996* further states that a foreigner may not own more than two real estate units in Egypt for residency purposes (for himself and his immediate family), each of which may not exceed 4,000 square meters. However, the Prime Minister may at his own discretion exempt non-Egyptians from the above two requirement._"
> 
> https://www.bakermckenzie.com/en/in...lications/2016/03/bk_egypt_dbi_2016.pdf?la=en
> 
> So, prior to 1996 foreigners could not buy any kind of land in Egypt, and even today they are very limited.  I think an I'm sorry is order, but do you have it in you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you point to where I said "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_." ?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, you try to make the same point a lot of people do when they screw someone over and then become recipients of their own medicine.  In any event, it was the whites that put an end to slavery as you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery has never ended. Slavery was just the first stage of white supremacy. Racism is slavery.
> 
> The central impact of the African Transatlantic Slave trade you brush aside is the legacy. And it’s that legacy that connects us and everyone else posting in this forum today and will continue until the day it’s resolved or addressed.
> 
> _You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust_
> 
> The outcome of that operation is the crucial factor which in terms of scale and magnitude has gone unsurpassed and has had a profound effect on millions worldwide. Not just because of slavery, that was just the starting point. But because white supremacy would not allow themselves to see blacks as humans and it carried on long after the slave trade was abolished.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still exists; you support it every day and if you claim you don't then you are a liar.  All of us buy goods made in foreign countries that use slave labor.  Sometimes we buy stuff from the good old USA, knowing (or having reason to believe) it was produced by slave labor. Where is your outrage then?  Oh Hell no.  You aren't boycotting Walmart.  If the price is right, you're all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people.  Your people.
> 
> Take for example the computer or I-phone your on now. How do you think that works ? All I-Phones or Laptop need a mineral called conglese coltan other wise it won't work
> 
> Now who do you think own's coltan deposits in the Congo ? Who is forcing kids as young as seven to work in back breaking and dangerous condition ? The white supremacist like you. The likes Vodaphone, Apple and Microsoft
> 
> That's how white supremacy runs. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet any money I can put a white face on it.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep coming here and doing the pity me line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. That assumes a favourable view of whites and a paternalistic view of blacks that you seem to share but I do not. As I have made plain elsewhere whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks and history shows that.
> 
> Second this USMB. Let's be clear. I have been on here a year and in that time. It's only me and IM2 and MarcATL JQPublic1 and katsteve2012 that have opinions that go against the grain. They are the only ones that I've have seen post stuff that challenges racism-white supremacy. Meanwhile USMB has 43 thousand members who all go a long with the dominant narrative
> 
> As I said - That my posts are such an affront to you speaks VOLUMES about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> Not to mention that white supremacists claim to be victims of all kinds of things: taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, secular humanism,  “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> White supremacists love victimhood
> 
> So long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot respond intelligently, this discussion between you and I is over.
> 
> 
> 
> What's intelligent to the wolf is not gonna be intelligent to the sheep.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't make a flying fuck what color an employer is; it don't matter what religion they are... you know the standard line...  If an employer don't want to hire you, they should not feel compelled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that employers should discriminate based on race and be pro white ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last employer, familiar with my work was black and his wife Mexican.  His perception of me is that I must be a Mexican.  He hired me based upon a stereotype.  Of the 52 employees in that company, I counted seven whites (including me.)  This is in a town with over 80 percent of the residents being white.  The company has been there for years and the whites don't give a rat's ass about the racial makeup of that company.Okay, you want to call me a liar again.  WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want to deny that the early Egyptians were not black?  I'll give you that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The early Egyptians were black
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you'll regret it if you conjure up enough common sense to stay in this discussion.  Now for the second part of what you quoted... and the answer is:
> 
> "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_."
> 
> Buying Property in Egypt
> 
> 
> "_Law 230/*1996* further states that a foreigner may not own more than two real estate units in Egypt for residency purposes (for himself and his immediate family), each of which may not exceed 4,000 square meters. However, the Prime Minister may at his own discretion exempt non-Egyptians from the above two requirement._"
> 
> https://www.bakermckenzie.com/en/in...lications/2016/03/bk_egypt_dbi_2016.pdf?la=en
> 
> So, prior to 1996 foreigners could not buy any kind of land in Egypt, and even today they are very limited.  I think an I'm sorry is order, but do you have it in you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you point to where I said "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_." ?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, you try to make the same point a lot of people do when they screw someone over and then become recipients of their own medicine.  In any event, it was the whites that put an end to slavery as you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery has never ended. Slavery was just the first stage of white supremacy. Racism is slavery.
> 
> The central impact of the African Transatlantic Slave trade you brush aside is the legacy. And it’s that legacy that connects us and everyone else posting in this forum today and will continue until the day it’s resolved or addressed.
> 
> _You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust_
> 
> The outcome of that operation is the crucial factor which in terms of scale and magnitude has gone unsurpassed and has had a profound effect on millions worldwide. Not just because of slavery, that was just the starting point. But because white supremacy would not allow themselves to see blacks as humans and it carried on long after the slave trade was abolished.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still exists; you support it every day and if you claim you don't then you are a liar.  All of us buy goods made in foreign countries that use slave labor.  Sometimes we buy stuff from the good old USA, knowing (or having reason to believe) it was produced by slave labor. Where is your outrage then?  Oh Hell no.  You aren't boycotting Walmart.  If the price is right, you're all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people.  Your people.
> 
> Take for example the computer or I-phone your on now. How do you think that works ? All I-Phones or Laptop need a mineral called conglese coltan other wise it won't work
> 
> Now who do you think own's coltan deposits in the Congo ? Who is forcing kids as young as seven to work in back breaking and dangerous condition ? The white supremacist like you. The likes Vodaphone, Apple and Microsoft
> 
> That's how white supremacy runs. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet any money I can put a white face on it.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep coming here and doing the pity me line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. That assumes a favourable view of whites and a paternalistic view of blacks that you seem to share but I do not. As I have made plain elsewhere whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks and history shows that.
> 
> Second this USMB. Let's be clear. I have been on here a year and in that time. It's only me and IM2 and MarcATL JQPublic1 and katsteve2012 that have opinions that go against the grain. They are the only ones that I've have seen post stuff that challenges racism-white supremacy. Meanwhile USMB has 43 thousand members who all go a long with the dominant narrative
> 
> As I said - That my posts are such an affront to you speaks VOLUMES about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> Not to mention that white supremacists claim to be victims of all kinds of things: taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, secular humanism,  “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> White supremacists love victimhood
> 
> So long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot respond intelligently, this discussion between you and I is over.
> 
> 
> 
> What's intelligent to the wolf is not gonna be intelligent to the sheep.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't make a flying fuck what color an employer is; it don't matter what religion they are... you know the standard line...  If an employer don't want to hire you, they should not feel compelled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that employers should discriminate based on race and be pro white ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last employer, familiar with my work was black and his wife Mexican.  His perception of me is that I must be a Mexican.  He hired me based upon a stereotype.  Of the 52 employees in that company, I counted seven whites (including me.)  This is in a town with over 80 percent of the residents being white.  The company has been there for years and the whites don't give a rat's ass about the racial makeup of that company.Okay, you want to call me a liar again.  WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want to deny that the early Egyptians were not black?  I'll give you that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The early Egyptians were black
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you'll regret it if you conjure up enough common sense to stay in this discussion.  Now for the second part of what you quoted... and the answer is:
> 
> "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_."
> 
> Buying Property in Egypt
> 
> 
> "_Law 230/*1996* further states that a foreigner may not own more than two real estate units in Egypt for residency purposes (for himself and his immediate family), each of which may not exceed 4,000 square meters. However, the Prime Minister may at his own discretion exempt non-Egyptians from the above two requirement._"
> 
> https://www.bakermckenzie.com/en/in...lications/2016/03/bk_egypt_dbi_2016.pdf?la=en
> 
> So, prior to 1996 foreigners could not buy any kind of land in Egypt, and even today they are very limited.  I think an I'm sorry is order, but do you have it in you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you point to where I said "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_." ?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, you try to make the same point a lot of people do when they screw someone over and then become recipients of their own medicine.  In any event, it was the whites that put an end to slavery as you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery has never ended. Slavery was just the first stage of white supremacy. Racism is slavery.
> 
> The central impact of the African Transatlantic Slave trade you brush aside is the legacy. And it’s that legacy that connects us and everyone else posting in this forum today and will continue until the day it’s resolved or addressed.
> 
> _You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust_
> 
> The outcome of that operation is the crucial factor which in terms of scale and magnitude has gone unsurpassed and has had a profound effect on millions worldwide. Not just because of slavery, that was just the starting point. But because white supremacy would not allow themselves to see blacks as humans and it carried on long after the slave trade was abolished.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still exists; you support it every day and if you claim you don't then you are a liar.  All of us buy goods made in foreign countries that use slave labor.  Sometimes we buy stuff from the good old USA, knowing (or having reason to believe) it was produced by slave labor. Where is your outrage then?  Oh Hell no.  You aren't boycotting Walmart.  If the price is right, you're all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people.  Your people.
> 
> Take for example the computer or I-phone your on now. How do you think that works ? All I-Phones or Laptop need a mineral called conglese coltan other wise it won't work
> 
> Now who do you think own's coltan deposits in the Congo ? Who is forcing kids as young as seven to work in back breaking and dangerous condition ? The white supremacist like you. The likes Vodaphone, Apple and Microsoft
> 
> That's how white supremacy runs. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet any money I can put a white face on it.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep coming here and doing the pity me line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. That assumes a favourable view of whites and a paternalistic view of blacks that you seem to share but I do not. As I have made plain elsewhere whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks and history shows that.
> 
> Second this USMB. Let's be clear. I have been on here a year and in that time. It's only me and IM2 and MarcATL JQPublic1 and katsteve2012 that have opinions that go against the grain. They are the only ones that I've have seen post stuff that challenges racism-white supremacy. Meanwhile USMB has 43 thousand members who all go a long with the dominant narrative
> 
> As I said - That my posts are such an affront to you speaks VOLUMES about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> Not to mention that white supremacists claim to be victims of all kinds of things: taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, secular humanism,  “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> White supremacists love victimhood
> 
> So long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.
Click to expand...


You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says.  Having been around racists, you are one.  *You* wrote:

"_So are you saying that employers should discriminate based on race and be pro white ?_"

*RESPONSE*:  Here is why you cannot have a civil conversation.  If you can show anyone where I said employers *should* discriminate based upon race I will give you $500 in cash.

I said no such fucking thing.

*You* wrote:

_"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"

*RESPONSE:*  My guess is, it is a combination of things.  Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.

Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.

Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs.  You have more worldly things to do.

If you quit with the woe is me B.S. and applied yourself, you could get a job.  There are jobs in this area where black managers will hire you.  But you have to be able to put something on your resume besides community activist specializing in pissing white people off.

*You* wrote:

_"You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust..."_

*RESPONSE:  Challenge accepted -  *You have stipulated that the Egyptian people were black.

Think of the Bible as secular history.  There is an Israelite, *NOT *a black guy, and he is taken as a slave to Egypt.  This guy is so amazing the Pharaoh promotes him to his second in command at some time in history.  

At some point, Joseph's father goes to see his son in Egypt (mostly because there is a famine in the land.)  And then, for 430 years the Israelites are held as slaves, building wonders that are attributed to the Egyptians... and so, the Israelites built cities, roads and many marvelous things.  But, we attribute that to the Egyptians because it was on Egyptian soil, the materials paid for by Egyptians, the Egyptians rand the government.  

See how I'm consistent with language there, Easy E?  Whites built America and the Egyptians built Egypt.  In both cases, slaves provided the labor.   The Israelites only wanted to leave Egypt and create their own homeland.  Blacks in America want to seek out revenge and take control of the country.

If my recollection of history is correct, the first slaves in America came here in 1619 in Jamestown and slavery ended here in 1865.  If my math is correct, that is 246 years of slavery versus the blacks holding the Israelites in slavery for* 430 years*.  Your story is *NOWHERE* close to what the Israelites went through.

*You *wrote:

"_And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people. Your people_."

*RESPONSE*:  My people?  LMFAO.  "My" people don't own or control squat.  Even Faux News, the main source for people who think anywhere close to where I think is owned by an Australian (who was a chairman of the Council on Foreign Relations and a Saudi Prince.)  

Our food supply, most of it controlled by Monsanto, is owned by people like Goldman Sachs - a corporate member of the Council on Foreign Relations (another political nemesis of mine.)

You got the wrong guy once again.

You presume too much about what I think.  I don't agree with corporate America.  Unlike you, I don't tolerate what other whites do and try to make excuses for their wrongdoing.  My basic fight is against the corporate control of America.  I own what my race does and what you don't realize is that if there were not so many dumb asses trying to war against our culture and the foundational principles, more time could be spent fighting against those who play both sides and keep America in chaos while they make out like bandits.

How many more times are you going to try and lie about what I've said?  How many spankings can you endure?


----------



## katsteve2012

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you. OK. It's just that simple. You are a racist. So are many of the others here and none of you miserable bastards represents all the white people in America. So shut the hell up. You are in the race and racism section bitch. You don't want to talk about race, go elsewhere. There are plenty of sections here not about race you can enter. You don't get to make this the exclusive white racists get to talk bullshit section. We will not shut up.
> 
> Punkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.
Click to expand...


Well prove me to be a liar.

As opposed to playing "64 questions", and "name that tune", say what you meant by:


"If IM2 was my blood brother, he would still be  a:     ......"


----------



## Humorme

katsteve2012 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  You know why most Americans think blacks are more racist than whites?  Because you and Essien and others like you have proven that, in your case, it's the truth.
> 
> The more you talk, the more obvious it is to everyone that you've lost this argument.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  people don't think you're ignorant trash because you're black.  They think it because you're ignorant trash . . . and you would be if you were any other race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well prove me to be a liar.
> 
> As opposed to playing "64 questions", snd "name that tune", say what you meant by:
> 
> 
> "If IM2 wss my blood brother, he would still be  a ......"
Click to expand...


I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.  

And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless the white person agrees with you on every aspect of race, they are a racist.  You are delusional and everybody knows that.  Making false claims makes you a pathological liar and most of us know that.
> 
> Saying whites do not experience racism is pure idiocy.  Therefore, you piss a lot of people off and keep them on these threads.  You are my poster boy when people ask me why I don't think blacks should become citizens.  If they all think like you, then it would be a colossal mistake.  And what bothers me most about the situation is that there are people like you, spewing venomous hatred that a lot of blacks refuse to condemn.  For that reason, I don't condemn the real white racists.  And they don't like me!
> 
> I'm going to say something to you because I'm fed up with *your* racism.  It is something I am not ashamed to say will make me hate you as an individual and pray that God will help me to forgive you after today, but I guess we cannot avoid this because I've always felt if I had to make this point, it would amount to groveling at the feet of black supremacists.  But, before I write this next paragraph, know this: I don't need your validation or anyone elses.  What I'm about to say is just to prove that you are a liar, racist and in this discussion only to demean people while talking out your ass.
> 
> You said about me, "_You are a racist. We all know it."   _Do_ "we"?   _Again, my response is not intended to grovel at your feet like the person who says, I'm not a racist.  My best friend, relative, etc. is black.  This is being done to prove to every person here that you don't know what the Hell you're talking about; that you are wrong; and that if you don't issue an apology, it will be obvious who the real racist is.
> 
> My sister married a Lebanese and my uncle married a very dark Mexican lady.  My sister and aunt have since passed, but my uncle will tell you that all of my family members felt more comfortable in my house than any of our other relatives.  And one of my aunts is a Democrat!
> 
> When I first got into being a foster parent, it came about when an old lady came to me with a small boy whose mother was Honduran and his father Mexican.  The parents, here without papers, left and abandoned their baby.  He was with me through the most important years of his life.  I tried to adopt him, but the mother finally got her excrement together and got custody of him back. His pictures are still all over my house.
> 
> As a foster parent, I've had to care for children of every race imaginable.  Many times children need / want things above and beyond what .DFACS was willing to cover.  I have no problem going into my own pocket and buying things just for a smile - just to see their eyes light up.  Years ago a very young teen was here without papers, working a job and trying to eke out a living.  When an amnesty period came around, I did the paperwork and  helped him get his papers.  My charge was merely telling him I expected him to become a good citizen.  Today, he tells people I am his father.  And, when I need things like my car fixed or something done around the house, he shows up without any hesitation.
> 
> Here was a guy that at 14, leaves his country.  His father was killed when this boy was an infant.  He had no education, didn't speak English, had no family support system, no papers, nothing.  Yet he starts out in construction, working double shifts and ultimately going back to school.  I went to his graduation, not realizing what he thought about me.  He was telling people I was his dad.  Today he owns his own garage.  He thinks my small gestures put him where he is - and while I am grateful for that, he did it on his own.
> 
> On and on I could go with stories like this - or you can read about my many run ins with neo-Nazis on this board.  But, IM2, you come here bitching every day about white racists.  You pretend you can sniff them out.  Meanwhile I know there are people who face the wrath of both black and white people that are able to come to this country and make something of themselves.  If you put forth the effort, you can be as equal to - and sometimes greater than the average white person in this country.  I'm not groveling at the feet of anyone here to "_prove_" I'm not a white racist.   My point here is to show that IM2 is the racist and that he holds no special ability to be able to judge others.
> 
> If God thinks I'm a white racist, he will get to judge me.  I don't care what everybody else thinks about it.  God will judge me.  And when I die, if God asks me if I treated others as I wanted to be treated, I will say yes sir.  If he asks for an accounting of my life, I'm hoping that what I did will please Him (though I am a sinner.)  If he asks if I loved my neighbor, I'm hoping I'll be past this thread by then.  I'll have to work really hard to forgive you IM2.  But, if others see the venomous hatred you've spewed, the divisiveness you create, the code of intolerance you live by, and the lies you hide behind AND if they rebuke you and force you to reevaluate your message, I might be able to forgive you and answer God another way.  And maybe tomorrow this post won't bother me as much as it does today.  Hate, revenge, malice, dishonesty - these are not a way of life that will bring you peace or contentment.
Click to expand...


No, you are  a  racist for what you have posted. You see humone I know I'm on the right side. I know you are not. You see, God isn't going to be asking you for yes or no answers. God is going to ask you why you believed that other human beings did not have the right be citizens in a nation you lived in. You will then understand as God explains to you how that is not loving your neighbors as you would yourself. What you will work hard to do is of no consequence to me, because I don't need your forgiveness for things I did not do.

You are a racist, and now you want to lie about me because I stand up to your evil. I'm not re evaluating my message because you have decided to make assumptions.  Not all whites are racists, I've said that, but I do not have to continue making disclaimers because a punk ass bitch like you got his feelings hurt.

Blacks are not more racist than whites. You can't name one law or policy made by blacks that has ever denied a white person anything in this country. You cannot describe any system by blacks that allowed for the things Essen mentioned to be done to whites by blacks BY LAW. All you can do is whine like the bitch made pussy you are and call us racists because we don't believe whites face the same, or worse racism from backs as we have had to endure from whites. American History shows we are right. American history shows you are not. And certainly a poll of 1500 people out of 300 million or more doesn't support that claim either.

I'm at peace  and very content. You are the one with problems.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If IM2 were my blood brother, he would still be a ......
> 
> 
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well prove me to be a liar.
> 
> As opposed to playing "64 questions", snd "name that tune", say what you meant by:
> 
> 
> "If IM2 wss my blood brother, he would still be  a ......"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
Click to expand...


You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot respond intelligently, this discussion between you and I is over.
> 
> 
> 
> What's intelligent to the wolf is not gonna be intelligent to the sheep.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't make a flying fuck what color an employer is; it don't matter what religion they are... you know the standard line...  If an employer don't want to hire you, they should not feel compelled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that employers should discriminate based on race and be pro white ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last employer, familiar with my work was black and his wife Mexican.  His perception of me is that I must be a Mexican.  He hired me based upon a stereotype.  Of the 52 employees in that company, I counted seven whites (including me.)  This is in a town with over 80 percent of the residents being white.  The company has been there for years and the whites don't give a rat's ass about the racial makeup of that company.Okay, you want to call me a liar again.  WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want to deny that the early Egyptians were not black?  I'll give you that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The early Egyptians were black
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you'll regret it if you conjure up enough common sense to stay in this discussion.  Now for the second part of what you quoted... and the answer is:
> 
> "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_."
> 
> Buying Property in Egypt
> 
> 
> "_Law 230/*1996* further states that a foreigner may not own more than two real estate units in Egypt for residency purposes (for himself and his immediate family), each of which may not exceed 4,000 square meters. However, the Prime Minister may at his own discretion exempt non-Egyptians from the above two requirement._"
> 
> https://www.bakermckenzie.com/en/in...lications/2016/03/bk_egypt_dbi_2016.pdf?la=en
> 
> So, prior to 1996 foreigners could not buy any kind of land in Egypt, and even today they are very limited.  I think an I'm sorry is order, but do you have it in you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you point to where I said "_A foreigner *cannot* own agricultural lands or, similarly, lands that can be reclaimed for agricultural purposes all over Egypt_." ?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, you try to make the same point a lot of people do when they screw someone over and then become recipients of their own medicine.  In any event, it was the whites that put an end to slavery as you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery has never ended. Slavery was just the first stage of white supremacy. Racism is slavery.
> 
> The central impact of the African Transatlantic Slave trade you brush aside is the legacy. And it’s that legacy that connects us and everyone else posting in this forum today and will continue until the day it’s resolved or addressed.
> 
> _You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust_
> 
> The outcome of that operation is the crucial factor which in terms of scale and magnitude has gone unsurpassed and has had a profound effect on millions worldwide. Not just because of slavery, that was just the starting point. But because white supremacy would not allow themselves to see blacks as humans and it carried on long after the slave trade was abolished.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still exists; you support it every day and if you claim you don't then you are a liar.  All of us buy goods made in foreign countries that use slave labor.  Sometimes we buy stuff from the good old USA, knowing (or having reason to believe) it was produced by slave labor. Where is your outrage then?  Oh Hell no.  You aren't boycotting Walmart.  If the price is right, you're all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people.  Your people.
> 
> Take for example the computer or I-phone your on now. How do you think that works ? All I-Phones or Laptop need a mineral called conglese coltan other wise it won't work
> 
> Now who do you think own's coltan deposits in the Congo ? Who is forcing kids as young as seven to work in back breaking and dangerous condition ? The white supremacist like you. The likes Vodaphone, Apple and Microsoft
> 
> That's how white supremacy runs. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet any money I can put a white face on it.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep coming here and doing the pity me line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. That assumes a favourable view of whites and a paternalistic view of blacks that you seem to share but I do not. As I have made plain elsewhere whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks and history shows that.
> 
> Second this USMB. Let's be clear. I have been on here a year and in that time. It's only me and IM2 and MarcATL JQPublic1 and katsteve2012 that have opinions that go against the grain. They are the only ones that I've have seen post stuff that challenges racism-white supremacy. Meanwhile USMB has 43 thousand members who all go a long with the dominant narrative
> 
> As I said - That my posts are such an affront to you speaks VOLUMES about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
> 
> Not to mention that white supremacists claim to be victims of all kinds of things: taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, secular humanism,  “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> White supremacists love victimhood
> 
> So long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.
Click to expand...


*PREACH!!*


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
Click to expand...



The smear directed at whites is clear. 


Your lie is dismissed.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
Click to expand...


I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.


----------



## IM2

*So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not extend the black right to vote for 25 years. They extended special protections for blacks, for 25 years.
> 
> There are no laws in place giving similar special protection to whites.
> 
> Thus, your question is idiotic.
> 
> 
> A better question is, in 2018, do we really still need special protections for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/UOTE]
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it, and explained why your question was stupid. It is not the first time I answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this point we get cowardice from these racists. They want to pretend he 15th amendment as plowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said that. Yet you are calling whites racist based on a made up lie of yours.
> 
> 
> That's a fine example of why we call you a racist. Because you call whites racist based on less than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thy don't want to talk abut poll taxes, tests and things of that nature. Bloody Sunday is just a song by U2, those people did not get beat up for trying to register to vote. After all, there was the 15th amendment so this just couldn't have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you don't see that by asking the question the way you did, that YOU were the one that took all that OFF the table?
> 
> If you had been honest about what the 65 act did, then that would have been the issues discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk ass lying bastards. Try another method.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are the punk ass liar, as I have explained. Repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, by lying about what the act does, you take poll taxes and the like, off the table.
> 
> 
> How could I reply to that, with anything about poll taxes and the like?
Click to expand...


Nothing is taken off he table, this is the excuse you use to not answer the question. You can't answer the question.

But we all know what the answer is.[/QUOTE]


Well you screwed that post up.



You asked about the black right to vote, 


and then bitched when we addressed that, what you said, ie the stupid zinger you made, instead of the what the act was actually about.



YOu have to choose between your stupid zinger, or what the act was actually about.

Right now, all you are doing it being a fool.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smear directed at whites is clear.
> 
> 
> Your lie is dismissed.
Click to expand...

The "smear" is all in the imaginations of small minded people, who claim to "have no guilt", but in reality act guilty as hell.



YOU, and your pathetic persecution complex are dismissed.
ROFLMAO.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at these racists in here lying about how much they don't think about race. There are over 4,000 threads in this section primarily by whits about race where they think about bring white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you participate on most of those threads because you are... I don't even have to say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not participated in most of the threads. Again arguing against the racism of whites is not racism. Saying there are whites who are racists is not saying all whites are racist so that's not racism. Debunking/strongly rebuking what racists such as you and others in here say is not racism. Saying whites do not experience racism is not racism. Calling you out on your racism is not calling all whites racist.. You are a racist. We all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless the white person agrees with you on every aspect of race, they are a racist.  You are delusional and everybody knows that.  Making false claims makes you a pathological liar and most of us know that.
> 
> Saying whites do not experience racism is pure idiocy.  Therefore, you piss a lot of people off and keep them on these threads.  You are my poster boy when people ask me why I don't think blacks should become citizens.  If they all think like you, then it would be a colossal mistake.  And what bothers me most about the situation is that there are people like you, spewing venomous hatred that a lot of blacks refuse to condemn.  For that reason, I don't condemn the real white racists.  And they don't like me!
> 
> I'm going to say something to you because I'm fed up with *your* racism.  It is something I am not ashamed to say will make me hate you as an individual and pray that God will help me to forgive you after today, but I guess we cannot avoid this because I've always felt if I had to make this point, it would amount to groveling at the feet of black supremacists.  But, before I write this next paragraph, know this: I don't need your validation or anyone elses.  What I'm about to say is just to prove that you are a liar, racist and in this discussion only to demean people while talking out your ass.
> 
> You said about me, "_You are a racist. We all know it."   _Do_ "we"?   _Again, my response is not intended to grovel at your feet like the person who says, I'm not a racist.  My best friend, relative, etc. is black.  This is being done to prove to every person here that you don't know what the Hell you're talking about; that you are wrong; and that if you don't issue an apology, it will be obvious who the real racist is.
> 
> My sister married a Lebanese and my uncle married a very dark Mexican lady.  My sister and aunt have since passed, but my uncle will tell you that all of my family members felt more comfortable in my house than any of our other relatives.  And one of my aunts is a Democrat!
> 
> When I first got into being a foster parent, it came about when an old lady came to me with a small boy whose mother was Honduran and his father Mexican.  The parents, here without papers, left and abandoned their baby.  He was with me through the most important years of his life.  I tried to adopt him, but the mother finally got her excrement together and got custody of him back. His pictures are still all over my house.
> 
> As a foster parent, I've had to care for children of every race imaginable.  Many times children need / want things above and beyond what .DFACS was willing to cover.  I have no problem going into my own pocket and buying things just for a smile - just to see their eyes light up.  Years ago a very young teen was here without papers, working a job and trying to eke out a living.  When an amnesty period came around, I did the paperwork and  helped him get his papers.  My charge was merely telling him I expected him to become a good citizen.  Today, he tells people I am his father.  And, when I need things like my car fixed or something done around the house, he shows up without any hesitation.
> 
> Here was a guy that at 14, leaves his country.  His father was killed when this boy was an infant.  He had no education, didn't speak English, had no family support system, no papers, nothing.  Yet he starts out in construction, working double shifts and ultimately going back to school.  I went to his graduation, not realizing what he thought about me.  He was telling people I was his dad.  Today he owns his own garage.  He thinks my small gestures put him where he is - and while I am grateful for that, he did it on his own.
> 
> On and on I could go with stories like this - or you can read about my many run ins with neo-Nazis on this board.  But, IM2, you come here bitching every day about white racists.  You pretend you can sniff them out.  Meanwhile I know there are people who face the wrath of both black and white people that are able to come to this country and make something of themselves.  If you put forth the effort, you can be as equal to - and sometimes greater than the average white person in this country.  I'm not groveling at the feet of anyone here to "_prove_" I'm not a white racist.   My point here is to show that IM2 is the racist and that he holds no special ability to be able to judge others.
> 
> If God thinks I'm a white racist, he will get to judge me.  I don't care what everybody else thinks about it.  God will judge me.  And when I die, if God asks me if I treated others as I wanted to be treated, I will say yes sir.  If he asks for an accounting of my life, I'm hoping that what I did will please Him (though I am a sinner.)  If he asks if I loved my neighbor, I'm hoping I'll be past this thread by then.  I'll have to work really hard to forgive you IM2.  But, if others see the venomous hatred you've spewed, the divisiveness you create, the code of intolerance you live by, and the lies you hide behind AND if they rebuke you and force you to reevaluate your message, I might be able to forgive you and answer God another way.  And maybe tomorrow this post won't bother me as much as it does today.  Hate, revenge, malice, dishonesty - these are not a way of life that will bring you peace or contentment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are  a  racist for what you have posted. You see humone I know I'm on the right side. I know you are not. You see, God isn't going to be asking you for yes or no answers. God is going to ask you why you believed that other human beings did not have the right be citizens in a nation you lived in. You will then understand as God explains to you how that is not loving your neighbors as you would yourself. What you will work hard to do is of no consequence to me, because I don't need your forgiveness for things I did not do.
> 
> You are a racist, and now you want to lie about me because I stand up to your evil. I'm not re evaluating my message because you have decided to make assumptions.  Not all whites are racists, I've said that, but I do not have to continue making disclaimers because a punk ass bitch like you got his feelings hurt.
> 
> Blacks are not more racist than whites. You can't name one law or policy made by blacks that has ever denied a white person anything in this country. You cannot describe any system by blacks that allowed for the things Essen mentioned to be done to whites by blacks BY LAW. All you can do is whine like the bitch made pussy you are and call us racists because we don't believe whites face the same, or worse racism from backs as we have had to endure from whites. American History shows we are right. American history shows you are not. And certainly a poll of 1500 people out of 300 million or more doesn't support that claim either.
> 
> I'm at peace  and very content. You are the one with problems.
Click to expand...


Oh mighty master, I forgot.  *YOU* have all the answers.  *YOU* must be *God* to  know what questions he is going to ask me.

Well, here is a little reality that you aren't going to like.  America was in the process of becoming the greatest nation in the annals of history before, during and after our laws called for a separation of the races.

I suppose God - or you must have been drunk as a skunk to bless a nation that was that unfair.  *WHAT* were you thinking?

You are really screwed up.  You can love your neighbor without letting them crash in your living room every night.  Your dishonesty is duly noted.  You love those goal posts that are America did this and America did that.

Well, it was your great great grandpappy that got sold into slavery by a dude with skin blacker than yours.  Now that black dude back in Africa got rich and happy - your ancestors didn't become a gourmet meal for cannibals.  He still owns your country and is still laughing his ass off at you.

Then again, the guy you're doing high fives with on this thread may be a descendant of that black dude that captured your great great grandpappy, but you aren't mad at him.  Your race is your religion.

As the *FACTS* show, you had it far better here than most whites during slavery.  Check this out:

Time on the Cross - Wikipedia

Here are a couple of excerpts:

"_The authors evaluated oral interviews conducted by the Federal Writers' Project of the Works Progress Administration, United States Census information, and other statistical data to assert that many slaves were encouraged to marry and maintain households, they were given garden plots, the dehumanizing practice of "slave breeding" was virtually non-existent, the quality of their daily diets and medical care were comparable to the white population, and many trusted slaves were given great responsibility in managing plantations. This was in contrast to other accounts of the dehumanizing effects of slavery.
_
Fogel and Engerman asserted that slavery had a reciprocal economic benefit for slave owners and slaves. They wrote, "slave owners expropriated far less than generally presumed, and over the course of a lifetime a slave field hand received approximately ninety percent of the income produced."(p. 5-6) They were estimating the value of housing, clothing, food and other benefits received by the slaves and argued that they lived as well in material terms as did free urban laborers; life was difficult for both classes.[3]


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A what? I see six dots, what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well prove me to be a liar.
> 
> As opposed to playing "64 questions", snd "name that tune", say what you meant by:
> 
> 
> "If IM2 wss my blood brother, he would still be  a ......"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.
Click to expand...


Did I ever tell you that you are absolutely delusional?  You don't even believe the horsepuckey you peddle.  You keep repeating it hoping you can convince yourself.  It's not working, obviously.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire*
> 1965 Voting Rights Provisions to Expire
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> Or is this another one you guys are to cowardly to answer so you'll call me a racist instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
Click to expand...


In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:

"... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?



They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.


----------



## katsteve2012

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
Click to expand...


That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?


----------



## katsteve2012

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
Click to expand...


That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?

Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
Click to expand...


So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:

*So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

katsteve2012 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not. 

If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?


----------



## beagle9

Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.

Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!

Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.

The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.

Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.

People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.

Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.

The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.

Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.

How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.

Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.

If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.

This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.

Come on people, it ain't rocket science.

Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.

Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.

Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 dots are symbolic of a word that begins with "n" and ends with "r".
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well prove me to be a liar.
> 
> As opposed to playing "64 questions", snd "name that tune", say what you meant by:
> 
> 
> "If IM2 wss my blood brother, he would still be  a ......"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you that you are absolutely delusional?  You don't even believe the horsepuckey you peddle.  You keep repeating it hoping you can convince yourself.  It's not working, obviously.
Click to expand...


I don't have to convince myself of the truth. Now either produce some quotes from me that are racist, or shut the hell up. I am the one who started a thread about gaslighting and that's all you are doing.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for  you stupid fucker?
Click to expand...


Let it be known that you were the first to insult. I have been nothing but civil and respectful in all our interactions. This was totally unnecessary. 



> Without those we do not fucking vote!



Incorrect. If they had allowed the provisions to expire, blacks would still have the right to vote. The provisions were only added protections to ensure that their right to vote would not be impeded or hindered in any way. Obviously they added an expiration date because they felt that, in time, they would no longer be needed.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

katsteve2012 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?
> 
> Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?
Click to expand...


I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
Click to expand...


Those provisions are why we can vote.  So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for  you stupid fucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it be known that you were the first to insult. I have been nothing but civil and respectful in all our interactions. This was totally unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without those we do not fucking vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. If they had allowed the provisions to expire, blacks would still have the right to vote. The provisions were only added protections to ensure that their right to vote would not be impeded or hindered in any way. Obviously they added an expiration date because they felt that, in time, they would no longer be needed.
Click to expand...


I know you'd like to believe that but blacks had the right to vote. But blacks weren't able to therefore the right really did not exist.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?
> 
> Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.
Click to expand...


That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.
> 
> Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!
> 
> Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.
> 
> The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.
> 
> Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.
> 
> People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.
> 
> Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.
> 
> The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.
> 
> Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.
> 
> How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.
> 
> Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.
> 
> If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.
> 
> **This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.*
> 
> Come on people, it ain't rocket science.
> 
> Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.
> 
> Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.
> 
> Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.



*When was this?

Whites have sacrificed nothing. FACT!!


----------



## katsteve2012

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
Click to expand...


I understand the difference between the provisions and the right to vote. The provisions were apparently necessary to protect the process that is necessary to be able to vote for minorities.

  I think what is in question here is why can't the process that affects the vote be the same for all....with NO provisions? That would be honest equality.


----------



## IM2

A Dream Undone
Inside the 50-year campaign to roll back the Voting Rights Act.
By JIM RUTENBERG  JULY 29, 2015   

What changed this state of affairs was the passage, 50 years ago this month, of the Voting Rights Act. Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.” It eliminated literacy tests and other Jim Crow tactics, and — in a key provision called Section 5 — required North Carolina and six other states with histories of black disenfranchisement to submit any future change in statewide voting law, no matter how small, for approval by federal authorities in Washington. No longer would the states be able to invent clever new ways to suppress the vote. Johnson called the legislation “one of the most monumental laws in the entire history of American freedom,” and not without justification. By 1968, just three years after the Voting Rights Act became law, black registration had increased substantially across the South, to 62 percent. Frye himself became a beneficiary of the act that same year when, after a close election, he became the first black state representative to serve in the North Carolina General Assembly since Reconstruction. 

In the decades that followed, Frye and hundreds of other new black legislators built on the promise of the Voting Rights Act, not just easing access to the ballot but finding ways to actively encourage voting, with new state laws allowing people to register at the Department of Motor Vehicles and public-assistance offices; to register and vote on the same day; to have ballots count even when filed in the wrong precinct; to vote by mail; and, perhaps most significant, to vote weeks before Election Day. All of those advances were protected by the Voting Rights Act, and they helped black registration increase steadily. In 2008, for the first time, black turnout was nearly equal to white turnout, and Barack Obama was elected the nation’s first black president.

Since then, however, the legal trend has abruptly reversed. In 2010, Republicans flipped control of 11 state legislatures and, raising the specter of voter fraud, began undoing much of the work of Frye and subsequent generations of state legislators. They rolled back early voting, eliminated same-day registration, disqualified ballots filed outside home precincts and created new demands for photo ID at polling places. In 2013, the Supreme Court, in the case of Shelby County v. Holder, directly countermanded the Section 5 authority of the Justice Department to dispute any of these changes in the states Section 5 covered. Chief Justice John Roberts Jr., writing for the majority, declared that the Voting Rights Act had done its job, and it was time to move on. Republican state legislators proceeded with a new round of even more restrictive voting laws.

All of these seemingly sudden changes were a result of a little-known part of the American civil rights story. It involves a largely Republican countermovement of ideologues and partisan operatives who, from the moment the Voting Rights Act became law, methodically set out to undercut or dismantle its most important requirements. The story of that decades-long battle over the iconic law’s tenets and effects has rarely been told, but in July many of its veteran warriors met in a North Carolina courthouse to argue the legality of a new state voting law that the Brennan Center for Justice at the New York University Law School has called one of the “most restrictive since the Jim Crow era.” The decision, which is expected later this year, could determine whether the civil rights movement’s signature achievement is still justified 50 years after its signing, or if the movement itself is finished.

A Dream Undone


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
Click to expand...


Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states. 



> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.



If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?
> 
> Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
Click to expand...


What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?
> 
> Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?
Click to expand...


*And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
*
Read the linked article.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
Click to expand...


Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”

*


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.
> 
> Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!
> 
> Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.
> 
> The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.
> 
> Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.
> 
> People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.
> 
> Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.
> 
> The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.
> 
> Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.
> 
> How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.
> 
> Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.
> 
> If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.
> 
> **This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.*
> 
> Come on people, it ain't rocket science.
> 
> Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.
> 
> Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.
> 
> Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When was this?
> 
> Whites have sacrificed nothing. FACT!!
Click to expand...

Do you realize that this statement makes you a stone cold racist, and therefore negates all your bullcrap talking points throughout this thread ?  Whites sacrificed nothing, are you kidding me ? Pathetic !


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
Click to expand...

Not only color, but gender as in female as well. All corrected.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.
> 
> Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!
> 
> Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.
> 
> The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.
> 
> Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.
> 
> People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.
> 
> Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.
> 
> The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.
> 
> Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.
> 
> How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.
> 
> Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.
> 
> If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.
> 
> **This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.*
> 
> Come on people, it ain't rocket science.
> 
> Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.
> 
> Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.
> 
> Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When was this?
> 
> Whites have sacrificed nothing. FACT!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that this statement makes you a stone cold racist, and therefore negates all your bullcrap talking points throughout this thread ?  Whites sacrificed nothing, are you kidding me ? Pathetic !
Click to expand...


No this does not make me a stone cold racist.  What exactly have whites sacrificed so that people of color could get the same rights whites gave themselves?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.
> 
> Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!
> 
> Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.
> 
> The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.
> 
> Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.
> 
> People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.
> 
> Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.
> 
> The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.
> 
> Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.
> 
> How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.
> 
> Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.
> 
> If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.
> 
> **This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.*
> 
> Come on people, it ain't rocket science.
> 
> Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.
> 
> Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.
> 
> Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When was this?
> 
> Whites have sacrificed nothing. FACT!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that this statement makes you a stone cold racist, and therefore negates all your bullcrap talking points throughout this thread ?  Whites sacrificed nothing, are you kidding me ? Pathetic !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this does not make me a stone cold racist.  What exactly have whites sacrificed so that people of color could get the same rights whites gave themselves?
Click to expand...

Quit making a fool of yourself, please.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only color, but gender as in female as well. All corrected.
Click to expand...


White women were granted the right to vote in 1920.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.
> 
> Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!
> 
> Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.
> 
> The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.
> 
> Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.
> 
> People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.
> 
> Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.
> 
> The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.
> 
> Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.
> 
> How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.
> 
> Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.
> 
> If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.
> 
> **This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.*
> 
> Come on people, it ain't rocket science.
> 
> Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.
> 
> Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.
> 
> Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When was this?
> 
> Whites have sacrificed nothing. FACT!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that this statement makes you a stone cold racist, and therefore negates all your bullcrap talking points throughout this thread ?  Whites sacrificed nothing, are you kidding me ? Pathetic !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this does not make me a stone cold racist.  What exactly have whites sacrificed so that people of color could get the same rights whites gave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit making a fool of yourself, please.
Click to expand...


Answer the damn question. If I am making a fool out of myself you should be able to present evidence of what whites have sacrificed.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?
> 
> Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> *
> Read the linked article.
Click to expand...


There's no article linked here.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
Click to expand...


Johnson was talking about the Voting Rights Act itself, not the provisions.


----------



## IM2

OK so we have read all the posts avoiding the central issue. This thread is named Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes. So we shall continue playing your game and ask when has there ever been a amendment to the constitution with provisions protecting the rights of whites to vote.

.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, why do any "protective provisions" need to be on the table?
> 
> Why can't all Americans vote under the same guidelines without protective provisions even being necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> *
> Read the linked article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no article linked here.
Click to expand...


Try looking at post 1924


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson was talking about the Voting Rights Act itself, not the provisions.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

*When has there ever been a amendment to the constitution with provisions protecting the rights of whites to vote?*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson was talking about the Voting Rights Act itself, not the provisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> *When has there ever been a amendment to the constitution with provisions protecting the rights of whites to vote?*
Click to expand...


There never has been and any idiot knows this. The point is, the provisions do not provide that right, they only protect it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask the same question. I don't think they're necessary any longer myself. I was merely pointing out that IM2 seems to think that without the provisions being renewed, blacks lose the right to vote and that is simply not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> *
> Read the linked article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no article linked here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at post 1924
Click to expand...


Okay, I've read it and I still don't see anything that would restrict a black person's voting rights. The I.D. issue seems to be the biggest one but I honestly do not understand why this should be a problem for blacks.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those provisions are why we can vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the question I asked was valid. The 15th amendment was not followed so stop pretending that it gave us the right to vote. Until those provisions were made we did not have the right to vote. Since you guys want to talk shit. then you whites here tell me when a second amendment in the constitution was added to insure that the rights of whites to vote were enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson was talking about the Voting Rights Act itself, not the provisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> *When has there ever been a amendment to the constitution with provisions protecting the rights of whites to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There never has been and any idiot knows this. The point is, the provisions do not provide that right, they only protect it.
Click to expand...


Actually if you can't vote without those provisions they do provide the right. But that's not the point. The fact there were 2 constitutional amendments that gave blacks rights to vote when whites didn't have any shows the claim made in the OP is not true. Blacks had neither denied whites the vote nor did they circumvent the law to deny the vote to the extent a second amendment had to be added to the constitution.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. I know whites such as you want everyone to believe in the pretense you do, but as we see with the SCOTUS decision, when provisions of the voting rights act are taken away, suddenly legislation pop up that makes it harder for blacks to vote. And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> *
> Read the linked article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no article linked here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at post 1924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I've read it and I still don't see anything that would restrict a black person's voting rights. The I.D. issue seems to be the biggest one but I honestly do not understand why this should be a problem for blacks.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know. You wouldn't see it unless it specifically said blacks can't vote anymore and even then you'd try claiming blacks made that up.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a reach.  Liar.  Everybody else that knows what IM2 is has stated it.  That is why I said read the thread.  You can only repeat something so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well prove me to be a liar.
> 
> As opposed to playing "64 questions", snd "name that tune", say what you meant by:
> 
> 
> "If IM2 wss my blood brother, he would still be  a ......"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you that you are absolutely delusional?  You don't even believe the horsepuckey you peddle.  You keep repeating it hoping you can convince yourself.  It's not working, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to convince myself of the truth. Now either produce some quotes from me that are racist, or shut the hell up. I am the one who started a thread about gaslighting and that's all you are doing.
Click to expand...


I would tell you to STFU, but the more you talk, the more receptive I'm becoming to the arguments of the right.  They will thank you for it.

Anyone that reads this thread sees your racist quotes - especially the false assertion that whites have never experienced racism.  

You do not get excused just because most of it happens in foreign countries.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well prove me to be a liar.
> 
> As opposed to playing "64 questions", snd "name that tune", say what you meant by:
> 
> 
> "If IM2 wss my blood brother, he would still be  a ......"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you that you are absolutely delusional?  You don't even believe the horsepuckey you peddle.  You keep repeating it hoping you can convince yourself.  It's not working, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to convince myself of the truth. Now either produce some quotes from me that are racist, or shut the hell up. I am the one who started a thread about gaslighting and that's all you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tell you to STFU, but the more you talk, the more receptive I'm becoming to the arguments of the right.  They will thank you for it.
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread sees your racist quotes - especially the false assertion that whites have never experienced racism.
> 
> You do not get excused just because most of it happens in foreign countries.
Click to expand...


You were already on the right. You have been asked to post examples. You aren't doing so. Because you can't. Whites have not experienced racism. Thy have experienced bias and some of that is because of what whites have done continually over the course of the past 400 years..


----------



## Humorme

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​




This thread has become bogged down into a few black extremists making the same bogus claims over and over and over again.  Even when refuted by verifiable facts from mainstream sources, they disagree with it.  You were spot on with this:

"_Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't._"

I never intended to invest as much time in this thread as I did AND I hoped that there would be blacks that would step forward and refute the hate filled message by the self proclaimed god known as IM2.

Obviously other black people see this man as their savior and when I summed up his over-all position, he was more hate filled than any Ku Kluxer that has lived during my lifetime.  People that feel the way the black extremists feel pose a danger to the security of our country.  Equal opportunities and acceptance by the rest of society appear to be the only thing that the followers of the wannabe god IM2 want.  

Having expressed my own commitment to the *unalienable* Rights of all men, all the while being harassed by IM2 and his disciples, in my mind, the question has been answered:  Blacks are certainly more racist than whites.  AND, if they think their strategy is working, then how come you suppose they have all but converted me from Libertarian to leaning conservative right?  IM2 has done to me what the entire right wing has not been able to do in over 15 years - and that was to change my mind from Libertarian to leaning right.  Obama was America's greatest gun salesman and IM2 is the greatest recruiter the white race ever had.  Read and think.  Would you break bread with that caliber of people?  Would you trust hatemongers like those if you were both in the same foxhole?


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become bogged down into a few black extremists making the same bogus claims over and over and over again.  Even when refuted by verifiable facts from mainstream sources, they disagree with it.  You were spot on with this:
> 
> "_Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't._"
> 
> I never intended to invest as much time in this thread as I did AND I hoped that there would be blacks that would step forward and refute the hate filled message by the self proclaimed god known as IM2.
> 
> Obviously other black people see this man as their savior and when I summed up his over-all position, he was more hate filled than any Ku Kluxer that has lived during my lifetime.  People that feel the way the black extremists feel pose a danger to the security of our country.  Equal opportunities and acceptance by the rest of society appear to be the only thing that the followers of the wannabe god IM2 want.
> 
> Having expressed my own commitment to the *unalienable* Rights of all men, all the while being harassed by IM2 and his disciples, in my mind, the question has been answered:  Blacks are certainly more racist than whites.  AND, if they think their strategy is working, then how come you suppose they have all but converted me from Libertarian to leaning conservative right?  IM2 has done to me what the entire right wing has not been able to do in over 15 years - and that was to change my mind from Libertarian to leaning right.  Obama was America's greatest gun salesman and IM2 is the greatest recruiter the white race ever had.  Read and think.  Would you break bread with that caliber of people?  Would you trust hatemongers like those if you were both in the same foxhole?
Click to expand...


You are the one who said blacks aren't citizens, the 14th amendment is unconstitutional and this country was established as a white Christian nation. That's what the KKK believes. You are a racist.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still going around and around and around here I see... LOL.
> 
> Listen, because of the provisions provided to the blacks over the years, and this in order to get them up to speed in everything that is available as American, we have had many whites over these years who had to sacrifice a huge amount in order to make it all happen for them. Fact !!!!
> 
> Blacks who are disrespectful of this today, in my opinion is a very deplorable thing. Whites who are disrespectful of this is also a deplorable thing.
> 
> The wealthy whites and wealthy blacks who were able to escape the forced melting pot back in the 60's, couldn't take their entire cultures along with them (i.e.when they both scattered like flies from the government demands to come together by forcing them too), so many who weren't wealthy were left behind to basically be subjected to conforming in the situation, yet sadly many were abused either by a black vengeful reverse racism if were the case against the whites who made vulnerable as individuals, and who wanted to retain their white culture or on the otherside be abused by white racism in the situation if were the case against those blacks who were also made vulnerable as independent thinkers or individuals that wanted to retain their African culture in the situation.  Both sides gave up alot, and should be respected for it.
> 
> Now on both sides you had those who were more than willing to work it out, but alot of abuse went on as well in the entire situation for both sides that were affected.
> 
> People made vulnerable on either side of the isle suffered in the situation, and to not understand this just leads to more racism that is then directed at either side, and this from either side at any given instance in it all.
> 
> Right now we have vulnerabilities on both sides that are still suffering abuse in the situations, and we have those taking advantage of those vulnerabilities from both sides... I'm not sure where it will all end up over time.
> 
> The wealthy on both sides were able to escape, but the subjects ended up carrying the heaviest load in it all.
> 
> Cultural rot is the biggest thing going today, where as people's cultures are being diluted, banned, changed, reconformed, outlawed, and even killed off.
> 
> How to respect each other does lay within the proper education, jobs, ethics, morals, respect for the law, and to have standards that most if not all can somehow agree upon.
> 
> Create a police force that truly is tuned into the communities in which they work, and break down the storm trooper look. Quit hiring bullies that we're bullies before they ever came to a police job in life.  These kinds of characters can be spotted a mile away by their stance, character, and actions in life. It's time to lose the storm trooper look, and be more friendly looking, and be more tuned to the character within the society in which one is dealing with on a daily basis.
> 
> If can't change that, then pick the leadership very carefully so they can change it.  We don't need storm troopers as cops on the street. Now with that said, we don't need a citizenship that tries to set up the cops when that citizenship decides to be corrupt in order to get it's way, and refuses to abide by the laws. This ain't good either.
> 
> **This country needs to go back in time to a time when race relations we're best, and they were getting better, then study it, revisit it, and go from there.*
> 
> Come on people, it ain't rocket science.
> 
> Birth rates are also a huge factor in it all, where as if the government is involved, then  we all are screwed. This has been proven over time. We need to get government out of the business of conforming this nation into what it wants instead of what the people want. To many highjackers taking control of government in which over time has been empowering the wrong people who want to reverse years and years of sacrifice and struggles in this country.
> 
> Don't see Trump as a divider, but more of a uniter of all Americans (as a footnote), but that's just my thoughts on that.
> 
> Now how we all somehow work together, and preserve our unique cultures should be the quest going foward in order to wrap it all up. It can be done, and it can be respected by all if done right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When was this?
> 
> Whites have sacrificed nothing. FACT!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that this statement makes you a stone cold racist, and therefore negates all your bullcrap talking points throughout this thread ?  Whites sacrificed nothing, are you kidding me ? Pathetic !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this does not make me a stone cold racist.  What exactly have whites sacrificed so that people of color could get the same rights whites gave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit making a fool of yourself, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the damn question. If I am making a fool out of myself you should be able to present evidence of what whites have sacrificed.
Click to expand...

Answer what question ?  Something you already know the answer too ?? No one is dumb enough to play your silly games baiter.

If you hate this place so bad, then get your ace on the next plane or boat to your mommy land, and see how well you fair crying over there. That's right, if they originally sold your ancestors into slavery, then first things first right ? We will be awaiting your good news upon your return if you return.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become bogged down into a few black extremists making the same bogus claims over and over and over again.  Even when refuted by verifiable facts from mainstream sources, they disagree with it.  You were spot on with this:
> 
> "_Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't._"
> 
> I never intended to invest as much time in this thread as I did AND I hoped that there would be blacks that would step forward and refute the hate filled message by the self proclaimed god known as IM2.
> 
> Obviously other black people see this man as their savior and when I summed up his over-all position, he was more hate filled than any Ku Kluxer that has lived during my lifetime.  People that feel the way the black extremists feel pose a danger to the security of our country.  Equal opportunities and acceptance by the rest of society appear to be the only thing that the followers of the wannabe god IM2 want.
> 
> Having expressed my own commitment to the *unalienable* Rights of all men, all the while being harassed by IM2 and his disciples, in my mind, the question has been answered:  Blacks are certainly more racist than whites.  AND, if they think their strategy is working, then how come you suppose they have all but converted me from Libertarian to leaning conservative right?  IM2 has done to me what the entire right wing has not been able to do in over 15 years - and that was to change my mind from Libertarian to leaning right.  Obama was America's greatest gun salesman and IM2 is the greatest recruiter the white race ever had.  Read and think.  Would you break bread with that caliber of people?  Would you trust hatemongers like those if you were both in the same foxhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who said blacks aren't citizens, the 14th amendment is unconstitutional and this country was established as a white Christian nation. That's what the KKK believes. You are a racist.
Click to expand...


Herp! Newflash, racist obtuse prick: Blacks are American citizens, too.

Now, I'm of the opinion that black people where I'm from are infinitely smarter and just better people all around than black people like your stupid ass. Prove me wrong you racist fucktard.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> OK so we have read all the posts avoiding the central issue. This thread is named Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes. So we shall continue playing your game and ask when has there ever been a amendment to the constitution with provisions protecting the rights of whites to vote.
> 
> .


What does that question have to do with who is more racist today, whites or blacks ?

Not sure if the question can actually be answered within the black or white being more or less racist issue, because there are to many on both sides that will never be totally honest on that one.

Getting along, working with one another, tolerating one another, forgiving one another, caring for one another, being friends with one another can sometimes change in a heart beat if the situation goes sour, and goes sour in a big way... This can be caused by a group or collective acting in unison together, and then causing the situation to go stupid by forcing or manipulating one or the other to take sides even if wrong for doing so.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> These guys are twisting and turning in every way they can try denying the obvious. They are racists. We know this, they know this. They don't understaff how thy don't fool; anyone. But no one has never met a person who admits to being a racist. I never have. Have you? Instead they do everything we see these guys do.


They talk in code, never directly to me, although they will talk about me in a situation where I can't avoid hearing what they're saying.  They couch their racism as humor or a joke or they will begin a statement with "I'm not politically correct" and then state the most inappropriate things imaginable.

Before I turned in last night I was reviewing an investigative file provided to me by a state agency.  It was 175 pages plus about an hour of an recorded investigative interview.  These case files are how I know the things I know and I can assure you that most people engaging in illicit behavior never in a million years imagine that the things that they have said and done will ever see the light of day.  Unfortunately the bias that exists in society and that we see on these boards also exists in our legal system and they behave and sound just like the people here.  I have an EEOC case file in which the investigator states "the company got rid of the subject because she complained to management" which is 100% unlawful retaliation for protected activity.  In addition to the EEOC investigator's report, the company was proven to have lied about the reason for the early termination of the contract (the plaintiff had copies of several job posting advertising for the exact job she just left), and when the plaintiff resubmitted her resume in order to return to the project, she was not allowed to do so.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are twisting and turning in every way they can try denying the obvious. They are racists. We know this, they know this. They don't understaff how thy don't fool; anyone. But no one has never met a person who admits to being a racist. I never have. Have you? Instead they do everything we see these guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> They talk in code, never directly to me, although they will talk about me in a situation where I can't avoid hearing what they're saying.  They couch their racism as humor or a joke or they will begin a statement with "I'm not politically correct" and then state the most inappropriate things imaginable.
> 
> Before I turned in last night I was reviewing an investigative file provided to me by a state agency.  It was 175 pages plus about an hour of an recorded investigative interview.  These case files are how I know the things I know and I can assure you that most people engaging in illicit behavior never in a million years imagine that the things that they have said and done will ever see the light of day.  Unfortunately the bias that exists in society and that we see on these boards also exists in our legal system and they behave and sound just like the people here.  I have an EEOC case file in which the investigator states "the company got rid of the subject because she complained to management" which is 100% unlawful retaliation for protected activity.  In addition to the EEOC investigator's report, the company was proven to have lied about the reason for the early termination of the contract (the plaintiff had copies of several job posting advertising for the exact job she just left), and when the plaintiff resubmitted her resume in order to return to the project, she was not allowed to do so.
Click to expand...

Blacks don't have code talk ??? I know, I know, blacks are still these innocent humble never hateful enslaved people that have absolutely no capacity to hate someone or to be a racist eh ?  You know we all rode on board the turnip truck a time or two I guess, but not everyone fell off and bumped their head.. lol


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you that you are absolutely delusional?  You don't even believe the horsepuckey you peddle.  You keep repeating it hoping you can convince yourself.  It's not working, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to convince myself of the truth. Now either produce some quotes from me that are racist, or shut the hell up. I am the one who started a thread about gaslighting and that's all you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tell you to STFU, but the more you talk, the more receptive I'm becoming to the arguments of the right.  They will thank you for it.
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread sees your racist quotes - especially the false assertion that whites have never experienced racism.
> 
> You do not get excused just because most of it happens in foreign countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were already on the right. You have been asked to post examples. You aren't doing so. Because you can't. Whites have not experienced racism. Thy have experienced bias and some of that is because of what whites have done continually over the course of the past 400 years..
Click to expand...


Dude, You are doing more to discredit yourself than all your enemies combined.  I'm posting examples and you don't have the honor, decency, or courage to admit to the* facts* and reality


IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become bogged down into a few black extremists making the same bogus claims over and over and over again.  Even when refuted by verifiable facts from mainstream sources, they disagree with it.  You were spot on with this:
> 
> "_Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't._"
> 
> I never intended to invest as much time in this thread as I did AND I hoped that there would be blacks that would step forward and refute the hate filled message by the self proclaimed god known as IM2.
> 
> Obviously other black people see this man as their savior and when I summed up his over-all position, he was more hate filled than any Ku Kluxer that has lived during my lifetime.  People that feel the way the black extremists feel pose a danger to the security of our country.  Equal opportunities and acceptance by the rest of society appear to be the only thing that the followers of the wannabe god IM2 want.
> 
> Having expressed my own commitment to the *unalienable* Rights of all men, all the while being harassed by IM2 and his disciples, in my mind, the question has been answered:  Blacks are certainly more racist than whites.  AND, if they think their strategy is working, then how come you suppose they have all but converted me from Libertarian to leaning conservative right?  IM2 has done to me what the entire right wing has not been able to do in over 15 years - and that was to change my mind from Libertarian to leaning right.  Obama was America's greatest gun salesman and IM2 is the greatest recruiter the white race ever had.  Read and think.  Would you break bread with that caliber of people?  Would you trust hatemongers like those if you were both in the same foxhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who said blacks aren't citizens, the 14th amendment is unconstitutional and this country was established as a white Christian nation. That's what the KKK believes. You are a racist.
Click to expand...


Prove to me by giving me the name of one black man who signed our founding documents that I'm wrong.

Believing in the truth is "_racist_?"  You didn't even read the documentation provided.  Does a judge named L.H. Perez sound like the name of a "_white_" supremacist?  I'm beginning to think you are a white guy who is making fun of blacks by creating a cartoonish character called IM2 whose positions are easily destroyed and he cannot do anything keep repeating lies after they've been disproven over and over and over again.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the words posters here use for IM2 are liar, racist, asshole, moron -  and several  more have been uttered many times in describing IM2.
> 
> And, if the same shit came out of my own brother's mouth, I would tell him he was all of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have problems posting quotes made by me that prove your accusations. Every else one here doesn't see shit. The majority posting here are white racists like you. Those who are not see things the way I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you that you are absolutely delusional?  You don't even believe the horsepuckey you peddle.  You keep repeating it hoping you can convince yourself.  It's not working, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to convince myself of the truth. Now either produce some quotes from me that are racist, or shut the hell up. I am the one who started a thread about gaslighting and that's all you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tell you to STFU, but the more you talk, the more receptive I'm becoming to the arguments of the right.  They will thank you for it.
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread sees your racist quotes - especially the false assertion that whites have never experienced racism.
> 
> You do not get excused just because most of it happens in foreign countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were already on the right. You have been asked to post examples. You aren't doing so. Because you can't. Whites have not experienced racism. Thy have experienced bias and some of that is because of what whites have done continually over the course of the past 400 years..
Click to expand...


I wrote a response to you that took up two separate responses.  You are ignorant and you knowingly *LIE*.  Do you have any idea how many posts the white supremacists have attacked me over by trying to teaching them that our forefathers put forth the proposition that all of us have unalienable Rights?  Do you have even ONE single clue how many times I've been called a race traitor, etc.?  

That sounds like a white racist - telling white people that all races have *unalienable* Rights.  *ANYBODY* that believes the trash you post is a complete idiot.  You don't even believe it yourself.  That's why you keep posting the same lie over and over - it drives white people away from accepting the black man into their culture.  It's a technique that Hitler once observed aka the Big Lie Technique.  

You're not very good at it, but we can all appreciate the valiant effort you're making to destroy the black man's credibility.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are twisting and turning in every way they can try denying the obvious. They are racists. We know this, they know this. They don't understaff how thy don't fool; anyone. But no one has never met a person who admits to being a racist. I never have. Have you? Instead they do everything we see these guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> They talk in code, never directly to me, although they will talk about me in a situation where I can't avoid hearing what they're saying.  They couch their racism as humor or a joke or they will begin a statement with "I'm not politically correct" and then state the most inappropriate things imaginable.
> 
> Before I turned in last night I was reviewing an investigative file provided to me by a state agency.  It was 175 pages plus about an hour of an recorded investigative interview.  These case files are how I know the things I know and I can assure you that most people engaging in illicit behavior never in a million years imagine that the things that they have said and done will ever see the light of day.  Unfortunately the bias that exists in society and that we see on these boards also exists in our legal system and they behave and sound just like the people here.  I have an EEOC case file in which the investigator states "the company got rid of the subject because she complained to management" which is 100% unlawful retaliation for protected activity.  In addition to the EEOC investigator's report, the company was proven to have lied about the reason for the early termination of the contract (the plaintiff had copies of several job posting advertising for the exact job she just left), and when the plaintiff resubmitted her resume in order to return to the project, she was not allowed to do so.
Click to expand...


That was an episode of Superstore.  You do realize that is a left wing comedy show, right?


----------



## Humorme

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are twisting and turning in every way they can try denying the obvious. They are racists. We know this, they know this. They don't understaff how thy don't fool; anyone. But no one has never met a person who admits to being a racist. I never have. Have you? Instead they do everything we see these guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> They talk in code, never directly to me, although they will talk about me in a situation where I can't avoid hearing what they're saying.  They couch their racism as humor or a joke or they will begin a statement with "I'm not politically correct" and then state the most inappropriate things imaginable.
> 
> Before I turned in last night I was reviewing an investigative file provided to me by a state agency.  It was 175 pages plus about an hour of an recorded investigative interview.  These case files are how I know the things I know and I can assure you that most people engaging in illicit behavior never in a million years imagine that the things that they have said and done will ever see the light of day.  Unfortunately the bias that exists in society and that we see on these boards also exists in our legal system and they behave and sound just like the people here.  I have an EEOC case file in which the investigator states "the company got rid of the subject because she complained to management" which is 100% unlawful retaliation for protected activity.  In addition to the EEOC investigator's report, the company was proven to have lied about the reason for the early termination of the contract (the plaintiff had copies of several job posting advertising for the exact job she just left), and when the plaintiff resubmitted her resume in order to return to the project, she was not allowed to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks don't have code talk ??? I know, I know, blacks are still these innocent humble never hateful enslaved people that have absolutely no capacity to hate someone or to be a racist eh ?  You know we all rode on board the turnip truck a time or two I guess, but not everyone fell off and bumped their head.. lol
Click to expand...


 Yeah in times past, the black people used code via singing songs.  Then they heard about how the mafia would discuss their bookie business dealings in the form of discussions about baseball.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> Yeah in times past, the black people used code via singing songs. Then they heard about how the mafia would discuss their bookie business dealings in the form of discussions about baseball.


You don't like my playlist?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

And you don't understand why you are viewed as a racist when you make comments like these?  What right do you have to speak to Paul that way?



Humorme said:


> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"
> 
> *RESPONSE:* My guess is, it is a combination of things. Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.
> 
> Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.
> 
> Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs. You have more worldly things to do.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.


If I understand you correctly you're stating that "on paper" black had the right to vote per the 15th Amendment but in practice the 15th might as well not even have existed, correct?

Sort of similar to the 13th granting citizenship to Americans of African descent but then the 14th still being needed because black people were still being discriminated against in violation of the 13th we can presume?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> People that feel the way the black extremists feel ***pose a danger to the security of our country***


Oh hell no....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Blacks don't have code talk ??? I know, I know, blacks are still these innocent humble never hateful enslaved people that have absolutely no capacity to hate someone or to be a racist eh ? You know we all rode on board the turnip truck a time or two I guess, but not everyone fell off and bumped their head.. lol


According to the investigative file it was not.  Best I could tell they were probably pissed off because they thought they were being laughed at.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't have code talk ??? I know, I know, blacks are still these innocent humble never hateful enslaved people that have absolutely no capacity to hate someone or to be a racist eh ? You know we all rode on board the turnip truck a time or two I guess, but not everyone fell off and bumped their head.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> According to the investigative file it was not.  Best I could tell they were probably pissed off because they thought they were being laughed at.
Click to expand...

Did you write your response in response to the above that I wrote ?? I ask you this because you just lost me with that response.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in times past, the black people used code via singing songs. Then they heard about how the mafia would discuss their bookie business dealings in the form of discussions about baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like my playlist?
Click to expand...


I support your Rights whether I like the playlist or not.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that feel the way the black extremists feel ***pose a danger to the security of our country***
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell no....
Click to expand...


Oh Hell yeah.  His Lordship has convinced me that if he were in control, every white would be hunted down like an animal and slaughtered.  Remember all I said in sarcasm?  All his Lordship could do was post LOL.  

When you have that level of intolerance and implied threats from his disciples, they pose as much of a threat as that group of gangs hiding behind legitimate white organizations while they conspire to wage war against those they don't like.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, incorrect. The provisions were put in place to prohibit specific actions that were used before to stifle the black vote such as requiring a reading test or proof of residency. Without these provisions, a state or local government could legally impose these requirements whereby the blacks' ability to vote would be hindered while at the same time claim that minorities technically still had the right to vote in their states.
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signed on Aug. 6, 1965, it was meant to correct “a clear and simple wrong,” *as Lyndon Johnson said. “Millions of Americans are denied the right to vote because of their color. This law will ensure them the right to vote.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson was talking about the Voting Rights Act itself, not the provisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> *When has there ever been a amendment to the constitution with provisions protecting the rights of whites to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There never has been and any idiot knows this. The point is, the provisions do not provide that right, they only protect it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you can't vote without those provisions they do provide the right.
Click to expand...


Incorrect. You _can_ vote without the provisions as long as no one tries to implement the measures outlined in them. Not all voting districts tried to restrict the black right to vote with literacy tests and whatnot so the provisions were pretty much irrelevant to them and the blacks simply voted as they had the right to do like anybody else. The provisions were put in place for those districts that were hostile to the idea of the black right to vote.

You have to look at it this way: Even when certain voting districts were implementing these measures, blacks still technically had the right to vote as the measures were applied to everyone, not just blacks. They just knew it would be more difficult for blacks to meet these standards. The provisions were a way to get around those legal loopholes that made it possible to implement measures that made it harder for them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And don't ask the standard dumb ass question like you don't know where it happens.
> *
> Read the linked article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no article linked here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at post 1924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I've read it and I still don't see anything that would restrict a black person's voting rights. The I.D. issue seems to be the biggest one but I honestly do not understand why this should be a problem for blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. You wouldn't see it unless it specifically said blacks can't vote anymore and even then you'd try claiming blacks made that up.
Click to expand...


You haven't answered the question: What legislation makes it harder for blacks to vote?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the question is whether or not the 15th was followed then you are correct, it was not always followed. But if the question is whether or not blacks had the right to vote, the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand you correctly you're stating that "on paper" black had the right to vote per the 15th Amendment but in practice the 15th might as well not even have existed, correct?
> 
> Sort of similar to the 13th granting citizenship to Americans of African descent but then the 14th still being needed because black people were still being discriminated against in violation of the 13th we can presume?
Click to expand...


Pretty much. I'm not saying blacks didn't have difficulties, obviously they did or the Voting Rights Act would not have been necessary. I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Code words

_The EEOC’s guide to race and color discrimination describes ***subtle forms of racism in the workplace***.  First of all, there are discriminatory hiring practices.  For example, the EEOC cites studies that show that Whites with a criminal record get three times as many callbacks as Blacks with the same criminal record, and even more callbacks than Blacks with no record.  *The EEOC states that temp agencies prefer White applicants 3 to 1 over Black*.  The EEOC cites studies showing that equally impressive resumes with common Black names are 50% less likely to get interviews. 


There is also discrimination on the jobsite.  A recent lawsuit that EEOC filed involved a supervisor who called an employee by a racial slur spelled backwards.  The EEOC takes incidents involving “*code words*” very seriously.  *The EEOC maintains that the law does not only recognize certain established racial slurs in a cut-and-dry and categorical fashion.  The EEOC considers all of the facts, context, and circumstances, such as who is stating the slurs, their tone of voice, and the employer’s intent in so doing*. 
_​


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what they did. But while you keep trying to discredit that, you refuse to answer this question:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
Click to expand...



No, they didn't. YOu are a liar.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
Click to expand...



Weak dodge.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weak dodge.
Click to expand...


It wasn't a "dodge", Beav. 
Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
Click to expand...



That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything. 

IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.


Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Maybe you should ask him what HE is really saying as opposed to assuming that anyone who reads and understands what he is saying is wrong.
Click to expand...



We've tried. He does not clarify. He mostly just repeats what he said, and attacks you for not admitting that he is right.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made no such comments.  If so you post one. Our right to vote was up for renewal in 2006. I understand you are dumb but of congress had decided to get rid of the provision that stopped poll taxes tests and other things, then our right to vote was very much in danger.
> ...
Click to expand...



Are you really so stupid, that you don't realize the difference between your rights, and special protections for your rights?


You keep saying the stupid shit, even after it is pointed out to you, and attacking us for not addressing the issue, that you DID NOT BRING UP, you fool.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
Click to expand...



NO, the problem is IM2 and you.


Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.


----------



## Humorme

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Code words
> 
> _The EEOC’s guide to race and color discrimination describes ***subtle forms of racism in the workplace***.  First of all, there are discriminatory hiring practices.  For example, the EEOC cites studies that show that Whites with a criminal record get three times as many callbacks as Blacks with the same criminal record, and even more callbacks than Blacks with no record.  *The EEOC states that temp agencies prefer White applicants 3 to 1 over Black*.  The EEOC cites studies showing that equally impressive resumes with common Black names are 50% less likely to get interviews.
> 
> 
> There is also discrimination on the jobsite.  A recent lawsuit that EEOC filed involved a supervisor who called an employee by a racial slur spelled backwards.  The EEOC takes incidents involving “*code words*” very seriously.  *The EEOC maintains that the law does not only recognize certain established racial slurs in a cut-and-dry and categorical fashion.  The EEOC considers all of the facts, context, and circumstances, such as who is stating the slurs, their tone of voice, and the employer’s intent in so doing*.
> _​



What is the EEOC comprised of?  What are their personal biases?

Most employers would not be so stupid as to tell the EEOC they prefer White applicants.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
Click to expand...


You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.

As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man, 

Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
Click to expand...



You repeatedly assume behavior from whites AS A GROUP, that pretends they are the same as they were in 1955.


That is you insulting every white in this country.


And since you insulted me, by falsely calling me a prime example of it, 


I feel comfortable pointing out the truth, ie that your behavior reveals you to be a race baiting piece of shit liar.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smear directed at whites is clear.
> 
> 
> Your lie is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "smear" is all in the imaginations of small minded people, who claim to "have no guilt", but in reality act guilty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU, and your pathetic persecution complex are dismissed.
> ROFLMAO.
Click to expand...





The smear is still completely clear, despite your stupid lies.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am acutely aware of what most whi post here are "attempting to imply" in most threads.
> 
> Every reason for the  provisions is crystal clear, and although they do not directly affect the core right of the vote, they are a component of the process of voting.
> 
> As for what he stated   being "utterly insulting to the white people of this country", that is an overly sensitive reaction.
> 
> It is likely that when this legislation was signed into law, the majority of those expressing such outrage at being insulted were not even here, so such hypersensitivity is absurd.
> 
> As far as "cucks" go, Im not certain what its relationship  to this thread is. Its a stupid expression.
> 
> Generally used by stupid people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smear directed at whites is clear.
> 
> 
> Your lie is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "smear" is all in the imaginations of small minded people, who claim to "have no guilt", but in reality act guilty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU, and your pathetic persecution complex are dismissed.
> ROFLMAO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smear is still completely clear, despite your stupid lies.
Click to expand...


I told NO lies. There was NO smear. If your feelings are hurt,  too bad. 

You have the option of putting me on ignore, and not seeing anything that I post. It's up to you.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
Click to expand...


You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.


And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weak dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a "dodge", Beav.
> Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.
Click to expand...


You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass? 

LOL!!


I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe insult is not the law being signed in 1965.
> 
> 
> THe insult is claiming that it is still needed today, as though the whites today are straining at the leash to bring back toll taxes and literacy tests.
> 
> 
> That white libs see you blacks insulting them and still suck up to you, despite your obvious racist contempt, is them being "Cucks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
Click to expand...


It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.




> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.




I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know. 


BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger, 


cause shit like that, is ALL you have.



Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.




Her words.


"IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You repeatedly assume behavior from whites AS A GROUP, that pretends they are the same as they were in 1955.
> 
> 
> That is you insulting every white in this country.
> 
> 
> And since you insulted me, by falsely calling me a prime example of it,
> 
> 
> I feel comfortable pointing out the truth, ie that your behavior reveals you to be a race baiting piece of shit liar.
Click to expand...


You are a liar. I say there are whites who still have he same attitude whites had in 1818..You don't represent all whites in his country,


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weak dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a "dodge", Beav.
> Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.
Click to expand...


Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?

She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.

You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nitpick and play semantics" = pointing out lies and deliberate misrepresentations.
> 
> "Racist" = anyone who refuses to cater to IM2's pity party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
Click to expand...



It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.


It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.


One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.


It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.


But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.


Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.




IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.


Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
Click to expand...


I don't care what a  dumb woman thinks. You guys do the same to us then when we call you out you whine about being individuals. Well we are individuals and just because we denounce your racism doesn't mean we all are doing so because we want to find a reason to blame whites for our failures. This is what you Cecile and every other racist has stated about blacks as a group.  So no one gives a fuck what either of you think or are insulted by with your fake individualism.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no insult against "the whites of today"  Unless you are a collectivist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
Click to expand...


Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist.

All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people.

Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what.

None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting.

But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You repeatedly assume behavior from whites AS A GROUP, that pretends they are the same as they were in 1955.
> 
> 
> That is you insulting every white in this country.
> 
> 
> And since you insulted me, by falsely calling me a prime example of it,
> 
> 
> I feel comfortable pointing out the truth, ie that your behavior reveals you to be a race baiting piece of shit liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I say there are whites who still have he same attitude whites had in 1818..You don't represent all whites in his country,
Click to expand...



You said that without the special protections of the act, that your rights to vote would be gone. *


That is a smear directed at whites as a group in this country. 


Whites as a group in this country, do represent "all whites" in this country. 


YOu are liar.




* THough you didn't actually say that. YOu sort of implied it, while actually saying something far more provocative and then attacking us for addressing what you said. You are insanely dishonest and stupid.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weak dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a "dodge", Beav.
> Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?
> 
> She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.
> 
> You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot
Click to expand...



Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.


And you know it.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
Click to expand...


My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:

Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.

What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what a  dumb woman thinks. You guys do the same to us then when we call you out you whine about being individuals. Well we are individuals and just because we denounce your racism doesn't mean we all are doing so because we want to find a reason to blame whites for our failures. This is what you Cecile and every other racist has stated about blacks as a group.  So no one gives a fuck what either of you think or are insulted by with your fake individualism.
Click to expand...



It is not about what she thinks.

It is about her arguments being strong enough that you cannot refute them, not the slightest bit.


That you want to make it about her, is a standard lefty response to an argument that you cannot refute.


You do not denounce our racism, because we are not racist. That is just you being race baiting assholes.


I don't think that I have ever said that all blacks blame whites for their failures. I certainly do not believe that. 


YOu obviously do give a fuck what I have to say, as demonstrated by your constant and prolific responses to my posts.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion. And it is my option to disagree.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes certain statements that cause some who post here discomfort.
> 
> But, after close to 8 years of posting here, I see a distinct scenario that gets played out here like a daily rerun of an old show.
> 
> Numerous threads are posted here associating the VAST majority of the black population with criminality, unemployment, and in your own words "self pity".
> 
> I know enough about IM2 to know that he had a successful career, and has no reason for a so called  "pity party", but the fact that he brings up history and the existence of racism that has gotten better in certain ways is viewed as a verbal assault on the entire white population. And he has never said "All White People" in any statement that I have read.
> 
> Conversely, I have seen numerous posts over the years here that do not just imply, but fkat out characterize the entire black population as mentally inferior criminals.
> 
> That being said, when certain people read into his comments  as an "insult" to the entire race of white people, it is easy to question why they would be so defensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
Click to expand...


I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weak dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a "dodge", Beav.
> Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?
> 
> She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.
> 
> You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
Click to expand...


Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.

Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.

In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
Click to expand...

Can't be an all-white forum if it's not all white..


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what a  dumb woman thinks. You guys do the same to us then when we call you out you whine about being individuals. Well we are individuals and just because we denounce your racism doesn't mean we all are doing so because we want to find a reason to blame whites for our failures. This is what you Cecile and every other racist has stated about blacks as a group.  So no one gives a fuck what either of you think or are insulted by with your fake individualism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she thinks.
> 
> It is about her arguments being strong enough that you cannot refute them, not the slightest bit.
> 
> 
> That you want to make it about her, is a standard lefty response to an argument that you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> You do not denounce our racism, because we are not racist. That is just you being race baiting assholes.
> 
> 
> I don't think that I have ever said that all blacks blame whites for their failures. I certainly do not believe that.
> 
> 
> YOu obviously do give a fuck what I have to say, as demonstrated by your constant and prolific responses to my posts.
Click to expand...


.LOL! You are talking about me in posts here consistently. I don't give a damn what you think. You seem to be obsessed with me.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
Click to expand...


NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.


.





> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..



No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.

I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.


.





> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..




Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.



.





> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..



When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow. 

He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South. 


That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.



.





> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.




Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be an all-white forum if it's not all white..
Click to expand...


It can be if 99 percent of the participants are white. Now you can pay stupid with that 1 prcent all you want and claim it's not a white forum.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
Click to expand...



Whether you care or not about your credibility is not relevant to my post.


It stands.




IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.


Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be an all-white forum if it's not all white..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be if 99 percent of the participants are white. Now you can pay stupid with that 1 percent all you want and claim it's not a white forum.
Click to expand...

I am sorry you said something wrong to piss yerself off....Life must suck...


----------



## beagle9

Good morning and happy Sunday to all here.... 

Uh oh, was this some kind of code talk or code greeting maybe ??


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
Click to expand...


I said what was accurate. Then I asked if whites have ever faced the same thing. You can't answer that question but you want to keep on talking about your opinion of what the 2006 vote would do for blacks. I did not insult all whites, I insulted one punk ass white troll at USMB.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be an all-white forum if it's not all white..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be if 99 percent of the participants are white. Now you can pay stupid with that 1 percent all you want and claim it's not a white forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry you said something wrong to piss yerself off....Life must suck...
Click to expand...


LOL! My life is great. How about yours?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
Click to expand...



1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie. 

2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.

3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?


4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits. 

5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.


6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?


7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward. 


8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weak dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a "dodge", Beav.
> Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?
> 
> She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.
> 
> You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.
> 
> Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.
> 
> In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.
Click to expand...



It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.


Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
Click to expand...


She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
 Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.

As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you have been reciting for as long as I recall.

You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what was accurate. Then I asked if whites have ever faced the same thing. You can't answer that question but you want to keep on talking about your opinion of what the 2006 vote would do for blacks. I did not insult all whites, I insulted one punk ass white troll at USMB.
Click to expand...



1. You lied about the 2006 vote, and what it was about.


2. I answered that question, ie no. 


3. I did answer that question, and I would be happy to discuss the vote, THAT YOU brought up, the moment that you stop being dishonest about it.


4. You made a claim, sort of, about what whites would do, if the act was not renewed. That's an insult to whites as a group. YOu just lied again, liar.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
> Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.
> 
> As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you gave been reciting.
> 
> You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.
Click to expand...



Are your  lies fooling yourself?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a "dodge", Beav.
> Besides, I was not addressing you in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?
> 
> She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.
> 
> You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.
> 
> Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.
> 
> In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.
> 
> 
> Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.
Click to expand...


No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT "my opinion".  FACT.  You can disagree with facts all you like.
> 
> What I notice is that IM2 makes "certain statements" that are racist and offensive and LYING, and people are usually uncomfortable about such crass, low-class behavior.  I also notice jackasses like you bending yourselves into pretzels to try to defend it and pretend he's not the load of rancid snake shit that he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."
> 
> If you defend that, you don't have the moral authority to say shit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
Click to expand...

And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.

Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think I didn't notice that it was Cecilie kicking your ass?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I guess you had to say SOMETHING to distract from your pathetic dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?
> 
> She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.
> 
> You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.
> 
> Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.
> 
> In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.
> 
> 
> Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.
Click to expand...



So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?


It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
> Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.
> 
> As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you gave been reciting.
> 
> You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are your  lies fooling yourself?
Click to expand...


I haven't lived this long by fooling myself.

You are easy to see for what you are.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
Click to expand...


I did not lie about 2006.

You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.

You avoid everything. Then you whine.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cecile? You mean the foul mouthed trollop who was just here?
> 
> She was almost as vapid as you are, her entire "argument" consisted of nothing but referring to everyone as "lying sacks of shit", and not one intelligent sentence.
> 
> You and your cartoon pals are definately a hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.
> 
> Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.
> 
> In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.
> 
> 
> Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?
> 
> 
> It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.
Click to expand...


The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .

And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
> Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.
> 
> As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you gave been reciting.
> 
> You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are your  lies fooling yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lived this long by fooling myself.
> 
> You are easy to see for what you are.
Click to expand...




ARE YOUR LIES FOOLING YOURSELF?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
Click to expand...



You claimed it was a renewal of the black right to vote. That was a lie. YOu are a liar. And you are doubling down on your lying by lying about it.





> You're a white racist troll.




I explained why I am not a troll. YOu ignore my explanation and simply repeat your accusation, with additional personal insults added.


Your lack of self awareness is beyond belief.


Also, you are a race baiting asshole.




> You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination.




I've shown hard data though peer reviewed academic studies on the amount of discrimination from the national policies of "aa", and "Diversity" and "civil rights"

YOu just lied. Again.




> You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended.




I never claim racism ended. That was just some shit you made up. Why you expect me to defend shit you invent in your own mind, is beyond me. YOu are bat shit crazy.




> You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof..




I clearly answered that it never was. And what does this stupid question have to do with ANYTHING?




> You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.




Your stupid point is obvious. Get on with making it, so that I can address it, instead of watching  you dance around it. 




> You avoid everything. Then you whine.




Um, yeah. That was just you being a bullshit spewing liar.


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Moral authority"? This is a public message board, and you are not anyone special.
> 
> No one has any authority here.
> 
> "FACT"? A fact is something that is proven scientifically or is a fact because it is history that has already happened. You have an "OPINION", and you do not express yourself very well......at all.
> 
> You have a serious problem. With an empty space between your ears, which makes for a complete lack of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.
Click to expand...


After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:

Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.

Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.

This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her arguments utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.
> 
> Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.
> 
> In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.
> 
> 
> Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?
> 
> 
> It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .
> 
> And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.
Click to expand...


lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse. 


What a moron you are.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be an all-white forum if it's not all white..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be if 99 percent of the participants are white. Now you can pay stupid with that 1 percent all you want and claim it's not a white forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry you said something wrong to piss yerself off....Life must suck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! My life is great. How about yours?
Click to expand...

I want to be 21 again.


----------



## MizMolly

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
Click to expand...

He thinks the entire white race owes reparations


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
> Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.
> 
> As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you gave been reciting.
> 
> You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are your  lies fooling yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lived this long by fooling myself.
> 
> You are easy to see for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOUR LIES FOOLING YOURSELF?
Click to expand...


CAPITALIZING WORDS FOR EFFECT DOES NOT CHANGE MY ANSWER.....NEXT?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:
> 
> Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.
> 
> Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.
> 
> This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.
Click to expand...




Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was meaningless garbage that didn't say anything.
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
Click to expand...

Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.

Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.

This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.

Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.


----------



## Correll

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He thinks the entire white race owes reparations
Click to expand...




He claims to be an academic. Can you imagine the shit he publishes? And the people that pretend it is not utter garbage?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
> Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.
> 
> As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you gave been reciting.
> 
> You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are your  lies fooling yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lived this long by fooling myself.
> 
> You are easy to see for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOUR LIES FOOLING YOURSELF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CAPITALIZING WORDS FOR EFFECT DOES NOT CHANGE MY ANSWER.....NEXT?
Click to expand...


*ARE YOUR LIES FOOLING YOURSELF?!*


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is "what I know". She was very unimpressive, not very intelligent, and really made no point that was even coherent. Her so called arguments consisted of nothing but name calling, and repeating the same inarticulate rant over and over. Even when I attempted to talk sensibly to her/you.
> 
> Her obsession was with IM2, and like you, she was perturbed to the point of appearing to be stupid over me agreeing with him.
> 
> In fact, I am beginning to think that she was actually you posting under a different name, which would explain why your nose is so far up her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.
> 
> 
> Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?
> 
> 
> It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .
> 
> And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse.
> 
> 
> What a moron you are.
Click to expand...


LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not surprising that you are searching for new excuses to dismiss her arguments.
> 
> 
> Because her arguments totally kicked your ass, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?
> 
> 
> It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .
> 
> And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse.
> 
> 
> What a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
Click to expand...



I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said nothing for me to refute, and ypu have never done so either.
> Stupidity cannot be refuted. It is is incumbent on you two to help yourselves.
> 
> As far as the rest of your bullshit, it's the same old repetitive narrative that you gave been reciting.
> 
> You are in fact a collectivist, and a racist, and your denial of those facts also make you a narcissistic sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your  lies fooling yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lived this long by fooling myself.
> 
> You are easy to see for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOUR LIES FOOLING YOURSELF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CAPITALIZING WORDS FOR EFFECT DOES NOT CHANGE MY ANSWER.....NEXT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ARE YOUR LIES FOOLING YOURSELF?!*
Click to expand...


Are you going to keep repeating yourself  like a child?


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
Click to expand...


I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.

My parents marched in the civil rights movement with MLK and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.

Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No excuses necessary. Her profanity, and name calling were humorous, but also evidence of a feeble mind trying desperately to express itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?
> 
> 
> It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .
> 
> And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse.
> 
> 
> What a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.
Click to expand...


I don't care about  what you think or say

But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
Click to expand...

Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.

Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
Click to expand...


Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
Click to expand...


I know full well how whites have contributed but ignorance is making claims of how whites suffered so much because the nation was trying establish equality that was supposed to have been given from day one that whites refused to give. The civil rights struggle did not begin in the 1960's for blacks. It started from day one when we got here. And millions of blacks died trying to fight for equality while whites got rich. So spare me your fake history.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're irrational for having tbe audacity to think that you know what I defended, as if it is even your business. You are not a moderator in this forum.
> 
> 
> And if I had a shred of credibility with the likes of YOU, that would be more "undermining" than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:
> 
> Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.
> 
> Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.
> 
> This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.
Click to expand...


True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
Click to expand...


I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
Click to expand...


I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
Click to expand...

I know that you're not speaking for me.

Frankly, I got tired of it a long time ago in a different forum. If you think that some of those here are bad, the forum that I used to visit made this one look like a kindergarten class.

I think that there are some here that converse intelligently, and others are only here because they can say whatever they want to and not be subjected to "political correctness"......lol.

Then, there are some here who actually harbor the belief that they are the victims of  rampant anti white discrimination.

And that, I have to laugh at, having seen REAL and LEGAL discrimination, up to and including separate and UNEQUAL access to anything and everything.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that you're not speaking for me.
> 
> Frankly, I got tired of it a long time ago in a different forum. If you think that some of those here are bad, the forum that I used to visit made this one look like a kindergarten class.
> 
> I think that there are some here that converse intelligently, and others are only here because they can say whatever they want to and be subjected to "political correctness"......lol.
> 
> Then there are some here who actually harbor the belief that they are the victims of  rampant anti white discrimination.
> 
> And that I have to laugh at, having seen REAL discrimination, up to and including separate and UNEQUAL access to anything and everything.
Click to expand...


I've been in some of those too. And they are all republicans who talk about how democrats are the racists.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> 
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that you're not speaking for me.
> 
> Frankly, I got tired of it a long time ago in a different forum. If you think that some of those here are bad, the forum that I used to visit made this one look like a kindergarten class.
> 
> I think that there are some here that converse intelligently, and others are only here because they can say whatever they want to and be subjected to "political correctness"......lol.
> 
> Then there are some here who actually harbor the belief that they are the victims of  rampant anti white discrimination.
> 
> And that I have to laugh at, having seen REAL discrimination, up to and including separate and UNEQUAL access to anything and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in some of those too. And they are all republicans who talk about how democrats are the racists.
Click to expand...


That false narrative has been circulated for decades. It is a documented fact that many former democrats(mainly Southern) exited the democratic party in the 1960's to become republicans.

There are some loons here that will swear to you that the Southern Strategy was a hoax and never happened.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that you're not speaking for me.
> 
> Frankly, I got tired of it a long time ago in a different forum. If you think that some of those here are bad, the forum that I used to visit made this one look like a kindergarten class.
> 
> I think that there are some here that converse intelligently, and others are only here because they can say whatever they want to and be subjected to "political correctness"......lol.
> 
> Then there are some here who actually harbor the belief that they are the victims of  rampant anti white discrimination.
> 
> And that I have to laugh at, having seen REAL discrimination, up to and including separate and UNEQUAL access to anything and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in some of those too. And they are all republicans who talk about how democrats are the racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That false narrative has been circulated for decades. It is a documented fact that many former democrats(mainly Southern) exited the democratic party in the 1960's to become republicans.
> 
> There are some loons here that will swear to you that the Southern Strategy was a hoax and never happened.
Click to expand...


True but unfortunately for them we were alive and saw how whites reacted to Dr. King and the civil rights movement In person. They fool children like Kanye, but we veterans know the truth.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
Click to expand...

Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.

In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.

The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that you're not speaking for me.
> 
> Frankly, I got tired of it a long time ago in a different forum. If you think that some of those here are bad, the forum that I used to visit made this one look like a kindergarten class.
> 
> I think that there are some here that converse intelligently, and others are only here because they can say whatever they want to and be subjected to "political correctness"......lol.
> 
> Then there are some here who actually harbor the belief that they are the victims of  rampant anti white discrimination.
> 
> And that I have to laugh at, having seen REAL discrimination, up to and including separate and UNEQUAL access to anything and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in some of those too. And they are all republicans who talk about how democrats are the racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That false narrative has been circulated for decades. It is a documented fact that many former democrats(mainly Southern) exited the democratic party in the 1960's to become republicans.
> 
> There are some loons here that will swear to you that the Southern Strategy was a hoax and never happened.
Click to expand...

Were the union troops who fought the southern troops a fraud ???  Don't be ignorant.  Where did the union go ??  Turned into the democrats ???  LOL


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.


The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.

This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)

*Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."

The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.

*Voting During Reconstruction*
After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.

In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."

More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.

When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.

The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.

*Voting in Mississippi*
With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.

White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.

Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.

In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.

First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.

But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.

The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.

Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.

*Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.

In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.

When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.

*The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.

By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.

Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.

In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.

Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.

But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)

White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.

A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.

On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.

The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."

The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.

The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​


----------



## Humorme

Correll said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the term "WE " makes HER a collectivist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it does not. "We" is a word with a meaning, and it is sometimes called for. You might want to ask her what group she was referring to.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your illogical rants about "insulting the ENTIRE white race", makes YOU a collectivist. You do not speak for all white people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. IM2 insulted the entire white race and addressing that does not make me a collectivist.
> 
> I do not claim to speak for all white people. I have no doubt that many white people, such as lib cucks, would completely agree with IM2, vile lies about white people as a group.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her point "stands" with YOU. Not ME. And I don't need to justify anything to anyone here. I say what I think, no matter what..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her point stands, because you can't refute it. At all. And you do have to justify what you say, or you look like an utter moron just spewing bullshit. And you have shown that you care about that, by trying to justify your little zinger. THough you failed. Utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of IM2"s posts have been directed at the "entire white race" as you keep insisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he claims that without the 2006 vote, that black voting rights would end, he is claiming that whites, as a group in this country, would take them away. He has made specific references to the actions of the Deep South during Jim Crow.
> 
> He made no distinctions or limitations on his claim. He did not say, for example, that blacks would lose the right to vote in the South.
> 
> 
> That was an insult to the "entire white race" as a group in this country. YOur denial is pathetically weak and does nothing but undermine your credibility even further.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as we all know, cockroaches do not like light shined on them, so the ones who have felt insulted, just  might have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A fairly standard filler insult to be expected from a lib. BUT, with an odd lightening at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He thinks the entire white race owes reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims to be an academic. Can you imagine the shit he publishes? And the people that pretend it is not utter garbage?
Click to expand...


Nobody is an academic whose only contributions to academia is calling every white person they know a liar, troll, or racist.  You've read all the shit that academic ever published.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
Click to expand...


I'm aware of all this. I'm just saying that, by law, blacks had the right to vote.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday to all here....
> 
> Uh oh, was this some kind of code talk or code greeting maybe ??


Maybe.   May the peace of Allah be upon you as well.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> He thinks the entire white race owes reparations


The government is the entity that makes reparations, we've already covered this.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question. But you are dumb. You asked me a stupid question because you want to victim blame and deny things. Everything this article mentions you do. Specifically this one:
> 
> *Lastly, white people don’t want to acknowledge the empirical fact of discrimination. Even if you pretend the crimes against African Americans before the Civil Rights Act are unrelated to African American problems today, there is still an abundance of evidence for racism’s existence today. From housing discrimination, red-lining, police brutality, racial profiling, the wage gap, the wealth gap, the college admissions gap, the employment gap, the school to prison pipeline, mass incarceration, and more, you don’t have to be a liberal loon to admit the objective reality of racism against African Americans in the United States of America in 2016, you just have to look at the facts.
> *
> That's why you asked those questions.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, i am not stupid. Name calling shows that at 57, you still have a lot to learn about having civil conversations. And when whites have said they want a white history month, i disagreed, i said if blacks want a history month, whats the problem? I dont agree with all white posters but they usually dont start the nasty name calling, they respond to your nasty posts,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molly. I can hold civil conversations with the best of them. So if my conversation with you is not civil then consider he fact that your posts are un civil. IMO you are stupid. It's either that or purposefully annoying. Because presented how backs have been abused and you ask a dumb question about w is abusing me and how. I said  blacks have been wronged by public policy and you ask what pubic policy. If you were so intelligent you understand what abuse, you understand what pubic policies. If you are so intelligent you scrap the line you use to deny current racism with how everything is in the past like the effects of such past policies just dssapppear and have no effct. So in my opinion that's a stupid way of loking at things. It's ignorant and you only do this nrgards to race. I am willing to bet all my money that if we discussed any other topic but racism by whites, you would be fully cognizant of how past polices impact people today.
> 
> So because I know what you are doing and am tired of whites doing it, you get bad language hat you made happen because if yourown purposeful obstinence. Now of course you will deny you do this, and I'm going to watch you prove this prediction true in your next post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one with issues. You put yourself on a pedestal. You always post about the wrongs from history, I agree blacks were wronged and oppressed and abused. I asked who is abusing you now. I am not stupid but if it makes you feel superior, just keep believing your own lies.
Click to expand...

It’s a fair question. I see black people at the mostly white dog park I go to. They are all nice and have nice dogs. No one bothers them in fact some of us try a little harder to make sure they feel welcomed.

If it were an all black neighborhood, you know it wouldn’t be safe for a white person to go to that hood park. Hell it’s not even safe for black people. That’s why they don’t have dog parks in Detroit. A great example is how the black youth took over bell isle in Detroit. This girl fight broke out and they beat the girl so bad she dove in the dangerous river to get away and drown. The city has since cleaned up the park. I don’t know if kids still party there in the summer but I think it’s a much safer place now


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

katsteve2012 said:


> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.


Not only that but all they spend their time doing is picking apart what others have stated instead of offering anything in support of their own positions.  They have nothing of substance to offer to defend the position that they've taken up, will attempt to confine the debate to a narrow subset that they feel they can make points on while completely ignoring the overall picture of the disparate impact that these laws have had on people of African descent.

And the double standard is on glaring display here as well.  It takes how many of them to try and defend their position against just IM2 and you?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

sealybobo said:


> If it were an all black neighborhood, you know it wouldn’t be safe for a white person to go to that hood park. Hell it’s not even safe for black people. That’s why they don’t have dog parks in Detroit. A great example is how the black youth took over bell isle in Detroit. This girl fight broke out and they beat the girl so bad she dove in the dangerous river to get away and drown. The city has since cleaned up the park. I don’t know if kids still party there in the summer but I think it’s a much safer place now


So you don't think there are any affluent and safe black neighborhoods?


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
Click to expand...

Seems like you are tired of white people, period!


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why invent the silliness of claiming to think that me and her are the same poster?
> 
> 
> It was an excuse, that you know you desperately need, to ignore her arguments, which utterly kicked your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .
> 
> And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse.
> 
> 
> What a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about  what you think or say
> 
> But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.
Click to expand...



I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.


YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie


Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.


Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
Click to expand...



katie, has, sort of, admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, for entertainment purposes.

He has no concern about his credibility or doing anything here except amusing himself by being a troll asshole.

So, pointing out the Truth to him, about what an ass IM2 is being, is of no importance to Katie. 


He is just here to fuck with you for his asshole amusement.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I "need" here is a few laughs. And you have fullfilled that need .
> 
> And, I did not invent anything. You did. Another screen name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse.
> 
> 
> What a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about  what you think or say
> 
> But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.
> 
> 
> YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie
> 
> 
> Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?
Click to expand...


No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.

Fuck off.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrational of me to comment on what I have seen you doing.
> 
> 
> It is irrational of YOU to claim that it is. INsanely so.
> 
> 
> One does not have to be a moderator, to point out that you have been defending, IM2.
> 
> 
> It is utterly stupid and obviously a lie, for you to deny that.
> 
> 
> But, I guess you had to say SOMETHING to avoid admitting what I said.
> 
> 
> Which I will repost here, because you haven't addressed anything I said, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 lied about the 2006 vote. You defended his lie. That undermines your credibility.
> 
> 
> Those are facts, plain to see, and your denial is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:
> 
> Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.
> 
> Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.
> 
> This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
Click to expand...



I doubt that. 


You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people. 


You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole. 



So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.


And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.


And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> katie, has, sort of, admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, for entertainment purposes.
> 
> He has no concern about his credibility or doing anything here except amusing himself by being a troll asshole.
> 
> So, pointing out the Truth to him, about what an ass IM2 is being, is of no importance to Katie.
> 
> 
> He is just here to fuck with you for his asshole amusement.
Click to expand...


I talk to decent people decently. You are not one of them. You have a pattern.

You constantly refer to practically every black poster here as "race baiters", and push a never ending whinefest claiming "anti white discrimination".  








So yes, ASSHOLE. I do fuck with YOU( no one else purposely)
because you are quite irritating.....like a fly that won't go away.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> katie, has, sort of, admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, for entertainment purposes.
> 
> He has no concern about his credibility or doing anything here except amusing himself by being a troll asshole.
> 
> So, pointing out the Truth to him, about what an ass IM2 is being, is of no importance to Katie.
> 
> 
> He is just here to fuck with you for his asshole amusement.
Click to expand...

 
ROFLMAO! You are obviously a desperate, weak and very small person.

Now you're trying to tell other people why I'm here?

Funny as hell!


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "credibility" in a forum of strangers is not important to me. This site serves 2 purposes:
> 
> Entertainment, and an occasional reminder of some of the kind of dreck that is still in this world, and on occasion I agree with certain people, and have utter disdain for others.
> 
> What IM2 posts, you can discuss with him. What I choose to endorse, is my choice, and if you have a problem with that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:
> 
> Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.
> 
> Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.
> 
> This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
Click to expand...


I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
Click to expand...


You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.

You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
Click to expand...

Good lawdy... Anyone reading these books ?? How did this turn into a right to vote thread ?? Did the original opt finally get an answer ?


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent being abused, thats why you wont answer. All you are capable of doing is cutting and pasting from the internet, not showing that you have suffered. You do complain alot about racism. Racism has not ended, i doubt it ever will, but you call virtually  ever white poster on here a racist, you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly a stupid person Molly. I am 57 years old. In my life I have endured every abuse on that list, except sexual abuse, from whites. Every black person living in America can say the same thing.  Your favorite black conservatives included. In all cases of abuse, the person who has been abused develops ways of dealing with it. They are called coping mechanisms. Whites like you would call this getting past racism.. But no one gets past racism, we learn how to cope with it. Your favorite black conservative is practicing a maladaptive way of coping with racism. And you guys just go along and support a person mentally self destructing, you guys tell us that's who we need to be like. I don't know why I'm trying to explain this to you because you don't understand a word but  at least I tried.
> 
> You see Molly, all you do here is try telling us how whites are getting screwed and how backs are just as racist. Your example to newsvbine for example. Here you say you have heard that blacks don't like you because you are white and that A black person said blacks were superior.  So in your mind these are the same things as a system created by whites where they control the resources and information to the extent of enforcing their belief in white supremacy. We as blacks do not look at racism as you do. YOU appear to only see it as an individual act, we see it as a system. One black psi saying that blacks are superior is not the same as a 5-4 supreme court decision that erases provisions of the voting rights act. It is not the  same as a 6-1 city council vote by whites on a council denying resources to community organizations that serve the black community.
> 
> " For example, in 2008, for the first time in history, the black voter turnout rate nearly equaled that of whites, and the turnout of voters of all races making less than $15,000 nearly doubled. “While the number of whites who voted remained roughly the same as it had been in the 2004 election,” she says, “two million more African Americans, two million additional Hispanics, and 600,000 more Asians cast their ballots in 2008.”
> 
> The GOP, “trapped between a demographically declining support base and an ideological straitjacket . . . reached for a tried and true weapon: disfranchisement.” Anderson notes that despite the rarity of voter fraud, state after state began requiring voters to have documents such as bank statements, utility bills and W-2 forms, which African Americans, Latinos, the young and other economically disadvantaged people are less likely than others to possess.
> 
> Then, in 2013 the Supreme Court voted 5 to 4 to strike down a key part of the Voting Rights Act that for decades had protected African Americans from blatant disfranchisement. Since the ruling, 22 states have passed voter-restriction statutes. Anderson also argues that white resistance to the Supreme Court’s landmark _Brown v. Board of Education_ decision explains why, six decades later, black children largely remain trapped in segregated and unequal schools."
> 
> Is white rage driving our racial divide?
> 
> A black person telling you they don't like you because you are white is not the same thing as this. Your feelings are hurt, but your life is not impacted in the manner as having to face things like this. If white racism was just a .a white person telling me that blacks suck, It wouldn't matter. But it's not, its involves far more than that. And you need to learn the difference.
> 
> And molly, what's he name of this section of USMB? So why are you whining about how I am complaining about race? You don't do this to whites here, so then why are you now so suddenly concerned with someone discussing race in the race and racism section of a forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, i am not stupid. Name calling shows that at 57, you still have a lot to learn about having civil conversations. And when whites have said they want a white history month, i disagreed, i said if blacks want a history month, whats the problem? I dont agree with all white posters but they usually dont start the nasty name calling, they respond to your nasty posts,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molly. I can hold civil conversations with the best of them. So if my conversation with you is not civil then consider he fact that your posts are un civil. IMO you are stupid. It's either that or purposefully annoying. Because presented how backs have been abused and you ask a dumb question about w is abusing me and how. I said  blacks have been wronged by public policy and you ask what pubic policy. If you were so intelligent you understand what abuse, you understand what pubic policies. If you are so intelligent you scrap the line you use to deny current racism with how everything is in the past like the effects of such past policies just dssapppear and have no effct. So in my opinion that's a stupid way of loking at things. It's ignorant and you only do this nrgards to race. I am willing to bet all my money that if we discussed any other topic but racism by whites, you would be fully cognizant of how past polices impact people today.
> 
> So because I know what you are doing and am tired of whites doing it, you get bad language hat you made happen because if yourown purposeful obstinence. Now of course you will deny you do this, and I'm going to watch you prove this prediction true in your next post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one with issues. You put yourself on a pedestal. You always post about the wrongs from history, I agree blacks were wronged and oppressed and abused. I asked who is abusing you now. I am not stupid but if it makes you feel superior, just keep believing your own lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a fair question. I see black people at the mostly white dog park I go to. They are all nice and have nice dogs. No one bothers them in fact some of us try a little harder to make sure they feel welcomed.
> 
> If it were an all black neighborhood, you know it wouldn’t be safe for a white person to go to that hood park. Hell it’s not even safe for black people. That’s why they don’t have dog parks in Detroit. A great example is how the black youth took over bell isle in Detroit. This girl fight broke out and they beat the girl so bad she dove in the dangerous river to get away and drown. The city has since cleaned up the park. I don’t know if kids still party there in the summer but I think it’s a much safer place now
Click to expand...


Sealy bobo, have you ever been a black person in a rural all white town? Do you not understand that crime is actually higher in white neighborhoods? Stop the lying about how fucking friendly white people are.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
Click to expand...

Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.

I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.

Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.

I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL

Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Humorme

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
Click to expand...


I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other.  People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.

Prisoners have as many physical confrontations over race as the whites and blacks  have board fights on here.


----------



## beagle9

Humorme said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other.  People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> Prisoners have as many physical confrontations over race as the whites and blacks  have board fights on here.
Click to expand...

I guess that there are many angles involved or stories to be told upon who starts it and who ends it in these situations.  Not sure if it helped or not with that answer or analogy you just gave.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!! YOu claim you didn't invent an excuse, and then you keep pushing the excuse.
> 
> 
> What a moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about  what you think or say
> 
> But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.
> 
> 
> YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie
> 
> 
> Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.
> 
> Fuck off.
Click to expand...




I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies. 


That was you.


And that makes YOU the troll.


AND your claiming this or that about me?


NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> katie, has, sort of, admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, for entertainment purposes.
> 
> He has no concern about his credibility or doing anything here except amusing himself by being a troll asshole.
> 
> So, pointing out the Truth to him, about what an ass IM2 is being, is of no importance to Katie.
> 
> 
> He is just here to fuck with you for his asshole amusement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talk to decent people decently. You are not one of them. You have a pattern.
> 
> You constantly refer to practically every black poster here as "race baiters", and push a never ending whinefest claiming "anti white discrimination".
Click to expand...



Actually, I refer to practically every lefty poster here as a "race baiter" because race baiting is one of the Left's most common and vile tactics these days.


And your dismissal of my righteous anger over the discrimination and oppression my people face, is just you being supportive of racist discrimination and oppression.


You are a vile person like that.









> So yes, ASSHOLE. I do fuck with YOU( no one else purposely)
> because you are quite irritating.....like a fly that won't go away.





I'm actually showing you the respect of expecting civilized debate from you, as this is a discussion forum.


Those other members, that hear the shit you say, and let it ride?


THey think civilized debate is beyond you, and let it go, like you were a child that needs coddling.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> katie, has, sort of, admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, for entertainment purposes.
> 
> He has no concern about his credibility or doing anything here except amusing himself by being a troll asshole.
> 
> So, pointing out the Truth to him, about what an ass IM2 is being, is of no importance to Katie.
> 
> 
> He is just here to fuck with you for his asshole amusement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You are obviously a desperate, weak and very small person.
> 
> Now you're trying to tell other people why I'm here?
> 
> Funny as hell!
Click to expand...



Just passing on the truths that you have admitted to me.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what are your plans for those drecks that are (to your surprise), still in this world ??  The crazy thing is, is that ones biases can be so engrained due to a possible brainwashed up bringing, that everything can look as code talk or be suspect to one for all of ones life. How to undo that sort of damage on either side of the coin is a challenge for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully cool and intelligent people will always prevail in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:
> 
> Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.
> 
> Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.
> 
> This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
Click to expand...



You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.



I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.


You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.


That sounds an awful lot like a troll. 



Troll.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.


LOL that's really funny.

So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?

And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  Your opponents are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state. 

A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
Click to expand...



From the op.


"Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
Click to expand...


I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.

*List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia

This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacshve dine nthng like his. Ever.

*Jim Crow in the North*

After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.

Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.

While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.

Jim Crow in the North

*The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*

To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.

The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...

I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
Click to expand...


The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacshve dine nthng like his. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
Click to expand...

Another book to read... LOL

Well you can shout to the moon that I'm lying till the cows come home, but you will be making a fool of yourself doing so. Didn't you say you were white one time on these forums ?? Maybe it wasn't you, but there was someone in these forums once, that was taking your type of position on the issues as if he were black, and then next it was found out that he was white by his own admittance after being beaten in a heated debate.

Are you white IM2 ??


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  Your opponents are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
Click to expand...


Yes, this is the mistake each and every one of them has made.


beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacks have done nothing like this. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another book to read... LOL
> 
> Well you can shout to the moon that I'm lying till the cows come home, but you will be making a fool of yourself doing so. Didn't you say you were white one time on these forums ?? Maybe it wasn't you, but there was someone in these forums once, that was taking your type of position on the issues as if he were black, and then next it was found out that he was white by his own admittance after being beaten in a heated debate.
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
Click to expand...


You got a problem reading books? .Are you illiterate?

LOL! Now its time for the he's really white lie to be repeated over and over by these fools because they can't out debate me. Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. You're a liar.  I lived during the 60's and I know why you got what you did.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  Your opponents are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the mistake each and every one of them has made.
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacks have done nothing like this. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another book to read... LOL
> 
> Well you can shout to the moon that I'm lying till the cows come home, but you will be making a fool of yourself doing so. Didn't you say you were white one time on these forums ?? Maybe it wasn't you, but there was someone in these forums once, that was taking your type of position on the issues as if he were black, and then next it was found out that he was white by his own admittance after being beaten in a heated debate.
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a problem reading books? .Are you illiterate?
> 
> LOL! Now its time for the he's really white lie to be repeated over and over by these fools because they can't out debate me. Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. You're a liar.  I lived during the 60's and I know why you got what you did.
Click to expand...

Are you white IM2 ??


----------



## Dr Grump

Everybody has racism in them. It's just to varying degrees...


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  Your opponents are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the mistake each and every one of them has made.
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacks have done nothing like this. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another book to read... LOL
> 
> Well you can shout to the moon that I'm lying till the cows come home, but you will be making a fool of yourself doing so. Didn't you say you were white one time on these forums ?? Maybe it wasn't you, but there was someone in these forums once, that was taking your type of position on the issues as if he were black, and then next it was found out that he was white by his own admittance after being beaten in a heated debate.
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a problem reading books? .Are you illiterate?
> 
> LOL! Now its time for the he's really white lie to be repeated over and over by these fools because they can't out debate me. Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. You're a liar.  I lived during the 60's and I know why you got what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
Click to expand...


Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. That should answer the question sufficiently.


----------



## IM2

Dr Grump said:


> Everybody has racism in them. It's just to varying degrees...



Why is it whites keep repeating this? Whites reinforced thier racism with law and policy and have built a system on it whereby they control the resources in that system. Calling a white person a name is not the same thing.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacshve dine nthng like his. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
Click to expand...

Most of the violent crimes where i live are committed by blacks, that does not make me dislike all blacks, but it does make me avoid those areas of crime.  Being aware of the dangers doesnt make anyone racist, but you would think i am racist for posting this. You have had bad experiences with whites, yet you think whites have only good experiences with everything and everybody.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lawdy... Anyone reading these books ?? How did this turn into a right to vote thread ?? Did the original opt finally get an answer ?
Click to expand...


The OP is actually shown to be false. Whites made it so we could not vote because of racism. Blacks have never done this, therefore the claim of the OP is false. What's your problem, you a 3 year old and don't have the attention span of a normal adult? You said nothing about the posts from Humone. You were certainly able to read them.


----------



## IM2

America was a nation made for white Christians. After all Humones forefathers came here and established New Jerusalem....

*Amendment I*
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.

*The First Amendment guarantees freedoms concerning religion, expression, assembly, and the right to petition.  It forbids Congress from both** promoting one religion over others** and also **restricting an individual’s religious practices**.  It guarantees **freedom of expression** by prohibiting Congress from restricting the press or the rights of individuals to speak freely.  It also guarantees the right of citizens to **assemble peaceably and to petition their government**.   


*
First Amendment


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.


Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans? 

Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+. 

12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  Your opponents are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the mistake each and every one of them has made.
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacks have done nothing like this. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another book to read... LOL
> 
> Well you can shout to the moon that I'm lying till the cows come home, but you will be making a fool of yourself doing so. Didn't you say you were white one time on these forums ?? Maybe it wasn't you, but there was someone in these forums once, that was taking your type of position on the issues as if he were black, and then next it was found out that he was white by his own admittance after being beaten in a heated debate.
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a problem reading books? .Are you illiterate?
> 
> LOL! Now its time for the he's really white lie to be repeated over and over by these fools because they can't out debate me. Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. You're a liar.  I lived during the 60's and I know why you got what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. That should answer the question sufficiently.
Click to expand...

Are you white ?  Simple question.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about  what you think or say
> 
> But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.
> 
> 
> YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie
> 
> 
> Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies.
> 
> 
> That was you.
> 
> 
> And that makes YOU the troll.
> 
> 
> AND your claiming this or that about me?
> 
> 
> NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.
Click to expand...


ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.

Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.


I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.

Too funny.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> katie, has, sort of, admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, for entertainment purposes.
> 
> He has no concern about his credibility or doing anything here except amusing himself by being a troll asshole.
> 
> So, pointing out the Truth to him, about what an ass IM2 is being, is of no importance to Katie.
> 
> 
> He is just here to fuck with you for his asshole amusement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talk to decent people decently. You are not one of them. You have a pattern.
> 
> You constantly refer to practically every black poster here as "race baiters", and push a never ending whinefest claiming "anti white discrimination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I refer to practically every lefty poster here as a "race baiter" because race baiting is one of the Left's most common and vile tactics these days.
> 
> 
> And your dismissal of my righteous anger over the discrimination and oppression my people face, is just you being supportive of racist discrimination and oppression.
> 
> 
> You are a vile person like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, ASSHOLE. I do fuck with YOU( no one else purposely)
> because you are quite irritating.....like a fly that won't go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually showing you the respect of expecting civilized debate from you, as this is a discussion forum.
> 
> 
> Those other members, that hear the shit you say, and let it ride?
> 
> 
> THey think civilized debate is beyond you, and let it go, like you were a child that needs coddling.
Click to expand...


You appear to ASSume that anyone who does not agree with what you post and calls you on it is a so called "lefty". 

You  repeat the same words and talking points like a broken record. You aren't oppressed any more than anyone else here.

That alone makes you ignorant and not worthy of any civilized discussion.
 You are not capable of it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
Click to expand...



Wow. Yeah. You've demonstrated that you don't do math, so I'm not going to get into a discussion on the way polls work.


You obviously don't have the tools for that discussion.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 40 years in the work force managing people, I learned several things:
> 
> Listen more, talk less, but if you are in a position to implement positive change, lead the effort to do so through your own actions.
> 
> Im retired, so I pass on as much as I can to the people that really matter to me.
> 
> This message board can be entertaining, but in reference to what I see here that I don't like, it is only a reminder of some of what I have seen in the past, as well as a reminder to never stop teaching the younger people in my family what to pay attention to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
Click to expand...


You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.

You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.

In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them. 

As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.

Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.

Feel free to use the ignore feature.

Ignorant, whiny, little person.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  Your opponents are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the mistake each and every one of them has made.
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacks have done nothing like this. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another book to read... LOL
> 
> Well you can shout to the moon that I'm lying till the cows come home, but you will be making a fool of yourself doing so. Didn't you say you were white one time on these forums ?? Maybe it wasn't you, but there was someone in these forums once, that was taking your type of position on the issues as if he were black, and then next it was found out that he was white by his own admittance after being beaten in a heated debate.
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a problem reading books? .Are you illiterate?
> 
> LOL! Now its time for the he's really white lie to be repeated over and over by these fools because they can't out debate me. Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. You're a liar.  I lived during the 60's and I know why you got what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you white IM2 ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if you had any sense you would not ask that dumb ass question. That should answer the question sufficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you white ?  Simple question.
Click to expand...


I answered the question twice now. I'm here taking racist bullshit from rags like you for being black and I don't think I have to answer your dumb ass question to prove to your bitch ass I'm black.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Yeah. You've demonstrated that you don't do math, so I'm not going to get into a discussion on the way polls work.
> 
> 
> You obviously don't have the tools for that discussion.
Click to expand...


I have the tools to have beaten you to a pulp whereby you can't prove a damn word you post very single time.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
Click to expand...



ALSO, from the OP.


"Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
"


There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
Click to expand...


Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming not to care, and then posting post after post, page after page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about  what you think or say
> 
> But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.
> 
> 
> YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie
> 
> 
> Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies.
> 
> 
> That was you.
> 
> 
> And that makes YOU the troll.
> 
> 
> AND your claiming this or that about me?
> 
> 
> NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
Click to expand...




im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote. 

Which was a lie.


You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.


Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.


You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?

The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.


So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.



YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
Click to expand...

 If you seperate the results by conservative view and liberal view,
49% of "conservatives" believe that blacks are more racist than whites, and 21% of liberals believe the same, but 27% of liberals surveyed, believe whites are more racist.

No surprise that Rasmussen Reports is more conservative oriented.

"New Republic called Rasmussen "the gold standard in the conservative world"[84] and suggested the polling company asks the questions specifically to show public support for the conservative position. They cited an example when Rasmussen asked "Should the government set limits on how much salt Americans can eat?" when the issue was whether to limit the amount of salt in _pre-processed food_. No one suggested the government should set limits on an individual's salt intake.[85]

*OtherEdit*
_Time_ magazine has described Rasmussen Reports as a "conservative-leaning polling group."[86] The _Washington Post_ called Rasmussen a "polarizing pollster."[87] John Zogby said that Scott Rasmussen has a "conservative constituency."[88] The Center for Public Integrity listed "Scott Rasmussen Inc" as a paid consultant for the 2004 George W. Bush campaign.[89] _The Washington Post_ reported that the 2004 Bush re-election campaign had used a feature on the Rasmussen Reports website that allowed customers to program their own polls, and that Rasmussen asserted that he had not written any of the questions nor assisted Republicans.[72]"

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really listen a lot here. ANd talk less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
Click to expand...



1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.

If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments. 

Which does not seem to be something you do much of.




2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.

FUCK THAT SHIT. 


3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people. 

So you words have zero credibility. 

ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about  what you think or say
> 
> But, watching you have a menstrual cycle over what IM2 said, and whining to me  about it is entertaining. I've responded to you, just to fuck with you, because you actually appear to take this seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.
> 
> 
> YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie
> 
> 
> Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies.
> 
> 
> That was you.
> 
> 
> And that makes YOU the troll.
> 
> 
> AND your claiming this or that about me?
> 
> 
> NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
Click to expand...


Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.

Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.

You are easy to see through.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
Click to expand...


You have no credibility. None of you racists do. What you have is a big circle jerk amongst yourselves where you all gang up on people and you think that means you have credibility. You conservatives are the rude ones who expect kindness in return for your incivility and racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. But there are some here that I don't listen to at all. You're one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
Click to expand...


You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.

I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.

The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.

You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.


Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
Click to expand...



More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.


More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.


Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you seperate the results by conservative view and liberal view,
> 49% of "conservatives" believe that blacks are more racist than whites, and 21% of liberals believe the same, but 27% of liberals surveyed, believe whites are more racist.
> 
> No surprise that Rasmussen Reports is more conservative oriented.
> 
> "New Republic called Rasmussen "the gold standard in the conservative world"[84] and suggested the polling company asks the questions specifically to show public support for the conservative position. They cited an example when Rasmussen asked "Should the government set limits on how much salt Americans can eat?" when the issue was whether to limit the amount of salt in _pre-processed food_. No one suggested the government should set limits on an individual's salt intake.[85]
> 
> *OtherEdit*
> _Time_ magazine has described Rasmussen Reports as a "conservative-leaning polling group."[86] The _Washington Post_ called Rasmussen a "polarizing pollster."[87] John Zogby said that Scott Rasmussen has a "conservative constituency."[88] The Center for Public Integrity listed "Scott Rasmussen Inc" as a paid consultant for the 2004 George W. Bush campaign.[89] _The Washington Post_ reported that the 2004 Bush re-election campaign had used a feature on the Rasmussen Reports website that allowed customers to program their own polls, and that Rasmussen asserted that he had not written any of the questions nor assisted Republicans.[72]"
> 
> Source: Wikipedia
Click to expand...



The link for this polls methodology is included in the OP. and the wording of the questions.


If you want to review them for a flaw, go right ahead.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
Click to expand...


No they don't. Go take a poll of 40 million blacks the come back and tell me what you get. Or go to an all black forum post this and see what you get. You would be banned immediately.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you seperate the results by conservative view and liberal view,
> 49% of "conservatives" believe that blacks are more racist than whites, and 21% of liberals believe the same, but 27% of liberals surveyed, believe whites are more racist.
> 
> No surprise that Rasmussen Reports is more conservative oriented.
> 
> "New Republic called Rasmussen "the gold standard in the conservative world"[84] and suggested the polling company asks the questions specifically to show public support for the conservative position. They cited an example when Rasmussen asked "Should the government set limits on how much salt Americans can eat?" when the issue was whether to limit the amount of salt in _pre-processed food_. No one suggested the government should set limits on an individual's salt intake.[85]
> 
> *OtherEdit*
> _Time_ magazine has described Rasmussen Reports as a "conservative-leaning polling group."[86] The _Washington Post_ called Rasmussen a "polarizing pollster."[87] John Zogby said that Scott Rasmussen has a "conservative constituency."[88] The Center for Public Integrity listed "Scott Rasmussen Inc" as a paid consultant for the 2004 George W. Bush campaign.[89] _The Washington Post_ reported that the 2004 Bush re-election campaign had used a feature on the Rasmussen Reports website that allowed customers to program their own polls, and that Rasmussen asserted that he had not written any of the questions nor assisted Republicans.[72]"
> 
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The link for this polls methodology is included in the OP. and the wording of the questions.
> 
> 
> If you want to review them for a flaw, go right ahead.
Click to expand...


I read all of the information, and l took the SOURCE into consideration as well.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called IM2 on his bullshit, and correctly so. He lied.
> 
> 
> YOu jumped in to defend his lie and I called you on it, and rightfully so. YOu are defending an obvious lie
> 
> 
> Your spinning of that, as "whining" is just you being a dishonest asshole. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Are you admitting, with your "just to fuck with you" that you are knowing lying and being a troll and an asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies.
> 
> 
> That was you.
> 
> 
> And that makes YOU the troll.
> 
> 
> AND your claiming this or that about me?
> 
> 
> NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
Click to expand...



And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.

So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least. 






> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.




I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years. 


I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.


IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am 


ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.


I have certainly done so with YOU for example.




FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.


That makes you a race baiter and a liar.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no credibility. None of you racists do. What you have is a big circle jerk amongst yourselves where you all gang up on people and you think that means you have credibility. You conservatives are the rude ones who expect kindness in return for your incivility and racism.
Click to expand...



My arguments stand or not, based on their merits or lack there of.


You are the asshole (since you called me an asshole) who claimed that in 2006, that black voting rights were renewed.

That is a lie, and you know it.



My argument is sound. Any reasonable person would give me some credibility for that, but it is not relevant to the fact that my argument is sound.


YOUR position is absurd. You are absurd. Your defenders are absurd.


----------



## IM2

Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013

*National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
Conducted July 1-2, 2013
By Rasmussen Reports
Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®

More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics

*The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®

*The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*

U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers

*No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> You've admitted that you are just here to amuse yourself, by fucking with people.
> 
> 
> You don't care about your credibility. THat is an admission that you are comfortable lying and being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for all I know, you care the MOST about what I say, because you can't refute a single thing I say.
> 
> 
> And are just lying, because you don't care about your credibility.
> 
> 
> And are just here to fuck with people. Your words, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.
> 
> I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.
> 
> The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.
> 
> You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility
Click to expand...



So, how about a  link demonstrating how Black Voting rights were renewed in 2006?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm not lying. And not a troll. YOU are an asshole, and you're an effeminate whiner.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies.
> 
> 
> That was you.
> 
> 
> And that makes YOU the troll.
> 
> 
> AND your claiming this or that about me?
> 
> 
> NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.
> 
> So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years.
> 
> 
> I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.
> 
> 
> IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am
> 
> 
> ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.
> 
> 
> I have certainly done so with YOU for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> That makes you a race baiter and a liar.
Click to expand...



 It makes me someone who doesn't agree with the nonsense that you post, your obvious ignorance, and how you embellish what others say, and then actually are delusional enough to believe that you tell the truth.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013
> 
> *National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
> Conducted July 1-2, 2013
> By Rasmussen Reports
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics
> 
> *The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> *The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*
> 
> U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers
> 
> *No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*


Do you consider yourself more racist than the average black? Or are they all like you?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. Go take a poll of 40 million blacks the come back and tell me what you get. Or go to an all black forum post this and see what you get. You would be banned immediately.
Click to expand...



1. Thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand the math behind the concept of polling.


2. What would me being banned from a all black forum prove, in your mind?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that "I Fuck with YOU", because you are irritating....not people in general here, so stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.
> 
> I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.
> 
> The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.
> 
> You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about a  link demonstrating how Black Voting rights were renewed in 2006?
Click to expand...


Read the thread. I clearly stated that I understood the difference between the provisions and the,actual voting right. 

The provisions protect the right to vote from Trumptards like you.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they poll?  A group of black Republicans?
> 
> Even if every single black person in America except for me voted that they believed blacks were more racist than whites that still would not be "most Americans".  African Americans make up approximately 13% of the U.S. population which is reportedly around 320 million people.  13% of 320,000,000 = 41,000,000 people out of 320,000,000.  31% of those 41,000,000 African Americans is 12,896,000 African Americans.  Most is 51% or more which would be 160,000,001+.
> 
> 12,986,000 people vs 160,000,001.  That's no where near "most Americans" and that doesn't even include the votes of any white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. Go take a poll of 40 million blacks the come back and tell me what you get. Or go to an all black forum post this and see what you get. You would be banned immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand the math behind the concept of polling.
> 
> 
> 2. What would me being banned from a all black forum prove, in your mind?
Click to expand...


Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013

*National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
Conducted July 1-2, 2013
By Rasmussen Reports
Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®

More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics

*The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®

*The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*

U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers

*No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that has admitted that he is just here to fuck with people, and that he doesn't care about his credibility, which is another way of saying that you are comfortable with telling obvious lies.
> 
> 
> That was you.
> 
> 
> And that makes YOU the troll.
> 
> 
> AND your claiming this or that about me?
> 
> 
> NO credibility. You've admitted that you are just here to fuck with people, and don't mind lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.
> 
> So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years.
> 
> 
> I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.
> 
> 
> IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am
> 
> 
> ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.
> 
> 
> I have certainly done so with YOU for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> That makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me someone who doesn't agree with the nonsense that you post, your obvious ignorance, and how you embellish what others say, and then actually are delusional enough to believe that you tell the truth.
Click to expand...



No, it makes you a race baiter and a liar.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also said that you don't care about your credibility, so for all we know, that was nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you be quite rude to others, Cecilie for example, very recently.
> 
> 
> You said you were here solely for entertainment. And being an ass to people, seems to be a big part of it for you.
> 
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.
> 
> I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.
> 
> The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.
> 
> You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about a  link demonstrating how Black Voting rights were renewed in 2006?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I clearly stated that I understood the difference between the provisions and the,actual voting right.
> 
> The provisions protect the right to vote from Trumptards like you.
Click to expand...




SO, you know he's been lying and you've been defending him and attacking me for calling him a liar?


And you still have the nerve to deny being a Troll?


lol!!!!


YOU LOSE, TROLL.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, from the OP.
> 
> 
> "Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> "
> 
> 
> There is also a link to review their methodology, if you want to seriously question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. Go take a poll of 40 million blacks the come back and tell me what you get. Or go to an all black forum post this and see what you get. You would be banned immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand the math behind the concept of polling.
> 
> 
> 2. What would me being banned from a all black forum prove, in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013
> 
> *National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
> Conducted July 1-2, 2013
> By Rasmussen Reports
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics
> 
> *The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> *The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*
> 
> U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers
> 
> *No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*
Click to expand...




The question of your lack of math, was already settled. You don't have to beat that dead horse, any more.


----------



## Cecilie1200

katsteve2012 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> As usual, you looked for a reason to get your feelings hurt, and ASSume that "the entire white population was being insulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he didn't state that directly?  Now YOU are a lying sack of shit, just like he is.
> 
> "Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more yeas."  Direct quote from him.
> 
> Tell me again that he "didn't state that directly".  Go on, SAY it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will address your question, when you ask it in a civilized manner.
> 
> I don't normally engage in any dialouge with low class, foul mouthed females.
Click to expand...


What a coincidence.  I don't accord civility to lying, partisan hacks.  You want to be treated with respect, you EARN it.  Demanding it just tells me you don't deserve it.

Oh, and there's no need for you to say anything else.  You just admitted that you were lying, and that you're too much of a poltroon to own up to it.

You are dismissed.

FLUSH!


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm black and say we are not as racist as whites. Not even close. Talking about racists, airing our grievances and frustrations with racist whites is not racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. Go take a poll of 40 million blacks the come back and tell me what you get. Or go to an all black forum post this and see what you get. You would be banned immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand the math behind the concept of polling.
> 
> 
> 2. What would me being banned from a all black forum prove, in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013
> 
> *National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
> Conducted July 1-2, 2013
> By Rasmussen Reports
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics
> 
> *The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> *The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*
> 
> U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers
> 
> *No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question of your lack of math, was already settled. You don't have to beat that dead horse, any more.
Click to expand...


Only in your dreams junior. Read em and weep. .

Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013

*National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
Conducted July 1-2, 2013
By Rasmussen Reports
Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®

More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics

*The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®

*The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*

U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers

*No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1965 voting rights provisions is not "black people's right to vote".
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, except you AREN'T saying, "There are whites".  You are saying, "White people".  In the English language, that means "all of them".


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*



Just as soon as you explain to us when BLACK people's right to vote comes up for renewal, rather than LYING YOUR FUCKING ASS OFF about something even black political leaders have said isn't what you claim.

No one here is required to answer questions based on an assumption that your LIES are the truth.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
Click to expand...


Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.

So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. We all know that the "provisions" were to ensure that certain "practices and barriers that  "affected" the overall right  of people who were historically disenfranchised to vote were controlled.
> 
> Although the "provisions" were not the actual voting rights act, they were a component of ensuring that the "process" of voting was equal in areas where it had a history of inequality.
> 
> Certain  racist assholes will nit pick and play semantics anyway possible in order to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voting rights of blacks do not come up for renewal.
> 
> 
> That is not nitpicking.
> 
> 
> What he is trying to imply, not state openly, because then it can be easily refuted,
> 
> is that without special federal oversight, evil white racists would end black voting as per the Jim Crow South, of several generations ago.
> 
> 
> What gets me, is that in saying that, he is utterly insulting the whites of this country, yet the libs are happy to just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them "Cucks" is really making more and more sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not state that voting rights are coming up for renewal. Neither did he state that directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a sense, that's exactly what he did. Here is what he said:
> 
> "... _explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a question. And actually was a civilized question. How is that a "smear" to the entire whiten population of this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about a smear. I'm just pointing out that, in effect, he was saying that the black right to vote was up for renewal and it was not.
> 
> If he knew that it was the provisions up for renewal and not the black right to vote, then why ask the question as to when the white right to vote comes before Congress for renewal? Wouldn't that be irrelevant considering that neither the white nor black right to vote was at issue?
Click to expand...


Oh, he's not saying it "in effect".  He's saying it outright.  There's no implication or inference happening there.

Kat is just another liar who wants to pretend reality is something different than it is.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.
> 
> So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years.
> 
> 
> I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.
> 
> 
> IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am
> 
> 
> ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.
> 
> 
> I have certainly done so with YOU for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> That makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me someone who doesn't agree with the nonsense that you post, your obvious ignorance, and how you embellish what others say, and then actually are delusional enough to believe that you tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a race baiter and a liar.
Click to expand...


Let me explain to you what race baiting is, a poll of 1,000 people that you use in order to claim 40 million blacks are more racist than whites. I was right about the 2006 vote. But in usual weasel style you could not answer if whites had ever faced anything whereby their right to vote was ever up for renewal or even if there was ever an amendment made to he constitution whereby provisions had to be made to protect the right for whites to vote.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
Click to expand...


Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period. The fact you don't want to face, is the right of whites to vote or any provisions around that right never goes to congress for a vote to renew.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation hat shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?

You're an amateur Cecile.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight.  IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what a  dumb woman thinks. You guys do the same to us then when we call you out you whine about being individuals. Well we are individuals and just because we denounce your racism doesn't mean we all are doing so because we want to find a reason to blame whites for our failures. This is what you Cecile and every other racist has stated about blacks as a group.  So no one gives a fuck what either of you think or are insulted by with your fake individualism.
Click to expand...


So you're not only a racist, you're also a sexist.  Good to know.

Not surprising that the only two "accomplishments" in life that you have are to have black skin and a penis.


----------



## Cecilie1200

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about shit. You are nothing. A troll.  I, Katsteve and other blacks are here in a all white forum challenging your racism. But you are a pussy, you won't do the same and enter an all black forum running your mouth like you do here. You are a coward. You have no credibility. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
Click to expand...


One of the many ways you can tell that IM2 is a racist piece of shit:  he looks at the many, MANY white people throughout American history who risked, if not gave, their lives to obtain freedom for black people, and then he decides that the color of the skin far outweighs the content of their actions, and dismisses them as being of no consequence and deserving of no gratitude.

Sorry, but it doesn't get any more racist than that.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we know Correll.
> 
> Don't try the talking about the 15th amendment son. We all know that amendment was not followed.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except you AREN'T saying, "There are whites".  You are saying, "White people".  In the English language, that means "all of them".
Click to expand...


Let's stop the gaslighting and you understand that whites are responsible for the racism here in America.  That is documented historical and legal fact. To say that is not racist, it does not meet the definition of racsm. Just because you don't like hearing this does not make it racist. There are whites who have the same attitude whites had in 1818. I have said that more than once. I have never said anything even close to meaning that all whites  have the same attitude they did in 1818. Stop making things up.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claimed that the 2006 vote was a renewal of the black right to vote. THat was a lie.
> 
> 2. I constantly address your claims seriously and honestly. That is the opposite of a troll. YOu calling me a troll is another lie.
> 
> 3. "All white forum"? LOL!!!! Support that bullshit or do you just want to admit that it is just another lie?
> 
> 
> 4. YOu don't challenge my racism, because I am not racist. I challenge you on issues, and your only defense is to insult me because your polices are wrong, and you can't defend them based on their merits.
> 
> 5  ALso, as you falsely called me an asshole, I will now honestly call you one. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 6. Mmm, an all black forum. Interesting idea. Got a link?
> 
> 
> 7. There is no physical danger for any of us, on an internet forum. It is stupid to call me a coward.
> 
> 
> 8. My credibility is fine. I never lie, and anyone who is not a self deluding asshole, can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the many ways you can tell that IM2 is a racist piece of shit:  he looks at the many, MANY white people throughout American history who risked, if not gave, their lives to obtain freedom for black people, and then he decides that the color of the skin far outweighs the content of their actions, and dismisses them as being of no consequence and deserving of no gratitude.
> 
> Sorry, but it doesn't get any more racist than that.
Click to expand...


I've done nothing of the sort. But one way we know you are a racist is you want give whites more credit than  they deserved and give blacks no credit at all.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if "YOU " are that easily insulted by something stated on an anonymous message board,   and do not possess the mental acuity to determine if  it applies directly  to you, then it may be possible that your emotional maturity is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the problem is IM2 and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not insulting people, or defending insults and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nor anyone else tells me "what to defend". You should try not being such a pompous asshole and you won't be insulted in return by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a suggestion. Obviously. And I try to treat people the way they treat me. If you feel that I am a "pompous asshole" then I have succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as IM2 goes,  he is a grown man,
> 
> Do not speak to me about him. Grow some balls and talk to him yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken and am speaking to him plenty. WHich you know.
> 
> 
> BUt you had to pretend otherwise, to sort of justify your little zinger,
> 
> 
> cause shit like that, is ALL you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie's point stands, you've done nothing to refute it, NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words.
> 
> 
> "IM2 babbles on and on endlessly about the evils of "the whites of today" because HE'S a collectivist, but the problem is that WE are mysteriously and unexplainably viewing his insults as insults."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what a  dumb woman thinks. You guys do the same to us then when we call you out you whine about being individuals. Well we are individuals and just because we denounce your racism doesn't mean we all are doing so because we want to find a reason to blame whites for our failures. This is what you Cecile and every other racist has stated about blacks as a group.  So no one gives a fuck what either of you think or are insulted by with your fake individualism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're not only a racist, you're also a sexist.  Good to know.
> 
> Not surprising that the only two "accomplishments" in life that you have are to have black skin and a penis.
Click to expand...


You are dumb nd you are a woman.  I have called these racist males dumb also. Racism and sexism have nothing to do with me. You sure these are my only two accomplishments? Because I can easily make you eat your words. I suggest you stop making these kinds of assumptions.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period.
Click to expand...


No, it was not. Why do you keep saying this? It's already been explained to you that the provisions were up for renewal, not the right to vote. And the provisions do not provide the black right to vote nor is the black right to vote contingent upon the provisions being in effect. As already mentioned, the provisions only provided protections against unfair literacy tests and whatnot.

If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie about 2006.
> 
> You're a white racist troll. You've not shown the national policy of anti white discrimination. You have not shown by peer reviewed evidence when racism ended. You have not shown where the white right to vote in any way shape or form was ever up for a congressional vote, to protect that right or provisions thereof.. You haven't shown one amendment that was ever made to protect the white right to vote.
> 
> You avoid everything. Then you whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
Click to expand...


"Diminish what we have endured" = refusing to pretend 2018 is no different from 1955, and refusing to take the blame for the actions of people who died before we were born.

You only "need to be grateful" if you're a decent human being who puts recognition of facts and attempts to put right the wrongs of the past above playing the victim.  Since that doesn't apply to you . . .


----------



## IM2

Cecile you run your mouth. but talk is cheap.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation that shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that you're not speaking for me.
> 
> Frankly, I got tired of it a long time ago in a different forum. If you think that some of those here are bad, the forum that I used to visit made this one look like a kindergarten class.
> 
> I think that there are some here that converse intelligently, and others are only here because they can say whatever they want to and be subjected to "political correctness"......lol.
> 
> Then there are some here who actually harbor the belief that they are the victims of  rampant anti white discrimination.
> 
> And that I have to laugh at, having seen REAL discrimination, up to and including separate and UNEQUAL access to anything and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in some of those too. And they are all republicans who talk about how democrats are the racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That false narrative has been circulated for decades. It is a documented fact that many former democrats(mainly Southern) exited the democratic party in the 1960's to become republicans.
> 
> There are some loons here that will swear to you that the Southern Strategy was a hoax and never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but unfortunately for them we were alive and saw how whites reacted to Dr. King and the civil rights movement In person. They fool children like Kanye, but we veterans know the truth.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for YOU, we can read a calendar and see that it's not the 1960s any more, so we can see the difference between the truth then and the truth now.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
Click to expand...


And you think you are telling us WHAT that's either a great newsflash, or of relevance today?


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks the entire white race owes reparations
> 
> 
> 
> The government is the entity that makes reparations, we've already covered this.
Click to expand...


Neither the white people alive today, nor the government on their behalf, owes any reparations in this case.

I hope that makes it completely clear.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. This so called "moron" certainly has you putting forth a lot of effort to defend yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that but all they spend their time doing is picking apart what others have stated instead of offering anything in support of their own positions.  They have nothing of substance to offer to defend the position that they've taken up, will attempt to confine the debate to a narrow subset that they feel they can make points on while completely ignoring the overall picture of the disparate impact that these laws have had on people of African descent.
> 
> And the double standard is on glaring display here as well.  It takes how many of them to try and defend their position against just IM2 and you?
Click to expand...


Actually, that only takes one of us.  The fact that the others can't stand to watch lying and bullshit go past without commenting doesn't mean it's REQUIRED.

FYI, just so you know, "nothing of substance to offer to defend the position" is not defined as "I will NEVER accept any proof, no matter what it is, that contradicts what I want to believe."


----------



## Cecilie1200

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bused to a predominately white school during that era, and I do not have fond memories of it. A number of black students that were sent there dropped out, and one even committed suicide.
> 
> My parents marched in the civil rights movement and endured all of the abuse that other protesters did, and then some.
> 
> Speaking for myself, everyone made sacrifices during that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including whites...  Someone tell the ignorant IM2 that please.
> 
> Many whites including the ones down in Mississippi sacrificed their lives for the black struggle, and to negate that fact like IM2 does here flies into the face of all who sacrificed or we're sacrificed upon the alter of civil rights be it black or white who believed that all men are created equal, and were endowed by their creator etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said, "speaking for myself, everyone sacrificed"..that includes everyone who was impacted in some way,  in spite of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't need me to speak for you  so I won't. What I will say is that am tired of these white people here who have chosen to diminish what we have endured in every instance to make claims of how whites have suffered and how we need to be grateful to them as the small numbers of whites who worked with blacks are the exclusive reason why we got freedom or civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like you are tired of white people, period!
Click to expand...


Not nearly as tired as virtually EVERY person is of him.


----------



## Cecilie1200

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lawdy... Anyone reading these books ?? How did this turn into a right to vote thread ?? Did the original opt finally get an answer ?
Click to expand...


I'd say the swarm of leftists who descended to tell us how "racist" we are for not pretending that it's still 1960 pretty much answered the OP, yeah.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
Click to expand...


Yeah, and what YOU don't tell anyone is that that's considered a standard sample for a political opinion poll.

"There are about 200 million adult or voting age Americans. But the average poll has a sample size of 1,000 adults."
FAQs | NCPP - National Council on Public Polls


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not. Why do you keep saying this? It's already been explained to you that the provisions were up for renewal, not the right to vote. And the provisions do not provide the black right to vote nor is the black right to vote contingent upon the provisions being in effect. As already mentioned, the provisions only provided protections against unfair literacy tests and whatnot.
> 
> If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.
Click to expand...


And like I said, it was. When the voting rights act was signed the president at that time said blacks we denied the right to vote based on race. The bill wasn't called the voting rights act because blacks had the right to vote. So please stop playing games with semantics ad recognize that just because the 15th amendment existed it meant we had the right to vote. How dumb are you guys?  Maybe for whites a law gets made and you get the rights in that law, but that isn't how it works for us. Besides the point was that whites never had face anything like this in regards to your right to vote.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what YOU don't tell anyone is that that's considered a standard sample for a political opinion poll.
> 
> "There are about 200 million adult or voting age Americans. But the average poll has a sample size of 1,000 adults."
> FAQs | NCPP - National Council on Public Polls
Click to expand...


So? I don't cite or use polls to determine anything. Whites have a 241 year minimum track record of racism . Blacks have done nothing close.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period. The fact you don't want to face, is the right of whites to vote or any provisions around that right never goes to congress for a vote to renew.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation hat shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?
> 
> You're an amateur Cecile.
Click to expand...


Your right to vote was NEVER "up for renewal".  THAT is a fact.  That is a fact that was stated by multiple black political leaders at the time.  But THAT doesn't allow you to feel put-down and abused and oppressed, does it?  And your desire to blame others for your shit life is the only "fact" you're interested in.

Every time you belligerently state that "our right to vote was up for renewal" is a BALD-FACED, RACIST LIE.  That is another fact.

The fact you don't want to face is that you're not being targeted by some big, shadowy conspiracy of eeeeevil white people trying to keep you down, because you're too much of a meaningless failure for white people, or anyone else, to give that much of a shit about.

FACT:  voting rights never came up for renewal.

FACT:  any conversation based on any assumption otherwise will not be taking place.

FACT:  You can shove your demands up your ass, right along with your pathetic butthurt over things that were done to people who died before you were born, RACIST.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lawdy... Anyone reading these books ?? How did this turn into a right to vote thread ?? Did the original opt finally get an answer ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the swarm of leftists who descended to tell us how "racist" we are for not pretending that it's still 1960 pretty much answered the OP, yeah.
Click to expand...


And that's the problem. We look in forums like this in 2018 and see the same racist attitudes that have always existed among whites.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period. The fact you don't want to face, is the right of whites to vote or any provisions around that right never goes to congress for a vote to renew.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation hat shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?
> 
> You're an amateur Cecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right to vote was NEVER "up for renewal".  THAT is a fact.  That is a fact that was stated by multiple black political leaders at the time.  But THAT doesn't allow you to feel put-down and abused and oppressed, does it?  And your desire to blame others for your shit life is the only "fact" you're interested in.
> 
> Every time you belligerently state that "our right to vote was up for renewal" is a BALD-FACED, RACIST LIE.  That is another fact.
> 
> The fact you don't want to face is that you're not being targeted by some big, shadowy conspiracy of eeeeevil white people trying to keep you down, because you're too much of a meaningless failure for white people, or anyone else, to give that much of a shit about.
> 
> FACT:  voting rights never came up for renewal.
> 
> FACT:  any conversation based on any assumption otherwise will not be taking place.
> 
> FACT:  You can shove your demands up your ass, right along with your pathetic butthurt over things that were done to people who died before you were born, RACIST.
Click to expand...


Our right vote was up for renewal and that's the only fact there is.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation that shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?

You can either prove racism ended or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you know that, then why did you refer to the "black right to vote"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except you AREN'T saying, "There are whites".  You are saying, "White people".  In the English language, that means "all of them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's stop the gaslighting and you understand that whites are responsible for the racism here in America.  That is documented historical and legal fact. To say that is not racist, it does not meet the definition of racsm. Just because you don't like hearing this does not make it racist. There are whites who have the same attitude whites had in 1818. I have said that more than once. I have never said anything even close to meaning that all whites  have the same attitude they did in 1818. Stop making things up.
Click to expand...


"Gaslighting" would require you to have any sanity to start with.  It's obvious that you drove yourself insane with your obsessive pretense that it's still 1955.  Or worse, 1855.

What is documented historical and legal fact is that IT IS 2018, and to say that the events of 150 years ago, or even 50 years ago, are somehow relevant to today is dishonest, well over the border into fucking delusional.

"There are whites who have the same attitude".  Yeah, all 100 or so of them.  You know how I know you're a racist?  Because your entire existence revolves around hating, fearing, and obsessing over a handful of marginalized, isolated nutjobs to the point that you ignore and repulse the vast majority of people around you.

Dude, if I ever in my life spoke about black people the way you do white people, you'd be dancing up and down, waving it like a banner "proving" that I was racist and hated black people.  That's how I know you're a racist piece of shit:  I just look at your posts, change the word "white" to "black", and ask myself how you would react if I said it.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the blacks right to vote. Do not try to pretend the 15th was followed junior. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except you AREN'T saying, "There are whites".  You are saying, "White people".  In the English language, that means "all of them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's stop the gaslighting and you understand that whites are responsible for the racism here in America.  That is documented historical and legal fact. To say that is not racist, it does not meet the definition of racsm. Just because you don't like hearing this does not make it racist. There are whites who have the same attitude whites had in 1818. I have said that more than once. I have never said anything even close to meaning that all whites  have the same attitude they did in 1818. Stop making things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gaslighting" would require you to have any sanity to start with.  It's obvious that you drove yourself insane with your obsessive pretense that it's still 1955.  Or worse, 1855.
> 
> What is documented historical and legal fact is that IT IS 2018, and to say that the events of 150 years ago, or even 50 years ago, are somehow relevant to today is dishonest, well over the border into fucking delusional.
> 
> "There are whites who have the same attitude".  Yeah, all 100 or so of them.  You know how I know you're a racist?  Because your entire existence revolves around hating, fearing, and obsessing over a handful of marginalized, isolated nutjobs to the point that you ignore and repulse the vast majority of people around you.
> 
> Dude, if I ever in my life spoke about black people the way you do white people, you'd be dancing up and down, waving it like a banner "proving" that I was racist and hated black people.  That's how I know you're a racist piece of shit:  I just look at your posts, change the word "white" to "black", and ask myself how you would react if I said it.
Click to expand...


There are millions of whites who have the attitude I talk about. Trump got 60 mullion votes, not 100.

The US constitution is over 200 years old.  It impacts all of us now. So for you to say events of even 50 years ago have no impact or are relevant to today is what borders on delusional. My existence d around s not revolve around anything you claim.  You assume a lot of things but I will tell you I am more accomplished than you will ever be and have achieved more than you ever will.

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except you AREN'T saying, "There are whites".  You are saying, "White people".  In the English language, that means "all of them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's stop the gaslighting and you understand that whites are responsible for the racism here in America.  That is documented historical and legal fact. To say that is not racist, it does not meet the definition of racsm. Just because you don't like hearing this does not make it racist. There are whites who have the same attitude whites had in 1818. I have said that more than once. I have never said anything even close to meaning that all whites  have the same attitude they did in 1818. Stop making things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gaslighting" would require you to have any sanity to start with.  It's obvious that you drove yourself insane with your obsessive pretense that it's still 1955.  Or worse, 1855.
> 
> What is documented historical and legal fact is that IT IS 2018, and to say that the events of 150 years ago, or even 50 years ago, are somehow relevant to today is dishonest, well over the border into fucking delusional.
> 
> "There are whites who have the same attitude".  Yeah, all 100 or so of them.  You know how I know you're a racist?  Because your entire existence revolves around hating, fearing, and obsessing over a handful of marginalized, isolated nutjobs to the point that you ignore and repulse the vast majority of people around you.
> 
> Dude, if I ever in my life spoke about black people the way you do white people, you'd be dancing up and down, waving it like a banner "proving" that I was racist and hated black people.  That's how I know you're a racist piece of shit:  I just look at your posts, change the word "white" to "black", and ask myself how you would react if I said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of whites who have the attitude I talk about. Trump got 60 mullion votes, not 100.
> 
> The US constitution is over 200 years old.  It impacts all of us now. So for you to say events of even 50 years ago have no impact or are relevant to today is what borders on delusional. My existence d around s not revolve around anything you claim.  You assume a lot of things but I will tell you I am more accomplished than you will ever be and have achieved more than you ever will.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
Click to expand...

There you go again telling someone you are more accomplished and successful than they are. Lol


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So t me play your game with you.
> 
> Congress voted in 2006 to extend the black right to vote for 25 more  yeas. So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does provisions of white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period. The fact you don't want to face, is the right of whites to vote or any provisions around that right never goes to congress for a vote to renew.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation hat shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?
> 
> You're an amateur Cecile.
Click to expand...

So if that law is not "extended", blacks will loose their right to vote?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not. Why do you keep saying this? It's already been explained to you that the provisions were up for renewal, not the right to vote. And the provisions do not provide the black right to vote nor is the black right to vote contingent upon the provisions being in effect. As already mentioned, the provisions only provided protections against unfair literacy tests and whatnot.
> 
> If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And like I said, it was. When the voting rights act was signed the president at that time said blacks we denied the right to vote based on race. The bill wasn't called the voting rights act because blacks had the right to vote. So please stop playing games with semantics ad recognize that just because the 15th amendment existed it meant we had the right to vote. How dumb are you guys?  Maybe for whites a law gets made and you get the rights in that law, but that isn't how it works for us. Besides the point was that whites never had face anything like this in regards to your right to vote.
Click to expand...


We're not talking about the Voting Rights Act itself, we're talking about the provisions that were added to it. The Act itself and the black right to vote were not up for renewal and they never will be. The protective provisions are what was renewed in 2006. 

When Johnson said what he said, he did not mean that blacks were denied the right to vote, per se. What he meant was that blacks were not being allowed to _exercise the right_ they legally already had. That was the purpose of the Voting Rights Act. The VRA was meant to make it loud and clear to everyone that blacks had the right to vote and no underhanded measures such as literacy tests would be tolerated.

This is not playing with semantics, it's merely an objective view of the issue. And again, if they did away with the provisions tomorrow, blacks would still have the right to vote. Do you deny this?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

mudwhistle said:


> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)



I see from the link that the questions  that  were asked were simply 1* Are most white Americans racist?  2* Are most black Americans racist? First of all, nowhere is "racist or racism"  defined  opening the distinct  possibility that, among other things, people of different races have different definitions of " racist"  In addition, there is no information regarding the percentage of whites vs. blacks among the respondents and given the fact that there are more whites than blacks in the general population, and the fact that people of either race are unlikely to label "most people" of their own race as racist, the results are most certainly skew to favor the results that are reported.

That is just one of many problems that I see with how this conclusion was arrived at. In addition, the answer to the question has to be highly subjective based on ones over all impression of, and feelings about  each racial group, possibly influenced by a few personal experiences. But NO ONE, in a phone survey , including myself, can objectively say with conviction that   that know that whites, or blacks as a group are more or less racist that the other. Therefor, I'm calling bullshit on this.


----------



## IM2

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from the link that the questions  that  were asked were simply 1* Are most white Americans racist?  2* Are most black Americans racist? First of all, nowhere is "racist or racism"  defined  opening the distinct  possibility that, among other things, people of different races have different definitions of " racist"  In addition, there is no information regarding the percentage of whites vs. blacks among the respondents and given the fact that there are more whites than blacks in the general population, and the fact that people of either race are unlikely to label "most people" of their own race as racist, the results are most certainly skew to favor the results that are reported.
> 
> That is just one of many problems that I see with how this conclusion was arrived at. In addition, the answer to the question has to be highly subjective based on ones over all impression of, and feelings about  each racial group, possibly influenced by a few personal experiences. But NO ONE, in a phone survey , including myself, can objectively say with conviction that   that know that whites, or blacks as a group are more or less racist that the other. Therefor, I'm calling bullshit on this.
Click to expand...


What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and it is no coincidence  the offending group is the one pushing this claim.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from the link that the questions  that  were asked were simply 1* Are most white Americans racist?  2* Are most black Americans racist? First of all, nowhere is "racist or racism"  defined  opening the distinct  possibility that, among other things, people of different races have different definitions of " racist"  In addition, there is no information regarding the percentage of whites vs. blacks among the respondents and given the fact that there are more whites than blacks in the general population, and the fact that people of either race are unlikely to label "most people" of their own race as racist, the results are most certainly skew to favor the results that are reported.
> 
> That is just one of many problems that I see with how this conclusion was arrived at. In addition, the answer to the question has to be highly subjective based on ones over all impression of, and feelings about  each racial group, possibly influenced by a few personal experiences. But NO ONE, in a phone survey , including myself, can objectively say with conviction that   that know that whites, or blacks as a group are more or less racist that the other. Therefor, I'm calling bullshit on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and it is no coincidence  the offending group is the one pushing this claim.
Click to expand...


What I think we can do is YOU can stop trying to pretend you have ANY standing to suggest that people "stop lying" unless and until YOU stop lying about "our voting rights had to be renewed", WHICH IS A BIG FAT LIE, you piece of shit.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Correll said:


> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.


But you understood the point he was making correct?  And if so then why would you characterize what he wrote as a lie instead of a misstatement, even if it was (I'm sure if it was or not because I wasn't closely following that particular discussion).


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and *it is no coincidence the offending group is the one pushing this claim*.


This needs to be highlighted and stated again, thank you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> But you understood the point he was making correct?  And if so then why would you characterize what he wrote as a lie instead of a misstatement, even if it was (I'm sure if it was or not because I wasn't closely following that particular discussion).
Click to expand...


The point he was making?  That black voting rights had to be renewed, when they in fact did not?

Yes, we understood that point, and we "characterize it as a lie" because that's what one calls it when someone states something as fact that they know to be untrue.

It stopped being a "misstatement" by about the third time he had it explained to him how and why he was wrong, and how multiple leaders in the black community SAID that he was wrong.

Do you always have this much trouble telling when someone's lying to your face, or is it only when they're lying in service to your agenda?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.


Would it be fair to give the same test that lawyers are required to pass in order to get into law school to the average person, white or black?  It wasn't that black people were less literate than whites, although coming from a background where learning to read was prohibited and punishable with violence was certainly a disadvantage, it was that the blacks were being required to read and comprehend things that the average person of any race would not be able to accomplish while whites were given easy passages to read and comprehend if they were required to take the test at all.

This was an  example of blatant discriminatory treatment in order to obtain a discriminatory result - preventing African Americans from being able to vote.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and *it is no coincidence the offending group is the one pushing this claim*.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be highlighted and stated again, thank you.
Click to expand...


Really?  You feel that untrue slurs on an entire group of people "need to be stated again"?  Why, precisely?  I'm still trying to figure out what possible purpose you think dishonesty can serve.

Absolutely no one has suggested "the past doesn't matter".  What we HAVE suggested is that no one gets to claim perpetual victimhood for themselves based on wrongs done to people who died before he or she was even born.

There are many lessons to be learned from the human race's history of slavery, but "blacks are special victims forever" and "all white people for the rest of eternity are guilty" are not among them.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a moderator, so why I am hereis for me to decide, and as for you, you will   get in return what you put out there.
> 
> You are picking what I stated to suit your narrative, which makes you look stupid and childish.
> 
> In the same sentence, that I stated that this is entertainment, I also stated that "there are some here that I agree with, and some that I have utter disdain for".....and YOU  are one of them.
> 
> As far as "credibility" I stated that in a forum of complete strangers that is not most important to me, and specifically told YOU, that I could not care less about having ANY  with the likes of you as an individual.
> 
> Lastly, your hero "Cecile", came into this forum acting rude from the beginning and was spoken to in the same manner that I speak to you.
> 
> Feel free to use the ignore feature.
> 
> Ignorant, whiny, little person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.
> 
> I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.
> 
> The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.
> 
> You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about a  link demonstrating how Black Voting rights were renewed in 2006?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I clearly stated that I understood the difference between the provisions and the,actual voting right.
> 
> The provisions protect the right to vote from Trumptards like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, you know he's been lying and you've been defending him and attacking me for calling him a liar?
> 
> 
> And you still have the nerve to deny being a Troll?
> 
> 
> lol!!!!
> 
> 
> YOU LOSE, TROLL.
Click to expand...


No one in an anonymous forum loses anything, you fool. Except the time that it takes to post.

And as far as me "atracking" you, it certaibly was not to defend IM2. He can defend himself.

What is annoying about you is that you have the nerve to judge others, and frequently throw around terms like "race baiter and  liar"  and you are no different than those that you attempt to be critical of.


----------



## Cecilie1200

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be fair to give the same test that lawyers are required to pass in order to get into law school to the average person, white or black?  It wasn't that black people were less literate than whites, although coming from a background where learning to read was prohibited and punishable with violence was certainly a disadvantage, it was that the blacks were being required to read and comprehend things that the average person of any race would not be able to accomplish while whites were given easy passages to read and comprehend if they were required to take the test at all.
> 
> This was an  example of blatant discriminatory treatment in order to obtain a discriminatory result - preventing African Americans from being able to vote.
Click to expand...


Are you still yammering on about the evils of decades ago as though they have current relevance?  

Are black people being required to read and comprehend something NOW which they have no ability to accomplish?  Is some state requiring a literacy test to vote of which I am unaware?  No?  Hmm, then I guess you're wasting time, arentcha?

And more to the point, does blithering about literacy tests way back when have ANY effect on whether or not IM2's claims that "black voting rights had to be renewed"?


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> But you understood the point he was making correct?  And if so then why would you characterize what he wrote as a lie instead of a misstatement, even if it was (I'm sure if it was or not because I wasn't closely following that particular discussion).
Click to expand...


Simple. Because he takes everything that is posted here literally, and then repeats it like a poorly trained parrot. 

In addition, anywhere that he can find what his little one track mind interprets as a "vile smear" or "insult"  he will seize that and obsess over it, blowing it way out of sensible proportions like a 5 year throwing a tantrum. It amazing that an adult even thinks or processes that way, or can even function in the real world without falling apart.

SMGDH


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! Now you're so upset that you've completely lost what little ability that you had left to reason.
> 
> Anyone can look in this thread and see exactly what I stated, and see that you're making things up now.
> 
> 
> I was quite clear that I fuck with YOU specifically.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.
> 
> So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years.
> 
> 
> I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.
> 
> 
> IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am
> 
> 
> ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.
> 
> 
> I have certainly done so with YOU for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> That makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me someone who doesn't agree with the nonsense that you post, your obvious ignorance, and how you embellish what others say, and then actually are delusional enough to believe that you tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a race baiter and a liar.
Click to expand...


You are one of the premier race baiters and alt right loons  here, scooter.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from the link that the questions  that  were asked were simply 1* Are most white Americans racist?  2* Are most black Americans racist? First of all, nowhere is "racist or racism"  defined  opening the distinct  possibility that, among other things, people of different races have different definitions of " racist"  In addition, there is no information regarding the percentage of whites vs. blacks among the respondents and given the fact that there are more whites than blacks in the general population, and the fact that people of either race are unlikely to label "most people" of their own race as racist, the results are most certainly skew to favor the results that are reported.
> 
> That is just one of many problems that I see with how this conclusion was arrived at. In addition, the answer to the question has to be highly subjective based on ones over all impression of, and feelings about  each racial group, possibly influenced by a few personal experiences. But NO ONE, in a phone survey , including myself, can objectively say with conviction that   that know that whites, or blacks as a group are more or less racist that the other. Therefor, I'm calling bullshit on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and it is no coincidence  the offending group is the one pushing this claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is YOU can stop trying to pretend you have ANY standing to suggest that people "stop lying" unless and until YOU stop lying about "our voting rights had to be renewed", WHICH IS A BIG FAT LIE, you piece of shit.
Click to expand...


What I suggest you understand is that you shut your mouth because without those provisions we could not vote.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Do you always have this much trouble telling when someone's lying to your face, or is it only when they're lying in service to your agenda?


A right that can not be exercised or is being infringed upon is not a right that one truly has.

This is classic racism 101, free the slaves from physical bondage via the 13th amendment but then civilly enslave them and anyone else who is of African descent whether they had been a slave or not with a myriad of Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that only negatively impact the rights of blacks, not whites.  Those laws also instituted a legal system of racial segregation.

But just like the 14th Amendment was needed to clarify and ensure the rights of Americans of African descent as citizens, the the provisions under discussion were needed to cement and ensure the 15th Amendment rights of African Americans.  While in fact the 15th Amendment *protects *the rights of all Americans, African Americans included, in *practice *the rights of African Americans were violated with impunity and violence in many instances.

This is no different than someone stating that just because the civil rights act was passed in 1964 all of a sudden all racial discrimination in the country disappeared overnight which we all know was not the case. The Voting Rights Act provision as it relates to the 15th Amendment is no different.

And because you along with "he who shall not be named because he's hypersensitive to being contradicted" seem amazingly and ridiculously oblivious to racism that occurs today in the year 2017+ I will post for the third time, examples of modern day race based lawsuit settlements won by the EEOC:

#667


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> [redacted] said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good question, but not when one is discussing the actions of current white people.
> 
> You are constantly speaking as though white people TODAY, are completely hostile to any participation in their events by black people.
> 
> That is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EEOC investigates Title VII claims among other things. Is 2017 current enough for you? (these are _*only* _some of the cases in which they prevailed)
> 
> *E-RACE AND OTHER EEOC INITIATIVES
> Systemic*
> 
> In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in *systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets*. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).
> 
> 
> In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.
> 
> 
> In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle *sex and race harassment *investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, *had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment*. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.
> 
> 
> In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged *it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII*. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).
> 
> 
> In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a *restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans*. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.
> 
> 
> In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. *The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans.* The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).
> 
> In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).
> 
> 
> In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).
> 
> 
> In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the *company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area*. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).
> 
> 
> In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).
> 
> 
> In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that *the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy."* The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).
> 
> 
> In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that th*eir Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII*. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).
> 
> 
> In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).
> 
> 
> In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.
> 
> 
> In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging *discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide*. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, *Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct*. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. T*he EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement*. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, *the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged.* The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> 
> In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that *the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word)*. Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*
> 
> Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases (rest of cases)
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

mudwhistle said:


> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.


Lets think about this. Why would conservatives and Republicans be more likely to see blacks as racists. I have two theories. 1) They are projecting their own racist attitudes onto blacks, and 2) They are feeling the heat from blacks who are pushing back against actual racism that is perpetrated by conservatives and Republicans.

I would like to take this opportunity to comment on the pictures that are posted at the beginning of the OP which clearly reflect the bias of the OP> At the top there is a photo of Neo Nazis and Neo confederate white supremacists. Then there is a photo of black people and their supporters with signs about stopping police brutality, black lives matter, and peace. Nothing racist at all, yet the implication is that these juxtaposed images are somehow equal, or worse, show that blacks are more racist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Absolutely no one has suggested "the past doesn't matter". What we HAVE suggested is that no one gets to claim perpetual victimhood for themselves based on wrongs done to people who died before he or she was even born.


So in your mind this discussion is only about reparations and has nothing at all to do with current violations of civil rights law?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

mudwhistle said:


> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.


I have to wonder how that stat was teased out since the list of questions asked di not include one about the race of the respondent.


----------



## IM2

Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote. We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .

Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Are you still yammering on about the evils of decades ago as though they have current relevance?
> 
> Are black people being required to read and comprehend something NOW which they have no ability to accomplish? Is some state requiring a literacy test to vote of which I am unaware? No? Hmm, then I guess you're wasting time, arentcha?
> 
> And more to the point, does blithering about literacy tests way back when have ANY effect on whether or not IM2's claims that "black voting rights had to be renewed"?


LOL, everytime you say something it reminds me of the face of that snarling woman in the photo of the Little Rock Nine.  I tried to post it here but for some reason the system won't let me.  Maybe a link will work
1957: The Civil Rights Movement


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should let this cat IM2 know that white students were victims of reverse racism when they were forced to go to the majority black schools during the civil rights movement or act that forced that to happen.
> 
> Many whites actually dropped out of school during the time period all due to not wanting to be subjected to the racism they were to face at these schools when forced to go there as students.  They became pawns in a government experiment to then stop racism or to stop the separation of whites and blacks in all things government where government was in control.
> 
> This was one of the areas where whites made more sacrifices in the struggle, whether it was sacrificing their educations to keep from being abused or sticking it out because they actually believed that the experiment could work, and it did work as they also gave sacrifice in the situation to make sure that it did.
> 
> Whites and blacks suffered greatly during the period of transformation, and to suggest that no whites suffered is a testiment that some people are either liars or just ignorant as to the entire situation that took place back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacshve dine nthng like his. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
Click to expand...

So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ??  At what point will you let my white people go, and let them go on to live their lives free from your chains now being placed around their necks ??  See how that works ?

Two wrongs never make a right, now move on with your life and quit begging already.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

beagle9 said:


> So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ?


WHAT black racism?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

mudwhistle said:


> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving. However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.


A few  comments:

1) The answer to that question is likely to be about 90% subjective based on a few interactions with the opposite race and some news coverage about racially motivated incidents. No individual an know objectively- I do not know- the state of race relations overall.

2) There is no information about regional differences and intervening variable such as education or income of those responding. It is very likely that a middle class person from the North East who is educated  -of either race-will perceive race relations very differently from a poor, undereducated person from the deep south. Therefor, these stats a pretty useless.

3) The question does not include anything that indicates what the measure of  "improving race relations" is, leaving that to each respondent to interpret for themselves and leaving open the probability that people of different races interpret it differently.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be fair to give the same test that lawyers are required to pass in order to get into law school to the average person, white or black?  It wasn't that black people were less literate than whites, although coming from a background where learning to read was prohibited and punishable with violence was certainly a disadvantage, it was that the blacks were being required to read and comprehend things that the average person of any race would not be able to accomplish while whites were given easy passages to read and comprehend if they were required to take the test at all.
> 
> This was an  example of blatant discriminatory treatment in order to obtain a discriminatory result - preventing African Americans from being able to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still yammering on about the evils of decades ago as though they have current relevance?
> 
> Are black people being required to read and comprehend something NOW which they have no ability to accomplish?  Is some state requiring a literacy test to vote of which I am unaware?  No?  Hmm, then I guess you're wasting time, arentcha?
> 
> And more to the point, does blithering about literacy tests way back when have ANY effect on whether or not IM2's claims that "black voting rights had to be renewed"?
Click to expand...


These past events do have relevance to now. You ask that silly question in the second paragraph and that  is a show of just how ignorant you really are.  You don't have much education do you?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did away with the provisions today, blacks would still have the right to vote. And even if certain state and local governments imposed literacy tests and the like, it would be pointless since, as far as I know, blacks are just as literate as whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be fair to give the same test that lawyers are required to pass in order to get into law school to the average person, white or black?  It wasn't that black people were less literate than whites, although coming from a background where learning to read was prohibited and punishable with violence was certainly a disadvantage, it was that the blacks were being required to read and comprehend things that the average person of any race would not be able to accomplish while whites were given easy passages to read and comprehend if they were required to take the test at all.
> 
> This was an  example of blatant discriminatory treatment in order to obtain a discriminatory result - preventing African Americans from being able to vote.
Click to expand...


That blacks are just as literate as whites goes without saying today and perhaps even in 1965, but when the 15th Amendment was ratified in 1870, there were definitely fewer literate blacks than whites.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

And just as an aside, George Zimmerman is at it again:
Zimmerman allegedly stalked private eye working on Jay-Z's Trayvon doc

George Zimmerman, who was acquitted of murdering unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, has been charged with stalking a private investigator working on a Jay-Z documentary about the case.

Over the course of nine days in December, Dennis Warren got 55 calls, 67 text messages, 36 voicemails and 27 emails from Zimmerman, according to court documents. Zimmerman allegedly also threatened to feed the investigator to an alligator, the court papers show.

Zimmerman, who's had several run-ins with law enforcement since the racially charged 2012 case that ignited protests, is scheduled to be arraigned on the single misdemeanor charge on May 30.

Warren declined to comment, but according to a probable cause affidavit from the Seminole County Sheriff's Office, he was hired by a production company working with Jay-Z to contact people about participating in a TV series titled "Rest in Power: The Trayvon Martin Story."​


----------



## beagle9

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT black racism?
Click to expand...

It's called reverse racism for the lack of a better term or label.  You think that (reverse racism) can't be pepetrated by blacks who have shown that they can be just as racist as the next man or woman can be ??


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and *it is no coincidence the offending group is the one pushing this claim*.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be highlighted and stated again, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You feel that untrue slurs on an entire group of people "need to be stated again"?  Why, precisely?  I'm still trying to figure out what possible purpose you think dishonesty can serve.
> 
> Absolutely no one has suggested "the past doesn't matter".  What we HAVE suggested is that no one gets to claim perpetual victimhood for themselves based on wrongs done to people who died before he or she was even born.
> 
> There are many lessons to be learned from the human race's history of slavery, but "blacks are special victims forever" and "all white people for the rest of eternity are guilty" are not among them.
Click to expand...


It is very dfficult to debate people who really don't have the information necessary to be debating. The lesson you don't seem to have learned is that slavery was not the only thing that was done and the racism whites practiced after slavery impacts our lives now. Then we have the matter of how whites continue being racists while lying about how it's not going on.

Professor Carol Anderson has accurately noted that white racism cannot just be described by acts of white racial violence. She states that white racism happens in the courts, the legislatures, through city councils and school boards. It’s not about a klan rally, it’s about the passing of laws and policies.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say



Who are "these racists" you refer to?



> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.



I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."

That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such. 
Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.  



> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .



The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth.  



> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.



Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and *it is no coincidence the offending group is the one pushing this claim*.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be highlighted and stated again, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You feel that untrue slurs on an entire group of people "need to be stated again"?  Why, precisely?  I'm still trying to figure out what possible purpose you think dishonesty can serve.
> 
> Absolutely no one has suggested "the past doesn't matter".  What we HAVE suggested is that no one gets to claim perpetual victimhood for themselves based on wrongs done to people who died before he or she was even born.
> 
> There are many lessons to be learned from the human race's history of slavery, but "blacks are special victims forever" and "all white people for the rest of eternity are guilty" are not among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very dfficult to debate people who really don't have the information necessary to be debating. The lesson you don't seem to have learned is that slavery was not the only thing that was done and the racism whites practiced after slavery impacts our lives now. Then we have the matter of how whites continue being racists while lying about how it's not going on.
> 
> Professor Carol Anderson has accurately noted that white racism cannot just be described by acts of white racial violence. She states that white racism happens in the courts, the legislatures, through city councils and school boards. It’s not about a klan rally, it’s about the passing of laws and policies.
Click to expand...

What if it's a cultural dislike, and therefore it causes one culture to dislike things about another culture (not because of racism), and especially when it actually has absolutely nothing to do with ones skin color at all ??  

Are people required to accept each other because of their color in life, and not be allowed to opt out if they don't like what they experience (and also) shouldn't people be allowed to choose those friends and family members who are more in tune with their values, characters, beliefs, and plan in life ??


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT black racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called reverse racism for the lack of a better term or label.  You think that (reverse racism) can't be pepetrated by blacks who have shown that they can be just as racist as the next man or woman can be ??
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as reverse racism.

7 reasons why reverse racism doesn’t exist

The state of race relations in the U.S., a country where people seem to be under the mistaken belief that we are “post-racial,” is dire. This week saw a young, unarmed black man killed by the NYPD in a stairwell, and a refusal to indict from a Ferguson grand jury. Responses to these events from those concerned about systemic discrimination against people of color also saw the revival of a familiar battle cry among my fellow honkies: “Reverse racism!”

Accusations of “reverse racism” are dragged out in many cases when people of color and nonwhite people speak out, sometimes passionately, about racial issues. In Texas, for example, a teacher was recently forced out of her job after a profanity-laced tweet from her private account, in which she referred to white people as “crackers.” Make no mistake: The district’s pressure wasn’t about the use of some four letter words. It was about “crackers,” and the belief that some people think it’s a racial slur. Yes, really. Recently, in another example, the “tanning tax” was called “racist against white people.”

#Breaking: Reverse racism doesn’t exist. Here’s why.

*1) Racism = privilege + power*
In order to be racist, you need to possess two traits. The first is privilege: A structural, institutional, and social advantage. White people occupy positions of racial privilege, even when they are disadvantaged in other ways. White women, for example, consistently make more than black women, because they benefit from racial attitudes. Furthermore, you also have to have power: the ability, backed up by society, to be a strong social influencer, with greater leeway when it comes to what you do, where, and how.

For instance, white people benefit from privilege and power when they aren’t arrested for drug crimes at disproportionate rates, while black people experience racism when they’re arrested, and sentenced, for the same crimes. This reflects a racialized power imbalance in the justice system. It’s about the privilege and power of white offenders (less likely to be racially profiled, more likely to have strong legal representation, more likely to be able to talk police officers out of an arrest) and the lack of social status for black offenders.

People of color talking about white people don’t occupy positions of privilege or power. Therefore, they cannot be racist. Racism is structural, not personal.

*2) Anger is a legitimate response to oppression*

When “reverse racism” is flung around, it’s often in response to angry language, to protests, to fights for equality. People of color have been pushing back on privilege and power for a long time. Many of them are understandably pretty tired of it. Unsurprisingly, some aren’t interested in moderating their tone for a white audience. That means that sometimes they use strong language, out of frustration, rage, or to make a heavy impact on observers. Still not reverse racism.

More importantly, insisting that people of color need to be nice about the way they talk about racism is, in fact, racist: It suggests that, for example, “angry black women” don’t merit social attention, because they’re being unreasonable.

7 reasons why reverse racism doesn't exist | The Daily Dot

Casual Reminder: There's No Such Thing As Reverse Racism
Casual Reminder: There's No Such Thing As Reverse Racism

Why there's no such thing as "Reverse Racism"


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist.
Click to expand...


Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism. The right to vote was up for renewal. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say. The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.

Now  your question.  You would rather ask a silly question than recognize this is how the black right to vote was denied therefore it did not exist.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism. The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say. The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
Click to expand...

You have no laws now denying you any less rights than whites.


----------



## Dr Grump

IM2 said:


> [
> Why is it whites keep repeating this? Whites reinforced thier racism with law and policy and have built a system on it whereby they control the resources in that system. Calling a white person a name is not the same thing.



Racism is racism is racism. There are not different rules for different ethnicities. If you base you decisions on somebody's race then you are racist. Doesn't matter if you are white, black, Korean or whatever. Personally? I find Indians and Japanese people very racist.


----------



## IM2

*Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real*

If there's one thing I can't stand about Internet discourse on social justice issues, it's that people who are completely unaware of the context of the world in which they live are allowed to have opinions about said world.

Certain conservative media outlets and ignorant masses have deemed the alleged murder of nine black people in the historically black South Carolina church by a 21-year-old white male as not a black-and-white problem or a race problem but as a "people problem."

*The problem with crying reverse discrimination*

We don't exist in a vacuum in which all groups have equal power. Within every system -- from racism to sexism to classism to body-shaming to heteronormativity to religion and everything in between -- there's a privileged group and there's a disadvantaged group, with the former having all the power and the latter having none of it.

Discrimination is not about getting your feelings hurt. Discrimination is about being treated unfairly in every aspect of your life, every single day of your life.

Which is why reverse discrimination isn't real, ever.

Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real


----------



## IM2

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why is it whites keep repeating this? Whites reinforced thier racism with law and policy and have built a system on it whereby they control the resources in that system. Calling a white person a name is not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is racism is racism. There are not different rules for different ethnicities. If you base you decisions on somebody's race then you are racist. Doesn't matter if you are white, black, Korean or whatever. Personally? I find Indians and Japanese people very racist.
Click to expand...


You're wrong.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and *it is no coincidence the offending group is the one pushing this claim*.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be highlighted and stated again, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You feel that untrue slurs on an entire group of people "need to be stated again"?  Why, precisely?  I'm still trying to figure out what possible purpose you think dishonesty can serve.
> 
> Absolutely no one has suggested "the past doesn't matter".  What we HAVE suggested is that no one gets to claim perpetual victimhood for themselves based on wrongs done to people who died before he or she was even born.
> 
> There are many lessons to be learned from the human race's history of slavery, but "blacks are special victims forever" and "all white people for the rest of eternity are guilty" are not among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very dfficult to debate people who really don't have the information necessary to be debating. The lesson you don't seem to have learned is that slavery was not the only thing that was done and the racism whites practiced after slavery impacts our lives now. Then we have the matter of how whites continue being racists while lying about how it's not going on.
> 
> Professor Carol Anderson has accurately noted that white racism cannot just be described by acts of white racial violence. She states that white racism happens in the courts, the legislatures, through city councils and school boards. It’s not about a klan rally, it’s about the passing of laws and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if it's a cultural dislike, and therefore it causes one culture to dislike things about another culture (not because of racism), and especially when it actually has absolutely nothing to do with ones skin color at all ??
> 
> Are people required to accept each other because of their color in life, and not be allowed to opt out if they don't like what they experience (and also) shouldn't people be allowed to choose those friends and family members who are more in tune with their values, characters, beliefs, and plan in life ??
Click to expand...


We are required to accept and respect the existence of others. And you can do all that without the things racism has entailed.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.



> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.


[/QUOTE]

You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?



> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.



I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> *Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real*
> 
> If there's one thing I can't stand about Internet discourse on social justice issues, it's that people who are completely unaware of the context of the world in which they live are allowed to have opinions about said world.
> 
> Certain conservative media outlets and ignorant masses have deemed the alleged murder of nine black people in the historically black South Carolina church by a 21-year-old white male as not a black-and-white problem or a race problem but as a "people problem."
> 
> *The problem with crying reverse discrimination*
> 
> We don't exist in a vacuum in which all groups have equal power. Within every system -- from racism to sexism to classism to body-shaming to heteronormativity to religion and everything in between -- there's a privileged group and there's a disadvantaged group, with the former having all the power and the latter having none of it.
> 
> Discrimination is not about getting your feelings hurt. Discrimination is about being treated unfairly in every aspect of your life, every single day of your life.
> 
> Which is why reverse discrimination isn't real, ever.
> 
> Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real


Bullshit, discrimination happens all the time, not every single day of ones life. You don't get to make up new definitions.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
Click to expand...


Yes power and authority are required to be racist. .I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement. The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to let you know that I started school in 1966.  The black school in our town was closed. No one white was forced to go to a black school here. We were forced to go to the formerly all white schools and endured racism from white kids, white parents, teachers and administrators. White kids got anger from blacks because of the way whites treaded blacks and from the open opposition whites had to their kids going to n word schools and how hey did not want their children exposed to n words. A lot of whites dropped out because they did not want to be around blacks. I say whites have not suffered because what was going on was the assurance if equality regardless of race which whites opposed. How anyone can say whites suffered because the country was trying to make things equal for all people is a wee bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it shows just how one sided your history is, and yes white students who were taught by their parents to fear the blacks and black culture back then, may have been confused until they met black racist who confirmed their worst fears about them. Then they met those blacks who were willing to give the white kids a chance and vice-versa the same for the black kids who were forced to go to the white schools, and found those whites who were willing to give the black kids a chance aside from the resistance they may have endured as well.
> 
> In all of this, yes sacrifices were made on both sides, and yes there is going to always be people who don't like each other's culture or cultural habits, but that doesn't mean that American's can't get along in the public square as American's.
> 
> The black school in your area closed, so no whites were forced to go there, but if they would have been forced to go there, and they would have met you, then all I can say is "Lord help them"... That would have been the three words of the day in regards to them in that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need to re asses what you have learned about history if you think I am one sided. Because your story is dishonest. You see I know what I experienced from whites all the way through the time I graduated from college. Had whites in our town been made to go to the .black school, we would have faced the same racism. Thy didn't want to do it, so they decided o close the school. That's how far the white racism went here. And what you don't want to tell us is that whites were bused to lack schools full of racist beliefs and when they expressed them they got taught lessons for ding so. .I'm sure that white kid bought up being taught  how inferior and stupid blacks are accepted the black teachers authority, You don't want  talk about that, whites were just discriminated against only because they were white accord to your story.
> 
> You actually have the audacity to think that a people bullied for their entire lives by whites are just all going to be nice and accepting of whites. .And the thing about your commentary is that you tell us how whites and blacks have  sacrificed but only blacks should be grateful to whites. The title of this thread is are blacks more racist than whites. You guys claim we are based on nothing but anecdotal evidence. We have cited laws, policies, and documented historical fact showing a minimum 241 year consistent record of racial hatred by whites against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest eh ?  Can you prove I'm lying or are you just projecting again ??  I like how you think, and I mean *THINK *you got all the answers, but in fact you don't.
> 
> I was bussed to an all black school in the 60's, and I was sacrificed on the civil rights alter.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm lying, because you have no clue what I know about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I had a black friend who had a racist black brother, and he hated me because I was white at 11 years old. Now what kind of racist could I have been having his brother as my friend at 11 years old in life ? LOL
> 
> Don't tell me blacks can't be racist, because I know better than that, and don't tell me that black majority schools back then weren't hell holes for whites who were forced to go there because some were racist hell holes for whites. Now whether they (the blacks) are more racist these days than whites I really couldn't tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you a liar and that's because you are lying. I was alive in the 1960's. You want to run your mouth off about how you went a racist black school and how a black friends brother hated you only because you were white. This is a disingenuous story at best.  Whites had been allowed to be racists by law until the md 1960's, but you think we all should ignore this read your post about your ass being a white victim of black racism. Why in the hell to you think blacks just might not like whites in the 1960's? In the 1960's whites were still killing, raping, and robbing blacks get away with those crimes, And f you think things were just only happening in the south, scrap that lie.
> 
> *List of Jim Crow law examples by state*
> List of Jim Crow law examples by state - Wikipedia
> 
> This list alone shows whites are more racist. Blacshve dine nthng like his. Ever.
> 
> *Jim Crow in the North*
> 
> After World War II, northern states began passing civil rights laws that prohibited discrimination – in theory, at least – and protected voting rights, long before Congress passed similar laws in the 1960s.
> 
> Northerners have forgotten, however, how hard it was for blacks living above the Mason-Dixon Line to struggle to achieve rudimentary freedoms.
> 
> While the North has had no Selma march, no Birmingham church bombing, and no George Wallace pronouncement of “segregation now, segregation tomorrow and segregation forever,” virtually every northern city had its share of racial killings, cross burnings and white riots.
> 
> Jim Crow in the North
> 
> *The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern racism and segregation above the Mason-Dixon line*
> 
> To scholars, however, the North  as a land of liberty has become  a straw man. No reflective historian any longer believes it. Scholars have focused on the North’s dark side. They have shown slavery’s deep roots in New England and New York City. Histories of twentieth-century America reveal the North’s bloody record of racial violence, and its stunningly segregated landscape of affluent white suburbs and destitute brown cities. In recent works of history, the North  and the South emerge  as rough racial equivalents: the South had Mississippi; the North had the Boston busing crisis. If the progressive side of the North enters into these stories, it is depicted as a rhetorical mask that hides the reality of racism.
> 
> The North isn’t better than the South: The real history of modern...
> 
> I'm not fooled by gaslighting and I don't cry crocodile tears. Your story leaves out the truth and you purposefully do so. That makes what you say a lie. We have said blacks are not as racist as whts and the facts bear those out. 1500 whites in a Rasmussen poll doesn't give your fake beliefs  credibility. You can come in here ganging up on people in your little white racist havens all you want but n the real world your shit s debunked as lunacy. I'm sure you ran into some angry blacks in the 1960s and it was because if the things whites did. Overt white racism is what you were the victim of. Overt and legalized white racism made blacks not like white people. But you'd rather avoid that truth and claim you were the victim of back racists instead. And that's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ??  At what point will you let my white people go, and let them go on to live their lives free from your chains now being placed around their necks ??  See how that works ?
> 
> Two wrongs never make a right, now move on with your life and quit begging already.
Click to expand...


Just understand there should never have been a first wrong, face the fact the same wrong is being committed and then run along loser.


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still yammering on about the evils of decades ago as though they have current relevance?
> 
> Are black people being required to read and comprehend something NOW which they have no ability to accomplish? Is some state requiring a literacy test to vote of which I am unaware? No? Hmm, then I guess you're wasting time, arentcha?
> 
> And more to the point, does blithering about literacy tests way back when have ANY effect on whether or not IM2's claims that "black voting rights had to be renewed"?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, everytime you say something it reminds me of the face of that snarling woman in the photo of the Little Rock Nine.  I tried to post it here but for some reason the system won't let me.  Maybe a link will work
> 1957: The Civil Rights Movement
> View attachment 192379
Click to expand...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And just as an aside, George Zimmerman is at it again:
> Zimmerman allegedly stalked private eye working on Jay-Z's Trayvon doc
> 
> George Zimmerman, who was acquitted of murdering unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, has been charged with stalking a private investigator working on a Jay-Z documentary about the case.
> 
> Over the course of nine days in December, Dennis Warren got 55 calls, 67 text messages, 36 voicemails and 27 emails from Zimmerman, according to court documents. Zimmerman allegedly also threatened to feed the investigator to an alligator, the court papers show.
> 
> Zimmerman, who's had several run-ins with law enforcement since the racially charged 2012 case that ignited protests, is scheduled to be arraigned on the single misdemeanor charge on May 30.
> 
> Warren declined to comment, but according to a probable cause affidavit from the Seminole County Sheriff's Office, he was hired by a production company working with Jay-Z to contact people about participating in a TV series titled "Rest in Power: The Trayvon Martin Story."​



Not surprising. What is amazing  is that no one has "Stood Their Ground" with him yet.


----------



## IM2

So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ?? At what point will you let my white people go, and let them go on to live their lives free from your chains now being placed around their necks ?? See how that works ?






Yep we're just penalizing whites for things done in the long ago past.


----------



## Dr Grump

IM2 said:


> You're wrong.



 Which part.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> So in your mind black racism against innocent whites was and always will be justified because of the ole white racist past that has since been disjoined from the non-racist future ?? At what point will you let my white people go, and let them go on to live their lives free from your chains now being placed around their necks ?? See how that works ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we're just penalizing whites for things done in the long ago past.



As ridiculous as this


----------



## IM2

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part.
Click to expand...


All of it. I realize you can't  understand how I can say that but the problem for many whites is they want to call everyone else a racist because of how some treat them but everyone else has not done to others what whites have done.


----------



## Dr Grump

IM2 said:


> All of it. I realize you can't  understand how I can say that but the problem for many whites is they want to call everyone else a racist because of how some treat them but everyone else has not done to others what whites have done.



Oh yeah they have. Whites are racist for sure. But so are Indians. And Japanese. And Chinese. And Africans....

Who do you think sold the slaves to Europeans? Arabs and fellow Africans.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
Click to expand...


Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_

Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?

Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.



> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.



The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.



> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.



Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did. Even _before _the 15th was ratified.


----------



## JoeMoma

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_
> 
> Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?
> 
> Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did.
Click to expand...

IM2 is his own dictionary.


----------



## IM2

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of it. I realize you can't  understand how I can say that but the problem for many whites is they want to call everyone else a racist because of how some treat them but everyone else has not done to others what whites have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they have. Whites are racist for sure. But so are Indians. And Japanese. And Chinese. And Africans....
> 
> Who do you think sold the slaves to Europeans? Arabs and fellow Africans.
Click to expand...


I am fully aware of the extent of the African slave trade. Apparently you are not. But I'm talking about America. It is interesting how American whites look for every excuse on earth to deny what they caused because if their racism. Germans took responsibility for what they did to Jews, Canadians formed a truth and reconciliation commission and are working to rectify wrongs they committed against the original nations there. But in America, the white man has decided he gets to do what he wants to others, there are no consequences and when he gets slapped by the fact he reaped the anger he sowed, he wants to cry about others being racist.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can play games o we can recognize hat without those 1965 provisions we did not have the right to vote. These racists want to deny everything we say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_
> 
> Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?
> 
> Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did. Even _before _the 15th was ratified.
Click to expand...


I am done arguing about the right for blacks to vote. I'm black, was born before blacks got to vote. Old blacks told stories about how they could not vote. When I was born blacks who were alive in the 1800's still lived. Most of them were children of slaves or their grand parents were slaves. Both my grandmothers were born in the 1800's. My mothers mom was born in 1885. My dads, 1893. So a white man telling me that's not so just isn't going to be listened to

LOL!  You have not faced black racism. What you are dong is pretending that whites did nothing to create the anger you faced and concocted a story you can use to reduce our experiences into something that happens to everyone so we have no right to complain.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_
> 
> Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?
> 
> Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did. Even _before _the 15th was ratified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am done arguing about the right for blacks to vote. I'm black, was born before blacks got to vote. Old blacks told stories about how they could not vote. When I was born blacks who were alive in the 1800's still lived. Most of them were children of slaves or their grand parents were slaves. Both my grandmothers were born in the 1800's. My mothers mom was born in 1885. My dads, 1893. So a white man telling me that's not so just isn't going to be listened to
> 
> LOL!  You have not faced black racism. What you are dong is pretending that whites did nothing to create the anger you faced and concocted a story you can use to reduce our experiences into something that happens to everyone so we have no right to complain.
Click to expand...

The generational grudge you are holding onto is hurting you a lot more than any white person!


----------



## IM2

Whites here miss this simple spiritual principle.

*Galatians 6:7 King James Version (KJV)*

*7 Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.
*
The general idea behind "you reap what you sow" is that actions will have consequences.

Whites have sowed racial hate and animosity for more than 2 centuries, yet you think you can do so with no consequence. Instead of taking responsibility for what you sowed, you want to blame everyone else for being racists.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_
> 
> Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?
> 
> Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did. Even _before _the 15th was ratified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am done arguing about the right for blacks to vote. I'm black, was born before blacks got to vote. Old blacks told stories about how they could not vote. When I was born blacks who were alive in the 1800's still lived. Most of them were children of slaves or their grand parents were slaves. Both my grandmothers were born in the 1800's. My mothers mom was born in 1885. My dads, 1893. So a white man telling me that's not so just isn't going to be listened to
> 
> LOL!  You have not faced black racism. What you are dong is pretending that whites did nothing to create the anger you faced and concocted a story you can use to reduce our experiences into something that happens to everyone so we have no right to complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generational grudge you are holding onto is hurting you a lot more than any white person!
Click to expand...


Not really. It would hurt me much more to be a punk ass bitch ignoring your racism like you want us to do. This ain't about a generational anything. Stop lying to yourself about what this is about.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_
> 
> Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?
> 
> Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did. Even _before _the 15th was ratified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am done arguing about the right for blacks to vote. I'm black, was born before blacks got to vote. Old blacks told stories about how they could not vote. When I was born blacks who were alive in the 1800's still lived. Most of them were children of slaves or their grand parents were slaves. Both my grandmothers were born in the 1800's. My mothers mom was born in 1885. My dads, 1893. So a white man telling me that's not so just isn't going to be listened to
> 
> LOL!  You have not faced black racism. What you are dong is pretending that whites did nothing to create the anger you faced and concocted a story you can use to reduce our experiences into something that happens to everyone so we have no right to complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generational grudge you are holding onto is hurting you a lot more than any white person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. It would hurt me much more to be a punk ass bitch ignoring your racism like you want us to do. This ain't about a generational anything. Stop lying to yourself about what this is about.
Click to expand...

You first stop lying to yourself that you're not just a big fat floppy sack of brown racist skin.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> More blacks disagree with you on that, than agree with you.
> 
> 
> More than twice as many blacks agree with me, as agree with you, on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Put that into your peace pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. Go take a poll of 40 million blacks the come back and tell me what you get. Or go to an all black forum post this and see what you get. You would be banned immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand the math behind the concept of polling.
> 
> 
> 2. What would me being banned from a all black forum prove, in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013
> 
> *National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
> Conducted July 1-2, 2013
> By Rasmussen Reports
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics
> 
> *The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> *The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*
> 
> U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers
> 
> *No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question of your lack of math, was already settled. You don't have to beat that dead horse, any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams junior. Read em and weep. .
> 
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013
> 
> *National Survey of 1,000 Adults*
> Conducted July 1-2, 2013
> By Rasmussen Reports
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics
> 
> *The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports.*
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> *The current population of the United States of America is 326,412,159 as of Monday, May 7, 2018, based on the latest United Nations estimates.*
> 
> U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers
> 
> *No accurate assessment can be made regarding this issue based on 1,000 people.*
Click to expand...


I kept trying to answer you. But the absurdity of trying to explain polling to a man that claims to be an academic, just...


stopped me.



You are too pathetic for me to talk to, at least on this issue.


----------



## MizMolly

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of it. I realize you can't  understand how I can say that but the problem for many whites is they want to call everyone else a racist because of how some treat them but everyone else has not done to others what whites have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they have. Whites are racist for sure. But so are Indians. And Japanese. And Chinese. And Africans....
> 
> Who do you think sold the slaves to Europeans? Arabs and fellow Africans.
Click to expand...

He keeps referring to the past.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> You have been defending that lie and attacking me for calling IM2 on his bullshit.
> 
> 
> Now, i am pointing that you have admitted that you don't care about your credibility, the credibility of your statements, and that you are just here for entertainment.
> 
> 
> You admit that you are here to "Fuck" with me. BUt for what?
> 
> The prime cause in this thread, recently, has been me calling out IM2 on a race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> So, unless this is something person on your end, it seems you are here to fuck with people who dare to tell the Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are a troll and nothing you say should have ANY credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.
> 
> So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years.
> 
> 
> I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.
> 
> 
> IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am
> 
> 
> ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.
> 
> 
> I have certainly done so with YOU for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> That makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me someone who doesn't agree with the nonsense that you post, your obvious ignorance, and how you embellish what others say, and then actually are delusional enough to believe that you tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain to you what race baiting is, a poll of 1,000 people that you use in order to claim 40 million blacks are more racist than whites.
Click to expand...



Simply discussing racism is not race baiting, especially if the racism in question is real. 


Your post seems to indicate a misunderstanding of what discussions of groups are. Saying that a group is something, is not saying that ever single individual in the group is that thing.





.





> I was right about the 2006 vote. .




Your position on the 2006 vote is utter idiocy. Ever your strongest defender, Katstevie, has admitted that he knows what you said was incorrect. 

If you wanted to discuss what the vote was actually about, I would be happy to do that.

But the cost of that real debate, would be you giving up your moronic zinger. And you've already answered that you will not do that.



.





> But in usual weasel style you could not answer if whites had ever faced anything whereby their right to vote was ever up for renewal or even if there was ever an amendment made to he constitution whereby provisions had to be made to protect the right for whites to vote.






And with YOUR weasel words, in the second half your sentence, you demonstrate that you know your zinger is complete bullshit.


I've already discussed the fact that there was no need for special protections for "white" voting rights. 


That does not change the fact that your lie about "voting rights being renewed" is race baiting bullshit.



This is why we cannot have any real discussion in this country.


Liberals, want to be able to say the most insulting and/or provocative statements, calling someone a racist,


while expecting conservatives to leave those lies pass unchallenged and focus on the actual issues, 


all the while the vile lib in question is continuing to spout the most vile and stupid lies. 



And that's why we have not be able to solve any social problems in this country for generations..


----------



## Correll

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what YOU don't tell anyone is that that's considered a standard sample for a political opinion poll.
> 
> "There are about 200 million adult or voting age Americans. But the average poll has a sample size of 1,000 adults."
> FAQs | NCPP - National Council on Public Polls
Click to expand...




I dont' think he understands that.


I used to think he was utterly dishonest, but more and more I am being convinced that he is actually that stupid.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> im2 claimed that the 2006, Congress voted to renew blacks' right to vote.
> 
> Which was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> But you understood the point he was making correct?  And if so then why would you characterize what he wrote as a lie instead of a misstatement, even if it was (I'm sure if it was or not because I wasn't closely following that particular discussion).
Click to expand...



A very good question, and thank you for asking it.


1. Because his asking the question, in that style was a form of racial demagoguery, designed to inflame racial tensions. Such vile behavior must be stopped, because it is very harmful to this nation and those that live in it.


2. Because I cannot have a discussion with someone, where I am discussing the actual facts of the issue, while he is throwing race baiting rhetorical BOMBS. 


3. Because one of the major problems in our political realm, is the past acceptance as normal, when liberals would say the most hateful and vile things, and conservatives would ignore it and be above it. This allowed many of those vile lies to become accepted as the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is correct that YOU are the one that decides why you are here. But if you tell me why you are here, I am certainly allowed to repeat it, and draw obvious conclusions, like you being a troll.
> 
> If there is a flaw in my reasoning, you are welcome to point it out. THough as you have repeatedly admitted that you don't care about your credibility or the credibility of your statements, your words will carry no weight other than the strength of their arguments.
> 
> Which does not seem to be something you do much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cecilie was quite civil, as most conservatives are, until you were rude to her. Your common lib expectation of being allowed be rude, while expecting politeness in return is not the way we cons play today.
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 3. And that bit where you insult me. You've admitted that you don't care about the credibility of your statements, and are just here to fuck with people.
> 
> So you words have zero credibility.
> 
> ON the other hand, I have lots of credibility. And I say, and I have explained why I reached this conclusion, that you are just a Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.
> 
> I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.
> 
> The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.
> 
> You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about a  link demonstrating how Black Voting rights were renewed in 2006?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I clearly stated that I understood the difference between the provisions and the,actual voting right.
> 
> The provisions protect the right to vote from Trumptards like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, you know he's been lying and you've been defending him and attacking me for calling him a liar?
> 
> 
> And you still have the nerve to deny being a Troll?
> 
> 
> lol!!!!
> 
> 
> YOU LOSE, TROLL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one in an anonymous forum loses anything, you fool. Except the time that it takes to post.
> 
> And as far as me "atracking" you, it certaibly was not to defend IM2. He can defend himself.
> 
> What is annoying about you is that you have the nerve to judge others, and frequently throw around terms like "race baiter and  liar"  and you are no different than those that you attempt to be critical of.
Click to expand...




You were making a weak and dishonest argument, and I demolished it, and demonstrated, using your own words, that you were just being a complete troll.


You can deny that you "lost" that, but you are just lying to yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

Humorme said:


> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote


That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.


Humorme said:


> *RESPONSE*:  Here is why you cannot have a civil conversation.  If you can show anyone where I said employers *should* discriminate based upon race I will give you $500 in cash. I said no such fucking thing.


Here is what white supremacist do. This is pretty much the tactic that they all use

They will say things right up until it's racist statement

So sure, you won't say "employers *should* discriminate based upon race"

But you will say as (you said below) "Blacks are less qualified. Blacks have the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race."

The same way SOME white people say all the important stuff was invented by white people, but fall short of actually saying white people are naturally better because of it.

You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black are inherently dumber than whites and Asians) but short of saying whites and Asians are better you stops and winks at the other whites.

You have not the guts to just bring it like a man but you imply it, and has no problem with others saying it.



Humorme said:


> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote


That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.


Humorme said:


> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"
> 
> *RESPONSE:*  My guess is, it is a combination of things.  Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.
> 
> Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.
> 
> Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs.  You have more worldly things to do.
> 
> If you quit with the woe is me B.S. and applied yourself, you could get a job.  There are jobs in this area where black managers will hire you.  But you have to be able to put something on your resume besides community activist specializing in pissing white people off.


Notice how white people never seem to do anything bad.
But that is your duty to the white race. Just staying on code.


Humorme said:


> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust..."_
> 
> *RESPONSE:  Challenge accepted -  *You have stipulated that the Egyptian people were black.
> 
> Think of the Bible as secular history.  There is an Israelite, *NOT *a black guy, and he is taken as a slave to Egypt.  This guy is so amazing the Pharaoh promotes him to his second in command at some time in history.
> 
> At some point, Joseph's father goes to see his son in Egypt (mostly because there is a famine in the land.)  And then, for 430 years the Israelites are held as slaves, building wonders that are attributed to the Egyptians... and so, the Israelites built cities, roads and many marvelous things.  But, we attribute that to the Egyptians because it was on Egyptian soil, the materials paid for by Egyptians, the Egyptians rand the government.


There was never any type of slavery in Africa comparable to transatlantic slave trade.

It was fairly common for Africans to keep other Africans (as in prisoners of war) as slaves, but this was nothing like the slavery that took place in the US, Caribbean, West Indies, South America. Slavery in Africa was an indentured servitude with a beginning and an end. Many slaves ended up marrying into the families they served. What’s important to note here is that slaves maintained their humanity and were not “born into” slavery. The child of a slave was born free.

So flash over to the British, Americans, French and Portuguese coming to buy slaves. The slavery Africans know of has not included vicious brutality and dehumanization. The captives have the same idea of slavery and believe they’re going to be treated the same way they’ve treated their slaves. They will serve their time, and then they’ll get on with their lives. They believe they will go wherever they’re going, and they’ll work and live there. But that is not what happens, as we know.

Slavery ended in 1865. The oldest person alive is Chiyo Miyako who is 117 years old. He was born in 1901. Only a mere 36 years before that man was born were black people still legally considered slaves.


Humorme said:


> See how I'm consistent with language there, Easy E?  Whites built America and the Egyptians built Egypt.  In both cases, slaves provided the labor.


White people built America ? You need to get off stormfront.

White people relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves a wealth that financed the American Revolution, allowing the textile and tobacco industries to grow. That alone must be $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
White people were dependent on Natives to teach them farming skills, as the earliest colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in. White people were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz which was important to the growth of the economy in the mid-to late-1800s.
White people were dependent on Asian labor to build the railroads that made transcontinental commerce possible.
White people relied on black women to care for their children. White people relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep. White people relied on black girls to fan them to sleep.
White people relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making their beds, polishing their shoes, chopping the wood to heating their homes and nursing them back to health.
In the civil war the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.


Humorme said:


> *You *wrote:
> 
> "_And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people. Your people_."
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  My people?  LMFAO.  "My" people don't own or control squat.  Even Faux News, the main source for people who think anywhere close to where I think is owned by an Australian (who was a chairman of the Council on Foreign Relations and a Saudi Prince.)


Owned by an Australian who I'm pretty sure is white which is my point



Humorme said:


> Our food supply, most of it controlled by Monsanto, is owned by people like Goldman Sachs - a corporate member of the Council on Foreign Relations (another political nemesis of mine.)


Founder of Goldman Sachs - Marcus Goldman (A white man)







CEO - Lloyd Blankfein (A white man)


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "these racists" you refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of answering the question I posted to them which would show just how much more racist whites are, they want to argue about how our rights were not ever denied  because according to them the 15th amendment gave us the right to vote therefore we had the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one already answered that question for you. Now answer one for me: If blacks did not have the _legal_ right to vote (15th Amendment) then why did the racists bother coming up with literacy tests? If blacks did not have the legal right to vote the racists could have just simply said "Get outta here. You don't have the right to vote."
> 
> That has been my point all along. The right was there on paper but some areas just came up with requirements they knew the blacks couldn't meet. And I'm sure there was intimidation and threats and such.
> Simply put, Legally, blacks had the right to vote as per the 15th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We as blacks all know that was not the case yet these whites still want to argue how we actually had such rights even as the bill itself was called the Voting Rights Act. Not one of these guys can explain to us, no matter how they try twisting and spinning, any instance where the white ability to vote was ever up for renewal and they cannot tell us when there was ever added constitutional amendment to make sure the right to vote was protected. But each and every one of these cowards want keep arguing about how our right to vote wasn't up for renewal in 2006. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to vote WAS NOT RENEWED. The provisions were renewed. This is not a difference in semantics, it is simply the truth. I asked you a question. Do you deny that if the provisions were done away with tomorrow that blacks would still have the right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll has weaseled out of producing evidence that shows a national policy of anti white discrimination. Not one of them have been able to produce the necessary evidence that shows racism against people of color has ended. Not one time have any of these people produced any evidence of laws, polices or anything else enacted by blacks that deny whites opportunities. but we are accused of being racists and  even at that, more racist than whites. It's time that stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies are not required to be a racist. Ergo, some blacks are racist. I know because I've been a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Law and policies create the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enacting racist laws and policies does not create racism, it creates racial oppression. Racism is a choice and cannot be created by a law or by any other means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to vote was up for enwall. That's what I said and it's what I will continue to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who linked the article, didn't you read it? If not, why? If so, why do you insist the right to vote was renewed when that is not what the article said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement was made that blacks are more racist than whites so to the extent blacks have not taken racism to the level of enacting laws and policies denying whites of anything then we cannot be more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one can't say which side has more racists but I do know that power and authority are not required to be racist; that oppression is not required to be racist and that some blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes power and authority are required to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism + Power and authority are required for racial _oppression_. Racism requires, as per the Webster's definition: "_1: A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. 2: Racial prejudice or discrimination."_
> 
> Nowhere does it say anything about power and authority and for that matter, it doesn't even mention racial oppression. How do you reconcile your assertion that power and authority are required when the dictionary mentions neither? Also, I have no power or authority so if I was a neo-nazi waving a "White Power" flag, would I not still be racist?
> 
> Blacks don't get ownership of the word "racism". Racism against - and racial oppression of - blacks throughout history are well known so it's not necessary to change the definition of the word just to impress upon people the egregiousness of it. Slavery and the ensuing racism and oppression were horrible, no one denies that. But as horrible as it was, calling a white person "whitey" or "cracker" is still racist. I am completely baffled by the fact that you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing with you about the 2006 Vote. I read the link. I said what I did and I meant it. You say some blacks are racists, which considering how blacks have been treated is a pretty disingenuous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way blacks were treated does not nullify racism on the part of blacks. And as I've said before, I was a victim of it myself. There's nothing disingenuous about saying that the black guy who spit on me was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th amendment was written but blacks were not allow to vote. Per nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some were. This article from 2004 clearly shows that in some areas, blacks were allowed to vote and they did. Even _before _the 15th was ratified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am done arguing about the right for blacks to vote. I'm black, was born before blacks got to vote. Old blacks told stories about how they could not vote. When I was born blacks who were alive in the 1800's still lived. Most of them were children of slaves or their grand parents were slaves. Both my grandmothers were born in the 1800's. My mothers mom was born in 1885. My dads, 1893. So a white man telling me that's not so just isn't going to be listened to
Click to expand...


How did you arrive at the conclusion that I said black voter suppression never happened? I said _some_ blacks were allowed to vote and _some_ did. This is historical fact and the article I linked clearly showed that. Did you not read it? 

I know full well there was black voter suppression, only an idiot would deny that. I answered your question in an earlier post that there were no provisions or anything regarding the white right to vote that ever came up for renewal. I told you in my last post that slavery and the ensuing racism and racial oppression were horrible. Yet every single time I have acknowledged racism against blacks in this discussion in any way you dismiss it out of hand. Why? Because I dared to disagree with you on a few certain facts on the issue. 



> LOL!  You have not faced black racism.



 Are you calling me a liar?



> What you are dong is pretending that whites did nothing to create the anger you faced and concocted a story you can use to reduce our experiences into something that happens to everyone so we have no right to complain.



I have never made any assumptions about motives behind your remarks or you personally or suggested that you lied or were dishonest in any way. I have not insulted your intelligence as you have done with me when you called me a "stupid fucker". I could have responded in kind but I didn't. I believe I have earned the same courtesy that I have shown you.

Having said that, I don't know who or what created the anger I faced. I just know that I personally was not responsible for his anger so his actions were racist and completely unjustified.


----------



## Humorme

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  Here is why you cannot have a civil conversation.  If you can show anyone where I said employers *should* discriminate based upon race I will give you $500 in cash. I said no such fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what white supremacist do. This is pretty much the tactic that they all use
> 
> They will say things right up until it's racist statement
> 
> So sure, you won't say "employers *should* discriminate based upon race"
> 
> But you will say as (you said below) "Blacks are less qualified. Blacks have the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race."
> 
> The same way SOME white people say all the important stuff was invented by white people, but fall short of actually saying white people are naturally better because of it.
> 
> You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black are inherently dumber than whites and Asians) but short of saying whites and Asians are better you stops and winks at the other whites.
> 
> You have not the guts to just bring it like a man but you imply it, and has no problem with others saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"
> 
> *RESPONSE:*  My guess is, it is a combination of things.  Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.
> 
> Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.
> 
> Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs.  You have more worldly things to do.
> 
> If you quit with the woe is me B.S. and applied yourself, you could get a job.  There are jobs in this area where black managers will hire you.  But you have to be able to put something on your resume besides community activist specializing in pissing white people off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how white people never seem to do anything bad.
> But that is your duty to the white race. Just staying on code.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust..."_
> 
> *RESPONSE:  Challenge accepted -  *You have stipulated that the Egyptian people were black.
> 
> Think of the Bible as secular history.  There is an Israelite, *NOT *a black guy, and he is taken as a slave to Egypt.  This guy is so amazing the Pharaoh promotes him to his second in command at some time in history.
> 
> At some point, Joseph's father goes to see his son in Egypt (mostly because there is a famine in the land.)  And then, for 430 years the Israelites are held as slaves, building wonders that are attributed to the Egyptians... and so, the Israelites built cities, roads and many marvelous things.  But, we attribute that to the Egyptians because it was on Egyptian soil, the materials paid for by Egyptians, the Egyptians rand the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was never any type of slavery in Africa comparable to transatlantic slave trade.
> 
> It was fairly common for Africans to keep other Africans (as in prisoners of war) as slaves, but this was nothing like the slavery that took place in the US, Caribbean, West Indies, South America. Slavery in Africa was an indentured servitude with a beginning and an end. Many slaves ended up marrying into the families they served. What’s important to note here is that slaves maintained their humanity and were not “born into” slavery. The child of a slave was born free.
> 
> So flash over to the British, Americans, French and Portuguese coming to buy slaves. The slavery Africans know of has not included vicious brutality and dehumanization. The captives have the same idea of slavery and believe they’re going to be treated the same way they’ve treated their slaves. They will serve their time, and then they’ll get on with their lives. They believe they will go wherever they’re going, and they’ll work and live there. But that is not what happens, as we know.
> 
> Slavery ended in 1865. The oldest person alive is Chiyo Miyako who is 117 years old. He was born in 1901. Only a mere 36 years before that man was born were black people still legally considered slaves.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how I'm consistent with language there, Easy E?  Whites built America and the Egyptians built Egypt.  In both cases, slaves provided the labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people built America ? You need to get off stormfront.
> 
> White people relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves a wealth that financed the American Revolution, allowing the textile and tobacco industries to grow. That alone must be $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
> White people were dependent on Natives to teach them farming skills, as the earliest colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in. White people were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz which was important to the growth of the economy in the mid-to late-1800s.
> White people were dependent on Asian labor to build the railroads that made transcontinental commerce possible.
> White people relied on black women to care for their children. White people relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep. White people relied on black girls to fan them to sleep.
> White people relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making their beds, polishing their shoes, chopping the wood to heating their homes and nursing them back to health.
> In the civil war the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You *wrote:
> 
> "_And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people. Your people_."
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  My people?  LMFAO.  "My" people don't own or control squat.  Even Faux News, the main source for people who think anywhere close to where I think is owned by an Australian (who was a chairman of the Council on Foreign Relations and a Saudi Prince.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by an Australian who I'm pretty sure is white which is my point
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our food supply, most of it controlled by Monsanto, is owned by people like Goldman Sachs - a corporate member of the Council on Foreign Relations (another political nemesis of mine.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Founder of Goldman Sachs - Marcus Goldman (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO - Lloyd Blankfein (A white man)
Click to expand...


Dude, You must have those godlike capabilities that is Lordship has.  So, you were well trained by the mind readers over there at TrollsRus.

Apparently you cannot read my mind.  If you could, you would be at least as accurate as a broken clock. Broken clocks have the potential to be right twice a day... *you don't*.

IF you think you can read my mind, you're doing a piss poor job of it and it will not square with the many posts I've made on this board.  When I tell whites that the employer he should be the person who gets to decide who does or does not get a job in the private sector, they  call me an open borders nutjob, race traitor, ni&&er lover, etc., etc.  Had your dumbass taken the time to examine some of my posts before we butted heads, you might figure it out.  I'm just not going to grovel at your feet. 

In my lifetime I've hired far more people that were *NOT* white than white ones.  You cannot get a job you don't show up for.  If I find out that any of the black people who do work for me feel like you do, they will never set foot on my property again - and if you think that's racist, the last two guys that had some smart ass comment to make about who I hired were discharged and walked off my property at that very instant.

The real deal is, you came here calling me a coward and you have never called me out save of grandstanding here and repeating that revisionist history of his Lordship who has *proven* to be a pathological liar. To call you gutless and spineless are insults to those words.  And Stormfront???  Where did you get that cheap shot?  Knegro Knights of the KKK?

I'm not a part of the elite club that you blame for your problems.  No matter how much you filibuster and B.S. your way through life, you cannot rewrite history.  I can own what has gone down between the races during my life-time, but one thing you cannot and will not admit:

White supremacists do not and have not accepted the premise that Jews are a part of the white race.  That's the only way your narrative works.  You can't hook me up to the many Jews that you bitch about (claiming they're white) and then accuse me of being a white supremacist.  They are two different people; they have opposite cultures; they do not work together to take advantage of the blacks.

It don't work that way, kid.  I, nor my father - or his father - or his father before him ever owned slaves.  We've never benefited off you or your race in any way, shape, fashion or form.  For you to claim any differently is a blatant lie.  But, feel free to tell it.  You wallow around in self pity and blame the world because you're too lazy to work and my guess is, you receive money from Uncle Scam. You want to play the victim, but I do have a spin on it:

The black people are the oldest race and the whites are the youngest race.  Yet, somehow, for all the credit the black people have claimed, they have been unable to defeat the white race.  The Chinese are reluctant to wage a war inside the United States and there are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the entire planet.

Black extremists like to make false accusations and taunt the whites, but they never call one out, face to face in private.  No sir.  They need the white government to protect them or they need (*what they claim*) are white owned discussion boards that will allow them to spew absolute insanity while not having to be held personally accountable for spreading manure.  We're done chump... no I mean champ... no I was right the first time, chump.


----------



## Humorme

Correll said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what YOU don't tell anyone is that that's considered a standard sample for a political opinion poll.
> 
> "There are about 200 million adult or voting age Americans. But the average poll has a sample size of 1,000 adults."
> FAQs | NCPP - National Council on Public Polls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think he understands that.
> 
> 
> I used to think he was utterly dishonest, but more and more I am being convinced that he is actually that stupid.
Click to expand...


I think he's David Duke.  Here's why:

Back in the 1970s David Duke wrote a book called African Otto (IIRC.)  It was a manual on how to kill white people.  He sold it via mail order.  When a news reporter busted him, he told her it was an extreme manual and the most dedicated black racists were now identified.

I pray to God every night that your average black person does not believe the swill that individual subjects us to.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks the entire white race owes reparations
> 
> 
> 
> The government is the entity that makes reparations, we've already covered this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither the white people alive today, nor the government on their behalf, owes any reparations in this case.
> 
> I hope that makes it completely clear.
Click to expand...


White people alive day are paying native americans for things done in the 1800's.  You really should know what you're talking about when you run your mouth. You're ignorant.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what YOU don't tell anyone is that that's considered a standard sample for a political opinion poll.
> 
> "There are about 200 million adult or voting age Americans. But the average poll has a sample size of 1,000 adults."
> FAQs | NCPP - National Council on Public Polls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think he understands that.
> 
> 
> I used to think he was utterly dishonest, but more and more I am being convinced that he is actually that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's David Duke.  Here's why:
> 
> Back in the 1970s David Duke wrote a book called African Otto (IIRC.)  It was a manual on how to kill white people.  He sold it via mail order.  When a news reporter busted him, he told her it was an extreme manual and the most dedicated black racists were now identified.
> 
> I pray to God every night that your average black person does not believe the swill that individual subjects us to.
Click to expand...


I am your average black person.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar. Your friend Cecile was not civil and quite a few  conservatives here are not either. Refresh your feeble memory and read the very short dialogue between your sock (Cecile) and I.
> 
> I never said that "I don't care about the credibility of my statements, what I implied is that among strangers I do not care WHO THINKS  that I have credibility......especially YOU.
> 
> The truth is that unlike you, if I comment seriously  on a subject, I will usually include a source that I got information from. You on the other hand, simply label what you don't agree with as "an insult", "vile" or  "a smear"....just because that's what YOU think, and what YOU think is usually so far from sane reasoning, that it deserves the ridicule that you typically receive.
> 
> You have far less credibility than most here, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your illusions about truth and credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about a  link demonstrating how Black Voting rights were renewed in 2006?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I clearly stated that I understood the difference between the provisions and the,actual voting right.
> 
> The provisions protect the right to vote from Trumptards like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, you know he's been lying and you've been defending him and attacking me for calling him a liar?
> 
> 
> And you still have the nerve to deny being a Troll?
> 
> 
> lol!!!!
> 
> 
> YOU LOSE, TROLL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one in an anonymous forum loses anything, you fool. Except the time that it takes to post.
> 
> And as far as me "atracking" you, it certaibly was not to defend IM2. He can defend himself.
> 
> What is annoying about you is that you have the nerve to judge others, and frequently throw around terms like "race baiter and  liar"  and you are no different than those that you attempt to be critical of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were making a weak and dishonest argument, and I demolished it, and demonstrated, using your own words, that you were just being a complete troll.
> 
> 
> You can deny that you "lost" that, but you are just lying to yourself.
Click to expand...


You could not "demolish" a sick baby sitting on a piss pot. 

Your delusions of grandeur are entertaining.


----------



## IM2

.


Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  Here is why you cannot have a civil conversation.  If you can show anyone where I said employers *should* discriminate based upon race I will give you $500 in cash. I said no such fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what white supremacist do. This is pretty much the tactic that they all use
> 
> They will say things right up until it's racist statement
> 
> So sure, you won't say "employers *should* discriminate based upon race"
> 
> But you will say as (you said below) "Blacks are less qualified. Blacks have the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race."
> 
> The same way SOME white people say all the important stuff was invented by white people, but fall short of actually saying white people are naturally better because of it.
> 
> You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black are inherently dumber than whites and Asians) but short of saying whites and Asians are better you stops and winks at the other whites.
> 
> You have not the guts to just bring it like a man but you imply it, and has no problem with others saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"
> 
> *RESPONSE:*  My guess is, it is a combination of things.  Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.
> 
> Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.
> 
> Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs.  You have more worldly things to do.
> 
> If you quit with the woe is me B.S. and applied yourself, you could get a job.  There are jobs in this area where black managers will hire you.  But you have to be able to put something on your resume besides community activist specializing in pissing white people off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how white people never seem to do anything bad.
> But that is your duty to the white race. Just staying on code.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust..."_
> 
> *RESPONSE:  Challenge accepted -  *You have stipulated that the Egyptian people were black.
> 
> Think of the Bible as secular history.  There is an Israelite, *NOT *a black guy, and he is taken as a slave to Egypt.  This guy is so amazing the Pharaoh promotes him to his second in command at some time in history.
> 
> At some point, Joseph's father goes to see his son in Egypt (mostly because there is a famine in the land.)  And then, for 430 years the Israelites are held as slaves, building wonders that are attributed to the Egyptians... and so, the Israelites built cities, roads and many marvelous things.  But, we attribute that to the Egyptians because it was on Egyptian soil, the materials paid for by Egyptians, the Egyptians rand the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was never any type of slavery in Africa comparable to transatlantic slave trade.
> 
> It was fairly common for Africans to keep other Africans (as in prisoners of war) as slaves, but this was nothing like the slavery that took place in the US, Caribbean, West Indies, South America. Slavery in Africa was an indentured servitude with a beginning and an end. Many slaves ended up marrying into the families they served. What’s important to note here is that slaves maintained their humanity and were not “born into” slavery. The child of a slave was born free.
> 
> So flash over to the British, Americans, French and Portuguese coming to buy slaves. The slavery Africans know of has not included vicious brutality and dehumanization. The captives have the same idea of slavery and believe they’re going to be treated the same way they’ve treated their slaves. They will serve their time, and then they’ll get on with their lives. They believe they will go wherever they’re going, and they’ll work and live there. But that is not what happens, as we know.
> 
> Slavery ended in 1865. The oldest person alive is Chiyo Miyako who is 117 years old. He was born in 1901. Only a mere 36 years before that man was born were black people still legally considered slaves.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how I'm consistent with language there, Easy E?  Whites built America and the Egyptians built Egypt.  In both cases, slaves provided the labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people built America ? You need to get off stormfront.
> 
> White people relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves a wealth that financed the American Revolution, allowing the textile and tobacco industries to grow. That alone must be $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
> White people were dependent on Natives to teach them farming skills, as the earliest colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in. White people were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz which was important to the growth of the economy in the mid-to late-1800s.
> White people were dependent on Asian labor to build the railroads that made transcontinental commerce possible.
> White people relied on black women to care for their children. White people relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep. White people relied on black girls to fan them to sleep.
> White people relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making their beds, polishing their shoes, chopping the wood to heating their homes and nursing them back to health.
> In the civil war the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You *wrote:
> 
> "_And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people. Your people_."
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  My people?  LMFAO.  "My" people don't own or control squat.  Even Faux News, the main source for people who think anywhere close to where I think is owned by an Australian (who was a chairman of the Council on Foreign Relations and a Saudi Prince.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by an Australian who I'm pretty sure is white which is my point
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our food supply, most of it controlled by Monsanto, is owned by people like Goldman Sachs - a corporate member of the Council on Foreign Relations (another political nemesis of mine.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Founder of Goldman Sachs - Marcus Goldman (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO - Lloyd Blankfein (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, You must have those godlike capabilities that is Lordship has.  So, you were well trained by the mind readers over there at TrollsRus.
> 
> Apparently you cannot read my mind.  If you could, you would be at least as accurate as a broken clock. Broken clocks have the potential to be right twice a day... *you don't*.
> 
> IF you think you can read my mind, you're doing a piss poor job of it and it will not square with the many posts I've made on this board.  When I tell whites that the employer he should be the person who gets to decide who does or does not get a job in the private sector, they  call me an open borders nutjob, race traitor, ni&&er lover, etc., etc.  Had your dumbass taken the time to examine some of my posts before we butted heads, you might figure it out.  I'm just not going to grovel at your feet.
> 
> In my lifetime I've hired far more people that were *NOT* white than white ones.  You cannot get a job you don't show up for.  If I find out that any of the black people who do work for me feel like you do, they will never set foot on my property again - and if you think that's racist, the last two guys that had some smart ass comment to make about who I hired were discharged and walked off my property at that very instant.
> 
> The real deal is, you came here calling me a coward and you have never called me out save of grandstanding here and repeating that revisionist history of his Lordship who has *proven* to be a pathological liar. To call you gutless and spineless are insults to those words.  And Stormfront???  Where did you get that cheap shot?  Knegro Knights of the KKK?
> 
> I'm not a part of the elite club that you blame for your problems.  No matter how much you filibuster and B.S. your way through life, you cannot rewrite history.  I can own what has gone down between the races during my life-time, but one thing you cannot and will not admit:
> 
> White supremacists do not and have not accepted the premise that Jews are a part of the white race.  That's the only way your narrative works.  You can't hook me up to the many Jews that you bitch about (claiming they're white) and then accuse me of being a white supremacist.  They are two different people; they have opposite cultures; they do not work together to take advantage of the blacks.
> 
> It don't work that way, kid.  I, nor my father - or his father - or his father before him ever owned slaves.  We've never benefited off you or your race in any way, shape, fashion or form.  For you to claim any differently is a blatant lie.  But, feel free to tell it.  You wallow around in self pity and blame the world because you're too lazy to work and my guess is, you receive money from Uncle Scam. You want to play the victim, but I do have a spin on it:
> 
> The black people are the oldest race and the whites are the youngest race.  Yet, somehow, for all the credit the black people have claimed, they have been unable to defeat the white race.  The Chinese are reluctant to wage a war inside the United States and there are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the entire planet.
> 
> Black extremists like to make false accusations and taunt the whites, but they never call one out, face to face in private.  No sir.  They need the white government to protect them or they need (*what they claim*) are white owned discussion boards that will allow them to spew absolute insanity while not having to be held personally accountable for spreading manure.  We're done chump... no I mean champ... no I was right the first time, chump.
Click to expand...


You see humone, not  everybody thinks war is the thing that males them great. If the Chinese launched a full scale invasion of this country, your white ass will speak Chinese. If Africa was a one nation and decided to invade this country, whites would be speaking  one of the African languages.

There are no black extremists here. There are only white ones. Like you. I am here in a white forum. You won't go to a black one. I've fought whites in city hall. I've gone to the state house. I waked in to Newt Gingrichs office when he was speaker to challenge you extremists, That's fighting the white government. We have at least one black here who does daily battle in the courts. That's fighting the white government The white government protects you. And if I said what I really wanted, the white moderators here would protect you. You are a coward.

Be glad the Chinese don't come here. They aren't scared, and I don't see whitey making no moves into china.

Finally this is not about who and what you did not own. It is about how you carry the same 1700's racist attitude that allows whites to continue committing racist acts and  inhibiting the rights of people of color now in 2018. You're a racist piece of shit boy, and you are a white in 2018 racist piece of sht. Racism is not a thing of the past, you and others here represent how it manifests itself today. You're a coward. Let us know when you decide to post in a all black forum instead of posting your racism here where you get the comfort of knowing you will get your racism backed by other racists just like you. Coward.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whine less, try reading more. I specifically stated that I fuck with YOU.
> And credibility in a forum of strangers is not that important to me , and that especially applies to YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and examined what led to that, ie me calling out IM2 on a painfully obvious lie.
> 
> So, you are here to fuck with anyone who tells the truth about race. AT least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of truth, is an ongoing obsession with portraying yourself as a persecuted "victim", and  a moral authority, but, you are quick to label others as "race baiters and liars", when it's obvious that you are exactly what you accuse others of being.
> 
> You are easy to see through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently been honest and forthright on this site for many years.
> 
> 
> I think that anyone that is not a self deluding fool, can see that.
> 
> 
> IMO, that DOES give me some moral authority to call out people who race bait and lie, PARTICULARLY as I am
> 
> 
> ALWAYS prepared to explain and defend my arguments as to why they are race baiters and liars. and generally do before even being asked.
> 
> 
> I have certainly done so with YOU for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOr example IM2 told a race baiting lie, and you have been spending page after page, defending his stupid, vile, race baiting lie.
> 
> 
> That makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me someone who doesn't agree with the nonsense that you post, your obvious ignorance, and how you embellish what others say, and then actually are delusional enough to believe that you tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a race baiter and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain to you what race baiting is, a poll of 1,000 people that you use in order to claim 40 million blacks are more racist than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Simply discussing racism is not race baiting, especially if the racism in question is real.
> 
> 
> Your post seems to indicate a misunderstanding of what discussions of groups are. Saying that a group is something, is not saying that ever single individual in the group is that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right about the 2006 vote. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on the 2006 vote is utter idiocy. Ever your strongest defender, Katstevie, has admitted that he knows what you said was incorrect.
> 
> If you wanted to discuss what the vote was actually about, I would be happy to do that.
> 
> But the cost of that real debate, would be you giving up your moronic zinger. And you've already answered that you will not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in usual weasel style you could not answer if whites had ever faced anything whereby their right to vote was ever up for renewal or even if there was ever an amendment made to he constitution whereby provisions had to be made to protect the right for whites to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with YOUR weasel words, in the second half your sentence, you demonstrate that you know your zinger is complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> I've already discussed the fact that there was no need for special protections for "white" voting rights.
> 
> 
> That does not change the fact that your lie about "voting rights being renewed" is race baiting bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we cannot have any real discussion in this country.
> 
> 
> Liberals, want to be able to say the most insulting and/or provocative statements, calling someone a racist,
> 
> 
> while expecting conservatives to leave those lies pass unchallenged and focus on the actual issues,
> 
> 
> all the while the vile lib in question is continuing to spout the most vile and stupid lies.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why we have not be able to solve any social problems in this country for generations..
Click to expand...


If anyone here is a dishonest weasel, you are. I understood what IM2 was saying. 

But you, with your childish, small minded way of looking for any "smear" against the entire white population, are blinded to the point of utter stupidity by your own fixation on looking everywhere for what you think are "insults". 

You're nuts.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  Here is why you cannot have a civil conversation.  If you can show anyone where I said employers *should* discriminate based upon race I will give you $500 in cash. I said no such fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what white supremacist do. This is pretty much the tactic that they all use
> 
> They will say things right up until it's racist statement
> 
> So sure, you won't say "employers *should* discriminate based upon race"
> 
> But you will say as (you said below) "Blacks are less qualified. Blacks have the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race."
> 
> The same way SOME white people say all the important stuff was invented by white people, but fall short of actually saying white people are naturally better because of it.
> 
> You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black are inherently dumber than whites and Asians) but short of saying whites and Asians are better you stops and winks at the other whites.
> 
> You have not the guts to just bring it like a man but you imply it, and has no problem with others saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"
> 
> *RESPONSE:*  My guess is, it is a combination of things.  Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.
> 
> Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.
> 
> Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs.  You have more worldly things to do.
> 
> If you quit with the woe is me B.S. and applied yourself, you could get a job.  There are jobs in this area where black managers will hire you.  But you have to be able to put something on your resume besides community activist specializing in pissing white people off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how white people never seem to do anything bad.
> But that is your duty to the white race. Just staying on code.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust..."_
> 
> *RESPONSE:  Challenge accepted -  *You have stipulated that the Egyptian people were black.
> 
> Think of the Bible as secular history.  There is an Israelite, *NOT *a black guy, and he is taken as a slave to Egypt.  This guy is so amazing the Pharaoh promotes him to his second in command at some time in history.
> 
> At some point, Joseph's father goes to see his son in Egypt (mostly because there is a famine in the land.)  And then, for 430 years the Israelites are held as slaves, building wonders that are attributed to the Egyptians... and so, the Israelites built cities, roads and many marvelous things.  But, we attribute that to the Egyptians because it was on Egyptian soil, the materials paid for by Egyptians, the Egyptians rand the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was never any type of slavery in Africa comparable to transatlantic slave trade.
> 
> It was fairly common for Africans to keep other Africans (as in prisoners of war) as slaves, but this was nothing like the slavery that took place in the US, Caribbean, West Indies, South America. Slavery in Africa was an indentured servitude with a beginning and an end. Many slaves ended up marrying into the families they served. What’s important to note here is that slaves maintained their humanity and were not “born into” slavery. The child of a slave was born free.
> 
> So flash over to the British, Americans, French and Portuguese coming to buy slaves. The slavery Africans know of has not included vicious brutality and dehumanization. The captives have the same idea of slavery and believe they’re going to be treated the same way they’ve treated their slaves. They will serve their time, and then they’ll get on with their lives. They believe they will go wherever they’re going, and they’ll work and live there. But that is not what happens, as we know.
> 
> Slavery ended in 1865. The oldest person alive is Chiyo Miyako who is 117 years old. He was born in 1901. Only a mere 36 years before that man was born were black people still legally considered slaves.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how I'm consistent with language there, Easy E?  Whites built America and the Egyptians built Egypt.  In both cases, slaves provided the labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people built America ? You need to get off stormfront.
> 
> White people relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves a wealth that financed the American Revolution, allowing the textile and tobacco industries to grow. That alone must be $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
> White people were dependent on Natives to teach them farming skills, as the earliest colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in. White people were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz which was important to the growth of the economy in the mid-to late-1800s.
> White people were dependent on Asian labor to build the railroads that made transcontinental commerce possible.
> White people relied on black women to care for their children. White people relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep. White people relied on black girls to fan them to sleep.
> White people relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making their beds, polishing their shoes, chopping the wood to heating their homes and nursing them back to health.
> In the civil war the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You *wrote:
> 
> "_And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people. Your people_."
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  My people?  LMFAO.  "My" people don't own or control squat.  Even Faux News, the main source for people who think anywhere close to where I think is owned by an Australian (who was a chairman of the Council on Foreign Relations and a Saudi Prince.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by an Australian who I'm pretty sure is white which is my point
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our food supply, most of it controlled by Monsanto, is owned by people like Goldman Sachs - a corporate member of the Council on Foreign Relations (another political nemesis of mine.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Founder of Goldman Sachs - Marcus Goldman (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO - Lloyd Blankfein (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, You must have those godlike capabilities that is Lordship has.  So, you were well trained by the mind readers over there at TrollsRus.
> 
> Apparently you cannot read my mind.  If you could, you would be at least as accurate as a broken clock. Broken clocks have the potential to be right twice a day... *you don't*.
> 
> IF you think you can read my mind, you're doing a piss poor job of it and it will not square with the many posts I've made on this board.  When I tell whites that the employer he should be the person who gets to decide who does or does not get a job in the private sector, they  call me an open borders nutjob, race traitor, ni&&er lover, etc., etc.  Had your dumbass taken the time to examine some of my posts before we butted heads, you might figure it out.  I'm just not going to grovel at your feet.
> 
> In my lifetime I've hired far more people that were *NOT* white than white ones.  You cannot get a job you don't show up for.  If I find out that any of the black people who do work for me feel like you do, they will never set foot on my property again - and if you think that's racist, the last two guys that had some smart ass comment to make about who I hired were discharged and walked off my property at that very instant.
> 
> The real deal is, you came here calling me a coward and you have never called me out save of grandstanding here and repeating that revisionist history of his Lordship who has *proven* to be a pathological liar. To call you gutless and spineless are insults to those words.  And Stormfront???  Where did you get that cheap shot?  Knegro Knights of the KKK?
> 
> I'm not a part of the elite club that you blame for your problems.  No matter how much you filibuster and B.S. your way through life, you cannot rewrite history.  I can own what has gone down between the races during my life-time, but one thing you cannot and will not admit:
> 
> White supremacists do not and have not accepted the premise that Jews are a part of the white race.  That's the only way your narrative works.  You can't hook me up to the many Jews that you bitch about (claiming they're white) and then accuse me of being a white supremacist.  They are two different people; they have opposite cultures; they do not work together to take advantage of the blacks.
> 
> It don't work that way, kid.  I, nor my father - or his father - or his father before him ever owned slaves.  We've never benefited off you or your race in any way, shape, fashion or form.  For you to claim any differently is a blatant lie.  But, feel free to tell it.  You wallow around in self pity and blame the world because you're too lazy to work and my guess is, you receive money from Uncle Scam. You want to play the victim, but I do have a spin on it:
> 
> The black people are the oldest race and the whites are the youngest race.  Yet, somehow, for all the credit the black people have claimed, they have been unable to defeat the white race.  The Chinese are reluctant to wage a war inside the United States and there are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the entire planet.
> 
> Black extremists like to make false accusations and taunt the whites, but they never call one out, face to face in private.  No sir.  They need the white government to protect them or they need (*what they claim*) are white owned discussion boards that will allow them to spew absolute insanity while not having to be held personally accountable for spreading manure.  We're done chump... no I mean champ... no I was right the first time, chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see humone, not  everybody thinks war is the thing that males them great. If the Chinese launched a full scale invasion of this country, your white ass will speak Chinese. If Africa was a one nation and decided to invade this country, whites would be speaking  one of the African languages.
> 
> There are no black extremists here. There are only white ones. Like you. I am here in a white forum. You won't go to a black one. I've fought whites in city hall. I've gone to the state house. I waked in to Newt Gingrichs office when he was speaker to challenge you extremists, That's fighting the white government. We have at least one black here who does daily battle in the courts. That's fighting the white government The white government protects you. And if I said what I really wanted, the white moderators here would protect you. You are a coward.
> 
> Be glad the Chinese don't come here. They aren't scared, and I don't see whitey making no moves into china.
> 
> Finally this is not about who and what you did not own. It is about how you carry the same 1700's racist attitude that allows whites to continue committing racist acts and  inhibiting the rights of people of color now in 2018. You're a racist piece of shit boy, and you are a white in 2018 racist piece of sht. Racism is not a thing of the past, you and others here represent how it manifests itself today. You're a coward. Let us know when you decide to post in a all black forum instead of posting your racism here where you get the comfort of knowing you will get your racism backed by other racists just like you. Coward.
Click to expand...



The moderators would set you straight about me.  They don't give me any breaks and rather than this back and forth continually, the blacks that call me a coward here only do so when they have the ability to hide behind the moderators.

I've never backed down from a swinging soul.  Your B.S. makes less and less sense each time a person thinks about it.  That the African people are divided is somehow the white man's fault.  That you cannot live unless the white man swabs out your throat and then we're the bad guys says a lot about you.

You make a big mistake here.  You came to call me names and talk smack.  I don't need this board and I'll prove nothing on any other because they will ban me as quick as this one will. If you want to call me a piece of shit, have the decency to say it to my face.  Otherwise, it makes you look like what you are.  The way to handle all this personal stuff is man to man, face to face without dimwits egging you on and without the fanfare.  We both realize that you are a pathological liar and if I said to you what you've said to me, this board would give me my walking papers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from prisoners in several states and there's no way they know each other. People in prison (regardless of their former political affiliations) agree that blacks are the most racist people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's really funny.
> 
> So you won't take the word or life experiences of African Americans who are educated, worldly and not incarcerated but you'll take the word of white Americans who may or may not be as educated or worldly as your opponents but who are incarcerated as if the word of that segment of society is gospel?
> 
> And this is from the person who had to resort to the "black people like him are a danger to society and our national security" bullshit fallback position to attempt to neutralize a superior opponent, and the superiority I'm referring to has nothing to do with race.  They are better informed, more knowledgeable of the subject matter, are better able to present and cite their statements and pretty much just better at this than their opponents, whether you like their delivery or not.  This generally comes from having lived a situation or being a student and working in a particular field as opposed to parroting talking head points and just mindlessly repeating what you have heard others state.
> 
> A lot of erroneous assumptions were made about your opponents and as far as myself, no one who knew what they were doing would have continuously attempted to insult me by calling me a liberal when I use Glock's Perfection logo as my avatar.  You all assumed that we were uneducated, unemployed, poverty-stricken individuals who have achieved nothing of note in our lives but failure and that we blame the ENTIRE white race for our stations in life, some of which are envied. And you think this makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op.
> 
> 
> "Among* black* Americans,* 31%* think most* blacks* are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The op doesn't tell you the poll was done with 1500 people. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what YOU don't tell anyone is that that's considered a standard sample for a political opinion poll.
> 
> "There are about 200 million adult or voting age Americans. But the average poll has a sample size of 1,000 adults."
> FAQs | NCPP - National Council on Public Polls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? I don't cite or use polls to determine anything. Whites have a 241 year minimum track record of racism . Blacks have done nothing close.
Click to expand...


In THIS country, perhaps.

All of which is utterly irrelevant to your YET AGAIN DISHONEST attempt to present the poll as something it wasn't.

There's no number of times that you're going to LIE about something, and then try to slide off and pretend you were saying something else entirely, that is ever going to work.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lawdy... Anyone reading these books ?? How did this turn into a right to vote thread ?? Did the original opt finally get an answer ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the swarm of leftists who descended to tell us how "racist" we are for not pretending that it's still 1960 pretty much answered the OP, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's the problem. We look in forums like this in 2018 and see the same racist attitudes that have always existed among whites.
Click to expand...


No, you look at anyone not kissing your ass and beating their breasts with "white guilt" and instantly assume it's racism.  God forbid anyone actually take Martin Luther King Jr's words to heart and judge you strictly on the content of your character, particularly since YOU don't appear to HAVE any character.

The bottom line is, you're demanding something utterly unreasonable, and then you're doubling down on being unreasonable by trying to label anything other than abject surrender as "racism".  And you're too damned dumb to see that you not only are NOT going to get your demands met, you are literally creating your own enemies.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> They voted in 2006 to extend the protective provisions, not the black right to vote. The right to vote for minorities was never up for renewal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they did vote to renew the right for blacks to vote. What the fuck do you think those protective provisions were for you stupid fucker? Without those we do not fucking vote! Damn, why in fuck do you bastards chose to play these fucked up games.  Either be mother fucking men or women about this or shut the fuck up. The question for every white person here is this:
> 
> *So can one of you good republican conservative non racist whites facing the same racism as blacks explain to me when does white peoples right to vote come before congress for renewal?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "the right to vote was never up for renewal" EXACTLY means "the right to vote was up for renewal".  You are so fucking clever to have figured out how SAYING THE EXACT OPPOSITE was somehow saying what you wanted to hear.
> 
> So can one of you LYING LEFTIST BIGOTS explain why we're supposed to give a tin shit about "racism" that doesn't actually exist except in your imagination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right to vote was up for renewal. Period. The fact you don't want to face, is the right of whites to vote or any provisions around that right never goes to congress for a vote to renew.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation hat shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?
> 
> You're an amateur Cecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right to vote was NEVER "up for renewal".  THAT is a fact.  That is a fact that was stated by multiple black political leaders at the time.  But THAT doesn't allow you to feel put-down and abused and oppressed, does it?  And your desire to blame others for your shit life is the only "fact" you're interested in.
> 
> Every time you belligerently state that "our right to vote was up for renewal" is a BALD-FACED, RACIST LIE.  That is another fact.
> 
> The fact you don't want to face is that you're not being targeted by some big, shadowy conspiracy of eeeeevil white people trying to keep you down, because you're too much of a meaningless failure for white people, or anyone else, to give that much of a shit about.
> 
> FACT:  voting rights never came up for renewal.
> 
> FACT:  any conversation based on any assumption otherwise will not be taking place.
> 
> FACT:  You can shove your demands up your ass, right along with your pathetic butthurt over things that were done to people who died before you were born, RACIST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our right vote was up for renewal and that's the only fact there is.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Since this is all imaginary you should be able to produce the proper documentation that shows when racism ended. But you see Cecile, the problem here is that you and others claim blacks are more racist than whites. So how could that be if it's imaginary?
> 
> You can either prove racism ended or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


You're a lying sack of shit, and THAT'S the only fact there is.

Oh, wait, there's one more fact:  you're not man enough to MAKE me shut up, so you can demand that until the sun dies out, just like you can demand that everyone kiss your ass because "Slavery!"  And you'll get the same result.  Black people could put whites in chains tomorrow, and you would STILL be a powerless, low-life weasel that everyone sneers at, because that's just who you are, race be damned.

I think you're inferior trash and I look down on you, and it's not because you're black.  It's because you're inferior trash who deserves to be looked down on.  Slavery didn't cause it; Jim Crow didn't cause it; racism didn't cause it.  YOU earned it.Black people could put whites in chains tomorrow, and you would STILL be a powerless, low-life weasel that everyone sneers at, because that's just who you are, race be damned.

And you can stuff your orders and demands right up your ass, next to your dignity and class.

Oh, did I mention that you're a LYING SACK OF SHIT?  Wouldn't want to forget that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I see what you are trying say. But you are too dumb to actually say it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again insulting every white in this country, by pretending that they are the same today as they were in 1955.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insulting every white in this country by saying there are whites who still have the same attitude whites had in1818. Because there are whites who say the same thing. You are a prime example of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except you AREN'T saying, "There are whites".  You are saying, "White people".  In the English language, that means "all of them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's stop the gaslighting and you understand that whites are responsible for the racism here in America.  That is documented historical and legal fact. To say that is not racist, it does not meet the definition of racsm. Just because you don't like hearing this does not make it racist. There are whites who have the same attitude whites had in 1818. I have said that more than once. I have never said anything even close to meaning that all whites  have the same attitude they did in 1818. Stop making things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gaslighting" would require you to have any sanity to start with.  It's obvious that you drove yourself insane with your obsessive pretense that it's still 1955.  Or worse, 1855.
> 
> What is documented historical and legal fact is that IT IS 2018, and to say that the events of 150 years ago, or even 50 years ago, are somehow relevant to today is dishonest, well over the border into fucking delusional.
> 
> "There are whites who have the same attitude".  Yeah, all 100 or so of them.  You know how I know you're a racist?  Because your entire existence revolves around hating, fearing, and obsessing over a handful of marginalized, isolated nutjobs to the point that you ignore and repulse the vast majority of people around you.
> 
> Dude, if I ever in my life spoke about black people the way you do white people, you'd be dancing up and down, waving it like a banner "proving" that I was racist and hated black people.  That's how I know you're a racist piece of shit:  I just look at your posts, change the word "white" to "black", and ask myself how you would react if I said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of whites who have the attitude I talk about. Trump got 60 mullion votes, not 100.
> 
> The US constitution is over 200 years old.  It impacts all of us now. So for you to say events of even 50 years ago have no impact or are relevant to today is what borders on delusional. My existence d around s not revolve around anything you claim.  You assume a lot of things but I will tell you I am more accomplished than you will ever be and have achieved more than you ever will.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
Click to expand...


"Our right vote was up for renewal and that's the only fact there is."

LYING SACK OF SHIT.  Anything else drooling from your ignorant, sniveling, lying mouth is irrelevant.

Do you honestly think anyone reads your fucking posts any more?  Even the disingenuous assholes who feel obligated to make excuses for you just scroll past them, because no matter how unwilling they are to admit it, they know you're a LYING SACK OF SHIT.


----------



## Humorme

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that technically, the law provided blacks with the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though is that laws don't prevent people from violating them, they generally just outline what is unlawful and the penalty for their violation.
> 
> This is another example of the disparity in U.S. society, due to race (aka racism) that adversely and often violently impacted black Americans (Race and Voting - Constitutional Rights Foundation)
> 
> *Race and Voting in the Segregated South*
> After returning home from World War II, veteran Medgar Evers decided to vote in a Mississippi election. But when he and some other black ex-servicemen attempted to vote, a white mob stopped them. "All we wanted to be was ordinary citizens," Evers later related. "We fought during the war for America, Mississippi included. Now, after the Germans and Japanese hadn't killed us, it looked as though the white Mississippians would. . . ."
> 
> The most basic right of a citizen in a democracy is the right to vote. Without this right, people can be easily ignored and even abused by their government. This, in fact, is what happened to African American citizens living in the South following Civil War Reconstruction. Despite the 14th and 15th amendments guaranteeing the civil rights of black Americans, their right to vote was systematically taken away by white supremacist state governments.
> 
> *Voting During Reconstruction*
> After the Civil War, Congress acted to prevent Southerners from re-establishing white supremacy. In 1867, the Radical Republicans in Congress imposed federal military rule over most of the South. Under U.S. Army occupation, the former Confederate states wrote new constitutions and were readmitted to the Union, but only after ratifying the 14th Amendment. This Reconstruction amendment prohibited states from denying "the equal protection of the laws" to U.S. citizens, which included the former slaves.
> 
> In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified. It stated that, "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude."
> 
> More than a half-million black men became voters in the South during the 1870s (women did not secure the right to vote in the United States until 1920). For the most part, these new black voters cast their ballots solidly for the Republican Party, the party of the Great Emancipator, Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> When Mississippi rejoined the Union in 1870, former slaves made up more than half of that state's population. During the next decade, Mississippi sent two black U.S. senators to Washington and elected a number of black state officials, including a lieutenant governor. But even though the new black citizens voted freely and in large numbers, whites were still elected to a large majority of state and local offices. This was the pattern in most of the Southern states during Reconstruction.
> 
> The Republican-controlled state governments in the South were hardly perfect. Many citizens complained about overtaxation and outright corruption. But these governments brought about significant improvements in the lives of the former slaves. For the first time, black men and women enjoyed freedom of speech and movement, the right of a fair trial, education for their children, and all the other privileges and protections of American citizenship. But all this changed when Reconstruction ended in 1877 and federal troops withdrew from the old Confederacy.
> 
> *Voting in Mississippi*
> With federal troops no longer present to protect the rights of black citizens, white supremacy quickly returned to the old Confederate states. Black voting fell off sharply in most areas because of threats by white employers and violence from the Ku Klux Klan, a ruthless secret organization bent on preserving white supremacy at all costs.
> 
> White majorities began to vote out the Republicans and replace them with Democratic governors, legislators, and local officials. Laws were soon passed banning interracial marriages and racially segregating railroad cars along with the public schools.
> 
> Laws and practices were also put in place to make sure blacks would never again freely participate in elections. But one problem stood in the way of denying African Americans the right to vote: the 15th Amendment, which guaranteed them this right. To a great extent, Mississippi led the way in overcoming the barrier presented by the 15th Amendment.
> 
> In 1890, Mississippi held a convention to write a new state constitution to replace the one in force since Reconstruction. The white leaders of the convention were clear about their intentions. "We came here to exclude the Negro," declared the convention president. Because of the 15th Amendment, they could not ban blacks from voting. Instead, they wrote into the state constitution a number of voter restrictions making it difficult for most blacks to register to vote.
> 
> First, the new constitution required an annual poll tax, which voters had to pay for two years before the election. This was a difficult economic burden to place on black Mississippians, who made up the poorest part of the state's population. Many simply couldn't pay it.
> 
> But the most formidable voting barrier put into the state constitution was the literacy test. It required a person seeking to register to vote to read a section of the state constitution and explain it to the county clerk who processed voter registrations. This clerk, who was always white, decided whether a citizen was literate or not.
> 
> The literacy test did not just exclude the 60 percent of voting-age black men (most of them ex-slaves) who could not read. It excluded almost all black men, because the clerk would select complicated technical passages for them to interpret. By contrast, the clerk would pass whites by picking simple sentences in the state constitution for them to explain.
> 
> Mississippi also enacted a "grandfather clause" that permitted registering anyone whose grandfather was qualified to vote before the Civil War. Obviously, this benefited only white citizens. The "grandfather clause" as well as the other legal barriers to black voter registration worked. Mississippi cut the percentage of black voting-age men registered to vote from over 90 percent during Reconstruction to less than 6 percent in 1892. These measures were copied by most of the other states in the South.
> 
> *Other Forms of Voter Discrimination*
> By the turn of the century, the white Southern Democratic Party held nearly all elected offices in the former Confederate states. The Southern Republican Party, mostly made up of blacks, barely existed and rarely even ran candidates against the Democrats. As a result, the real political contests took place within the Democratic Party primary elections. Whoever won the Democratic primary was just about guaranteed victory in the general election.
> 
> In 1902, Mississippi passed a law that declared political parties to be private organizations outside the authority of the 15th Amendment. This permitted the Mississippi Democratic Party to exclude black citizens from membership and participation in its primaries. The "white primary," which was soon imitated in most other Southern states, effectively prevented the small number of blacks registered to vote from having any say in who got elected to partisan offices--from the local sheriff to the governor and members of Congress.
> 
> When poll taxes, literacy tests, "grandfather clauses," and "white primaries" did not stop blacks from registering and voting, intimidation often did the job. An African-American citizen attempting to exercise his right to vote would often be threatened with losing his job. Denial of credit, threats of eviction, and verbal abuse by white voting clerks also prevented black Southerners from voting. When all else failed, mob violence and even lynching kept black people away from the ballot box.
> 
> *The Voting Rights Act of 1965*
> As a result of intimidation, violence, and racial discrimination in state voting laws, a mere 3 percent of voting-age black men and women in the South were registered to vote in 1940. In Mississippi, under 1 percent were registered. Most blacks who did vote lived in the larger cities of the South.
> 
> By not having the power of the ballot, African Americans in the South had little influence in their communities. They did not hold elected offices. They had no say in how much their taxes would be or what laws would be passed. They had little, if any, control over local police, courts, or public schools. They, in effect, were denied their rights as citizens.
> 
> Attempts to change this situation were met with animosity and outright violence. But in the 1950s, the civil rights movement developed. Facing enormous hostility, black people in the South organized to demand their rights guaranteed in the U.S. Constitution. They launched voter registration drives in many Southern communities.
> 
> In the early 1960s, black and white protesters, called Freedom Riders, came from the North to join in demonstrations throughout the South. In some places, crowds attacked them while white police officers looked on.
> 
> Medgar Evers, the black veteran stopped by a white mob from voting, became a civil rights leader in his native Mississippi. Because of his civil rights activities, he was shot and killed in front of his home by a white segregationist in 1963.
> 
> But through the efforts of local civil rights leaders like Medgar Evers and other Americans, about 43 percent of adult black men and women were registered to vote in the South by 1964. That same year, the 24th Amendment was ratified. It outlawed poll taxes in federal elections. (The U.S. Supreme Court later ruled that all poll taxes are unconstitutional.)
> 
> White supremacists, however, still fiercely resisted voting by African Americans. Black voter registration in Alabama was only 23 percent, while in neighboring Mississippi less than 7 percent of voting-age blacks were registered.
> 
> A major event in the civil rights movement soon brought an end to voting discrimination. Early in 1965, a county sheriff clamped down on a black voter registration campaign in Selma, Alabama. Deputies arrested and jailed protesting black teachers and 800 schoolchildren. The leaders of the voter registration drive decided to organize a protest march from Selma to Montgomery, the capital of Alabama.
> 
> On March 7, 1965, about 600 black and white civil rights protesters passed through Selma and began to cross the Edmund Pettus Bridge spanning the Alabama River. They were met on the other side by a large force of Alabama state troopers, who ordered the marchers to return to Selma. When the marchers refused to turn back, the troopers attacked, some on horseback, knocking down people and beating them with clubs. This was all filmed by TV news cameras and shown that evening to a shocked American public.
> 
> The Selma march pushed the federal government to pass legislation to enforce the right of black citizens to vote. A few days after the violence at Selma, President Lyndon Johnson introduced the Voting Rights Act of 1965 before a joint session of Congress. Johnson declared, "it is not just Negroes, but it's really all of us who must overcome the crippling legacy of bigotry and injustice."
> 
> The Voting Rights Act, signed into law by President Johnson on August 6, 1965, suspended literacy and other tests in counties and states showing evidence of voter discrimination. These counties and states also were prohibited from creating new voter requirements that denied citizens their right to vote. Moreover, in the areas covered by the act, federal examiners replaced local clerks in registering voters.
> 
> The Voting Rights Act of 1965 ended the practices that had denied African Americans the right to vote in Southern states. Registration of black voters in the South jumped from 43 percent in 1964 to 66 percent by the end of the decade. This represented an increase of more than a million new African American voters who could finally claim their right to vote.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lawdy... Anyone reading these books ?? How did this turn into a right to vote thread ?? Did the original opt finally get an answer ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the swarm of leftists who descended to tell us how "racist" we are for not pretending that it's still 1960 pretty much answered the OP, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's the problem. We look in forums like this in 2018 and see the same racist attitudes that have always existed among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you look at anyone not kissing your ass and beating their breasts with "white guilt" and instantly assume it's racism.  God forbid anyone actually take Martin Luther King Jr's words to heart and judge you strictly on the content of your character, particularly since YOU don't appear to HAVE any character.
> 
> The bottom line is, you're demanding something utterly unreasonable, and then you're doubling down on being unreasonable by trying to label anything other than abject surrender as "racism".  And you're too damned dumb to see that you not only are NOT going to get your demands met, you are literally creating your own enemies.
Click to expand...


It wasn't enough to add a Winner on your post, but to repeat what you said as it is *exactly* the way I feel.  If you don't agree with dumb ass reasoning by dedicated black racists, then you must be a racist.

These guys are going to awfully disappointed.  If they get anything from me it will be earned, not given.  These guys pretend to be so offended, but they stay in this "_racist_" (sic) country because they are either idiots, gluttons for punishment OR most likely, Uncle Scam is looking out for them.

*If* they had a point, in as many posts that this has gone on, they would have made it.

CECILIE 1200 wrote:
_No, you look at anyone not kissing your ass and beating their breasts with "white guilt" and instantly assume it's racism. God forbid anyone actually take Martin Luther King Jr's words to heart and judge you strictly on the content of your character, particularly since YOU don't appear to HAVE any character.

The bottom line is, you're demanding something utterly unreasonable, and then you're doubling down on being unreasonable by trying to label anything other than abject surrender as "racism". And you're too damned dumb to see that you not only are NOT going to get your demands met, you are literally creating your own enemies._


----------



## Cecilie1200

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from the link that the questions  that  were asked were simply 1* Are most white Americans racist?  2* Are most black Americans racist? First of all, nowhere is "racist or racism"  defined  opening the distinct  possibility that, among other things, people of different races have different definitions of " racist"  In addition, there is no information regarding the percentage of whites vs. blacks among the respondents and given the fact that there are more whites than blacks in the general population, and the fact that people of either race are unlikely to label "most people" of their own race as racist, the results are most certainly skew to favor the results that are reported.
> 
> That is just one of many problems that I see with how this conclusion was arrived at. In addition, the answer to the question has to be highly subjective based on ones over all impression of, and feelings about  each racial group, possibly influenced by a few personal experiences. But NO ONE, in a phone survey , including myself, can objectively say with conviction that   that know that whites, or blacks as a group are more or less racist that the other. Therefor, I'm calling bullshit on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and it is no coincidence  the offending group is the one pushing this claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is YOU can stop trying to pretend you have ANY standing to suggest that people "stop lying" unless and until YOU stop lying about "our voting rights had to be renewed", WHICH IS A BIG FAT LIE, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I suggest you understand is that you shut your mouth because without those provisions we could not vote.
Click to expand...


What I suggest YOU understand is that you're not man enough to shut me up, and never will be.  

No one cares enough to stop you from voting, because no one notices your meaningless, powerless, useless existence that much.

You're not WORTH the effort of oppressing, loser.

Oh, and did I mention that you're a LYING SACK OF SHIT?


----------



## Humorme

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from the link that the questions  that  were asked were simply 1* Are most white Americans racist?  2* Are most black Americans racist? First of all, nowhere is "racist or racism"  defined  opening the distinct  possibility that, among other things, people of different races have different definitions of " racist"  In addition, there is no information regarding the percentage of whites vs. blacks among the respondents and given the fact that there are more whites than blacks in the general population, and the fact that people of either race are unlikely to label "most people" of their own race as racist, the results are most certainly skew to favor the results that are reported.
> 
> That is just one of many problems that I see with how this conclusion was arrived at. In addition, the answer to the question has to be highly subjective based on ones over all impression of, and feelings about  each racial group, possibly influenced by a few personal experiences. But NO ONE, in a phone survey , including myself, can objectively say with conviction that   that know that whites, or blacks as a group are more or less racist that the other. Therefor, I'm calling bullshit on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and it is no coincidence  the offending group is the one pushing this claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is YOU can stop trying to pretend you have ANY standing to suggest that people "stop lying" unless and until YOU stop lying about "our voting rights had to be renewed", WHICH IS A BIG FAT LIE, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I suggest you understand is that you shut your mouth because without those provisions we could not vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I suggest YOU understand is that you're not man enough to shut me up, and never will be.
> 
> No one cares enough to stop you from voting, because no one notices your meaningless, powerless, useless existence that much.
> 
> You're not WORTH the effort of oppressing, loser.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that you're a LYING SACK OF SHIT?
Click to expand...


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ph3iron

mudwhistle said:


> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​


So would you rather be black or white in these United States?
Can't wait for your answer 
"Moreamericans?" You mean more white Americans?
Please tell me you don't rely on Rasmussen


----------



## IM2

Yawn!


----------



## Humorme

ph3iron said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> So would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> Can't wait for your answer
> "Moreamericans?" You mean more white Americans?
> Please tell me you don't rely on Rasmussen
Click to expand...


I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:


If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black.  Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms.  Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks,  people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word.  Call the tv lawyers.  All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta.  What's the downside?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> ...the blacks that call me a coward here only do so when they have the ability to hide behind the moderators.


People who anonymously harass, insult, and call others names in an internet forum under the guise of having a discussion are exactly that - cowards and bullies.  I've never had an encounter with any of the moderators here and I hide from no one.



Humorme said:


> You make a big mistake here. You came to call me names and talk smack. I don't need this board and I'll prove nothing on any other because they will ban me as quick as this one will. If you want to call me a piece of shit, have the decency to say it to my face. Otherwise, it makes you look like what you are. The way to handle all this personal stuff is man to man, face to face without dimwits egging you on and without the fanfare. We both realize that you are a pathological liar and if I said to you what you've said to me, this board would give me my walking papers.


You called me a lying piece of shit if I recall correctly and when I asked you what i lied about you didn't answer.  And I'm pretty sure we were here before you entered the conversation so why would you state that the only reason he's here is to call you names?  That doesn't make any sense.

If you're worried about the moderators banning you that's usually due to a poster having a *history *of engaging in egregious or inappropriate behavior.  So what is it that you really want to say that they won't let you because you've already made a lot of rather defamatory statements.

You want to defend yourself, then do so.  But I engage in the real world and I don't get into fist fights with people if I can help it if that's what you're suggesting.  And the dimwits are on your side of this debate, not ours.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  Here is why you cannot have a civil conversation.  If you can show anyone where I said employers *should* discriminate based upon race I will give you $500 in cash. I said no such fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what white supremacist do. This is pretty much the tactic that they all use
> 
> They will say things right up until it's racist statement
> 
> So sure, you won't say "employers *should* discriminate based upon race"
> 
> But you will say as (you said below) "Blacks are less qualified. Blacks have the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race."
> 
> The same way SOME white people say all the important stuff was invented by white people, but fall short of actually saying white people are naturally better because of it.
> 
> You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black are inherently dumber than whites and Asians) but short of saying whites and Asians are better you stops and winks at the other whites.
> 
> You have not the guts to just bring it like a man but you imply it, and has no problem with others saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a smart ass answer for everything a white person says. Having been around racists, you are one. *You* wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because I know how white supremacist think. I know how you think. I know how your brain works. I know the points will say before you say them.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"If white people don't give a rats ass about racial make up company then why is racial discrimination so strong in companies ?_"
> 
> *RESPONSE:*  My guess is, it is a combination of things.  Blacks are less qualified - such as yourself, wasting time pissing people off instead of taking courses that would help you learn something useful.
> 
> Sometimes it is because Blacks, like yourself, walk into the company with the attitude that you are due a job based upon your race.
> 
> Many times it is because Blacks, like yourself, don't apply for the jobs.  You have more worldly things to do.
> 
> If you quit with the woe is me B.S. and applied yourself, you could get a job.  There are jobs in this area where black managers will hire you.  But you have to be able to put something on your resume besides community activist specializing in pissing white people off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how white people never seem to do anything bad.
> But that is your duty to the white race. Just staying on code.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* wrote:
> 
> _"You cannot (and here is the challenge if you are up for it) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust..."_
> 
> *RESPONSE:  Challenge accepted -  *You have stipulated that the Egyptian people were black.
> 
> Think of the Bible as secular history.  There is an Israelite, *NOT *a black guy, and he is taken as a slave to Egypt.  This guy is so amazing the Pharaoh promotes him to his second in command at some time in history.
> 
> At some point, Joseph's father goes to see his son in Egypt (mostly because there is a famine in the land.)  And then, for 430 years the Israelites are held as slaves, building wonders that are attributed to the Egyptians... and so, the Israelites built cities, roads and many marvelous things.  But, we attribute that to the Egyptians because it was on Egyptian soil, the materials paid for by Egyptians, the Egyptians rand the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was never any type of slavery in Africa comparable to transatlantic slave trade.
> 
> It was fairly common for Africans to keep other Africans (as in prisoners of war) as slaves, but this was nothing like the slavery that took place in the US, Caribbean, West Indies, South America. Slavery in Africa was an indentured servitude with a beginning and an end. Many slaves ended up marrying into the families they served. What’s important to note here is that slaves maintained their humanity and were not “born into” slavery. The child of a slave was born free.
> 
> So flash over to the British, Americans, French and Portuguese coming to buy slaves. The slavery Africans know of has not included vicious brutality and dehumanization. The captives have the same idea of slavery and believe they’re going to be treated the same way they’ve treated their slaves. They will serve their time, and then they’ll get on with their lives. They believe they will go wherever they’re going, and they’ll work and live there. But that is not what happens, as we know.
> 
> Slavery ended in 1865. The oldest person alive is Chiyo Miyako who is 117 years old. He was born in 1901. Only a mere 36 years before that man was born were black people still legally considered slaves.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how I'm consistent with language there, Easy E?  Whites built America and the Egyptians built Egypt.  In both cases, slaves provided the labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people built America ? You need to get off stormfront.
> 
> White people relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves a wealth that financed the American Revolution, allowing the textile and tobacco industries to grow. That alone must be $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
> White people were dependent on Natives to teach them farming skills, as the earliest colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in. White people were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz which was important to the growth of the economy in the mid-to late-1800s.
> White people were dependent on Asian labor to build the railroads that made transcontinental commerce possible.
> White people relied on black women to care for their children. White people relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep. White people relied on black girls to fan them to sleep.
> White people relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making their beds, polishing their shoes, chopping the wood to heating their homes and nursing them back to health.
> In the civil war the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You *wrote:
> 
> "_And who are the companies who exploit the slave labour ? White people. Your people_."
> 
> *RESPONSE*:  My people?  LMFAO.  "My" people don't own or control squat.  Even Faux News, the main source for people who think anywhere close to where I think is owned by an Australian (who was a chairman of the Council on Foreign Relations and a Saudi Prince.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by an Australian who I'm pretty sure is white which is my point
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our food supply, most of it controlled by Monsanto, is owned by people like Goldman Sachs - a corporate member of the Council on Foreign Relations (another political nemesis of mine.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Founder of Goldman Sachs - Marcus Goldman (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO - Lloyd Blankfein (A white man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, You must have those godlike capabilities that is Lordship has.  So, you were well trained by the mind readers over there at TrollsRus.
> 
> Apparently you cannot read my mind.  If you could, you would be at least as accurate as a broken clock. Broken clocks have the potential to be right twice a day... *you don't*.
> 
> IF you think you can read my mind, you're doing a piss poor job of it and it will not square with the many posts I've made on this board.  When I tell whites that the employer he should be the person who gets to decide who does or does not get a job in the private sector, they  call me an open borders nutjob, race traitor, ni&&er lover, etc., etc.  Had your dumbass taken the time to examine some of my posts before we butted heads, you might figure it out.  I'm just not going to grovel at your feet.
> 
> In my lifetime I've hired far more people that were *NOT* white than white ones.  You cannot get a job you don't show up for.  If I find out that any of the black people who do work for me feel like you do, they will never set foot on my property again - and if you think that's racist, the last two guys that had some smart ass comment to make about who I hired were discharged and walked off my property at that very instant.
> 
> The real deal is, you came here calling me a coward and you have never called me out save of grandstanding here and repeating that revisionist history of his Lordship who has *proven* to be a pathological liar. To call you gutless and spineless are insults to those words.  And Stormfront???  Where did you get that cheap shot?  Knegro Knights of the KKK?
> 
> I'm not a part of the elite club that you blame for your problems.  No matter how much you filibuster and B.S. your way through life, you cannot rewrite history.  I can own what has gone down between the races during my life-time, but one thing you cannot and will not admit:
> 
> White supremacists do not and have not accepted the premise that Jews are a part of the white race.  That's the only way your narrative works.  You can't hook me up to the many Jews that you bitch about (claiming they're white) and then accuse me of being a white supremacist.  They are two different people; they have opposite cultures; they do not work together to take advantage of the blacks.
> 
> It don't work that way, kid.  I, nor my father - or his father - or his father before him ever owned slaves.  We've never benefited off you or your race in any way, shape, fashion or form.  For you to claim any differently is a blatant lie.  But, feel free to tell it.  You wallow around in self pity and blame the world because you're too lazy to work and my guess is, you receive money from Uncle Scam. You want to play the victim, but I do have a spin on it:
> 
> The black people are the oldest race and the whites are the youngest race.  Yet, somehow, for all the credit the black people have claimed, they have been unable to defeat the white race.  The Chinese are reluctant to wage a war inside the United States and there are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the entire planet.
> 
> Black extremists like to make false accusations and taunt the whites, but they never call one out, face to face in private.  No sir.  They need the white government to protect them or they need (*what they claim*) are white owned discussion boards that will allow them to spew absolute insanity while not having to be held personally accountable for spreading manure.  We're done chump... no I mean champ... no I was right the first time, chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see humone, not  everybody thinks war is the thing that males them great. If the Chinese launched a full scale invasion of this country, your white ass will speak Chinese. If Africa was a one nation and decided to invade this country, whites would be speaking  one of the African languages.
> 
> There are no black extremists here. There are only white ones. Like you. I am here in a white forum. You won't go to a black one. I've fought whites in city hall. I've gone to the state house. I waked in to Newt Gingrichs office when he was speaker to challenge you extremists, That's fighting the white government. We have at least one black here who does daily battle in the courts. That's fighting the white government The white government protects you. And if I said what I really wanted, the white moderators here would protect you. You are a coward.
> 
> Be glad the Chinese don't come here. They aren't scared, and I don't see whitey making no moves into china.
> 
> Finally this is not about who and what you did not own. It is about how you carry the same 1700's racist attitude that allows whites to continue committing racist acts and  inhibiting the rights of people of color now in 2018. You're a racist piece of shit boy, and you are a white in 2018 racist piece of sht. Racism is not a thing of the past, you and others here represent how it manifests itself today. You're a coward. Let us know when you decide to post in a all black forum instead of posting your racism here where you get the comfort of knowing you will get your racism backed by other racists just like you. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The moderators would set you straight about me.  They don't give me any breaks and rather than this back and forth continually, the blacks that call me a coward here only do so when they have the ability to hide behind the moderators.
> 
> I've never backed down from a swinging soul.  Your B.S. makes less and less sense each time a person thinks about it.  That the African people are divided is somehow the white man's fault.  That you cannot live unless the white man swabs out your throat and then we're the bad guys says a lot about you.
> 
> You make a big mistake here.  You came to call me names and talk smack.  I don't need this board and I'll prove nothing on any other because they will ban me as quick as this one will. If you want to call me a piece of shit, have the decency to say it to my face.  Otherwise, it makes you look like what you are.  The way to handle all this personal stuff is man to man, face to face without dimwits egging you on and without the fanfare.  We both realize that you are a pathological liar and if I said to you what you've said to me, this board would give me my walking papers.
Click to expand...


I was here before you. I can say the same thing you say. .You haven't sad any of that to any of our faces. And you won't. If I had decided that what needs to be said was that blacks are superior  whites, his thread would have be shut down immediately. I would not have been allowed to post 7-8 additional posts about "black supremacy" as you did with your junk on white supremacy. The moderators would not have needed a complaint  to stop me, they would have taken the initiative and make excuses as to why they did so.I started a thread about black greatness just to show historical where blacks have done good things and it got shut down in short order. So spare me your whining, All punks like you and others here want is a space where you can freely spew your racism. You got stormfront. Go there.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Humorme said:


> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name. And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black. Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms. Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks, people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word. Call the tv lawyers. All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta. What's the downside?


Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> So would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> Can't wait for your answer
> "Moreamericans?" You mean more white Americans?
> Please tell me you don't rely on Rasmussen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name.  And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black.  Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms.  Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks,  people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word.  Call the tv lawyers.  All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta.  What's the downside?
Click to expand...


You would not want to be black. I'm black and know that's not how life is.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> So would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> Can't wait for your answer
> "Moreamericans?" You mean more white Americans?
> Please tell me you don't rely on Rasmussen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name.  And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black.  Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms.  Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks,  people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word.  Call the tv lawyers.  All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta.  What's the downside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would not want to be black. I'm black and know that's not how life is.
Click to expand...

Honestly though.. how many people worldwide do you think WOULD choose to be black?


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name. And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black. Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms. Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks, people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word. Call the tv lawyers. All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta. What's the downside?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pathetic.
Click to expand...


I have to laugh at this. So now all blacks are rappers or are 6'8 NBA players and all we have to worry about is being called the n word. This dude is retarded.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name. And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black. Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms. Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks, people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word. Call the tv lawyers. All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta. What's the downside?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this. So now all blacks are rappers or are 6'8 NBA players and all we have to worry about is being called the n word. This dude is retarded.
Click to expand...


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name. And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black. Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms. Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks, people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word. Call the tv lawyers. All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta. What's the downside?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this. So now all blacks are rappers or are 6'8 NBA players and all we have to worry about is being called the n word. This dude is retarded.
Click to expand...


Says the lying, spineless black supremacist that specializes in psychobabble.


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> So would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> Can't wait for your answer
> "Moreamericans?" You mean more white Americans?
> Please tell me you don't rely on Rasmussen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name.  And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black.  Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms.  Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks,  people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word.  Call the tv lawyers.  All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta.  What's the downside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would not want to be black. I'm black and know that's not how life is.
Click to expand...



Like Hell I wouldn't.  I'm participating in two threads.  If anyone here wants to see the number of times you have called me names, they should count them in this thread.  In the other thread I'm participating on, *NOTHING* contentious has been said.  

But if you would like, I'm willing to bet you $200 right here and right now that if one of us gets banned over this thread, it will be me.  You are the one calling people out and now you address me again.

I see the treatment that Hispanics get and I observe what black people get.  You have something I will never have as an American - If a white or Hispanic, etc. -  ANYONE that won't kiss a black person's ass or offends someone black, even unintentionally, that mofo is HISTORY.  I'm going to get off your little thread and move on since I don't like threats - and you can play coy, but you know what's up. I'm not a coward and if you thought that, PM is your friend.


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first subjects I talked about when I started posting on message boards. Are Blacks on average more racist than whites?
> I've always believed that they are. Something that I discovered growing up was that almost every black in America thinks about race every day, whereas most whites don't. There's a reason for this, but this simple fact is being used by the left to divide America.
> 
> A Rassmussen survey asked the question 5 years ago, and my guess is it would be even worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, July 03, 2013*
> 
> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans.
> 
> From a partisan perspective, 49% of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36% of unaffiliated adults and 29% of Democrats.
> 
> Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.
> 
> Among white adults, 10% think most white Americans are racist; 38% believe most blacks are racist, and 17% say most Hispanics are racist.
> 
> Overall, just 30% of all Americans now rate race relations in the United States as good or excellent. Fourteen percent (14%) describe them as poor. Twenty-nine percent (29%) think race relations are getting better, while 32% believe they are getting worse. Thirty-five percent (35%) feel they are staying about the same.
> 
> These figures reflect more pessimism than was found in April when 42% gave race relations positive marks and 39% said race relations were improving.  However, the April number reflected all-time highs while the current numbers are more consistent with the general attitudes of recent years.
> 
> (Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls). Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> The survey of 1,000 Adults was conducted on July 1-2, 2013 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Blacks are slightly more optimistic about the current state of race relations in American than whites and Hispanics are. But 37% of blacks and 38% of Hispanics believe those relations are getting worse, compared to 29% of whites.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> Questions - Racism - July 1-2, 2013 - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®​
> 
> 
> 
> So would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> Can't wait for your answer
> "Moreamericans?" You mean more white Americans?
> Please tell me you don't rely on Rasmussen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name.  And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black.  Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms.  Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks,  people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word.  Call the tv lawyers.  All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta.  What's the downside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would not want to be black. I'm black and know that's not how life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like Hell I wouldn't.  I'm participating in two threads.  If anyone here wants to see the number of times you have called me names, they should count them in this thread.  In the other thread I'm participating on, *NOTHING* contentious has been said.
> 
> But if you would like, I'm willing to bet you $200 right here and right now that if one of us gets banned over this thread, it will be me.  You are the one calling people out and now you address me again.
> 
> I see the treatment that Hispanics get and I observe what black people get.  You have something I will never have as an American - If a white or Hispanic, etc. -  ANYONE that won't kiss a black person's ass or offends someone black, even unintentionally, that mofo is HISTORY.  I'm going to get off your little thread and move on since I don't like threats - and you can play coy, but you know what's up. I'm not a coward and if you thought that, PM is your friend.
Click to expand...


Stop crying about shit you make up. I'm black. I know how it is to be black. You are crying about being white, there ain't no way you could survive being a person of color.. This is not my thread. I am not the OP. You came here talking about standing up to me AND your ass got sat down. So run along pussy..

That's how it goes when you deal with the champ!


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> Dude, You must have those godlike capabilities that is Lordship has.  So, you were well trained by the mind readers over there at TrollsRus.
> 
> Apparently you cannot read my mind.  If you could, you would be at least as accurate as a broken clock. Broken clocks have the potential to be right twice a day... *you don't*.
> 
> IF you think you can read my mind, you're doing a piss poor job of it and it will not square with the many posts I've made on this board.  When I tell whites that the employer he should be the person who gets to decide who does or does not get a job in the private sector, they  call me an open borders nutjob, race traitor, ni&&er lover, etc., etc.  Had your dumbass taken the time to examine some of my posts before we butted heads, you might figure it out.  I'm just not going to grovel at your feet.
> 
> In my lifetime I've hired far more people that were *NOT* white than white ones.  You cannot get a job you don't show up for.  If I find out that any of the black people who do work for me feel like you do, they will never set foot on my property again - and if you think that's racist, the last two guys that had some smart ass comment to make about who I hired were discharged and walked off my property at that very instant.
> 
> The real deal is, you came here calling me a coward and you have never called me out save of grandstanding here and repeating that revisionist history of his Lordship who has *proven* to be a pathological liar. To call you gutless and spineless are insults to those words.  And Stormfront???  Where did you get that cheap shot?  Knegro Knights of the KKK?
> 
> I'm not a part of the elite club that you blame for your problems.  No matter how much you filibuster and B.S. your way through life, you cannot rewrite history.  I can own what has gone down between the races during my life-time, but one thing you cannot and will not admit:
> 
> White supremacists do not and have not accepted the premise that Jews are a part of the white race.  That's the only way your narrative works.  You can't hook me up to the many Jews that you bitch about (claiming they're white) and then accuse me of being a white supremacist.  They are two different people; they have opposite cultures; they do not work together to take advantage of the blacks.
> 
> It don't work that way, kid.  I, nor my father - or his father - or his father before him ever owned slaves.  We've never benefited off you or your race in any way, shape, fashion or form.  For you to claim any differently is a blatant lie.  But, feel free to tell it.  You wallow around in self pity and blame the world because you're too lazy to work and my guess is, you receive money from Uncle Scam. You want to play the victim, but I do have a spin on it:
> 
> The black people are the oldest race and the whites are the youngest race.  Yet, somehow, for all the credit the black people have claimed, they have been unable to defeat the white race.  The Chinese are reluctant to wage a war inside the United States and there are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the entire planet.
> 
> Black extremists like to make false accusations and taunt the whites, but they never call one out, face to face in private.  No sir.  They need the white government to protect them or they need (*what they claim*) are white owned discussion boards that will allow them to spew absolute insanity while not having to be held personally accountable for spreading manure.  We're done chump... no I mean champ... no I was right the first time, chump.


Trying to validate your racism by claiming to have hired more people of color verse white is hilarious. watafuknmoron


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think we can do is stop lying about the impact of laws and policies made. Things did not just stop because a law was changed or a process was determined to be illegal, nor was the damage created erased. his is the ONLY issue where people are told how the past doesn't matter and *it is no coincidence the offending group is the one pushing this claim*.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be highlighted and stated again, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You feel that untrue slurs on an entire group of people "need to be stated again"?  Why, precisely?  I'm still trying to figure out what possible purpose you think dishonesty can serve.
> 
> Absolutely no one has suggested "the past doesn't matter".  What we HAVE suggested is that no one gets to claim perpetual victimhood for themselves based on wrongs done to people who died before he or she was even born.
> 
> There are many lessons to be learned from the human race's history of slavery, but "blacks are special victims forever" and "all white people for the rest of eternity are guilty" are not among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very dfficult to debate people who really don't have the information necessary to be debating. The lesson you don't seem to have learned is that slavery was not the only thing that was done and the racism whites practiced after slavery impacts our lives now. Then we have the matter of how whites continue being racists while lying about how it's not going on.
> 
> Professor Carol Anderson has accurately noted that white racism cannot just be described by acts of white racial violence. She states that white racism happens in the courts, the legislatures, through city councils and school boards. It’s not about a klan rally, it’s about the passing of laws and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if it's a cultural dislike, and therefore it causes one culture to dislike things about another culture (not because of racism), and especially when it actually has absolutely nothing to do with ones skin color at all ??
> 
> Are people required to accept each other because of their color in life, and not be allowed to opt out if they don't like what they experience (and also) shouldn't people be allowed to choose those friends and family members who are more in tune with their values, characters, beliefs, and plan in life ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are required to accept and respect the existence of others. And you can do all that without the things racism has entailed.
Click to expand...

Yes, respect a human beings existance sure, but once that human being forms certain biases, characteristics, personality traits or rather it chooses to become an anti-social, rebellious, extremist that which could lend a huge hand in restricting another person's freedom is unexceptable... If a person wants to chose either a criminal or dispicable life, then this is when no one is any longer required to do anything for that person, and should have every right to avoid the person and/or not to include such a person in theirs or their families lives until that person reforms to a better person in life..


----------



## IM2

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about him, but I'll tell you this:
> 
> Due to being stalked by a poster here, I had to go to live in another town and change my name. And so my middle name became a Hispanic one.
> 
> If I could change my race, you damn right I'd like to change it to black. Kanye West and hot chicks, basket ball players that have half a dozen trophies on their arms. Rap stars bellyaching over nothing and getting big bucks, people afraid of not giving you a job out of fear that you will say the big R word, nobody can offend you publicly - OMG a white guy called me the N word. Call the tv lawyers. All the ladies would think I had a king cobra in my pants, a recording contract, and my own nightclub in downtown Atlanta. What's the downside?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this. So now all blacks are rappers or are 6'8 NBA players and all we have to worry about is being called the n word. This dude is retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the lying, spineless black supremacist that specializes in psychobabble.
Click to expand...


LOL! I guess these black rappers and basketball players had women all on them too.







Or this one.











How about this one






Or maybe this one.






And how about this one?






Humone is psychobabble.


----------



## Kat

*Closed and under review.*


----------

